#ubuntu-br 2011-03-14
<Pskol> giano, opa
<chaintech> boa noite gente
<zoinho23> ola, boa noite
<xNetoXMartinsx> zoinho23, boa noite!
<zoinho23> estou com umas duvidas alguem ja montou proxy pararelo com o ubuntu
<zoinho23> estou com uma duvida se vai utilizar o mesmo cabo de eth0 para fazer o proxy
<zoinho23> alguem poderia me dar uma dica
<zoinho23> ??
<zoinho23> pessoal minha duvida e se para fazer o cache paralelo vou ter que instalar o dhcp-server
<zoinho23> alguem pode me dar uma dica sobre proxy paralelo
<virtu> e ae
<virtu> comprei um monitor 23
<virtu> 0o
<virtu> mr. magoo vai enxergar agora
<virtu> 800x600
<xGrind> \o
<virtu> mas nao consegui pagar ainda
<virtu> balao da informatica me deu um balao no pagamento
<zoinho23> virtu  ja tentou configura a placa de video
<virtu> feito
<zoinho23> e ai deu certo
<zoinho23> virtu
<virtu> nao deu
<virtu> amanha vou ter que ligar para la
<virtu> pra ver
<zoinho23> vc ta usando o ubuntu nele
<zoinho23> ?
<zoinho23> mais ai no caso vc tem que configurar sua placa de video
<virtu> tipo estamos falando de coisas diferentes =)
<virtu> eu to tentando comprar o monitor
<virtu> não usar
<virtu> =)
<zoinho23> a ta
<zoinho23> achei que vc comprou e nao conceguiu configuralo
<virtu> vou usar ele num mac mini
<zoinho23> umm legal
<zoinho23> eu comprei um de 24 tv monitor da sumsung muito bom
<virtu> é.. bacana
<virtu> eu peguei o de 23
<virtu> bx2350
<zoinho23> virtu vc ja fez proxy paralelo
<virtu> no
<zoinho23> to tentando configurar
<zoinho23> sera que tem alguem ai que poderia me dar uma ajuda
<Francisco_Favaro> Boa noite
<zoinho23> boa noite Francisco
<eder> boa noite
<eder> alguem sabe o comando para instalar o skype ?
<zoinho23> eder
<zoinho23> apt-get install sjype
<zoinho23> ops
<zoinho23> apt-get install skype
<eder> o pacote skype nao esta disponivel, mas é referenciado por outro pacote. isto pode significar que o pacote esta faltando, ficou obsoleto ou esta disponivel somente a partir de outra fonte
<eder> aparece isso quando digito o comando
<eder> +/
<zoinho23> vc atualizou o repositorio
<eder> nao sei como fazer isso e  ao sei se fiz
<Francisco_Favaro> O seu Sistema está atualizado ?
<zoinho23> sudo apt-get install libqt4-gui
<eder> creio que sim
<zoinho23> wget -c -O /tmp/skype.deb http://www.skype.com/go/getskype-linux-ubuntu
<zoinho23> sudo dpkg -i /tmp/skype.deb
<ubuntero> eder, qual versão do ubuntu está usando?
<zoinho23> ubuntero pode me dar uma força
<zoinho23> ?
<eder> 10.04
<ubuntero> eder, vá no menu aplicativos, central de programas do ubuntu
<eder> pronto
<ubuntero> eder, procure por skype
<ubuntero> eder, clique no botão mais informações
<ubuntero> eder, clique no botão usar esta fonte
<ubuntero> eder, digite sua senha e aguarde
<eder> ok
<zoinho23> ubuntero vc ja usou proxy paraleo
<ubuntero> eder, quanto aparecer o botão instalar é só clicar nele e aguardar o download e instalação
<ubuntero> zoinho23, não
<eder> inicio de instalaçao
<eder> flw
<eder> obrigadp
<gbs> se inscrevam no meu dropbox? http://db.tt/6B2Zwox ganho 500m por cada usuario que se inscreve e só falta 700M pra caber todos meus arquivos! :P
<Illuminati> Bom dia Barna.
<Illuminati> Giano ?
<Illuminati> Andre Gondim voce ta on ?
<Illuminati> Ixi, alguem on por aqui ?
<Francisco_Favaro> Oii...
<Illuminati> Francisco, hoje me fizeram uma pergunta que nao consegui responder os 5 porques srsrsrs
<Illuminati> me perguntaram se o ubuntu é fragil?
<gbs> define fragil
<Illuminati> ao meu ver nao é, dai a pessoa veio com argumentacoes de que qualque erro ele nao inicia mais e nao tem nenhuma ferramenta de restauracao de sistema.
<Illuminati> eu particularmente nao conheco nenhuma ferramenta para restauracao de sistema até então.
<Illuminati> isso se deu em um forum de codigo livre
<Illuminati> hoje
<Illuminati> oi alguem ?
<eder> boa noite
<Illuminati> boa noite
<eder> gostaria de saber de um screenlets para istalar
<peregrinator_six> Illuminati, se não to com tanto sono como agora eu lhe ajudaria, mas agora, vou preferir minha cama a vc... :P
 * peregrinator_six XD
<Illuminati> kkkkkkkkkkk
<peregrinator_six> Bom dia.
<Illuminati> vai dormir
<Illuminati> srrsrsrrs
<peregrinator_six> qui
<Francisco__Favar> E, entre cada imagem do Sistema, existe um System recovery, que serve para repor arquivos que foram excluidos, ou corrompidos por algum problema.
<Illuminati> hum
<eder> exit
<Illuminati> eu sinceramente nem sei onde achar isso
<Illuminati> nunca vi nem nunca ouvi falar
<Illuminati> bom to saindo tb
<Illuminati> bom dia a todos
<Luksor> noite
<ffr76> Bom dia
<ffr76> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<giano> bom dia seres humanos
<giano> alguém sabe se existe um canal em portugues do arch?
<barna__> giano, sim!
<barna__> giano, #archlinux-br
<giano> barna_ valeu
<barna__> d nada!
<giano> barna__ qundo conecto la o xchat fecha sozinho vai entende?
<giano> quando
<barna__> nossa! q estranho!
<barna__> digita aki:  /j #archlinux-br
<giano> agora foi firmo
<barna__> massa!
<barna__> giano, tem #vivaolinux, #linuxajuda e linux4fun tb! são canais sobre linux em geral!
<giano> barna__ valeu
<barna__> ;)
<giano> barna__ sabe porque da esse erro e não vai as mensagens  #archlinux-br :Cannot send to channel
<barna__> nao! nunca vi isso!
<barna__> ixi! aki ta aparecendo a mesma coisa!
<barna__> deve ser pq o usuario num ta registrado!
<giano> barna__ como conseguiu
<barna__> giano, isso mesmo! vc tem q registra o usuario pq poder falar lá!
<giano> como registro
<barna__> o comando é esse: /msg nickserv register (senha) (email)
<barna__> tem q colocar e-mail valido!
<barna__> pra poder ativar o registro!
<giano> ok
<ffr76> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<ffr76> Bom dia
<ffr76> Alguem sabe de instabilidade GVT em POA RS?
<giano> olha sou de poa ea de todas as banda larga que ja usei a unica que nunca tive problemas foi a gvt tanto é que estou usando gvt
<ffr76> giano,D qual parte de POA vc e?
<zoinho23> bom dia , alguem ja usou o ubuntu como proxy paralelo
<rootsh> não entendi o que seria proxy paralelo
<zoinho23> rootsh, ola, rooths
<zoinho23> bom dia
<zoinho23> deixa eu te explicar
<zoinho23> quero fazer o cache no linux
<zoinho23> estou usando o mikrotik para gerenciar controlar o qos, e os clientes
<zoinho23> porem gostaria de estar fazendo o cache de tudo dentro do linux
<zoinho23> rootsh, estou tentando fazer isso funcionar
<rootsh> zoinho23: procura como proxy transparente
<zoinho23> sim ja configurei
<zoinho23> funcionou perfeitamente
<rootsh> então qual é a dúvida ?
<zoinho23> minha duvida é sobre a entrada, se tenho que nateaar,
<liberie> zoinho23: se voce fizer NAT
<liberie> ja nao tem como fazer proxy transparente
<zoinho23> liberie, bom dia
<zoinho23> entao e por isso que nao estava entrando nada no linux
<liberie> por isso nao pode ser outras coisas tambem
<liberie> vou sabe la o que voce fez ai :)
<zoinho23> liberie, entendi o que vc quiz dizer
<rootsh> zoinho23: você pode fazer um proxy reverso
<rootsh> zoinho23: com http pode se usar o varnish
<zoinho23> como funciona esse proxy reverso nao conheço
<rootsh> zoinho23: Varnish is a state of the art web accelerator. Its mission is to sit in front of a web server an cache the content. It makes your web site go fast.
<rootsh> zoinho23: http://www.varnish-cache.org/docs/2.1/
<zoinho23> rootsh, obrigado
<xB4rN> !baixar
<ubottu-br> Ubuntu 10.10.10 saiu! Atualize/instale agora o seu: http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ -- Baixem torrents! E ajudem o próximo a baixar mais rápido também :)
<gustavo> alguem que tem amor ao linux pode me ajudar ?
<gustavo> veja bem,
<gustavo> eu baixei um dvd na internet, e veio uma chama chamada VIDEO_TS
<gustavo> ALGUEM AE ?
<gustavo> preciso gravar um dvd e nao consigo gravar, alguem pelo amor de Deus
<ghs> alguem me ajuda ?
<ghs> gabezão ?
<gabezao> desculpe, não tenho amor ao linux.
<gabezao> é so gravar normal esse VIDEO_TS
<gabezao> como arquivo de video.
<ghs> haha
<ghs> ae q ta o problema gabezão
<ghs> a @#@#@ do K3b não reconhece o dvd virgem
<ghs> gabezão
<ghs> vou lhe explicar passo a passo
<ghs> vc vai entender
<ghs> é coisa simples, eu nao resolvo pq sou muito leigo
<ghs> olha, veja bem
<ghs> vou em k3b, depois NEW VIDEO DVD PROJECT
<ghs> coloco a pasta VIDEO_TS para gravar, e depois vou em Burn, abre uma nova janela
<ghs> só q ai, o Burn não esta habilitado
<ghs> Burn Medium: Please insert an empty DVD-L medium
<ghs> sendo q o dvd ja ta dentro do notebook para gravação
<ghs> =/
<gabezao> e tem certeza q esta vazio?
<gabezao> q nunca foi gravado...
<ghs> sim, ja coloquei dvd rw
<ghs> sim
<gabezao> sei lá então
<ghs> meu Deus do céy
<ghs> do fudido
<ghs> alguem pelo amor de Deus ?
<ghs> setanta_
<ghs> ?
<ghs> Margraf ?
<Margraf> ghs: ???
<gabe{work}> você está chorando ja ghs ?
<ghs> alguem me ajuda ?
<ghs> sim
<Margraf> primeiro de tudo eu acabei de entrar e nem sei qual a sua duvida
<ghs> preciso gravar esse dvd, tenho q entregar para minha irma q vai viajar
<ghs> to fudido =/
<Margraf> ghs: usa o brasero
<ghs> ja tentei
<ghs> vou colocar pra vc Margraf
<ghs> olha, veja bem
<ghs> vou em k3b, depois NEW VIDEO DVD PROJECT
<ghs> coloco a pasta VIDEO_TS para gravar, e depois vou em Burn, abre uma nova janela
<ghs> só q ai, o Burn não esta habilitado
<gabe{work}> tira um print
<ghs> Burn Medium: Please insert an empty DVD-L medium
<gabe{work}> e manda :)
<ghs> ok
<ghs> gabe{work} http://www.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/2ae915d487.png
<ghs> Margraf http://www.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/2ae915d487.png
<gabe{work}> ghs,
<gabe{work}> o arquivo tem 7
<gabe{work}> GB
<gabe{work}> qual o tamanho do dvd?
<ghs> 4.7GB/120 minutos
<gabe{work}> então.,
<gabe{work}> ...
<ghs> mais é um dvd normal
<gabe{work}> então, e a imagem é de um dvd de camada dupla :)
<gabe{work}> a resposta ta na tela...
<ghs> como assim ?
<gabe{work}> o arquivo que vc ta tentando gravar
<gabe{work}> tem 7GB
<gabe{work}> em um dvd de 4.7 GB
<ghs> o que eu faço ?
<ghs> é um dvd normal que eu baixei na net
<ghs> de Fernanda Brum.
<gabe{work}> você deve comprar um dvd de camada dupla pra gravar.
<ghs> o que é dvd de camada dupla ?
<gabe{work}> www.google.com
<ghs> calma
<ghs> eu n estou entendendo bem
<ghs> mas tipo
<ghs> esse dvd que eu quero gravar, e um dvd normal
<ghs> cara, sem lógica, n entendi nada
<gabe{work}> sem logica é você nao procurar oq é no google
<gabe{work}> dvd de camada dupla
<gabe{work}> e ficar chorando
<gabe{work}> Os DVD possuem por padrão a capacidade de armazenar 4,7 GB de dados (capacidade nominal), enquanto que um CD armazena em média de 700 MB(cerca de 14,6 % da capacidade de um DVD). Os chamados DVD de dual-layer (dupla camada) podem armazenar até 8,5 GB.
<gabe{work}> você tem que comprar um dvd virgem de camada dupla, pra gravar.
<gabe{work}> simples assim.
<ghs> gabe {work} mas o dvd q eu baixei é um dvd normal
<gabe{work}> e o dvd de camada dupla é anormal?
<gabe{work}> so pelo tamanho da imagem q vc baixou da pra ver que é camada dupla.
<gabe{work}> 7GB.
<ghs> dvd de camada dupla, encontra em qualquer lugar ?
<gabe{work}> sei lá o que você define como qualquer lugar.
<gabe{work}> não sei nem onde vc mora.
<ghs> ok
<ghs> gabe{work} só vende dvd de 4.7
<ghs> nao se encontra de mais
<gabe{work}> que?
<ghs> putz cara
<ghs> só vende dvd de 4.7
<gabe{work}> A SIM
<gabe{work}> EU INVENTEI
<gabe{work}> ESSE CAMADA DUPLA
<gabe{work}> o mercadolivre tambem inventou: http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/MLB-175914921-10-medias-dvd-85gb-dupla-camada-imprimivel-marca-umedisc-_JM
<gabe{work}> ta na moda inventar.
<ghs> mas nao entendo uma coisa cara
<ghs> todos os dvds q eu baixei
<ghs> deu pra gravar
<ghs> esse foi o unico q nao
<ghs> pq nao foi todos ?
<gabe{work}> vc quer mesmo q eu fale tudo outra vez ghs ?
<Margraf> ghs: pq os outros eram menor, isso nao e uma regra. Entao vc poderia parar de brigar, levantar da cadeira e ir achar o dvd duplo ou entao fazer o certo que seria comprar o original
<ghs> calma, é a primeiro vez q acho dvd q exija camada dupla, por isso estou estranhando..
<Illuminati> Peregrinator_six; então vamos lá continuar a nossa conversa de hoje da madruga? srsrsrsrr ou esta ocupado?
<peregrinator_six> estou não...
<peregrinator_six> fala ai..
<Illuminati> Lembra do que falei, sobre a " acusação " de ubuntu frágil no forum do codigo livre ?
<peregrinator_six> um...
<Illuminati> Vai ter outro terça feira sobre os antigos linux vs atuais como kurumin, conectiva 10,  e outros que foram descontinuados, dai preciso levar uma resposta né ? srssr
<peregrinator_six> Illuminati, manda o link desse lugar ai...
<peregrinator_six> Illuminati, cai pra o PVT aqui!
<Illuminati> Peregrinator; não tem link, o fórum é na livraria cultura " Fórum Código Livre"
<Illuminati> Como eu já usei uma porra de distros conheco um monte, até as que o Governo Federal tentou lançar e nao funcionou.
<Illuminati> E aí alguém se habilita ?
<Illuminati> srsrsrs
<peregrinator_six> Illuminati, PVT
<rafaelstanley> peregrinator_six,
<rafaelstanley> e aí brother
<rafaelstanley> tava atras de ti hehe
<rafaelstanley> td bem?
<rafaelstanley> lembra aquele site foda que tu me mandou de wallpapers?
<peregrinator_six> atras de mim só quem tá é muie rapa...
 * peregrinator_six XD
<peregrinator_six> rafaelstanley, a sim...
<peregrinator_six> lembro sim brow!
<peregrinator_six> mas ate hoje não lembrei o site... :9
<peregrinator_six> :(
<peregrinator_six> rafaelstanley, mas vou contunuar na missão!
<peregrinator_six> assim que tiver novidade eu lhe retorno!
<peregrinator_six> :)
<rafaelstanley> hahahhaha
<rafaelstanley> vc nao lembra?
<rafaelstanley> porra :(
<rafaelstanley> vc sabe o site que estou falando né?
<rafaelstanley> um de imagens, que tu escolhe a resoluçao da imagem
<rafaelstanley> e tudo
<peregrinator_six> rafaelstanley, o que eu iria lhe mandar é o melhor que conheço, ele faz a leitura da resolução de seu monitor e devolve o wall na resolução certinha dele, show de bola!
<rafaelstanley> é esse msm
<rafaelstanley> vc perdeu o link?
<rafaelstanley> não acredito ;~
<peregrinator_six> rafaelstanley, nao perdi rapa, eu não lembro aonde eu guardei...
<rafaelstanley> HA1H99
<rafaelstanley> po tenta achar ele
<peregrinator_six> haxxos, raxxos, exxos...
<peregrinator_six> sei lá..
<rafaelstanley> to necessitando dele
<peregrinator_six> :S
<peregrinator_six> só um momento...
<peregrinator_six> rafaelstanley, http://www.desktopnexus.com/galleries/ ENJOY! :D
<rafaelstanley> ai sim emm
<peregrinator_six> oerdem dada ordem executada!
<peregrinator_six> *ordem...
<peregrinator_six> ^^
<peregrinator_six> rafaelstanley, já sabe que hoje o almoço é meu né..?!
 * peregrinator_six :P
<rafaelstanley> HAHAH
<rafaelstanley> demored :P
<ffr76> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<naufragoweb> ,
<naufragoweb> ,
<ffr76> como criar um arquivo executavel ??? menos *.sh???
<giano> eae galaera
<giano> illuminati ta ai
<JMonteiro_> an ? que? quando? onde?
<marcolinux> !pnig
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'pnig' not found
<marcolinux> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<jccorrea> fala galera
<jccorrea> alguem por aí consegue monitorar a tinta da impressora no ubuntu?
<jccorrea> a minha é epson
<jccorrea> tentei o mtink mas nao funcionou comigo
<ffr76> Alguem conhece outro site como o vol?
<ffr76> Alguem conhece outro site como o htt://www.vivaolinux.com.br
<jccorrea> olá
<jccorrea> instalei as dependencias do escputil no  ubuntu 10.10
<jccorrea> mas nao consigo ver os niveis de tinta
<jccorrea> vi em um outro forum que funciona,mas era no Dapper
<jccorrea> alguem tem ideia?
<naufragoweb> boa tarde a todos!
<naufragoweb> por gentileza, amigos, estou com um pequeno problema e gostaria de saber se alguém aqui poderia me ajudar
<naufragoweb> estou tentando configurar um celular Siemens CF 75 no Ubuntu 10.10
<naufragoweb> descobri um tutorial bem explicativo sobre o assunto:
<naufragoweb> http://rafaelgimenes.net/2006/11/23/lendo-dados-do-celular-siemens-cx-75-no-ubuntu-edgy-atraves-do-usb/
<naufragoweb> porem estou tendo dificuldades em adaptar ele ao ubuntu 10.10
<naufragoweb> devido aos pacotes: fuse-source e
<naufragoweb> build-essentials
<naufragoweb> não os encontro... alguem poderia me informar se ainda posso conseguir fazer esse tel funcionar no ubuntu?
<Illuminati> Giano?
<Illuminati> Giano PVT
<ffr76> O conky não start com o sistema alguem sabe de algo para resolver?
<sexpistol> dá uma olhada no oraculo, tá lotado de gambiarra pra iniciar ele
<sexpistol> ffr76, http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=22368.0
<ffr76> sexpistol,valeu :>)
<hggdh> naufragoweb, build-essential (singular)
<crimeboy> nerds
<sexpistol> ffr76, ou faz assim, faz um shell script com isso: #!/bin/bash
<hggdh> naufragoweb, fuse-source eh velho (ate Hardy)
<sexpistol> sleep 20 && conky
<sexpistol> e poe pra iniciar no boot
<crimeboy> que armengo
<ffr76> sexpistol,ja fix e não rolou :>(
<sexpistol> se teu boot tá meio pesado aumenta de 20 pra 30
<crimeboy> aumentou o armengo
<ffr76> sexpistol,ok vo tentar:>)
<sexpistol> ffr76, vc usa o q aí... gnome kde xfce?
<ffr76> Ubuntu 10.04
<ffr76> sexpistol,acho q e gnome certo?
<crimeboy> tem um dispositivo no gnome  proprio pra isso
<sexpistol> ffr76, por padrago acho q eh gnome
<sexpistol> padrao
<crimeboy> preferencias > aplicativos de sessao
<ffr76> sexpistol,certo rebotando para ver se rola !!Valeu :>)
<sexpistol> Alt+F2 e digida gnome-session-properties
<sexpistol> ok
<sexpistol> digita *
<ffr76> sexpistl,rolou tks:>)
<sexpistol> ae
<sexpistol> xd
<ffr76> crimeboy,valeu!!!:>)
<sexpistol> deixou o sleep em 30?
<ffr76> ta bombando no boot com 30
<sexpistol> sim, ele deve ser o ultimo aplicativo a iniciar
<ffr76> sexpistol,obrigado amigo !!!
<naufragoweb> hggdh, obrigado pela atenção....
<naufragoweb> agora danou-se... vou ver o que faço aqui
<Luksor> galera qual o nome daquele programa em python que organiza as janelas do Xorg?????
<Illuminati> Boa noite
<Illuminati> Alguem sabe onde eu acho discador para vivo 3g zte
<Illuminati> ?
<Illuminati> Barna, voce esta por ai ?
<barna> sim!
<Illuminati> voce sabe onde eu acho discador para vivo 3g
<barna> eu tinha ele aki! to procurando!
<barna> to subindo ele p/ um servido! 1seg!
<Illuminati> ok
<barna> Illuminati, vc pode conectar usando o network maganer tb!
<barna> eu acho mais facil!
<Illuminati> ta caindo muito
<Illuminati> muito mesmo
<Illuminati> e no outro note que eu usava o discador nao caia tanto
<Illuminati> mas perdi os arquivos
<Illuminati> e os links que eu tinha hoje nao funcionam mais
<barna> ja ta fazendo o upload!
<Illuminati> ok
<Luksor> galera qual o nome daquele programa em python que organiza as janelas do Xorg?????
<barna> Illuminati, http://www.4shared.com/file/AvQcsLUm/vivo-100B03i386_001.html
<Illuminati> só tem esse arquivo? lembro que eram 3
<Illuminati> ou esse ja resolve?
<barna> é um .deb!
<Illuminati> hum ok
<barna> aki eu usava só com ele!
<Illuminati> funciona com qualquer kenel ?
<Illuminati> ops Kernel ?
<barna> kra na epoca eu usava o 9.04 (jaunty) num testei em outros!
<barna> acho q era o 26.15
<Illuminati> ok
<Illuminati> vou ver aqui umas cambiarras srsrs
<Illuminati> to enviado pro pessoal por no repositorio
<Illuminati> sabe la Deus quem pode precisar em breve
<barna> Illuminati, nu funcionou?
<Illuminati> nao
<Illuminati> mas to ajustando aqui o arquivo
<Luksor> galera qual o nome daquele programa em python que organiza as janelas do Xorg?????
<Illuminati> barna, confere por favor se na central de programa parece zmc-vivo
<barna> !paciencia | Luksor
<ubottu-br> Luksor: Não repita sua pergunta, você não está sendo ignorado; se ninguém te responder, é porque não sabe a resposta ou está ocupado. Você pode procurar em http://ubuntuforum-br.org/, ou https://help.ubuntu.com e http://www.ubuntuforums.org (em Inglês) enquanto aguarda.
<barna> ok! recaregando!
<Illuminati> apareceu ?
<barna> Illuminati, negativo! ps. to usando o lucid!
<Illuminati> Barna?
<barna> Illuminati, negativo! ps. to usando o lucid!
<Illuminati> barna pvt
<Luksor> galera qual o nome daquele programa em python que organiza as janelas do Xorg????
<kct> Eaee Andre Gondim
<kct> Te segui no tuiter
<kct> xP
<Fixo> lol
<barna> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<peregrinator_six> barna, boa noite.
<barna> peregrinator_six, boa noite!
<marcolinux> !ip
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'ip' not found
<marcolinux> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<sexpistol> !ping
<sexpistol> ;d
<marcolinux> qual a função disos
<sexpistol> sei nao, so amador no irc
<sexpistol> xd
<sexpistol> !ping mactimes_afk
<ubottu-br> sexpistol: Error: Eu sou somente um bot, por favor não pense que eu sou inteligente :)
<marcolinux> sou veterano e nao sei
<marcolinux> :P
<sexpistol> .!ping nick
<marcolinux> !pinga
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'pinga' not found
<marcolinux> rs
<sexpistol> !ping ChanServ
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'ping ChanServ' not found
<sexpistol> grr
<Luksor> galera qual o nome daquele programa em python que organiza as janelas do Xorg???
#ubuntu-br 2011-03-15
<sexpistol> Luksor, gostaria que tivesse um pouco mais de respeito com os usuários do canal. Repetir uma pergunta o dia inteiro e esperar que alguém lhe dê uma receita de bolo para fazer tudo que vc quer n adianta. Se os usuários não respondem, ou eles não sabem responder, ou estão ausente ou já estão te ignorando.
<Luksor> sexpistol: massa uAHuahaua
<wzk> boa noite =D
<sexpistol> wzk, boa
<peregrinator_six> Boa noite.
<chaintech> boas noites
<Rubem> BOA
<Um_cara_Qualquer> ae galera, com licença
<Um_cara_Qualquer> to com um problema no adobe flash no firefox
<sexpistol> o que acontece?
<Um_cara_Qualquer> aparece essa mensagem de erro quando vo no youtube? "adobe flash plugin has crashed"
<sexpistol> Um_cara_Qualquer, tenta apagar e intalar denovo:
<Um_cara_Qualquer> ah...
<sexpistol> Um_cara_Qualquer, aptitude purge flashplugin-nonfree
<Um_cara_Qualquer> como eu acho ele?
<sexpistol> para remover
<Um_cara_Qualquer> 1
<Um_cara_Qualquer> ta
<sexpistol> Um_cara_Qualquer, aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree
<peregrinator_six> ubuntu 10.10 não tem mais aptitude...
<sexpistol> os dois comando como superusuário
<sexpistol> kkk
<sexpistol> at-get
<Um_cara_Qualquer> uhahuauh
<sexpistol> apt-get, eu to no 10.04
<Um_cara_Qualquer> pera la
<sexpistol> peregrinator_six, vlw ae a correção : )
<Um_cara_Qualquer> ae pronto
<chaintech> Um_cara_Qualquer já tentastes fazer limpeza do cache fo FF?
<Um_cara_Qualquer> ainda nao
<Um_cara_Qualquer> comeque faz sera?
<chaintech> limpeza de Cache?
<Um_cara_Qualquer> eh
<sexpistol> Um_cara_Qualquer, para limpar o cache, abre o FF e Ctrl+Shift+Del e marca para limpar tudo
<chaintech> vais em editar>preferencias>aba avançado depois rede e tens lá para limpar tudo
<Um_cara_Qualquer> entao
<Um_cara_Qualquer> FF seria o que?
<chaintech> depois de limpares feicha e volta a abrir o FF
<sexpistol> Um_cara_Qualquer, Firefox
<Um_cara_Qualquer> ah
<Um_cara_Qualquer> ae
<Um_cara_Qualquer> tambem nao eh isso :(
<Pskol> no ubuntu nao em mais aptitude??
<chaintech> tens o mesmo erro então
<sexpistol> a partit do 10.10 n tem mais
<sexpistol> o 10.04 ainda tem
<Pskol> eu hem
<chaintech> mas sempre podem instalar o aptitude o o Mint 10 tem ele já instalado
<peregrinator_six> e porisso que eu digo, se tiver que usar o ubuntu 11 uso o mint 11! :D
<peregrinator_six> *por isso...
<Pskol> se tiver q usar o mint 11 use o debian logo
<Pskol> :P
<peregrinator_six> boa também! :0
<chaintech> ou Minti Debian XD
<peregrinator_six> Pskol, se der mole meto os dois no hd logo! XD
<Pskol> o debian 6 ta filé
<peregrinator_six> Pskol, aliás já estou com os Debian 6 e o LMDE aqui já engatilhado! :D
<chaintech> mas para os mais novatos eu recomendo Minti ou o Ubuntu Debian já se tem que saber umas coisinhas :D
<chaintech> *Mint
<Pskol> a unica coisinha q tive q fazer foi adicionar o repositorio no sources.list
<Pskol> e dar um update
<chaintech> Li que a proxima versão do Ubuntu não tem mais versão Netbook :S
<virtu> e ae cambada
<peregrinator_six> chaintech, claro que tem só que agora se chama unity...
<chaintech> O que eu li é que como a versão desktop já vem com o Unity não averia versão Netbook Edition
<chaintech> eu acho que a versão desktop o kernel não é bem preparado para a CPU ATOM já a versão netbook alem de usar menos Ram fica mais rapido tb
<peregrinator_six> chaintech, unity net/not book remix, tudo o mesmo fork... :S
<chaintech> volto ja
<virtu> globo news enrevista com o CEO da Google
<virtu> vale a pena
<chaintech> voltei
<chaintech> se as versão Desktop e netbook são iguais não parece a versão desktop usa mais RAM e o netbook fica tb mais lento e vi isso
<ubuntero> chaintech, o kernel na versão netbook e na desktop é o mesmo, oque muda é só a interface
<ubuntero> que agora vai ser a mesma para os dois casos, então só existira uma com unity para ser usada nos dois tipos de computador
<chaintech> ubuntero por experiência própria depois que troquei de versão o Netbook Edition usa menos RAM
<ubuntero> chaintech, sim, tb tenho um netbook, até a versão 10.10 existia diferença entre as interfaces dos dois
<ubuntero> e só
<ubuntero> a partir da 11.04 vai ser a mesma
<ubuntero> que já vinha sendo utilizada na netbook da 10.10
<chaintech> ok
<ubuntero> mas muito melhorada
<chaintech> mas então o kernel é diferente de uma versão para a outra digo a versão net deve ser mais optimisada para o Atom
<chaintech> estou a falar da versão 10.10
<Illuminati> Pessoal, alguem ai ja conseguiu criar um disco de inicialização pela ferramenta do ubuntu direto de um arquivo iso ?
<virtu> cruz credo
<virtu> ajudem um Illuminati
<Illuminati> pskol voce ta on?
<Porcks> Illuminati: sim aqui foi de boz
<Porcks> boa
<ubuntero> chaintech, não, o kernel é o mesmo
<Illuminati> porcks; to tentando criar a imagem ta boa tudo certo, mas o boot da erro
<Porcks> q tipo de erro?
<Illuminati> to tentando criar novamente a imagem
<Illuminati> ele inicia o boot e depois aparece apenas boot:
<Illuminati> "boot"
<Illuminati> mais nada
<Illuminati> e fica repetindo a pagina toda
<Illuminati> vou reiniciar agora. fiz uma outra imagem
<Illuminati> vamos ver se funfa dessa vez
<Illuminati> jaja volto
<chaintech> ubuntero eu julgava que eram diferentes
<Illuminati> Giano, preciso de sua ajuda urgente...
<giano> illuminati fala
<Illuminati> pvt
 * peregrinator_six eita home desesperado... :P
<Illuminati> kkkkkkkkkk
<peregrinator_six> não adianta correr, o mundo vai acabar em 2012...
<Illuminati> kkkkkkkkk
<Illuminati> voce por acaso sabe se eu nao estou juntando dinheiro pra ir pro espaco em um foguete da naza?
<Illuminati> srsrsrs
<icaro> :3
<Illuminati> peregrinator; voce ta ai ?
<AndroUser2> Boa noite
<flayke> Ola
<flayke> Que horas sao?
<virtu> tarde
<crimeboy> nerds
<Illuminati> Nerds ? rsrsrs como dizia uma comunidade na net... O Nerd de hoje pode ser o seu patrão amanhã. kkkkk
<zoinho23> ola, boa noite
<zoinho23> alguem ja fez loadbalance com o ubuntu
<zoinho23> ?
<ptl> pqatsi: tratante, ficou de vir a Campinas e não deu mais notícias
<pqatsi> ptl: corre corre monstro
<pqatsi> a dani passou na unicamp de limeira
<ptl> você disse
<ptl> por isso que eu esperava que viesse pra cá
<pqatsi> ai o corre corre foi pra la
<ptl> Limeira é do ladinho
<ptl> ah, saquei.
<pqatsi> aula, isso, o lance do laboratorio e panz
<pqatsi> eu sei
<pqatsi> foi falta de tempo mesmo patola
<ptl> agora eu tô de férias até dia 26, de boa
<ptl> :D
<pqatsi> to devendo visita a uma pa de gente
<ptl> se precisar de algo me diga.
<pqatsi> ptl: eu precisava de saber se tem dedo-duro de sanca até limeira
<ptl> ?
<pqatsi> ptl: diz amigo meu q na washington so tem em araras e que em cps tem pouco antes de chegar
<ptl> Não entendi a pergunta.
<ptl> Dedo-duro?
<pqatsi> meu carango ta com doc vencido tio
<pqatsi> :D
<ptl> Ah, radar?
<pqatsi> sim, radar com OCR
<ptl> Tem sim
<pqatsi> nao to afim de testar a integracao deles com o renavan nacional n
<ptl> não sei especificamente em relação a Limeira
<pqatsi> ptl: o negocio e onde
<pqatsi> cps meu amigo disse que é quase na entrada
<ptl> mas essa área de São Paulo, incluindo Campinas e regiões, é lotada de radares com câmera
<ptl> tem muitos
<pqatsi> o negocio nao e o com camera
<pqatsi> e o radar com ocr
<pqatsi> esse que fode
<ptl> é o com OCR
<ptl> por que fode? o de câmera só demora um pouco mais
<pqatsi> pq meu carro ta irregular tio
<ptl> sim, mas por que fode em relação ao de câmera? ambos dariam na mesma
<pqatsi> ptl: os normais so te pegam em alta velocidade, n?
<ptl> Ah. Agora saquei. Eu não sabia que os com OCR ficavam comparando com bases de dados pra ver renavan vencido
<ptl> entendi agora
<pqatsi> sim
<pqatsi> os ocr sao automagicos
<pqatsi> so que assim
<pqatsi> ate ano passado, so verificava em SP
<pqatsi> n tava integrado com renavan nacional
<pqatsi> ai meu carro n pegaria por ex.
<pqatsi> bastava pagar as multas de SP
<crimeboy> pqatsi: comprou um carro?
<pqatsi> crimeboy: sempre tive
<crimeboy> ahh eh, o fiat?
<crimeboy> eu to com serios problemas de memoria
<pqatsi> palinho
<pqatsi> :d
<virtu> mazaaa
<Nilodanx521> !g unix
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'g unix' not found
<marcolinux> qual pacote baixar pelo apt para instalar a jvm ?
<Porcks> marcolinux: sun-java6-jre
<marcolinux> porcks valeuu
<marcolinux> porcks sabe verificar se esta instalado e a versão tbm ?
<Porcks> marcolinux: depois de instalar use o comando : sudo update-alternatives --config java
<Porcks> marcolinux: ou remova os pacotes openjdk e icedtea
<marcolinux> Porcks valeu!
<Porcks> marcolinux: instale tb o sun-java6-plugin
<Porcks> marcolinux: plugin do navegador
<marcolinux> O pacote sun-java6-jre não está disponível,
<marcolinux> nao deu certo
<marcolinux> Porcks é ubuntu 10.10
<Porcks> marcolinux: é vc tem q marcar os repositorios de parceiros e independentes
<marcolinux> =/
<marcolinux> blz
<marcolinux> Porcks não vem instalado a jvm no ubuntu 10.10 ?
<Porcks> marcolinux: vá em sistema -> Administração -> Gerenciador de pacotes synaptic-> Configurações -> repositorios -> Outro Software e marque parceiros e independentes  depois volte e clique em recarregar e procure pelos pacotes q te falei
<marcolinux> ja esta marcado independente
<marcolinux> Fornecido por terceiros
<Porcks> marcolinux: marque parceiros
<marcolinux> parceiros canonical
<marcolinux> tem 2 desses nao marcados
<marcolinux> Porcks marquei os 2
<Porcks> marcolinux: agora vai em recaregar ou apt-get update
<marcolinux> ainda nao apareceu
<marcolinux> ja dei update
<Porcks> marcolinux: digita somente sun na pesquisa
<marcolinux> sim digitei sun apertando tab
<marcolinux> aparecem: sunclock, sunclock-maps, sunflow, sun-javadb-client, sun-javadb-common, sun-javadb-core, sun-javadb-javadoc, sunpinyin-data e sunpinyin-utils
<Porcks> apt-cache search sun-java
<marcolinux> blz
<marcolinux> achou
<marcolinux> Porks
<marcolinux> mas o apt-get install sun-java6-jre  da erro
<marcolinux>  Não foi possível obter trava /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Recurso temporariamente indisponível)
<Porcks> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin e fecha o synaptic
<Porcks> antes de executar o comando
<marcolinux> agora foi
<marcolinux> dps que fechei o synaptic
<marcolinux> ajudou muito valeu!
<Porcks> marcolinux: se quiser o flash tb adobe-flashplugin
<marcolinux> vou anotar tudo
<Potter> alguem pode me ajudar ?
<Porcks> Potter: fala
<Potter> como instalo o clam av '-' ?
<Potter> a situação tah tensa aki, mesmo com o tópico da wiki do ubuntu br não consigo
<Porcks> q q acontece?
<Potter> não consigo
<Potter> tipo
<Potter> eu instalei o clamav, ai ele não instalou automatico o freshclam
<Potter> ai instalei o pacote
<Potter> mas ele acabou removendo o clamav-data
<Potter> ai ele não atualiza com o comando que está na wiki
<Potter> ai eu me perdi XD
<Porcks> Potter: vc ta no ambiente grafico?
<Potter> sim .
<Potter> só que a instalação do clam av estou fazendo por pacotes synaptic
<Porcks> instala somente o clamav ele já vai buscar todas as dependencias pode instalar tb o clamtk
<Potter> então
<Potter> o clamtk tah instalado
<Potter> o clam av tbm tah
<Potter> tipo
<Potter> veio padrão
<Potter> só que não workeia
<Potter> e n entendo isso '-'
<Potter> desinstala e instala again ?
<Porcks> Potter: ele num funciona igual a antivirus pra windows ele não fica executando residente ele so verifica quando vc pede
<Potter> eu sei
<Potter> mas eu pedi
<Potter> e ele da erro
<Potter> quando instalei o freshclam
<Potter> ele não atualiza
<Potter> da erro
<Potter> e quando desinstala o freshclam, e reativa o clamav-data .. não workeia
<Potter> já nem sei mais o que fazer
<Porcks> qual q versão do clamav?
<Potter> 0.96
<Potter> ao menos é a que mostra
<Potter> tah .. consegui :D
<Potter> descobri o que era
<Potter> o freshclam .. esqueci do sudo
<Potter> mas .. ainda sim .. minha versão é um pouco antiga
<Potter> como faço para deixar na 0.97
<Porcks> Potter: é o seguinte cara quando o clamav lança uma nova versão a anterior para de atualizar e fica mostrando um aviso pra mudar pra nova
<Porcks> e ele ja ta na 0.97
<Potter> eu sei
<Potter> eu quero saber como mudar para a nova
<Porcks> Potter: calma ai
<Potter> ok
<Porcks> Potter: adiciona o ppa do clamav assim sempre vai ficar na mais nova versão https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-clamav/+archive/ppa
<Porcks> Potter: vc ja add algum ppa?
<Potter> nãao
<Potter> como faz ?
<Porcks> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-clamav/ppa
<Porcks> Potter: ai recarrega os pacotes no synaptic e marca todas as atualizações ai já vai instalar o mais novo
<Potter> pronto
<Potter> atualizando
<Potter> mais uma coisa ..
<Potter> o programa grafico .. clam tk esta avisando que a interface esta desatualizada, tenho que adicionar uma ppa dele também?
<Porcks> Potter: baixa do site acho q num tem ppa http://sourceforge.net/projects/clamtk/
<Porcks> Potter: ele vem como .deb é so instalar toma cuidado so pra ver as dependencias dele
<Potter> ok
<Potter> o que pode acontecer de pior ?
<Porcks> ele desistalar algum pacote do clamav mas ai é so instalar novamente
<Potter> ok
<Potter> thx
<Potter> consegui instalar tudo \\
<Potter> \o\*
<Porcks> falo vo nessa amanha trabalho de manha falo
<Potter> até
<Illuminati> Pessoal, alguém ai sabe de uma maquina virtual leve pra usar no ubuntu... ?
<barna> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<kurumin> ola
<kurumin> alguem pode me ajudar??
<Eronides> kurumin: em q?
<barna> !pergunta
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'pergunta' not found
<kurumin> estou usando agora um live cd kurumin pq meu kubuntu deu pau
<barna> !perguntar
<ubottu-br> Por favor, não pergunte se você pode fazer uma pergunta, simplesmente pergunte! - Tudo em uma linha, se possível, para que as pessoas possam facilmente entender sua dúvida. Se alguém souber a resposta e não estiver ocupado, muito provavelmente irá responder. :) Para dicas, veja http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/ComoPerguntar
<kurumin> tenho um pendrive de boot com o kubuntu porem da um erro
<kurumin> "GLib-WARNING **: getpwuid_r(): failed due to unknown user id (0)"
<kurumin> o q eu faço
<barna> kurumin, esse erro é no pendrive ou no kubuntu?
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> opa
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> tem gente acordada aqui também :D
<barna> adoro isso! o kra pede ajuda! a gente pergunta algo, o kra num responde e sai!
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> barna: kkk
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> lindo isto
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> kkk
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> quem ler e souber , estou tentando liberar acesso externo no WAMP (windows claro)
<barna> poxa! 4:50 da manha! o kra tem uma baita sorte de achar alguem on-line a inda num responde!
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> sim heheheh
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> só que não estou conseguindo , já estou usando o no-ip tranquilo
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> http://carogpl.no-ip.org/
<Eronides> barna: eu falei com ele, ele disse que queria resolver sozinho pq era divertido hahah
<barna> em pvt?
<Eronides> barna: ele que abriu a conversa
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> mas .... sei lá , pelo que vi o que falta é eu conseguir fazer o PF (port forwarding)
<Eronides> barna: sim
<barna> Eronides, blz, valeu!
<barna> fico menos bravo!
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> ainda bem então
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> ehehe
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> no ubuntu aqui eu tinha feito isto
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> mas usando banda larga
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> acho que deva ser alguma configuração bem diferente que eu não saiba e entenda
<Eronides> pessoal já que vcs estão bem acordados alguém sabe se existe a possibilidade de deixar as notas do tomboy em fullscreen, eu escrevo anotações para minha dissertação nele e queria essa opção
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> pois agora estou usando internet via rádio
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> Eronides: vou ver aqui , perai , espero que o virtualbox esteja com vontade de abrir no seven aqui auheuae
<barna> eu num sei!
<Eronides> Cesar_Augusto_W7: já procurei plugins e não encontrei nada parecido
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> eita lixo , que diabo este virtualbox está bugado só aqui no meu windows seven será ?
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> Eronides:  hum
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> procurou por quanto tempo , pois eu em 2008 ou 2009 não lembro
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> quando lançaram o ubuntu 8.04
<Eronides> Cesar_Augusto_W7: só no site oficial
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> procurei por 1 mês para achar o porque do meu bluetooh não funcionar
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> e era por causa de uma porra de uma atualização no gnome
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> :-/
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> procurei por tipo 3 horas por dia
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> (04:55:05) Eronides: Cesar_Augusto_W7: só no site oficial       hum
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> bah , é brincadeira , este desgraçado do virtualbox não abre aqui
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> só quando quer
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> por isto que estou vendo os trecos para o WAMP
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> pois estava montando um servidor aqui usando o ubuntu server mesmo
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> e fazendo um tutorial para postar no site , para mim mesmo não esquecer o que fiz
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> e o acho que vou ter que meio que desistir
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> pois a praga do virtualbox ,funciona quando quer aqui , acho
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> que é algum problema na droga do windows , para variar
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> meu ip é fixo , alguém sabe onde posso ler sobre abrir o WAMP para acesso externamente
<barna> Cesar_Augusto_W7, usa o vmware!
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> barna:  tá doido , treco pesado do cão
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> pelo menos no meu outro pc pestiado auehauhea
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> agora deve ficar mais leve
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> num x4 heheh
<barna> o windows 7 ja pessado q nem o cão!
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> é +-
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> o ubuntu também não é leve, para mim é a mesma coisa
<barna> q nem falaria minha irmã! quem ta com um frango inteiro enfiado no cu! uma pena a mais uma pena a menos não faz diferença!
<barna> !palavrao
<ubottu-br> Por favor não fale palavrões no Canal. Leia http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/Regras
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> só que acho o windows seven mais versatil , no que faço aqui
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> kkkk
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> opa , acho que achei algo interessante aqui :D sobre o meu problema :P
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> barna:
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> barna:  descobri oque era :P
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> heheh
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> eu tinha que adicionar lá no no-ip o meu endereço de rede interno daqui
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> http://carogpl.no-ip.org/
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> que no caso é 192.168.2.11 kkkkkkk
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> e dai sim funciona :P
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> \m/ viva pra mim aheuaheuhae
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> foi isto que tinha feito antes heheheh , logo que testei o servidor com o ubuntu na internet via rádio
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> o mactimes blz ,estou ainda montando o servidor aquele que tu me deu as dicas :D
<barna> :D!
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> mas eu acho que nem sei se vou usar ele , pois o virtualbox aqui está muito bugado :D
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> barna: ehheeh
<barna> to no canal em ingles! estudando um pouco a lingua daqueles kras!
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> vou fazer um tutorial desta vez explicando o que fiz agora
<barna> massa!
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> barna:  tá bz , eu vou montar um tutorial aqui :D
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> qualquer coisa estou aqui
<mactimes> Cesar_Augusto_W7: Opa, belezinha?
<barna> esses dias fiz umas coisas massas no ubuntu, não anotei o q fiz e não lembro mais! queria ter escrito um tuto tb!
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> mac super blz
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> acabei de conseguir achar um erro aqui numa operação minha uahehaue
<barna> Cesar_Augusto_W7, aki é mais massa! só tava lá pq num tem o q fazer!
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> demorei umas 10 horas só :P
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> barna:  kkk
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> (06:00:07) barna: esses dias fiz umas coisas massas no ubuntu, não anotei o q fiz e não lembro mais! queria ter escrito um tuto tb!
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> eu estou escrevendo bem dizer tudo agora ,e enviando para o meu site/blog
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> barna: http://cesaraugustorodriguesdeoliveira.wordpress.com/
<barna> isso é massa d+, da proxima eu anoto os passos!
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> sim , tem que anotar e mandar para a net , assim ajuda alguém uma hora :D
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> fora que deixando na net , não tem muito como perder as coisas por o HD queimar também :D
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> até vou ver se upo todos os +- 50GB de tutoriais ,video aulas e diabo a quatro de instruções que tenho aqui
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> barna: falando nisto , averigua se tu também pode acessar ai
<mactimes> Cesar_Augusto_W7: Err.  Não dá pra tomar uma nota "rápida" do endereço do teu blog, não é? |(^_^)|
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> http://carogpl.no-ip.org/  barna
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> mactimes:  kkkk
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> barna: conseguiu ?
<barna> abrindo!
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> é
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> vai dar um bug e tal
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> mas é normal
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> pois fiz isto para funcionar no linux
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> e não no WAMP
<barna> Oops! Google Chrome could not connect to 192.168.2.11:8090
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> puts
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> hum
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> vou averiguar então
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> barna:  show, vou averiguar , pois estou mais perto do que longe agora
<barna> massa! to abrindo no FF tb!
<barna> FF= O servidor 192.168.2.11 demorou muito para responder.
<barna> kra esse endereço seria da minha rede local não?
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> sim
<barna> meu modem esta em 192.168.2.1 e meu roteador em 192.168.0.1
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> tenho que achar como fazer para ele usar e passar pelo meu endereço e mandar e direito
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> é que aqui é internet via rário
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> na ADSL era bem simples até , apesar de eu ter demora acho que um mês para conseguir fazer isto na ADSL
<barna> eu num entendo quase nada de rede!
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> 189.59.3.250 é o meu ip na internet
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> o meu ip externo
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> mas usando ele no no-ip não funciona
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> agora se eu uso o 192.168.2.11
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> veem para mim a conexão ... mas o problema agora é o totalmente externo
<liberie> Cesar_Augusto_W7: bem
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> liberie:  opa , sim , tranquilo
<liberie> voce configurou o no-ip com um ip de classe privada
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> liberie:  sim eu sei
<liberie> ele deveria conter o endereço de WAN do modem
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> o problema é que usando o meu externo que deveria ser 189.59.3.250
<liberie> e no modem voce tem de redirecionar a porta (por exemplo 80) para o ip privado da sua maquina
<liberie> se nao redirecionar
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> não aceitou para ninguém o de classe privada foi
<liberie> nao funcionara
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> hum
<liberie> bem classe privada e so acessivel na SUA rede
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> liberie:  to achando que não vou conseguir , pois aqui é internet via rádio
<liberie> claro que consegue
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> liberie:  é
<liberie> nao tem nada haver ser radio ou o escambau
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> hum
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> liberie:  hum , é mesmo
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> então vou averiguar aqui
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> perai vou mudar o ip novamente
<liberie> agora claro se voce nao tem como redirecionar as portas no modem
<mactimes> Cesar_Augusto_W7: Já tive este problema.
<liberie> ai so via VPN mesmo
<liberie> bem isso nao e um problema mactimes
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> hum
<liberie> mas sim uma ma configuração de um serviço
<mactimes> liberie: Sim, já tive este problema com o no-ip.  Não é má configuração de serviço, posso afirmar.  O problema está no cliente do no-ip.
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> mactimes:  no cliente ?
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> hum
<liberie> mactimes: ? nada haver
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> tipo , agora estou com ele fechado aqui
<liberie> cliente configurado errado
<mactimes> Cesar_Augusto_W7: Como está sua rede agora?  WAN <--> modem <--> Router <--> LAN?
<liberie> simples
<liberie> mas pelo caso dele mactimes
<liberie> pelo viso a WAN dele responde com ip privado tambem (sacanagem do provedor)
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> liberie:  hum
<liberie> se esse for o caso
<liberie> ai so via vpn mesmo
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> mactimes:  não sei como ver
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> isto
<mactimes> Cesar_Augusto_W7: Não sabe como ver como está sua rede?
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> mactimes:  talvez saiba, por ler um monte ... mas não sei bem dizer
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> kkk
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> (06:13:05) mactimes: Cesar_Augusto_W7: Como está sua rede agora?  WAN <--> modem <--> Router <--> LAN?
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> o que tu quiz dizer com isto ?
<mactimes> Cesar_Augusto_W7: Acho melhor mudar o título do blog depois dessa... |(O_o)|
<liberie> Cesar_Augusto_W7:
<liberie> ele quis dizer
<liberie> posta ai o IP da sua maquina
<liberie> e IP do seu gateway
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> hum
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> mactimes:  normal eu acho que sei pouco mesmo , apesar de ler e ter lido trocentas coisas sobre rede
<mactimes> Cesar_Augusto_W7: Vou te passar um material legal, consistente pra você ler.
<mactimes> Cesar_Augusto_W7: Um momento.
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> ip da externo dado por algum site que verifique ele é 189.59.3.250
<liberie> bm
<liberie> bem
<liberie> ele sai por algum canto
<mactimes> Cesar_Augusto_W7: Abre esta URL: http://www.firewall.cx/
<liberie> nao quer dizer que no seu modem/wireless router
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> mactimes:  hum
<liberie> o IP que aparecer la pode ser do seu wireless provider
<liberie> se eles usarem nat
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> o maravilha , tudo em inglês , vou demorar um ano lendo auehauehuaheuahe
<liberie> o mais coerente seria ver no seu roteador qual o IP WAN dele
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> liberie:  eles usam nat
<mactimes> Cesar_Augusto_W7: Logo abaixo do logo "gay" deles, tem "Networking", consegue ver?
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> pois é um único IP para vários
<liberie> se eles usam NAT esquece
<liberie> esquece
<liberie> entao
<mactimes> Cesar_Augusto_W7: Põe o mouse sobre "Networking".
<liberie> a nao ser que eles redirecionem alguma porta para voce
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> aham mactimes
<liberie> voce estara com uma conexao horrivel com a NET
<mactimes> Cesar_Augusto_W7: Viu um menu?
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> mactimes:  sim
<mactimes> Cesar_Augusto_W7: Leia TUDO.  Quando terminar saberá alguma coisa para poder trabalhar com rede de forma, pelo menos, razoável.
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> hum
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> o bagulho é recomendado pela cisco , bui
<mactimes> Cesar_Augusto_W7: Camarada, vou nessa.  Visita a cliente hoje.  Dá uma lida nesse material, não vai se arrepender.
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> bem dizer pelo que vejo ali , já li sobre tudo
<mactimes> Cesar_Augusto_W7: Mais tarde estou  por aí.
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> mactimes:  claro , vou ver agora ali heheh :D
<mactimes> Cesar_Augusto_W7: Leia tudo, vai por mim.
<mactimes> Cesar_Augusto_W7: Não pule partes, ou melhor não ler nada.
<mactimes> Cesar_Augusto_W7: Mais tarde estou por aí, se quiser trocamos uma idéia.
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> mactimes:  bem claro o material deles pelo visto
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> mactimes:  tá , muito , muito obrigado ,pois é complicado achar material BOM na net
<mactimes> Cesar_Augusto_W7: É o primeiro material que passo para meus estagiários.  Só começam a pensar em fazer alguma coisa depois de passar no teste aplicado em cima deste material. ;-)
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> nossa , o treco aparemente está super bem explicado
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> coisas que tive que ler trocentos textos para entender
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> mactimes:  show :D
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> show :D
<mactimes> Cesar_Augusto_W7: Sim, se terminar de ler isto e não conseguir se comunicar, em se tratando de redes, esquece que não é pra você.  É muito simples e completo.
<mactimes> Cesar_Augusto_W7: |(^_^)|
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> provavelmente não vou ler agora , mas ... depois que acordar , pois vou tentar dormir um pouco hehe , mas nossa , estou sem palavras mactimes muito obrigado mesmo :D
<liberie> dormir
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> pois eu gosto de material assim que é bom mesmo , mesmo que seja em japones
<liberie> :)
<liberie> ainda bem que voce esta GMT-3
<liberie> estou GMT+1
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> liberie:  kkkkkk
<mactimes> Cesar_Augusto_W7: Bem, fui.  Bom proveito aí com o material.  Nos falamos depois.
<liberie> ja sao 10:27 por estas bandas
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> liberie:  estou no brasil
<liberie> I know
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> aqui é 6h e 25min da manhã aheueae
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> kkk
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> eu que tenho os horários todos trocados uaheuhae
<barna> Cesar_Augusto_W7, vc mais material tipo aquele de como usar irc no cel? mais coisas de cel?
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> oi , que barna , não entendi o que tu disse ali auhauea
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> há tá
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> se eu tenho mais sobre isto
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> kkk
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> que eu lembre não , aquilo foi um outro amigo aqui que pediu , ou melhor ,
<barna> sobre coisas de cel! tipo usar mapas off, gps etc!!!
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> pediu pelo msn , falei para ele , que era só buscar no google , mas ele não se achou
<barna> triangulação por antena!
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> ai fiz o tutorial depois de ele achar o programa bem dizer :P hehe
<barna> to seguindo ele agora!
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> hum
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> não
<barna> bom, valeu! to pesquisando q nem doido mas num to achando um monte de coisas!
<barna> esses q citei principalmente!
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> barna:  hum
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> barna:  isto parece se coisa bem técnica , deve ter em Inglês
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> o problema na net é que o melhor material em geral é em inglês bem dizer
<barna> meu ingles num anda lá dos melhores!
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> tipo este que o mac passou
<barna> sim, é verdade!
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> barna:  simples , usa tradutor
<barna> 90% do q sei de ingles foi pesquisando na net!
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> ehheh
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> hum , eu também não acho que sei inglês ... mas não tem jeito
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> o jeito é improvissar e tentar traduzir o que não entender
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> tipo o treco de rede ali , a primeira parte bem dizer eu já sei bem dizer de cabeça , pelo menos lembro quando olho kkk
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> ai nem sei se chego a estar usando o inglês , apesar de reconhecer as palavras e traduzir
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> saber o significado
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> e tal
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> o negócio é não desistir :D
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> eu pesquisei um mesmo sobre o bug no bluetooth e achei aueuae e era um resposta idiotamente desgraçada aeaeauheuae
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> problema por implementação do tal de VFS ou coisa assim o nome
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> tinha f s se me lembro , era algo para melhorar a segurança ou sei auheuae , implementação do gnome , hehe
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> isto no ubuntu 8.04
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> heheh
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> bom , fui deitar hehe , qualquer coisa é só chamar que depois eu leio
<barna> valeu!
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> há muito obrigado a todos pela ajuda :D
<barna> to seguindo o tuto aki!
<barna> ja to aki pelo cel!
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> heheh
<barna> eu to saindo p/ viajar e vou ficar longe do comp uns meses!
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> barna:  eu testei por um programa no pc mesmo , mas ... acho que funciona normal no celular
<barna> num quero perder o contato com a comunidade linux!
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> heheh
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> barna:  show :D
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> viu se funcionar deixa um comentário lá dizendo que funcionou , pois assim ajuda outros já
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> pois não testei no meu aqui
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> até vou testar heeheh
<barna> T+
<barna> bom dia de sono!
<barna> KKKKKKKKKKKKK
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> kkkk
<barna> opa to aki!
<barna_> teste
<barna_> cesar_augusto_w7 to falando do cel. kra escrever seu nick no cel ninguem merece!
<ffr76> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<ffr76> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<Illuminati> Bom dia alguém já conseguiu resolver o problema do modem zte mf26 ?
<Illuminati> No ubuntu 10.01 lts ?
<Illuminati> ops
<Illuminati> 10.04 lts
<Illuminati> Bom dia alguém já conseguiu resolver o problema do modem zte mf626 ?
<liberie> como assim
<liberie> define o problema
<liberie> fica mais facil de alguem te ajudar
<Illuminati> Liberie; o modem vem com dois pacotes 1 rpm e um deb, porem nenhum dos dois conseguem detectar o modem, apresenta um erro durante a instalação.
<liberie> voce usou o modeswitch ?
<liberie> http://en.ubucentrum.net/2009/12/how-to-install-hsdpa-zte-mf626-modem-in.html
<liberie> http://www.draisberghof.de/usb_modeswitch
<liberie> nao existe problema no modem ZTE MF626 , apenas nao esta configurado corretamente.
<Illuminati> nao
<Illuminati> ok
<Illuminati> vou fazer a configuracao e baixar agora
<Illuminati> jaja dou retorno
<Illuminati> Qual dos pacotes eu uso ?
<Illuminati> 1-1-4-2 ?
<Illuminati> Liberie, gerou erro.
<Illuminati> Informa que não é possivel instalar todas dependencias, mas nao mostra quais.
<Illuminati> Parece que esta dando conflito com o aplicativo do modem que instalei, e eu nao consigo desinstalar
<ffr76> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<giano> illuminati conseguiu criar o pen
<ffr76> como coloco usuario e senha em um script?
<peregrinator_six> Illuminati, boa dia, saiu!
<peregrinator_six> Illuminati, pvt
<Noturno> oi
<ffr76> como coloco a senha em um script?tipo #!/bin/bash su "A SENHA SEM PEDIR"???
<scripi> ham? reformula melhor a pergunta
<ffr76> scripi,quero inserir a senha de root apos o comando su
<scripi> vc quer rodar o script sem precisar digitar a senha?
<ffr76> scripi,sim!!!so priguisozo demais
<scripi> loga como super root
<ffr76> scripi,ok
<scripi> vc digita uma vez só
<scripi> digita sudo su no terminal
<ffr76> ok
<ffr76> scripi,ok e agora?
<scripi> roda o script
<ffr76> scripi,naum quero fazer o contrario o script loga como root entendes?
<scripi> esse script é pra rodar automatico na tua maquina?
<ffr76> scripi,sim so clico ele ja abre como root fiz isto no windows xp
<ffr76> scripi,e estou apanhando para fazer isto e basico para muitos mas para min não
<scripi> #!/bin/sh
<scripi> [ "`id -u`" != "0" ] && exec kdesu xterm "$0" "$@"
<scripi> tenta isso no começo do script
<ffr76> scripi,sem o comando su
<ffr76> scripi,não rolo nem abriu o terminal
<ffr76> scripi,apos o #!/bin/bash su ai abre o terminal mas pede a senha
<scripi> cara só se vc editar o sey sudoers para nao pedir senha
<scripi> da uma olhada aqui nesse post http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=65848.0
<zoinho23> boa tarde
<zoinho23> alguem ja montou proxy paralelo usando o ubuntu
<scripi> ffr76, resolveu?
<luziel> Preciso de ajuda
<zoinho23> pode dizer ai luziel
<luziel> Alguém aqui desenvolve sites ?
<zoinho23> se estiver a meu alcance
<luziel> Gostaria de saber se existe um plugin ou módulo que você adiciona ao cms
<luziel> e ele cria outros sites,
<luziel> com áreas administrativas de conteúdo
<luziel> para cada usuário
<luziel> ...
<luziel> Em tese quero projetar um site que dá suporte para o usuário se logar...
<zoinho23> vc vai ter que usar mysql
<zoinho23> para logar
<luziel> e dentro dele  construir seu pŕoprio site...
<luziel> Poderia me apontar
<luziel> algum tutorial de como desenvolver isso,
<luziel> ?
<zoinho23> vc ja tem o seu dominio
<luziel> temos
<luziel> um à nossa disposição,
<luziel> para fazer
<luziel> Tem algum soft que posso usar?
<luziel> A dificuldade que estou enfrentando é a seguinte, achei um soft mas ele é instalado dentro o cpanel ou seja,
<luziel> só dá brecha para um usuário com apenas uma senha
<luziel> o cliente desenvolve legal passo a passo,
<luziel> mas gostaria de dar um jeito de criar vários usuários,
<luziel> para cada um entrar não no cpanel, mas no ambiente onde vai criar seu site,
<luziel> e também para gerenciar seu conteúdo e atualizar
<luziel> ....
<luziel> Alguém tem uma solução, ou apenas uma luz...?
<luziel> Por favor, ajudem-me...
<luziel>  para fazer  Tem algum soft que posso usar? A dificuldade que estou enfrentando é a seguinte, achei um soft mas ele é instalado dentro o cpanel ou seja, só dá brecha para um usuário com apenas uma senha o cliente desenvolve legal passo a passo, mas gostaria de dar um jeito de criar vários usuários, para cada um entrar não no cpanel, mas no ambiente onde vai criar seu site, e também para gerenciar seu conteúdo e atualizar
<scripi> luziel, sacas de programação web e banco de dados?
<luziel> não muito, mas tem um técnico aqui comigo,
<luziel> estamos fazendo juntos,
<scripi> assim...
<luziel> e esbarramos nessa dificuldade....
<luziel> pode me apontar algum tutorial...
<scripi> o tipo de projeto q eu to imaiginando segunda suas descrições vai demandar de muito mais q um técnico
<luziel> com certeza,
<luziel> chamamos mais um,
<scripi> necessita de bastante conhecimento... vcs ja decidiram q linguagem vao usar?
<scripi> php? java? .net?
<scripi> ja escolheram o Banco de dados?
<luziel> mas ainda não temos,
<luziel> php...
<luziel> certeza que o outro técnico dará conta...
<scripi> blz... e os técnicos sacam de php orientado a objeto?
<scripi> eu sou desenvolvedor php
<luziel> Diga aí o que temos que fazer
<scripi> e te digo q um técnico não dará conta, pela pressa q vc esta demonstrando
<luziel> não temos tanta pressa,
<scripi> vc quer montar um construtor de sites certo?
<luziel> mas só queremos o apontamento de como vamos resolver o problema
<luziel> sim sim,
<luziel> exatamente,
<scripi> vc sabe como funciona um construtor de sites?
<sexpistol> luziel, tenta não fazer na pressa... pode demorar dias só para testar... imagina pra desenvolver
<luziel> sim,
<scripi> vc sabe ou axa q sabe
<luziel> são sete passos,
<luziel> rvssitebuilder,
<luziel> dá uma olhada nele,
<luziel> Estou com humildade, pedindo a dica...
<luziel> logicamente é porque não domino,
<luziel> o técnico saca tem conhecimento,
<luziel> mas para ele a situação assim,
<luziel> como para vocês está delicada,
<scripi> vcs primeiros tem q saber como funciona... blz q tem sete passos, mais por traz desses sete passos existe mnuita coisa
<luziel> ele me avisou acerca
<luziel> desses empecilhos,
<scripi> estamos dando dicas com humildade
<scripi> vc saca do q luziel?
<luziel> bom, quero saber se há um meio de sair do cpanel...
<luziel> e deixar o usuário logado,
<peregrinator_six> Illuminati, e ai, viu lá...?!
<luziel> diretamente no ambiente,
<luziel> de construção,
<zoinho23> alguem poderia me dar uma dica com o squid
<zoinho23> ?
<luziel> isso está demasiado difícil,
<sexpistol> q tipo de dica?
<zoinho23> meu squid esta parando sozinho
<zoinho23> dou service squid start e ele inicializa
<Illuminati> perigrinato pvt
<zoinho23> depois ele para
<sexpistol> já olho como que está de memória disponível e espaco em disco?
<zoinho23> sim
<zoinho23> dico tem 500g memoria sobrando 2g
<sexpistol> dá uma conferida nos log do squid
<sexpistol> olha c n tem log de erro
<zoinho23> service squid status  squid stop/waiting
<sexpistol> entra em /var/log/squid
<sexpistol> olha c n tem um log de erros
<zoinho23> nao
<zoinho23> so tem access cache
<zoinho23> store
<luziel> Não temos como ver os confis
<luziel> do soft
<luziel> por isso estamos invialbilizados de ver cada passo,
<luziel> de contrução...
<sexpistol> dá um "squid -z"
<zoinho23>  
<sexpistol> quando vc executa um "service squid restart" ele mostra o que na tela?
<zoinho23> creando  swap diretories
<zoinho23> restart : Unkonow instance
<sexpistol> /etc/init.d/squid stop
<sexpistol> /etc/init.d/squid start
<sexpistol> retorna a o q?
<zoinho23> arqjkv
<zoinho23> arquivo ou diretorio nao econtrado
<sexpistol> vc usa Ubuntu aí?
<zoinho23> sim
<zoinho23> versao 10.10
<sexpistol> faz backup do arquivo de configuraçao do squid, e dá um apt-get purge squid ; apt-get install squid
<zoinho23> sexpistol, sexpistol,
<zoinho23> nao mudou nada
<zoinho23> esta a mesma coisa
<sexpistol> zoinho23, vixe
<zoinho23> e.
<zoinho23> ele reinicia depois para
<sexpistol> posta seu arquivo de configuração no pastebin
<zoinho23> vou te mandar e pvt
<sexpistol> deu zebra
<zoinho23> te enviei por pvt
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> (06:40:48) barna_: cesar_augusto_w7 to falando do cel. kra escrever seu nick no cel ninguem merece!  hehheehhe
<ffr76> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<user730> Olá a todos, alguém poderia me dizer qual é a diferença no squid das acl url_regex e a dstdom_regex?
<ffr76> Como conf sudores??para não pedir senha?
<user730> ffr76: O que exatamente você precisa?
<gabezao> user730,
<ffr76> user730,quero abrir o terminal ja como root sem pedir a senha
<gabezao> o dstdom vc bloqueia o dominio..
<gabezao> e o url qualquer parte
<gabezao> da url
<user730> gabezao: então se eu usar apenas o url_regex com palavras e dominos em uma mesma lista fuciona da mesma maneira!?
<ffr76> user730,fiz um script.sh nele coloquei #!/bin/ash su passwd = xxxxx mas mesmo assim pediu a senha????
<gabezao> sim, so q gera processamento duplo user730
<gabezao> são sites que você tem certeza user730 ?
<gabezao> do dominio?
<user730> gabezao: a menor parte sim
<gabezao> e a outra ta em palavras user730 ?
<gabezao> é melhor separar... pra quando der um falso positivo vocẽ nao se perder!!
<user730> gabezao: farei assim então, realmente fica mais claro, queria mesmo é ter certeza de que não estava fazendo algo idiota. Obrigado!
<ffr76> user730,fiz no windows xp e funcionou com outros comandos em um .bat
<user730> ffr76: vc já tentou isso https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-br/2008-March/035173.html
<ffr76> user730,naum vou tentar
<tania> Boa tarde :)
<gabezao> eae tania
<tania> me ajudem a entender, exclui um usuário por engano, ele não está mais no arquivo /etc/passwd mas se eu tendo adicioná-lo pelo comando adduser ou useradd aparece a mensagem de que o usuário já existe
<ffr76> user730,naum funcionu
<user730> ffr76: me explica o que vc fez e o que aconteceu
<gabezao> tania, usuario existe ou home existe?
<tania> home não existe, mas ele diz que usuário existe
<gabezao> vixi, coisa do capeta
<ffr76> user730,editei sudores coloquei %sudo ALL=nopasswd all e continuou pedindo a senha
<tania> gabezao, to tentando falar pro ubuntu que o user noh existe mas ele não crê em mim kkk
<gabezao> q com o useradd ele nao cria a pasta home
<gabezao> como vc ta fazendo a busca no passwd tania ?
<tania> nem, adduser: O usuário `tania' já existe.
<gabezao> gabezao, cat /etc/passwd | grep tania
<gabezao> ops
<gabezao> tania, :P
<tania> num tem não :)
<tania> rsrsrs
<tania> o user não ta no passwd... kkk e não me deixam add pelo useradd rsrsrsrs
<gabezao> entao remove ele.
<gabezao> pra ver.
<gabezao> algo você esta fazendo errado
<tania> eu sei disso, eu sempre faço algo errado
<tania> kkk
<gabezao> ja volto, vo fazer xixi
<user730> ffr76:  você editou o sudoers pelo 'visudo' correto!? e lah ja havia a linha "# %sudo ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL" porem comentada, ai então vc descomentou e salvou o arquivo foi isso?
<tania> gabezao, se tento remover pelo comando userdel -r ele informa que user não está em /etc/passwd
<user730> tania: passa a mensagem de erro que retorna por favor.
<user730> a do comando  adduser
<tania> adduser: O usuário `tania' já existe.
<user730> e quando delluser?
<tania> e se tento remover pelo userdel -r userdel: impossível remover registro 'tania' de /etc/passwd
<tania> no deluser aconteceu outra coisa
<gabezao> vc esta como root tania ?
<tania> sim :)
<tania> Removendo o usuário `tania' ... Aviso: grupo `usuários do domínio' não possui mais membros.
<tania> userdel: impossível remover registro 'tania' de /etc/passwd /usr/sbin/deluser: `/usr/sbin/userdel tania' retornou erro de código 1. Saindo.
<gabezao> tania, adduser tania
<gabezao> tenta assim :P
<tania> adduser: O usuário `tania' já existe.
<zoinho23> qual a melhor distribuição para servidores
<zoinho23> ?
<gabezao> tania,
<gabezao> digita: w
<gabezao> e cola
<tania> 16:25:04 up  6:44,  2 users,  load average: 0,22, 0,23, 0,23
<tania> USER     TTY      FROM              LOGIN@   IDLE   JCPU   PCPU WHAT
<tania> tania.mu tty7     :0               09:41    6:44m 13:43   0.39s gnome-session
<tania> tania.mu pts/0    :0.0             15:57    0.00s  0.49s  3.84s gnome-terminal
<gabezao> tania.mu é seu user atual?
<tania> sim
<tania> user de uma rede Windows
<gabezao> tania,
<gabezao> cat /etc/nsswitch.conf | egrep passwd
<tania> passwd:         compat winbind
<gabezao> 0_o
<user730> tania: uma sugestão, userdel <usuario>, depois groupdel <usuario>, depois apaga manualmente o diretorio home dele rm -rf /home/<user>, verifica se não tem mais nada dele no /etc/passwd e no /etc/shadow. reinicia o sistema para garantir que não tem nada desse usuario ainda pendurado, depois cria ele novamente, sudo useradd fulano
<tania> okie
<tania> user730, vou reiniciar um cadiquinho aqui e já que eu vorteio ;)
<tania> user730, useradd: usuário 'tania' já existe rsrsrsrsrs
<tania> avisa pro cara aqui que ele já foi deletado ... kkkk
<user730> tania: ahhgggggg rs
<tania> que este corpo não pertence mais a ele
<tania> rsrsrsrsr
<tania> antes de vc ter me dado um toque fiz um deluser tania --remove-all-files, mas nem assim
<tania> deve ter algum arquivo que ta com referencia do user
<tania> gabezao, helpeia ai rsrsrsr
<gabezao> tania,
<gabezao> comenta a linha: passwd:         compat winbind
<gabezao> deixa so o compat
<gabezao> ;x
<gabezao> :D
<gabezao> acho q ta zicando esse winbind
<gabezao> mas vc faz autenticaçao em ad
<gabezao> sei lá
<tania> vou fazer o teste
<tania> ele aparece nas três linhas:
<tania> passwd:         compat winbind
<tania> group:          compat winbind
<tania> shadow:         compat winbind
<tania> não posso tirar o winbind, ele faz parte para a autenticação AD
<gabezao> acho q é isso q ta dando zica...
<gabezao> tania,
<gabezao> adduser administrador
<gabezao> :)
<gabezao> tenta.
<gabezao> aoheoe
<tania> outro user com nome diferente vai
<gabezao> tenta esse.
<gabezao> um user q exista no ad.
<tania> eu já add um user "usuario"
<tania> boa sacada
<tania> user já existe
<gabezao> checkmate.
<tania> eu tenho um tania lá no AD
<tania> vou matar ele
<tania> kkkk
<tania> desabilitei o winbin no cat /etc/group
<tania> ai:
<tania> root@user-pc:/home/tania.muratori# adduser tania
<tania> Adicionando o usuário `tania' ...
<tania> Adicionando novo grupo `tania' (1001) ...
<tania> Adicionando novo usuário `tania' (1001) ao grupo `tania' ...
<tania> Criando diretório pessoal `/home/tania' ...
<tania> Copiando arquivos de `/etc/skel' ...
<tania> rsrsrs
<tania> agora é so tirar o comentário do winbind
<gabezao> :D:D
<tania> thanks pela helpiada gabezao :)
<gabezao> :D
<ffr76> fiz um script.sh nele coloquei #!/bin/bash su passwd = xxxxx mas mesmo assim pediu a senha????
<gabezao> ffr76, o script nao vai mudar de usuario...
<gabezao> nao tem como fazer isso..
<gabezao> oq vc pode fazer é invocar o script como root
<gabezao> su root -c "/script.sh"
<ffr76> Não faz sentido quero abrir o terminal ja como root?
<gabezao> vc quer pra essa finalidade ffr76 ?
<gabezao> crie um lançados como: gksudo gnome-terminal
<gabezao> :)
<gabezao> *lançador
<ffr76> como faço?
<gabezao> na area de trabalho
<gabezao> clica com o outro botao
<gabezao> e criar lançador
<ffr76> ok e agora
<gabezao> agora se vira
<gabezao> so falta eu fazer por vc
<gabezao> !!
<gabezao> OEAHO
<gabezao> NO COMANDO COLOCA: gksudo gnome-terminal
<gabezao> no nome do lançador: Terminal Root
<ffr76> ok
<gabezao> e so alegria
<GalegO> gabezao: owned :P \o/
<gabezao> GalegO, ?
<GalegO> gabezao	agora se vira
<GalegO> hahahuah
<gabezao> OHAEOAEOHEAHO
<ffr76> não aconteceu nada sera tem q dar permição??
<gabezao> ffr76, permissão
<gabezao> com SS.
<ffr76> gabezao,desculpe minha analfabetização,mas não rolou!!!
<ffr76> gabezao,clico no lançador e não acontece nada
<gabezao> qual o comando q vc colocou la/
<ffr76> gabezao,gksudo gnome-terminal???
<gabezao> e quando vc executa esse comando no terminal acontece oq?
<Monarquista> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<ffr76> gabezao,isto:
<ffr76> GLib-GIO:ERROR:/build/buildd/glib2.0-2.26.1/gio/gdbusconnection.c:2270:initable_init: assertion failed: (connection->initialization_error == NULL)
<ffr76> Abortado
<gabezao> caralho mano
<gabezao> OEAHOAEHO
<gabezao> ja destriu seu linux heim
<ffr76> gabezao,como assim?
<CassioCosta> como remover um repositorio PPA ?
<crimeboy> nerds
<ElDeablo> Boa noite
<dacaro> oi alguem pode me ajudar?
<pqatsi> !pergunta | dacaro
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'pergunta' not found
<pqatsi> !perguntas | dacaro
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'perguntas' not found
<pqatsi> afffe
<pqatsi> !pergunte
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'pergunte' not found
<dacaro> como
<Monarquista> pqatsi, :P
<dacaro> calma ae
<pqatsi> caramba esse bot
<pqatsi> que merda
<dacaro> tipo ta dando erro
<dacaro> eu bot?
<Daekdroom> O ubuntu-br
<pqatsi> dacaro: da proxima, simplesmente pergunte, nao peça pra perguntar
<Daekdroom> !bot
<ubottu-br> Para saber mais sobre o ubottu-br, visite o endereço http://boo.ubuntu-br-am.org/ ou mande sua pergunta através do comando /msg Ayrton Pergunta
<Daekdroom> *ubottu
<pqatsi> tinha q ser do acre
<dacaro> i> dacaro: da proxima, simplesmente pergunte, nao peça pra perguntar velho nao quer ajudar
<dacaro> nao ajude
<Daekdroom> É !perguntar, pqatsi
<pqatsi> !perguntar | dacaro
<ubottu-br> dacaro: Por favor, não pergunte se você pode fazer uma pergunta, simplesmente pergunte! - Tudo em uma linha, se possível, para que as pessoas possam facilmente entender sua dúvida. Se alguém souber a resposta e não estiver ocupado, muito provavelmente irá responder. :) Para dicas, veja http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/ComoPerguntar
<dacaro> affz
<dacaro> que burrice
 * Monarquista eita que hoje alguem parecer está atacado... 00
<dacaro> como vou saber se tem gente presente ?
<dacaro> tenho de falar antes
<dacaro> pq gastar teclas perguntando antes de saber se tem alguem  on é burrice
<ubuntero> dacaro, tudo que já gastou as teclas se justificando, podia ter perguntado
<dacaro> como ativar os efeitos visuais extras?
<pqatsi> dacaro: so pergunta
<pqatsi> se nao tiver, ninguem responde
<dacaro> tipo pelo root vai normal
<dacaro> pela conta de usuaria nao
<pqatsi> Sistema, Preferencias, Aparencia
<dacaro> e tenho privilegio de adm
<pqatsi> nao vai?
<dacaro> da erro
<dacaro> Efeitos visuais não puderam ser habilidados
<pqatsi> !pastebin | dacaro
<ubottu-br> dacaro: pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<dacaro> affz
<dacaro> paste bin pra um erro desse ?
<dacaro> Efeitos visuais não puderam ser habilidados
<pqatsi> dacaro: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit -
<pqatsi> ou
<dacaro> pow deve ser conhecimento de mais
<pqatsi> pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<pqatsi> afff, chega
<pqatsi> alguem continua
 * pqatsi quit
<pqatsi> so reclama
<dacaro> nojento
<pqatsi> Margraf: aew
<pqatsi> :p
<dacaro> quem reclama é vc
<Margraf> pqatsi: blza?
<pqatsi> Margraf: já vazou das terras tupiniquins?
<dacaro> nao quer reponder nao reponde
<pqatsi> dacaro: nao da pra adivinhar
<pqatsi> ou vc manda os logs ou n tem jeito
<pqatsi> simples
<dacaro> nussa
<pqatsi> o plutonio da bola de cristal acabou sabe
<dacaro> so quero um comando pra aitvar
<dacaro> ativar
<pqatsi> :P
<dacaro> pq visual mente nao vai
<pqatsi> esse é o comando
<pqatsi> se nao funciona
<pqatsi> ta com pau e tem que ver q q é
<pqatsi> simples
<dacaro> grr
<dacaro> ja falei que no root vai
<pqatsi> eu li
<pqatsi> mas ainda quero o log
<pqatsi> alias, nao quero n
<dacaro> pera ae
<pqatsi> so quero saber se o Margraf saiu do pais ja :D
<Margraf> pqatsi: ha uma semana
<pqatsi> uia
<pqatsi> Margraf: gostando?
<Margraf> pqatsi: opaaa ainda mais desse clima veraneio de -1 graus :) pra mim to super em casa
<dacaro> !pastebin
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<pqatsi> Margraf: UAHuHAuHuahUa
<pqatsi> aqui ar condicionado cai matando
<dacaro> http://paste.ubuntu.com/580827/
<Illuminati> Pessoal, este é um fórum destino a discussão sobre ubuntu, para assuntos pessoais aconselhor a procurarem um chat destinado a este fim.
<dacaro> lol levou bronca eheheh
<Margraf> pqatsi: e o pior q ou eu me acostumei rapido - q e mais facil pq eu gosto de frio - ou eu sou doente pq ate calor eu senti hj
<pqatsi> UAHuHAuHAuHAuAHuAHuHAuAHuAHuHAuHAuAH
<dacaro> olha ae meu log
<pqatsi> Margraf: uia
<dacaro> http://paste.ubuntu.com/580827/
<pqatsi> Margraf: eu n curto nada calor tb nao. sao carlos quase me mata as vezes
<pqatsi> NV96 tem aceleracao via nouveau?
<dacaro> ..
<Margraf> pqatsi: heuhueheuheuh isso e f
<dacaro> pqatsi vc esta me ajudando ou não?
<dacaro> o resository brasileiro do ubuntu está funcionando normalmente?
<dacaro> *repositorio
<pqatsi> eh, parece q sim
<pqatsi> dacaro: http://sft.if.usp.br/ubuntu e http://www.las.ic.unicamp.br/pub/ubuntu
<pqatsi> sao os que funcionam melhor
<Illuminati> Dacaro, hoje houve alguns problemas nos repositorios do Ubuntu, mas apenas para os lts.
<dacaro> problemas para ativar efeitos visuais extra, o que fazer http://paste.ubuntu.com/580827/
<pqatsi> como assim apenas pra lts?
<pqatsi> repos hoje tavam normais, pelo menos o da usp
 * pqatsi pensando se precisa de ver o syslog do dacaro ou se dá pra fazer algo antes
<Illuminati> 10.04 lts foi no periodo da tarde, já foram normalizados. Caso enfrente dificuldade pode habilitar a opção de repositorios originais.
<pqatsi> pff
<pqatsi> Illuminati: novamente, não houve isso com o repo da usp
<pqatsi> o problema e que o br.archive é uma zona. tem os 2 também no roundrobin, mas e uma zona
<Illuminati> Ok, pqatsi.
<dacaro> http://paste.ubuntu.com/580834/
<dacaro> meu repositorio está nos originais a um bom tempo
<dacaro> pq nao consigo nunca fazer atualização pelo brasileiro
<Illuminati> Dacaro; ótimo.
<Illuminati> To dando uma olhada nos logs que voce mandou.
<pqatsi> dacaro: tente num console
<pqatsi> (control + alt + f1)
<pqatsi> se logue e faça
<pqatsi> DISPLAY=:0 compiz --replace&
<pqatsi> dacaro: novamente, o br.archive é uma zona
<pqatsi> prefira usar o da unicamp ou o da usp
<pqatsi> (note que nao tem sudo nem nada no que pedi pra rodar)
<pqatsi> se nao der certo
<pqatsi> volta no console e rode
<pqatsi> DISPLAY=:0 metacity --replace&
<dacaro> ok
<pqatsi> p voltar pro normal
<pqatsi> ja volto, apagar incendio
<dacaro> puts
<dacaro> ajuda como ativar efeitos visuais extra via terminal?
<dacaro> tem alguem on?
<dacaro> puts
<dacaro> tem algum expert em ubbuntu aqui?
<dacaro> exit
<dacaro> affz que custa ajudar
<dacaro> não demora nem 2 minutos digitar a resposta
<dacaro> hjghkhgvjlll
<dacaro> #ubuntu
<dacaro> goto #ubuntu
<dacaro> ./#ubuntu
<dacaro> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaajjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuudddddddddddddddaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<dacaro> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<dacaro> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<dacaro> má vontade pra que deixar o irc aberto se estão tudo dormindo?
<dacaro> os amercianos devem ser mais amistosos
<xGrind> salve ubunteros \o
<Illuminati> Salve salve xP
<Monarquista> dacaro, eperoq eu lhe ajude... http://ubunteiro.wordpress.com/2011/01/13/compiz-fusion-ultimate-guide/
<Monarquista> *espero...
<preto> oi pessoal os textos editados no open office podem ser abertos no word?
<Illuminati> Sim, podem desde que sejam salvos em formado .Doc
<Illuminati> no momento em que voce for salvar escolha salvar como e escolha o formato, muita vezes vem escrito como Doc ou Microsoft Office Compatible
<Illuminati> " eca"
<Illuminati> :)
<preto> e se eu  ja salvei no formato .odt ?
<xGrind> preto; as versoes novas do office da microsoft tem uma extensao diferente da .doc
<xGrind> tem como vc  ver ai?
<preto> seria .odf
<GuitarristRB> Eu tb... uso 9.10 em um Athlon 64 antigo
<GuitarristRB> Eu faço programinha para Ubuntu... fiz um que desinverte aqueles links de downlodad
<GuitarristRB> quem quiser eh soh mandar  email, rafael_guitarrist@hotmail.com
<dacaro_> alguem apto a me ajudar?
<xGrind> preto; calmae
#ubuntu-br 2011-03-16
<dacaro_> alguem pode me ajudar?
<dacaro_> Eu faço programinha para Ubuntu. como assim?
<dacaro_> vc programa shell?
<dacaro_> estou online?
<xGrind> dacaro_; entendi nada
<dacaro_> ?
<dacaro_> minha duvida é como ativar o visual efeito extra pelo terminal
<xGrind> GuitarristRB; desinverte ou tira as proteções de blogs?
<xGrind> pelo terminal nem sei
<dacaro_> depois perguntei pro cara se ele programa em shell
<dacaro_> java entao?
<dacaro_>  minha duvida é como ativar o visual efeito extra pelo terminal??
<dacaro_> Alguem online?
<preto> sim
<Monarquista> já lhe mandei rapaz...
<Monarquista> :S
<dacaro_> me mandou?
<dacaro_> alguem teve esse problema ao ativar efeitos visuais extra?
<dacaro_> Efeitos visuais não puderam ser habilidados
<xGrind> peregrinator_six; eae filhote
<peregrinator_six> fala ai mano!
<xGrind> peregrinator_six; baixei o livre s.o. aki o novo
<preto> quit
<xGrind> a outra versaao eu tenho num cd. nao conseguia instalar. pelo menos esse ta indo
<preto> help
<xGrind> preto ?
<preto> help /quit
<virtu> e ae
<xGrind> virtu; \o
<virtu> blz cara?
<xGrind> blz e vc
<virtu> mas bem
<virtu> em duvidas =)
<Bopruz> alguem aqui ja intalu alguma distro linux num pendrive? como adicionar persistência?
<Illuminati> Pskol; boa noite.
<Skull> nossa
<Skull> Pskol
<Skull> \o
<Illuminati> Peregrinator; Ta ai ?
<peregrinator_six> ele não mas o peregrinator_six tá...
<Illuminati> aff
<peregrinator_six> barna, bom dia.
<barna> bom dia
<barna> to usando irc no cel.
<barna> illumunat. ontem consigui as congif do dns no 3g da vivo.
<peregrinator_six> saiu fora...
<barna> * illuminati
<Guest27900> Oi to aki Barna, fiquei preso
<Guest27900> no serv
<barna> ahhhh. saco. digitar no cel é osso.
<Guest27900> kkkkkkkkkk
<Guest27900> Diz ae o milagre
<barna> hehehehehe
<barna> kra, eu to saindo de viagem. o notebook ja ta quardado. mas eu acho q lembro.
<Guest27900> pelo o aplicativo nao rola...hehehe seria algum comando sudo u -
<Guest27900> ?
<barna> quando vc abre o programa da vivo, tem um simbolo d uma  engrenagem. clica nele.
<Guest27900> mas ali eu ja conheco pow
<Guest27900> Queria alguma configuracao pra fazer no etc
<barna> ahhhhh. sei q tem, mas nao sei fazer.....
<Guest27900> é essa que quero tentei uma hoje
<Guest27900> só piorou a coisa
<Guest27900> srsrsr
<Guest27900> o modem nao funcionou mais
<Guest27900> srsrs
<Pskol> opa
<Pskol> alguem chamou
<Illuminati> De volta.
<xGrind> Andre_Gondim; ja viu bill gates levando tortada na cara?
<xGrind> kk
<jahminho> Olá gente.
<peregrinator_six> bom dia jahminho como anda Tangamandapio...?!
<jahminho> anda bem
<peregrinator_six> eitão é isso...
<peregrinator_six> ^^
<peregrinator_six> *então...
<jahminho> esses canais são extremamente movimentados.
<BackBone> 1:10 ja.. n da pra esperar mt coisa
<jahminho> ah tah, é que eu nunca aprendi a usar esse xchat
<peregrinator_six> se quiser movimento cai pra o #ubuntu lá nuinca para... :)
<peregrinator_six> *nunca...
<jahminho> mas este não é em inglês?
<peregrinator_six> por isso ai mesmo!
<jahminho> huahua
<jahminho> aja saco para conversar com o pessoal e ficar no google tradutor.
<jahminho> alguem sabe como configurar o xchat, para logar com o seu nick ?
<peregrinator_six> não é dificil não, bem intuitivo, mas não lembro e não uso ele, uso o GNOME
<jahminho> o gnome xchat?
<jahminho> qual á diferença?
<peregrinator_six> isos mesmo!
<peregrinator_six> Isso..
<peregrinator_six> dizem que o Xchat tem mais opção..
<jahminho> o gnome?
<jahminho> então já volto
<jahminho> vou instalar o gnome
<peregrinator_six> dizem que o Xchat..
<peregrinator_six> não rapaz...
<peregrinator_six> fica com esse ai mesmo, mesma coisa...
<peregrinator_six> :S
<peregrinator_six> pra que usar outro que serve ao mesmo proposito...?!
<peregrinator_six> nem tá sabendo configurar esse ai...
<ptl> O com mais opções é o kvirc
<ptl> o kvirc é foda.
<peregrinator_six> o básico todos eles tem!
<jahminho> esse é para o kde pelo jeito
<ptl> Na minha opinião, o melhor cliente de IRC gráfico para GNU/Linux.
<ptl> jahminho: ele usa QT mas na versão 2 foi redesenhado pra não ser de KDE.
<jahminho> tem o smuxi, quem já usou?
<ptl> jahminho: eu estou usando o kvirc pelo gnome neste exato momento.
<ptl> Integra muito bem
<peregrinator_six> jahminho, eu, é fraco...
<peregrinator_six> codificação dar uns erros...
<jahminho> saquei
<jahminho> vou deixar o xchat mesmo.
<jahminho> até pq já deixei adicionado este canal como favorito.
<jahminho> parece que dia 22 sai a versão final do firefox 4
<peregrinator_six> jahminho, link...
<peregrinator_six> ?
<jahminho> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/03/firefox-4-to-be-released-march-22nd/
<peregrinator_six> é nóis!
<peregrinator_six> :)
<peregrinator_six> obrigado!
<peregrinator_six> mas pensei que fosse outra fonte, vivo nesse site ai... :p
<jahminho> ah, eu vejo ele semanalmente
<barna> bom galera! to caindo na estrada! deve ficar meio alt! mas sempre q possivel vou entrar pelo cel!
<barna> é isso ai galera! fui...........
 * Fisico slaps BackBone around a bit with a large trout
 * BackBone slaps Fisico around a bit with a large trout
<Fisico> BackBone: :D
<BackBone> Fisico costuma entrar aqui?
<Fisico> to sempre aqui
<Fisico> BackBone, pq?
<BackBone> nunca reparei hah
<Fisico> hauah
<saulo> Bom dia
<saulo> Preciso Muito de ajuda
<saulo> tenho um banco de dados Firebird e ele acabou de corromper
<saulo> alguem sabe como recuperar ??
<MarconM> alguem conseguiu ativar o compiz ... efeito de cubo no ubuntu 11.04
<MarconM> eu nao achei a guia de efeitos
<MarconM> eles mudaram de lugar
<ViniciusFeitosa> só a título de pesquisa, qual o melhor editor de texto ao estilo do textmate que existe para linux?
<Vanildo_Souto> ViniciusFeitosa Cara eu gosto bastante do gedit
<gabezao> tem o geany
<gabezao> q eu gosto
<gabezao> ;)
<gabezao> pra programaão ViniciusFeitosa ?
<ViniciusFeitosa> isso mesmo gabezao. tenho usado o cream
<gabezao> O GEANY É BEM parecido
<gabezao> com esse
<gabezao> visualmente pelo menos Vanildo_Souto
<gabezao> ops
<gabezao> ViniciusFeitosa,
<marcos> pessoal nao consigo  utilizar a  web cam no amsn  porr
<marcos>   causa  da ms ,alguem  sabe  resolver esse  problema  de protocolo?
<peregrinator_six> marcos, http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,72471.0.html
<marcos> peregrinato_six:que  eh  isso
 * dtcrshr sighs
<Illuminati> Bom dia, pessoal tenho um amigo que ta migrando agora pro linux, e ele baixou uma imagem do ubuntu para pendrive, mas ele ta precisando de um aplicativo para criação do disco de incialização para Windows, alguém conhece um bom programa?
<Illuminati> Os programas que eu conheço eu ja passei e nao funcionou no ruindows xp dele
<Illuminati> Pessoal encontrei um programa Unetbootin
<Illuminati> Foi soluionado rsrsrs
<dtcrshr> insert,
<dtcrshr> Illuminati,
<dtcrshr> muita calma nessa hora
<dtcrshr> na pagina de download tem um questionario de como vc vai fazer a instalacao. se vc escolher via pendrive vai abrir um box com o link pro programa e etc
<dtcrshr> nao tem uma "versoa pra pendrive" na verdade vc monta uma .iso pra dar boot no pen
<dtcrshr> http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<dtcrshr> vai ai no passo 2, e escolhe usb stick, clica em "show me how"
<Illuminati> Dtcrshr, a pessoa que ta deixando as janelas é legia nao conhece nada...e pelo que vi no programa ele formata e depois pede o nome da distro e la no drop do programa tem Ubuntu e depois pede o local da iso.
<dtcrshr> vai aparecer como fazer ai no window$
<Illuminati> Ei aqui nao rsrsrs
<Illuminati> Mas ele me falou que ta conseguindo fazer lá, testei aqui pelo wine
<dtcrshr> bem, considerando o ambiente vc ta no windows AGORA, nao depende se ela é leiga ou nao
<Illuminati> e é bem pratico
<dtcrshr> ok
<dtcrshr> bails
<dtcrshr> !seen licensed
<ubottu-br> Eu não tenho o comando seen ;~
<dtcrshr> ih
<dtcrshr> !visto licensed
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'visto licensed' not found
<dtcrshr> !help
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'help' not found
<webmundo7> Olá, tenho um servidor de web, estou querendo usar um serviço de Ftp, qual vocês indica ?
<gabezao> webmundo7,
<gabezao> eu uso o proftpd
<gabezao> ;)
<gabezao> bastante flexivel..
<ffr76> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<ffr76> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<webmundo7> "<gabezao> eu uso o proftpd" estou sem som aqui, ta foda, vou ver
<ElDeablo> Boa tarde
<Seguranx> Boa tarde pessoal alguem pode me ajudar a configurar minha placa de captura de TV
<giano> eae galera alguem sabe um canal do freebsd em portugues?
<Seguranx> quem poderia me ajudar na placa de captura
<rafaelsoaresbr> boa tarde
<Seguranx> Boa tarde
<rafaelsoaresbr> Não sei se é um bug mas a hora na BIOS foi resetada e o Ubuntu não iniciou, foi preciso eu arrumar o relógio na BIOS.
<rafaelsoaresbr> Pensei que tivesse ferrado o HD :)
<MarconM> eu gostaria de descompilar o kernel e tirar programa que nao quero no sistema
<MarconM> e recompilar
<MarconM> alguem sabe onde encontro algo
<MarconM> sobre isso
<gabezao> descompilar?
<gabezao> teria q recompilar o kernel, e nao descompilar
<Pskol> MarconM, http://lmgtfy.com/?q=compilar+kernel+ubuntu
<Pskol> ali tem explicando
<zoinho23> ola, boa tarde a todos
<zoinho23> alguem usa cache paralelo
<MarconM> Pskol, blz .
<Veriano> minha distro esta apresentando este problema    Reloc offset is out of the segment
<Veriano> como resolver ela
<zoinho23> alguem manja do squid3
<zoinho23> estou tendo alguns problemas
<mateus> alguem sabe alguma ppa do projeto mono para ter a versao atualizada?
<ffr76> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<zoinho23> alguem sabe como fazer para o squid fazer cache dos arquvos flash , e os videos
<marcolinux> quem sabe dizer pq no dual boot Linux/Windows sempre o windows corrempe ?
<Nilodanx521> como???
<marcolinux> corrompe
<Nilodanx521> instalo ambos sem ordem e sempre funciona
<marcolinux> Nilodanx521
<marcolinux> isso sempre acontece
<marcolinux> vou usando o linux com o windows ..
<marcolinux> e qnd vou iniciar o windows no grub nao da
<gabezao> Windows não corrompe... não é normal..
<gabezao> marcolinux, qual windows?
<gabezao> xp?
<marcolinux> xp e seven
<gabezao> não é normal ele corromper, até pq o grub nao influencia no loader da Microsoft
<gabezao> ele so aponta pro loader..
<gabezao> qual a msg que ele dá quando vc tenta dar boot marcolinux ?
<marcolinux> isso sempre aconteceu em meu note
<marcolinux> só reinicia
<marcolinux> gabezao sabe de algum gerenciador do grub ?
<gabezao> estranho heim!, e com o chkdsk ele melhora marcolinux ?
<marcolinux> tenho que ver
<marcolinux> sabe de algum gerenciador para adicionar partições ao grub ?
<Nilodanx521> olha seu xp está antes do seven?
<marcolinux> no caso agora estou usando seven / ubuntu 10.10
<marcolinux> e o seven nao inicia mais
<marcolinux> mas ja aconteceu muitas vezes com biglinux 4.2 / xp
<marcolinux> sera que a questao é hardware
<victorhugo>     Alguem sabe me dizer qual aqruivo edito os Efeitos Visuais no ubuntu 10.04 ??????
<victorhugo> ???
<marcolinux> alguem aqui usa thin client ?
<naufragoweb> Boa noite a todos
<naufragoweb> não consigo montar uma unidade de disquete no Ubuntu 10.10
<naufragoweb> nem manualmente no fstab
<naufragoweb> mas a unidade funciona... e o disquete também
<naufragoweb> alguem já passou por isso?
<giano> naufragoweb desde migrei do 9.10 pro 10.04 e 10.10 minhas maquinas não consegui mais montar os disquetes tentei de tudo em forums se alguem tiver uma solução tambem quero por incrivel que pareça ainda uso os velhos disquets estou atraz de uma solução também
<giano> naufragoweb
<naufragoweb> hummmm
<sexpistol> disquete é tenso
<sexpistol> que comando vc usou para montar?
<naufragoweb> o pior é que to precisando por causa de uma maquina que tenho que atualizar o BIOS
<naufragoweb> e não funciona pelo usb de forma nenhuma
<naufragoweb> comando usado:
<naufragoweb> 1° tentativa
<naufragoweb> sudo modprobe floppy
<naufragoweb> sudo mkdir /media/floppy
<naufragoweb> sudo mount /dev/fd0 /media/floppy
<peregrinator_six> giano boanoite.
<peregrinator_six> *boa noite...
<naufragoweb> nesses comando ae, nada
<naufragoweb> ae editei o fstab
<sexpistol> disquete é vfat neh
<sexpistol> tenta mount /dev/fd0 -t vfat /media/floppy
<naufragoweb> opa.....
<naufragoweb> to tentando agora
<naufragoweb> nada
<sexpistol> vixe
<naufragoweb> continua sem montar
<sexpistol> retorna algum erro?
<naufragoweb> tentei também:
<giano_> voltei
<naufragoweb> não... sem retorno de erro... nem nos logs do sistema aparece nada
<giano_> viu todas essas maneiras eu ja tentei
<giano_> e nada
<giano_> cheguei a pensar o tiraram o suporte a disquets do kernel e das didtribuições
<giano_> vai ve só eu e o naufragoweb usamos disquets rsrsrs
<naufragoweb> pior que eu rodei o google e não achei nada relacionado... todas as dicas são quase sempre as mesmas, mas não funciona
<naufragoweb> hehehehe... pior viu
<giano_> bha é foda te recorrer as janelas pra usa um disquet no win 7 funciona
<naufragoweb> se eu der o boot pelo disquete, funciona que é uma beleza
<naufragoweb> pois é... isso que eu queria evitar
<naufragoweb> quando tento montar pelo desktop, me retorna o erro de midia não detectada
<giano> esse mesmo erro eu tenho tambem já rodei o google e nada resolveu
<naufragoweb> bug ???
<sexpistol> semana passada ainda montei um, mas era ubuntu 9.10
<giano> pois é deve ser né?
<giano> até o 9.10 funciona que é uma beleza
<naufragoweb> mas em duas versões consecutivas? pq no 10.04 também não monta
<giano> é verdade por isso pensei que tivessen resolvido tirar o suporte a diquet no ubuntu vou instalar a ultima versão do suse ou mandriva pra testar isso é foda né pra ver se é só com o ubuntu
<giano> ou do debian
<sexpistol> eu to no 10.04, mas é note... n tem fd0... n sei c é pq  to no note
<sexpistol> faz assim
<sexpistol> mount /dev/fd/3 -t vfat /media/floppy
<giano> tenta ai naufragoweb pois eu cheguei a tirar o floppy da maquina se der certo vou colocar denovo
<naufragoweb> resposta : mount: o dispositivo especial /dev/fd/3 não existe
<giano> que merda rsrsrs
<sexpistol> ops
<sexpistol> /dev/fd/0
<sexpistol> tenta ae
<naufragoweb> resposta: /dev/pts/0 não é um dispositivo de blocos
<giano> como não estou com urgencia vai ter um FLISOL dia 9 aqui em porto alegre vou levar um disquete pra testar noutras distros e vou levantar a questão se não conseguirmos resolver antes disso
<giano> que locura isso
<sexpistol> vc usou fd/0 ou pts/0?
<naufragoweb> fd/0.... e a resposta foi pts/0
<sexpistol> vixe
<giano> bha downgrade tamo perdendo pras janela no quesito disquet rsrsr
<naufragoweb> nem montando direto no fstab ele funciona
<giano> segue o link se tiver alguem aqui do RS interessado http://www.installfest.net/FLISOL2011/Brasil/PortoAlegre
<giano> vo posta la na lista do tchelinux o problema derrepente alguem tem a solução
<naufragoweb> bom.. antes de relatar isso como bug, seria interessante fazer isso que voce citou, giano
<giano> é já vou lá postar
<naufragoweb> ver se no installfest o problema se manifesta somente no ubuntu ou não
<sexpistol> /dev/floppy0 n existe?
<giano> só vou elaborar bem o post pra não vir as mesmas dicas que já testamos e não funcionaram
<naufragoweb> sexpistol, o dev/floppy0 não existe
<sexpistol> realmente não sei
<sexpistol> e depois do modprobe deu o mesmo resultado?
<naufragoweb> mesma coisa....
<giano_> se alguem quiser participar da lista o negócio e bem profissional vale a pena http://tchelinux.org/site/doku.php?id=start
<naufragoweb> a bica é que eu faço muita instalação do Ubuntu aqui.... principalmente em computadores mais antigos, subtituindo o M$ pelo Ubuntu
<giano_> só não posteu o problema do disquet porque vou tomar um banho e estou com preguiça mas vou fazer isto hoje
<naufragoweb> ae já viu, né? Como explicar pro cara que ainda usa disquete que não funciona no Ubuntu?
<giano_> pior vão dize este linux não funciona
<naufragoweb> ae quebra as minhas pernas!
<marcolinux> tchelinux parece com o wiki
<marcolinux>  naufragoweb da um penisdrive a ele
<marcolinux> o plugin flash travou
<marcolinux> alguem sabe como arrumar ?
<sexpistol> #apt-get purge flashplugin-nonfree ; apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<sexpistol> reinicia o browser
<marcolinux> sexpistol valeu
<sexpistol> marcolinux, deu certo?
<marcolinux> o primeiro comando nao
<marcolinux> http://www.si.lopesgazzani.com.br/TFC/monografias/mfagundes.pdfoi
<marcolinux> ops
<marcolinux> 0 pacotes atualizados, 0 pacotes novos instalados, 0 a serem removidos e 11 não atualizados.
<sexpistol> ixe
<marcolinux> estou executanto o install
<marcolinux> esse ta indo
<sexpistol> isso que vc colo era do purge?
<marcolinux> sim
<marcolinux> mas só no youtube parece que travou
<naufragoweb> giano..... tá ae?
<naufragoweb> hehehehe... pois é, marco.... mas nesse caso em especifico é para uma atualização de BIOS
<marcolinux> atualizar o BIOS
<marcolinux> to fora rs
<giano_> naufragoweb voltei fala
<naufragoweb> pois é.... ossos do oficio!
<naufragoweb> seguinte... vou esperar voce ir no installfest ver isso ae do disquete
<naufragoweb> ae depois relato no launchpad o bug... pode ser?
<giano_> pode cre
<doncabron> boa noite
<doncabron> tou com um problema
<doncabron> ontem a noite usei o comp hj quando liguei ele so vai na tela do grub e quando eu entro em generic da uns erros, alguem pode me ajudar?
<naufragoweb> que tipo de erros, doncabron?
<doncabron> irei lista
<virtu> e ae
<Um_cara_Qualquer> ae galera, alguem sabe abrir portas do modem atraves do ubuntu?
<Um_cara_Qualquer> eu preciso abri umas portas e nao consigo no windows
<Um_cara_Qualquer> alow...
<Um_cara_Qualquer> zzzzZZZZzZZZzZzzz...
<naufragoweb> qual tipo de modem, qual portas e qual a versão do Ubuntu?
<Um_cara_Qualquer> ubuntu 10.04
<Um_cara_Qualquer> intelbras gkm 1210q
<Um_cara_Qualquer> essas portas: 28800-29000 (TCP)
<Um_cara_Qualquer> 2300-2400 (TCP)
<Um_cara_Qualquer> 2300-2400 (UDP)
<Um_cara_Qualquer> 47624 (TCP)
<Um_cara_Qualquer> eu ja tentei fase isso na verdade... aqui ta o print da tentativa frustrada hahaha http://img695.imageshack.us/i/semttulo5al.png/
<Cabruca> Olá Pessoal, boa noite! Alguém pode me ajudar com o GnuCash?
<naufragoweb> carlos, sua resposta está aqui: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6--5K53bqnI
<Um_cara_Qualquer> uahauha
<naufragoweb> cabruca, qual seu problema com o GnuCash?
<Um_cara_Qualquer> naufragoweb, entao eu ja vi esse video umas 70 vezes
<naufragoweb> e qual a dificuldade, carlos?
<Um_cara_Qualquer> porque vc ta me chamando de carlos?
<Um_cara_Qualquer> eh q
<naufragoweb> seu nome aparece na lista como carlos
<sexpistol> pq  o nome q vc tá logado
<Cabruca> Oi Naufrago! Obrigado pela atenção!
<Um_cara_Qualquer> eu nao consigo joga age na internet huahuah
<Um_cara_Qualquer> sim sim tava brincando hehehe
<Um_cara_Qualquer> naufragoweb, eu tentei fase como o tutorial mas tem coisas diferentes... e apesar de ter ali marcado as portas eu nao consigo acha o ip de ninguem
<MarceloVaz> boa noite
<MarceloVaz> alguma viva alma se aventurando no endian firewall assim como eu ?
<LostDog> opa gente boa
<MarceloVaz> problemas nos relatórios do sarg..
<LostDog> sou mais um felizardo ubutunense
<sexpistol> endian nunca usei
<MarceloVaz> primeira experiencia
<MarceloVaz> estou gostando
<MarceloVaz> apesar de muitos bugs
<MarceloVaz> funciona q é uma beleza
<LostDog> então
<LostDog> o que fazen da vida
<sexpistol> lol, vc tá nun channel ubuntu perguntando sobre endian : )
<sexpistol> MarceloVaz, zuera
<MarceloVaz> nao existe chan de endian =/
<LostDog> opa
<MarceloVaz> vai que alguem aki usa
<sexpistol> qual é o erro q o sarg retorna?
<MarceloVaz> então
<MarceloVaz> os scripts da cron daily estão corretos
<MarceloVaz> ele gerou 2 semanas
<MarceloVaz> e parou de gerar sem mais nem menos
<MarceloVaz> *** detalhe
<MarceloVaz> quando uso o proxy autenticado no ad
<MarceloVaz> se eu uso transparente ou autenticação local
<MarceloVaz> funciona
<sexpistol> no cron, ele aponta para um script? o seript tem permissa de exec?
<MarceloVaz> sim
<sexpistol> script*
<MarceloVaz> ele chega a gerar as paginas
<LostDog> ajuda
<MarceloVaz> mas n consegue "printar" de quem é os acessos
<sexpistol> humm
<sexpistol> e no access.log aparece normal?
<MarceloVaz> sim
<sexpistol> /var/log/squid/access.log
<MarceloVaz> é um pouco diferente o sarg q vem com ele
<sexpistol> hum
<MarceloVaz> é mais rico em detalhes
<MarceloVaz> mas tá dando esse bug chato com a leitura dos logins
<MarceloVaz> no caso do proxy autenticado no ad
<sexpistol> humm, aí não é minha area (AD)
<MarceloVaz> outro detalhe
<MarceloVaz> é q se eu zero os logs
<MarceloVaz> restart no proxy
<MarceloVaz> ele vai logar certo por um tempo
<MarceloVaz> sem mais nem menos ele para
<sexpistol> hum
<MarceloVaz> n achei nada nos logs relacionado
<MarceloVaz> abri um ticket, acho q só me resta aguardar
<MarceloVaz> ^^
<sexpistol> n tem haver com syslog isso?ele n tá cortando os log quebrando a estrutura?
<sexpistol> estranho
<MarceloVaz> nops
<MarceloVaz> é no sarg deles mesmo
<MarceloVaz> coloquei um sarg em outro dir
<MarceloVaz> criei um vhost e mandei gerar apontando no outro conf
<MarceloVaz> veio certo
<sexpistol> posta teu sarg conf aí,  mas de cbça n sei mta coisa
<MarceloVaz> to sem acesso lá agora
<sexpistol> hum
<MarceloVaz> manutenção do cabeamento, deve ta tudo desconectado
<MarceloVaz> xD
<rootpt> alguem me explica porque sempre que crio um fixeiro de texto ou um atalho aparece sempre o nome do fixeiro tipo o tweak "ubuntu-tweak.desktop.u1conflict"
<rootpt> quando tentei criar o atalho para o desktop apareceu assim
<rootpt> ubuntu-tweak.desktop.u1conflict
<rootpt> esse nome
<rootpt> eh por causa do Ubuntu One?
<sexpistol> MarceloVaz, no sarg.conf:
<sexpistol> MarceloVaz, records_without_userid ignore
<sexpistol> MarceloVaz, long_url no
<MarceloVaz> acho q esta igone esse campo
<sexpistol> tenta isso
<MarceloVaz> quase certeza
<MarceloVaz> mas tipo.. o problema é q
<wagner_> ola...estou com problemas para montar minha partição (fstab) algem pode me ajudar??
<MarceloVaz> ele gera, mas n "diz" quem foi
<MarceloVaz> no caso somente pros acessos NTLM
<sexpistol> hum
<MarceloVaz> local ou transparente, tudo normal
<LostDog> boa noite
<LostDog> vcs sabem o off topic portughues do ubuntu
<wagner_> olá...alguem pode me ajudar
<LostDog> "/join oque será
<MarceloVaz> sexpistol ja usou o lightsquid ?
<sexpistol> MarceloVaz, não
<sexpistol> MarceloVaz, apenas squid
<LostDog> to dificil Wagner
<LostDog> os cara tão sozinho aqui
#ubuntu-br 2011-03-17
<MarceloVaz> sexpistol é um log analizer
<MarceloVaz> tipo o sarg
<sexpistol> hum
<MarceloVaz> vo testar ele no endian
<sexpistol> MarceloVaz, pergunto: Pq n mete um Debian?
<MarceloVaz> sexpistol: ti do ambiente muito fraca
<MarceloVaz> paginazinha web... tudo facil
<sexpistol> mas que ti vc precisa?
<sexpistol> hummm
<MarceloVaz> TI = equipe da empresa
<sexpistol> vc já ouviu fla no webmin?
<MarceloVaz> muito bug
<sexpistol> montei um debian com webmin qqr um sabe configura
<wagner_> alguem pode me ajudar ai galera
<LostDog> como vcs acham um lugar pra descontrair
<LostDog> uma lista do ubuntu de games por exemploi
<giano> vai no ubuntu games
<giano> http://www.ubuntugames.org/
<LostDog> '/join #ubuntu-games-pt
<LostDog> tipo assim
<giano> não la no site
<LostDog> ñao irm~ao no irc
<giano> bha não sei se tem
<giano> alguem ai sabe?
<sexpistol> MarceloVaz, mas que tipo de interface vc precisa... pra que softs, apenas squid e sarg?
<LostDog> vai aqui mesmo
<LostDog> alguem sabe porque no linux roda qualquer jogo
<LostDog> eu sou iniciante
<LostDog> e achei maravilhoso isso
<MarceloVaz> sexpistol squid, iptables, sarg, qos, load balance, ha
<giano> se vc manjar bem de wine roda qualquer jogo com placa de video compativel é claro
<MarceloVaz> o endian atende tranquilo, e fica simples para eles gerenciarem
<MarceloVaz> unico problema restante é esse
<MarceloVaz> o resto tá redondo
<sexpistol> hum
<naufragoweb> endian não usei ainda... já usei brazilfw, smartrouter e ubuntu server
<wagner> preciso de ajuda
<MarceloVaz> fala wagner
<wagner> obrigado
<MarceloVaz> naufragoweb faz 1 mes q to usando, e to gostando
<wagner> eh o seguinte
<MarceloVaz> ja usei bfw e smoothwall
<wagner> editei o fstab para montar minha partição vfat automatico....
<wagner> porem nao consigo criar um diretorio com um usuario comum
<wagner> eu usei a opçao rw no fstab
<wagner> o q pode ser??
<MarceloVaz> como esta a linha ?
<naufragoweb> giane, falando em wine.... voce conhece algum tutorial bom pra instalar ele no ubuntu?
<MarceloVaz> wagner ?
 * rootpt is away: Estou ocupado
<wagner> desculpe a demora
<wagner> a linha : UUIUUID=47CE-DE3E  /media/disk       vfat    user,rw,auto    0   2
<wagner> UUID=47CE-DE3E  /media/disk       vfat    user,rw,auto    0   2
<MarceloVaz> acho q o user, vc deve especicar um wagner
<MarceloVaz> especificar**
<peregrinator_six> giano :D
<Rubem> BOA NOITE
<peregrinator_six> Boa noite.
<wagner> certo... mas se no caso eu quiser dar permissão para qualquer usuario??? seria users
<MarceloVaz> adiciona umask=0 wagner
<giano>  <peregrinator_six> diga hermano
<wagner> desculpe minha ignorancia, mas adiciono isso onde? opçoes ( users,rw,umask=0)
<giano> naufragoweb não sei não de tutorial pra wine mas tem varios na net vo da uma olhada
<MarceloVaz> ... vfat user,rw,auto,umask=0 0 2
<peregrinator_six> giano já disse já, tá lá! :)
<giano> eu vi
<wagner> ok ..vou tentar..obrigado
<giano> <peregrinator_six> eu não simpatizo muito com pacotes rpm
<MarceloVaz> eu monto usando um comando mais simples wagner
<MarceloVaz> /dev/sda2 /media/hdide vfat defaults,umask=0 0 0
<MarceloVaz> qualquer coisa experimenta esse
<wagner> ok obrigado
<virtu> vortei... 4 x 1
<virtu> blz
<Administrador_> coo eu posso tirar programas da instalação do ubuntu
<Administrador_> e fazer um ubuntu sem nenhum programa
<Administrador_> tipo como se fosse cru
<Rubem> mn
<MarceloVaz> alguem conhece o httrack ?
<xGrind> MarceloVaz; pra q serve?
<MarceloVaz> "copiador" de sites
<MarceloVaz> http://www.httrack.com/
<sexpistol> MarceloVaz, n rola com wget?
<MarceloVaz> tá rolando um pente fino em um dos meus servidores
<sexpistol> oO
<sexpistol> tao tentanto de ownar?
<MarceloVaz> alguem tá gerando um put* trafego
<sexpistol> que tipo de tráfego?
<MarceloVaz> nao é kiddie.. é uma empresa q esta testando o server
<sexpistol> http?
<MarceloVaz> sim
<sexpistol> humm
<sexpistol> entao tá tranks
<MarceloVaz> gerou mais de 8gb das 4 da tarde até agora
<sexpistol> oO
<sexpistol> empresa vs o endian?
<MarceloVaz> nops, é um servidor web
<sexpistol> hum
<MarceloVaz> tasquei um drop neles
<MarceloVaz> testar é uma coisa
<MarceloVaz> sugar minha banda é outra
<MarceloVaz> =P
<sexpistol> lol, mas aí perde a finalidade
<sexpistol> deixa os serv do jeito que iam ficar em producao
<MarceloVaz> estava assim
<MarceloVaz> eu n sabia q seria hoje
<sexpistol> hum
<MarceloVaz> desconfiei do traego e foi pro ban
<MarceloVaz> a consultoria deles iniciou mes passado
<gbs> http://tecnoblog.net/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/chrome-novo.png
<peregrinator_six> não é mais novo desde ontem... :P
<Punkx> noite povo!
<Punkx> dtcrshr, ainda vivo?
<virtu> aluem ja comprou na loja B&H?
<hggdh> B&H, New York? Sim. Mas moro na Terra de Marlboro
<hggdh> boa loja (so comprei via internet), nunca tive problems. Ja vendi equipamento usado para eles (e para a Keh)
<virtu> queria saber quem comprou la e mandou entregar no BR
<berr0> pessoal, alguem pode me ajudar com vpn?
<berr0> openvpn
<hggdh> virtu, nao. Nao moro no Brazil
<virtu> sim eu vi
<giano> eae galera
<berr0> pessoal, preciso configurar o open vpn para conectar dois computadores remotos
<berr0> o servidor onde fara a conexao vpn esta externo, alguem pode me ajudar?
<ALIVE401> berr0 -> http://www.ger-redes.com.br/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=154:instalando-e-configurando-uma-vpn-com-openvpn&catid=37:material-de-estudo&Itemid=85
<MarceloVaz> coeh virtu :D
<virtu> e ai loco
<virtu> tudo bom?
<MarceloVaz> frmz e porai?
<berr0> ALIVE401: obrigado pela ajuda, mas no meu caso o servidor que vai fechar a vpn esta fora da matriz e fora da filial ou seja, um servidor no idc vai fazer as matriz e filia se conectarem e o servidor que será utilizado para prover vpn será linux as outras pontas sao win
<MarceloVaz> configure o open no server do idc
<virtu> na paz
<virtu> sexta volto pra poa
<MarceloVaz> e configure nos wins
<virtu> hoje me ligaram para comprar o teclado
<MarceloVaz> =D
<virtu> ofereceram 750 em 3x no cheque =/
<MarceloVaz> n é brick virtu?
<MarceloVaz> berr0 http://www.hardware.com.br/tutoriais/openvpn/pagina7.html
<MarceloVaz> pro win
<virtu> mas no cheque cara?
<MarceloVaz> hoje em dia n vejo muita vantagem no openVPN
<virtu> e o medo de toma calote
<MarceloVaz> com o preço dos routers para vpn da linksys, n compensa mais ter um cpu ligado comendo luz
<MarceloVaz> e com possibilidade de queima de fonte, hd, memoria etc
<MarceloVaz> virtu tem essa :D
<MarceloVaz> cheque borracha as veiz rola
<virtu> sim
<MarceloVaz> berr0 dá uma lida sobre o RV042
<MarceloVaz> barato, baixo consumo
<MarceloVaz> manutenção = 0
<peregrinator_six> 0o
<virtu> pois é
<mch_emerson> caros amigos alguem pode me dizdr como acesar internet usando cel nokia como modem????
<sexpistol> nunca usei, mas acho que é via bluetooth
<MarceloVaz> ou usb
<sexpistol> sistema>preferencias>bluetooth
<MarceloVaz> depende do modelo
<MarceloVaz> e atenção pra ter certeza q esta usando o 3g
<MarceloVaz> maioria dos celulares por padrão usa edge quando usado como modem
<MarceloVaz> 1mb, dependendo da operadora, 7 R$ ou mais
<MarceloVaz> evita surpresas no fim do mes
<MarceloVaz> :D
<sexpistol> boa MarceloVaz n sabia disso
<mch_emerson> usb
<mch_emerson> como assim?
<MarceloVaz> contata tua operadora e pede explicação
<MarceloVaz> se nao assinar nenhum pacote de dados no plano
<MarceloVaz> providencia um
<mch_emerson> asssino pacote ,ó que quando tento conectar no ubuntu
<mch_emerson> num consigo que reconheça apenas qpelo lixus
<MarceloVaz> qual seu aparelho ?
<mch_emerson> 5230
<MarceloVaz> igual ao meu
<MarceloVaz> kra, no debian só espetei e foi reconhecido
<MarceloVaz> next next finish no network manager depois
<MarceloVaz> ** pela usb
<Illuminati> MarceloVaz; o que ta pegando? Entrei agora...é modem 3G ?
<MarceloVaz> foda q ele nao carrega pela usb
<MarceloVaz> tem q deixar o carregador junto =/
<MarceloVaz> Illuminati celular como modem
<MarceloVaz> mch_emerson = http://nokia5230blog.blogspot.com/2010/09/how-toconnect-to-internet-in-ubuntu.html
<MarceloVaz> usando blueztooti
<Illuminati> Qual fabricante
<Illuminati> ?
<MarceloVaz> nokia 5230
<Illuminati> iiii cara sei que ta tendo uns problemas com samsung omnia...
<Illuminati> deixa eu da uma olhada aqui
<eder> boa noite
<eder> alguem sabe um otimo programa para baixar musicas e videos similiar ao emule ?
<eder> alguem pode me ajudar ?
<ksunstorm> alguem sabe como corrige isso "xinit: no such file or directory (errno 2" ?
<Andre_Gondim> edenc, já tentou o amule?
<xGrind> Andre_Gondim; voce grava seus videos em qual velocidade?
<Andre_Gondim> xGrind, não lembro se tem velocidade, só qualidade, eu ponho 100%
<xGrind> Andre_Gondim; é q esses dias eu tava gravando e ficou muito rapido. no outro pc antigo ficava muito lento, qualidade de som e imagem horriveis
<xGrind> agora comprei outro, mas fica muito rapido, e vi q da pra alterar um negocio la
<xGrind> quantidades de frames eu acho, nao me lembro
<Andre_Gondim> xGrind, onde? eu nem mexi, nisso
<xGrind> vo baixar aki de novo
<xGrind> Andre_Gondim; qual o nome msm? ;x
<Andre_Gondim> gtk-recordmydesktop
<xGrind> ja to com ele instalado ;D
<xGrind> quadros por segundo
<xGrind> Andre_Gondim; qts ta ai no seu?
<Andre_Gondim> 15
<virtu> coloca 30 que fica show para ideos
<virtu> se possivel claro
<xGrind> 30? o.O
<xGrind> 15 o negocio ja ta voando
<virtu> blz entao
<virtu> eu ainda to aqui pesquisando sobre mac minis
<virtu> se tivesse grana
<xGrind> virtu; mac ?
<virtu> sim
<Andre_Gondim> bem em geral 24 é qualidade de "TV"
<xGrind> Andre_Gondim; vou fazer um video de uns 20segundos só pra testar e mandar pro youtube pra ver como fica
<xGrind> pq coloco pra ler no parole e fica rapidao. estranho
<virtu> video com movimento humano em 15fps fica ruim
<virtu> ja num record de desktop... nao sei
<xGrind> entao deve ser isso, sei la. to só mexendo nas opções do sistema msm, tipo apresentação dele
<Illuminati> Pessoal, alguém saber como colocar o wvdial para iniciar no boot ?
<Andre_Gondim> Illuminati, o wvdial é algo gráfico, não?
<Illuminati> sim
<Illuminati> no caso fiz um script pelo terminal pra iniciar os problematicos modem zte
<Andre_Gondim> Illuminati, então dá permissão de execução ao script e bota em /etc/rc.local antes de exit
<Illuminati> no arquivo conf do wvdial
<Illuminati> ?
<Illuminati> Na verdade é um processo dificil...
<Andre_Gondim> Illuminati, como você faz para conectar?
<Illuminati> posso usar o network-manager ou Gnome PPP ou o comando $ sudo wvdial &
<berr0> estou precisando de ajuda com pptpd, como configurar para o windows se conectar na VPN sem o openvpn-client
<Illuminati> é justamente o comando $ sudo wvdial &  que tem o arquivo conf com o script que quero fazer iniciar
<Illuminati> entendes?
<Andre_Gondim> Illuminati, bote no arquivo /etc/rc.local wvdial &
<Nilodanx521> alguem sabe dizer como eu descubro qual a minha placa mãe e suas informações?
<xGrind> flws
<Nilodanx521> alguem?
<Giverny> Nilodanx521,
<Giverny> você já leu o guia foca
<Giverny> linux?
<Nilodanx521> lá tem?
<Giverny> sim senhor
<Nilodanx521> vlw
<Nilodanx521> alguem ae me recomenda um amd ou um intel pra linux?
<Illuminati_> intel sem duvida
<Giverny> intel sem dúvida 2
<Andre_Gondim> Nilodanx521, lshw
<Illuminati_> giano pvt
<gbs> You have 1 Windows computer and 1 Linux machine linked to Dropbox.
<gbs> wtf
<gbs> pq windows é computer e linux é machine? ù.ú
<Giverny> ...
<gbs> Nilodanx521,  vc quer o que, placa de video? AMD!
<Giverny> nunca
<gbs> Processador, vai do seu custo, os 2 rodam o linux igual
<Giverny> placa de vídeo Nvidia
<Nilodanx521> mais um broth-er
<gbs> cpu[8 x Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU       Q 740  @ 1.73GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 933MHz w/ 6144 KB L2 Cache]
<Nilodanx521> meu
<Giverny> é a que dá menos problema
<gbs> balela :)
<Nilodanx521> d-isse que fez- uum teste d-e gerar senh-a  e o amd gerou o d-obro
<gbs> eu uso nvidia mas queria era ter uma amd
<gbs> nao lembro como dá display info no x-sys
<Giverny> eu tenho os 2
<Giverny> e prefiro intel
<Giverny> e nvidia
<Nilodanx521> aki no not é intel
<Nilodanx521> tudo intel
<gbs> sad
<giano> eu usei uma amd hd 5550 sem problemas
<gbs> giano, vga amd são as melhores
<Illuminati_> Pessoal, duas coisas nos temos que rever, a intel atualmente trabalha com alta perfomance tanto no desempenho como no resfriamento dos processadores. A AMD trabalha com desempenho e ainda deixa a desejar no resfriamento.
<giano> eu tanbem acho
<Giverny> Illuminati_,  falou tudo ae
<Giverny> esquenta pra caralho
<Giverny> amd
<gbs> auehaueh
<gbs> bom
<gbs> paguei caro no meu conjunto nvidia/intel
<gbs> e recomendo amd/amd
<gbs> : )
<giano> isso é verdade mas no gabinet enche de cooler e pronto
<Illuminati_> Se ele for usar um notebook ou um netbook use intel porque a tecnologia de resfriamento é melhor. Se for um pc pode usar AMD desde que tenha uma boa circulação de ar e um bom cooler.
<gbs> intel/intel = desastre
<gbs> as novas vga intel, poulsbo da vida, nem driver pra linux tem
<gbs> desastre total
<Giverny> cara uso amd desde o amd k6
<gbs> as novas vgas da nvidia, com optimus, também não tem driver pra linux
<gbs> A AMD pelo contrário, faz catalyst novo cada mês, para linux.
<Giverny> e prefiro intel
<Giverny> eheh
<Illuminati_> Mas como o linux em si não torra tanto os processadores e dependendo do que vai ser usado no micro...dai pode-se decidir entre qual processador usar.
<gbs> Giverny, vc ta falando de processador. Processador nao faz diferença, os 2 rodam igual :) To falando de video
<Giverny> não roda igual
<giano> meu net é todo intel to com uma mesa com dois coolers eta  a 56 graus ja to atucanado se tiro da mesa vai a 63
<Giverny> intel é melhor
<Giverny> uso java nos 2
<Illuminati_> Nilodanx521, voce vai usar o micro para qual finalidade?
<Giverny> e no intel deixo consumindo
<gbs> video[nVidia Corporation GT215 [GeForce GT 335M] @ Intel Corporation Core Processor DMI]
<Giverny> e guenta mais do que no amd
<Nilodanx521> meu not não tenho outro jeito d-e mud-ar
<Nilodanx521> porem quueria montar um d-esk
<giano> meu net é todo intel to com uma mesa com dois coolers eta  a 56 graus ja to atucanado se tiro da mesa vai a 63
<gbs> giano,  meu note e todo intel tbm, 65c meu AMD nunca passava de 50
<Illuminati_> Nilodanx521; voce vai usar o seu computador para qual finalidade? Edição de imagem/Video ? Jogos ? Net ?
<gbs> e eu to usando um cooler nele
<giano> viu
<gbs> esse papo de que intel nao esquenta é lenda ; )
<Nilodanx521> nesse momento meu not ta send-o usand-o em 56º
<Nilodanx521> a principio pronto para tudo
<gbs> Nilodanx521, porque você est-a faz-en-do i-ss-o em a-l-g-u-m-a-s pala-vras?
<giano> o meu a 57 com 3 coolers
<Nilodanx521> meu teclad-o ta atacad-o
<Nilodanx521> d-ispara isso soz-inh-o
<Nilodanx521> será que ta sujo?
<Giverny> muda o layout
<gbs> auehauehu
<Giverny> pra abnt2
<gbs> é o d
<Nilodanx521> ja esta
<gbs> quando vc aperta o d ta saindo o -
<Giverny> então é o teclado mesmo
<Giverny> :T
<gbs> d z h
<Nilodanx521> é pow
<gbs> TENSO
<gbs> auehauheauehu
<Nilodanx521> aki ta legal no seven d-ispara muito mais
<Nilodanx521> uahs-uah-suha-hs-
<Nilodanx521> ha-ha-ha-h-aaha-
<Nilodanx521> kkkk
<Nilodanx521> :-D
<Giverny> veio teclado tá 15 reais em qualquer vendedor de rua ae
<Giverny> ehehe
<gbs> é notebook
<Illuminati_> Ja volto.
<Nilodanx521> mais eu to no teclad-o d-o not
<Nilodanx521> ñ no d-esk
<giano> ja meu desk core i3 não passa de 22 graus
<Giverny> ué
<Giverny> pluga um usb
<Giverny> de 15 conto nele
<Nilodanx521> kkkk
<Nilodanx521> e quand-o eu tiver no busão
<Nilodanx521> kkkk
<Nilodanx521> ?
<Giverny> melhor que fi-car d-i-gi-tando a--s-im
<gbs> vc usa note no busão?
<Nilodanx521> vou usar a tranqueira tod-p
<giano> tenho tres sobrando aqui vendo por 10
<gbs> faz um script
<gbs> pra autoremover o -
<gbs> =O
<Nilodanx521> como???
<Nilodanx521> aush-aush-uah-
<Nilodanx521> se é piad-a eu cai!
<Nilodanx521> kkkk
<gbs> cara
<gbs> tive uma idéia
<gbs> usar o setkey
<gbs> pra remapear o -
<gbs> pra nada
<gbs> !
<gbs> \o/ i'm genious
<Nilodanx521> e quand-o eu quiser usar?
<gbs> dai vc chora
<Giverny> lol
<Nilodanx521> como faço isso?
<gbs> hmm
<Giverny> veio compra um teclado dobrável
<gbs> tem que procurar primeiro o código do "-"
<Nilodanx521> kkkkkkk
<Giverny> vai ser mais em conta
<Giverny> eheeh
<gbs> achei aqui
<Nilodanx521> mals eu gosto desses problemas kkk
<Nilodanx521> ad-oro d-esafios kkk
<Nilodanx521> no arch- é sho-w quand-o tem
<Nilodanx521> perco o d-ia
<Nilodanx521> kkk
<gbs> rodando o xev
<gbs> vc consegue o keycode
<gbs> keycode 20 (keysym 0x2d, minus),
<Giverny> arch é massa d+
<Giverny> 2.6.37-ARCH
<Nilodanx521> sim sim
<gbs> agora tinha que remapear a tecla :D
<Nilodanx521> o meu tbm
<gbs> n lembro como fa
<gbs> faz, mas sei que eh usando o setke
<Giverny> http://www.gdhpress.com.br/blog/remapeando-teclas/
<gbs> tks
<Giverny> aprenda com o $mestre->morimoto(); ehauh
<Giverny> ele usa o x mesmo
<Giverny> xmodmap
<gbs> Nilodanx521, digita ae no console
<gbs> xmodmap -e "keycode 20 = "
<gbs> :D
<gbs> uaheuaehu
<gbs> =)
<gbs> problem solved
<gbs> troll face
<gbs> ;D
<Nilodanx521> hahahahahaha
<Nilodanx521> vlw
<Nilodanx521> agora isso é pra sempre?
<gbs> acho que quando reiniciar
<gbs> vc perde a configuracao
<gbs> mas anota ae
<Nilodanx521> que ótimo
<gbs> pra ter o botão: xmodmap -e "keycode 20 = minus"
<Giverny> guarda no bashrc
<Nilodanx521> esse comando voutar aquela conf?
<gbs> sim
<gbs> volta a s-a-ir os traços =P
<gbs> pra quando voce quiser por acaso
<gbs> =)
<Nilodanx521> kk
<gbs> Linux goldenleaf 2.6.35-27-generic #48-Ubuntu SMP Tue Feb 22 20:25:29 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<gbs> Ubuntu rulez! :=)
<gbs> mto lindo carregar world of warcraft em 1080p tudo no máximo, no linuqs :D wine evoluiu bem
<Giverny> quem tá mandando bem mesmo é o google
<Giverny> caralho
<Giverny> código deles é muito bom
<Giverny> pra tudo
<Giverny> única cagada do google foi o .net no orkut e o opendev do orkut
<Giverny> dois lixos
<Illuminati> srsrsrsrs
<Nilodanx521> lol
<Giverny> http://g1.globo.com/tecnologia/noticia/2011/03/webkit-e-perdedor-e-vencedor-em-competicao-de-seguranca.html
<Giverny> google já botou 21 mil dólares pra quem detonar o chrome
<Giverny> e um notebook com ChromeOS
<Nilodanx521> kkkkk
<Nilodanx521> eles querem o q com isso mesmo???
<Giverny> segurança e estabilidade
<Giverny> confiança do usuário
<giano> isso sempre tem como fazer como foi feito tem como ser disfeito sempre vai aparecer alguem encarnado que vai conseguir
<Giverny> no produto deles
<giano> não existe sistema 100% seguro
<Giverny> cara que tem bug tem
<Giverny> todo sistema tem bug
<Giverny> mas o deles eles pagam pra tu procurar
<Giverny> vai lá que tu leva U$$20
<Giverny> vai lá que tu leva U$$20.000,00
<Giverny> e um notebook
<Giverny> :T
<giano> tem loco que não precisa de dinheiro pra fazer isso é só pelo prazer
<Giverny> man só quem pode
<Giverny> faz um desafio assim
<Giverny> no mundo todo
<Giverny> ehehe
<Giverny> é confiar muito no taco que você tem
<Giverny> :)
<giano> sim
<Giverny> o código tá tão bom que eles já tão desafiando
<Giverny> :T
<giano> mas senpre vai te um fuçador que vai consegui isso que é legal
<Giverny> sem dúvidas
<Giverny> :D
<Giverny> ehehe
<Giverny> cara nem a m$ não anda fazendo esse tipo de desafio
<Giverny> e o google faz
<Giverny> assim na cara dura
<Giverny> =o
<giano> mas a m$ nem tem como o cdigo e todo remendado e cheio de ganbiarra rsrsrsrs
<gbs> quem eu achei bonito
<gbs> foi a sony
<gbs> que tinha o s.o do ps3 como o todo poderoso da segurança
<gbs> tomou uma que levou até o psp junto
<giano> rsrsrs
<giano> sera que o chrome os vai vinga no desktop
<Ricardo__> eu prefiro opera
<Ricardo__> questao de costume
<Giverny> cara acho que eles tão querendo ganhar
<Ricardo__> ou o iceweasel mesmo
<Giverny> primeiro o mercado de celular
<Giverny> com o android
<Giverny> depois que tiver tudo na mão do google
<Giverny> ae eles vão de desktop
<giano> eu uso o chromium
<Giverny> android já é o sistema pra celular mais usado do planeta
<Giverny> só tem ele e o IOS da apple
<Giverny> o resto é lixo
<giano> sim
<Giverny> e o android é linux
<Giverny> ;o
<giano> ainda bem
<Nilodanx521> alguem ae ja ta no kernel 2.6.38 na maquina???
<Giverny> eu uso o 37
<Nilodanx521> ele vem com o tal path milagroso
<Nilodanx521> rs
<Nilodanx521> to esperando ele baixar aki
<Illuminati> path milagroso ? conta ae
<Giverny> 2.6.37-ARCH
<Nilodanx521> 12min o apt instala
<Nilodanx521> o tal de 200 linhas de condigo
<Nilodanx521> que deixa o linux vuando
<Nilodanx521> kkk
<Nilodanx521> vou ver se é bom mesmo
<Giverny> o que eu mais quero é o wayland
<Giverny> no lugar do x
<Giverny> :D
<Nilodanx521> tbm
<Nilodanx521> vem no 11.04 né
<Nilodanx521> ou ñ?
<Illuminati> sim
<Nilodanx521> blz
<Illuminati> 11.04.02 sim
<Nilodanx521> hum
<Illuminati> ops
<Illuminati> errei
<Illuminati> 10.04.02
<Nilodanx521> ??
<Nilodanx521> entaum ja posso usar?
<Nilodanx521> 10.10
<Nilodanx521> uashuash
<Giverny> é um cara da redhat
<Giverny> o dono do projeto
<Nilodanx521> hum
<Giverny> ele falou que cada quadro no wayland é perfeito
<Illuminati> To indo nessa pessoal, abracos a todo e um bom dia. Mais tarde estou de volta.
<Giverny> dai nunca mais o linux vai ver quadro, redesenhamento ou flicker
<Giverny> Illuminati, flw
<Illuminati> fui
<giano> o que é esse wayland
<Giverny> O atrativo do Wayland é que "cada quadro é perfeito", o que significa que aplicativos poderão controlar a renderização o suficiente para que nós nunca mais vejamos tearing, lag, redesenhamento ou flicker."
<Nilodanx521> hum isso é muito bom e hum salto muito grande no linux! o win ja tem isso?
<Nilodanx521> ou algo furtado que se acemelhe?
<Nilodanx521> kkk
<Giverny> Wayland é um servidor gráfico leve que implementa apenas uma pequena fração das características do X que usamos quando rodamos uma seção com composite. Toda a renderização é feita diretamente pelo cliente. Muitas alternativas ao X falharam. Algumas falharam porque ainda tentavam fazer um servidor X (ao passo que o problema é o X), outras falharam por causa da falta de suporte a hardware e talvez outras por causa que talvez ainda usass
<Giverny> em um API complicada.
<Nilodanx521> hum
<Nilodanx521> ele tem algo haver com o e17?
<Giverny> não
<Giverny> X < wayland
<Giverny> só que o wayland a licença dele é MIT
<Giverny> não é GPL
<giano> viu dei uma lida la parece muito bom o wayland
<Giverny> mas mesmo assim é melhor que o x então a GPL não importa ehehe
<giano> http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Licen%C3%A7a_MIT
<Nilodanx521> ja vouto vou ver se o kernel preste mesmo kkkkk
<giano> pelo que diz e quase a mesma coisa
<giano> Giverny a licença mit
<Giverny> s
<Giverny> giano, é identica a licença do bsd mas o povo preferia a gpl mesmo
<Giverny> :S
<giano> hum
<giano> fui boa noite atodos  a te amanha
<rogerio> bom dia
<rogerio> alguem sabe como liberar uma porta no virtua para hospedar uma aplicacao web?
<ffr76> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<ffr76> Qual e a permição padrão do su?
<ffr76> help não consigo mais entar como root
<ffr76> valeu!!!galera ja consegui
<ffr76> :>)
<ffr76> UFA!!
<ffr76> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<MarconM> como eu faço para linkar um arquivom, por exemplo de log ... e fica muito longe e tem muita pasta para chegar ... nele ... eu gostaria de abrir ele com um command soh ... tipoo digitando gimp
<LostDog> bom dia a todos
<LostDog> aqui em curitiba faz um belo dia
<ffr76> MarconM,faz um link com o comando ln
<MarconM> ffr76, entao eu fiz ja ... mas tipo assim eu quero abrir um arquivo de log.txt pode ser com editor simples , msm mas agora eu pensei melhor
<MarconM> posso usar o comando " tail -3 " para mostra as ultimas 3 linhas do arquivo ja que é log ... eu nao preciso ver tudo ffr76
<ffr76> MarconM,blz mano :>)
 * rootpt is back
<ffr76> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<MarconM> ffr76, nao deu certo eu fiz o link mas nao abre
<MarconM> eu criei um arquivo log.txt na pasta home, depois entrei na pasta /usr/bin e dei o comando la, " ln -s /home/myfolder/log.txt logg
<ffr76> MarconM,deu permições???
<MarconM> ffr76, sim sim ... chomod 777 logg
<MarconM> mas seguinte eu queria abrir ele com comando soh
<MarconM> em qualquer parte do sistema ... tipo eu digitar logg .. ele abrir o arquivo ja
<ffr76> MarconM,coloca ele no /etc/bin
<ffr76> MarconM,vc pode abri lo de qualquer lugar?:>)
<rafaelstanley_> pq o firefox do linux é mto mais lento que o firefox do windows? o.O
<rootpt> Ha maneiras de o tornar mais rápido.
<ffr76> rafaelstanley_,não procede pq depende de muitas variaveis???tipo q maquina? q versoes de so?...
<rafaelstanley_> então
<rafaelstanley_> estou testando algumas coisas, mas meu firefox é mais lento no linux
<rafaelstanley_> sem contar que é um pouco diferente o motor de renderização
<rafaelstanley_> algumas coisas funcionão de forma diferente
<rafaelstanley_> do firefox do linux e do windows
<rafaelstanley_> nao faz sentido isso =\
<ffr76> rootpt,desativando os flashs...??
<AlexandreMBM> Olá a todos! Estou procurando uma maneira padrão de catalogar CD's e DVD's. Ou melhor, indexar o conteúdo num banco de dados pesquisável; nomes de arquivos e pastas. Para que eu possa facilmente localizar, a posteriori, o disco que contém determinado arquivo.
<AlexandreMBM> Estou vendo que existe o Gnome Catalog e o gamCat..
<AlexandreMBM> Alguém teria sugestões?
<cr4ck> seguinte
<cr4ck> preciso criar
<cr4ck> uma ponte
<cr4ck> de rede
<cr4ck> tipo
<cr4ck> tudo com ubuntu
<cr4ck> tenho um pc que recebe a net
<cr4ck> com 2 placas de video
<cr4ck> ops
<cr4ck> placa de rede*
<cr4ck> ai recebo a net em uma placa
<cr4ck> e a outra eu mando o cabeamento pros roteadores
<cr4ck> como eu faço
<cr4ck> pra compartilhar a net?
<AlexandreMBM> cr4ck, será que o que você quer não é um roteador invés duas ponte?
<cr4ck> tipo
<cr4ck> 'e que a rede aqui 'e bizarra
<cr4ck> a internet vem de outro lugar
<AlexandreMBM> CDDB parece-me algo dirigido a CD's de áudio.
<cr4ck> atraves de um simples cabo s'o
<AlexandreMBM> cr4ck, isso me parece normal. rsrs
<cr4ck> normal
<cr4ck> se fosse
<cr4ck> em casa
<cr4ck> kkkkkkk
<cr4ck> nao em uma escola
<AlexandreMBM> cr4ck, um cabo de rede ethernet?
<cr4ck> tipo
<cr4ck> aqui tem
<cr4ck> um modem adsl
<cr4ck> que vai pra um HUB Switch
<cr4ck> ai desse hub
<cr4ck> sai para outro hub
<cr4ck> que ai..
<cr4ck> vem pra k'a onde eu estou
<cr4ck> ai quando vem pra k'a
<cr4ck> eu preciso compartilhar com as maquinas aqui do meu setor
<cr4ck> entende..
<AlexandreMBM> Pra fazer esse compartilhamento você imagina que deve fazer como?
<cr4ck> aqui no meu setor ?
<cr4ck> fazer a ponte da placa de rede que recebe a internet
<cr4ck> com a placa de rede que vai para o roteador aqui do meu setor
<cr4ck> n~ao [e isto ?
<cr4ck> porque nao existe a possibilidade do cabo que vem com a internet
<cr4ck> ir direto no roteador
<cr4ck> porque fica em outra sala
<AlexandreMBM> No seu setor tem um roteador? E por que não liga o cabo diretamente nele e dele tira o cabo para sua máquina?
<AlexandreMBM> OK. Você já me respondeu.
<cr4ck> hehe
<AlexandreMBM> Imagino que você não tem de lidar em termos de ponte. Você terá de buscar como configurar sua máquina como um roteador. Isso é simples. Eu apenas não tenho de có. A ajuda que posso lhe dar é essa: procure como configurar uma máquina GNU/Linux como roteador.
<cr4ck> sorte que aposentamos os pcs velhos
<cr4ck> porque era tudo thin client
<cr4ck> mas ele fara o roteamento atraves da maquina
<cr4ck> e o roteador l'a
<cr4ck> 'e daqueles big master
<cr4ck> que fica em caixa de ferro
<cr4ck> la em cima da parada
<cr4ck> eu consegui
<cr4ck> pingar ja as maquinas aqui
<cr4ck> mas a internet
<cr4ck> nao ta compartilhando
<cr4ck> utilizei
<cr4ck> isto aqui oh
<cr4ck> http://ubuntuforum-pt.org/index.php?topic=37960.0
<cr4ck> mas eu acredito que tem algo errado ae
<cr4ck> e eu nao sei o que 'e
<MarconM> ffr76, desculpa cara tive que sair
<MarconM> ffr76, /etc/bin .... mas eu faço isso como command ln-s neh ???
<MarconM> entao como é um arquivo de txt .. se eu digitar loggy que foi o command q eu atribui como link ele monstra as linhas mas da erro
<MarconM> ffr76, e se eu quiser que ele abre com automatico tipo ... tail -3 loggy
<MarconM> mas digitando soh loggy
<ffr76> MarconM,não copia ele pra la "cp /etc/bin
<MarconM> mas se é um log do sistema
<MarconM> nao tem como copiar
<MarconM> ele é gerado automaticamente
<ffr76> MarconM,q tal fazer um script q execute este comand e colocalo no /usr/bin
<MarconM> kkkkk
<MarconM> ffr76, bouaaaaaaaaaaaa  mas eu nao sei
<MarconM> =)
<ffr76> MarconM,entar no terminal como root
<ffr76> MarconM,digita vim /etc/bin
<MarconM> ffr76, sim
<MarconM> blz
<ffr76> MarconM,tecla insert digita #!/bin/bash abixo seu comando
<ffr76> MarconM,tecla insert digita #!/bin/bash abaixo seu comando
<MarconM> ffr76, mas que commando seriao esse
<MarconM> o de abrir o txt tipo.... nano loggy.txt
<MarconM> ou ln -s/home/myfolder/loggy.txt loggy
<ffr76> MarconM,vc quer apenas ler ?
<MarconM> pode ser
<ffr76> MarconM,less
<MarconM> ffr76, #!bin/bash less loggy.txt
<ffr76> MarconM,sim
<ffr76> MarconM,estou saindo para almoço a tarde continuamos ok :>)
<MarconM> ffr76, soh mais um coisa
<MarconM> ffr76, eu tenho que colocar certim a pasta onde ele ta
<ffr76> MarconM,sim
<MarconM> e salvar esse arquivo com o nome q eu quero dar o comando neh
<ffr76> MarconM,sim
<MarconM> como que sai dae
<MarconM> aeuaeaheuheauheaa
<MarconM> do vim .... para salvar e sair
<ffr76> MarconM,esc sai do insert shict + ZZ
<MarconM> bk
<MarconM> bl
<MarconM> ffr76, vai la car vlww vou testar aqui para ver se funfa
<ffr76> by
<AlexandreMBM> Gnome Catalog, Tellico, GWhere, Griffith, Moviefly, GamCat, GStar
<AlexandreMBM> Alguém opina?
<AlexandreMBM> Outro?
<AlexandreMBM> kretcheu, se é você mesmo rsrs, parabéns pelo seu trabalho com os vídeos!
<rootpt> Alguem sabe de um bom programa para editar um vídeo?
<rootpt> Vídeo Flash (video/x-flv)
 * rootpt is away: Busy..
<rootpt> Queria para *.avi ou *.mp4
<Illuminati> Boa tarde!
<chaintech> oi gente
<sagat> bom dia ,
<sagat> discussão sobre sistema é aqui ?
<sagat> ubuntu
<sagat> xubuntu
<sagat> kubuntu
<sagat> ubuntu linux
<sagat> ???
<sagat> tem alguem ai
<sagat> vixi é assim o povo aqui é
<tania> sagat, aqui é help ubuntu
<sagat> sou novo por aqui tania
<sagat> obrigado
<sagat> e descupe
<tania> welcome
<tania> :)
<sagat> tank you
<Illuminati> Sagat...Bem vindo! Muitos nesse horário estão um pouco ocupados, mas se tiver alguma dúvida você pode mandar que assim que possivel será respondida. Se demorar um pouco não quer dizer que você esteja sendo ignorado. Um abraço!
<marcos> patricia:qual aquele  site que  enviar  arquivos?
<marcos> pra fazer  upload
<luiz_lib> Pessoal que recurso posso usar para
<luiz_lib> baixar  o banco de dados de um site,
<luiz_lib> para ver como ele foi editado e construído.
<luiz_lib> ?
<luiz_lib> eu sou leigo e gostaria de uma orientação...
<mvcirino> <luiz_lib, se você não for dono do site, não tem como. Só se invadir o site, o que seria ilegal.
<Illuminati> Luiz_lib, qual o seu navegador?
<luiz_lib> firefox....
<luiz_lib> mas usoo chrome?
<Illuminati> Luiz_lib, voce pode visualizar o codigo fonte da pagina atual... Bastando que vá em exibir codigo font
<luiz_lib> sim,
<Illuminati> os diretorios nao podem ser acessados, a não ser que seja publico. Vale lembrar que alguns sites o código fonte possuem direitos autorais, então cuidado pra não copiar.
<mvcirino> Ainda assim, não vai ver a estrutura do banco de dados.
<Illuminati> Mvcirino, as estrutura não...mas ele vai poder ver toda arquitetura e o arquivo bd que esta sendo usado.
<Illuminati> da pra ter noção,
<mvcirino> mas a pergunta do luiz é baixar o banco de dados para ver a estrutura.
<mvcirino> E não sei se dá pra ver o bd que está sendo usado também não....
<Illuminati> alguns casos da sim.
<mvcirino> Só em site mal feito... rsrsrsrs :P
<Illuminati> baixar o bd acho dificil, mas voce pode procurar em sites de universidades que oferecem cursos na area, ele possuem repositorios que tem os bd.
<Illuminati> Inclusive modelos e que podem ser baixados e são baixados por alunos.
<Illuminati> tenta usp ou ufpr
<luiz_lib> manda o link
<Illuminati> Luiz, infelizmente nao tenho mais...mas pelo google voce consegue localizar.
<marcos> pessoal  alquem  ta conseguindo conversar  com  web cam  em  mensageiros  instantâneos?
<rafepo> acho que o amsn suporta essa funcao
<marcos> rafepo:eu  uso  mas  ta  dando zica
<MarconM> ffr76, ea e
<MarconM> ffr76, blz ... eu tentei o script la ... deu certo nao .. aconteceu nada soh entra como erra
<MarconM> erro
<rafepo> marcos tu sabe se tua cam funciona em outros programas?
<rafepo> se o sistema reconhece?
<MarconM> Rafael, voce sae qual programa eu uso para configurar minha webcam no ubuntu
<MarconM> para fazer ela funcionar
<rafepo> geralmente uso o cheese pra saber se minha cam ta funfando legal
<rafepo> sudo apt-get install cheese
<Giverny> su -c 'apt-get -y install cheese'
<Giverny> :D
<MarconM> qeuijo
<MarconM> aeuheuehaeuaheuaheuahaa
<MarconM> sim sim
<MarconM> ele é bom ??
<MarconM> to instalando vou testar por min msm
<MarconM> =D
<valdir> ola
<valdir> como posso saber se estou usando grub
<valdir> ou gub2
<MarconM> deixa eu perguntar ... alguem ja desabilitou a lixeira no ubuntu ... eu quero deletar e excluir para sempre
<MarconM> e nao ir para lixeira mais
<MarconM> sabe como fazer iss
<MarconM> isso
<Seguranx> boa tarde pessoal alguem pode ma ajudar na configuração de uma placa de captura Zogis Real Angel 220
<Seguranx> alguem pode me ajudar estou me batendo a muito tempo
<marcos> rafepo:  tbm uso
<marcos> ta  funcionando  certo
<marcos> rafebo:ta  funcionando  certinho
<Seguranx> opa
<Seguranx> vc pode me ajudar
<rafepo> marcos: como?
<Seguranx> vc pode me ajudar a configurar ela
<marcos> rafepo:  uso  cheese , e  a  cam  ta  funfando
<marcos> fafepo:  sei  q  eh  provblema  de  protocolo, mas  nao sei  resolver  isso nao
<marcos> rafepo:
<valdir> pessoal alguem ja mexeu com grub
<valdir> _?
<marcos> valdir:q  ta  pegando
<valdir> creio que o grub do meu linux mint
<valdir> esta quebrado
<valdir> esta dando
<rafepo> seguranx: qual é a placa?
<valdir> reloc offset out of segment
<Seguranx> Zogis Real 220
<marcos> valdir:vc  nao  consegue  iniciar eh  isso?
<valdir> e preciso de corrigi-lo hoje ainda
<valdir> e isso
<valdir> lembrando que meu tem 2 so
<marcos> valdir:usa  o cd  de istalação
<Seguranx> Rafepo vc consegue me ajudar
<marcos> valdir: e  recupera o  grub
<valdir> neste momento estou teclando apartir do cd
<valdir> como fa;o cara
<valdir> essa coisa de recupera;ao nunca fiz
<marcos> valdir: entao faz  isso ai "http://www.google.com.br/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CBkQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.vivaolinux.com.br%2Fdica%2FComo-recuperar-o-GRUB-em-3-comandos-Esse-funciona&rct=j&q=es%20comandos%20%20pra%20recuperar%20grub&ei=U1uCTeqSNoidgQfRuZnSCA&usg=AFQjCNEHK_m2pn2FOTxNckhQ1QuSfXIkeA&cad=rja
<rafepo> marcos: tenta usar o emesene
<rafepo> seguranx: qual problema vc tem?
<marcos> valdir:  entra  la  e  segue o tuto
<Seguranx> ele não ach
<Seguranx> ele não acha os canais
<Seguranx> no tvtime
<Seguranx> fica fora do ar
<valdir> vou tentar
<valdir> mas o link nao esta abrindo
<marcos> rafepo: o emesene ta  suportando  o serviço?
<marcos> valdir:perai
<valdir> ok ja consegui abrir ele
<valdir> e do vivaolinux certo
<marcos> valdir:http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Como-recuperar-o-GRUB-em-3-comandos-Esse-funciona
<rafepo> marcos: a versao 2 sim
<rafepo> seguranx: tu localiza ele no comando lspci
<marcos> rafepo: por onde  baixa essa  versao,so que  acho  o emesene muito   feio
<Seguranx> ok
<valdir> coisa complicada essa
<valdir> lol
<valdir> na lista de particoes
<marcos> valdir:ta  complicado?
<rafepo> marcos: da um style nele depois
<valdir> ja tem uma sda6
<Seguranx> 00:09.0 Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7130 Video Broadcast Decoder (rev 01)
<marcos> rafepo:blz
<valdir> mas vou seguir esse tuto
<valdir> qualquer coisa te digo
<marcos> valdir:blz
<Seguranx> rafedo apareceu isso 00:09.0 Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7130 Video Broadcast Decoder (rev 01)
<rafepo> ok
<rafepo> seguranx: sudo touch /etc/modprobe.d/saa7134
<rafepo> sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/saa7134
<Seguranx> ok
<valdir> mint mint # sudo mount -t ext4 /dev/sda6 /mnt
<valdir> mount: /dev/sda6 already mounted or /mnt busy
<valdir> mount: according to mtab, /dev/sda6 is mounted on /media/ACERVO FICHEIROS
<rafepo> agora adiciona
<rafepo> options saa7134 card=150 tuner=0
<rafepo> e salva
<Seguranx> ok
<valdir> significa que nao e nesta parti;ao que esta o meu linux certo valdir
<marcos> valdir:viu o  teu linux?
<Seguranx> e agora
<Seguranx> savei
<marcos> rafepo:achei essa  versao 1.6.3-1 essa  eh  a dois?
<valdir> nao percebi a questao
<valdir> se vi ele
<valdir> espera
<valdir> ai
<valdir>  Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<valdir> /dev/sda1   *           1          13      102400    7  HPFS/NTFS
<valdir> Partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary.
<valdir> /dev/sda2              13        3188    25497600    7  HPFS/NTFS
<valdir> /dev/sda3            3188        7650    35841023    7  HPFS/NTFS
<valdir> /dev/sda4            7650       19457    94846305+   f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<valdir> /dev/sda5            7650       10615    23815938    b  W95 FAT32
<rafepo> tente usar agora
<valdir> /dev/sda6           13514       19458    47741952    7  HPFS/NTFS
<valdir> /dev/sda7           10615       13388    22273024   83  Linux
<valdir> /dev/sda8           13388       13513     1010688   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<valdir> qual deve ser o meu ai
<rafepo> use seu programa pode ser mplayer ou tvtime
<marcos> sda7
<marcos> valdir:sda7
<rafepo> marcos: nao sei ti dizer se essa versao da suporte mas vc pode tentar instalar se nao for eu ti explico o procedimento da instalação da versao 2 que ainda nao esta na versao final
<rafepo> tenta sudo apt-get install emesene
<Seguranx> o KMPlayer tem opção tv
<marcos> rafepo:deixa  quieto isso  entao valeu
<Seguranx> achou o nome da placa tudo só que não abre a imagem
<peregrinator_six> giano, :D
<rafepo> seguranx: nao sei ti dizer se o KMPlayer suporta
<giano> <peregrinator_six> eae
<rafepo> seguranx: se nao der tenta o tvtime
<Seguranx> ele abriu tv fora do ar
<marcos> seguranx:o programa  drive  adcionais  nao ta  funcionando?
<Seguranx> vou reiniciar o computador
<Seguranx> ja vouto
<rafepo> tenta reiniciar
<Seguranx> ok
<tsnovo> oi boa tarde meu youtube fica com a tela preta oque posso fazer a versão é 9.10
<Andre_Gondim> tsnovo, olha, indico antes de mais nada atualizar a versão do Ubuntu
<rootsh> o flash para linux é zuado
<tsnovo> hum...
<tsnovo> mais antes funcionava
<rootsh> bem que no Debian 64bits com Chrome não tive problema
<tsnovo> hum..
<tsnovo> estou utilizando o firefox
<rootsh> tsnovo: atualiza ele, piorar não vai
<tsnovo> o problema é que meu pc é meio antigo
<tsnovo> penso que pode ficar lento
<rootsh> teoricamente não
<rootsh> a grande possibilidade de ficar até mais rápido
<tsnovo> hum...
<tsnovo> eu já li muitos tutoriais
<tsnovo> nem um deu jeito
<Andre_Gondim> tsnovo, é que o suporte a versão que tu estás usando termina em abril agora
<tsnovo> iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<Andre_Gondim> tsnovo, faça um update-manager -d
<tsnovo> aqui ele desponibiliza 10.04
<Andre_Gondim> tsnovo, é um processo longo e demorado, dependendo da conexão, mas pelo menos estarás com a versão 10.10 mais atual
<tsnovo> aqui ele disponibiliza 10.04
<tsnovo> então vou atualizar depois volto
<rootsh> tsnovo: tem que subir as escadas das versões
<tsnovo> rsrs
<tsnovo> valeu
<Andre_Gondim> tsnovo, o 10.04 tem suporte de 3 anos, é mais aconselhável nesse caso
<osvaldo_> e ai marcos
<osvaldo_> valeu pela ajuda
<osvaldo_> do jeito que passei funcionou direitinho
<Luksor> algu?m sabe me dizer o nome de uma ferramenta feita em python para organizar as janela do X?
<ruffleS> boa noite
<ruffleS> alguém aqui usa velox?
<Luksor> algu?m sabe me dizer o nome de uma ferramenta feita em python para organizar as janela do X?
<Luksor> algu?m usa o pywo?
 * rootpt @ Soul Asylum - Runaway Train
<berr0> estou precisando que o openvpn crie uma especie de rede onde todos os clientes conectados a vpn fique com ip da mesma rede: ex servidor 10.0.0.1 cliente1: 10.0.0.2 cliente2: 10.0.0.2, alguem pdoe me ajudar?
<mvcirino> berr0, seria como utilizar um dhcp na hora que o client conecta ? Já viu isto ? http://openvpn.net/index.php/open-source/documentation/howto.html#dhcp
<berr0> mvcirino dei uma olhada mas nao é, a questao é o servidor com o openvpn fornecer ip para as maquinas clientes sendo ele pra interligar os computadores
<mvcirino> Não tenho experiência com openvpn. nunca instalei e nem precisei utilizá-lo. Não sei como ajudar....
<Illuminati> Pessoal, alguem conhece algum DNS aberto, menos o open ?
<marcelobernard> <Illuminati> do google
<naufragoweb> google... 8.8.8.8 ..... 8.8.4.4
<berr0> ninguem ai sabe como criar o tal pool com open vpn?
#ubuntu-br 2011-03-18
<walmeida> Boa noite a todos !!!!
<wagner> alguem sabe como rodar wmv no dragon player??
<giano> <wagner> instala todos os codecs
<giano> w32codecs
<giano> acho que é só isso
<wagner> isso seria com apt -get ??
<giano> sim
<giano> sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<wagner> ok ...vou tentar..obrigado
<Illuminati> Boa noite, pessoal to com um problema sério com DNS, coloquei os benditos do opendns e quero altar para os do google. Porém faço tudo certo salvo e no fim de tudo volta pro dns do open e agora o que eu faço?
<Illuminati> *alterar
<Illuminati> Inclusive ja travei o resolv mas nada adianta
<giano> <wagner> viu tem que ter o repositório medibuntu ativo ai tu manda um sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras e instala todos os codecs
<wagner> ok valeu
<giano> <wagner> ou instala o script ubuntu perfeito do hamacker e escolhe o que tu qué instalar la tem a opção codecs multimidia
<wagner> ok..estou vendo algumas opçoes em alguns foruns...uso o Kubuntu
<giano> se tu quer o script te passo via pvt
<giano> da pra usar no kubuntu
<naufragoweb> illuminati, tá colocando os DNS com uma virgula como separador?
<Illuminati> Alguem sabe como impedir o arquivo resolv restaurar os dns padrões do servidor ?
<Illuminati> uso internet 3g
<naufragoweb> illuminati, no network manager, tá colocando uma virgula como separador?
<naufragoweb> separador entre os DNS
<ferfraga> alguem pd me ajudar a instalar um script php?
<ferfraga> alguem pd me ajudar a instalar um script php?
<rootpt> eu meto https://rootpt.dyndns.org:10000 para aceder ao webmin e nao abre a pagina
<rootpt> alguem me sabe dizer porquê?
<peregrinator_six> giano, :)
<berr0> alguem sabe configurar o openvpn?
<berr0> Geowany
<Geowany> opa
<Geowany> fala berr0
<berr0> [Geowany]: vc sabe alguma coisa de vpn?
<Geowany> berr0: sei um pouco
<Geowany> vou já te mandar um link
<berr0> [Geowany]: sabe como criar um pool pra fazer como se o servidor vpn fosse uma rede local só que na internet
<Geowany> berr0: dê uma olhada nisso filho
<Geowany> http://www.softwarelivre-ac.org/tutoriais/7-servidores/13-openvpn-roteada.html
<berr0> eu quero que todos os clientes peguem a mesma rede 10.0.0.1 servidor vpn / clientes 10.0.0.2 ,10.0.0.3 e por ai vai
<Geowany> então esse artigo aí vai te dar uma ajuda
<berr0> para os computadores conectados a vpn se falar
<Geowany> berr0: isso aí é só colocar uma linha no servidor
<berr0> ja fiz de tudo rss
<Geowany> segue esse tutorial aí
<Geowany> dá certo
<hellupline> pergunta, alguem ai ja comecou a usar o wayland ?
<Geowany> hellupline: é o servidor de gráficos?
<hellupline> Geowany, s
<Administrador_> hellupline, wayland .... o que é isso
<hellupline> Administrador_, da uma procurada no google, junte com o termo ubuntu,
<hellupline> explicar ake fica meio dificil
<Administrador_> hellupline, ok desculpa ... eu que tava com preuiça eu sei que antes de perguntar tem que pesquisar ... regras do forum
<Administrador_> hellupline, foi mal ae cara
<hellupline> nao to te dando bronka, to com preguica de explicar
<Geowany> Administrador_: é um novo servidor grafico
<Geowany> a canonical quer tirar o Xorg fora
<Geowany> decepar ele do sistema porque ele tá ficando "Muito defasado"
<hellupline> vc quuer dizer, tira a merda fora ?
<Geowany> hellupline: e você achava que não?
<hellupline> defasado sou eu, o X tem codigo de antes de eu nascer
<Administrador_>  Geowany entao eu to vendo aqui .... bacana ... mas eu to sabendo q a caonical deixou o gnome
<Administrador_> vai usar o unity
<Geowany> é
<Administrador_> Geowany, voce esta usando ja o novo ubuntu 11.04
<hellupline> Administrador_, nao q deixou , so vai troca o GnomeShell pelo unity
<Geowany> pelo que ja ouvi falar, sem flamewar please, é que o unity é só um gnome mascarado
<berr0> Geowany nao tem algo mais simples nao? nao pretendo usar cert
<Geowany> Administrador_: não, estou usando o 10.04
<Administrador_> Geowany, 10.04 o.O
<hellupline> eu to usando o 11.05
<Administrador_> Geowany, por ue nao atualiza para 10.10, precisa dessa versao
<hellupline> 04*
<Geowany> berr0: vpn com certificado já é insegura...imagina sem certificado
<Geowany> e algo mais simples que isso
<Geowany> só cagar e sentar em cima
<Administrador_> hellupline, eu instalei o 11.04 mas ta com problema ainda. .. até por que nao saiu ele stable
<Geowany> Administrador_: porque tive problema com o sistema de audio
<Geowany> se bem que meu /dev/oss sumiu de novo
<Geowany> eu jogo enemy-territory, e ele ainda usa o /dev/oss
<berr0> [Geowany]: vou dar uma configurada conforme o seu tuto, qqr coisa vou te pedir um help =D
<Geowany> berr0: blz...mas ali não tem erro
<Geowany> tenho uma vpn dessa em produção a um tempinho...
<Administrador_> Geowany, eu estava tambem ... .meu audio parava do nada
<Geowany> e outra
<Administrador_> dae atualizei e to usando outro programa... e nao tive mas nada
<Geowany> atualizar pra ficar usando lxde nem adianta muito
<Geowany> eu to com o lxde aqui
<Administrador_> vou ter que pesquisar isso tambem Geowany rsr
<Nabucodonosor> pior que nunca ouvi falar desse unity rsss
<Geowany> tá rapido...tá leve...meus programas estão funcionando direito...não tenho porque atualizar
<hellupline> no meu ake, diria q o problema q eu tinha se intensificou
<Geowany> Nabucodonosor: um "novo" conceito
<Geowany> windows usa barra embaixo
<Geowany> mac usa em cima
<Geowany> e o unity vai usar do lado
<Nabucodonosor> kkkkkkkkkk
<Nabucodonosor> só pra diferenciar né rss
<Geowany> estou torcendo pra dar certo, talvez assim acabe a guerra entre kdexgnome
<Geowany> porque odeio essa dispersão de trabalho
<Administrador_> Geowany, ... entao eu gostei por que eu tinha o mac instalado no meu pc
<Administrador_> dell vostro 3500
<Geowany> tantos players, tantos ambientes, mas a maioria deles não atende a contento
<hellupline> Geowany, windows e mac usam dock em baixo, o unity vai reviver o estilo nexstep
<Geowany> é tudo um jogo de vaidade
<Administrador_> a barra de cima que altera quando voce muda de aplicativo
<Geowany> "eu codo um wm"
<Geowany> "eu codo um player"
<Administrador_> é masa .... no unity tambem tem ... mas ela da muito crash ainda
<Geowany> na boa
<Administrador_> hellupline, eu tenho a barra do mac ... apra ubuntu ... muito boa quem gosta
<Administrador_> eu posso mandar
<Geowany> eu to nem aí pra essas "novidades"
<Geowany> meu lxde tá bacana aqui
<Geowany> http://images.cjb.net/ba71c.png
<hellupline> se eu dizer q eu estava criando ( apenas em projeto, nao tinha iniciado a programacao ) de algo IGUALZINHO ao unity
<Geowany> hellupline: então passe a ajudar o unity...
<Nabucodonosor> espero que de certo mesmo , sempre gostei do gnome
<hellupline> eu to em outro projeto agora
<hellupline> agora eu to trabalhando no multiterminal da UFPR
<Administrador_> hellupline, eu to querendo participar de um projeto
<Administrador_> mas ja tenho muito coisa e poco tempo
<berr0> Geowany ./clean-all
<Administrador_> ja ajudo na tradução do ubuntu ....
<Geowany> eu acho é um disperdício...o tempo que perdem fazendo guerrinhas de coisas fúteis, deveriam codar uns sisteminhas bacanas...esses que o povo que coda em delphi vende
<Administrador_> =/
<Administrador_> alguem precisa de ajuda ae
<berr0> deu erro o ./build-ca tb?
<Geowany> berr0: erro?
<Geowany> qual distro vc ta usando aí?
<hellupline> delfi fede
<berr0> [Geowany]: debian
<berr0> 6
<Administrador_> alguem ja viu o projeto para usar dois mouse no linux
<Administrador_> nas msm CPU
<hellupline> OfTopic: http://img.chan4chan.com/img/2009-03-31/weed_maths.jpg
<Administrador_> fica 2 ponteiro
<Administrador_> Geowany, amanha eu vou baixar o Lubuntu
<Administrador_> para testar o Lxde
<Administrador_> para ver se é boim .... parece que é um sistema de grafico tambem tipo o gnome
<Geowany> Administrador_: achei mais em conta usar o lxde do que o fluxbox...
<Administrador_> Geowany, mas isso é o que um sistema de grafico
<Administrador_> eu entrei mas nao entendi muita coisa
<hellupline> eu sou mais o window maker
<Administrador_> eu prefiro o windows 95
<Administrador_> muito melhor
<Administrador_> =D
<Geowany> windows maker é muito paradão
<Administrador_> aeuahueahuheauhu
<Geowany> nem no repositorio tem aqui
<Geowany> kkkkkkkkkk
<berr0> [Geowany]: debian
<Administrador_> rapaz o windwos 3.11 era o alge
<Geowany> berr0: cara...das vezes que instalei não deu erro não
<Administrador_> ^^
<Administrador_> pessoal seguinte vou  desligar
<Administrador_> eu fico online de dia mas eu entro como
<Administrador_> MarconM
<Nabucodonosor> bem que o canal android-brasil podia ter a quantidade de gente que tem aki
<Nabucodonosor> ta abandonado la
<Geowany> Nabucodonosor: igual o windows maker
<Geowany> :P
<Geowany> window*
<Nabucodonosor> o android-dev tem bastante gente
<berr0> [Geowany]: tenso
<Geowany> fala berr0
<Geowany> qual o erro?
<berr0> Geowany: -bash: ./build-ca: Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<Geowany> berr0: você copiou os scripts?
<berr0> sim
<Geowany> cp -r 2.0/*.* /etc/openvpn/easy-rsa/
<Geowany> berr0: a opção para comunicação entre os clientes é client-to-client
<berr0> é eu ja tentei isso tambem
<berr0> Geowany em server devo colocar o ip real do servidor?
<Geowany> é
<berr0> Geowany route o ip interno? devo criar uma interface para rede interna?
<Geowany> berr0: ele cria sozinho
<berr0> ok
<Geowany> berr0: esse server aí, foda que o imageshack comeu a minha imagem
<Geowany> mas é um servidor com duas interfaces
<Geowany> uma ligada no roteador que vai pra internet
<Geowany> e outra ligada na rede local
<Geowany> aí ele cria mais uma que é a tun0
<berr0> [Geowany]: Starting virtual private network daemon: srv failed!
<berr0> sempre da isso
<Geowany> que ele faz bridge com a local
<berr0> Geowany eu to precisando montar uma rede pra dois computadores se falarem pela internet como uma rede local
<berr0> nao vou nem redirecionar o acesso pra um servidor interno. etntendeu?
<Geowany> a cara
<Geowany> então é só vc usar um nivel de certificado
<Geowany> o static.key
<Geowany> usa uma chave simples mesmo
<Geowany> berr0: no gdh tem um tutorial de vpn básica
<berr0> po mas eu nao consigo de forma alguam fazer os servidores pegarem ip sequencial
<berr0> 10.0.0.2,3,4,5,6
<berr0> alias agora nem restartar
<berr0> da erro no servico
<berr0> coloquei sua conf no srv.conf mas até ela da erro
<Geowany> berr0: se esta dando erro é porque você pulou algum passo
<Geowany> essa conf não tem erro, tenho um servidor nesse momento estou conectado nele
<berr0> tipo o que ao funciona ./clear
<berr0> ./clean-all
<berr0> nenhum desses comandos funcionad
<Geowany> se não está funcionando
<Geowany> é porque você não copiou os scripts
<berr0> po entao o cp nao ta funcionando
<Geowany> mas se os scripts estão lá
<berr0> pq eu fiz isso 10 vezes ja e a pasta 2.0 nem vai
<berr0> vou mv
<Geowany> você não setou permissão de execução
<giano> <peregrinator_six> eae
<pqatsi> naite povo
<Geowany> fala pqatsi
<Geowany> pqatsi: blz?
<berr0> etc/openvpn/easy-rsa# ls
<berr0> openssl-0.9.6.cnf.gz openssl.cnf README.gz vars
<Geowany> berr0: openssl?
<Geowany> cara
<Geowany> não é pra ter nada aí não
<pqatsi> selfsigned openvpn?
<berr0> Geowany pronto movi
<Geowany> não precisa mover
<Geowany> berr0: cara
<Geowany> # cp /usr/share/doc/openvpn/examples/easy-rsa/2.0/*.* /etc/openvpn/easy-rsa
<Geowany> alias
<Geowany> # cp /usr/share/doc/openvpn/examples/easy-rsa/2.0/*.* /etc/openvpn/easy-rsa/
<berr0> [Geowany]: ja foi
<berr0> estou dando continuidade
<Geowany> mas vc moveu mesmo?
<Geowany> não aconselho fazer isso
<Geowany> coloca uma copia la onde ele deve estar
<Geowany> vai que num futuro vc precisa desses arquivos originais...
<pqatsi> Geowany: sudo aptitude reinstall openvpn
<pqatsi> mas eu concordo que ele deveria ter copiado somente ;)
<Geowany> pqatsi: é, mas daqui que ele descubrar que é isso...
<Geowany> descubrar*
<LostDog> nooooite a todos
<Geowany> pqatsi: sem contar que esse simples reinstall openvpn ia dar erro porque os arquivos originais não estão lá
<Geowany> digo isso por experiencia propria...
<pqatsi> Geowany: nao nao...
<pqatsi> ia nao porque o aptitude meio que passa por cima :p
<Geowany> ah tá
<pqatsi> dar purge/remove sim
<Geowany> aptitude
<pqatsi> daria merda
<pqatsi> :D
<LostDog> gostaria de sabe se eu tenho q baixar tudo novamente instalando outro ubuntu
<Geowany> nem vi...o aptitude é bruto mesmo
<Geowany> LostDog: do-release-upgrade
<pqatsi> Geowany: o cão chupando manga
<LostDog> ou consigo baixar do meu outro pc?
<Geowany> pqatsi: to pra colocar esse oss4 aqui
<pqatsi> LostDog: se vc quer atualizar, o do-release-upgrade resolve
<Geowany> meu enemy territory ficou sem som de novo
<LostDog> sim imagine que tenho 30 gb
<LostDog> de soft
<pqatsi> Geowany: eita, ainda isso é?
<LostDog> tem um pc no meu quarto e outro na sala
<LostDog> o da sala ta completissimo
<LostDog> o do quarto quero que fique igual
<pqatsi> hmmm
<Geowany> LostDog: com os mesmos programas?
<LostDog> o da sala pode fornecer esse software tipo jogos aplicativos no geral
<pqatsi> LostDog: voce pode transferir via rede o conteudo de /var/cache/apt/archives pro mesmo diretorio na outra maquina
<LostDog> demais
<pqatsi> apt-get update
<pqatsi> pega a lista de pacotes no outro pc (tem comando pra isso)
<LostDog> ta e outra pergunta
<pqatsi> e apt-get install listaiadadepacotes
<pqatsi> :d
<LostDog> no windows (eca)
<LostDog> os arquivos tinhao um lugar
<LostDog> e no linux lindÃo
<pqatsi> LostDog: FHS
<LostDog> onde fica
<pqatsi> LostDog: procura isso na wikipedia
<Geowany> pqatsi: kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Geowany> bicho bruto!
<LostDog> valeew
<pqatsi> ou Linux FHS
<Geowany> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<pqatsi> tem a listagem completa voando por ai
<pqatsi> explica todos os diretorios
<LostDog> e eles se encontrõ em estado de instalar
<LostDog> posso copiar e levalos num pen por exemplo
<pqatsi> cara
<pqatsi> o seu home (diretorio onde fica tudo do seu usuario)
<pqatsi> vc faz literalmente o que quer
<LostDog> hum
<LostDog> !!
<pqatsi> mas do resto do sistema, nao faz sentido
<LostDog> é que demora baixar tudo
<pqatsi> o linux nao tem muita a filosofia do portable, mas sim todos no sistema poderem usar de tudo
<pqatsi> ah
<pqatsi> ta falando dos pacotes que baixa?
<pqatsi> ai vc usa o apt-cdrom
<LostDog> issos
<pqatsi> sudo apt-get install apt-cdrom
<pqatsi> ele cria pra vc tudo bonitinho na pendrive ou no cd/dvd rom
<LostDog> e os amais
<Geowany> pqatsi: não é o tal "aptoncd"?
<Stylles> ai galera
<pqatsi> noossa
<pqatsi> puts
<pqatsi> e mesmo
<pqatsi> LostDog: esquece apt-cdrom, e aptoncd
<pqatsi> eu tinha errado o nome
<pqatsi> Geowany: thanks
<LostDog> tipo eletronica
<Stylles> alguem ja usou o pam_mount.conf.xml?
 * pqatsi lesado
<pqatsi> Stylles: isso e coisa do  inferno
<Geowany> pqatsi: o apt-cdrom é bruto kkk
<pqatsi> me fez desistir de usar pam mount
<xGrind> salve ubunteros
<Geowany> fala xGrind
<pqatsi> Geowany: mas o aptoncd e legal pq tem interface e panz
<Geowany> pqatsi: eu usava um script que eu tinha feito
<Geowany> rapaz...eu e o kazenin tinhamos umas duvidas
<Stylles> pqatsi: pq
<pqatsi> Geowany: o aptoncd e mais legal porque ele cria um repositorio mesmo
<Geowany> virava e mexia nossos pacotes sumiam
<pqatsi> ai vc usa so o apt-cdrom pra reinstalar tudo :D
<Stylles> pqatsi: quero trazer o home do usuario
<Geowany> se vc muda o repositorio...o apt remove da cache os pacotes
<pqatsi> Stylles: eu precisei de mexer nisso
<pqatsi> eh eh eh
<pqatsi> exatamente pra isso mesmo
<Geowany> pqatsi: o meu script tmb
<Geowany> :P
<pqatsi> Geowany: grossa :P
<LostDog> ok então como faço uma imagem do disco
<Geowany> http://www.softwarelivre-ac.org/dicas/28-shell-script/37-exemplo-de-shell-script-para-criar-imagem-de-disco-de-cache-do-apt.html
<berr0> Geowany FAIL
<Stylles> pqatsi:  é
<pqatsi> LostDog: raw image mesmo?
<LostDog> meu ubuntu tá com 30 gb
<berr0> fiz tudo no seu padrao e nada, estou com pouca sorte desde ontem sofrendo com isso
<pqatsi> berr0: selfsigned keys precisa de estudo de ssl viu
<pqatsi> alias, implementar openvpn dependendo do caso depende de bastante estudo
<pqatsi> uns roteamentos nervosos ai que o povo inventa :D
<Geowany> berr0: cara...é alguma coisa que vc ta fazendo errado
<Stylles> pqatsi:  kara eu uso openvpn
<berr0> pqatsi eu só quero fazer a vpn funcionar o firewall ta aberto ta tudo largado
<Geowany> pqatsi: bati cabeça pra caramba pra deixar essa funfando aí
<Stylles> pqatsi:  e funciona muito bem
<Stylles> pqatsi: ta osso, nao consigo jogar o home no servidor
<pqatsi> Stylles: eu tb
<Stylles> pqatsi:  é o serviço que nunca me encomodou
<pqatsi> Stylles: so gasta saber o que ta fazendo
<pqatsi> Stylles: openvpn pode morder seu cachorro (E sua rede) se vc fizer bobagem
<pqatsi> Stylles: particularmente quando envolve bridges e redes estranhas, envio de rota via vpn, configuracao per-user, autenticacao
<Geowany> pqatsi: a primeira coisa que me preocupei foram os logs
<Stylles> pqatsi:   kara configurei..
<Geowany> a maioria dos tutoriais que vi por ai não tinham logs
<Stylles> pqatsi: ficou tao bonitinha
<pqatsi> Stylles: o negocio e o povo que quer fazer tudo na marreta
<pqatsi> :D
<Stylles> que tenho integrado 27 filiais
<Stylles> e ta uma maravilha
<pqatsi> fino!
<pqatsi> Stylles: openvpn so nao resolveu uma coisa até hoje
<pqatsi> mas só o mactimes que me deu uma solucao razoavel (nao testada)
<Stylles> kara vou me quebrar um pouquinho mais com esta pam_mount.conf.xml
<Stylles> mactimes: opa
<pqatsi> quando a subrede da vpn e VALIDA e a mesma do ip de conexao do servidor :D
 * pqatsi atira um tijolo no mactimes ja que ele ta aqui
 * mactimes cai e desmaia com a tijolada e não pode ajudar estando desmaiado...
<pqatsi> aeeeeee mactimes !
<mactimes> pqatsi, Lembrei que o Eduardo Sachs estava com um problema similar ao teu.  Vou ver se acho o que passei pra ele fazer lá que resolveu aqui no log do MSN.  Deve demorar um pouco.  Estou com um chamado de cliente em "Urgency: URGENT" aberto, apesar da prioridade ser "MEDIUM".
<mactimes> pqatsi, LOL... Impact: MEDIUM.  Só se for na vida dele... BOFH rulz!
<pqatsi> LOL
 * pqatsi fica ate com saudades de ser BOFH
<pqatsi> :D
<mactimes> pqatsi, I have a master degree on that. ;-)
<Stylles> mactimes:  ja usou o  pam_mount.conf.xml?
<mactimes> Stylles, Tenho ogeriza a xml.
<pqatsi> UAhUAHuHAuHAuHAuHAuA
<Stylles> hehe
<Stylles> kara acho que vou partir pro nfs de volta
<mactimes> Stylles, O quê, exatamente, você quer fazer?
<Stylles> mactimes:  quero montar o home do usuario
<Stylles> mactimes:  estou usando o samba4
<Stylles> ta bem show de bola
<Stylles> e tenho outro ldap pra maquinas linux
<Stylles> que monda o home via nfs
<Stylles> queria deixar um pdc so, e usar o outro como replicação
<Stylles> mais ja fiz de tudo
<Stylles> pra montar via smbfs
<mactimes> Stylles, Mas você não precisa dessa farofa toda.
<mactimes> Stylles, Usa só o samba com ldap.
<mactimes> Stylles, Se quiser, nem usa ldap.
<mactimes> Stylles, Só o samba mesmo.
<berr0> Geowany só com bomba pra resolver isso
<Geowany> berr0: ?
<Stylles> isto que eu quero
<berr0> fiz tudo e nada
<berr0> failed
<berr0> restart do openvpn fail
<Geowany> berr0: velho
<mactimes> Stylles, "Isto" o quê?  Dei várias opções. |(^_^)|
<Stylles> mactimes:  entao quero fazer isto
<Stylles> pq as maquinas windows e mac
<Stylles> estao fazendo perfil movel bonitinho
<mactimes> Stylles, Vou fazer café.  Já volto.
<Stylles> quero usar so o samba
<mactimes> Stylles, Cara, se depois que eu terminar aqui ainda estiver _vivo_, te ajudo com isto aí.
<Stylles> mactimes:  montar vim smbfs
<mactimes> Stylles, Vou fazer um café ou vou capotar.
<Stylles> mactimes:  se puder agradeço
<Stylles> mactimes:  ta osso
<Stylles> mactimes: vai
<Stylles> mactimes:  manda uma coca junto
<Stylles> mactimes:  so não vai lavar a enxada
<virtu> e ae cambada
<virtu> ae pqatsi quase comprei um mini
<xGrind> virtu; eae
<virtu> xGrind: fala tche
<virtu> semana do dia 28 vou a BH
<virtu> mineiras
<virtu> =P
<berr0> Geowany
<berr0> Fri Mar 18 00:25:59 2011 TLS Error: TLS key negotiation failed to occur within 60 seconds (check your network connectivity)
<berr0> Fri Mar 18 00:25:59 2011 TLS Error: TLS handshake failed
<berr0> Fri Mar 18 00:25:59 2011 SIGUSR1[soft,tls-error] received, process restarting
<pqatsi> Coringao: oupa!
<pqatsi> virtu: aew veio
<virtu> tudo bom cara?
<pqatsi> cansado, mas to
<Coringao> pqatsi, leleo, puts cara, quanto tempo. :)
<berr0> pqatsi consegue me ajudar?
<pqatsi> Coringao: poooo, oce quem sumiu!
<pqatsi> Coringao: e agora nem tem desculpa, to morando em sao carlos :d
<pqatsi> Coringao: como andam as modas?
<pqatsi> berr0: infelizmente a melhor ajuda que voce pode se dar e ler documentacao de ssl e de openvpn
<Coringao> pqatsi, tive sumido um pouco
<pqatsi> marretada nao da mto certo
<pqatsi> Coringao: notamos :D
 * Coringao deixou de pagar speedy, cortou! 
<pqatsi> lol
<Coringao> :D
<virtu> pqatsi: quase peguei um mini por 850
<pqatsi> Coringao: de vorta
<Coringao> pqatsi, opa, so pq voltou vou de dar um presente
<pqatsi> LOL
<Coringao> pqatsi, http://www.charliesgames.com/iru/aeyjcn87/IrukandjiLinux.zip
<Coringao> pqatsi, nao sei se gosta de joguinhos de nave. :)
<pqatsi> └─[~/Downloads]> aria2c -s5 http://www.charliesgames.com/iru/aeyjcn87/IrukandjiLinux.zip
<pqatsi> [#1 SIZE:3.8MiB/13.1MiB(29%) CN:5 SPD:496.8KiBs ETA:19s]
<pqatsi> [#1 SIZE:5.1MiB/13.1MiB(39%) CN:5 SPD:534.5KiBs ETA:15s]
<pqatsi> uspnet: adoro :D
<Coringao> pqatsi, PUTS!! ta querendo me humilhar. :(
<pqatsi> vejamos :D
<Coringao> pqatsi, so extrai e executa o binario
<pqatsi> nossa
<pqatsi> muito bonito Coringao
<pqatsi> gostei :D
<Coringao> pqatsi, op.. legal :D
<pqatsi> gostei mesmo \,,/_
<pqatsi> alias, os jogos dele parecem bonitos
<Coringao> pqatsi, aham.. gosto dos jogos deles
<pqatsi> :D
<fslima0> <Coringao> pqatsi, so extrai e executa o binario
<fslima0> :/
<fslima0> melhor ate executa ele como root :/
<Coringao> fslima0, pelo root nao
<Coringao> fslima0, so de dois cliques no Irukandji
<Coringao> que funfa
<Coringao> fslima0, foi agora?
<fslima0> eu to sem linux
<pqatsi> eeee trollage
<fslima0> winxp :D
<fslima0> falei isso pq rodar algo binario que vc nem sabe o que eh eh problema
<pqatsi> fslima0: e voce sabe muito o que voce roda ai?
<pqatsi> ja experimentou fazer strace nos binarios?
<pqatsi> ops, no windows não da pra fazer isso facil :D
<fslima0> eu to usando linux agora nao por opcao
<fslima0> entao, se vc sabe o que vc ta fazendo entao ta tudo certo
<fslima0> mas rodar qualquer binario da internet eh problema
<pqatsi> voce sabe o que seus binarios estao fazendo?
<pqatsi> fslima0: quero dizer, trollagem por trollagem, ninguem sabe exatamente o que roda, a nao ser que voce audite o codigo e compile o codigo que vc auditar
<pqatsi> como isso é inviavel... :D
<fslima0> eu nao sei o que eles estao fazendo neh, mas ja que milhoes de usuarios usam, deve ser seguro
<fslima0> ja esse binario ai eu nao sei :P
<pqatsi> fslima0: novamente temos um fail
<fslima0> pqatsi ...
<pqatsi> fslima0: eu entendi vc, so to criando uma abstracao pra dizer que sua observacao nao foi tao feliz quanto vc imagina
<pqatsi> simples :d
<Stylles> pqatsi: hum
<fslima0> ta certo
<ffr76> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
 * tania is away: :)
 * tania is back (gone 00:14:24)
 * rootpt is back!
<fredim> eu preciso colocar um software pra iniciar assim que o gnome iniciar, alguem sabe onde descubro essas prioridades de inicialização?
<giano> Linux giano-desktop 2.6.38-7-generic #35~lucid1-Ubuntu SMP Tue Mar 15 22:54:37 UTC 2011 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<rootpt> sistema > preferencias > Aplicaçoes de Arranque
<MarconM> Geowany, e ae
<MarconM> blz
<fredim> rootpt, pelo init.d ou rcx
<rootpt> que eh q tem?
<fredim> rootpt, acho que seria o ideal porque preciso iniciar como root
<Geowany> fala MarconM
<MarconM> e ae cara ... estamos falando ontem eu tava coim nick de administrador_
<MarconM> Geowany, voce usa fluxbox neh ?
<Geowany> não
<Geowany> to de lxde
<MarconM> mas ta usando o lubuntu
<MarconM> em qual distribuição
<Geowany> MarconM: tecnicamente nao
<Geowany> to usando ubuntu + lxde
<MarconM> Geowany, aaaaaaaa ta
<Geowany> nao instalei pelo pacote lubuntu-desktop
<rootpt> e entao fredim
<Geowany> nem pelo cd
<MarconM> Geowany, por que usa lxde, ele é mais leve
<Geowany> MarconM: é...o gnome tem muitas coisas que nao preciso
<MarconM> Geowany, os aplicativos no gnome funfa nele
<Geowany> daemons e mais daemons...
<Geowany> funfa sim
<Geowany> inclusive os themes
<Geowany> ele usa gtk
<MarconM> Geowany, a ta... mas por que usa ele especificamente
<Geowany> soh a decoracao de janela que ele usa o openbox...
<Geowany> mas tem muito tema ja por padrao
<MarconM> a ta
<Geowany> MarconM: uso pq acho o gnome pesado...
<MarconM> eu to baixndo o Lubuntu aqui q ja vem com ele
<MarconM> a ta
<MarconM> mas voce usa no notebook
<MarconM> voce trabalha com o que
<Geowany> ele tem muita utilidade que pra mim eh futil...
<Geowany> sacou?
<Geowany> util = futil
<Geowany> kkk
<MarconM> kkkk
<MarconM> srsrsr
<MarconM> voce trabalha com o que ... informatica
<Geowany> MarconM: trampo com suporte
<Geowany> eh...
<MarconM> Geowany, a soh .. .blz
<Geowany> de tudo um pouco
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<Geowany> meio devel
<Geowany> meio dba
<MarconM> Geowany, sempre neh =)
<Geowany> meio sysadmin
<Geowany> meio suporte
<MarconM> meio tudo
<MarconM> entao cara achei bacana a ideia da google de criar um sistema
<MarconM> operacional online
<MarconM> google OS
<MarconM> tipo um terminal LTSP eu acho
<MarconM> nao lembro o nome
<MarconM> chegou a ver
<Geowany> MarconM: ja sim
<MarconM> Geowany, entao voce sabe se tem como instalar o lxde no freebsd
<MarconM> Geowany, ...voce sabe descompilar e compular no ubuntu
<MarconM> to qurendo fazer um sistema canela
<MarconM> tipo tirar os app dle que vem junto ... e deixar ele sem nada
<MarconM> cruzão
<CodeForFood> Aloha
<Geowany> MarconM: cara...se é ubuntu...eu nem preciso ficar batendo cabeça com compilação
<Geowany> (09:49:56) MarconM: to qurendo fazer um sistema canela
<Geowany> ??????????????
<MarconM> Geowany, eu tiro tudo o que nao preciso nele entende
<Geowany> MarconM: instalar o ubuntu-minimal
<MarconM> Geowany, depois eu adiciono programas q eu quero ...
<Geowany> tem uma iso de 12Mb
<Geowany> vem só o bruto mesmo
<MarconM> hunm
<MarconM> a ta
<Geowany> em modo texto
<MarconM> 12mb
<MarconM> porraa
<Geowany> MarconM: mas é so o inicializador, precisa ta na net pra puxar as outras coisas basicas
<MarconM> sim .. .dae vou instalar com apt-get
<MarconM> normal
<MarconM> eu posso instalar o lxde nele a partir do apt-get
<Geowany> MarconM: pode sim
<MarconM> qual o comando apt-get install lxde
<Geowany> MarconM: é...
<Geowany> mesmo assim aconselho instalar o lubuntu-desktop
<MarconM> ok
<MarconM> vou testar esse tal de lxde
<MarconM> vamus ver como que é
<Geowany> MarconM: baixa a iso do lubuntu
<Geowany> já tá só no ponto de usar
<MarconM> Geowany, eu to baixando ja
<MarconM> falta 20 min
<MarconM> aqui
<Geowany> hum...
<Geowany> rapaz...eu baixei o fedora com lxde
<Geowany> mas to sem midia aqui pra queimar
<pqatsi> fedora? o que é isso?
<pqatsi> #irony
<MarconM> Geowany, eu to loco para usar fedora cara
<MarconM> mas eu to sem tempo para ficar aprendendo comando de novo
<MarconM> fiquei sabendo que ele é muito instavel
<MarconM> ateé a propria NASA usa fedora
<MarconM> como sistema
<MarconM> pqatsi, google cara
<Geowany> MarconM: as ultimas versões sempre são instaveis
<MarconM> pqatsi, antes de perguntar pesquise !!!! regras
<pqatsi> o.0
<pqatsi> caramba...
<MarconM> pqatsi, nao leve a mau
<pqatsi> tem gente aqui que não me conhece mesmo
<Geowany> mas graças ao fedora que muita cosia tem evoluido
<MarconM> pqatsi, auehauheauea ... relaxa cara ... ja levei esse tambem ..aeuheauehauea haaesquenta nao
<MarconM> pqatsi, leva na boa
<MarconM> =D
<MarconM> Geowany, sim sim .. entao eu queria usar ele
<pqatsi> MarconM: mano, se toca, tem só mais de 7 anos que mexo com linux. :D
<MarconM> como eu mecho com projeto
<pqatsi> po, preciso acionar meu ego original é?
<leleobhz> sarna :p
<MarconM> hunmnmnmnm
<leleobhz> Geowany: o anaconda e um excelente exemplo de evolucao
<leleobhz> :p
<leleobhz> #not
<MarconM> desculpa vou olhar no site os mais mais de linux
<MarconM> esqueci de ver seu nome la
<MarconM> foi mau
<MarconM> falta de atençã minha
<Geowany> leleobhz: eu não gosto de nada que envolva uma cobra gigante
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> Geowany, ...voce usa ele ae
<MarconM> fedora
<Geowany> mas o network-manager é sim algo bacana
<leleobhz> Geowany: nm e invencao dos gnomers
<leleobhz> nao dos fedorentos
<Geowany> MarconM: foi a unica distro que não testei até agora (das grandes)
<Geowany> leleobhz: mas o gnome é apoiado por quem
<Geowany> ?
<MarconM> hujnnmnm ,.... Geowany de todas qual voce gostou mais
<Geowany> tem a red hat por traz filho
<MarconM> Geowany, tentei opensuse uma vez
<MarconM> nao gostei nao ....
<MarconM> nao gosto de KDE
<MarconM> nao sei por que
<leleobhz> Geowany: coisas toscas tendem a se juntar
<leleobhz> :D
<leleobhz> Geowany: ai minhas bolas....
<Geowany> leleobhz: é dificil saber o que não é tosco pra você...
<Geowany> porque o network-manager padronizou a configuração de rede por modo gráfico
<Geowany> tempos atras eram vários gerenciadores
<leleobhz> Geowany: KDE/dpkg/python/
<Geowany> leleobhz: não entendo o que você faz num canal tipo o #ubuntu-br
<leleobhz> Geowany: cara, minha critica ao nm nem e essa
<leleobhz> minha critica é só uma: nao tem doc!
<leleobhz> :p
<leleobhz> ai vc vai estudar o código do nm pra criar aplicacoes pra ele
<leleobhz> é um código macarronico quase impossível de entender
<Geowany> criar aplicações pra quê?
<Geowany> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<Geowany> ele já funciona bem
<leleobhz> como assim
<leleobhz> ?
<leleobhz> tu ta falando do nm-applet?
<leleobhz> mas isso é so um componente
<Geowany> to falando do networkmanager em geral
<leleobhz> voce pode usar o nm pra informar pras aplicacoes que vc ta conectado a internet ou nao
<leleobhz> por exemplo
<Geowany> desde o daemon até as interfaces, seja pra gnome ou kde
<leleobhz> eu faco uma app que usa o nm pra monitorar se tem rede, e se tem rede, ela conecta
<leleobhz> o evolution funfa assim, o firefox funfa assim no ubuntu, o empathy
<leleobhz> usam o nm pra detectar quando uma rede ta disponivel
<leleobhz> mas vc tem que saber ler as infos do nm né
<leleobhz> :D
<leleobhz> Geowany: e o pessoal do kde tem uma dificuldade imensa de implementar o gerenciamento de rede
<leleobhz> o sistema de rede do kde nao consegue por exemplo, gerenciar as system-connections do nm
<Geowany> torço pra kde ou gnome explodirem
<MarconM> Geowany, auehuaheuehuehea.....
<leleobhz> ai vc so consegue configurar uma system connection usando o nm-applet
<leleobhz> po
<MarconM> Geowany, nao gosta msm ... mas eu acho KDE pior
<Geowany> tomara que funcione que nem as leis de darwin
<leleobhz> e eu achando que to numa discussao seria
<leleobhz> pqp
<Geowany> os mais fortes sobrevivem e evoluem
<leleobhz> depois a toupeira ali que pergunta o que eu to fazendo aqui
<leleobhz> ¬¬
<Geowany> MarconM: usei muito o kde3
<MarconM> Geowany, o que achou
<MarconM> eu nao consegui ... nao
<MarconM> muito pesado
<Geowany> o 4 ta muito pesado
<MarconM> q ele é bonito nao se discuti
<MarconM> " bem baitola "
<Geowany> pois é
<MarconM> mas .... da muito pau
<Geowany> o foda é que quem fica de frente com usuário final né...
<MarconM> eu vi umas release do gnome 3 Geowany
<MarconM> sim sim
<Geowany> usuário final gosta de baitolagem mesmo
<MarconM> kkkkkkk
<leleobhz> o.0
<MarconM> ele fica com um sistema baitola pesado mas cheio de pau
<leleobhz> e eu achando que preconceito n existia.... #ironia
<MarconM> aeuaheuehauheua
<mvcirino> O wicd é uma alternativa ao network-manager. Não sei se te atende, leleobhz
<leleobhz> ai minhas bolas
<Geowany> o wicd é uma bosta
<leleobhz> mvcirino: eu nao to procurando alternativa
<leleobhz> eu to dizendo o que ele tem de ruim
<Geowany> se tem o networkmanager, pra que wicd?
<leleobhz> so isso
<leleobhz> nossa, vcs trollam demais
<leleobhz> sem conhecer os sistemas
<leleobhz> incrivel
<Geowany> sem conhecer?
<Geowany> quem aqui tá falando que não conhece
<Geowany> cite um nick se vc é macho!
<leleobhz> Geowany: voce
<ffr76> !quit
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'quit' not found
<Geowany> leleobhz: é?
<Geowany> eu ja USEI ele
<Geowany> e ele não funciona direito
<leleobhz> voce nunca deve ter lido 1 linha de codigo deles pra saber criticar
<Geowany> não permitia, pelo menos na epoca, ter mais de uma interface conectada
<leleobhz> seja o nm, seja o wicd
<leleobhz> simples
<Geowany> estou falando como usuario
<Geowany> e não como desenvolvedor
<leleobhz> eu to falando como um todo
<Geowany> estou cagando e andando pra codigo
<leleobhz> mania de tudo criticar
<Geowany> eu qeuro é que funcione e ponto final
<Geowany> não quero saber se o codigo é feio ou bonito
<Geowany> quero é que funcione!
<leleobhz> Geowany: eu acabei de citar uma entranha que é entrave pra usuarios kde
<leleobhz> e que essa entranha existe porque o povo do nm nao documenta codigo
<Geowany> O propósito de computação é facilitar a vida de quem usa, e não de quem fica se matando no código
<leleobhz> e mesmo estudando o fonte, é a coisa mais macarronica do mundo
<leleobhz> o.0
<leleobhz> porque eu to discutindo com alguem do acre?
<Geowany> leleobhz: ta discutindo?
<Geowany> tem certeza?
<leleobhz> tao tao distantes de tudo....
<leleobhz> :D
<Geowany> ta partindo pra ridicularização regional porque?
<Geowany> foi ownado e ta chateadinho é?
<Geowany> conta tudo pra sua mãe, leleobhz
<Geowany> wicd é uma merda e ponto final
<Geowany> não funciona!
<leleobhz> hahahha
<Geowany> network-manager owna!
<Geowany> funciona!
<leleobhz> n se pode nem manter o bom humor
<Geowany> conecta!
<leleobhz> :D
<leleobhz> em termos
<leleobhz> Geowany: novamente, faça ele se matar com system connections :d
<MarconM> Geowany, vou testar o lxde agora
<MarconM> ta instalando aqui
<MarconM> ja
<leleobhz> (se bem que as versoes de teste andam bem comportadas)
<MarconM> preciso q ele funcione o Draftsight
<MarconM> ja esta bom
<Geowany> e falando do acre...toda a droga que vocês fumam ou cheiram ai pro sul/sudeste, passa por aqui!
<Geowany> e outra, leleobhz, coder bom entende o que tem no código até sem precisar de documentação
<leleobhz> Geowany: eu nao fumo nem cheiro nada tirando fumaça de carro
<leleobhz> Geowany: e não, não é bem assim que a coisa funciona
<Geowany> leleobhz: se eu fosse reclamar de documentação...eu tava era ferrado
<leleobhz> pois e
<leleobhz> eu critico isso tb
<leleobhz> :D
<Geowany> software livre em si é mal documentado
<Geowany> vc entra num wiki, tudo desatualizado...
<leleobhz> Geowany: concordo
<leleobhz> eu acreditava muito no textolivre pra ajudar a sanar isso
<leleobhz> depois da falta de profissionalismo do projeot
<leleobhz> eu deixei de ter esperanças e me foquei só na fisica mesmo
<Geowany> leleobhz: ultimamente to vendo primeiro a manpage antes de realmente ir buscar ajuda
<Geowany> larguei esse vicio de iniciante em procurar tudo no google sendo que tem documentação oficial na propria maquina
<Geowany> é um lixo a maioria dos artigos que se vê por ai
<Geowany> tudo jogado as traças
<Geowany> coisas velhas
<Geowany> coisas kibadas na cara de pau...
<Geowany> coisa que o cara escreve aleatoriamente sem ao menos testar
<Geowany> pqatsi: hein
<Geowany> network-manager > wicd
<Geowany> =P
<pqatsi> ?
<tania> boa tarde para todos :)
<tania> é normal o meu gconf-editor não ter gnome-system-tools/users ? O.o rsrsr
 * tania is away: :)
<MarconM> Geowany, eu estou testando aqui o lxde
<MarconM> esta instalando tudo normal ...
<MarconM> mas .... claro que ele é bem feinho neh
<MarconM> aeauheuaehaueha
<MarconM> tem compiz para ele tambem
<Geowany> MarconM: qual o seu conceito de "feinho"?
<Geowany> Vocês merecem as trolladas do pqatsi
<MarconM> rsrser.... Geowany comparaindo com compiz e kde
<MarconM> ele é " feionho "
<MarconM> feinho nao seria o certo mais estranho
<MarconM> voce esta usando ele agora
<MarconM> como desktop
<Geowany> MarconM: compiz e kde é coisa de bicha
<MarconM> qqqqqqq isso cara
<Geowany> dá muito é pau
<MarconM> Geowany, bom nao posso dizer isso ... comigo vai de boa
<Geowany> os jogos ou qualquer coisa que realmente use o gráfico fica lento
<MarconM> mas eu ativo soh o efeito de cubo
<MarconM> msm
<Geowany> tenta aí cara
<MarconM> os outros eu tiro tudo
<Geowany> usar compiz e ficar jogando
<MarconM> nao gosto de efeito de fogo
<Geowany> tu vai ver o mouse pirando, coisas do tipo
<MarconM> kkkk
<MarconM> sim sim .. eu soh uso o cubo msm
<MarconM> o resto eu tiro
<MarconM> tambem acho feio pacas aquele monte de coisa
<Geowany> pra que diabos um cubo?
<Geowany> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> jkkkkk
<MarconM> sei la
<Geowany> pra exibição é bacaninha
<MarconM> costuma
<MarconM> sim sim
<MarconM> montar tudo
<Geowany> pra impressionar a galera no trabalho...mas pra produção mesmo é uma merda
<MarconM> tuto fica legal
<MarconM> sim sim .. entao
<MarconM> para voce fazer os broder usar
<Geowany> mas pra jogo até o composite fica uma porcaria
<Geowany> dando pau
<MarconM> por que tudo mundo quer ruindwos por que e isso aquilo
<MarconM> é bonitim
<MarconM> dae se mostra o melhor do linux neh
<MarconM> voce joga
<MarconM> algum jogo
<Geowany> o melhor do linux é não ter nem a dignidade de ter um simples controle de estoque, desses de padaria e farmácia...
<Geowany> porque?
<Geowany> porque a galera se preocupa mais com firula do que com coisa produtiva
<Geowany> aí deixam de ganhar dinheiro por isso
<MarconM> sim ...
<MarconM> os unicos 2 jogos q eu vi que parecem ser bons para linux
<MarconM> é o savage 2 e o Ryzom
<MarconM> mas eu nao sou muito fã de jogo
<MarconM> e é online ainda
<Geowany> eu jogo urban terror e enemy territory
<Geowany> alem de glest
<Geowany> valhaminhanossasenhora
<Geowany> tem um Illuminati na sala
<MarconM> esse enemy territory é bom
<MarconM> é tipo batlefild
<Geowany> MarconM: eu gosto
<MarconM> hunm
<MarconM> online, gratis ... sem nennum custo ao consumidor
<MarconM> :p
<MarconM> Geowany, da pra jogar online
<MarconM> se der ... ja quero
<Geowany> da sim
<Geowany> o urt tmb
<MarconM> opa massa
<MarconM> to com net em casa semana q vem
<MarconM> voce joga online
<Geowany> jogo o urt quando minha conexão deixa
<Geowany> nos servers ldj, nizarin, csi
<Geowany> meu nick lá é Geowany ou Lucid_Dreamer
<MarconM> blz ...
<MarconM> agente mantem contato
<MarconM> quando eu pegar la e logar de noite eu te chamo
<MarconM> e voce me da um help se puder
<MarconM> eu estava lendo uns foruns da blizzard
<MarconM> ela disse que jogo apra linux é bom
<MarconM> pro que a comunidade é grande e todos ajudam
<MarconM> a resolver os bugs
<Geowany> MarconM: mas o urt que eu to jogando
<Geowany> o enemy eu jogo offline ou em lan
<MarconM> mas como tem muito distribuição
<MarconM> ele fica muito instavel
<MarconM> e nao compensa lançar para linux
<MarconM> gosta de rpg Geowany
<Geowany> MarconM: a maioria dessas empresas lancam software proprietario apenas pra distribuições que tem uma empresa por tras
<Geowany> tipo a canonical
<Geowany> não estranhe se vc ver, versão win, mac e UBUNTU
<MarconM> sim
<MarconM> a caonical esta muito grande
<MarconM> adoro ubuntu .. mas estou querendo testar o fedora
<MarconM> mas sem paciencia
<MarconM> =/
<MarconM> acabei de formatar o note
<Geowany> rapaz
<MarconM> tirei o ruindows
<Geowany> to com ele aqui numa vm
<MarconM> e deixei soh i linux
<Geowany> bicho da uns paus lascados
<Geowany> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> serio
<MarconM> mas vm agente nao pode levar a serio
<MarconM> por que é virtual ... foda ... tem muita limitação
<MarconM> peloemnios para min
<MarconM> eu ja usei ubuntu na vm da primeira vez
<MarconM> eu nao gostei
<MarconM> dae por insistencia eu instalaei dual boot
<MarconM> no pc ... dae eu vi q nao era tao ruin
<MarconM> Geowany, voce tem o site dos jogos para baixar
<MarconM> to pegando aqui mas os links estao quebrados
<Geowany> MarconM: ubuntugames
<Geowany> tem ate um canal aqui na freenode
<MarconM> masa
<MarconM> vou entrar la
<tsnovo> alguem sabe solucionar o sumiço da barra de titulos?
<tsnovo> meu ubuntu é 10.04
<ptl> barra de títulos do quê?
<tsnovo> das janelas
<drael> acredito que  o comando : metacity --replace resolva seu problema
<diegocn> Fala povo, desculpem pelo [off] mas alguem aí trabalha com magento e pode me dar um help?
<tsnovo> drael, tava falando comigo?
<pqatsi> ptl: sumida
<pqatsi> :p
<tsnovo> porfavor alguem sabe me informar o porque que a barra de titulo das minhas janelas desapareceram?
<rootpt> tsnovo, compiz
<tsnovo> rootpt, sim... oque faço com o compiz???
<diegocn> hmm.. então é o compiz que causa esse problema
<tsnovo> oque faço com o compiz???
<rootpt> escolhe outro Window decorater
 * rootpt is away: Busy..
<tsnovo> poxa mais eu gosto dos efeitos do compiz
<tsnovo> não tem concerto???
<rootpt> n tens nada q mexer nos efeitos do compiz
<rootpt> apenas escolher outro window decorator
<rootpt> nada mais
<tsnovo> como faço isso?
<rootpt> volto daqui a pouco.
<rootpt> na barra de tarefas
<rootpt> no icon do compiz
<tsnovo> sim
<rootpt> carregas com o botao direito, vais ao menu "Select Window Decorator"
<rootpt> Escolhes outro que la' teja a ver se resolve a tua situaçao
<rootpt> Senao sacas um e experimentas
<rootpt> http://compiz-themes.org/
 * rootpt off
<tsnovo> foi isso mesmo
<rootpt> Resolveu o teu problema?
<tsnovo> sim
<rootpt> Ok :-)
<tsnovo> porem depois eu cliquei novamente no compiz e as janelas voltaram
 * rootpt is away: bbl
<tsnovo> a barra de titulos voltou
<ptl> pqatsi: sim
<us3r1me> Olá, alguém oferece suporte neste canal?
<Andre_Gondim> us3r1me, é a ideia
<Andre_Gondim> :D
<us3r1me> rs
<us3r1me> seguinte, é o velho problema do áudio - minha vs do Ubuntu é a 10.10
<us3r1me> desde a instalacao o som não rodou
<us3r1me> mexi no alsamixer, fazendo combinacoes na propriedade do som, acabou ficando a saída como: Saída Fictícia
<us3r1me> pelo visto, só piorou
<MarconM> us3r1me, é notebook... desktop..modelo da placa
<us3r1me> desk
<us3r1me> só um momento
<us3r1me> 00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 60)
<us3r1me> 00:11.6 Communication controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 80
<us3r1me> este é a saída do modem, não?
<us3r1me> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237 PCI bridge [K8T800/K8T890 South]
<us3r1me> 00:0d.0 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies Inc. VT1720/24 [Envy24PT/HT] PCI Multi-Channel Audio Controller (rev 01)
<MarconM> clama ae
<Arch__> via é phoda
<MarconM> vai no terminal
<MarconM> e digita lspci -l
<us3r1me> ok
<MarconM> us3r1me, ele nao tem audio ou quando voce vai assistir algo ele some
<us3r1me> ~$ lspci -l
<us3r1me> lspci: invalid option -- 'l'
<us3r1me> entao
<MarconM> :s
<MarconM> ueh
<MarconM> tenta soh lspci
<Andre_Gondim> us3r1me, vai em Sistema --> Preferências --> Som
<us3r1me> entao, o que me parece ser relacionado ao áudio é isto
<us3r1me>  00:0d.0 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies Inc. VT1720/24 [Envy24PT/HT] PCI Multi-Channel Audio Controller (rev 01)
<us3r1me> como o som da minha placa-mãe queimou, eu estou usando uma placa PCI
<us3r1me> há tempos já
<MarconM> hunm ...
<MarconM> ma ele nao funciona de nenhum jeito
<us3r1me> inclusive no Windows o som está ok
<MarconM> ok ... ja foi la ver ... se esta mute
<MarconM> pode ser bobo ... mas pode acontecer
<us3r1me> entao, aumentei todos volumes no alsamixer
<us3r1me> e inclusive, agora, o alsamixer não está mais rodando!
<us3r1me> kk
<MarconM> kkkkk
<MarconM> estranho
<MarconM> deveria funcionar
<MarconM> por que se apareceu
<MarconM> ele reconheceu
<Arch__> seleciona a interface
<us3r1me> usei o cmd sudo /sbin/alsa unload... depois reload
<us3r1me> e agora nem o alsamixer funciona
<Arch__> por algum daqueles programas do pulseaudio
<us3r1me> opa, vamos lá
<Arch__> us3r1me: use os programas do pulseaudio pra mexer aí
<Arch__> nada de alsamixer
<Arch__> o alsa tu só vai fuçar antes de entrar na interface gráfica
<us3r1me> pulseaudio
<us3r1me> E: pid.c: Daemon already running.
<us3r1me> E: main.c: pa_pid_file_create() falhou.
<Arch__> dpois que tu entra na interface gráfica o pulseaudio é carregado automaticamente
<us3r1me> entao
<us3r1me> como que uso
<Arch__> paprefs pavucontrol
<Arch__> nnão lembro qual dos dois
<us3r1me> hum, ok
<us3r1me> os dois n estao instalados, tem alguma diferenca entre eles? digo, alguma preferencia p/ instala-los?
<us3r1me> ou é indiferente?
<us3r1me> o estranho é que fucando aqui, fucando ali, o ícone do som mudou, a saída está configurada como Saída Fictícia...
<Arch__> us3r1me: são programas pra controlar volume e outras coisas do pulseaudio
<Arch__> são interfaces pra gnome ^^
<us3r1me> blz
<us3r1me> ih, também está com a saída fictícia
<Arch__> sim
<Arch__> veja se tem como alterar
<us3r1me> no pavucontrol ficou na msm
<us3r1me> olhe, tentei novamente o /sbin/alsa reload e fez uns chiados nas cx de som
<us3r1me>  sudo /sbin/alsa reload
<us3r1me> lsof: WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon file system /home/username/.gvfs
<us3r1me>       Output information may be incomplete.
<us3r1me> Unloading ALSA sound driver modules: snd-ice1724 snd-ice17xx-ak4xxx snd-ak4xxx-adda snd-ak4114 snd-pt2258 snd-i2c snd-ac97-codec snd-ak4113 snd-pcm snd-rawmidi snd-timer snd-seq-device snd-page-alloc.
<us3r1me> Loading ALSA sound driver modules: snd-ice1724 snd-ice17xx-ak4xxx snd-ak4xxx-adda snd-ak4114 snd-pt2258 snd-i2c snd-ac97-codec snd-ak4113 snd-pcm snd-rawmidi snd-timer snd-seq-device snd-page-alloc.
<MarconM> Geowany, me passa o link do seu conky
<MarconM> Lua
<Arch__> us3r1me: é claro
<Arch__> recarregando o alsa com várias coisas usando o som
<Arch__> us3r1me: espere um pouco
<Arch__> digite ctrl alt f1
<Arch__> e para voltar
<Arch__> ctrl alt f7
<Arch__> us3r1me: vai no tty 1 (ctrl alt f1), logue, digite sudo su, e depois alsaconf
<us3r1me> reiniciei sem querer, o Arch__ saiu?
<us3r1me> Arch__, reiniciei sem querer
<us3r1me> desculpe
<us3r1me> mas continuando, após a reinicializacao voltou a cfg que estava antes (sem aquela saída fictícia)
<Arch__> tá funfando agora?
<Arch__> e tu leu tudo o que eu disse?
<Arch__> ou mandou o ctrl alt f1 direto e ficou perdido?
<us3r1me> kk
<us3r1me> não sei
<us3r1me> <Arch__> digite ctrl alt f1
<us3r1me> <Arch__> e para voltar
<us3r1me> <Arch__> ctrl alt f7
<us3r1me> só até aqui
<us3r1me> teve mais?
<Arch__> aham
<Arch__> se o problema persistir
<Arch__> logar com root
<Arch__> alsaconf
<us3r1me> mas ainda não funfou
<Arch__> como*
<us3r1me> o iconezinho do som está aparentemente "normal", saca?
<Arch__> sim
<us3r1me> e quando rodo o alsamixer, e aperto f6 para trocar a placa de som, aparecem duas em questao
<Arch__> hmm
<us3r1me> -  (padrão)                          │          │▒▒│      >
<us3r1me> │     │▒▒│     │  │ │0  VIA 8237                          │          │▒▒│      >
<us3r1me> │     │▒▒│     │  │ │1  ICEnsemble ICE1724
<us3r1me> essas duas
<Arch__> escolhe a via
<Arch__> us3r1me: funfou?
<us3r1me> ainda nao
<us3r1me> estava vendo o controle de volume do pulseaudio
<us3r1me> pûs um som no rhythmbox
<us3r1me> ele capta o som e tudo mais
<us3r1me> a barra corre, saca?
<Arch__> sim
<us3r1me> só que, no entanto, sem som
<Arch__> us3r1me: rodou o alsaconf como root?
<us3r1me> ainda nao
<us3r1me> nao havia lido completamente o que pôs
<MarconM> como eu desinstalo algo com apt-get
<MarconM> nao lembro bem
<MarconM> é apt-get remove --purge " aplicativo "
<Arch__> sim
<MarconM> vlw
<MarconM> eu fiz e nao funfa
<MarconM> ele continua la
<MarconM> aeuahueaheauehaeuahuah
<MarconM> safadinho
<Arch__> instale o aptitude
<Arch__> quebra um galho nessas horas
<MarconM> eu to usando o ubuntu mini
<MarconM> 12mb a iso
<MarconM> aeuaheeuaheuaea
<Arch__> lol
<MarconM> eu vou instalar o fluxbox
<MarconM> por ele e o lxde
<MarconM> quero ver qual é o melhor
<MarconM> lol
<MarconM> Arch__, se usa o gnome
<MarconM> oui ta usando o unity ja
<us3r1me> fluxbox é mais leve que o gnome, certo?
<MarconM> sim
<Arch__> MarconM: archlinux + kde
<MarconM> kde o.O
<us3r1me> porque tá travando tudo
<MarconM> guerreiro voce
<Arch__> us3r1me: gnome = ambiente de trabalho
<Arch__> fluxbox = gerenciador de janelas
<Arch__> MarconM: pq? Ø·Ø
<us3r1me> hum
<MarconM> Arch__, qual kde
<Arch__> 4.6.1
<us3r1me> existe outro ambiente de trabalho mais leve que o gnome?
<MarconM> eu usei ... da muito pau
<MarconM> pesado
<MarconM> pra caramba
<Arch__> us3r1me: xfce
<MarconM> mas ele é bonito
<MarconM> sem duvidas
<us3r1me> e o xfce cumpre o que promete?
<Arch__> ambiente de trabalho é mais completo que um gerenciador de janelas
<Arch__> sim
<Arch__> mas é feio
<Arch__> pelo menos na minha opinião xD
<MarconM> Arch__, voce trabalho com o que
<us3r1me> hum
<MarconM> precisamente
<us3r1me> é o do ratinho né?
<Arch__> MarconM: nada
<Arch__> to fazendo facul de SI
<MarconM> a soh
<Arch__> vo pega transferência ainda pra puc
<Arch__> só no 2 semestre
<Arch__> é foda perder prazo...
<MarconM> eu trabalho com CAD
<MarconM> tipo autocad
<Arch__> us3r1me: sim
<MarconM> mas para linux
<MarconM> =D
<MarconM> desegn
<MarconM> inkscape blender
<Arch__> hmm
<MarconM> ^^
<Arch__> pego o jeito dos dois já
<MarconM> de qual
<Arch__> a maior parte da galera chora qdo fica sem o CAD do windows
<MarconM> kkkkk
<MarconM> saiu um cad apra linux
<MarconM> gratis
<MarconM> melhor q ja testei
<MarconM> draftsight
<Arch__> quero dizer
<MarconM> muito bom
<Arch__> tpw
<MarconM> 50mb
<MarconM> aeuahauehaa
<Arch__> pelo menos é o que vejo nos sites por aí
<MarconM> em casa no note eu uso ele
<Arch__> mas enfim...saco nada dessa área
<MarconM> tipo ele saiu semana passada
<MarconM> saca
<MarconM> é novo o programa
<Arch__> sim
<Arch__> eu vi no br-linux
<MarconM> hunm
<MarconM> massa ... bom pra quem nao sai do ruindows por causa do autocad
<MarconM> agora pode
<MarconM> =D
<MarconM> soh que estou com preguiça de instlar o linux aqui no trampo
<MarconM> até deixar do jeito que gosta
<MarconM> aeuhauha
<us3r1me> Arch__, a solucao pelo que vi é adicionar uma linha no arquivo /etc/modules.conf
<us3r1me> options snd-via82xx dxs_support=2
<us3r1me> correto?
<Arch__> sim
<MarconM> us3r1me, conseguiu fazer o som funfar
<MarconM> ?
<us3r1me> ok, vamos lá
<Arch__> tem uns outros posts falando que funfar corretamente sem fazer nada a partir do 10.04
<us3r1me> quase MarconM
<us3r1me> kk
<Arch__> mas se pra ti não funfou
<Arch__> tenta isso aí
<us3r1me> ok
<MarconM> o.ç
<Arch__> e olha se o teu módulo de áudio realmente é esse xD
<Arch__> lsmod |grep snd-via
<MarconM> Arch__, voce usa pra jogo essas coisa
<MarconM> ou soh office .. net mirc
<Arch__> kra
<Arch__> de vez em quando eu jogo
<Arch__> mas dei uma parada
<MarconM> hunm
<MarconM> o que
<Arch__> maioria dos jogos tá meio paia
<MarconM> eu num sou fã
<Arch__> warcraft
<MarconM> sim
<MarconM> a soh
<Arch__> need for speed underground
<MarconM> mas tem warcraft
<Arch__> hitman
<MarconM> par linux
<Arch__> nope
<MarconM> ¬¬
<MarconM> wine
<Arch__> tem um jogo que é um clone de dota
<Arch__> para linux xD
<MarconM> kkkkkkk
<MarconM> ryzon
<MarconM> savage
<Arch__> faz sucesso pra kct
<MarconM> qual o nome
<MarconM> savage 3
<Arch__> heroes of newerth
<Arch__> sei lá xD
<MarconM> sim
<MarconM> esse sim
<Arch__> savage 2 é do mesmo estúdio
<MarconM> yes
<MarconM> ia te falar agora
<MarconM> =D
<MarconM> esse ryzom parece ser bom
<MarconM> mas nao tem brasileiro
<MarconM> jogando
<MarconM> quem nao sabe ingles se lasca
<MarconM> eu vou começar para ver se é bom
<MarconM> esperando net em casa
<Arch__> meu inglês é = buceta de puta
<Arch__> é uma merda
<MarconM> aeuhauhuehauaha
<Arch__> mas engana mto otário
<MarconM> kkkkk
<Andre_Gondim> .kick Arch__ não fale palavrão no canal
<MarconM> Arch__, ja ouviu falar de ubuntu satanic edition
<MarconM> aeuhaueaheauehauaha
<Arch__> mals x.o
<MarconM> o.I
<MarconM> aeuahuehauahueaahauaha
<pqatsi> Andre_Gondim: aew!
<MarconM> estranho até q ele demorou
<pqatsi> Andre_Gondim: tava sumido
<MarconM> para dar kick
<Andre_Gondim> em caso de dúvida as regras estão no tópico do canal :D
<tsnovo> olá boa tarde eu queria saber como faço para saber se existe compatibilidade entre um programa e o ubuntu
<MarconM> tsnovo, como assim
<MarconM> tsnovo, se ele vai rodar
<tsnovo> eu jogo ydm
<tsnovo> isso
<MarconM> bom .. o mais facil ... é o google msm
<MarconM> ydm + google
<MarconM> osp
<MarconM> =D
<Arch__> www.google.comb
<tsnovo> eu já procurei mas nada
<MarconM> ydm + ubuntu
<Arch__> www.google.com.br/linux *
<MarconM> ydm
<MarconM> nunca ouvi falar
<MarconM> peri xove
<Arch__> coloca o nome completo
<tsnovo> é yugi oh
<MarconM> ¬¬
<tsnovo> duelo master
<tsnovo> rsrs
<MarconM> zuoh
<tsnovo> é serio
<MarconM> u.Ç
<MarconM> ja tentou magic
<MarconM> =D
<tsnovo> kkkkkkkkkk
<tsnovo> já joguei um pouco
<MarconM> hunm
<MarconM> tsnovo, qual sua idade
<tsnovo> porem minha dulvida é que antigamente eu havia instalado um negocio java
<tsnovo> que permitia instalar programas por exe
<Andre_Gondim> tsnovo, acredito que estejas falando do Wine
<tsnovo> eu tenho 25
<tsnovo> rsrs
<tsnovo> talvez
<MarconM> http://www.shadowrealms.com.br/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=2416&view=previous
<tsnovo> não entendo muito
<MarconM> tsnovo, entra ae
<MarconM> la em baixo tem linux
<MarconM> é esse tsnovo
<tsnovo> posso instalalo pelo pacote de programas do ubuntu?
<MarconM> nao sei .. tenta la
<MarconM> mas acredito que nao
<tsnovo> wine certo?
<MarconM> vai ter que baixar e compilar
<MarconM> nao tem para linux la para baixar no site
<MarconM> o.o
<MarconM> la em baixo
<MarconM> oww
<MarconM> desculpa
<MarconM> programa errado
<MarconM> foi mau tsnovo
<tsnovo> rsrs
<MarconM> esse ae é para criar rede pela net
<MarconM> saca qual é neh
<MarconM> mas é bom tava querendo ele
<MarconM> =D
<tsnovo> rsrs
<MarconM> Arch__, to aqui terminado de instalr o mini
<MarconM> e ae achou o ubuntu satanic
<MarconM> aeuahauehuahuheueah
<Arch__> rapaz
<Arch__> não consigo me acostumar com o apt-get
<MarconM> kkkkk
<Arch__> e não vivo mais se uma distro rolling-release
<MarconM> hunm
<Arch__> então do arch só dá pra mudar pro gentoo
<tsnovo> sim...
<Arch__> e como o gentoo é um cú
<Arch__> vo ficar no arch mesmo
<MarconM> kkkk
<tsnovo> e estes simuladores de windows??
<MarconM> affs
<MarconM> wine
<MarconM> cara ... seguinte
<MarconM> se o cara vai usar emulador
<MarconM> por que nao instala dual boot
<MarconM> ta loco fica 3 meses nos foruns
<MarconM> para ver como q funfa isso e aquilo
<MarconM> erro de dll .
<MarconM> tnc
<Illuminati> tsnovo; o wine serve para instalar programas no ruindows no linux. No wine, voce pode escolher em qual windows o programa que voce quer instalar é compativel. Não é muito dificil...é bem interativo, mas infelizmente como o ruindows é cheio de dll possa ser que o seu wine nao consiga instalar. Se tiver problemas, existe um site que fornece essas dll's.
<MarconM> tsnovo, tem gente que vai la e copia todas as dll do window para e
<MarconM> ae
<MarconM> mas ... cara .. se voce vai usar emulador ... instlar o xp msm em dual boot
<MarconM> e pronto
<MarconM> usa o que precisa
<MarconM> o povo quer sair do ruindows e usa emulador
<MarconM> do ruindows ... que fica muito mais ruindows ainda
<tsnovo> não é emulador não
<tsnovo> é jogo online
<tsnovo> mais é tipo cs
<MarconM> qual o nome
<MarconM> urban terror
<MarconM> enemy territory
<tsnovo> ydm yugi oh duel master
<tsnovo> ele é bem simples
<tsnovo> só é online
<MarconM> hunm
<MarconM> bom se quem sabe
<MarconM> enta ae
<MarconM> entao ... se der certo da um alo
<MarconM> acredito qe funfa sim
<MarconM> se ele é pequeno
<MarconM> Arch__, tem uma maquina parada aqui
<MarconM> vou instalar o minimal ubuntu nele
<MarconM> e instalar o lxde
<MarconM> para deixar ele server de donwload
<MarconM> aeuheaueheuha
<Arch__> tente o archlinux
<MarconM> seriado a noite inteira
<Arch__> mas cuidado
<MarconM> pesado
<Arch__> vai viciar
<Arch__> D:
<MarconM> aeuahuehaeuaheauehuaheha
<MarconM> com KDE
<MarconM> ta maluco
<MarconM> o pc nao tem memoria
<MarconM> tem lembrança
<us3r1me> ué, não existe mais o xfce na lista do apt-get?
<Arch__> archlinux é uma meta distribuição
<Arch__> www.vivaolinux.com.br
<Arch__> procura por mamãe quero arch
<MarconM> o pc se manda ele fazer algo
<MarconM> ele esquece
<MarconM> aeuahueaheuehauehauehaa
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> eu ja tinha ouvido falar desse archlinux
<MarconM> mas ele é independente neh
<MarconM> criado por user
<tsnovo> sim...
<MarconM> hunm
<Arch__> é independente mesmo
<tsnovo> este wine tem versão normal e versão beta
<tsnovo> instalo qual?
<MarconM> bom
<MarconM> tsnovo, normal ... beta pode dar pau
<MarconM> qual tamanho desse ydm
<MarconM> ?
<MarconM> manooo .. a arabe ia ligar a cam para min ver ela
<MarconM> aeiuhaueahea
<MarconM> a muie fugiu
<MarconM> aeaueheuaheauehauehaeuhauhauhauehuaheae
<MarconM> deve ter ido explodir algo " sarcasmo "
<tsnovo> ele tem uns 5mb
<tsnovo> o ydm tem por volta de 5mb
<us3r1me> Arch__, estive lendo na página do bug e teve um cmnt sobre alguem que tem a msm placa-mae que uso. E a mesma, no meu caso, está queimada. Então uso uma outra placa PCI de audio... Essa VIA não seria o som onboard da placa?
<Arch__> provavelmente
<Arch__> a tua outra placa não foi detectada pelo lspci?
<MarconM> us3r1me, mas a placa foi detectada sim neh
<MarconM> eu lembro que voce colou aqui
<MarconM> estranho nao funfar
<us3r1me> vejam
<us3r1me> parece que ele adicionou dois jumpers bloqueando ela (a onboard) da asus k8v
<us3r1me> and added a jumper to pins 5-6 and 9-10 on the motherboard's FP_AUDIO block. Then after undoing some of the software changes I had made, sound "just worked
<us3r1me> (...)using the onboard VIA 8237, with the snd_via82xx module
<us3r1me> essa onboard queimou há tempos
<us3r1me> entao comprei uma placa PCI para o audio
<MarconM> us3r1me, aeuahaueh... ja pensou em comprar outra placa
<MarconM> =D
<us3r1me> puxando aparecem duas
<us3r1me> kkk
<us3r1me> tô pensando em comprar outro pc
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> seria bom
<MarconM> evite sis
<MarconM> auehaueheauehaa
<us3r1me> hsudah
<us3r1me> cada vez que troco de janela é um sofrimento
<tsnovo> sim já baixei o wine como faço agora para instalar?
<us3r1me> até digitando aqui está dando aquele "lag" sabe
<us3r1me> bom... vou "mete" jumper
<tsnovo> ???????
<tsnovo> como faço para instalar programas com o wine?
<MarconM> tsnovo, clica com botao direito
<tsnovo> e
<MarconM> em cima do exe do programa
<MarconM> e vai estar la
<MarconM> executar com wine
<tsnovo> The file '/home/tiago/Documentos/JOGOS/Yu-Gi-Oh Duel Master/Yu-Gi-Oh Duel Master.EXE' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied form an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.
<tsnovo> apareceu isso aí
<MarconM> ok
<MarconM> clica vai em propriedades
<tsnovo> e aí???
<MarconM> e tem la
<MarconM> uma caixa para marcar
<MarconM> executavel
 * rootpt is back (gone 02:37:34)
<MarconM> tsnovo, deu certo
<tsnovo> aeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<tsnovo> rodou
<MarconM> alguem gosta dessa banda
<MarconM> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K_rODdmYBQo
<MarconM> tsnovo, lol
<MarconM> boaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa garoto
<MarconM> voce deve gostar muito desse ydm
<MarconM> para ter esse trabalho
<MarconM> =D
<MarconM> neh naop Arch__
<MarconM> euahuehaeuaheauehaeuaheau
<Arch__> é
<Arch__> o.o
<tsnovo> kkkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> kkkkk
<tsnovo> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<tsnovo> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<tsnovo> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<tsnovo> kkkkkkkkk
<tsnovo> é uma onda
<MarconM> sei
<MarconM> oww...ja tentou jogar Hon, savage 2, ryzom
<MarconM> tsnovo, para linux
<tsnovo> não
<tsnovo> hum...
<MarconM> procura no google os videos do ryzom
<tsnovo> eu gosto muito da serie
<tsnovo> de yugi oh
<MarconM> serie
<tsnovo> mais em fim
<tsnovo> anime
<MarconM> ¬¬1
<tsnovo> serie porque tem mais de 1
<MarconM> ta neh
<MarconM> sim sim
<MarconM> derrrr
<tsnovo> e é isso
<tsnovo> valeu mesmo
<MarconM> cara voce conhece o anime
<tsnovo> claro
<MarconM> soul eater
<tsnovo> não só ele como muitos outros
<tsnovo> tambem
<tsnovo> bleach
<tsnovo> naruto
<tsnovo> death note
<MarconM> fate stay night
<tsnovo> tambem
<tsnovo> d gray man
<MarconM> muito massa
<tsnovo> é
<MarconM> como é que é
<MarconM> gay man
<MarconM> qqqqqqqqqqqqqqq isso veio
<tsnovo> kkkkkkkkkk
<tsnovo> kkkkkkkkkkk
<tsnovo> dgray man
<MarconM> agente ta no dialogo bom aqui
<MarconM> ¬¬
<MarconM> aeuhauehaeuheauhuhaa
<tsnovo> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<tsnovo> kkkkkkkkkkk
<tsnovo> vocês são uma onda
<tsnovo> mais em fim
<tsnovo> agora o negocio vai ser para jogar online
<tsnovo> sim cara já viu death note??
<MarconM> sim
<MarconM> ja ouvi falar
<tsnovo> gostou?
<MarconM> mas nunca assist
<tsnovo> é muuuuuuuuuito bom
<MarconM> dizem que no fim .. os cara acaba com o anime
<tsnovo> a historia é super ofiginal
<MarconM> é bom assistir mas nao o ultimo
<tsnovo> é
<MarconM> enfim
<tsnovo> eu não assisti o final
<MarconM> estamos fugindo o canal
<MarconM> ubuntu
<MarconM> =D
<tsnovo> pois não gostei
<tsnovo> kkkkkkkkkk
<tsnovo> kkkkkkkk
<tsnovo> foi mal
<MarconM> tudo bem
<MarconM> eu tambem tava junto
<MarconM> =D
<MarconM> culpa minha
<MarconM> =D
<tsnovo> que nada
<tsnovo> é dificil ficar falando de uma coisa só
<MarconM> Arch__, ta acabando aqui
<MarconM> aeuhaueahuheaa
<MarconM> vou tentar o lxde
<tsnovo> apesar de ser tão amplo o assunto
<MarconM> para ver se consigo
<MarconM> usar
<MarconM> o Arch__ eu fui e editei o arquivo .conkyrc e nao fez nada
<MarconM> fico do jeito padrao msm
<MarconM> nao fez nada
<MarconM> u.u
 * tania is back (gone 04:03:56)
<MarconM> Arch__, eu consigo instlar o lxde offline
<MarconM> tem ele para baixar em pacte
<Arch__> lol
<Arch__> MarconM: www.archlinux.org
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> Arch__, se quer de todo jeito fazer eu usar isso neh
<MarconM> =D
<Arch__> MarconM: recomendo ler esse artigo antes
<Arch__> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/Mamae-quero-Arch-%28parte-1%29/
<Arch__> pra não se assustar dpois
<MarconM> ok
<Kaiowa> boa tarde pessoal
<MarconM> Arch__, puxa saco
<Kaiowa> fiz um pen drive bootavel do meu Ubuntu 10.04 32bits para instalar no net book
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<Kaiowa> mais estou tento uma saida de erro not a COM32R image
<Kaiowa> alguem sabe?
<Arch__> MarconM: vale a pena
<Arch__> to usando faz um tempão
<Arch__> viciei mesmo =x
<MarconM> usava o que antes
<MarconM> ubuntu
<MarconM> ele é baseado em ubuntu
<MarconM> os comandos é igual
<Arch__> debian
<Kaiowa> se alguem puder me ajudar
<MarconM> hunm
<MarconM> Arch__, eu tenho um notebook
<Arch__> arch não é baseado no ubuntu
<Arch__> .-.
<MarconM> é o que
<MarconM> entao
<Kaiowa> porque estou fazendo igual ao que manda no site
<Arch__> é independente
<MarconM> Kaiowa, quando voce baixou a imagem
<Kaiowa> Arch__, é arch mesmo e saiu uma versão  x e live
<MarconM> para o pendrive fez um checksun nela
<MarconM> para ver se veio com defeito
<Kaiowa> MarconM, fiz o pen e fui gravar
<Kaiowa> fiz com o cd
<Kaiowa> pus o programinha la e estava pronto o pendrive bootavel
<Kaiowa> mais
<MarconM> sim
<Kaiowa> estranho essa saida de erro
<MarconM> muito
<Kaiowa> ja esta com o ubuntu no pendrive da megaware
<MarconM> troca o pen drive
<Kaiowa> mais ta muito ruim
<Kaiowa> ok
<MarconM> Arch__, entao vou baixar e usar ele na vm
<MarconM> vamus ver
<bruc3> arch_sk8
<bruc3> quem usa arch?
<Arch__> eu
<bruc3> !baixar
<ubottu-br> Ubuntu 10.10.10 saiu! Atualize/instale agora o seu: http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ -- Baixem torrents! E ajudem o próximo a baixar mais rápido também :)
<bruc3> !baixar arch
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'baixar arch' not found
<Kaiowa> MarconM, tenho o Arch bang num celeron 2.26ghz
<bruc3> Arch__ onde acho ele?
<Kaiowa> e consigo rodar videos full hd
<Arch__> www.archlinux.org
<Kaiowa> alias hd
<Kaiowa> sem placa de video
<MarconM> Uia
<MarconM> :s
<Arch__> eu fazia isso
<bruc3> é que eu nunca usei linux, sabe? estou querendo usar agora, alguem me recomenda algum linux bom?
<Arch__> no meu antigo note
<Arch__> celeron m
<Arch__> 1.5 ghz
<Arch__> ah
<Arch__> vai de ubuntu então
<Arch__> 1.6 ghz*
<bruc3> o que é Kubuntu?
<MarconM> Arch__, diz ... para bruc3 usar Archlinux
<MarconM> aeuaheuaheuaheauha
<MarconM> =D
<MarconM> aeuahuehaueaha
<MarconM> nao
<MarconM> :p
<Arch__> MarconM: ele vai apanhar muito pro arch
<bruc3> Arch__ você acha?
<MarconM> tadinho
<Arch__> bruc3: kubuntu = Ubuntu com o desktop kde
<bruc3> mas eu já fiz Jiu Jits
<Kaiowa> bruc3, Kubuntu é a distro da canonical com kde
<MarconM> diz isso nao ...
<bruc3> o que é kde?
<Kaiowa> rs
<Arch__> bruc3: digamos que o archlinux não é para iniciantes
<Kaiowa> bruc3, kde é o mais parecido com o windows
<Kaiowa> interface
<Arch__> o ubuntu que você conhece
<Kaiowa> coloca no google fotos
<Arch__> o ubuntu padrão
<MarconM> Arch__, ele usava slackware
<Arch__> ele vem com a interface padrão gnome
<bruc3> padrão é defaul?
<Arch__> esse kubuntu vem com o kde
<Arch__> em vez do gnome
<Arch__> sim
<MarconM> default
<bruc3> ahh siim, que legal
<Kaiowa> pacman
<bruc3> e a gnome é bunitim?
<Arch__> o normal do ubuntu é o gnome
<MarconM> bruc3, opa
<Arch__> essa outra
<Kaiowa> bruc3, gnome tem mais investimentos
<Kaiowa> para iniciantes
<MarconM> sim mas agora ta indo para o unity
<Arch__> tem outro nome pra não confundir as pessoas
<Arch__> só isso
<Arch__> é da canonical e é ubuntu tbm
<Arch__> mas pra não confundir
<Arch__> colocaram outro nome no bicho
<bruc3> me recomendaram o freebsd, o que é freebsd?
<Arch__> k
<Arch__> FreeBSD = um sistema unix-like
<Kaiowa> mesma saida de erro
<Arch__> não é linux
<Kaiowa> MarconM,
<gabezao> free bsd = bacaon sem dourar
<gabezao> é de graça!
<bruc3> Ah não? e é oq ue?
<MarconM> kkkkkk
<Arch__> bruc3: esse é o kde
<MarconM> Kaiowa, sim
<Arch__> http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.6/index.php
<bruc3> vou ver, só um minuto
<MarconM> o Kaiowa voce ta usando que sistema
<MarconM> agora
<MarconM> linux ou ruindows
<Arch__> http://www.ubuntu.com/
<Arch__> e aí tá o ubuntu
<bruc3> Arch__ nossa, como o kde é bunito. você usa ele?
<bruc3> aiih, quero por KDE no meu windows, tem como Arch__?
<Arch__> é eu uso o kde
<Arch__> tem kde pra windows
<Arch__> mas é só pra usar os apps do KDE no windows
<Arch__> e mais algumas coisas
<Kaiowa> MarconM, estou no meu pc
<bruc3> onde acho?
<Arch__> não vai ser a mesma coisa do kde no linux
<bruc3> me passa o link
<Kaiowa> e tem o net aqui do lado
<Arch__> aí eu já não sei direito :s
<Arch__> pq não uso windows há 3 anos
<MarconM> olha nao tenho que reclamar do seven
<bruc3> Arch__
<MarconM> comigo nunca deu pau
<bruc3> tem ubuntu satanic edition para amd64
<bruc3> ?
<MarconM> ¬¬
<Kaiowa> MarconM,
<Arch__> satanic edition?
<Arch__> o.o
<MarconM> bruc3, cheio da graça
<MarconM> olo
<bruc3> nossa, ninguem gosta de mim. >//
<Arch__> http://www.kubuntu.org/
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkk
<Arch__> away
<MarconM> bruc3, olha o drama
<bruc3> Arch__ o que é away?
<bruc3> MarconM Ah, mas é verdade, eu sou EMO, sabia?
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> sabia
<MarconM> eu vi umas fotos sua de calça verde
<MarconM> com um controle de ps3 apertando " RESTART "
<bruc3> kkkkkkkkkkká
<bruc3> exatamente!
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> chorei largado
<MarconM> aeuhaueaheauheuea
<MarconM> rachei aqui
<bruc3> ahsuahsuha
<MarconM> Arch__, voce sabe como configura a net por shell
<MarconM> terminal no ubuntu
<bruc3> .D
<chaintech> Oi gente
<MarconM> ifconfig eth0 add ip 192.168.1.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 gw 192.168.2.2
<MarconM> assim
<MarconM> alguem sabe me diuzer
<MarconM> dizer
 * rootpt brb
<us3r1> fala galera, alguém sabe como defino a placa padrão usada para o áudio? via alsamixer, teclando F6 ele não grava a placa selecionada como padrão...
<us3r1> ele reconhece ambas, só que está usando a placa onboard e preciso que defina a PCI como padrão
<Arch__> us3r1:
<Arch__> não é via alsamixer
<Arch__> é via alsaconf
<us3r1> Arch__,  tentei trocar de usuario como me disse, mas nao consigo entrar como root
<Arch__> sim
<Arch__> no ubuntu "não existe usuário root"
<Arch__> logue normalmente
<Arch__> e use sudo su
<us3r1> hummm
<Arch__> que aí tu consegue
<us3r1> alsaconf
<us3r1> ok
<us3r1> lá vamos
<us3r1> é preciso fechar esta sessão antes?
<Arch__> não
<Arch__> sudo su
<Arch__> tu digita isso no terminal
<us3r1> aperto crtl alt f1
<us3r1> coloco meu usuario e senha mas não entro
<us3r1> login incorrect
<chaintech> faz sudo alsamixer
<us3r1> preciso ir para a "sessão F1", ou posso realizar o cmd nesta minha sessão
<us3r1> ?
<chaintech> vai no terminal e faz assim sudo alsaconf depois de escolheres a tua placa faz alsamixer denovo
<MarconM> us3r1, ainda mano ... putz foda hein
<us3r1> kkk
<chaintech> no fim de tudo #alsactl store para gravar o teu perfil
<us3r1> chaintech,  sudo: alsaconf: command not found
<us3r1> :/
<Arch__> instale o alsa-utils
<us3r1> alsa-utils já é a versão mais nova.
<us3r1> :/
<us3r1> tá f*
<us3r1> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/change-detected-default-sound-card-in-ubuntu-10-10-a-857918/
<MarconM> Arch__, como eu reinicio o ubuntu em mode texto
<chaintech> us3r1 já tentastes fazer isso mas no applet indicador? aquela colona quem na barra tem como configurar no meu eu posso trocar as placas lá
<MarconM> tipo no terminal de novo
<chaintech> é isto que estou a falar https://launchpad.net/indicator-applet
<MarconM> kkk
<MarconM> chaintech, conseguiu
<us3r1> chaintech,  no ícone de preferências do som, vc diz?
<chaintech> sim
<chaintech> no meu tem lás as minhas placas ai posso trocar e configurar
<us3r1> entao, aparecem duas mesmo, não sei qual é qual, trocando os perfis tem como desligar... mas mexendo mexendo, consegui só transformar a saída em Saída Fictícia kk
<chaintech> a minha onbord é da Nvidia a outra que tenho é creative
<us3r1> ai o applet indicator ficou sem as barrinhas de volume, sabe?
<Arch__> MarconM: no ubuntu não sei
<MarconM> hjunm
<MarconM> blz
<Arch__> não usei por muito tempo
<Arch__> talvez mandando um init 3
<Arch__> sei lá
<MarconM> alguem conhece algum programa tipo delphi para window
<MarconM> temp ara linxu
<tania> MarconM, sobre delphi, procura por Lazarus
<MarconM> tania, blz
<MarconM> vlw
<tania> :)
<virtu> bah chego o monitor 23
<virtu> é uma bacia
<MarconM> virtu, uehaeueheuahauehauhaa
<MarconM> bacia foi boa
<virtu> to com ele no note
<virtu> dai deixei o note 180º aberto
<MarconM> o.O
<virtu> __
<MarconM> qual distro se usa
<virtu> e uso ele de frente
<virtu> windows 7 hehahahaheh
<virtu> =P
<MarconM> u,u
<MarconM> bouaaaaaaaaaaa
<MarconM> #windows nao
<MarconM> aeuhauehauhaeaha
<MarconM> zuera
<virtu> agora só falta guardar uma grana e pegar um mac mini
<MarconM> :s
<MarconM> puts
<MarconM> vende a casa
<MarconM> penhora a sogra
<virtu> pois é
<virtu> vo gasta uns 1799 se comprar no brasil
<MarconM> sim
<MarconM> galera vou sair
<MarconM> amanha agente se fala
<MarconM> eu digo se o lxde ou fluxbox deu certo
<MarconM> blz
<MarconM> flww para todos
<asasasas> meu monitor CRT esta todo embaçado, não foca direito o texto na tela
<MarconM> flww apra voces ae
<MarconM> até amanha
<skletenblack> Eu instalei o VirtualBox aqui, mais as maquinas só ficam com o ip 10.0.2.15, e esses ips não existem, tipo eu uso aqui um router e um wireles, e nas maquinas normais elas asseção a net normal mas não tem ip ?  presiso do ip delas, o que eu faço? e tipo se eu ligo duas maquinas ou mais, todas elas ficam com o ip 10.0.2.15 ao mesmo tempo, e elas acessam a net normal mesmo assim, o que eu faço? presiso dessas maquinas !
<skletenblack> 5 ????
<skletenblack>  ??? *
<skletenblack> aqui estou usando o kernel 2.6.38, será que foi por causa que eu atualizei o kernel? ou não tem nada a ver com isso ?
<skletenblack> Por favor pessoal, se alguem souber me ajuda ai que daqui a pouco tenho que ir para a escola, aqui são 17:55
<skletenblack> ta estou impressionado .... fui cambada ( as vezes me pergunto, para que mesmo existe irc... )
<tsnovo> alguem pode me ajudar?
<hellupline> fale
<tsnovo> tem videos do youtube que não estão rodando
<tsnovo> oque posso fazer?
<hellupline> fica uma tela preta ?
<tsnovo> isso
<hellupline> os botoes do player aparecem ?
<tsnovo> não
<hellupline> e qual o seu  navegador ?
<tsnovo> firefox
<hellupline> hm
<tsnovo> ubuntu 10.04
<hellupline> 1° o problema eh no flash
<hellupline> eh so com video do youtube ou outros flash ficam igual ?
<naufragoweb> tsnovo, voce instalou o flash player?
<tsnovo> sim
<tsnovo> acredito que só no youtube
<tsnovo> mas não são todos os videos do youtube
<naufragoweb> seu ubuntu é 64 bits?
<tsnovo> alguns rodam
<tsnovo> não
<tsnovo> alguns videos do youtube rodam
<tsnovo> mais antes não rodava nem um depois que atualizei o ubuntu começou a rodar
<tsnovo> mais ainda tem uns que não rodam
<hellupline> vc por acaso andou instalando alguma versao do flash?? tipo apt-get install flash-nonfree ?
<mvcirino> Limpou tudo do firefox ? Desde cookies até histórico ? Aqui estava ssi, só que não aparecia o "play"
<naufragoweb> http://www.linuxparatodos.com.br/artigos/tutorial-multimedia-ubuntu-lucid-lynx-10-04
<naufragoweb> tente refazer com esse tutorial
<naufragoweb> e depois rode o video do youtube problematico
<naufragoweb> e nos diga se funcionou ou não
<diegocn> ubuntu 64bits é instavel?
<tsnovo> EU ACHO MEIO ruim ficar mechendo neste negocio de terminal
<tsnovo> não tem outro jeito não?
<virtu> mas tu acho meio bom
<virtu> tu tem que se definir
<tsnovo> eu não gosto de mexer no terminal
<tsnovo> não tem outro jeito?
<virtu> ahh bom
<virtu> mas no que vc usa o terminal?
<virtu> tem diversas interfaces gráficas para linux
<tsnovo> para nada
<tsnovo> eu geralmente instalo programas
<virtu> entao nao o use
<tsnovo> porem muitas vezes corrompe arquivos
<tsnovo> e ja tive que formatar por isso
<tsnovo> só em ultimo casa
<tsnovo> caso
<tsnovo> não conhece outro jeito?
<virtu> não
<tsnovo> vou tentar então
<naufragoweb> no proprio tutorial, se voce ler direito, vai ver que tem uns botões pra fazer a instalação pelo firefox
<virtu> oi tania
<virtu> =)
<tania> e ai virtu, blzinha?
<virtu> tudo bem tanis =)
<virtu> e com vc?
<tania> td tranquilinhu
<tania> desculpa o delay
<tania> hehehe
<virtu> é a distancia
<virtu> =)
<naufragoweb> gente, o canal ubuntu-br-sp não está funcionando mais?
<virtu> ultima enchente afundou ele
<naufragoweb> hehehehe
<Nilodanx521> tor ta dando erro
<Pretto> naufragoweb: o canal ta ok
<naufragoweb> opa... consegui achar aqui e entrar, ..... valeu pretto
<tania> srsrsrsr
#ubuntu-br 2011-03-19
<Rodrigoo> Boa noite
<Viih> Oi
<Viih> tudo bem?
<chaintech> oi gente
<Viih> oi
<virtu> e ai pqatsi
<virtu> tudo bom pqatsi?
<Viih> huuuuuuuuuum
<ruffleS> boa noite. alguém aqui usa velox?
<chaintech> boa noite ruffleS
<ruffleS> chaintech, boa
<daniel_> eu uso
<ruffleS> daniel_, você paga provedor de acesso?
<pqatsi> virtu: opa
<virtu> to no monitor 23 loco pqatsi
<virtu> uma bacia
<marcolinux> alguem aqui usa ltsp ?
<garme> Ola, pessoal.
<garme> Alguem sabe como desinstalar o gnome no ubuntu 10.04?
<ruffleS> garme, sim
<ruffleS> garme, mas depende do que você quer desinstalar
<garme> Quero remover o gnome completamente.
<garme> Tipo... quero instalar um windows manager mais simples...
<garme> Mas rapido...
<ruffleS> garme, bom.. da pra fazer isso pelo aptitude..
<chaintech> mas antes instala outro 1º
<garme> Qual seria o comando?
<garme> Tipo.. pesquisei nos foruns e muitos disseram para usar sudo apt-get --purge remove gnome-core gnome-mime-types...
<ruffleS> garme, sudo apt-get install aptitude
<garme> Mas nao funciona.
<ruffleS> depois de instalado você executa o aptitude com sudo aptitude
<ruffleS> garme, pelo aptitude é mais interessante pq da pra fazer um monte de coisas de uma só vez.. remover o gnome e ainda instalar outro wm/de
<daniel_> talvez tenha que matar o gdm
<daniel_> nunca fiz isso
<daniel_> lol
<garme> Antigamente havia um meta-pacote para o gnome...
<garme> ubuntu-desktop.
<garme> Se removesse, tiraria o gnome.
<garme> Mas... nao funciona mais.
<daniel_> n e esse pacote: ubuntu-desktop?
<garme> Sim...
<garme> Funciona nao.
<garme> :)
<garme> Ja tentei.
<garme> Ele só server para instalar o ubuntu se vc tem o kde, por exemplo.
<garme> mas remover... blah.
<garme> :P
<chaintech> já tentas assim sudo apt-get -purge remove ubuntu-desktop mas tens que ter outro para usares
<fslima0> o 11.04 ira usar o unity?
<chaintech> garme faz assim sudo apt-get --purge remove ubuntu-desktop
<garme> Ja tentei.
<garme> Funfa nao.
<fslima0> certamente irei usar o xubuntu
<chaintech> garme já tens outro instalado?
<garme> Ainda nao.
<garme> :D
<garme> Mas consegui com o pessoal do #ubuntu
<garme> Eh um comando gigante.
<garme> http://psychocats.s465.sureserver.com/ubuntu/purekdelucid
<garme> Olhem ai.
<chaintech> mas assim vais ficar com o KDE
<chaintech> que é bem pior que Gnome
<daniel_> é só tirar o "&& sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<chaintech> e será que ele dá pode dar problemas mas nada como testar
<daniel_> ºº
<chaintech> :)
<garme> Ei tirei.
<garme> :)
<garme> Cara... ta tirando coisa demais.
<garme> Vou ter que reinstalar meio mundo de coisa.
<garme> :D
<chaintech> lol
<chaintech> :D
<garme> hauhauhau
<garme> Aconteceu algo bem estranho.
<garme> (burrice minha)
<garme> desinstalar o gnome, em um terminal do gnome.
<garme> ahuahuahuahuahuahuahuahu
<chaintech> lol
<garme> resultado: tela preta só com o cursor.
<garme> :D
<chaintech> deverias ter instalado outro
<garme> Eh.
<garme> ... marinheiro de 1a. viagem...
<garme> ...
<daniel_> mas agora vc pode instalar
<garme> Sim.
<garme> Posso sim.
<daniel_> eu ja usei gnome e xfce aqui
<daniel_> quando tava no 10.4
<chaintech> testa o LXDE/FLUX ou o OPENBOX tudo bem leve
<fslima0> xubuntu!
<garme> O lxde usa openbox por baixo.
<fslima0> eu recomendo
<ericks> Pessoal alguém sabe me dizer se tem como montar no ubuntu nathy a partição home depois de formatado por exemplo para a versão 11.10?
<garme> Nao entendi a pergunta.
<garme> Poderia refazer?
<garme> Aliás... explique.
<daniel_> vc quer a pasta sua home funcionado depois da nova instalação?
<garme> Ixi... reiniciei a máquina depois que fiquei só no X...
<chaintech> acho que ele quer usar a Home no novo Ubuntu depois de apagar o antigo
<garme> E a tela de login nao aparece.
<garme> :D
<daniel_> [...]gcalctool gdebi gdm gigolo gimp [...]
<garme> Humrum...
<daniel_> lol
<garme> Ficou travada... demorou... demorou.. ai apareceu o login no console.
<garme> ahuhauhauahuhau
<garme> Comandozinho do capeta.
<ericks> Sim
<ericks> quero ela funcionando depois da nova instalação
<ericks> isso chaintech
<Illuminati> Gente, caiu tudo aqui...nao sei se alguem chegou a explicar o que é cron...mas nao recebi...poderiam enviar novamente?
<chaintech> ericks acho que dá mas não te posso dar 100% de certesa
<marcolinux> alguem me ajuda
<garme> Bom... acho que na instalacao do novo ubuntu, no tela do gparted, basta selecionar a particao (com /home) e selecionar o ponto de montagem /home.
<garme> Ps. nao marcar formatacao.
<marcolinux> liguei o celular usb no pc com linux
<ericks> vlw garme
<chaintech> pois se não puf
<chaintech> lol
<marcolinux> preciso montar a particao
<garme> Eu isso algumas vezes.
<marcolinux> como faço para montar
<marcolinux> ?
<garme> Eu fiz isso.
<garme> marcolinux: primeiro crie um diretorio para ser o ponto de montagem (mkdir diretorio), depois monte (sudo mount /dev/particao diretorio)
<marcolinux> mas qual é a partição do dispositivo
<marcolinux> nao sei identificar
<garme> Vc sabe pelo menos o tamanho da particao que quer montar?
<garme> Tipo... tem 300MB ou 100GB...
<garme> ?
<chaintech> marcolinux queres ver o cartão do cel?
<marcolinux> é do celular
<marcolinux> nao sei o tamanho exato
<daniel_> não abriu direto n?
<marcolinux> só liguei no usb
<marcolinux> aqui no ubuntu nao
<daniel_> aqui eu coloco e ja abre = pendrive
<garme> para descobrir as particoes do sistema (incluindo cartoes e pendrives): cat /proc/partitions
<chaintech> se não abriu é pq nao é compativel
<marcolinux> hmm
<marcolinux> aqui nao =/
<chaintech> uns requerem drive da marca
<daniel_> o meu aqui abre tudo
<marcolinux> garme certo fiz o comando
<daniel_> q cel eh?
<chaintech> os meus tb abrem normal
<marcolinux> n95
<garme> marcolinux: vc vai ver uma lista de particoes.
<garme> Normalmente o que tem sda eh o hd principal.
<marcolinux> sim
<Geowany> rezem por mim, estou atualizando do 10.04 pro 10.10
<garme> se tem algo como sdf ou sdg... sdb
<garme> tem?
<marcolinux> tudo sda1 .. 5
<garme> Ixi... reconheceu nao.
<garme> Acho que nao eh suportado.
<marcolinux> ta certo
<marcolinux> :(
<garme> :(
<marcolinux> deixa pra la
<Geowany> marcolinux: você tem que ver também que quando pluga o celular
<marcolinux> valeu a ajuda
<chaintech> a nokia usa soft mesmo no windows
<Geowany> no display do celular pergunta se vc quer usar pc suite ou usb mass storage
<garme> usb mass storage
<garme> :D
<marcolinux> no windows aparece isso
<Geowany> eu uso o meu nokia x3-00 só pra transferencia de dados mesmo...
<Illuminati> Alguem pode me dizero que é cron ?
<garme> cron?
<Illuminati> é
<garme> Agendador de tarefas
<Geowany> Illuminati: agendador de tarefas
<Illuminati> nao acredito que era isso kkkkkk
<Illuminati> vlw
<chaintech> lol
<Illuminati> obrigado
<Geowany> Santa Mãe de Deus, tem até um Illuminati aqui!
<Geowany> kkkkkkkk
<garme> lol
<Illuminati> Geowany...voce nem sabe onde tem mais! huashuahsuahs estamos em tudoooooo
<Illuminati> kkkkkkkkkkk
<marcolinux> vcs conheçem a itaipu ?
<Illuminati> sim
<Geowany> Illuminati: quando que vocês vão acabar com as religiões?
<garme> Ouxi.. quando?
<garme> Nunca.
<marcolinux> os caras compraram 1200 pcs
<Geowany> tem que acabar com a religiões e com esse horror de distros linux
<marcolinux> com windows seven
<Illuminati> %%%%%%%%%
<marcolinux> pra fortalecer o tio bil
<garme> Enquanto rolar money, religioes existirao.
<Illuminati> Concordo garme...mas vamos voltar ao Ubuntu...
<garme> Sim.
<chaintech> o W7 sempre saiu melhor que o Vista que é uma carroça que SO XD
<LostDog> boa noire
<LostDog> ou noite
<chaintech> boa noite LostDog
<marcolinux> estao criando o win 8
<chaintech> ou copiando de outros SOs
<chaintech> lol
<LostDog> bl chaintech
<chaintech> copiam e mal as coisas
<Illuminati> O win 8 segundo a ms vai ser somente para tablets e dispositivos moveis
<chaintech> vamos ver não se pode acreditar na M$
<chaintech> lol
<marcolinux> mas o esquema de organização de maquinas em rede corporativas
<marcolinux> da ms é que vence
<garme> vence pq?
<garme> Ps. ubuntu 10.04, instalacao default, sem gnome, com lxde... total em disco = 1.8GB
<garme> :D
<chaintech> cool garme
<garme> sem openoffice, total = 1,5GB.
<garme> Aff... o que eh que tem tanto que ainda ocupa isso tudo?
<chaintech> garme não era melhor trocares para outra distro tem uma que nem 100Mb usa :)
<garme> chaintech: nao quero uma distro minimalista.
<garme> Quero tirar o gnome e openoffice...
<garme> Vou montar meu desktop aos poucos.
<renebarbosa> garme, debian
<garme> debian?
<renebarbosa> sim
<renebarbosa> instale apenas o sistema basico
<garme> Eu nao, quero nao, posso nao, minha mulher nao deixa nao...
<renebarbosa> e depois saia instalando apenas o que vc quer
<renebarbosa> :)
<garme> Debian eh velharia.
<renebarbosa> hahaha
<garme> Pacotes muito antigos.
<renebarbosa> garme, seu pensamento também não é dos mais atualizados :D
<garme> Servidor ainda vai... mas desktop... nem.
<chaintech> pode ser antigos mas muito mais estaveis
<renebarbosa> garme, versão testing do debian
<garme> renebarbosa: e eh?
<renebarbosa> é perfeita para desktops
<garme> chaintech: sim... mas nao quero ter coisas velhas.
<garme> renebarbosa: siiiim... tem o testing.
<chaintech> claro
<garme> renebarbosa: boa. nao lembrava disso.
<garme> galera... eu tenho trauma do debian.
<garme> foi minha 1a. distro.
<renebarbosa> rs
<renebarbosa> motivo?
<garme> Tipo.. nao funfava quase nada na minha maquina.
<garme> Eu saia do X para um terminal (ctrl+alt+f1, por exemplo)... a tela ficava toda colorida.. parecendo o tapete daqui da sala.
<garme> E outras coisas mais.
<garme> ...
<renebarbosa> kkkk
<garme> Ai fui para o slackware.
<garme> Aff... eu aprendi... mas sofri.
<garme> :D
<renebarbosa> qual era seu adap de video na epoca?
<garme> quero mais nao.
<renebarbosa> SiS?
<garme> trident
<garme> :D
<renebarbosa> lol
<virtu> alguem ai quer comprar uma tv 32 baratinho?
<virtu> =P
<renebarbosa> ta explicado né
<renebarbosa> hehehe
<garme> Eh... mas funfava show no slackware.
<garme> :D
<garme> Ta vendo.
<chaintech> grame no meu caso o Ubuntu me deu varios problemas no netbook nada estavel acho o Mint melhor para desktop e para netbook jolicloud
<chaintech> *garme
<renebarbosa> jolicloud?
<renebarbosa> nunca ouvi falar disso
<chaintech> das melhores distro que testei
<garme> Vixi.. eu testei de tudo.
<garme> Alias.. quase tudo.
<chaintech> para net é das melhores
<renebarbosa> interessante
<garme> O ubuntu eh legal pq os scripts do udev que eles bolaram funfam nos principais notebooks/netbook...
<renebarbosa> vou dar uma pesquisada
<garme> principais.. mais conhecidos.
<chaintech> http://www.jolicloud.com/blog/
<renebarbosa> chaintech, valeus
<chaintech> podem usar ele no chrome
<renebarbosa> vou olhar
<Geowany> (21:14:38) renebarbosa: garme, versão testing do debian (21:14:43) renebarbosa: é perfeita para desktops
<Geowany> perfeita pra quem gosta de: de vez enquando bater cabeça com algo
<garme> lol
<renebarbosa> Geowany, isso é da vida
<garme> Tow fora.. melhor voltar ao slackware mesmo.
<garme> :)
<renebarbosa> essa versão do ubuntu 10.10 mesmo
<renebarbosa> ta com um bug irritante no ssh
<garme> Galera... alguem aqui eh certificado?
<garme> Tipo.. lpic, ucp... ou sei la o que?
<Geowany> renebarbosa: bug no ssh?
<Geowany> qual bug?
<renebarbosa> Geowany, você ta trabalhando e tal
<renebarbosa> do nada sua shell "congela"
<renebarbosa> e depois de muito tempo
<Geowany> Minha nossa
<renebarbosa> encerra com um aviso de broken pipe
<Geowany> to atualizando o meu ubuntu aqui do 10.04 pro 10.10
<Geowany> kkkkkkkk
<renebarbosa> kk
<Geowany> nesse caso vou ter que baixar o fonte dele e recompilar
<renebarbosa> Geowany, se nao tiver que trabalhar com ssh
<renebarbosa> ta de boa
<renebarbosa> rs
<Illuminati> renebarbosa; eu tava com esse bug...mas foi só atualizar que voltou ao normal
<renebarbosa> eu achei que era problema com a conexão e tal
<renebarbosa> mas apenas as maquinas com ubuntu apresentam
<renebarbosa> fedora, arch , debian o pessoal trabalha normalmente
<renebarbosa> Illuminati, aqui continua :(
<Illuminati> ixi
<garme> Eh.. os repositorios do ubuntu vez ou outra vem com algo incomum.
<Illuminati> marcou os repositorios propose ?
<renebarbosa> não Illuminati
<renebarbosa> nem ppa eu uso
<Illuminati> ixi
<renebarbosa> soh os repositórios padrão
<Illuminati> faz isso...talvez seja a solução
<garme> Antigamente, acho que era na versao 6.10, o octave (tipo o matlab) vinha em arabe (ou sei o que)... ps. repositorio br.
<garme> :D
<renebarbosa> garme, eu to usando o repo br tambem
<renebarbosa> oO
<renebarbosa> sera que tem relação?
<garme> Nao sei.
<garme> Pode ser.
<renebarbosa> vou assistir filme
<renebarbosa> rs
<renebarbosa> flws mans
<garme> renebarbosa: Inte.
<Illuminati> Pessoal, me ajudem " desespero" como faço pra instalar o modem zte mf 626 no ubuntu quando ele nao detectar ?
<garme> _o/ bom filme.
<garme> Illuminati: vou fazer uma pergunta meio besta, mas nao custa: pesquisou no google?
<garme> Tipo.. eu coloquei aqui a referencia... e apareceu muita coisa.
<Illuminati> garme, voce acha que nao ?
<Illuminati> garme, varios dias que tento
<garme> (por isso disse que a pergunta era besta. :P)
<Illuminati> kkkkkk
<Illuminati> normal
<Geowany> Illuminati: já instalei um modem desse só plugando
<Geowany> e na versão 10.04
<Illuminati> preciso saber qual o arquivo que armazena as informacoes do drivers
<garme> Ixe.. mas tipo... vc instalou o modulo e nada?
<Illuminati> normalmente quando eu plugava ele abria a pasta com os pacotes deb
<Illuminati> agora nada faz
<garme> Viugi...
<Geowany> Illuminati: verifica se ele está criando o arquivo /dev/ttyUSB0
<garme> Rapaz... tentou levar esse modem numa rezadeira?
<Geowany> se estiver é porque ele já está configurado
<Illuminati> ele nao foi reconhecido
<Geowany> garme: acho muito estranho também
<Illuminati> e esta na ttyusb2
<Geowany> se ele está ttyUSB2 é porque ele foi reconhecido
<garme> Ue... entao foi reconhecido.
<Illuminati> mas nao como modem
<Illuminati> srsrs
<garme> Oo
<Geowany> Illuminati: instale o pacote usbmode-switch
<Illuminati> usbmode ja ta instalado e configurado
<Geowany> garme: eu vou bater nesse cara kkkkkkkk
<Illuminati> inclusive ate script eu fiz
<garme> hauhauauhaha
 * Geowany dá um tapa na orelha de Illuminati
<Illuminati> pra conexao
<Geowany> Illuminati: script?
<Illuminati> é
<wagner_> e ai galera!!
<Geowany> conecta pelo wvdial?
<Illuminati> ja tentei wvdia &
<Illuminati> nada tb
<Illuminati> ele nao reconhece
<Geowany> Não, wvdial não!
<Illuminati> nao aparece nem no editar conexao
<Illuminati> em nada
<Illuminati> nao
<wagner_> rekonq, firefox ou chrome???
<Geowany> Usa o Network Manager mesmo
<garme> Esse modem funfa na concorrencia?
<Illuminati> ele nao aparece la
<garme> Eu nao esta queimado nao?
<Geowany> Illuminati: acho que esta faltando uma parada no networkmanager
<Illuminati> direitinho no M$
<garme> ..
<Illuminati> o que Geowany ?
<garme> Ja sei... repita comigo: ".. pai nosso que estais no ceu..."
<Illuminati> kkkkkkkk
<Geowany> vê se o network-manager-pptp está instalado
<garme> Serio.. esta estranho.
<wagner_> rekonq, firefox ou chrome???
<Illuminati> firefox Wagner_
<garme> wagner_: lynx ;D
<wagner_> kkk. lynx. eh isso ai... mas para minha esposa não rola
<Geowany> wagner_: firefox
<Geowany> ou o chromium
<Geowany> alias..
<Geowany> sorry!
<Geowany> web_knows: Opera é muito bom!
<garme> swiftfox ou iceweasel
<garme> (ps. nao pensem que sou maluco por otimizacoes)
<wagner_> preciso de browser mais leve
<Illuminati_> Geowany, ta instalado
<Illuminati_> e esta na ultima versao
<Illuminati_> esta normal
<Geowany> Illuminati não era pra ter mexido nas confs do usbmode-switch
<Geowany> remove dando purge e instala de novo
<garme> wagner_: tenta os que falei (swiftfox ou iceweasel).. sao derivados do firefox e bem mais leves.
<Geowany> pluga o modem de novo que é pra funcionar
<wagner_> ok
<Geowany> se não você tem que subir um módulo na força bruta
<Illuminati_> ixi
<Illuminati_> mas tipo
<Illuminati_> tem um tutorial que eu achei que nao sei se ajuda nisso
<Illuminati_> vou subir ele aqui no servidor e mando o link
<Illuminati_> perem
<Geowany> kkkkkkkkkk
<Illuminati_> eu acho que vou rezar um credo
<garme> hauhauauh
<Geowany> rezem por mim
<Geowany> atualizei o danadinho!
<Geowany> Para terminar a atualização, é necessário reiniciar.
<Geowany> Se você selecionar 's' o sistema será reiniciado.
<Geowany> fui
<garme> Bora galera..
<garme> Vamos fazer corrente: <o/
<garme> Para certo a atualizacao do cara.
<pqatsi> o.0
<pqatsi> precisa de torcida agora pra dar certo alguma coisa?
<garme> hauhauhau
<garme> Depende.
<garme> Ele atualizar do 10.04 para 10.10
<pqatsi> depende nada
<garme> :D
<pqatsi> atualizacao homologada
<pqatsi> so fazer e pronto
<garme> ...
<garme> Cara, chato.
<garme> ...
<garme> -_-
<pqatsi> chato nao ue
<pqatsi> foi homologado exatamente pra n ter surpresa
<pqatsi> se fosse coisas estranhas como gente que atualiza do 7.04 ate o 10.10
<pqatsi> ainda ia :D
<garme> Mas tipo... o cara ficou aqui narrando a atualizacao, trocando ideias...
<garme> sei la..
<garme> Ele eh gente boa.. ao contrario de outros.. ne?
<garme> :D
<garme> Bom.. se incomodou.. esquece o que eu disse.
<garme> Pronto.
<garme> Alias... eu nao falei nada.
<garme> Morreu quem falou.
<chaintech> tem updates que não ficam bem por isso se recomenda uma instalação limpa
<garme> chaintech: apesar de serem homologados.
<chaintech> mas sempre pode correr algo mal
<garme> Geowany: e ae?
<Geowany> garme: show de bola
<garme> Boa.
<Geowany> até agora tudo funcionando
<garme> :D
<Geowany> só que entrei na sessão padrão do lubuntu
<chaintech> eu lembro na altura do 7.04 fiz para o 7.10 e tudo deu certo mas um amigo que fez igual não deu melhor ficou com muitos problemas
<Geowany> tenho que reconfigurar as paradas
<Geowany> naõ gosto do pcmanfm gerenciando o desktop
<Geowany> prefiro o fbsetbg, só o wallpaper e ponto final
<garme> Ue.. e vai usar o lxde?
<garme> So com o background?
<Geowany> vou usar não...estou usando!
<Geowany> é...
<garme> hauhauhua
<Geowany> não gosto de icone no desktop
<Geowany> odeio!
<garme> Usa o openbox entao.
<Geowany> alt+f2 owna
<Geowany> garme: o lxde é modo de falar né...
<garme> hum.
<garme> Saquei.
<Geowany> porque o openbox em si é apenas o gerenciador de janelas
<garme> :D
<Geowany> não o desktop em si
<garme> Mas tipo.. o que o lxde tem tanto?
<Geowany> vou tá com o leafpad/pcmanfm/gpicview rolando
<garme> lxdm ?
<Geowany> garme: cara, so um gerenciador de arquivos, um visualizador de imagens, um editor de texto, o gestor de login, e o resto "a gente inventa"
<Geowany> :P
<chaintech> tudo muito basico :)
<garme> Geowany: vc usava o lubuntu 10.04 e atualizou para o 10.10. eh isso ne?
<deca> boa a noite a todos, alguém pode me ajudar com meu som no ubuntu 10.10 ? ao tentar rodar uma música ou vídeo, o som fica *mudo*, daí eu tiro o mudo do ícone na barra de tarefas, mas ele volta a ficar mudo sozinho.
<deca> esta é minha máquina ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/582316/
<Geowany> garme: na verdade, instalei o kubuntu, usei o kde por uns meses, não curti muito, removi o kde, sapequei o gnome por cima, depois fiquei puto, instalei o xfce, aí me irritei e coloquei o fluxbox, tive uma pequena crise de "ambiente grafico" e coloquei o lxde, acredito que definitivamente
<chaintech> deca em qualquer programa isso ou apenas em em 1?
<deca> sim, mesmo totem e no rhytombox
<garme> Geowany: rapaz... ja vi muito trocarem de distro... mas ambiente grafico assim, vc eh o 1o.
<deca> até mesmo na hora de testra em sistema/preferências/som
<garme> Geowany: satisfeito com lxde entao.
<Geowany> garme: deu vontade de colocar o e17 ou o window maker, mas eu me segurei
<garme> hauhauhhau
<chaintech> e17 é bem cool
<garme> Entendi pq vc nao gosta de icones no desktop ... fluxbox.
<garme> :D
<Geowany> é
<Geowany> mas não sai em conta
<garme> Venho ja.
<Geowany> ele fica muito dependente de outras tranqueirinhas do xfce
<chaintech> deca não será problema na placa de som
<deca> a máquina é novinha, veio com o ubuntu 9.10 e estava funcionando, dái resolvei instalar o 10.10 e os problemas começaram.
<Geowany> deca: é kde?
<deca> não, é gnome.
<chaintech> o 10.10. tem alguns bugs
<Geowany> chaintech: vc é o segundo a falar isso
<Geowany> não me desanime
<Geowany> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<deca> já instalei ele em uma 10 máuinas e só outros problemas, não de som.
<Geowany> acabei de atualizar meu sistema que ta instalado desde ano passado
<Geowany> troquei de hd ano passado e coloquei o 10.04
<deca> um minuto, ele acabou de atualizar, vou reiniciar.
<Geowany> segurei a onda até agora
<chaintech> eu tb removi do meu netbook tenta usar outra distro Mint 10 tenho no meu desktop é muito boa
<chaintech> Geowany tive varios problemas com o 10.10 no netbook
<garme> Geowany: o xfce eh mais produtivo que o lxde ou o contrario?
<garme> Tipo... vc que vem do gnome e kde... vc desenrolou melhor com xfce ou lxde?
<Geowany> garme: cara...o xfce está ficando tão pesado quanto o gnome
<Geowany> se vc instala ele numa maquina com 512 de ram, ele fica travando...
<Geowany> agora o lxde vai de boa
<garme> Oo trava?
<garme> Ouxi...
<Geowany> modo de falar
<garme> Estranho.
<Geowany> eu acho pesado
<Geowany> o lxde se comporta melhor
<garme> Tipo... tem distros minimalistas que usam xfce... e voam.
<garme> O vectorlinux eh uma.
<garme> (slackware-based)
<Illuminati_> Pessoal, o arquivo que eu falei sobre a configuracao para que o ubuntu detecte o modem é esse link http://paste.ubuntu.com/582318/
<Illuminati_> sera que funciona em qualquer distro deb ?
<Geowany> Não cliquem, é vírus!
<fslima0> https://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&ik=c61968d86c&view=att&th=12ecbc65ad31b5d5&attid=0.2&disp=emb&zw
 * Geowany rindo pra caralho!
<fslima0> piu piu completou 60 anos
<Illuminati_> kkkkkkkk
<Illuminati_> Alguem da uma olhada e me digam por favor se funciona mesmoooo
<Geowany> Illuminati_:
<Geowany> /sbin/modprobe usbserial vendor=0x19d2 product=0x2000
<Geowany> remove essa merda de script aí
<Geowany> remove o usb-modeswitch
<Illuminati_> porque?
<Geowany> reinstala de novo
<Geowany> pra ele pegar as confs padrões
<Illuminati_> eu ja diz isso
<Geowany> ele por si só já reconhece
<Illuminati_> eu ja fiz isso
<Geowany> ai vc da esse comando
<Illuminati_> nao ta funcionando
<Illuminati_> to dizendo
<Geowany> /sbin/modprobe usbserial vendor=0x19d2 product=0x2000
<Geowany> cuidado que o olho que tudo vê vai estar de olho pra ver se você não digitou errado
<Illuminati_> kkkkk
<Illuminati_> mas só me diga uma coisa...esse tutorial eu posso configurar em qualquer distro baseada no debian ? ele vai reconhecer o meu modem ? ou precisa de algo mais ?
<Geowany> Illuminati_: desculpa...não é todo dia que topo com um Illuminati no irc pra ter a oportunidade de soltar uma piada infame dessa.
<Geowany> Illuminati_: cara...certo dia eu tive problema com um modem zte
<Geowany> não exatamente esse
<Geowany> o desgraçado funcionava as vezes
<Geowany> bastou eu dar um /sbin/modprobe usbserial vendor=código product=código
<Geowany> que ele funcionou
<Geowany> no seu caso é esse
<Geowany> que informei
<Illuminati_> certo....mas voce pode me dizer tipo: " tenho outro computador aqui que ta com um sistema que nao detecta esse modem e ele é baseado no debian tb ele vai funcionar ?
<Geowany> Illuminati_: não é o ubuntu?
<Illuminati_> tem o ubuntu
<Illuminati_> que nao pegou ainda
<Geowany> cara...não posso te dar uma garantia...
<Illuminati_> e tem o livre s.o.
<Illuminati_> mas a configuracao é essa mesmo ?
<Geowany> mas acredito que o que importa é ele ter uma versão ATUALIZADA do usbmodeswitch
<Illuminati_> esses arquivos que pedem la no tutorial pra serem alterados, sao eles que sao responsaveis pelo funcionamento e reconhecimento do modem ?
<Geowany> cara
<Geowany> antigamente era um só conf
<Illuminati_> hum
<Geowany> pelo que percebi, nas ultimas versões do usbmodeswitch eles estão agora organizados em um diretorio
<Illuminati_> qual ?
<Geowany> já volto
<Illuminati_> ok
<Geowany> Tudo funcionando
<Geowany> vou testar o áudio...flash nem conta testar
<Geowany> flash que não crasha não é flash...
<Geowany> que merda...sumiram minhas configurações do gwibber
<deca> olá a todos de novo, meu ubuntu foi atualizado mas meu problema com o som continua.
<deca> desta vez eu fiz um vídeo para vocês verem melhor ... http://201.17.241.204:8082/tmp/erro_som_ubuntu10.ogv
<deca> alguém pode ajudar ?
<Geowany> rapaz...
<Geowany> pelo conteúdo dos vídeos deve ser um espírito se manifestando no seu pc
<deca> minha máquina é esta ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/582316/
<Geowany> me arrepiei todinho
<deca> sim, parece coisa de fantasma mesmo, nunca vi isso.
<Geowany> seu monitor vai começar a girar igual a cabeça da Regan do Exorcista
<deca> quando o som começa, ele fica mudo.
<deca> alguém pode dar uma luz por favor ?
<Geowany> nossa
<Geowany> meu exaile começou a fulerar legal aqui
<deca> a máquina é novinha, e veio com o ubuntu 9.10 instalado e estava funcionando tudo diretinho.
<Arch__> Geowany:
<Arch__> é simples
<Arch__> GTK
<Arch__> e fork do amarok
<Arch__> tu esperava o quê? xd
<Geowany> Arch__: fork?
<Arch__> ok
<Arch__> não é um fork
<Geowany> nunca vi um fork de um programa em qt ser feito em gtk
<Arch__> mas o exaile é o amarok do gnome XD
<Geowany> ah cara
<garme> huahuauaahuah
<Geowany> desculpa...tinha clicado pra atualizar a coleção
<Geowany> eu reclamo a toa
<garme> Geowany: lol
<Geowany> são só 20490 músicas
<Arch__> XD
<garme> Qntos GB?
<Geowany> "acho" que deve ser por isso
<Arch__> Geowany: usa o clementine
<Arch__> compila ele
<Arch__> usa ppa porco não pô
<Geowany> Arch__: compila...to longe dessa palavra
<Arch__> bah
<Geowany> tu compila um hoje, sai um 0.0001 amanhã
<Arch__> tão simples e fácil
<Geowany> aí você tem que baixar e compilar de novo
<Geowany> e de novo...e de novo...
<Arch__> bah
<Geowany> se fosse pra viver compilando as coisas, eu usava gentoo
<Arch__> senão apresentar falhas
<Arch__> tu pode compilar daqui um mês
<Arch__> 2 meses
<Geowany> porque o Arch é uma distro que teve vontade de ser o gentoo, mas ficou entre o gentoo e o ubuntu
<Geowany> :P
<Geowany> tem o pior de cada uma das duas numa distro só
<Arch__> Geowany:
<Arch__> pra ser que nem ubuntu
<Arch__> 70% dos pacotes tem que vir do debian sid sem nenhuma alteração
<Geowany> pqatsi: me ajude, estou sendo trollado por um arch user!
<Arch__> o arch é melhor que o sid
<Arch__> e é estável
<Geowany> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Arch__> aqui o PAM não buga
<Arch__> e tu tem que se virar pra sobreviver
<pqatsi> Geowany: nossa
<pqatsi> claro que ajudo
<pqatsi> ser trollado por um archato user e tenso :D
<Arch__> bah
<Arch__> ok então
<Geowany> pqatsi: fale que o cara que usar arch não é macho suficiente pra usar o gentoo e nem bicha suficiente pra usar ubuntu
<Geowany> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Arch__> daqui 6 meses vcs me falam como foi a atualização de vcs
<Geowany> é que nem arquiteto
<Arch__> a "nova" versão do ubuntu
<pqatsi> Geowany: pergunta se o Arch tem infra pra ter um projeto hardened como o gento otem
<pqatsi> :d
<Nilodanx521> Geowany eu uso o arch e quase nunca tem problema
<Arch__> já chega desatualizado
<Geowany> o cara não é macho suficiente pra ter feito engenharia, nem baitola suficiente pra ter feito decoração
<Arch__> rapaz
<Arch__> quem usa uma distro que é difícil de instalar
<Arch__> e copia o freebsd
<Arch__> mas não chega aos pés dele
<Arch__> tem que criar vergonha na cara
<Geowany> rapaz
<Geowany> se o gentoo copia o freebsd, o arch é a bosta da mosca da bosta do cavalo do bandido
<Geowany> eu nunca vi até hoje um servidor rodando arch...
<Arch__> portage = ports + vyadon
<Arch__> quer dizer
<Arch__> python
<Geowany> só centos, debian, red hat, ubuntu, até fedora ja vi, mas arch...
<Arch__> é claro
<Arch__> servidor o cara vai querer atualizar daqui 5 anos
<Geowany> podem falar mal do python, mas prefiro ele do que o open-jdk
<Arch__> não amanhã
<Nilodanx521> só vou de sh
<garme> Geowany: ja vi slackware tbm.
<Arch__> slackware é uam distro ótima pra servidor
<Nilodanx521> execelent
<Arch__> uma*
<Arch__> slackware = quero unix-like, mas sou bundão d + pra usar freebsd ou netbsd :s
<Geowany> slackware não é muito bom pra server não
<Arch__> openbsd = não quero que hackeiem minhas fotos do orkut
<Arch__> Geowany: normalmente num é o servidor
<Arch__> é o firewall
<Arch__> ou algo do tpw
<garme> Arch__: e o que eh bom para servidores?
<Arch__> cara
<Geowany> eu que não tenho coragem de colocar uma distro que não tem nem um repositório decente numa ponta de produção
<Arch__> eu gosto muito do frebsd
<Arch__> freebsd*
<Geowany> sem contar que ela é "corporativa"...
<Arch__> e o centos também
<Geowany> o "homi" morrer, você vai ser demitido...
<Arch__> esses dois eu usaria numa boa
<Arch__> debian já não curto muito
<Illuminati> Deca, e ai resolveu o problema com o son ?
<garme> Geowany: ter um bom repositorio eh fundamental.
<Geowany> garme: o ubuntu me surpreende na interação com servidores microsoft
<deca> Illuminati, resolvi não, você viu o vídeo ? http://201.17.241.204:8082/tmp/erro_som_ubuntu10.ogv
<Geowany> sad, but true!
<Arch__> tentem o freebsd
<Arch__> estável
<Illuminati> deca pvt
<Arch__> mais estável que um debian stable
<Arch__> e bem mais atualizado
<Pskol> :P
<garme> Geowany: eu tentei algumas vezes trabalhar com ubuntu server... justamente utilizando samba + ldap... como pdc...
<Geowany> acho interessante o freebsd
<garme> E nao funfou.
<garme> Já com centos, deu certo de 1a.
<Geowany> garme: eu achei estranho o funcionamento do squid nele
<garme> Pronto... isso tbm.
<Geowany> tenho um debian rodando um proxy/firewall em produção
<Geowany> basta que eu altere as regras e mande um /etc/init.d/squid reload e ele reconfigura blz
<Geowany> o ubuntu server dá um pau desgraçado
<Geowany> estou testando ele num segundo proxy que tenho...quando descobrir que diabos faz isso, vou colocar ele no que está em produção
<garme> Eu tentei fazer um proxy/firewall com ubuntu server... desisti.
<garme> Usei novamente o centos.
<Arch__> Geowany: tu num tinha gostado do PF?
<Geowany> Arch__: rapaz...tenho que reaprender tudo de novo né...
<Geowany> porque o iptables já está na minha mente...
<Arch__> na realidade não é reaprender
<Geowany> faço praticamente o que quero com ele
<Arch__> o pf é mais simples até
<Arch__> o que tu tem que criar uma lógica no iptables
<Geowany> eu não achei
<Arch__> escrever 5 linhas
<Arch__> ele faz em uma
<Geowany> tipo...não sei como ele trabalha com um nat
<Arch__> numa sintaxe de carioca
<Arch__> já o iptables
<Arch__> é como escrever oi em koreano
<Arch__> é uma porrada de coisa
<Geowany> um dia eu testo ele bacana mesmo...tenho que me dedicar...
<Arch__> o faq dele tem tudo
<Arch__> o manual é bem melhor
<Arch__> http://www.openbsd.org/faq/pf/pt/nat.html
<Geowany> to com o capetinha instalado numa vm aqui
<Pskol> ipfw tbm,, moleza
<garme> Arch__: E como se escreve oi em koreano?
<garme> :P
<Arch__> não tenho as fontes aqui
<Arch__> senão te mandava
<Geowany> garme: acho que no translate do google tem
<Arch__> http://translate.google.com.br/translate_t?hl=&ie=UTF-8&text=hi&sl=en&tl=ko#pt|ko|oi
<Arch__> foneticamente é isso aqui
<garme> Ah.. pensei que sabia.
<garme> :P
<Arch__> annyeonghaseyo
<garme> Olha ae.
<Arch__> isso é foneticamente né
<Arch__> a língua deles não vem do grego
<Arch__> quer dizer
<Geowany> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rInMMU9XLZk&feature=player_embedded
<Arch__> não usam letras
<Arch__> usam símbolos
<garme> Sim.
<Geowany> rapaz
<Geowany> iptables -A INPUT --p tcp --dport 80 -j ACCEPT
<Geowany> Arch__: como seria isso no pf?
<Arch__> Geowany: não saco quase nada de nenhum dos dois =x
<Geowany> já volto
<virtu> voltei
<garme> Geowany: Quando vc usa o lxde...
<garme> Que aplicacoes costuma instalar?
<garme> Tipo..
<Geowany> garme: vários!
<garme> Vc usa o lxde puro? Sem gtk ou qt?
<Geowany> alguns "Pesadões" não abro mão
<Geowany> garme: não tem como usar o lxde puro, ja que os componentes dele (lxpanel, leafpad, gpicview, etc...) usam o gtk
<garme> Ah eh?
<Geowany> por isso uso ele ao invés do fluxbox
<Geowany> o fluxbox sim é "puro"
<garme> Ouxi.. massa.
<garme> Tipo.. estou tirei agora o gnome.. e coloquei o lxde.
<garme> So que está capado.
<Pskol> Geowany, isso no iptables libera porta 80? se sim, no ipfw ficaria: ipfw add 0100 allow tcp from any 80 to any
<garme> Eu precisaria instalar algumas coisas, como network-manager
<garme> Pskol: melhor usar o iptables direto.
<garme> sintaxe meio confusa, nao?
<Pskol> 0100 eh so um numero da regra, pode ser qulauqer um
<Pskol> put,, mais facil q isso nao tem
<Geowany> Pskol: pois é...
<Geowany> achei complicado kkkk
<Geowany> sou mais meu iptables mesmo
<Pskol> allow tco from any 80 to any
<Pskol> tcp
<Pskol> se vc tradutor iso pra pt-br
<Geowany> que funfa a caixa economica la no trampo
<Pskol> traduzir
<Geowany> receita federal
<Geowany> galera que mexem firewall sabe do que to falando
<Geowany> tenho até um comentario na regra da caixa economica
<Geowany> vou colar aqui ja ja...guentaeee
<Pskol> iptables é cheio de parametros
<Pskol> -isso -akilo -blabla
<garme> Cheio de parametros.
<garme> Disse bem.
<garme> Uma vez que se aprende a usar, aprende-se a usar.
<garme> Se tem muitos parametros, eh pq tem muitas possibilidades.
<garme> Eh como o terminal..
<Pskol> claro, quem aprende sabe usar, com qualquer coisa eh assim
<garme> Todo comando tem muitos parametros.
<garme> Justo.
<Pskol> o ipfw vc cria regras como se estivesse falando.. saca
<garme> Se vc usa linux, usa um montao de comandos com um montao de parametros cada... qual eh o problema?
<garme> zero. :D
<garme> Pskol: massa.
<garme> :D
<Pskol> traduz isso: allow tcp from any to any
<Illuminati> [ sono ]
<Daekdroom> Permitir TCP de qualquer (IP) para qualquer (IP), acredito
<Pskol> poise
<Geowany> garme: rapaz...vejo galera falando que tal sistema é mais seguro
<Pskol> moleza
<Geowany> mas esses dias peguei um firewall rodando no colegio onde minha esposa trabalha
<Geowany> o cara la pediu arrego e me chamou
<garme> Geowany: hummmm... massa.
<Geowany> chego la, um ubuntu server rodando a mais de 3 anos
<Geowany> :P
<garme> Eita... 3 anos.
<garme> Nem atualiza mais.
<Geowany> ah...ta aqui o comentário
<garme> :D
<Geowany> Mas vou registrar aqui a minha indgnação: A caixa deve ter o programador mais# amaldiçoado da face da terra! Os caras são uns jacus, criaram conexão ssl na$# Também vou começar a inventar coisas como conexões de web pela porta de emai$# email criptografado por telnet e site seguro por vnc.
<Geowany> garme: e se eu te falar que atualizei?
<Geowany> ta no 10.04 lá
<Geowany> server né...tem que tá no lts
<Illuminati> Geowany, uma palma e meia pra voce srsrs
<garme> Geowany: como?
<Geowany> ah...galera...desculpa se tiver algum programador da CEF...desculpa ta!
<Geowany> se vc tiver lendo esse pedido...va pra p*******************
<Geowany> e tmb tome no (censurado)
<Illuminati> eita
<Illuminati> ele morde e assopra
<Illuminati> kkkkkkkk
<garme> Geowany: caramba... revoltou-se.
<Geowany> garme: velho...RH quase xingando a minha mãe...achando que a culpa era minha
<garme> huahauhauhau
<garme> www.vidadesuporte.com.br
<garme> Muito bom.
<Geowany> garme: tenho no rss aqui
<Geowany> no liferea
<garme> Manda para la essa historia, pow.
<garme> Eles publicam.
<Geowany> garme: se eles fossem publicar minhas histórias...acho que não tinha espaço no server
<garme> huahuahuahuhauhau
<Geowany> garme: cara...to de ferias, numa soneca depois do almoço...deliciosa!
<garme> Por curiosidade... vc trabalha com suporte?
<Geowany> aquelas que nunca tive a oportunidade, pq trampo desde meus 17 anos, e agora com 24 que fui tirar minhas férias
<Geowany> garme: com certeza!
<Geowany> você acha que sou pertubado assim porque eu quero?
<garme> Rapaz... fazem mais de 10 anos q nao tenho ferias.
<seisetepc> manos
<seisetepc> como faz
<seisetepc> pra arrumarr
<garme> Geowany: huahuahuahuaha
<seisetepc> o chanserv
<seisetepc> num canal mesmo?
<Geowany> garme: to deitado...ai celular começa a tocar
<Geowany> começa a chegar msg sms
<Geowany> "geowany, preciso de um user no servidor web URGENTE"
<Geowany> eu nem dou a minima
<Geowany> pensa que não, meu chefe manda a mulher dele ligar...
<Geowany> aí ele se ferra...pq mandei a minha atender e dizer que eu tinha esquecido o celular
<Geowany> pow cara...to no meu quinto dia de férias, só não me pertubaram no primeiro dia...
<Geowany> pq to sendo cobrado direto
<Geowany> anteontem me cobraram uma solução pro relogio de ponto, eu ja falei mil vezes que naõ adianta ficar colocando horario de bloqueio naquela merda, o pessoal não pode ser controlado por uma maquina, tem que ser controlado pro ordem da direção, controlados moralmente!
<garme> Rapaz.. eh bronca.
<Geowany> porque a maquina "falha" porque é floodada com muitos horários, e também o povo erra as configs, bloqueia o infeliz do funcionário na hora certa...e chega no final do mes descontam o ponto
<garme> Onde trabalho tem essa bronca tbm.
<Geowany> ja avise, quando ferrarem a instituição no mte...quero nem saber
<Geowany> ja avisei*
<the67pc> galera
<the67pc> como faz
<the67pc> pra xamar
<the67pc> o Chanserv
<the67pc> pro canal?
<garme> Geowany: deixa quieto, pow.
<garme> Aproveita as ferias.
<garme> :D
<Geowany> garme: to aproveitando
<Geowany> hehehehee
<Geowany> daqui a pouco acho qeu to por algum servidor de UrT
<garme> Eu vou começar a configurar o lxde aqui.
<garme> Depois que tirei o gnome e o openoffice fiou pouca coisa..
<Geowany> garme: qualquer coisa da um toque que dou um help
<garme> Blz...
<garme> Estou so na duvida o que devo instalar.
<garme> Tipo...
<Geowany> to batendo cabeça aqui pra configurar o atalho pra aumentar e abaixar o volume
<Geowany> vou fazer umas paradas aqui
<Geowany> ja volto
<garme> Saiu tudo, até o network-manager foi embora.
<garme> :D
<Giverny> Geowany, é alsa?
<Giverny> tem bash que faz isso se for alsa
<Geowany> Giverny: pulse
<Geowany> eu ja usava o aumix
<Geowany> mas ele não ta funcionando
<Giverny> não tá funcionando mesmo ou dá algum erro?
<Geowany> achei aqui
<Geowany> amixer sset Master 10+
<Giverny> :)
<Giverny> agreed
<Geowany> merda
<Illuminati> bosta
<Illuminati> geowany, !abuso olha o palavrao né srsrs
<Illuminati> huahsuahsuas
<Geowany> tô apanhando igual uma prostituta daquelas bem rampeira mesmo
<Illuminati> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Illuminati> é rameira rsrsrs
<Geowany> A gift of a flower will soon be made to you.
<Geowany> Porcaria de fortu
<Geowany>  fortune*
<virtu> http://forums.macrumors.com/showpost.php?p=12133618&postcount=217
<virtu> alguem sabe onde encontro o wallpaper vermelho?
<Arch__> virtu: talvez tu encontre aqui http://www.desktopnexus.com/
<virtu> Arch__: blz
<virtu> obrigado
<Geowany> que saco!
<garme> Galera, gstreamer é proprietário, não é?
<Arch__> não
<Arch__> é livre
<Arch__> ffmpeg que tem algumas partes não livres
<virtu> tirei umas fotos do meu desknote aqui e to editando
<virtu> daqui a pouco mostro
<virtu> chegou o up hoje
<Geowany> não é nem que ele tenha partes não livre, é que socam partes não livres nele
<Geowany> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<garme> Mas tipo... eu deixei ativos so os dois repositorios open source (main e universe)... nao tem gstreamer.
<garme> ahuauhaha
<Arch__> debian?
<Geowany> essas versões são até banidas dos repositórios oficiais de uma distro que se dê o valor
<garme> ubuntu.
<garme> Eu vi que estao sob licensa lgpl..
<garme> lesses general public license.
<garme> Pelo que entendi... eh um tipo de licensa para libs.
<garme> permite ate que vc possa embutir em aplicacoes nao livres e nao precisar liberar o codigo.
<garme> Achei estranho.
<Arch__> é malandragem das boas
<garme> Podes crer.
<garme> :D
<garme> Eu fico pensando onde vao as distros livres..
<garme> Tipos aquelas que a fsf apoia.
<Arch__> garme
<Arch__> tpw
<Arch__> tu faz quase tudo
<garme> Eh... o quase eh que mata.
<garme> :D
<Geowany> http://sidserra.phpnet.us/pulse.htm
<Arch__> sim
<Arch__> =x
<Geowany> adoro documentação assim
<Geowany>  PAVUMETER - é um VU Meter meio fuleira que fica ali na área de notificação do Painel, que mostra uma barra progressiva dupla que se movimenta junto com o que está saindo no sistema de som.
<Geowany> MEIO FULEIRA
<Geowany> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Arch__> XD
<garme> lol
<Geowany> rapaz
<Geowany> ainda naõ entendi
<Geowany> o pulseaudio e o alsa
<Arch__> alsa = deprecated
<Arch__> pulseaudio = nova b*cet* pra audio do linux
<Arch__> prefiro oss...
<Arch__> qdo usei ele no opensolaris
<Arch__> tava ótimo
<Arch__> pqp
<Geowany> acho que vou deixar o gnome-volume-control-applet no lugar desse controle de volume escroto do lxde
<virtu> bah pulseaudio eu acho f0da
<Geowany> virtu: sabe algum comando pra controlar o master dele em modo texto?
<Arch__> alsamixer
<virtu> é
<virtu> isto mesmo
<Geowany> Arch__: mas só comando
<Geowany> sem interface
<Geowany> é isso que não entendo
<Geowany> o alsamixer controla o pulse?
<virtu> para mim dava uns chiados na reprodução que nao existiam nas musicas
<virtu> e era só quando o pulseaudio estava atividado
<Arch__> não
<Arch__> o contrário
<virtu> se eu removia ficava 100% bom
<Arch__> mas como tu tem o alsa instalado
<Arch__> dá pra usar ele pra mexer no áudio
<Arch__> só que em vez dele colocar lá no topo
<Arch__> Placa de som blah blah
<Arch__> ele vai colocar
<Arch__> blah blah pulseaudio
<virtu> dai o icone do som do gnome
<virtu> fica vinculado ao pulseaudio
<virtu> no momento que remove o pulseaudio
<virtu> remove o path do icon
<virtu> gnome == pulseaudio
<virtu> =/
<Arch__> não virtu
<Arch__> ubuntu == pulseaudio
<virtu> fedora não tem esta p0rra?
<virtu> eu tinha que testar
<virtu> mas a preguiça ta foda
<virtu> testar com fedora e debian
<Arch__> fedora tem pulseaudio
<virtu> suporte da ati hd2400 no debian deve estar bom
<Arch__> sei lá
<Arch__> não usando o driver proprietário  vai funfar
<virtu> deve ta
<virtu> aqui tenho uma placa de som externa usb
<virtu> funciona blz
<virtu> so o pulseaudio acabava com a qualidade dela
<Arch__> sim
<Arch__> o OSS tá bem interessante
<Arch__> mas é foda usar ele num linux
<Arch__> praticamente num rola
<Geowany> Arch__: o pqatsi que me falou do oss4
<virtu> dai faço pequenas gravações de audio e video, sync e mando pro tuube
<virtu> só que... sync de audio e video no linux é chato pra caramba
<Arch__> Geowany: no opensolaris eu tava usando ele
<Arch__> muito bom
<Arch__> dá pra tu botar um fone de ouvido
<Geowany> (00:30:47) virtu: dai faço pequenas gravações de audio e video, sync e mando pro tuube (redtube?)
<Arch__> e colocar o os auto falantes do teu pc pra funcionarem ao mesmo tempo com os fones
<virtu> Geowany: aham
<virtu> youtybe.com/user/virtuosit
<virtu> vjea la eu e as japa
<Geowany> virtu: ah tá
<Geowany> ja vi vc tocando
<virtu> =P
<Geowany> massa!
<Geowany> virtu: eu to me arrastando no violão clássico
<virtu> ééé... youtube te ajuda um monte
<virtu> cheio de aula
<Geowany> virtu: to é com um monte de apostila aqui que meu amigo recomendou
<Geowany> hoje ele me xingou a lots!
<Geowany> porque eu fui reclamar que to lendo a bouree do bach e até agora tô conseguindo tocar só 3 compassos kkkkkk
<Geowany> falei que se fosse na tablatura ja tinha terminado
<Geowany> mas ele disse que macho aprender é partitura mesmo
<Geowany> aí me passou uns livros de teoria musical
<virtu> estudei teoria quando criança
<Geowany> virtu: vou me vingar dele...deixa só...ele quer o age of empires 2 funfando no ubuntu dele...vou fazer um tutorial bem ortodoxo pra ele
<Geowany> ate compilar kernel ele vai fazer (muhuhuahuahua)
<Geowany> virtu: ele me enche o saco, quer eu já pegue uma música do bach em paralelo com o estudo "básico" do carcassi
<virtu> pois é
<virtu> 1 min
<Geowany> Arch__: consegui configurar o lance no lxde
<virtu> qual bom lugar para hospedar fotos?
<Geowany> cara
<Arch__> lxde é sofrido d +
<Arch__> boa sorte XD
<Geowany> cjb.net
<virtu> velho pra krmba
<garme> Geowany: que lance?
<Geowany> garme: o comando que eu tinha setado
<Geowany> não tava indo...
<Geowany> eu tinha errado uma parada aqui
<Geowany> ai fui dar uma googlada
<garme> Ah... massa.
<Geowany> garme: http://www.softwarelivre-ac.org/dicas/22-interfaces-graficas/43-dicas-para-ambiente-lxde.html
<Geowany> olha o artigo aí
<Geowany> agora por favor
<Geowany> não procure saber quem é o autor
<Geowany> ¬¬
<garme> =/
<garme> Ei cara..
<Geowany> kkkkkkkkk
<garme> Massa, viu?!
<garme> :D
<Geowany> garme: que burro eu sou hein!
<garme> Era isso que eu precisava.
<garme> Eh.
<garme> BOm..
<Geowany> kkkkkkkkkk
<garme> ...
<garme> :D
<garme> ahuahuahuahuahuhuah
<Geowany> garme: tem outras coisas malucas aí
<Geowany> procura por fluxbox
<garme> Rapaz.. show.
<garme> :D
<Geowany> garme: foda que migramos e eu tinha hospedado as imagens no imageshack
<Geowany> ¬¬
<Geowany> agora fica esse sapo maldito congelado aí
<garme> Ue... nao entendi.
<garme> hauhauhauhaauh
<garme> A url tem assim: 43-dicas...
<garme> E o texto so tem duas.
<garme> ahuahuahauhuauahauh
<Geowany> garme: não, mas isso é do joomla
<garme> Eu tow ligado.
<Geowany> 43 é a organização lá no joomla
<garme> depois que me toquei.
<garme> :D
<Geowany> garme: cara...eram show de bola as imagens do antes e depois do fluxbox
<Geowany> garme: http://www.softwarelivre-ac.org/component/contact/48-usuarios/2-geowany-alves.html
<Geowany> 	 	 		Distro Preferida: Ubuntu
<Geowany> Distro também utilizada: todas as outras
<Geowany> Ambiente gráfico: LXDE
<Geowany> Ambiente gráfico também utilizada: todas as outras	
<Geowany> kkkkkkkkk
<virtu> http://www.4shared.com/photo/bMLwxn_n/Desktop_Macro.html
<virtu> vejam ai
<garme> Vc eh o cara versatil.
<virtu> http://www.4shared.com/dir/codVxP_u/Photos_and_Images.html acho que aqui
<Geowany> virtu: ja usou o rosegarden?
<Giverny> lol
<Giverny> se hospedar
<Giverny> imagem
<Giverny> no imageshack
<virtu> never
<Giverny> fica uma merda mesmo depois fica esse sapo congelado
<Giverny> não é confiável
<virtu> é
<Geowany> Giverny: queria saber como faz pra pegar as imagens que tinha lá
<virtu> notezao kennex
<virtu> comprado em 2008 e bom pra burro
<Giverny> lá onde?
<Geowany> Giverny: no imageshack
<Giverny> você tem login e conta?
<Giverny> se tem deve tá lá
<Giverny> se não tem fuuu
<Geowany> Giverny: tenho nada
<Geowany> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<virtu> vai nesse
<virtu> http://imageshare.web.id/
<garme> Geowany: vc tem mais referencias (links) para mais dicas de lxde?
<Geowany> garme: não...
<virtu> http://imageshare.web.id/images/8ne5n0u70jpjxa6bclw.jpg
<Geowany> cara...acho que não precisa mais do que essas daí
<Geowany> pq se vc for perceber...o lance são os "Módulos" dele
<Geowany> tipo...
<Geowany> o lance de fazer os atalhos de teclado nele, eu pesquisei na documentação do openbox
<garme> Ah.. saquei.
<Geowany> no proprio lubuntu eles enfiam goela abaixo o daemon de hotkeys do xfce
<Geowany> mas eu não quero o xfce, ora pombas!
<Geowany> -.-'
<garme> hauhauha
<Giverny> open box owna
<garme> Minha ideia eh remasterizar o 10.04 e distribuir com lxde.
<Geowany> prefiro o lxde do que o fluxbox
<Giverny> open box + pypanel + conky + Dclock
<Giverny> good idea
<Geowany> nem compensa a "diferença" de memoria
<Geowany> Giverny: pypanel?
<Geowany> em python?
<Giverny> sim
<Geowany> ouvi falar que é bom o tal "tint2"
<Geowany> mas eu uso o lxpanel mesmo
<Giverny> tem vários
<Giverny> tem até stalonetray
<Giverny> se não gostar de barra
<Geowany> ele fica transparente...pega background, coisa que o xfpanel e gnome-panel fazem porcamente
<Geowany> ou nem chegam a fazer
<Geowany> Giverny: o lxpanel eu deixo é só icones na taskbar
<Geowany> tipo o windows seven ta fazendo, pq eu abro muita janela, e é mais fácil reconhecer pelo icone do que a sujeira "icone+nome"
<Geowany> quando se abre muita coisa nem da pra ver o nome direito mesmo...
<virtu> mostrem um shot disso ae
<virtu> quero ver se entendi
<Geowany> virtu: shot de quê?
<Geowany> ei virtu, você já usou o rosegarden?
<garme> screenshot do lxpanel.
<virtu> shot do lxde e/ou open box + ali
<virtu> isto garme
<virtu> Geowany: nao cara
<Geowany> http://images.cjb.net/ba71c.png
<Geowany> isso é meu desktop
<Geowany> a alguns dias atrás
<virtu> entendi
<Geowany> ao lado direito do relogio não são lancadores, são as tarefas que estão rodando
<virtu> eu acho aquele dock meio que "old school"
<Geowany> que dock?
<Geowany> old school, como assim?
<virtu> se nao tivesse a taskbar ali
<virtu> taskbar == dock
<virtu> ia ficar afude no meu gosto
<virtu> te mostrar um que achei massa
<virtu> vi esses dias e devo conseguir achar ele novamente
<virtu> neste meio tempo
<Geowany> virtu: o que tu usa pra ler partitura aí?
<virtu> que fim deu o E
<Giverny> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2129/2191477152_64b02fdd98_o.png
<virtu> Enlightenment
<virtu> PDF Reader mesmo
<Geowany> Giverny: já vivi nas trevas assim kkkkkkkkk
<Giverny> openbox + pypanel
<Giverny> é do pibarnas esse ae
<virtu> cara...
<virtu> ha anos atras
<virtu> 99
<virtu> 98
<virtu> 2000
<virtu> 01
<virtu> tinha um carinha chamado artwiz
<virtu> e ele só mexia no blackbox
<virtu> cada theme dele minimalista muito massa
<virtu> nunca mais achei meus shots na net
<Geowany> http://images.cjb.net/a8979.jpg
<virtu> http://www.crystalxp.net/forum/mesimages/305312/Screenshot.png10..png
<Giverny> eu fiz uns themes
<Giverny> pra openbox
<Giverny> muito tempo atrás
<virtu> ACHEI UM
<virtu> http://img198.imageshack.us/f/halt240401.png/
<Giverny> botei no gnome-look.org
<Giverny> ia fazer pra fluxbox mas achei meio chatinho o flux
<Giverny> ;/
<virtu> mutt ali
<virtu> credo
<virtu> aterm -0 com tail -f no /var
<virtu> BitchX
<virtu> gkrellm
<virtu> =P
<Geowany> ja usei muito o bitchx
<Giverny> eu tb
<Geowany> teve uma epoca que eu usei  o mpg123
<virtu> aquele theme ali do blackbox e aquela font era massa
<Giverny> uso pra tirar ss só agora
<virtu> mpg321 era melhor
<Geowany> nunca vi diferença
<Geowany> só as ordens dos numeros
<Geowany> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<virtu> http://www.crystalxp.net/forum/mesimages/305312/Screenshot.png10..png aqui tem um theme bacana
<virtu> pois é
<Geowany> vcs viram o meu?
<Geowany> esse que o wall era um anjo...
<Giverny> vi
<virtu> so removendo as coisas
<Geowany> o maldito do mono
<berr0> Geowany :D
<Geowany> fala berr0
<Geowany> galera
<Geowany> vou jogar UrT
<Geowany> qualquer coisa to la pelo server Nizarin, CSI, Taticas Violentas ou LdJ
<Geowany> fui
<garme> Galera...
<garme> Vou indo.
<garme> Td de bom ae.
<garme> E valeu pelas dicas.
<garme> _o/
<berr0> [Geowany]: e ai viu la a conf?
<virtu> http://www.hardmob.com.br/threads/256591-OficialMOB-Qual-sua-%C3%BAltima-compra-POSTAR-FOTOS-REAIS?p=8297117&viewfull=1#post8297117
<beada> Geowany heLP!
<beada> Geowany heLP!
<berr0> Geowany consegui
<berr0> mas as maquinas conectadas a vpn nao se falam
<Geowany> uhoooooooooo!
<Geowany> terminei o massacre!
<Geowany> vou dormir
<Geowany> berr0: depois que eu tirar um sono, vemos isso, ok?
<Geowany> fui!
<berr0> [Geowany]: ok obrigado
<berr0> Geowany resolvi :D
<Eronides> pessoal alguém conhece um plugin no pidgin que faça com que eu programe os horários para ficar online, busy, offline???
<diogo_79> bom dia
<diogo_79> alguem por aqui
<diogo_79> preciso da vossa ajuda
<diogo_79> tenho uma motherboard asus p5b-e com ubuntu 64 bits 10.04, por vezes o pc fica sem resposta deixo de ter rato e teclado e tenho de fazer reset alguem me pode ajudar a efectuar o troubleshotting para verificar aonde o problema reside
<MarconM> tania, voce usa o lazarus
<tania> nope
<tania> só instalei :)
<MarconM> kkkkkkk
<MarconM> para que lol
<MarconM> aeuahuh
<tania> :D
<MarconM> kkkk
<MarconM> usa qual distro
<MarconM> alguem trabalho com autocad aqui
<MarconM> ou trabalha
 * tania is away: :)
<diogo_79> boas
<diogo_79> alguem por aqui
<MarconM> opa
<MarconM> fala chê
<efraimmarcatto> e ai pessoal?
<MarconM> duvidas
<MarconM> lxde ou fluxbox
<MarconM> euaheuhaua
<MarconM> alguem tem opniao ae
<efraimmarcatto> eu prefiro fluxbox
<diogo_79> problemas a hibernar ou suspender alguem tem?
<MarconM> lxde parece mais leve
 * tania is back (gone 00:37:50)
<keepmeon> bom dia a todos
<maraja> galera, é possível publicar a timeline do twitter em outro site ou até em um email?
<kaian> bom dia
<edenc> maraja: sim, usando rss
<maraja> como que eu faço isso?
<edenc> em todos os profiles tem um link "RSS feed of fulano"
<maraja> desculpe a ignorancia, mas aproximadamente aonde eu encontro este link?
<mvcirino> Na direita, abaixo de "following"
<maraja> no twitter antigo? eu devo estar muito cego
<maraja> acho que encontrei, so aparece no twitter antigo
<maraja> mas sinceramente nao entendi, como que faco para publicar um RSS em um email por exemplo?
<Julio> maraja, como assim?
<maraja> Eu gostaria de mandar um email e que no corpo do email aparecesse os tweets de um perfil
<Julio> ainda n entendi
<maraja> Eu tenho um perfil do twiter de uma associação em que posto noticias relacionadas. Nem todos da associacao tem twitter. Entao mandaria um email mensal com os ultimos tweets
<maraja> isso é possivel?
<Julio> maraja, talvez o twitter tenha essa ferramenta
<Julio> mas se n tiver vc vai ter q procurar algum programa que tenha essa função
<Julio> existem inúmeros programas pro twitter
<Julio> eu sei q uma forma simples de fazer isso é assinando o feed do perfil
<Julio> e então mandando imprimir em PDF tudo
<darouca> Boa Tarde galera... Tudo bem?
<darouca> Deixa eu perguntar... Qual a distribuição posso colocar em um K6 II 380 com 98 de memoria?
<darouca> Nenhuma? Posso jogar esse merda fora? hhahahahaha
<JulioNeto> depende
<darouca> JulioNeto, então, pergunto pois preciso de uma que rode o Stoq, sabe?
<darouca> Ele vai pegar o BD de outra máquina...
<JulioNeto> vc pode usar essa máquina apenas como terminal
<JulioNeto> pela rede
<JulioNeto> mas de qualquer forma n acho que um programa como o stoq vai rodar bem com 98MB de RAM
<darouca> JulioNeto, entendi... Então você acha que não vale a pena? Vai acabar atrapalhando?
<JulioNeto> a n ser q vc use como terminal
<JulioNeto> daí só vai ter problema pra configurar
<JulioNeto> e pelo q vi nem é complicado assim
<JulioNeto> mas pra usar diretamente... difícil
<darouca> JulioNeto, O problema é que não sou eu quem vai usar... Vai ser usuário comum... :/
<JulioNeto> é complicado apenas para configurar
<JulioNeto> no final o usuário vai ver da mesma forma q um sistema comum
<darouca> JulioNeto, Comprei uma máquina nova, instalei o sistema e coloquei ela como servidor. Outra eu deixei como usuário, ela pega o BD do servidor...
<darouca> E essa eu queria deixar em um canto só pra atualizar preços..
<JulioNeto> o q vc pode fazer é falar com o pessoal no #stoq e ver o eles pensam
<JulioNeto> apesar q n tem ninguém lá agora
<JulioNeto> pq é horário de almoço
<darouca> JulioNeto, entendi... Mas vai ficar lenta pra caramba né?
<JulioNeto> n sei o quanto
<JulioNeto> tem q ver com eles
<darouca> Mas falar com eles via IRC?
<JulioNeto> é
<JulioNeto> eles estão todos lá
<JulioNeto> #stoq
<JulioNeto> entre sem medo
<JulioNeto> eu até estou esperando q eles tirem uma dúvida minha lá
<JulioNeto> n estou conseguindo restaurar o DB aqui
<darouca> JulioNeto, beleza... Vou entrar no canal...
<JulioNeto> troquei de máquina e n sei o q está acontecendo
<darouca> JulioNeto, Puts, queria conhecer melhor o Stoq pra te ajudar...
<JulioNeto> eu também rs
<darouca> JulioNeto, rsrs
<darouca> JulioNeto, entrei, e mandei a pergunta...
<peregrinator_six> giano, Boa tarde.
<giano> boa tarde <peregrinator_six>
<virtu> e ae
<darouca> JulioNeto, Foi almoçar, comi, bebi cerveja e os caras ainda estão almoçando? hahahahha
<JulioNeto> rs.
<darouca> JulioNeto, vixi... Acho que o pessoal bebeu o mesmo que eu e foi dormir... rsrsrs... Heineken... rsrsrs
<JulioNeto> rs
<naufragoweb> Boas tardes, gente
<naufragoweb> alguém sabe de algum tutorial para se instalar o ultimo Unity no ubuntu 10.10?
<naufragoweb> sendo mais preciso, o Unity 3.6
<darouca> naufragoweb, Isso aqui resolve seu problema? http://migre.me/44LAy
<darouca> naufragoweb, Foi o que eu fiz pra testar... Mas não gostei do que vi...
<naufragoweb> pois é, darouca.... esse esquema ae instala a versão netbook...
<darouca> naufragoweb, Você quer a versão nova né? Será que existe alguma diferença realmente interessante?
<naufragoweb> quando vou ao terminal e dou um "unity -v" ele me retorna Unity 0.2.46
<naufragoweb> ahhhhhhh.... tem ....varias, pelo que andei vendo
<naufragoweb> possibilidade de ajustar os icones conforme o seu gosto, tamanho
<naufragoweb> acho que vi ate'um video onde voce arrasta arquivos para o desktop e tals
<naufragoweb> mas nesse unity 0.2.46, é tudo meio cru mesmo
<darouca> naufragoweb, Tenta pelo terminal: sudo apt-get install unity ubuntu-
<darouca> naufragoweb, Então deve ser esse o motivo pelo qual não gostei do Unity... Pode ser que a versão final seja melhor...
<naufragoweb> pelo terminal não vai...:
<naufragoweb> unity já éa versão mais nova
<naufragoweb> to rodando o google aqui praver algo mas ainda não achei nada
<Illuminati> Pessoal, alguem ai conhece o epidemic ?
<darouca> naufragoweb, Realmente, acabei de ver as diferenças... ( http://migre.me/44LIS ) Parece melhor mesmo...
<darouca> naufragoweb, Também estou passeando por ele... rs
<legiao> alguém ja instalou o gnome 3 no ubuntu?
<darouca> naufragoweb, Na página do projeto, se não entendi errado, a versão que quer é só pro Natty
<darouca> naufragoweb, Veja: https://launchpad.net/unity
<darouca> naufragoweb, Maverick só a 0.2.46
<darouca> naufragoweb, Mas você pode baixar a versão que quer e tentar instalar ai... Pra ver o que acontece... ( https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/unity )
<naufragoweb> eu não queria instalar a versão alpha aqui pq esse pc é de uso para meu serviço e de um projeto que participo na net
<darouca> naufragoweb, faz uma máquina virtual e instala nela pra testar
<naufragoweb> boa darouca..... essa foi um tiro certeiro
<darouca> legiao, É impressão minha ou o gnome 3 está puxando o Unity?
<darouca> naufragoweb, ;) Sou novo no Linux, mas quero ajudar da mesma maneira que fui ajudado aqui... Sempre resolveram meus problemas...
<darouca> naufragoweb, Devo muito a esse Canal, um ano é pouco para entender sobre o assunto, mas estou me esforçando. Lendo Livro pra caramba... ;)
<darouca> rsrsrs
<naufragoweb> boa... nesse meio tem que estudar muito mesmo
<darouca> naufragoweb, Tenho até uns scripts rodando... tá ficando bom... hahahahahahaha
<legiao> darouca, não entendi o que você quis dizer...
<darouca> legiao, Eles são praticamente igual... Entende? rs
<legiao> darouca, entendo
<legiao> darouca, e qual é melhor?
<legiao> darouca, o unity não é so aquela barrinha?
<darouca> legiao, A barrinha que você diz deve ser o AWN, certo?
<darouca> legiao, Não sei qual é o melhor pois os dois estão em desenvolvimento...
<legiao> darouca, isso
<legiao> hm
<darouca> legiao, O naufragoweb mesmo vai testar agora o Unity, mas Beta...
<legiao> darouca, voce já chegou a testar o gnome 3?
<darouca> legiao, Não... Mas estou pensando em fazer uma máquina Virtual pra ficar fazendo esses testes malucos... rs
<darouca> legiao, Você vai testar?
<legiao> darouca, eu fiz o download do live cd dele ontem no meu serviço
<legiao> darouca,  mas não tive tempo de testar
<legiao> hehe
<legiao> darouca, estou fazendo o download de novo aqui em casa
<darouca> legiao, Depois posta o que acha ai... ;)
<legiao> certo
<naufragoweb> http://askubuntu.com/questions/28275/is-there-a-way-to-install-the-latest-version-of-unity-in-10-10
<naufragoweb> eu vou tentar baixar o .deb do unity e alterar ele pro 10.10... vai dar um trabalhão
<naufragoweb> depois eu digo para voces se deu certo ou não
<darouca> naufragoweb, Bacana... Vai tentar esse esquema ai?
<darouca> Fui galera... Mais tarde eu volto...
<cr4ck> alguem pode me ajudar?
<cr4ck> opa..
<cr4ck> gostaria de fazer uma ponte entre duas placas de rede
<cr4ck> uma recebe a internet de um hub
<cr4ck> e a outra distribui a net para o roteador
<cr4ck> como eu faço este tipo de ponte ?
<Geowany> ponte?
<Geowany> acredito que não seja uma ponte
<Geowany> faz um nat
<cr4ck> como ?
<Geowany> modprobe iptable_nat
<Geowany> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o <placa de rede que está conectada ao hub> -j MASQUERADE
<Geowany> echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<Geowany> vou almoçar...
<Geowany> acabei de acordar, acho é janta...sei lá!
<cr4ck> só isso ?
<peregrinator_six> giano,
<Geowany> fala pqatsi
<cr4ck> e a configuração
<cr4ck> das maquinas
<cr4ck> que vão receber
<cr4ck> a internet
<cr4ck> deve ser como
<Geowany> cr4ck: a maquina que esta com as duas placas de rede é linux né?
<cr4ck> é linux
<cr4ck> tudo linux
<Geowany> eu instalaria o dnsmasq
<Geowany> compartilharia a conexão com os comandos que te mandei
<cr4ck> nas maquinas que vão receber a net?
<Geowany> e nos clientes eu coloco os ips na mesma faixa e mascara de rede da placa que vai ser ligada ao router
<Geowany> sendo que o gateway e dns vai ser o ip do "servidor"
<cr4ck> então o ip do gateway e do dns
<cr4ck> será o ip da maquina do servidor
<cr4ck> né?
<cr4ck> mas faixa essa ip
<cr4ck> eu devo
<Geowany> do dns só se vc instalar o dnsmasq
<cr4ck> setar onde no servidor
<Geowany> que é um cache de dns
<cr4ck> mas tipo
<cr4ck> instalar o dnsmasq no servidor
<cr4ck> ou nas maquinas que vao receber a net/
<Geowany> cr4ck: vc nem configurou as placas de rede do servidor?
<Geowany> não, o dnsmasq é no servidor
<cr4ck> ta com uns ips la
<cr4ck> so q nao sei ta certo
<efraimmarcatto> olá
<Geowany> (15:20:53) cr4ck: uma recebe a internet de um hub (Qual a configuração dela?)
<Geowany> (15:20:53) cr4ck: e a outra distribui a net para o roteador (Qual a configuração dela?)
<efraimmarcatto> alguém pode me ajudar com um sistema arch em uma maquina virtual atraves do virtualbox no ubuntu
<efraimmarcatto> ?
<Geowany> arch...eca!
<efraimmarcatto> huauha
<cr4ck> entao
<cr4ck> essa configuração
<efraimmarcatto> eu curti
<cr4ck> que eu preciso saber fazer
<cr4ck> tipo
<cr4ck> quais ips setar
<efraimmarcatto> mas na maquina virtual ta uma caca pra fazer funcionar o pacote adicional para convidados
<Geowany> cr4ck: a que vc já tem que saber é a configuração pro servidor conectar nesse hub
<Geowany> pq se vc nao sabe, aí fica difícil ajudar
<cr4ck> potz
<cr4ck> ;/
<Geowany> cr4ck: vc não sabe qual a faixa de rede que vem desse modem?
<cr4ck> entao
<cr4ck> é bizarro
<cr4ck> tipo
<cr4ck> é um modem
<cr4ck> que sai
<cr4ck> pra m hub
<cr4ck> ai desse hub
<cr4ck> vai pra outro hub
<cr4ck> que ai vem a internet
<cr4ck> 10.1.1.32
<cr4ck> 10.255.255.255 ou 15.255.255.255
<Geowany> esse é o ip da placa externa do servidor?
<cr4ck> não me lembro qual é a mascara
<Geowany> ixi...duas mascaras?
<cr4ck> ééé
<cr4ck> que recebe a net
<cr4ck> tipo
<cr4ck> não me lembro
<Geowany> acredito que seja a 10.225.225.225
<cr4ck> qual é
<Geowany> nunca vi 15
<cr4ck> é que as maquina tao la no meu trampo
<Geowany> nunca vi ninguem usando 15
<cr4ck> ai nao tem como eu ve
<cr4ck> mais deve ser 10
<cr4ck> e ae
<cr4ck> como eu configuro /
<Geowany> ,
<Geowany> ,
<Geowany> ops
<Geowany> tava batendo meu teclado aqui...pois bem...vamos chamar essas duas placas do servidor aí, uma de interna, outra de externa
<Geowany> primeiro de tudo vc tem que configurar a placa externa pra que o servidor ja esteja conectando
<cr4ck> eth1 = recebe a net
<cr4ck> eth0 = compartilha a net
<cr4ck> então
<cr4ck> ele já está conectado na net
<cr4ck> se deixar no automatico
<cr4ck> ele já fica na internet
<Geowany> hum...
<Geowany> a eth1 está em dhcp
<Geowany> então configura só a eth0
<Geowany> coloca ela num rede que nao seja na mesma faixa que a eth1
<Geowany> tipo...coloca a "padrão" (mais usada) que é a 192.168.0.1
<Geowany> ai coloca a mascara 255.255.255.0
<Geowany> sobe a placa com essa configuração
<Geowany> e liga um cliente nesse router aí...
<Geowany> e coloca o ip 192.168.0.2/255.255.255.0
<Geowany> se vc conseguir pingar no servidor, já é um passo dado
<cr4ck> eu ja tinha conseguido
<cr4ck> pingar
<cr4ck> o servidor
<Geowany> tinha?
<cr4ck> o problema é que nao tava chegando a net
<Geowany> não tá pingando mais não?
<cr4ck> tá po
<cr4ck> é a net
<cr4ck> que é o problema
<Geowany> se o servidor ta conectado
<Geowany> e os clientes estão pingando
<Geowany> cr4ck: vc ja fez esse pequeno teste no servidor?
<Geowany> $ ping google.com
<cr4ck> ja man
<Geowany> tem que ver se o servidor tá resolvendo nomes
<cr4ck> ele entra na net
<Geowany> pois é cara
<cr4ck> as maquinas que nao estão recebendo a net
<Geowany> então instalar o dnsmasq e faz o POSTROUTING no firewall
<Geowany> vc ja fez isso?
<cr4ck> o postrouting sim
<cr4ck> agora instalar o dnsmasq nao
<Geowany> o dnsmasq é só pra vc ter um cache de dns interno, fica um pouquinho mais rapido
<cr4ck> mas ele consegue compartilhar a internet
<cr4ck> sem ter este dnsmasq necessariamene né?
<Geowany> consegue
<Geowany> só que vc tem que setar o dns das maquinas
<Geowany> pra um servidor dns externo
<Geowany> tipo o da google 8.8.8.8
<murilobotega> alguém ja instalou o ubunto com o instalador pra windows?
<murilobotega> *ubuntu
<Geowany> Não, porque o Senhor tem piedade de mim!
<cr4ck> ja tentei
<Geowany> Ele me poupa desses empecilhos.
<cr4ck> colocar este dns
<cr4ck> nao funfo
<Geowany> cr4ck: faz um teste...
<D3l3t3> Boa tarde.... Alguem conseguil usar o Unity no Virtualbox?
<Geowany> da maquina client, da um ping num ip válido que esteja respondendo icmp
<Geowany> cr4ck: http://www.hardware.com.br/livros/servidores-linux/compartilhando-conexao.html
<cr4ck> pode cre
<cr4ck> valeu ae Geowany
<cr4ck> vou testar segunda-feira
<Geowany> cr4ck: acredito que nesse artigo tenha os detalhes que estão te impedindo de configurar
<cr4ck> pode cree
<cr4ck> massa
<cr4ck> obrigado ae man
<maraja> Galera, instalei o ubuntu na casa de um amigo
<maraja> no entanto, quando ele liga o computador no roteador
<maraja> o firefox fica muito, mas muito mais lento que o Chrome
<maraja> quando liga direto no modem a velocidade é igual
<maraja> alguem tem nocao do que pode estar ocorrendo?
<Geowany> http://tecnoblog.net/57382/homem-libera-todo-seu-codigo-genetico-como-open-source/
<maraja> Alguem sabe se é possivel, depois de se conectar a um roteador Siemens, a velocidade apenas do thunderbird quanto do firefox ficarem comprometidas?
<ruffleS> boa tarde/noite
<darouca> ruffleS, Noiteeeee...
<Margraf> pqatsi: e ai blza?
<Margraf> pqatsi has been idle 18hrs 51mins 33secs see youu
<Geowany> Margraf: será que ele foi sequestrado
<Geowany> ?
<Guest61889> boa tarde...alguem sabe informar como coloco uma resolucao padrao para todos os novos usuarios no 10.10
<virtu> opa
<lordzhao> como coloco uma resolucao padrao para todos os novos usuarios no 10.10
<lordzhao> alguem ?
<lordzhao> como deixo uma resolucao padrao para todos os novos usuario no ubuntu 10.10 e tambem deixo a tela de login para ter que digitar o usuario e a senha??
<darouca> lordzhao, essa da tela que tem que digitar o user e senha também gostaria de saber... rs
<D3l3t3> lordzhao: Administração -> Tela de login
<lordzhao> D3l3t3, por incrivel que areca la nao tem isso
<darouca> D3l3t3, Hummmm bacana... E apanhei pra tentar descobrir e n~ao Descobri!!! rs
<darouca> lordzhao, Vai em Preferência - Menu Principal e vê se a opção Tela de Login está ativada para aparecer...
<lordzhao> D3l3t3, darouca acho que fiquei cego ou algo do tipo...olhei la varias vezes e nao percebi que tinha que desmarcar a opcao mostrar lista dos usuarios
<lordzhao> olhei agora novamente
<lordzhao> e a ficha caiu
<darouca> Puts, a muié está gritando pra ir ao Shopping! Que saco! Odeio shopping! Por que ela não pega o carro, amigas e meu cartão e não vai sem me chamar?
<lordzhao> D3l3t3, obrigado kra
<darouca> lordzhao, hahahahahaha... Acontece... ;)
<lordzhao> sabe como deixo uma resolucao pardrao?
<D3l3t3> lordzhao: De nada cara, agora resolução padrão... Não terei como ajudar. =/
<lordzhao> D3l3t3, ok
<lordzhao> Alguem sabe como deiso uma resolucao padrao para todos os usuarios novos?
<darouca> Bem, vou lá antes que eu acabei dormindo no sofá ou ficando a noite inteira no IRC com medo de morrer dormindo... Fui
<darouca> lordzhao, tenho que sair, não dá pra saber se deu certo... Mas tente isso: http://migre.me/44QHm
<darouca> lordzhao, Abraços
<marcolinux> alguem sabe algum site que envia torpedo para tim ?
<mch_emerson> salve!
#ubuntu-br 2011-03-20
<virtu> e ae
<tsnovo> olá
<tsnovo> boa noite
<tsnovo> como faço para colocar a caixa de texto transparente
<tsnovo> ?
<virtu> qual caixa?
<tsnovo> alguem sabe como fazer para deixar a caixa de texto tranparente?
<hellupline> q caixa de texto  ?
<tsnovo> aquela em que fica o nome do site
<tsnovo> ou do programa
<Giverny> a ominibox tsnovo
<Giverny> ?
<Giverny> ativando compiz?
<tsnovo> eu tenho compiz
<Giverny> ou editando preferências de aparência das janelas?
<tsnovo> e como faço isso?
<Giverny> vai em sistemas >
<Giverny> preferência >
<Giverny> ...
<tsnovo> eee???????
<tsnovo> sistema preferencia e??????/
<tsnovo> sim...
<tsnovo> como faço cara??????
<tsnovo> sistema
<tsnovo> preferencias
<tsnovo> e depois?
<tsnovo> alguem sabe como faço para deixar a caixa de texto tranparente?
<tsnovo> no ubuntu?
<ptl> você quer editar temas de janelas? é isso?
<ptl> acho que ninguém aqui entendeu bem o que você quer.
<tsnovo> acho que sim
<ptl> Eu por exemplo até agora não saquei o que é essa "caixa de texto".
<ptl> Bom, existem tutoriais de edição de temas no gnome em inglês.
<tsnovo> sabe aquela parte onde fica fechar minimizar e o nome do site?quero que fique transparente
<ptl> Se não me engano, pra obter isso basta você criar seu tema com as PNGs especificando um canal alfa com tantos por cento de opacidade.
<tsnovo> site ou janelas
<tsnovo> eu não posso editar o que estou utilizando não?
<ptl> Pode.
<tsnovo> eu tenho o compiz tambem
<tsnovo> mas como faço?
<Geowany> tsnovo: acredito que com o emerald você faz isso
<Geowany> instale o fusion-icon
<ptl> Não sei. Provavelmente tem que localizar os recursos (arquivos de controle, figuras, etc.) que o tema utiliza para isso, aí seguir algum tutorial da net para editar
<tsnovo> acho que tem um tema do emerald que faz isso
<tsnovo> eu tenho o fusion icon
<Jean-> aí galera, alguem pode me ajudar, to com problema de resolução, não consigo colocar mais de 800x600
<tsnovo> como fazer com o fusion icon?
<tsnovo> não sei se ajuda cara estava com este problema agora só reiniciei e ficou tudo de boa
<tsnovo> mais no meu caso ele sempre ficava em grande resolução e derrepente ficou pequena
<tsnovo> eu reiniciei e ficou normal novamente
<ptl> se for em tempo de execução, use o xrandr
<Jean-> tipo, quando instalei o ubuntu a primeira vez que entrou tava em 1024x768
<Jean-> ai depois que reiniciei
<Jean-> ele veio pra 800x600
<tsnovo> sim...
<Jean-> e é o máximo, não mais pra aumentar
<tsnovo> alguem sabe como faço como o fusion-icon para deixar transparente?
<ptl> Jean-: então sua placa de vídeo está desconfigurada
<ptl> Jean-: veja se não consegue aumentar mesmo: digite xrandr no terminal
<ptl> ele vai mostrar as resoluções disponíveis
<Jean-> ok, to no windows agora, depois eu vou la dar uma olhada
<Jean-> ptl não precisa instalar nenhum driver?
<ptl> Jean-: exemplo da saída do xrandr no meu, para você comparar: http://pastebin.com/BwnYxvDF
<Geowany> tsnovo: nas configurações do emerald tem essas opções
<ptl> pode precisar sim, pode ser isso, principalmente se sua placa for dessas 3D proprietárias, como NVidia ou ATI
<Geowany> você tem que selecionar
<Geowany> e ir no fusion icon que lá tem as configurações do emerald
<ptl> o xrandr fica no pacote x11-xserver-utils que não é instalado por default, então você tem que instalar
<Jean-> ptl não é não, é onboard mesmo
<tsnovo> Geowany, não tem outra maneira sem ser instalando um programa?
<Geowany> tsnovo: tem...você criando o código do programa e compilando...
<Geowany> -.-'
<tsnovo> hum...
<tsnovo> porque achei por aqui como deixar a barra la de cima transparente
<tsnovo> tinha um negocio de opaco
<ubuntero> Jean-, qual o modelo da sua placa de vídeo?
<tsnovo> imaginei que existisse como faze-lo
<Jean-> VIA S3 Unichrome ubuntero
<tsnovo> nem pelo compiz???
<tsnovo> sim....
<ubuntero> Jean-, tem o driver openchrome instalado?
<tsnovo> alguem sabe como faço para colocar um papel de parede em cada area de trabalho?
<Jean-> ubuntero: não, não instalei nada
<ubuntero> Jean-, veja se ele está instalado, está nos repositórios
<ubuntero> Jean-, quer dizer, no 11.04 está, vou verificar no 10.10
<ubuntero> Jean-, está mas deveria estar instalado já, mas verifica
<Jean-> ok ubuntero vou dar uma olhada, valeu
<thigh> boa noite pessoal
<thigh> posso fazer uma pergunta bem noob mesmo ?
<ubuntero> Jean-, pelo que estou lendo vai ser complicado mesmo com o driver porque ele não é muito amigo do pinguim
<ubuntero> thigh, não pergunte se pode perguntar, simplesmente faça sua pergunta
<thigh> instalei o ubuntu na minha máquina
<thigh> e depois perguntei pro meu amigo como eu fazia para instalar os aplicativos
<thigh> e ele disse
<thigh> manda um apt-get install nome_do_programa
<thigh> agora gostaria de saber, é so isso ?
<thigh> e se alguem der problema ? :(
<ubuntero> thigh, abre a central de programas, é mais intuitivo
<ubuntero> thigh, fica no menu aplicativos
<thigh> ubuntero: hum
<tsnovo> como faço no para colocar um papel de parede em cada area de trabalho?
<Giverny> thigh, sudo apt-get -y install programa
<Giverny> su -c 'apt-get -y install programa'
<Giverny> :D
<thigh> Giverny: :d
<thigh> existe
<Giverny> sugue tudo do repositório e seja feliz :D
<thigh> apt-get quero_uma_namorada
<thigh> :d
<thigh> xD
<Giverny> ainda não
<Giverny> mas tão trabalhando nisso ae
<Giverny> ;s
<virtu> que que acham ai: http://i51.tinypic.com/11qtykh.png
<virtu> sempre customizei bem o gnome... ja neste aqui... sofri =/
<matuzalem> olá alguem pode me ajudar?
<matuzalem> estou com um probleminha
<paladin``> qual seu problema filho
<Illuminati> Alguem ai conhece a distro epidemic ?
<Geowany> Arch__: li direitino "Argh"
<Geowany> sorry!
<Arch__> lol
<Giverny> 2.6.37-ARCH
<Giverny> :D
<Arch__> quero minha RTL8187SE funfando no openbsd t.t
<Arch__> Giverny: 2.6.37-ck
<Arch__> =x
<tsnovo> alguem sabe me informar se tem como colocar papeis de parede diferentes nas areas de trabalho?
<virtu> acho que sim tsnovo
<tsnovo> como?
<virtu> bos pergunta
<virtu> =)
<tsnovo> rsrs
<tsnovo>  alguem sabe me informar se tem como colocar papeis de parede diferentes nas areas de trabalho?
<virtu> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=17359
<peregrinator_six> tsnovo, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mwKfmKibmKM
<virtu> to curtindo o tal rainmeter
<virtu> conhecem?
<xGrind> eae filhos
<tsnovo> alguem sabe no compiz como faço para fazer aquele efeito de uma janela passar para traz da outra?
<Nilodanx521> quando vai sair o 11.04??
<Andre_Gondim> Nilodanx521, 28 de abril
<AlexandreMBM> Durante a semana, acho que na quarta-feira, estive por aqui, perguntando sobre software para catalogar CD's e DVD's. Ninguém fez comentários. Ninguém indicou-me programa. Fiz minhas pesquisas. Listei alguns nomes. Perguntei. Agora, resolvi apostar no Gnome Catalog. Estou gostando. É simples, prático, e útil.
<ElDeablo> Bom di!
<omelete> good dia
<irado> buenas, povo...
<irado> ontem deu um tilt de energia aqui e recuperei o Ubuntu 10.10.. PORÉM.. perdeu-se a configuração do teclado br (abnt2)..
<irado> tenho que ativar o "setxkbmap  br" porque o que vem primeiro é o teclado americano...
<irado> naturalmente há um modo de se ativar o teclado permanentemente, mas as dicas que encontrei no tio google não funcionaram (exceto essa aí)..
<irado> pergunta: como deixar como estava antes?
<omelete> arruma pelas opçoes do gnome
 * irado não usa gnome/kde.. mas (imagino) o aplicativo - se existeente - pode ser chamado... qual o nome da criatura?
<barna> irado, manda colocar o abtn2 primiro. tem uma opção de colocar pra "cima".
<irado> barna: sim, mas qual o aplicativo que faz isso? o xfce não tem essas coisinhas básicas do gnome/kde..
<omelete> irado,  no xfce tem
<irado> where omelete ??
<omelete> opção telcado lá em configuração
<irado> lá já está como br.. mas o console só altera com o tal do sekb..
<irado> após entrar..
<omelete> retira o us e deixa só br
<irado> só tem o br mesmo..
<irado> bem.. vou pesquisar mais um pouco.. é provável que eu encontre a resposta no meio das trilhões - rs..
<irado> grato,
<Nilodanx521> gente ando usando um monitor externo em meu notbook e a resolução do meu not é 1366x768 e meu minitor é de 1024x768
<Nilodanx521> porem no crt a imagem aparece cortada e o resto da mesma é a imagem do lcd
<Nilodanx521> obs: no seven roda normalmente
<Nilodanx521> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<Nilodanx521> alguem sabe o que é?
<piomag> uma ajuda de emergencia: poderiam verificar se www.anatel.gov.br esta no ar
<virtu> 1  min
<ElDeablo> off
<virtu> off
<piomag> obrigado... tem informe que vence hoje....e estao fora
<griphown> já saiu o candidate do 11.04 ?
<griphown> é dia 29 agora que sai né ?
<mariosilvabr> Boa tarde!
<mariosilvabr> estou tentando instalar meu telefone e não consigo alguem pode me ajudar
<mariosilvabr> siemens c72
<mariosilvabr> boa tarde galera!
<mariosilvabr> tudo bem? sou novo aqui
<lecram_wise> boa tarde
<xGrind> boa tarde
<mariosilvabr> estou com um problema para acessar meu celular via ubuntu
<AlexandreMBM> mariosilvabr, como é?
<mariosilvabr> um celular venho mas eu gosto dele
<mariosilvabr> siemens c72
<AlexandreMBM> mariosilvabr, digo a dificuldade
<mariosilvabr> http://rafaelgimenes.net/2006/11/23/lendo-dados-do-celular-siemens-cx-75-no-ubuntu-edgy-atraves-do-usb/
<mariosilvabr> tentei esse link aqui
<mariosilvabr> fiz os procedimentos e nada
<AlexandreMBM> mariosilvabr, o que acontece?
 * AlexandreMBM está lendo o link do mariosilvabr 
<mariosilvabr> AlexandraMBM, dou o comando lsusb
<mariosilvabr> AlexandreMBM, ele mostra as usbs instaladas
<mariosilvabr> AlexandreMBM, e aparece os drive da siemens conforme link da web
<AlexandreMBM> mariosilvabr, mostra o telefone? é ubuntu 10.04.2?
<mariosilvabr> 10.10
<mariosilvabr> AlexandreMBM, é o 10.10
<AlexandreMBM> mariosilvabr, o modelo do seu celular não está em http://chaos.allsiemens.com/siefs/
<AlexandreMBM> Olá! No Maverick nós substituimos o pacote fuse-source com que pacotes?
<AlexandreMBM> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+search?text=fuse
 * tania is away: :)
<mafya> boa tarde galera
<mafya> gostaria de instalar skype no meu ubuntu 10.10 sou novo em linux
<mafya> alguem pode ajudar
<peregrinator_six> mafya, boa tarde. http://hamacker.santhanna.net/?page_id=2573
<mafya> fala peregrinato_six blz manow lembra de mim
<mafya> como esta
<mafya> voltei pro linix d novo
<peregrinator_six> nem sabia que vc tinha saido...
<mafya> e cara aconteceu uma coisas  tive que trabalhar bastante etc
<mafya> depois da uma olhadinha na minha loja www.shopinfox.com.br
<mafya> Peregrinator_six agora estou novamente so linux eh eh
<marcolinux> alguem de vcs acreditam que o terremoto no japão foi mesmo causado pela ação da natureza ?
<peregrinator_six> marcolinux, ???
<peregrinator_six> off topic....
<marcolinux> paregrinator_six eu acredito em conspirações
<peregrinator_six> valeu mas não acredite aqui, manda no off topic... ;)
<marcolinux> nao se pode falar sobre outras coisas aqui
<marcolinux> rsrs
<marcolinux> esta bem
<mafya> marcolinux acredito em outras forcas como humana
<marcolinux> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cW49x3lJgGY
<mafya> skype 100% valeu
<mafya> amigo alguem joga no ubuntu ou sabe instalar Angry Birds no ubuntu
<leandro> Boa tarde
<peregrinator_six> mafya, http://www.ubuntudicas.com.br/blog/2011/02/angry-birds-ubuntu-linux/
<peregrinator_six> leandro, boa tarde.
<leandro> Galera tó usando o ubuntu 10.10. Como faço para liberar as portas udp 5158 e 5159?
<mafya> peregrinator_six  fiz tudo isso que esta no tutorial agradeco porem nao rolo
<peregrinator_six> não posso fazer mais nada, nunca usei ele no ubuntu..
<peregrinator_six> o barna que é fera em configurar ele....
<mafya> peregrinator_six  vamos instalar ai acho que vc vai curti o game e pra relaxar
<mafya> dai aprendo a arrumar o meu
<leandro> Opa na verdade é UPD 5198 e 5199
<mafya> ate mais galera entro logo irei como car o game pra rodar
<leandro> Algem sabe como libero a porta UDP 5198 e 5199?
<ubuntero> leandro, onde voce quer liberar estas portas?
<mvcirino> leandro, usa um modem roteado ? Se sim, a liberação é mo modem e não no sistema operacional.
<leandro>  ok
<leandro> Quero usar para usar um programa chamado echolink
<leandro> instalei ele através do wine
<mvcirino> Leandro, mas o modem é roteado ou não ?
<leandro> sim é roteado
<leandro> tplinkk
<leandro> *tp link
<mark__> alguem utiliza notebook acer ?
<mvcirino> Leandro, então entre na configuração dele e faça o redirecionamento de portas.
<mark__> estou com problemas ao fechar a tampa do notebook, ao ativar a função suspender, o grafico do video fica tremido e chuviscado ..
<mvcirino> Veja se tem um item chamado Forwarding
<leandro> mvcirino já procurei no mesmo e por incrivel que pareça não encontrei nenhuma opção
<mvcirino> Eu tenho um roteador TP-Link 642G. Qual o seu modelo ?
<leandro> Opa o modelo não tenho pois não tenho acesso ao modem no momento
<leandro> Firmware Version 5.0.1 Build 100427 Rel.04162
<mvcirino> Leandro, se não tem acesso ao modem, não tenho como ajudá-lo agora. Abs
<leandro> Opa erro na expressão
<leandro> tenho acesso a confihuração do modem
<leandro> só não coseguiencontrar o  modelo
<leandro> do mesmo
<leandro> na admin
<leandro> Será que se desabilitar o firewal do modem funcionará?
<TutorFree> Algum usuário de Ubuntu e de LibreOffice?
<Daekdroom> Sim?
<TutorFree> alguém poderia verificar: 1 -  se ao criar um banco de dados; 2 - criar um formulário; 3 - tentar editá-lo
<TutorFree> pq quando clico para exibir alguma barra, nada aparece
<TutorFree> e no win do trabalho funfa de boa
<sistematico> Boa noite!
<Illuminati> Alguem ai conhece um gerenciador de download bom pra baixar imagens iso?
<sexpistol> eu uso o download them all, é um plugin para o firefox
<sexpistol> ou o jdownloader
<Illuminati> sexpistol...eu tava usando ele e o Downthenall  dai o meu download que tinha duracao de 9 horas que iria terminar hoje e ja estava em 87% voltou a estaca dos 52%
<Illuminati> cara quase morro...powwww
<sexpistol> putz
<Illuminati> dai to vendo aqui...um gerenciador bom pra iso seria o wget...será mesmo ?
<sexpistol> sim, acho q a opção -c serve para poder continuar um donwload q vc parou
<sexpistol> procura por uma interface gráfica... deve t pro wget
<Illuminati> isso no wget...hehe eu tava usando outro
<Illuminati> Que raiva velho
<D3l3t3> Illuminati: http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Usando-o-wget
<Illuminati> D3l3t3, tipo sei usar o wget hehehe mas o lance é que to com receio de pegar qualquer um e da o mesmo erro. Dai queria saber se tem um gerenciador que nao corrompa com frequencia as imagens hehehe
<Illuminati> Mas acho que pelo que to lendo o wget é bom mesmooo
<D3l3t3> Illuminati: Tenta baixar por ele. :S Pode ser problema com o servidor, sei la.
<Illuminati> pois é
<Illuminati> ja troquei de mirror
<Illuminati> trocentas vezes pow
<Illuminati> mas vou usar o wget hoje
<Illuminati> hehehe
<Illuminati> ou melhor de hoje pra amanha
<D3l3t3> haha
<D3l3t3> Tenta baixar por torrent.
<Illuminati> boa ideia
<Illuminati> deixa eu ver um torrent bom aqui...voce tem algum pra me indicar d3l3t3 ?
<D3l3t3> Illuminati: Po, eu uso um que precisa de convite, o bj-share.
<D3l3t3> Illuminati: Eu não costumava baixar por torrent não, mas como ganhei o convite para esse site, to baixando direto. haha
<Illuminati> D3l3t3, achei aqui um que dizem que é bom azureus.
<Illuminati> D3l3t3, o que tu acha que corrompe menos o torrent ou link direto ? Se for link direto vou pelo wget e se for torrent vou usar o azureus.
<D3l3t3> Illuminati: Mas isso é um programa para baixar os arquivos torrents né?
<D3l3t3> Illuminati: Você pode usar o Transmission que já vem instalado no Ubuntu.
<Illuminati> isso
<D3l3t3> Illuminati: Eu uso ele.
<Illuminati> vou usar uns links da grecia agora...
<Illuminati> hum blz acho meio fraquinho o transmission
<Illuminati> :)
<D3l3t3> Illuminati:  Po, não sei se estou falando besteira, mas acho que por torrent tem menas chance de corromper. :s
<Illuminati> hum
<MarconM> D3l3t3, qual o nome do site
<MarconM> D3l3t3, eu sempre baixo por torrent e nunca tive problema ... nem de virus ou corrompido
<D3l3t3> MarconM: Site de torrent? :S
<Illuminati> MarconM, qual site ? O que eu quero baixar a iso ?
<MarconM> <D3l3t3> Illuminati: Eu não costumava baixar por torrent não, mas como ganhei o convite para esse site, to baixando direto. haha
<D3l3t3> MarconM: A,sim... http://www.bj-share.net
<MarconM> que iso voce quer baixar do que
<MarconM> auehauhauaha
<D3l3t3> Só não tenho convites para mandar. =/
<MarconM> o site é bom
<MarconM> ok
<MarconM> o site é bom
<D3l3t3> Eu to gostando... Tem bastande semeadores.
<MarconM> legal eu sempre peguei torrent
<MarconM> peguei a iso do ubuntu de 12mb
<D3l3t3> Um amigo meu acabou de me dar uma dica de um site para downloads torrents... www.thepiratebay.org
<MarconM> instalei o fluxblx e to baixando torrent
<MarconM> por ele
<MarconM> servidor de download
<MarconM> =D
<MarconM> aeuheauehaeu
<MarconM> ligado 24 horas na empresa
<D3l3t3> hdiuashdiusahd... Boaa.
<MarconM> sim sim ... muito gasta poco e nao tem problema de virus
<MarconM> auehauehuahea.... ele desliga automatico 7 da manha
<MarconM> =D
<MarconM> antes do patrao chegar
<MarconM> aeuaheaeuhaeuahueuahuhaa
<D3l3t3> Illuminati: Tem o utorrent para linux também... http://www3.utorrent.com/intl/pt/downloads/linux
<MarconM> utorrent ou bitorrent
<MarconM> tem o vuze tambem
<D3l3t3> MarconM: haha, você usa ele por maquina virtual?
<MarconM> nao instalei ele
<MarconM> em uma maquina parada
<MarconM> la na empresa
<MarconM> fica na minha sala
<Illuminati> Bom...vou tentar baixar o arquivo pelo transmission mesmo
<Illuminati> vou reiniciar a maquina ja volto
<D3l3t3> MarconM: Dai depois você pega por pendrive, dvd... :
<D3l3t3> MarconM:  ?*
<MarconM> rede
<MarconM> samba na veia
<MarconM> =D
<MarconM> mas pode ser por pen
<xthco> boa noite a todos...
<D3l3t3> Bo noite xthco
<MarconM> vai mimi xthco =D
<MarconM> boa noite
<xthco> hehehe
<xthco> tá cedo D+
<MarconM> cuidado com fredd
<MarconM> nao sonha viu
<xthco> agora é que o meu cérebro começa a funcionar...
<MarconM> cara o transmition do linux
<MarconM> é uma droga
<D3l3t3> Po, sei la... Nao tenho o que reclamar ate agora nao. :S
<Illuminati> voltei
<MarconM> o vuze é muito bom
<MarconM> Illuminati, usa o bitorrent
<MarconM> é bom
<MarconM> ou vuze tambem é bom
<Illuminati> Pessoal, que doidera pelo torrent o arquivo tem 1,7 gb e como iso ele tem 1,67 gb ?
<Illuminati> nao entendi isso srsrs
<MarconM> as vezes ele arredondo
<MarconM> aeuahuhauhea
<Illuminati> ah tah
<Illuminati> espero que seja mesmo
<Illuminati> srsrs
<MarconM> é foda baixar isso e depois vir errado
<MarconM> =D
<MarconM> aeuhauehueha
<MarconM> ja passei por isso
<Illuminati> pois é
<Illuminati> por isso que to preferindo baixar a iso mesmo
<Illuminati> pelo wget
<Illuminati> eu acho melhor e ainda com a opcao -c
<Illuminati> acho que nao corrompe
<MarconM> cara sei la
<MarconM> antes de gravar voce testa com o md5sum ou sha1sum
<MarconM> é muito bom
<xthco> pessoal alguém disposto a tirar umas dúvidas pra min ?...
<MarconM> nao tem perigo de voce gravar corrompido
<MarconM> xthco, diga man
<Illuminati> o pior que só existe um link pra baixar o torrent
<MarconM> mas ve se ele vem com o md5
<MarconM> junto
<MarconM> é iso de sistema operacional
<Illuminati> vem sim
<MarconM> entao bl
<Illuminati> sim é o linux o epidemic
<MarconM> depois voce teste
<Illuminati> ok
<MarconM> nunca ouvi falar
<Illuminati> rsrsrsr é brasileira
<xthco> Marcon queria saber o seguinte o meu Cuttler não funciona no meu Note, seria por causa da minha placa de video? (falta de OpenGL)?
<Illuminati> muito boa
<MarconM> xthco, minha ignorancia, desculpa .. mas eu nao sei o que cutter
<MarconM> =D
<MarconM> cuttler
<MarconM> mas tenta fazer update
<xthco> Clutterflow
<xthco> já está todo atualizado...
<MarconM> Illuminati, eu to querendo testar o archlinux e o fedora
<MarconM> to usando o freebsd é bom
<MarconM> Illuminati, peguei uma iso do ubuntu de 12mb
<xthco> estou achando que é falta de algum driver de video... (para ativar a aceleração de video)
<MarconM> vem sem nada soh o shell msm
<MarconM> dae voce instala e configura o que quer
<D3l3t3> Xchat ou Pidgin para IRC?
<xthco> o MarconM sabe de algum site onde eu posso encontrar mais informações sobre este assunto ?
<MarconM> xthco, olha eu nao sei... mas e no google nao deu em nada ?
<xthco> Deu não :(
<xthco> vou dar uma olhada nos fóruns para ver se acho algo...
<D3l3t3> xthco: Vê nesse... http://ubuntuforum-br.org/
<D3l3t3> Vo entrar pelo xchat
<xthco> D3l3t3: estou olhando agora qui pra ver se acho algo por lá...
<D3l3t3> A.. desisti. hasdiuashd vo ficar pelo pidgin mesmo :X
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkk
<D3l3t3> Não estou muito familiarizado com o IRC ainda, e o Pidgin é tranquilo para mecher. (eu acho)
<MarconM> gosto do xchat
<MarconM> muito bom
<MarconM> cara
<MarconM> dos que testei é o melhor
<xthco> mais tarde eu volto a rádio patroa está chamando... (KKkkkKkkk)
<D3l3t3> Depois vou tentar usar ele... To com preguiça de desconectar e conectar denovo. haha
<D3l3t3> Po, legal é usar o IRC pelo celular.
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> legal é o windows 3.11
<MarconM> isso sim q é alegria
<D3l3t3> haahahaha
<MarconM> 50 diskete
<MarconM> aeuhaeuahaua
<D3l3t3> 50 disketes de 1MB, sei la.
<D3l3t3> tenso
<insert> 1.44mb
<MarconM> aeuhauehaueah
<MarconM> sim
<MarconM> tenso
<MarconM> e dai um pega e da pau lol ... melhor coisa da sua vida
<insert> tenho win95 aki
<MarconM> aeauhaeuahuaheuahuheauauha
<insert> sao 16 diskets
<MarconM> :s
<insert> original
<MarconM> manooooooo ... voce deveria colocar no quadro isso
<insert> ahuaa
<D3l3t3> Nem tenho mais leitor de diskete.  hahaha
<D3l3t3> E muito tempo que não vejo um.
<MarconM> aeuahuehae
<MarconM> quem usa isso
<MarconM> ainda
<mariosilvabr> Boa noite
<mariosilvabr> galera sou novo aqui
<D3l3t3> mariosilvabr: Boa noite.
<mariosilvabr> tenho que me registrar
#ubuntu-br 2012-03-12
<Claudio_Renan> alguem pode me ajudar com zoneminder
<claudio_> boa noite
<claudio_> estou com um problema
<claudio_renan> boa noite
<claudio_renan> estou com um problema com o zoneminder
<bino> boa noite
<patrick_> boa noite bino!!
<MarconM> patrick_, menina
<MarconM> Patricia, oi gata
<MarconM> patrick_, para de espantar os users
<MarconM> aeuhaueehea
<patrick_> '-'
<patrick_> marconm, vc q espanta
<MarconM> patrick_, entra no canal
<MarconM> garota
<marcinho> cri cri...
<chronos> alguém ai já conseguiu fazer um Galaxy S 2 funcionar direito com o ubuntu 11.10?
<cone> ola
<chronos> alguém ai já foi pro 12.04, ta bacana?
<cone> alguem
<cone> aqui ja rodou ts server?
<chronos> ts?
<barna> !ajuda
<Drupliconzinho> barna, Sei os comandos: ajuda, aprenda, depois, diga, drupal, esqueca, fonte, google, ola, ping, titulo, youtube
<barna> !ping
<Drupliconzinho> barna, Pong.
<anon_> Bom dia, alguém poderia me informar os requisitos mínimos para instalação do Ubuntu 12.04?
<ubuntu-studio> hummmmm
<ubuntu-studio> boa pergunta!
<ubuntu-studio> anon_, qual maquina vc tem:
<ubuntu-studio> ixi to sem assentos e ponto aki
<anon_> Acima de 512 de ram
<ubuntu-studio> nao aconselho mesmo de 1gb! e 32bits ainda! pra 64bits aconselho += de 3gb!
<anon_> O que acham do Ubuntu 12.04? Qual Sistema Operacional estão utilizando?
<ubuntu-studio> eu to usando o 10.04.4 32 e 64studio, to instalando o 12.04studio nesse exato momento!
<anon_> ubuntu-studio: A interface está mais leve?
<anon_> Digo o Unity?
<ubuntu-studio> sim, ele ta usando fxde!
<ubuntu-studio> anon_, só o ubuntu normal ta usando o unity! não gostei dele!
<ubuntu-studio> o ubuntu studio 12.04 ta usando FXDE, q é bem leve!
<barna> !ping
<Drupliconzinho> barna, Pong.
<Cuki> ~gnip barna
<passwd> bom dia, senhores
<passwd> alguém poderia me ajudar numa dúvida sobre o comando history?
<dinn> o ubuntu está sendo atualizado, mas, não está reiniciando... sempre coloco pra reiniciar e ele volta pra tela de seleção de sessão, como conserto esse erro?
<passwd> é possível realizar uma sessão de usuário remota (via ssh) sem que o comando history grave a sessão do usuário?
<dinn> passwd, post sua duvida e espere, não pergunte se alguem pode ajudar, quem poder ajudar fará... =D
<pauloolhos> Ola
<pauloolhos> Bom Dia
<pauloolhos> Tenho 2 computadores instalado o ubuntu 10.10
<pauloolhos> Como Faco para acessar um deles internamente pela area de trabalho remota
<barna> dia!
<passwd> dinn: desculpe e obrigado.
<dinn> passwd, não precisa se desculpar, =)
<dinn> passwd, disponha querido
<barna> pangolin, eles tão ligados numa rede?
<barna> pauloolhos, eles tão ligados por rede?
<pauloolhos> sim
<pauloolhos> Estão ligados na mesma rede
<dinn> barna, tu é o cara vei... rs
<barna> pauloolhos, ok, eu to instalando o ubuntu studio aki, vou ver se tem o sistema de area remota! 1seg
<barna> dinn, valeu!
<dinn> ;)
<pauloolhos> ok
<pauloolhos> Aguardo
<passwd> http://justpaste.it/sqg
<barna> pauloolhos, o programa chama vinagre, acho q ele ja vem instalado!
<pauloolhos> E esse que ja vem no ubuntu
<barna> pauloolhos, vc sabe usar ele? é unico q eu sei usar!
<pauloolhos> nao sei utilizar.
<pauloolhos> Chama vinagre
<pauloolhos> vou pesquisar e retorno
<barna> ok, pauloolhos acabou a instalação aki, vou reiniciar e volto!
<pauloolhos> ok
<pauloolhos> por enquanto vou pesquisar sobre o vinagre
<barna> voltei!
<barna> pauloolhos, vou lá no 10.04 pra ver como q é! aki é tudo muito diferente!
<barna> pauloolhos, no comp q vai ser gerenciado remotamente: Sistema>Preferencias>Area de trabalho remota
<barna> pauloolhos, marque: permitir que outros usuarios vejam sua area de trabalho e permitir q outros usuarios controlem sua area de trabalho!
<barna> pauloolhos, leia os outros campos e habilite ou desabilite o q vc achar nesseçario!
<barna> pauloolhos, no comp q vai acontrolar o outro remotamente: Aplicativos>internet>visualizador de area de trabalho remota!
<barna> pauloolhos, clique em conectar, escolha o protocolo e conectar!
<barna> pronto! vc ja ta controlando o outro comp pela rede!
<barna> pauloolhos, ah, esqueci, tem q clicar em procurar antes de clicar em conectar!
<barna> pauloolhos, vc ta ai? acompanhou o q falei?????
<pauloolhos> Rs
<pauloolhos> Calma ai
<pauloolhos> Devagar
<barna> pauloolhos, aki tem mais informação detalhada! http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/DesktopRemotoPorVNC
<barna> vou re-bootar lá no ubuntu-studio-12.04, ja volto!
<pauloolhos> barna
<pauloolhos> Barna
<pauloolhos> Deu certinho
<barna> massa!
<barna> eu uso isso direto no meu trabalho!
<pauloolhos> Obrigado
<barna> de nada! tamo sempre ai pra ajudar!
<barna> pauloolhos, fique sempre on aki q vc vai aprender muito!
<pauloolhos> Com Certeza
<pauloolhos> Já estou aprendendo
<pauloolhos> barna
<pauloolhos> Voce conhe o projeto BACULA>
<barna> pauloolhos, acho q sim, pra fazer backup???
<pauloolhos> isso.
<barna> pauloolhos, acho q foi vc mesmo q me falou dele num madrugada de insonia!
<barna> *numa
<pauloolhos> isso mesmo
<pauloolhos> rsrsrs
<barna> hhehehehehehehe
<pauloolhos> Foi mmesmo
<pauloolhos> Recordei
<hatoon> boa tarde
<L88os1> boa tarde
<L88os1> alguém sabe onde posso encontrar imagens do Ubuntu? (não diga Google)
<spiga> www.ubuntu.com
<L88os1> quero imagens do Logo, imagens escrito Ubuntu. parecida as que estão no site oficial.
<L88os1> quero em grande resolução.
<L88os2> meu computador reiniciou
<L88os2> a pergunta continua
<L88os2> meu lançador ficou roxo, alguém sabe resolver?
<L88os2> resolvi.
<barna> !ping
<Drupliconzinho> barna, Pong.
<ADFENO> Olá pessoal.
<L88os1> olá
<ADFENO> :D
<ADFENO> Faz muito tempo que não entro no IRC. :D
<ADFENO> E inclusive, que não uso a internet. :D
<L88os1> caramba. estava vendo 93% do kernel do 12.04 já está pronto.
<ADFENO> Excelente! :D
<L88os1> em compensação as outras coisas, não estão muito completas.
<Paulo_Rodrigo> Boa Tarde!
<ADFENO> Olá Paulo_Rodrigo.
<Paulo_Rodrigo> Olá ADFEND! Você sabe e dizer se o Ayrton Araujo se conectou hoje?
<ADFENO> Infelizmente não sei.
<ADFENO> Entrei agora praticamente.
<Paulo_Rodrigo> Obrigado.
<ADFENO> Disponha.
<Paulo_Rodrigo> Hum, você sabe quem é o Tiago Hillebrandt e Julian Fernandes?
<ADFENO> Infelizmente não, sou novo no mundo do GNU/Linux. :D
<Paulo_Rodrigo> Oh, ok! Agradeço!
<ADFENO> Disponha. :D
<L88os1> Paulo_Rodrigo: o que você quer saber do Tiago?
<surmpain> oi
<L88os1> olá
<ADFENO> Olá surmpain.
<ADFENO> *Surmpain. :D
<Paulo_Rodrigo> Pensei que ele estivesse se conectado aqui hoje!
<surmpain> ola a tudos  este chat serve para que é que eu sou novo usando esta ferramenta
<L88os1> surmpain: precisa de alguma ajuda?
<surmpain> saves porque é que o video  que fiz download é em formato mp4 e no ubuntu ele da todo vermelho
<Paulo_Rodrigo> L88os1, você sabe o NickName do Ayrton Araujo?
<ADFENO> Este é um canal dentro de um servidor IRC, assim como servidores, existem vários outros canais dentro dos mesmos, este canal por sua vez destina-se aos usuários do GNU/Linux Ubuntu, focando principalmente em assuntos relacionados com ajuda e suporte.
<surmpain> obrigado por me esclareceres adfeno
<L88os1> pera ai
<ADFENO> Disponha.
<surmpain> sera um erro o video mp4 dar avermelhado
<surmpain> ?
<L88os1> Paulo_Rodrigo: o nick do Ayrton é court_jester
<ADFENO> Se quiser conversar sobre outros assuntos fora de tópico (Ajuda e suporte dentro dos sistemas GNU/Linux Ubuntu), use o canal ##ubuntu-br-offtopic.
<Paulo_Rodrigo> Obrigado L88os1!
<surmpain> obrigado
<ADFENO> Bem, com sua licença, preciso tomar café. Qualquer coisa estamos aqui. :D
<Paulo_Rodrigo> Tem canais com 2 # (joguinhos da velha, eu não sei o nome disso)?
<L88os1> Paulo_Rodrigo: você está vendo meu nick com 1 no final?
<surmpain> alguém save se é possivel camuflar o ip
<Paulo_Rodrigo> Sim, L88os1
<L88os1> merda
<Paulo_Rodrigo> Pq merda?
<L88os1> é que não deveria aparecer assim, achei que tinha mudado.
<Paulo_Rodrigo> Se quiser alterar é só clicar no seu nome da barra onde você escreve no chat e alterar!
<L88os1> aqui está aparecendo certo. L88os
<Paulo_Rodrigo> Vou ficar ausente um estante, vou deixar conectado, qualquer coisa estou aqui!
<surmpain> l88os es de amsterdam
<surmpain> ?
<surmpain> alguem mora em amsterdam
<surmpain> eu sei qie l88os é de sao paulo mas a alguem de amsterdam?
<L88os1> surmpain: porque você acha que sou de SP?
<surmpain> eu nâo acho tenho acertesa xd
<Katador> boa noite pessoal
<surmpain> boa noite
<L88os1> boa noite
<L88os1> surmpain: porque?
<surmpain> sei la porque nâo es?
<L88os1> no chat, ou em qualquer outro lugar, acho melhor você usar virgulas. não dá para entender direito o que você fala.(digita)
<surmpain> desculpe.
<Katador> pessoal alguem pode me ajudar? to com problema no meu acer aspire 4743-6658, o touch pad nao funciona nessa sessao, nas outras funciona blz
<surmpain> L88os1, a quanto tempo utilizas o ubuntu?
<Paulo_Rodrigo> É mesmo, pq vc acha que o L88os1 é de São Paulo?
<surmpain> enganei-me?
<L88os1> surmpain: uns 2 anos.
<surmpain> fixe tens curso de informatica?
<L88os1> a maioria das coisas aprendi, mexendo.
<surmpain> mas tens curso de informatica?
<surmpain> paulo o  rio Braço Norte  tem algo de especial?
<Paulo_Rodrigo> Oque? Não entendi!
<surmpain> esquece,que eu ja esqueci no brazil ainda sao 19h27 a que horas acaba o tabalho no brazill com isto ja saves que não sou brasileiro
<L88os1> você é de onde?
<Paulo_Rodrigo> Você tá entrando no meu computador?
<Paulo_Rodrigo> surmpain, vc tá entrando no meu PC?
<surmpain> sou natural de mamas foi em mamas que eu nasci é tao longe da qui a mamas como de mamas aqui xd estou a brincar  ao preguntares sou de onde queres dizer aonde estou neste momento ou aonde nasci
<surmpain> e nao eu nao entro em pcs dos outros para min os pcs de cada um sao como diarios sao so do proprio computado
<Paulo_Rodrigo> surmpain, vc ta entrando no meu PC??
<surmpain> não porque preguntas posso saver mas eu prometo que nao estou a entrar
<Paulo_Rodrigo> É que você acertou o horario do meu computador, você disse que eu moro na região Norte , e disse que aqui tem o rio Branco! =P
<surmpain> isso eu sei que acertei mas para isso nao é preciso invadir o pc eu odeio crackers eu um dia irei para o brazil para tirar o curso hacker
<L88os1> acho que hacker é mais, uma forma de pensar.
<L88os1> surmpain: onde você está? e onde você nasceu?
<surmpain> eu sou portugues e nasci em paredes mas neste momento tive que sair de portugal
<Paulo_Rodrigo> Ok, desculpa aeh!
<surmpain> não tens que pedir desculpa
<surmpain> a culpa foi minha se eu estivesse no teu lugar pensaria o mesmo
<L88os1> surmpain: teve que sar? porque? a policia está te perseguindo?
<Paulo_Rodrigo> Pq saiu de lá? Dizem que lá é o melhor país de se viver tranquilo!
<surmpain> mas é muita crise e os desafios a nivel de computação é muito baixo
<L88os1> ahhhh
<Paulo_Rodrigo> surmpain e L88os1 ,  vocês sabem algum canal que fale sobre a MTV Brasil ou qualquer outra MTV do mundo?
<L88os1> já tentou o site da MTV?
<surmpain> a unica coisa que sei sobre brazil é o que da na record e gosto de ver agora é tarde
<Paulo_Rodrigo> Ja, só que lá não tem!
<surmpain> no brazil nao tem mtv brazil
<surmpain> ?
<Paulo_Rodrigo> Rede Record? Aí passa Rede Record? Akele Logotipo novo da Record tá UÒ!!
<Paulo_Rodrigo> Tem sim MTV Brasil aqui no Brasil =P, só que eu não tô achando um canal aqui do XChat que fale so da MTV Brasil ou de outras MTV's, Entendeu?
<surmpain> agora ja perselanvi xd
<L88os1> rsrsr chat no IRC da MTV, cara nunca você vai achar.
<surmpain> a esperança é ultima a morrer xd
<L88os1> vou sair galera, até mais.
<surmpain> atÈ mais paulo és estudante?
<Paulo_Rodrigo> O que e "penselanvi"?
<surmpain> é uma forma estupida portuguesa para diser percebi
<surmpain> é tipo 2 pessoas estarem a falar e uma dis algo e vira se para a outra e dis  perselambestes
<surmpain> xd
<surmpain> saves musicas de rock fixe
<Paulo_Rodrigo> Poiser poiser poiser! shaushuahsuahsu
<Paulo_Rodrigo> Poxa agora que o papo tava ficando bom!
<Paulo_Rodrigo> Sim surmpain, eu sou estudante!
<Paulo_Rodrigo> 8° Ano
<surmpain> eu tambem so que eu fiquei pelo oitavo ano como
<Paulo_Rodrigo> Boiei nessa!
<Paulo_Rodrigo> O que é "saves"?
<surmpain> xumbaste
<surmpain> ?
<surmpain> que idade tens
<surmpain> 14
<surmpain> ?
<Paulo_Rodrigo> Manow vc fala umas palavra meio doidas que eu penso que você tá me xingando! O que é "xumbaste"?
<Paulo_Rodrigo> 13.
<surmpain> é nao passar de ano a palavra correctamente escrita é chumbaste? em portugues
<Paulo_Rodrigo> Aqui a palavra pra descrever que não pasou de ano é "reprovar"
<surmpain_> l
<Bmcomp> salvee
<Bmcomp> fala ae
<Bmcomp> pessoal to com um problema aqui pra instalar o driver da minha placa onboard readeon xpress 200, e queria saber se esse tuto vai resolve meu caso? http://dfthiagodf.wordpress.com/2006/10/27/instalando-driver-ati-no-ubuntu-edgy/ ou alguem tem algum outro macete ae?
<Daekdroom> Bmcomp, esse tutorial aí é super desatualizado.
<Daekdroom> E sua placa de vídeo já nem tem suporte oficial por parte da AMD. Você tem que usar o driver que já vem no Ubuntu
<Bmcomp> Daekdroom,  zica heinn
<Bmcomp> pior que eu to notando diferenca nisso, lento e tal pra abri algo e tals
<Bmcomp> :/
<MarconM> boa noite
<Paulo_Rodrigo> Boa Noite MarconM
<Paulo_Rodrigo> court_jester
<MarconM> Paulo_Rodrigo boa noite
#ubuntu-br 2012-03-13
<gitay> oláh
<gitay> newbie em irc
<gitay> eu aqui [=
<Paulo_Rodrigo> =)
<gitay> tow aqui
<gitay> por de vez em tempos
<gitay> tenho duvidas
<gitay> e muitas entao
<Paulo_Rodrigo> Percebe-se
<gitay> um forum em tempo real
<gitay> como este
<gitay> me ajudará em muit ..
<gitay> rsrs
<Paulo_Rodrigo> Cadê o Ayrton Araujo que não fica Online?
<pauloolhos> Ola
<pauloolhos> Boa Noite a Todos
<gitay> oi
<gitay> boa
<pauloolhos> Como esta gitay
<gitay> sim
<gitay> estou bem
<gitay> manb
<gitay> spero o mesmo de vcs
<Paulo_Rodrigo> Boa Noite pauloolhos
<pauloolhos> Como aqui é uma area de discusao
<pauloolhos> Gostaria de fazer um projeto TCC sobre Backup
<gitay> o que éh tcc!?
<gitay> xD
<gitay> i'm sorry
<gitay> =/
<pauloolhos> Monografia
<pauloolhos> melhor
<gitay> hmm
<pauloolhos> rsrsrs
<gitay> vou prescisar de ajuda de google
<gitay> rsrs
<pauloolhos> rs
<Paulo_Rodrigo> -.-"
<gitay> na guerra esta pior
<gitay> rsr
<pauloolhos> Mas mudando de assunto
<gitay> hmm
<Paulo_Rodrigo> O Google só não sabe passar, lavar e nem enxugar, mas o resto tudo ele faz!
<gitay> bem
<gitay> mas ele me ajudou em algumas destas tarefas tambem
<gitay> rsrs
<Paulo_Rodrigo> UIA! Como????
<gitay> tipo
<gitay> como preparar um molho legal
<gitay> para a massa
<gitay> ou, como descifrar as etiquetas de roupas
<gitay> se eu vou lavar uma roupa minha
<gitay> e nao fazer besteiras
<Paulo_Rodrigo> ataah! Ma xega de lorotas, e aí pauloolhos, o que você quer que a gente faça?
<Paulo_Rodrigo> hum...
<gitay> tcc
<pauloolhos> Mas mudando de assunto: o que voces acham do software  Bacula
<Paulo_Rodrigo> Nunca ouvi falar do Software Bacula!
<Paulo_Rodrigo> Cara, eu acho super errado uma coisa, tem varios conectados ali do lado, mas quase nenhum tem a coragem de responder as perguntas aqui dos outros!
<pauloolhos> Faz Parte
<pauloolhos> Voce atua em qual area Paulo
<gitay> mano
<gitay> eu creio que muitos estao ate tirand uma soneca para repor as energias ..
<gitay> afinal de contas ninguem éh de ferro
<pauloolhos> rs
<Paulo_Rodrigo> Eu sou estudante do Fundamental ainda! =)
<Paulo_Rodrigo> 8° Ano
<gitay> eu faço isto
<gitay> xD
<gitay> acontece ..
<gitay> rsrs
<gitay> e esta cedo ainda
<gitay> ano o que
<gitay> =S
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<gitay> astroo [=
<gitay> me dah um outografo
<gitay> rsrs
<Paulo_Rodrigo> 0.0!!
<Paulo_Rodrigo> astroo- me dá um autografo!!!!
<Paulo_Rodrigo> (quem é astroo- mesmo)?
<gitay> lol
<gitay> uma pessoa man
<gitay> - astroo- entrou na sala ^^
<gitay> ouw
<gitay> brasnet
<gitay> existe ainda!?
<gitay> kk
<gitay> nem sei se estou usand -a
<xGrind> gitay, existe mais nao
<gitay> hmm
<gitay> éh me
<gitay> falaram agorinha
<gitay> mas tem outro canal totalment pt?
<Paulo_Rodrigo> Essa Internet da VIVO que cai toda hora é um saco!
<Paulo_Rodrigo> Alguem em casa?
<Paulo_Rodrigo> court_jester
<Paulo_Rodrigo> #canonical-isd
<JulinBM> boa noite galera
<JulinBM> alguem pode me JUDr com modem da velox?
<JulinBM> *ajudar
<vitorlobo> JulinBM,  digue
<JulinBM> vitorlobo: é possível usar o modem zte como roteador? para usar a net no notbook?
<vitorlobo> JulinBM,  bom aqui eu uso um modem d-link e um roteador... n-link
<vitorlobo> JulinBM, se o modem for modem e roteador...sim..se n...axo q n
<JulinBM> vitorlobo: hum...
<JulinBM> vitorlobo: é pq eu vi uns tuto por ai, falando como rotear o modem, mas nd a ve com wireles
<JulinBM> vitorlobo: acho o melhor é comprar o roteador msm
<vitorlobo> JulinBM, é
<vitorlobo> JulinBM, e tem q ficar bem atento as configs do roteador...se n da uma loca da zorra na distribuição da conecção
<vitorlobo> JulinBM,  tu fica meio perdido
<JulinBM> vitorlobo: ah com ctz!
<JulinBM> vitorlobo: vou comprar um q tbm dê pra usar com cabo num desktop
<JulinBM> vitorlobo, vlw pela ajuda
<vitorlobo> JulinBM,  é assim q eu faço
<vitorlobo> JulinBM,  pessoal aqui em casa usa notebook wi-fi e eu uso desktop
<vitorlobo> JulinBM, é so vc botar o cabo no roteador q vem com 5 bocas
<JulinBM> vitorlobo, aqui vai ter q ser assim tbm...
<vitorlobo> JulinBM,  e tbm...wi-fi perde pra cabo viu
<vitorlobo> ja testei isso monte de vezes
<vitorlobo> JulinBM, cabo é mais ligeiro
<vitorlobo> JulinBM,  o lance de wi-fi é mobilidade ne...
<JulinBM> vitorlobo, ah bom saber, mas no meu caso eu vo t q usar wireles
<JulinBM> vitorlobo, mas ja vai ajudar mto nos trabalhos
<JulinBM> vitorlobo, qual roteador vc me indica? é mto caro?
<vitorlobo> JulinBM, n-link é bom..pelo menos ta bom pra min..efoi uns 40 conto
<JulinBM> vitorlobo, nossa num é mto caro
<vitorlobo> JulinBM,  o roteador é um D-LINK 524
<JulinBM> vitorlobo, saindo aqui, vlw!
<vitorlobo> JulinBM,  dai se vc comprar ele..tem q ficar ligado num tal de numero MTU
<vitorlobo> JulinBM, q vc vai ter q alterar essa numeração pra n limitar tua conecxão
<vitorlobo> fora isso
<vitorlobo> é sussa
<JulinBM> vitorlobo, blz... vlw cara
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<hiltonccfilho> No meu acer aquele botão "e" não funciona. Como posso atribuir alguma função à ele?
<hiltonccfilho> No meu acer aquele botão "e" não funciona. Como posso atribuir alguma função à ele?
<hiltonccfilho> E aí? Alguém sabe?
<al4nc4ds> massa esse app http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MROey5txNkU
<barna> hiltonccfilho, q botão e?
<pauloolhos> Ola
<pauloolhos> Bom Dia a Todos
<barna> bom dia
<sebuba> bom dia, alguém está percebendo alguma instabilidade na internet/rádio/etc?
<pauloolhos> Como esta Barna
<barna> blz e vc?
<pauloolhos> Otimo
<pauloolhos> Aproveitando a oportunidade.
<pauloolhos> So é possivel acessar area de trabalho remota do ubuntu  quando esta logado?
<barna> hummmmm!
<barna> boa pergunta!
<barna> eu num manjo quase nada de rede etc....
<barna> tenho uma vaga lembrança de papos aki, da galera falando q ssh etc.....
<barna> mas eu num sei fazer isso!
<barna> eu acho q vnc tem q tar logado!
<pauloolhos> sem problema
<barna> pauloolhos, acho q vc pode dar uma pesquisada/lida sobre gerenciamento remoto ssh
<barna> deve descubrir coisas novas
<pauloolhos> Via ssh consigo acessar.
<pauloolhos> Vou fazero teste aqui.
<barna> massa!
<pauloolhos> Acho que quando o ububtu nao esta logando usuario e senha
<pauloolhos> voce consegue somente via ssh
<pauloolhos> Parte grafica nao
<pauloolhos> Vou testar
<barna> eu num sei! uso vnc pra controlar o desktop remoto! mais nada!
<barna> no meu trab fico longe do comp q rodas as musicas, pra um ter q ficar indo e voltando o tempo todo!
<barna> uso o vinagre só pra fazer playlist e dar play nas musicas!
<pauloolhos> Voce acessa externo
<pauloolhos> ou interno
<MylenaReis> Olá
<barna> ola
<MylenaReis> Alguem sabe um site bom sobre LFS e Cmake?
<jorge> galera estou tendo dificuldades em cofigurar minha placa de vídeo e configurar a resolução do monitor, alguém poderia me socorrer?
<jorge> ?
<jorge> ?
<barna> jorge, qual a sua placa de video?
<jorge> cara ela é uma intel é um dell Vostro, não sei exatamente o modelo
<hatoon> bom dia
<jorge> tentei listar no lspci mas n consegui identificar
<jorge> quer q eu te envie a lista?
<hatoon> para vcs verem que as proprias empresa de SL defende software proprietario http://goo.gl/e7ckZ
<MarconM> bom dia
<hatoon> para windows 8 eles nao melhoram para linux
<MarconM> para quem usa Freebsd ou openbsd eu quer usar estamos fazendo um site para tutorial e instalação dualboot programação em C e sh para ajudar =)
<barna> jorge, lspci | grep VGA
<jorge> barna, Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 18)
<barna> jorge, ok, num fala o modelo, mas o ubuntu aceita as intel de boa!
<barna> jorge, qual ubuntu vc ta usando?
<jorge> barna, 11.10
<barna> ok, num deveria ter problemas. agora me fale q problema vc ta tendo.
<jorge> na verdade o seguinte, eu tenho 1 monitor adicional, e eu gostaria de utiliza-lo, tipo no windows ter o monitor 1 e 2, e a resolução não está legal gostaria de aumentar,
<hatoon> e para chorar ou rir galera ? http://goo.gl/X5VG9
<barna> jorge, hummmm. o 11.10 num sei onde fica, mas coloca la na procura, monitor!
<barna> jorge, la tem as confs dos munitores, vc escolhe se quer 2 desktops diferentes ou a mesma imagem nos 2, resolução etc......
<jorge> entrei lá porém n tem essa opção, parece q o monitor não foi reconhecido
<jorge> n tem q configurar alguma coisa no xconf?
<barna> pior q num tenho 11.10 ou 10.04 aki, só o 10.04, sei q o unity tem poucos recursos personalização etc.....
<jorge> o 11.10 é o unity?
<barna> jorge, sim!
<MylenaReis> alguem sabe quando sai a nova versão do ubuntu-unity 12.04?
<barna> num me adaptei a ele! to usando 10.04 gnome 2.6.x e 12.04 beta 1 fxde!
<jorge> eu teria q instala-lo denovo né?
<barna> MylenaReis, http://comunidade-geek.blogspot.com/2011/07/calendario-do-ubuntu-1204-lts.html
<MarconM> jorge, eu tentei fzer isso do monitor
<MarconM> até no ubuntu 12.04
<MarconM> e nao deu certo nao
<MarconM> instalei um monte de parada
<MarconM> e nao foi
<jorge> conseguiu encontrar alguma solução?
<MylenaReis> obgda  barna
<jorge> barna, valeu barna vou ver o q faço aqui!
<barna> MylenaReis, d nada!
<barna> putz, jorge MarconM, no 10.04 eu faço isso direto! funfa q é uma blz!!!
<MarconM> barna, auaheuhaa eu to no openbsd e ta tranquilo os 3 monitor
<MarconM> =)
<MarconM> xinerama rlz
<jorge> onde eu baixo uma dessas versõe ai?
<barna> jorge, 1 seg!
<jorge> ok
<hatoon> ajuda aqui pessoal da a sua opinião, http://goo.gl/LUCXc
<hatoon> quero ver o q faço de util neste blog
<barna> jorge, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lucid/daily-live/current/
<barna> hatoon, eu vi os videos, kra num sei, num entendi nada!
<jorge> opa valeu
<hatoon> serio barna
<barna> jorge, o 10.04 é uma versão um pouco mais antiga, mas é LTS!
<hatoon> esse videos nao são meus
<barna> hatoon, achei sem noção!
<jorge> LTS?
<hatoon> mas valeu a opiniao vou tira-los
<jorge> sou newbie no linux hehe?
<ldfsilva> LTS = Long Time Support
<barna> jorge, assim, de 2 em 2 anos a canonical lança uma versão LTS (Long Term Support)!
<jorge> ok!
<barna> tipo uma versão final! q é mantida por 3 a 5 anos!
<barna> as outras versões são "versões de "teste"" q dura 6 meses!
<jorge> a tá
<barna> o 12.04 vai ser LTS!
<jorge> essa q eu estou usando é de teste?
<barna> sim
<jorge> a só,
<barna> o foco dessas versões é a inovação! nas LTS o foco é a estabilidade e funcionalidade!
<jorge> saquei!
<jorge> valeu!
<barna> disponha!
<barna> jorge, dia 29 de abril vai sair a nova lts!
<barna> opps! 26 de abril
<jorge> daí tem como atualizar direto no ubuntu
<jorge> ?
<jorge> ou tem q instalar tudo denovo?
<barna> tem sim, mas eu nunca fiz! sempre instalo uma nova!
<jorge> ok
<barna> mas qualquer coisa tamo ai pra ajudar!
<jorge> blz heh valeu!
<MylenaReis> \quit  saindo
<18WAABVBS> bom dia
<18WAABVBS> alguém sabe qual é o canal do Ubuntu no youtube? onde a Canonical posta os vídeos do ubuntu?
<bino> boa tarde
<hatoon> mas uma novidade na central de programas do ubuntu 12.04 bit.ly/wrPOyA
<ruffleS> boa tarde
<Willian-> boa tarde
<hatoon> boa
<ruffleS> pessoal, vcs já estão testando o 12.04?
<hatoon> a muito tempo
<hatoon> rsr
<hatoon> pq ?
<ruffleS> tô com um bug chato
<ruffleS> qdo eu faço logout a parada trava.. entra num loop, a tela fica piscando entre o lightdm e o console
<hatoon> qual o bugbozz rsrsrs...
<hatoon> qual o ubuntu
<ruffleS> 12.04 daily build
<ruffleS> parece que é esse daqui https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-greeter/+bug/954255
<hatoon> é um bug, sua esperança e esperar até 26 de abril
<ruffleS> que é um bug eu já sei AHAHHA
<ruffleS> eu tava querendo testar o gnome shell mas não dá por causa desse maldito bug7
<Willian-> bah
<Willian-> tava baixando aqui, nem vou então
<hatoon> ainda bem q sabe ruffleS rsrs...
<ruffleS> tá funcionando... mas o problema é esse bugzinho na hora do logout.. eu fiz o seguinte: baixei a iso e vou testando com um pendrive
<hatoon> pra mim esta funfando de boa
<ruffleS> tô atualizando a iso pelo cygwin (no windows 7) com o comando zsync sem precisar ficar baixando a iso toda toda hora
<hatoon> sem pros
<hatoon> até agora
<hatoon> desenvolvo com ela
<hatoon> quem vai rrsr... http://goo.gl/Dt5xf
<hatoon> ja participaram http://goo.gl/WEw05
<silfar> Galera, deu alouca aqui no meu ubuntu
<silfar> do nada nenhuma pagina de busca funciona
<silfar> nem google, nem bing
<silfar> nem o empathy entra
<silfar> gmail não funcioan etc
<silfar> de uma hora pra outra
<silfar> vi que na minha maquina windows tá tudo normal
<Willian-> já verificou o dns?
<silfar> minha maquina tem dhcp
<silfar> e por exemplo outros sites funcionam
<silfar> tô achando que pode ser aguma coisa com java
<silfar> não sei como o ubuntu foi ficar tão ruim
<silfar> tá uma merda isso
<silfar> tá vendo era a merda do java
<anon__> Fiz o download da imagem ubuntu 12.04 daily build está versão já é o beta 1 ou preciso atualizar para virar beta 1?
<L88os> anon_ onde você baixou esse ubuntu?
<anon__> L88os: Já te passo o link
<anon__> L88os: cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<anon__> L88os: É o msmo beta 1?
<L88os> anon__:  não tenho certeza se esse é o beta 1. mas se sua internet for rápida baixe novamente. nesse site: http://www.ubuntubrsc.com/ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin-beta-1-liberado-para-download.html
<anon__> L88os: ok, obrigado.
<L88os> o www.ubuntubrsc.com é um ótimo site de notícia também, acompanhe que é muito bom.
<anon__> L88os: Eu já conheço é de um cara de Santa Catarina..
<L88os> na verdade é do time regional de SC. várias pessoas colaboram.
<anon__> Sim, mas se eu não me engano ele começou..
<anon__> L88os: Está usando o ubuntu 12.04 ae?
<L88os> tenho em máquina virtual.
<anon__> L88os: Usa o que no hd?
<L88os> não entendi a pergunta. se eu tenho instalado no HD o 12.04?
<xguinho> alguém está disponível pra me ajudar?
<L88os> fale seu problema quem souber a solução vai falar.
<anon__> L88os: Qual S.O utiliza no HD?
<xguinho> tou com o ubuntu 11.04 instalado e o meu monitor suporta até 1600 x 1200, mas aqui não aparece a opção
<xguinho> só vai até 1024 x 768
<L88os> anon__: Ubuntu 11.10
<anon__> Onde é configurado via terminal multiplos monitores no ubuntu 12.04?
<L88os> xguinho: você instalou os drivers proprietários? (drivers da placa de vídeo)
<xguinho> instalei não
<xguinho> como faço? sabe me dizer?
<L88os> vai em drivers adicionais.
<L88os> ele vai verificar seu computador e dizer se falta drivers proprietários.
<xguinho> vou fazer isso agora mesmo
<xguinho> só um momento, blz?
<L88os> vai lá.
<xguinho> Baixando e instalando driver...
<xguinho> sabe me dizer como faço pra traduzir o Ubuntu 11.04 pra PT-BR?
<L88os> sua internet é rápida?
<xguinho> 15mb gvt
<L88os> suporte a idiomas
<xguinho> está já terminando
<L88os> ele vai verificar e falar para você baixar.
<L88os> o mesmo esquema. facinho.
<xguinho> pronto
<xguinho> haha
<xguinho> eita, deixa eu só reiniciar o pc aqui
<xguinho> que terminou já de baixar o driver e instalar, aí pediu pra da uma reiniciadazinha aqui
<xguinho> já venho, blz
<xguinho> L88os
<xguinho> ta por ai?
<xguinho> qd o pc reiniciou, ele fica mostrando um negócio e do lado direito uns [OK]
<xguinho> mas, passa um tempão e não inicia o ubuntu
<xguinho> L88os
<L88os> oks ?
<L88os> ahhhhh
<L88os> acho que sei o que é.
<L88os> mas como entrou no sistema?
<L88os> que versão você está usando?
<xguinho> a po
<xguinho> tou no windows
<xguinho> é ubuntu 11.04
<L88os> porque você não instala o 11.10?
<xguinho> é pq 11.04 é o que tenho no cd
<xguinho> mas em breve instalo o 11.10 sim
<xguinho> mas sabe dizer o motivo que não está iniciando o linux?
<L88os> olha a tela que você falou aparece porque o splash foi desativado.
<xguinho> hum
<xguinho> e ai?
<L88os> ele aparece um monte de informações mais costuma iniciar sim, só demora um pouco
<L88os> tenta reiniciar. novamente
<xguinho> demora muito?
<xguinho> ele aprece um monte de coisa
<L88os> qual é sua placa de vídeo?
<xguinho> e do lado direito aparece
<xguinho> [OK]
<xguinho> e antes dos nomes
<xguinho> tem assim
<xguinho> Starting
<xguinho> Stopping
<xguinho> saca?
<L88os> sim, sei o que é.
<xguinho> ele demora mesmo?
<L88os> o sistema faz isso mesmo, só que você não deveria ver.
<xguinho> eu esperei uns 10 minutos e não saiu do lugar
<L88os> demora um pouco, acho que não é 10 min, mas espera mais uma vez. vai ver deu problema em alguma etapa.
<xguinho> ok
<xguinho> vou lá reiniciar
<xguinho> já venho, blz
<xguinho> fui
<xguinho> ih, L88os
<xguinho> vc fudeu meu linux, kra.
<marcinho> nossa que zica cada uma....
<marcinho> Hahahahah
<L88os> rsrsr. você só instalou o driver de vídeo.
<marcinho> Reinstala teu sistema outravez xguinho, e atualiza os drives propietarios.
<xguinho> kkk
<marcinho> Seu X bixou
<xguinho> mas, cara
<L88os> foi isso que ele fez
<xguinho> ele não chega a iniciar
<xguinho> como vou atualizar?
<L88os> aparece o grub
<marcinho> Mesmo reinstalando todo o sistema???
<L88os>  entra em modo de recuperação
<L88os> mas recomendo outra coisa.
<xguinho> qual?
<L88os> http://ubuntudicas.com.br/1110/ baixe e instale o 11.10
<xguinho> quero resolver logo
<xguinho> esse lance
<xguinho> vai que na 11.10
<xguinho> não rola também
<L88os> acho difícil.
<xguinho> meu computador tem 4gb
<xguinho> de memória
<xguinho> ram
<L88os> você baixou as atualizações?
<xguinho> baixo o 64bit
<xguinho> né?
<L88os> sim
<L88os> não
<L88os> qual seu processador?
<xguinho> queria resolver
<xguinho> esse lance
<xguinho> =\
<xguinho> uma APU
<xguinho> sabe?
<L88os> APU?
<marcinho> Bom eu concordo até certo ponto em instalar outra versão mas tipo as vezes alguem esta usando um versão Y por algum motivo e não quer a versão X, já seja por simples gosto, por requisitos de hardware, etc...
<marcinho> É importante saber se seu processador é de 32bits ou de 64bits pra instalar a versão correta do sistema
<L88os> se não for 64 o instalador nem vai abrir.
<marcinho> Pelo o que você disse seu X System  bixou depois que vc atualizou os drives de video
<xguinho> exato
<marcinho> Se consegue entrar no shell em modo texto da pra tentar consertar
<xguinho> ele fica aparecendo os negócios
<xguinho> Stopping ***** [OK]
<xguinho> Starting ****** [OK]
<xguinho> :\
<xguinho> e não sai daquilo
<L88os> marcinho: acho que ele não vai saber fazer isso
<xguinho> da pra consertar como, marcinho?
<Katador> boa noite
<L88os> boa noite
<marcinho> Eu também acho L88os
<xguinho> só entrar em modo seguro
<xguinho> :)
<L88os> mode de recuperação
<xguinho> isso
<marcinho> Você chegou a REinstalar os istema xguinho ???
<xguinho> nops
<xguinho> vai demorar
<L88os> 2 vezes
<xguinho> como faço pra consertar?
<xguinho> eu cheguei a reiniciar
<xguinho> reinstalar não
<L88os> meu conselho é instalar o 11.10
<L88os> ou então baixar todas as atualizações via modo de recuperação.
<xguinho> de que forma?
<L88os> lá deve ter a opção. mas não tenho certeza uso o 11.10 não lembro como é o 11.04
<L88os> a opção é corrigir pacotes quebrados ou atualizar sistema.alguma coisa assim
<marcinho> Vai demorar sim, um pouco xguinho. Mas vc perderia tudo o que esta no HD atualmente, mesmo que instale a versão 11.10 por cima... O que diz o L88s baixar as atualizacoes via modo de recuperacao faz bem tambem. Mas primeiro temos que entrar no shell
<marcinho> Me da um time xguinho deixa eu ver se consigo te ajudar...
<L88os> marcinho: perder tudo? claro que não. ele vai apenas instalar o 11.10 onde está o 11.04
<xguinho> beleza
<xguinho> vê ai
<xguinho> na moral! :)
<Katador> povo, meu ubuntu 11.10 unity atualizou essa semana, e na minha sessao o touchpad parou de funcionar..... na sessao convidado e tela de login funciona normal.... alguem tem ideia de como resolver?
<L88os> Katador: já entrou na configurações de sistema? lá tem a opção mouse e touchpad.
<Katador> ja fui cara
<Katador> eu mudo la, mas nao esta da efeito nenhum
<L88os> baixou todas a atualizações?
<marcinho> L88s vc ta certo esqueci que o sistema de da a opcao de manter os arquivos do home
<marcinho> =)
<Katador> L88os:  sim... baixou todas
<L88os> xguinho por curiosidade. você habilitou as duas opções de placa de video?
<Katador> e nem sinal
<L88os> xguinho: tinha duas opções lá?
<xguinho> ei po
<xguinho> a pessoa pode instalar o linux 11.10
<xguinho> sem colocar no cd?
<marcinho> Oo
<marcinho> flash drive
<marcinho> ou CD
<L88os> se você tiver pendrive. mas precisa preparar.
<L88os> acho o CD mais facil
<marcinho> ou ainda atravez da rede, mas esquece seu caso tem que ser CD
<L88os> Katador: acho mais facil você conseguir resposta aqui. vivaolinux.com.br/perguntas/
<L88os> www.vivaolinux.com.br/perguntas/
<marcinho> uma pergunta xguinho, os sistema deixa vc escolher o kernel???
<xguinho> qd aparece o grub lá
<xguinho> aparece a primeira opção que é a que ta dando merda
<xguinho> modo de recuperação
<xguinho> 2 memory test
<xguinho> e meu windows xp
<Katador> pois ẃ L88os deu uma olhada e nao achei nada..... vo posta um topico
<marcinho> no modo de recuperacao vc consegue entrar no sistema xguinho?
<L88os> marcinho é a primeira instalação dele só tem 1 kernel
<L88os> katador: posta lá, eles vão te ajudar
<L88os> xguinho: você habilitou as duas opções da placa de vídeo?
<xguinho> como assim?
<xguinho> no modo de recuperacao eu consigo acessar o shell
<xguinho> terminal lá
<L88os> lá em drivers adicionais tinha 2 opções de placa de vídeo?
<L88os> você habilitou as duas?
<marcinho> beleza, entra no modo de recuperacao.
<xguinho> ah
<xguinho> nem lembro, visse L88os
<xguinho> marcinho
<xguinho> e faço oque?
<xguinho> pq se eu entrar, só consigo ver o shell
<marcinho> ja ta lá?
<L88os> xguinho: só para deixar claro. você tem que habilitar só uma opção. se deixar as duas dá problema mesmo.
<xguinho> como tou lá po
<xguinho> aheahueauh
<xguinho> o linux é aqui nessa maquina
<L88os> rsrsr foi o que pensei também.
<marcinho> ta no shell pow?
<L88os> xguinho: está baixando o 11.10?
<xguinho> sim
<xguinho> foda vai ser ter que gravar num cd e instalar ainda.
<xguinho> vai ser coisa pra terminar lá pras 22h acho
<L88os> blz, depois instala ou atualiza. você escolhe.
<L88os> acho que vai solucionar seu problema
<xguinho> se eu atualizar tu acha que resolve o problema?
<marcinho> Eh isso ai xguinho as duas opcoes demora, nao existe gloria sem sacrificios
<L88os> quando for instalar o driver de vídeo habilita só um. se habilitar os dois dá problema.
<L88os> atualiza todo o sistema e pacotes de idiomas.
<L88os> xguinho enquanto vocÊ espera leia. http://www.ubuntudicas.com.br/blog/2011/11/deixando-o-ubuntu-perfeito-2-0/
<L88os> tenho que sair. até mais. boa sorte
<L88os> http://www.ubuntudicas.com.br/blog/2011/07/ubuntu-perfeito/  esse também é bom
<xguinho> boa tarde, kra
<xguinho> abraço
<xguinho> volta mais tarde?
<L88os> acho que não. tenho que trabalhar. caso tenha mais problemas. http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/perguntas/ lá é super rápido de achar solução, a comunidade é muito grande e eles estão dispostos a ajudar.
<L88os> boa sorte até mais.
<xguinho> marcinho
<xguinho> e ai
<xguinho> tentasse algo pra resolver pra mim?
<marcinho> ue vc nao acordou com o L88os que ia instalar o 11.10 pow?
<marcinho> faz meia hora que pedi pra voce entrar no shell
<xguinho> kra
<xguinho> como vou entrar no shell
<xguinho> sem vc dizer o que é pra fazer?
<marcinho> primeiro ter diciplina, seguir as coisas passo-a-passo, fazer uma coisa de cada vez e principalmene ser paciente.
<marcinho> Entra no modo de recuperacao
<marcinho> Me avise quando estiver dentro.
<xguinho> marcinho
<xguinho> meu Deus, cara
<xguinho> como vou entrar no modo de recuperacao
<xguinho> e estiver no irc ao mesmo tempo?
<xguinho> -.-
<marcinho> Nossa kra que fita com sua vida mano! La em cima vc tava trocando ideia com o L88s e disse que seu linux bixou e tava usando um Windows...
<marcinho> Deixa pra la kra, vou terminar meus scripts aqui, depois agente se ve...
<xguinho> cara doido.
<xguinho> tou usando na mesma particao, cara doente.
<sLevin> Boa noite pessoal!
<sLevin> algué aqui tem o Livro de exercícios da série Universidade H4CK3R
<sLevin> ???????
<sLevin> PDF ???
<xguinho> vc quer ser hacker?
<regi> ola pessaol
<xguinho> olá
<sLevin> não...
<sLevin> eu estudo C. da computação...
<sLevin> e tenho um enteresse grande em redes...
<sLevin> e segurança...
<sLevin> e nada mais óbvio que estudar esse tipo de coisa!
<sLevin> jah tenho algum livros sobre tal assunto, "Como quebrar códigos", "Hacking: The Art Of Exploiting", etc...
<sLevin> e queria esse livro de exercícios para praticar pq jah vi mto teoria e tou de saco cheio...
<sLevin> xguinho , vc tem ou sabe onde baixar ???
<regi> gostaria de saber onde encontro o filme hacker 2
<jpaulo7> é o do mitnick?
<jpaulo7> hackers 2 operação takedown
<sLevin> Não o do Mitnick eh TakeDown... mas não sei nada de "2" aí não!!!
<jpaulo7> aquele com a angelina joulie teve segundo? nunca vi
<sLevin> acho que eh  invenção da globo pra passar na sessão da tarde :P
<sLevin> não aquele eh só "HACKERS"
<sLevin> acho que tem no 4shared
<jpaulo7> tem um chamado antitrust
<sLevin> não tem no 4shared não..
<sLevin> eu tenho ele aqui...
<sLevin> mas n lembro onde baixei não!
<jpaulo7> o hacker 2 é um com uma capa escrito 23?
<jpaulo7> este parece se o filme hacker 2 ainda não vi http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0126765/ muito interessante é alemão
#ubuntu-br 2012-03-14
<diraol> Olá a tod@s, boa noite! =)
<ubunturn> boa noite a todos!gostaria de saber se alguem tem cd do ubuntu 11.04 e 11.10 originais?
<diraol> como assim originais?
<MylenaReis> Bom dia! Alguem sabe como posso compilar o Nux sem problemas?
<deadlock> MylenaReis, bom dia. Já tentou ler o arquivo INSTALL?
<MylenaReis> sim deadlock, li, mas ele pede pra já possuir o Nux instalado e seguir o link http://askubuntu.com/questions/28470/how-do-i-build-unity-from-source/28472#28472
<Cuki> vish MylenaReis vc gosta de sofrer...
<bino> bom dia
<fcoambrozio> bino: bom dia
<MylenaReis> bom dia pra vc tbm Cuki
<Cuki> bom dia MylenaReis
<Cuki> 0/
<MylenaReis> não que eu goste, mas eh legal desvendar o sistema =)
<MylenaReis> rsrsrs
<Cuki> uma vez eu recompilei o kernel
<Cuki> fazendo no step by step, foi facil
<MylenaReis> Nunca tentei recompilar
<Cuki> eu tive que alterar uma opcao para placa de video q era nvidia
<Cuki> o problema, na minha opiniao, eh q esse tipo de coisa eh feita por muita gente....
<Cuki> o problema esta qdo vc quer entender tudo isso
<fcoambrozio> MylenaReis: "não que eu goste, mas eh legal desvendar o sistema" - frase contraditoria
<fcoambrozio> =)
<MylenaReis> faltou um "é" depois do "não" fcoambrozio
<fcoambrozio> MylenaReis: entendi
<MylenaReis> mas, pois é, alguem sabe como criar uma versão do Unity, separada da versão local?para protegê-lo contra corrupção?
<licensed> legal meu touchpad parou de funcionar do nada.. (nao é o atalho FN ja testei) =/
<barna> licensed, ja bootou?
<barna> *re-bootou
<licensed> barna, ja reiniciei, ja dei modprobe -r psmouse ja levantei de novo
<licensed> barna, engraçado que eu tava usando hoje de manhazinha ele normal..
<barna> nossa q zica!
<licensed> barna, outro sintoma estranho, é que ele como uso kde, quando boota ele aparece o kwallet pra digitar a senha e conectar automaticamente... e nao ta mais aparecendo o kwallet nem conectando
<barna> hummmmm!
<barna> deu algum pau ai!
<licensed> barna, to afim de instalar o 12.04 beta mesmo =P
<barna> licensed, kra eu to com o precise studio 64 aki! (com lxde) ta show de bola!
<licensed> o que é isso? uma distro, barna ?
<barna> ubuntu 12.04 (precise) versão studio (aquele q fizeram o filme avatar)
<licensed> barna, ah simmm o codename do novo hehehe... entao kra descobri que a wireless nao ta pegando tambem
<licensed> nossa bugou do nada =//
<barna> q zica!
<licensed> barna, sabe como muda o timeout do grub?
<licensed> barna, pq meu grub nem aparece aqui pra eu escolher um kernel antigo
<barna> hummm, eu sabia, mas no google acha rapidin!
<barna> licensed, consegui alguma coisa?
<licensed> barna, nada, vi que ta tudo bugado.. nem com cabo ethernet ele conecta.. vou esperar sair o RC do 12 pra instalar mesmo
<licensed> barna, tem ideia quando sai? acho que essa semana ainda ne
<licensed> ah nao, so na outra
<barna> licensed, http://comunidade-geek.blogspot.com/2011/07/calendario-do-ubuntu-1204-lts.html
<spiga> alguma config no apache faz liberação do acesso externo?
<pauloolhos> oi
<pauloolhos> oi
<AllanLinux> boa tarde
<AllanLinux> Sera que alguem pode me ajudar? Eu tenho um arquivo com 21 contas separados da seguinte forma em cada linha: Adriano Evangelista da Silva;adrevans@gmail.com Eu gostaria de deletar de todas as linhas oq estiver antes do ; (Ponto e virgula) eh possivel?!
<gabezao> você quer só os e-maisl AllanLinux ?
<AllanLinux> Isso
<AllanLinux> Mas eu consegui da seguinte forma: awk -F ';' '{prnt$2}' FILE > NEW_FILE
<gabezao> sim
<AllanLinux> Obrigado man ;)
<gabezao> :D
<pauloolhos> oi
<pauloolhos> oi
<Cuki> oi
<Paulo_Rodrigo> Boa Tarde!
<anon_> Fiz o download da imagem do ubuntu 12.04 beta 1 do site oficial, utilizei o pen drive para formatar e a tela trava quando aparece Ubuntu depois de um tempo de carregamento. Ja verifiquei o md5 da imagem e esta ok, tambem gravei em um cd e acontece a mesma coisa o que poderia ser alguem pode me ajudar?
<platao> ola anon proceda apertando f6 e escolhendo alguns parametros que estivereem disponiveis
<anon_> platao: Apertando f6 quando?
<platao> no boot ao escolher "testar ubuntu" observe que no rodape ha as opções
<anon_> platao: O que acha de instalar o ubuntu 12.04 beta 1 em um notebook com 800 mb de ram:
<anon_> platao: ?
<platao> normal vai de 32 bits entao no caso
<platao> mas e pouca memoria para o sistema
<anon_> platao: Sim, mas nao consigo instalar pq no meio da instalacao trava
<anon_> platao: Entao, eu pensei em instalar o xp e rodar o gwin algo assim para rodar programas GNU..
#ubuntu-br 2012-03-15
<platao> entao faz o teste vai pelo live pen e leleciona apertando f6 todos os parametros que aparecerem e de o boot veja se consegue usar o sistema, depois com mais calma vc testa item por item dos parametros do boot atedescobrir qual e o responsavel pelo boot correto e adiciona ele posteriormente com o sistema instalado
<platao> depois que vc encontrou o parametro certo vc adiciona ele no boot do grub
<anon_> platao: Sim
<platao> na sua isntalação padrao ou seja no ubuntu ja isntalado
<anon_> platao: Estou sem instalacao,
<platao> sim exatamente
<platao> anon vc entendeu o que expliquei?
<anon_> coloco o cd e dou boot apertando f6 e isso?
<platao> sim quando aparece as opções testar o ubuntu observe que no rodape da tela ha algumas opçoes
<platao> selecione e aperte f6
<anon_> Problema
<anon_> que eu nao chego lã
<anon_> eu nao chego no live
<anon_> trava antes
<platao> entao o problema e com a instalação do seu pen que esta corrompida
<platao> aguarde por favor
<anon_> Sim, eu fiz novamente todo procedimento
<anon_> para preparar
<anon_> e boot pelo pen
<anon_> aconteceu o mesmo problema
<anon_> entao gravei o cd
<anon_> e aconteceu a mesma coisa
<anon_> Eu fiquei pensando se era a imagem
<anon_> Entao verifiquei a integridade dos dados com o md5sum
<anon_> e estava ok
<platao> bom, se vc conferiu a MD5 da imagem entao nao e a imagem
<anon_> fiquei um bom tempo aguardando para ver se iria continuar e ir para a tela onde escolhe o idioma experimentar ubuntu ou instalar ubuntu
<anon_> e nao passou
<anon_> Entao
<anon_> se nao e a imagem, nem o pen drive pq com cd tb deu a mesma coisa, o que sera?
<platao> pode ser duas coisas ou o live pem que vc criou esta com problema no processo de criação do pen bootavel ou entao vc tem algum problema com a bios que necessita de comfiguração adicional para dar o boot corretamente, e no caso apertando o f6 e selecionando os parametros resolveria
<anon_> Entendi
<anon_> eu atualizei a bios para a versao atual
<platao> ou entao o seu micro nao esta configurado ára dar boo pelo pen
<anon_> e la selecionei para dar o boot e tal
<anon_> por pen drive
<anon_> e pelo cd
<anon_> essas configuracoes estao corretas
<anon_> Estou pensando em baixar novamente a imagem
<platao> naoe para travar
<anon_> e tentar com uma imagem nova
<anon_> Sim, isso que me intriga
<anon_> pq conheco todos os procedimentos
<platao> ele trava como?
<anon_> fica a tela do ubuntu
<anon_> com os . . . . .
<platao> ele passa do post da bios e tudo e carrega alguma coisa?
<anon_> dae fica carregando os pontos
<anon_> e trava ou no meio ou no fim e dali nao sai
<platao> entao mas para isso ele aparece primeiro o testar o ubuntu nao é?
<anon_> nao
<anon_> quando da o boot
<anon_> aparece em cima no canto esquerdo
<anon_> syslinux e tal
<anon_> dae a tela fica roxa
<anon_> certo
<anon_> em baixo tem o teclado branco aquele
<platao> outra coisa e tentar deixar a sua bios o mais generica possivel sem arametros vançados
<anon_> dae fica ali um pouco
<platao> esse pen vc criou com que programa?
<anon_> depois disso o cursor fica piscando no canto superior esquerdo
<anon_> e entra em outra tela roxa com a logo do ubuntu e abaixo os  . . . . . . carregando entao carrega um pouco trava e nao sae dali..
<platao> faz o seguinte, pega a iso que esta correta e grava no pen com esse programa aqui http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<anon_> criador de discos de inicializacao do ubuntu 10.10
<anon_> e o cd que eu gravei
<platao> vc tem uindowa instalado?
<anon_> eu fiz com o roxio creator
<platao> Uindows
<anon_> nao
<anon_> eu nao uso windows
<anon_> o que eu nao entendo
<anon_> ẽ que se por pen drive nao deu e nem cd sem gravado no roxio
<anon_> o que sera
<anon_> Vc acha pouca memoria para utilizar o ubuntu 12.04
<anon_> 800 mb de ram
<anon_> :
<anon_> ?
<platao> faz o teste com a versao estavel 11.10
<Daekdroom> o 32bits não.
<Daekdroom> O 64bits é pouco sim
<platao> com esse tanto de memoria vai de 32 bits
<anon_> o que roda melhor com 800 mb de ram
<anon_> o xp ou o ubuntu 12.04?
<platao> 32
<platao> baixa a versao estavel 11.10 de 32bits e poe no pen e testa
<platao> a 12 e beta
<platao> tem que testar com a 'estavel"
<anon_> Sim
<anon_> Se passar com a 11.10
<anon_> vc acha que e pq a versao e beta
<anon_> ?
<platao> pode ser
<anon_> ou seria a imagem
<anon_> ?
<platao> ue se vc conferiu a md5 entao nao e a imagem, mas nao adianta ficar atraz de versao beta vc tem que pegar a estavel para ver se o problema é a imagem
<platao> ou aonde e o problema
<anon_> vc ja viu esse tipo de problema
<anon_> ?
<platao> depois que vc fizer todo o procedimento e der certo com 11.10 vc testa com a 12
<anon_> de a imagem beta dar problema para instalar
<anon_> ?
<platao> logico
<anon_> digo de imagem beta dar problema para instalar sem ser por causa da imagem estar corrompida?
<platao> pra que vc quer usar a versao beta???? vc é um beta tester? reporta bugs ou o que????
<anon_> como dia 26 vai sair a versao final
<anon_> E eu nao faria nada de producao durante esse tempo na maquina
<anon_> Eu pensei em instalar a versao beta
<anon_> e ver como ela se adaptaria ate eu formatar com a definitiva
<platao> mas cara se vc nao esta conseguiondo nem instalar o sistema...porque vc nao pega a versao estavel e faz todo o procedimento e coloca no pen depois que deu certo vc volta e faz o prodedimento novamente com a imagem daily que e a mais atualizada possivel ou seja a imagem diaria
<platao> do 12
<anon_> Sim
<anon_> vou seguir isso a risca apartir de agora
<anon_> o daily build ẽ mais atualizado que a imagem beta 1 correto?
<platao> as vezes a gravação no pendrive e lenta vc tem que ter pacinecia na hora de criar a imagem bootavel no pendrive
<anon_> sim, eu fiz lentamente
<anon_> Essas coisas nunca faco correndo
<platao> eu uso o unetbootin
<anon_> e fico verificando a execucao
<platao> e bem pratico
<anon_> Sim, mas eu sempre fiz no ubuntu
<anon_> nunca tive problemas
<platao> vc tme que eliminar os possiveis erro ate achar o problema
<anon_> esta e a primeira vez
<anon_> Sim
<anon_> por exemplo
<anon_> um live cd do ubuntu consegue passar normalmente
<anon_> ate utilizar ele
<anon_> so que de um ubuntu mais antigo
<platao> entao...pega a versao estavel do ubuntu 11.10 e coloca no pen com o unetbootin e ve o que da! >)
<anon_> sim
<anon_> daqui a pouco volto
<platao> :)
<anon_> platao: desde ja obrigado pela ajuda..
<platao> ok
<anon_> Daekdroom: Obrigado, pela ajuda..
<jorge_> olá alguém ai usa o Ktorrent?
<jorge_> estou tendo problemas não estou conseguindo baixar nada
<jorge_> clico no link de download de algum torrent e nada acontece
<jorge_> ?
<jorge_> alguém poderia me ajudar :-)?
<noghdroide> Oi
<MarconM> Vivo
<anon_> Com um -pae kernel, congelamento durante o boot alguem teve algo parecido utilizando uma imagem do ubuntu 12.04 beta 1?
<MarconM> \o/
<Daekdroom> anon_, seu processador suporta PAE?
<anon_> Daekdroom: Sim, utilizei esse comando para saber cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep -i pae
<anon_> Daekdroom: Voltando ao meu problema,
<Daekdroom> Se bem que, de qualquer forma, quando tenta se bootar o kernel PAE num processador que não suporta PAE, o boot falha logo no iniciozinho. Não dá tempo de ver o plymouth
<Daekdroom> anon_, você deveria tentar usar o parâmetro 'nosplash' para ver se aparece alguma mensagem de erro
<anon_> Daekdroom: Eu consegui rodar o ubuntu 12.04 beta 1 na maquina virtual, habilitando PAE na VM.
<anon_> Daekdroom: Ou seja se estã rodando o ubuntu 12.04 beta 1 na VM, significa que eu nao tenho habilitado o pae no Kernel do ubuntu 10.10 que eu estava usando antes...
<Daekdroom> Hã?
<Daekdroom> É que o Ubuntu 12.04 usa o kernel PAE por padrão.
<Daekdroom> As versões anteriores, não.
<anon_> Daekdroom: Como nao estou com nenhum sistema, no hd quando tento formatar pelo pendrive ele para.
<anon_> Pq nao tenho sistema na maquina ou seja o pae nao esta habilitado tb.
<Daekdroom> Não entendo o que você quer dizer.
<Daekdroom> Isso não tem NADA a ver com ter algo ou não na máquina.
<anon_> Daekdroom: Assim
<Daekdroom> PAE é questão de processador suportá-lo, estar habilitado na BIOS e de o kernel usá-lo.
<anon_> Acabo de encontrar no Launchpad
<anon_> With a -pae kernel, freeze during boot when wistron_btns loaded
<anon_> Ou seja quando tento instalar o ubuntu 12.04 pelo pen drive em um hd zerado ele congela e nao passa da logo do ubuntu quando e carregada no inicio.
<anon_> Daekdroom: Qual o motivo disso acontecer?
<Daekdroom> Não sei.
<anon_> Daekdroom: Eu estou achando ser pq o ubuntu 12.04 beta 1 utiliza o kernel PAE
<Daekdroom> O Kernel PAE por si só não é um problema quando o processador o suporta
<anon_> Sim
<Paulo_Rodrigo> Daekdroom, eu tenho o mesmo problema na minha maquina, mas diferente.
<anon_> concordo
<anon_> Se o processador suporta e nao esta habilitado?
<Daekdroom> Se isso acontecesse, você nem chegaria a ver o logo do Ubuntu.
<Daekdroom> anon_, segundo o bug report no Launchpad, esse problema está corrigido no 3.2.0-13
<Daekdroom> Tente pegar uma imagem daily ou espere o Beta 2
<anon_> Sim
<Daekdroom> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<anon_> vou tentar mais uma vez aqui
<anon_> Sim
<anon_> obrigado
<anon_> vou baixar a imagem e tentar
<Paulo_Rodrigo> Eu tenho um notebook Amazon PC, com Windows 7 instalado, mas quando vou instalar o Ubuntu 11.10 nele, quando é pra aparecer a logo da Ubuntu não aparece, mas continua, quando está no meio da instalação, ele tipo que desconfigura o teclado e o mouse, e o monitor do notebook apaga. É normal?
<anon_> se nao passar o problema esta ae
<anon_> eu acredito
<anon_> O PAE pode ser habilitado na distro inves da BIOS certo?
<Daekdroom> Não.
<Daekdroom> Se ele não estiver habilitado na BIOS, o sistema operacional não consegue usá-lo.
<Daekdroom> A questão é: você não tem nenhum problema com o PAE, aparentemente. Esqueça dele.
<anon_> Quando eu instalei na VM
<anon_> apareceu a mensagem dizendo que o kernel tinha o PAE
<Daekdroom> A razão de você conseguir usar na VM é que a VM usa um hardware virtual que usa módulos diferentes da sua máquina.
<anon_> Entendi
<anon_> vou baixar o daily
<anon_> e tentar
<anon_> daqui a pouco volto
<anon_> vlw
<therealdod> Hello
<therealdod> Anyone here?
<Daekdroom> therealdod, this is the portuguese speaking Ubuntu channel
<therealdod> I know
<therealdod> Unfortunately I dont speak any Portuguese.
<Daekdroom> Then why are you here?
<therealdod> I have some old brazilian money I was hoping someone can help me identify it.
<Daekdroom> That's offtopic
<therealdod> Quite :D
<Daekdroom> Entirely offtopic
<therealdod> Is there an offtopic brazilian channel?
<Daekdroom> For portuguese conversations, yes, but it's sort of empty right now.
<therealdod> could you help determine if these coins are brazilian
<DruggeD> boa noite pessoal, sou novo no universo linux, to com um problema pra utilizar um monitor externo, alguém pode me ajudar?
<DruggeD> a alguem on no canal?
<servidor> oi
<pauloolhs> oi
<pauloolhs> Boa Noite
<liberie> boa noite
<bino> bom dia
<cuki> dia bino
<MylenaReis> Olá a todos
<MylenaReis> ainda na minha pesquisa sobre Nux no Unity, alguem pode me ajudar a instalar essa lib no ubuntu?
<MylenaReis> Ninguem tem nenhuma informação sobre a lib Nux do Unity?
<liberie> boa tarde
<danilo> Boa tarde :)
<Demolidor> licensed: :c)
<licensed> Demolidor, e ae
<servidor> oi
<Solano> alguem ai sabe como eu posso recuperar o GRUB?
<Solano> to tendo o bendito problema do `grub rescue, no such device`
<Solano> o oraculo me disse pra usar um liveCD do ubuntu pra recuperar o grub
<Solano> com uma sequencia de comandos
<Solano> mas eu tenho um RAID aqui
<Solano> to com medo de dar problema
<Solano> alguma ajuda?
<Solano> to usando o qwebirc pelo navegador do express gateway, da placa-mae
<Solano> vo gravar meu livecd daqui a pouco
<spiga> nao tem misterio.
<spiga> e facil recuperar o grub pelo liveCD.
<Solano> mesmo com o RAID0?
<spiga> sim ..
<Solano> o/
<spiga> sabe o numeros das suas partições certo?
<Solano> nop
<Solano> faz tempo que eu fiz esse raid
<Solano> fdisk -l pra ver as particoes, ne doutor?
<spiga> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Como-recuperar-o-GRUB-em-3-comandos-Esse-funciona
<spiga> esse e facil .. nao tem como errar
<Solano> spiga, muitissimo obrigado
<Solano> so me diz mais uma coisa
<spiga> hum?
<Solano> a particao que eu tenho que colocar
<Solano> e a do ubuntu ou a do win?
<spiga> para fazer o mount?
<Solano> `e
<spiga> do ubuntu
<Solano> ok
<Solano> thank you very much :)
<spiga> ok
<Absorver> gostaria de trocar conhecimento sobre linux...
<Kazenin> pode mandar
<Absorver> igualmente
<gar0t0> alguem tem monitor que 'vira' ? :D
<jpaulo7> boa noite pessoal
<L88os> boa noite
<jpaulo7> estou com interesse em trabalhar ajudando a comunidade com documentação e posteriormente desenvolvimento
<jpaulo7> alguém aqui trabalha com tradução?
<jpaulo7> gostaria de saber como é o processo
<L88os> um momento
<L88os> jpaulo7: http://www.ubuntubrsc.com/ajude-processo-traducao-ubuntu.html
<jpaulo7> obrigado L88os :)
<jpaulo7> L88os sabe quando vai haver outra aula pelo irc com o pessoal do ubuntursc?
<L88os> jpaulo7: aula?
<jpaulo7> estilo o JAM que teve sobre empacotamento
<L88os> não tenho essa informação.
<L88os> vocÊ perdeu alguma parte do JAM?
<jpaulo7> só acompanhei alguns minutos por causa do trabalho
<jpaulo7> foi muito interessante a experiência estou na expectativa de novos encontros
<L88os> tem o log, você pode rever tudo que aconteceu. http://bit.ly/xobVbF
<jpaulo7> muitíssimo obrigado L88os agora tenho uma boa leitura para hoje a noite até mais
<L88os> até mais. boa sorte.
<jpaulo7> valeu.
<barna> !ping
<Drupliconzinho> barna, Pong.
<X-warrior> Galera, acabei de usar rsync pra fazer backup de 1 hd pra outro de quase 1TB (localmente), o hd onde está o backup é novo e possui agora 801gb ocupados, enquanto o hd que sofreu backup possui 792gb. Porque 9gb de diferença? du -hs retornam os mesmo valores que df -h. Sendo que: Sector size(logical/physical): 512 / 4096 no hd backup e no outro 512/512
<Solano> estou tentando recuperar o grub pelo livecd
<Solano> mas nao consigo
<Solano> o $ sudo fdisk -l diz que /dev/sda nao e valido
<Solano> eu ja tenho ate o nome do device certo (e um raid0)
<Solano> mas nao sei mais o que fazer pra seguir os 3 passos daquele tutorial do vivaolinux.com
<Solano> http://askubuntu.com/questions/19789/restoring-grub2-on-software-raid-0-using-livecd-after-windows-7-wiped-it -> aqui o cara diz pra montar o device do RAID no /mnt
<Solano> mas eu recebo a mensagem: mount: /dev/mapper/isw_bbiagjfcjg_DiscoRAID already mounted or /mnt busy
<Solano> tambem ja pesquisei sobre isso
<Solano> nada
<Solano> alguma ajuda?
<Solano> eu consigo entrar no device pelo fdisk
<Solano> mas entra num sistema de comandos
<Solano> que eu nao sei usar
<Solano> preciso identificar a particao do ubuntu pra seguir em frente
<Solano> pode deixar, acho que consegui pelo gparted
#ubuntu-br 2012-03-16
<pauloolhos> oi
<pauloolhos> Boa noite
<barna> boa!
<pauloolhos> alguem me relembra  comando pra acessar o canal com login e senha
<barna> pauloolhos, como assim?
<barna> pauloolhos, é isso??? /msg NickServ identify <password>
<pauloolhos> é isso mesmo
<TuX2> Beto ?
<sagat> boa noite
<TuX2> igualmente
<sagat> alguem ai é usuário fluxbox
<TuX2> eu
<sagat> legal
<sagat> to pensando em fazer o meu asterix dentro do flux
<sagat> pelo que li , vi que  ajudaria no desempenho
<TuX2> concordo
<sagat> e ai barna qto tempo hein irmão
<sagat> e ai barna qto tempo
<TuX2> boa noite pra todos
<TuX2> sonhem com os sistemas operacionais
<xuxuco> oi
<lgm> estou apreendendo a mecher alguem me da dicas
<Willian-> Alguem sabe como faço para a janela de conversação abrir automaticamente quando alguem fala comigo no empathy?
<barna> Willian-, usei muito pouco o empathy, mas lembro de ter algo nas confs dele num tem?
<servidor> Bom Dia a Todos
<pauloolhos> bom dia a todos
<Willian-> barna, pelo que procurei, não achei nada
<barna> eu num to com ele habilitado aki! só to usando o pai dele, o pidgin!
<barna> bom dia pauloolhos
<Willian-> barna, também prefiro o pidgin.. mas não sou eu que vou usar.. sabe se tem como o pidgin mostrar os emoticons que não são padrões do msn?
<barna> num sei! eu desabilito eles!!! prefiro os a moda antiga! :)
<Willian-> beleza
<pauloolhos> Barna
<pauloolhos> Bom Dia!!
<pauloolhos> Voce sabe me dizer qual o programa ideal para downlod de videos no youtube ]
<pauloolhos> Plataforma Ubuntu
<SurmPain> oi alguem sabe algum jogo para ubuntu?
<voltage> ean
<SurmPain> oi
<Solano> olá
<Solano> spiga: foi você que me recomendou um artigo do vivaolinux ontem?
<Solano> pra recuperar o grub
<Solano> não funcionou
<Solano> já fiz de tudo
<Solano> agora dá 'unknown filesystem'
<Solano> alguma ideia?
<spiga> hum..
<spiga> vc dando fdisk -l
<spiga> ele retorna todas as partições no seu HD?
<spiga> ta aparecendo a do linux certo?
<Solano> nop
<Solano> por causa do raid
<spiga> mesmo que seja raid tem que aparecer
<Solano> eu tenho que dar sudo fdisk -l /dev/mapper/meudisco
<Solano> aí dá tudo direitinho
<Solano> montei como no tutorial
<Solano> só que substituindo pelo device certo
<Solano> não é o sda
<spiga> /dev/sdXX
<spiga> faz o seguinte para vc saber corretamente qual caminho da sua partiçao
<spiga> pois nao lembro do comando de cabeça
<spiga> vai no menu do ubuntu e procura o disk utility
<Solano> eu já fiz isso
<spiga> nao aparece la ?
<Solano> sim
<Solano> mas é o /dev/mapper/isw_bbiagjfcjg_DiscoRAID3 mesmo
<Solano> não é nenhum dos /dev/sdXX
<spiga> certo.
<Solano> por isso eu usei essa partição e esse dispositivo, mas depois de fazer isso, tudo que aconteceu foi a mensagem ser trocada
<spiga> o foda do disk utility ele monta com numero generico e foda
<Solano> pra 'unknown filesystem'
<Solano> genérico?
<spiga> to procurando aki
<spiga> calma ai
<Solano> ok
<spiga> a ta... raid e simbolizado por MD
<spiga> intao ficaria "mount /dev/md3 /pasta" onde o 3 e numero do seu raid
<Solano> hm
<Solano> não tem nenhum mdXX no meu /dev
<Solano> o.o
<spiga> pelo que eu to lendo aki ... raid e simbolizado por MD
<Solano> o device é /dev/mapper/isw_bbiagjfcjg_DiscoRAID
<Solano> a partição, /dev/mapper/isw_bbiagjfcjg_DiscoRAID3
<Solano> é o que o gparted e o fdisk me dizem
<Solano> e o fato de não ter nenhum /dev/mdXX no meu pc
<spiga> tenta ai raiddev /dev/md0 o que retorna?
<Solano> comando nao encontrado
<spiga> [
<spiga> osso
<Solano> como eu já disse, o ls /dev | grep md não retornou nada...
<spiga> muito extranho,
<Solano> percebi
<Solano> mas, mesmo sendo estranho, devia funcionar
<Solano> eu coloquei o caminho certo no mount
<spiga> tentou montar com esse dev /dev/mapper/isw_bbiagjfcjg_DiscoRAID
<Solano> sim
<Solano> foi com ele mesmo
<spiga> e nada.
<Solano> nem consigo se tentar com /dev/sdXX
<Solano> aliás, $ sudo fdisk -l diz que /dev/sda é inválido
<Solano> muito esquisito
<Solano> mas é assim
<Solano> ah, o tal do boot-repair não serviu de nada
<Solano> só pra demorar mais de meia hora pra fazer uma coisa que eu já tinha feito e não tinha funcionado
<spiga> o foda que todo tutorial que eu vejo aki .,..
<spiga> usa o corno do /dev/md
<Solano> não tem problema, posso substituir
<Solano> achou alguma coisa relacionada no oráculo (google)?
<spiga> nada
<Solano> :(
<Solano> achei isto: http://askubuntu.com/questions/17911/ls-on-grub-rescue-unknown-filesystem
<Solano> se encaixa com meu problema
<Solano> mas ainda não tentei o ls hd0/
<Solano> de qualquer jeito, não acho que vá servir de alguma coisa
<Solano> spiga: achei um cara com um problema quase idêntico: http://askubuntu.com/questions/71112/grub-unknown-filesystem-error-on-boot
<Solano> meu raid é um fakeraid
<spiga> hum..
<spiga> tenta o que cara em baixo falou
<Solano> o cara disse que deu um sudo update grub-pc
<Solano> o comando update nem existe
<Solano> tem o update-grub, mas não serviu
<Solano> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/803658
<Solano> reinstalei o grub-pc pelo apt-get
<Solano> e fiz o resto
<Solano> vou reiniciar de novo
<Solano> até daqui a pouco
<Solano> spiga: não deu certo
<Solano> continua dando unknown filesystem
<Solano> pelo menos agora eu sei por quê :)
<spiga> ososo
<Solano> o ls (hd0,msdos3)/ também não funcionou
<spiga> agora nao sei como te ajudar...
<spiga> mas vc ta conseguindo montar a partição ou nao?
<Solano> to sim
<spiga> hum..
<spiga> tenta ai ...
<spiga> grub
<spiga> grub> find /boot/grub/stage1
<spiga> (hd0,2)
<spiga> grub> root (hd0,2)
<spiga> grub> setup (hd0)
<Solano> faço os tres passos do tutorial do vivaolinux sem problemas
<spiga> no caso hdX,X e os numeros da partição
<Solano> vou instalar o grub agora
<Solano> (o pacote grub)
<Solano> file not found
<Solano> (/boot/grub/stage1)
<xuxuco> ola
<xuxuco> alguem sabe 1 solução
<xuxuco> de streaming de video
<xuxuco> via mms
<xuxuco> pra linux?
<Solano> spiga: na verdade só tem um arquivo dentro do /boot/grub
<Solano> grubenv
<spiga> uia
<spiga> reinstala o grub ai..
<spiga> pois tinha que ter varios
<Solano> já fiz isso!
<Solano> só não sei se reinstalei direito
<Solano> é pelo apt-get?
<spiga> tenta aptitude
<Solano> ok
<spiga> ele e melhor.
<Solano> agora tem dois arquivos no /boot/grub
<Solano> gfxblacklist.txt e grubenv
<spiga> esse pc seu ou server?
<Solano> pc
<Solano> mas tenho o apache... pq?
<spiga> nao nada... e que eu ia falar para vc reinstalar ...se continuar dando muita dor de cabeça... faz o backup. e chega o coro.
<spiga> as vezes o tempo nao compensa ... a dor de cabeça.
<Solano> eu encaro os problemas como um aprendizado.
<Solano> (e é meio difícil fazer um backup de 150GiB)
<spiga> ja fiz muito isso... ficar horas correndo atraz...mas hj prefiro praticidade.
<spiga> igual eu abandonei o ubuntu por causa desses erros bestas que estao acontecendo desde versao 9.10 para frente...
<spiga> migrei para mint .. e fico muito feliz no com uso dele.
<Solano> não tenho do que reclamar do ubuntu.
<Solano> tem umas chatices com a unity, mas serão corrigidas com certeza no próximo LTS.
<spiga> unity eu nao tenho reclamação muito bom.. legal, inovador. mas fico loco com erro besta. que nem grub... quando usar ubuntu toda vez que tinha update de kernel tinha que ficar arrumando ele ...
<spiga> upgrade*
<spiga> para eu fazer upgrade de versao .. fazia backup. e reinstalava do zero... tentar fazer update normal... ixi... so por deus.
<Solano> ?
<Solano> bom, vou tentar reinstalar o grub aqui
<Solano> conforme manda o tutorial: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1581099
<Solano> usando chroot
<Solano> me deseje boa sorte.
<spiga> vai nessa
<spiga> comigo funcionava esse comando ..eu logava no root do meu HD·... nao do LiveCD.
<spiga> <spiga> nao nada... e que eu ia falar para vc reinstalar ...se continuar dando muita dor de cabeça... faz o backup. e chega o coro.
<spiga> <spiga> as vezes o tempo nao compensa ... a dor de cabeça.
<spiga> * l1nux3r (~l1nux3r@189.5.66.77) entrou em #ubuntu-br
<spiga> <Solano> eu encaro os problemas como um aprendizado.
<spiga> <Solano> (e é meio difícil fazer um backup de 150GiB)
<spiga> aff
<spiga> <spiga> grub
<spiga> <spiga> grub> find /boot/grub/stage1
<spiga> <spiga> (hd0,2)
<spiga> <spiga> grub> root (hd0,2)
<spiga> <spiga> grub> setup (hd0)
<spiga> era batata..
<Solano> grub sendo purgado
<Solano> LOL
<Solano> era /dev/dm-0
<Solano> não md
<Solano> mais um aprendizado :)
<Solano> vou dar o reboot
<Solano> até logo
<Solano> não funcionou de novo, spiga
<Solano> estou começando a achar que vou ter que fazer uma partição separada pro /boot...
<Solano> eu li em algum lugar que o erro 'unknown filesystem' acontece em placas-mãe velhas que não reconhecem direito o /boot com mais de  GB
<Solano> 130 GB
<Solano> alguma coisa assim
<Solano> aí você tem que fazer uma partição separada pro /boot
<Solano> pra ficar menor
<spiga> hum.
<Solano> mas a minha placa-mãe é nova
<Solano> tem uns 2~3 anos
<Solano> uma Asus P6T Deluxe V2
<Solano> monstra feita especialmente pra overclock
<Solano> não acho que ela tenha esse problema...
<Solano> alguma outra ideia?
<Solano> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1374315 -> aqui
<Solano> vou tentar de novo
<Solano> spiga: não deu certo ainda
<spiga> ixi.
<spiga> o batalha.
<Solano> mas agora que eu fui perceber que eu tava olhando o /boot errado
<spiga> hauuha
<spiga> se tava olhando o boot do liveCD
<Solano> agora tô olhando o certo, pelo chroot
<Solano> isso, o do livecd
<spiga> eu ia te perguntar.
<spiga> isso.
<Solano> acho que aquelas mudanças que eu tinha feito também não funcionaram muito por isso...
<Solano> mas eu purguei e reinstalei o grub pelo chroot, disso pode ter certeza
<Solano> agora eu fiz uma coisa no grub rescue:
<Solano> insmod ntfs
<Solano> retornou unknown filesystem
<Solano> insmod ext2
<Solano> não retornou nada
<Solano> então olhei no gparted
<Solano> tem um warning na partição do win
<Solano> que é ntfs (duh)
<Solano> falando de um pacote, um tal de ntfsprog
<Solano> eu tenho que instalar esse pacote dentro do chroot, né?
<Solano> aliás, se não for isso,
<Solano> qual eram mesmo aqueles comandos pra rodar no grub pelo chroot?
<spiga> sim
<spiga> <spiga> <spiga> grub
<spiga> <spiga> <spiga> grub> find /boot/grub/stage1
<spiga> <spiga> <spiga> (hd0,2)
<spiga> <spiga> <spiga> grub> root (hd0,2)
<spiga> <spiga> <spiga> grub> setup (hd0)
<Solano> ok
<Solano> ah, e toda vez que eu instalo o grub
<Solano> remove o grub-pc
<rogerio_> pessoal estou testando o XBMC de video e não consigo acessar os outros hds que tenho na maquina alguem tem alguma dica
<rogerio_> ?
<Solano> spiga: file not found de qualquer jeito
<Solano> vou tentar o reboot de novo
<Solano> até logo
<spiga> pera ai
<Solano> que foi?
<spiga> tipo HDX,X e numero do HD + numero da partição
<spiga> da um fdisk -l
<Solano> http://pastebin.com/uqDHNYga
<Solano> spiga: então?
<spiga> deixa eu fer
<spiga> certo.
<spiga> no seu caso...
<spiga> HD0,3
<spiga> root (hd0,3)
<spiga> setup (hd0)
<Solano> unrecognized command
<spiga> mas antes vc digitou ... grub...
<spiga> ai a tela mudou.
<spiga> ficou grub >
<spiga> certo.
<Solano> tinha digitado errado
<Solano> digitei root(hd0,3)
<Solano> agora foi certo
<Solano> mas deu selected disk does not exist
<spiga> uai.
<Solano> ...
<spiga> antes de digitar root ...... vc entrou dentro do grub certo?
<spiga> grub
<Solano> sim
<spiga> ai tela muda ... fica grub >
<Solano> sim...
<Solano> isso no chroot, claro
<spiga> certo
<spiga> tenta ai
<spiga> find /boot/grub/stage1
<spiga> o que retorna.
<Solano> file not found de novo
<spiga> certo ...
<spiga> saia do grub com quit
<spiga> vai la na pasta /boot/grub
<spiga> da um ls
<spiga> e verifica se tem algum arquivo com nome stage
<Solano> nop
<Solano> (ah, e não precisa explicar em baby-steps, ok?)
<spiga> huuhhau.
<spiga> ok sem problemas
<Solano> default  grub.cfg  grubenv  menu.lst
<Solano> ls boot/grub retorna isso
<spiga> é acontecelho reinstalar o grub... mais facil
<Solano> já fiz isso muitas vezes...
<Solano> mas se for pra usar esse command-line grub aí
<Solano> tem que tirar o grub-pc
<Solano> isso é o chato...
<Solano> oh wait
<Solano> e se eu usar com o grub ao invés do grub-pc mesmo?
<spiga> roda ai sudo udate-grub
<Solano> vou testar
<Solano> spiga: já dei um update-grub agora a pouco
<Solano> antes do $ grub
<Solano> pra ser exato
<Solano> vou dar o reboot, ok?
<spiga> k
<Solano> k = (y|n|?)
<spiga> ok
<Solano> spiga: tá complicado hein
<Solano> ainda deu unknown filesystem
<Solano> o mesmo que acontece quando eu dou um ls (hd0,msdos3)/
<Solano> no grub rescue
<spiga> certo
<spiga> tente fazer aquele processo root (md0,3)
<spiga> usa o md em vez do hd
<spiga> caso nao de certo vamos tentar outra coisa
<Solano> dm-0?
<spiga> isso
<spiga> dm
<Solano> error while parsing number
<spiga> ok
<spiga> sai do grub
<spiga> sudo update-grub
<Solano> já fiz isso
<Solano> na verdade
<Solano> acabei de sair do chroot
<spiga> sudo grub-install /dev/dm-0p3
<Solano> isso mesmo que eu acabei de fazer
<Solano> eu tava digitando
<spiga> certo...
<spiga> sudo grub-install /dev/dm-0
<Solano> mas foi sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/mapper/isw_blablabla_DiscoRAID
<spiga> tenta dentro do chroot
<spiga> sudo grub-install /dev/dm-0
<Solano> ok
<Solano> não vai dentro do chroot
<Solano> tem que ser fora mesmo
<spiga> igual to seguinto esse aki
<spiga> /dev/dm-0p3
<spiga> http://www.hardware.com.br/comunidade/recuperar-grub/663986/
<Solano> não funciona dentro do chroot
<Solano> mas tanto faz
<Solano> já que tem o --root-directory=/mnt
<Solano> não deve ser problema
<Solano> spiga: a propósito: grub-mkdevicemap -m - retorna (fd0) /dev/fd0
<Solano> alguma coisa a ver?
<spiga> fd0 e diskete
<Solano> to me baseando nesse tópico http://askubuntu.com/questions/71112/grub-unknown-filesystem-error-on-boot
<Solano> o cara teve um problema identico
<Solano> então tem alguma coisa errada aqui...
<Solano> ele disse que o dele listou o mesmo que um ls /dev/mapper listaria
<Solano> spiga: como era mesmo o nome do arquivo dentro do /boot/grub que tinha que ter?
<Solano> stage1?
<spiga> isso
<Solano> D:
<Solano> alarme falso então
<Solano> eu executei:
<Solano> grub-mkdevicemap
<Solano> ls /boot/grub
<Solano> dentro do chroot
<Solano> e apareceu um monte de coisa
<Solano> mas nenhum stage1
<Solano> mas tem uma notícia boa (acho)
<Solano> a maioria deles veio com a extensão .mod
<Solano> e vi um ext2.mod
<Solano> e também um ntfs.mod
<Solano> se era aquele problema, está resolvido
<Solano> masssss, pra saber, eu vou ter que dar o reboot
<Solano> até
<Solano> spiga: por algum motivo obscuro, o erro voltou a ser 'no such device: blablabla'. é um bom sinal?
<spiga> pelo que vc indica nao foi encontra o dev
<Solano> quê?
<spiga> falou que deu 1 erro no such device:
<Solano> sim, o erro original era esse
<Solano> foi o erro que deu quando entrei aqui ontem
<Solano> e você me indicou o tutorial do vivaolinux
<Solano> eu faço tudo de novo?
<Solano> dei o grub-install de novo. vou ver se deu
<spiga> ok
<Solano> spiga: continua no no such device
<spiga> ososo
<spiga> osso*
<spiga> mas ta aparecendo o menu do grub? ou nada
<Solano> spiga: só o grub rescue mesmo
<Solano> mais uma coisa: o ls (hd0,msdos)/ continua dando unknown device
<spiga> parece que ele ta indicando.. a partição do windows
<Solano> hm
<Solano> a propósito: quando eu fui instalar aquele pacote (ntfsprog) disse que não existe.
<Solano> spiga: ainda vivo?
<spiga> to sim.
<spiga> tava procurando umas coisas de CSS3
<Solano> ah
<rafaelstanley> tem algum site para ver propagação de dns do meu dominio?
<Solano> alguma sugestão pra eu fazer agora?
<spiga> rafaelstanley: google "analytic" nao faz isso
<spiga> ?
<spiga> Solano: agora to sem ideias.
<rafaelstanley> acho que nao
<rafaelstanley> faz tempo que mudei o dns
<rafaelstanley> mas ainda nao propagou
<Solano> #okay D:
<Solano> pelo visto ainda vou ficar um bom tempo no liveCD...
<rafaelstanley> Solano: pq?
<rafaelstanley> oq ta rolando?
<rafaelstanley> bom, vou indo nessa
<rafaelstanley> []'s
<Solano> problemas com o grub
#ubuntu-br 2012-03-17
<Caine-Supernova> como ativar uma rede via terminal ?
<Caine-Supernova> in linux
<Caine-Supernova> ???
<Caine-Supernova> quem ja rodo o beta do linux 12.04 ai
<Caine-Supernova> ???
<raphpr> Caine-Super
<barna> eu
<raphpr> eu gosto do netcfg
<raphpr> procura um tutorial sobre, é bem simples.
<jpaulo7> estou utilizando o ubuntu 12.04 estou gostando bastante
<Caine-Supernova> /??/?/?/?/?/?/?/?/?/?/?/?/?/?/?/?/?/?/?/?/?/?
<raphpr> eita, que exagero.
<barna> to no tel, 1 seg
<Pikkachu> linux 12.04, haha
<Caine-Supernova> ?
<Caine-Supernova> ???
<Pikkachu> jpaulo7: que tem de diferente
<Caine-Supernova> ...
<Pikkachu> Caine-Supernova: para com isso
<raphpr> jpaulo7: estou por fora das datas, quando vai ser lançado a versão 12.04?
<Caine-Supernova> ein Pô
<Pikkachu> Caine-Supernova: se por rede voce quer dizer interface, #ifup e #ifdown
<jpaulo7> o unity está mais rápido, segue o calendário é no final de Abril https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule
<Pikkachu> raphpr: ta ligado que eh pelo menos em abril ne?
<Pikkachu> jpaulo7: só isso, unity mais rápido?
<jpaulo7> tem opções de privacidade para configurar do unity
<Pikkachu> muito pouco prum LTS
<jpaulo7> dizem que a questão go gerenciamento de energia está bem melhor
<jpaulo7> *do
<Pikkachu> hmm... vamos ver né.... espero algo decente pra um LTS
<Caine-Supernova> OK ....
<jpaulo7> 10 principais novidades http://sejalivre.org/confira-as-10-principais-novidades-do-ubuntu-12-04/
<barna> eu to usando o 12.04 Studio (com fxde no lugar do unity) to show de bola!
<barna> o gerenciamento de energia ta excelente!
<jpaulo7> geralmente as mudanças é mais no unity mesmo, maior estabilidade, e esta versão está focada no quesito qualidade
<jpaulo7> é mesmo o HUD utilizar os menus dos aplicativos como a procura do unity com a tecla Alt está muito bom
<Caine-Supernova> kkkkkkkkk
<jpaulo7> por exemplo basta pressionar Alt e digitar sair para aparecer a opção de sair
<Pikkachu> jpaulo7: será que eles fixaram um bug ridículo que tô tendo?
<Caine-Supernova> Pikkachu, tanks !!!
<jpaulo7> você pode pesquisar os bugs no ubuntu 12.04 aqui https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=precise
<Caine-Supernova> espero o mesmo...
<jpaulo7> o que eu mais queria não depende tanto da Canonical que era um gimp batendo realmente de frente com o photoshop, e games
<jpaulo7> nem tanto para mim, mas para o Ubuntu ficar mais conhecido e utilizado por usuários de outros SO's
<barna> jpaulo7, o gimp 2.8 ta quase saindo!!!
<Caine-Supernova> q bug q é Pikkachu ?
<Pikkachu> o bluetooth aparece na barra superior, eu desligo mas volta a ligar no reboot
<Pikkachu> mesmo se voce desligar nas preferencias
<jpaulo7> barna acredita ser possível uma ação específica em conjunto entre Canonical e Comunidade para alavancar o Gimp, inkscape, um bom programa de edição de vídeo e um jogo realmente que trouxesse gamers para a plataforma Linux?
<barna> kra num sei! seria muito massa se rolasse isso!
<Pikkachu> jpaulo7: quanto isso vai beneficiar sua vida?
<barna> o osso é q falta de retorno financeiro, por mais ideologistas q somos, o mundo ainda é movido a R$!
<jpaulo7> a minha em específico não iria mudar, pois não sou designer mas é o ponto fraco do linux em comparação ao windows, toda discussão sempre tocam em softwares de imagem e vídeo e games
<jpaulo7> concordo barna, falta retorno financeiro
<jpaulo7> mas que seria fantástico isso seria
<jpaulo7> imagina só, alguém dizendo vou utilizar o linux por causa do programa X de imagem
<barna> isso seria massa de mais!
<Pikkachu> as coisas são como são por razões específicas, software livre não é o fantástico mundo de Bobby
<barna> eu trabalho com imagem, audio e video!
<jpaulo7> legal barna
<barna> no campo do audio o ubuntu studio ta matando a pau!
<barna> ja vi gente falando, vou usar ubuntu studio pq é melhor p/ isso!
<jpaulo7> Pikkachu no final das contas tudo é código, talvez se houvesse mais desenvolvedores participando do gimp por exemplo
<barna> mas na imagem e video é osso ainda!
<jpaulo7> mas estou muito satisfeito com a direção que o ubuntu está tomando
<jpaulo7> confesso que senti a mudança para o Unity, mas com esta versão 12.04 me arrisco a dizer que está muito boa mesmo
<Pikkachu> jpaulo7: cara esse bafáfá em cima do FOSS é muito annoying
<Pikkachu> jpaulo7: tem muita gente que viaja na maionese tipo "ah mundo maravilhoso do software livre, paz e amor uhu!"
<jpaulo7> explica melhor Pikkachu
<Pikkachu> jpaulo7: e o cara NUNCA sequer submeteu um bug report na vida
<Pikkachu> jpaulo7: se é que sabe o que é um bug report ou patch
<jpaulo7> entendo, com relação a minha pessoa, estou iniciando na parte de tradução e estou pesquisando sobre desenvolvimento também
<Pikkachu> jpaulo7: tô dizendo que as pessoas tem que FAZER mais e falar MENOS
<jpaulo7> sei que a maioria das pessoas só quer usar software livre, sem cooperar realmente, de minha parte estou tentando mudar minha postura
<Pikkachu> jpaulo7: não tem nada a ver com isso
<Pikkachu> jpaulo7: a sua última mensagem é exatamente falar mais e fazer menos
<Pikkachu> jpaulo7: "ah, eu contribuo pro software livre porque... porque... ah porque é lindo"
<Pikkachu> jpaulo7: cara, essa viagem não dura muito tempo
<jpaulo7> Então porque alguém deveria colaborar com software livre na sua visão
<Pikkachu> jpaulo7: por alguma razão específica, simples assim
<Pikkachu> jpaulo7: eu não vou contribuir com alguma coisa se não tiver sentido pra mim, e não é assim que os projetos funcionam
<jpaulo7> bem em meu caso, estou procurando colaborar, pois acredito que o software livre é uma opção viável ao sofware proprietário, pelo conhecimento que vou adquirir e por ajudar a tornar o Ubuntu melhor
<Pikkachu> jpaulo7: vou te dar um exemplo bem claro...
<jpaulo7> gostaria apenas de entender melhor o que está querendo me passar
<jpaulo7> por exemplo Pikkachu porque você está aqui no irc do ubuntu-br?
<Pikkachu> "pois acredito que o software livre é uma opção viável ao sofware proprietário, pelo conhecimento que vou adquirir e por ajudar a tornar o Ubuntu melhor" -- ou seja, porque tudo é lindo...
<Pikkachu> jpaulo7: vou te dar um exemplo....
<jpaulo7> ok
<Pikkachu> jpaulo7: por que estou aqui por exemplo? não é porque "o software livre é uma opção viável ao sofware proprietário, pelo conhecimento que vou adquirir e por ajudar a tornar o Ubuntu melhor", e isso já é grande coisa
<Caine-Supernova> a maioria das pessoas que mudam pro software livre são aqueles caras que não querem pagar por programas ou que nao tem dinheiro
<Caine-Supernova> hahaha
<Pikkachu> jpaulo7: conhecimento que vou adquirir? nesse canal, raramente
<Caine-Supernova> eu sei
<barna> olha, hoje eu tenho um bom conhecimento de ubuntu, e grande parte dele vei desse canal!
<Pikkachu> jpaulo7: eu to aqui por nada, pra ajudar uma ou outra pessoa, não o mundo inteiro...ou sei lá por que...
<barna> fazendo amigos, trocando ideas, vendo papos, lendo suportes etc.....
<jpaulo7> perfeito, Pikkachu você está aqui para ajudar alguém com alguma dúvida, como a que estou tendo agora, acho isso muito válido
<Caine-Supernova> o que eu escrevi foi uma brincadeira somente
<jpaulo7> acredito que cada pessoa que decide participar da comunidade, dependendo de sua personalidade e habilidades ajuda como pode na área que gosta
<Pikkachu> jpaulo7: isso ae... não fico viajando
<raphpr> cara, quer contribuir com o software livre? use-o
<raphpr> :P
<Pikkachu> raphpr: isso não contribui em nada
<jpaulo7> Pikkachu acredita que eu "viajei" em minha palavras, quando disse que quero colaborar de forma mais efetiva, como tradução e desenvolvimento?
<raphpr> Pikkachu: claro q faz
<Pikkachu> raphpr: talvez você queira dizer use, reporte bugs e contribua patches
<Caine-Supernova> não tive a intenção de ofender ou coisa do genero
<Pikkachu> Caine-Supernova: ta falando do q?
<Pikkachu> jpaulo7: não estou criticando você, só tô dizendo que esse tipo de atitude abstrata não ajuda em nada
<Pikkachu> jpaulo7: se melhorar a tradução do ubuntu faz você se sentir bem, faça por esse motivo, não pra salvar o mundo
<jpaulo7> entendo Pikkachu, mas não tenho a intenção de salvar o mundo, apenas de colaborar com o Ubuntu na área que eu puder
<Pikkachu> jpaulo7: sobre o desenvolvimento parece ótimo... mas procura extrair algum benefício próprio....deixa eu dar o exemplo que estou pra dar...
<Pikkachu> jpaulo7: colaborar com o Ubuntu pra que?
<jpaulo7> só para esclarecer não sou um adolescente cheio de ideais, considero-me um homem maduro já pela idade e experIências
<Caine-Supernova> tenho esse mesmo objetivo , só que aquilo foi uma "Brincadeira" de certa forma ...
<Pikkachu> jpaulo7: ok...bom pra não enrolar deixa eu dar um exemplo bem especpifco...
<Pikkachu> Caine-Supernova: aquilo ***o que***?
<jpaulo7> então colaborar com ubutu, porque eu vou me sentir bem em fazer, me sentir útil para alguém que usa o Ubuntu
<jpaulo7> estou gostando muito desta discussão sobre o porque colaborar, que motivos levariam alguém a faze isso
<jpaulo7> *fazer
<Pikkachu> jpaulo7: o exemplo... as modificações que eu fiz no pidgin não era porque tudo é lindo, todosão meusamigo etc
<Pikkachu> jpaulo7: eu fiz o que fiz porque eu queria o pidgin funcionando de forma diferente, eu fiz em benefício próprio...
<Pikkachu> jpaulo7: porém...
<Pikkachu> jpaulo7: outras pessoas podem ajudar a melhorar o que eu fiz, em benefício próprio deles também...
<Pikkachu> jpaulo7: então eu não vejo muito motivo em manter esses patches localmente, eu publiquei na net....
<jpaulo7> então a questão é software funcionando para que resolva um problema meu é isso, se este mesmo problema for o problema da comunidade..
<jpaulo7> outros podem utilizar a mesma correção no software
<Pikkachu> jpaulo7: estou falando que é preciso motivações sólidas
<jpaulo7> como o desenvolvedor que criou o polly cliente de twitter ele disse que queria resolver um problema dele apenas isso
<Pikkachu> jpaulo7: viagens na maionese e idealismos desconectados da realidade não são motivações sólidas...
<jpaulo7> quem está falando em viajar na maionese Pikkachu, está se referindo a mim?
<jpaulo7> ou falando de forma genérica?
<Pikkachu> jpaulo7: aprendizado é uma motivação sólida na minha opinião... imagina que você quer praticar o que aprendeu de python, pra colocar no currículo que você tem experiência nessa plataforma... encontrar um projeto foss em python, conversar com os devs e ajudar onde é preciso é uma boa forma de contribuir, com uma motivação sólida, que é sua carreira profissional
<jpaulo7> outro exemplo para eu participar do time de tradução preciso ter um motivo específico de um software que eu quero que esteja melhor traduzido em determinado menu? ou posso fazer isso como forma de contribuir de forma genérica para a comunidade?
<Pikkachu> jpaulo7: eu só posso julgar você, mesmo assim não é uma crítica...estou explicando com meus exemplos...
<jpaulo7> concordo com você sobre motivação sólida relacionado a desenvolvimento em python, acredito que muitos fazem assim
<jpaulo7> afinal o esforço para aprender python se tornar um desenvolvedor de um pacote e contribuir não pode ser apenas porque é o ubuntu e sim para motivos mais sólidos
<jpaulo7> como carreira como você disse
<jpaulo7> muito boas suas explicações apesar de dar algumas voltas
<jpaulo7> entendo que deve aparecer muitas pessoas aqui apenas falando como você disse sem de fato colaborar com nada
<Pikkachu> jpaulo7: essa parada da tradução que tu falou faz muito sentido... por exemplo, eu tô com vontade de atualizar a tradução do pidgin pra português, que tá mais de 2 anos abandonada. Mas não é porque está mal traduzido e é "feio pra maravilhosa comunidade de software livre" ou "Stallman ficaria contente comigo". É simplesmente porque eu uso o pidgin e me enche o saco a má tradução, só isso.
<jpaulo7> bem Pikkachu sua colaboração foi muito válida, realmente obrigado
<jpaulo7> me perceber ótimos pontos sobre os motivos para a colaboração
<jpaulo7> *me fez perceber
<Pikkachu> jpaulo7: o problema não é não colaborar, e sim por que colaborar
<jpaulo7> certo
<jpaulo7> acredito que cada pessoa tem seus motivos para colaborar, não necessariamente precisa ser os seus motivos em especial
<jpaulo7> seja carreira, seja uma tradução melhor, seja simplesmente ajudar e conhecer melhor o ecossistema do ubuntu
<jpaulo7> seja fazer amizades
<Pikkachu> jpaulo7: eu só to dizendo que quando a gente fica nesse pensamento meio abstrato, as coisas não vão muito longe... você começa a entender como funciona o foss quando começa a codificar...
<jpaulo7> entendo
<Pikkachu> jpaulo7: os projetos foss não precisam de contribuidores "no calor do momento", eles não sobrevivem disso
<jpaulo7> então a lição final seria, show me the code?
<Pikkachu> jpaulo7: por exemplo... por que o pidgin não tem videochat pra MSN? porque ninguém interessado implementou. Simples assim, mas tem gente que não entende e fica chocado
<jpaulo7> ok, então só para esclarecer no início de minha fala falei sobre melhorar o gimp, então ele não é digamos melhor em determinados pontos, simplesmente porque alguém não implementou funcionalidade X,
<Pikkachu> jpaulo7: e por que eu não implemento isso no pidgin? o esforço seria grande e não tenho interesse, não uso MSN. PORÉM, se eu trabalhasse numa empresa que quisesse um único mensageiro pra vários protocolos pros seus funcionários, e escolhesse o Pidgin, e eles quisessem videochat no MSN pelo Pidgin, e eles me colocassem pra trabalhar na ideia. Aí muda tudo, eu tenho um motivo sólido pra contribuir...
<Pikkachu> e muita gente ia dar feedback e me ajudar, porque muita gente quer ***voicechat no pidgin***, não ***melhorar o mundo***
<Pikkachu> jpaulo7: sobre o gimp é isso mesmo... o foss é muito orgânico
<jpaulo7> muitas das funcionalidades mais complexas estão atreladas a ter uma necessidade que faça uma empresa disponibilizar e pagar pessoas para implementar certo
<jpaulo7> no cenário atual o perfil do desenvolvedor que simplesmente faz porque acho o problema interessante é escasso?
<Pikkachu> jpaulo7: outro exemplo, eu fiz um tema pra uma wiki engine que hoje em dia o pessoal gosta bastante, de acordo com o que os devs da wiki engine me disseram... e por que eu fiz o tema? porque estava precisando de uma wiki engine, e nenhum tema dessa engine era legal o bastante
<Pikkachu> jpaulo7: eu não posso falar por todos os desenvolvedores... o que eu falo é que faz muito mais sentido que alguém codifique um bug fix em benefício próprio, do contrário não teria como beneficiar os outros (parece paradoxal? mas não é)
<jpaulo7> pois é estava pensando justamente nisso, não acho errado sua postura muito pelo contrário, foi o que te motivou
<jpaulo7> é um motivo forte
<sistematico> Acho que o Emesene tem suporte para vídeo.
<sistematico> *acho*
<jpaulo7> vídeo do msn tinha no amsn mas pararam em uma determinada versão
<jpaulo7> os protocolos da microsoft mudam muito
<jpaulo7> Pikkachu achei muito válido suas explicações, me esclareceu muita coisa mesmo
<jpaulo7> como nosso tempo é escasso, temos que focar muito bem em que vamos disponibilizar nosso tempo
<jpaulo7> meu objetivo real se assemelha com o de carreira que você mencionou
<jpaulo7> quero me especializar em desenvolvimento, por isso estou cursando análise de sistemas, então como forma de praticar meu conhecimento vou procurar algum problema real, algo que me faz pensar e gostaria que fosse melhor em algum aplicativo opensource e focar
<jpaulo7> sobre o vídeo no pidgin concordo que é perca de tempo, é uma corrida perdida, microsoft muda de tempos em tempos a forma de trabalhar do vídeo no msn
<jpaulo7> já vi esta explicação em listas de discussões
<sistematico> Mas não é só o MSN que tem suporte a vídeo.
<jpaulo7> Acredito que por isso, a comunidade brasileira é mais direcionada a tradução e suporte do que desenvolvimento, por causa do tempo e especialização que necessita para se tornar um desenvolvedor
<sistematico> Acho que as pessoas tem que aprender que existem outros IMs e outros protocolos tambem :)
<jpaulo7> concordo sistematico
<sistematico> Inclusive os abertos.
<sistematico> XMPP/Jabber é excelente.
<jpaulo7> confesso que agora de cabeça me lembro do skype e do msn mesmo
<jpaulo7> tem o google talk
<jpaulo7> mas ai já é do google
<sistematico> jpaulo7: O Google Talk é, o protocolo que ele usa não.
<jpaulo7> utilizo o jabber com o openfire no trabalho
<jpaulo7> mas não verifiquei se ele tem vídeo
<jpaulo7> utilizamos o cliente spark
 * Pikkachu de volta
<Pikkachu> sistematico: cara acabei de ouvir que o MSN migrou pra XMPP, pasmei
<jpaulo7> é mesmo vi esta notícia em algum lugar
<jpaulo7> Pikkachu a linguagem de programação adotada é mais python?
<Pikkachu> jpaulo7: ok skype é proprietário... se não me engano, teve um cara que fez engenharia reversa no protocolo e teve problemas
<jpaulo7> acho que o cara era russo
<jpaulo7> ele disponibilizou o código fonte pelo que soube
<Pikkachu> jpaulo7: python é uma boa linguagem pra aprender... mas vê com seus colegas locais o que é bom aprender a mais...
<jpaulo7> ok
<sistematico> Pikkachu: Na verdade a Microsoft não migrou.
<Pikkachu> jpaulo7: pq infelizmente na vida real as pessoas usam porcarias como php, perl... etc
<jpaulo7> vi aqui o link para o código do skype
 * Pikkachu se esconde dos amadores de php/perl
<sistematico> Pikkachu: Ela adotou *tambem* o XMPP, mas não abandonou o protocolo antigo.
<Pikkachu> sistematico: mas ja eh grande coisa nao??
<sistematico> Pikkachu: Minha opinião sincera? Não.
<sistematico> Pikkachu: A Microsoft usando XMPP, não tem suporte a praticamente nada.
<Pikkachu> sistematico: significa que o vv do xmpp que creio eu está implementado no pidgin, vai funcionar com qualquer cliente msn oficial recente, nao???
<sistematico> Pikkachu: O Google usando XMPP tem suporte a proticamente tudo.
<sistematico> Pikkachu: O que a Microsoft está fazenda na minha opinião, é difamando o protocolo e tentando dizer que o mesmo é ruim e limitado.
<sistematico> Quando na verdade não é.
<sistematico> Aqui eu uso MSN no Linux a uns 5 ou 10 anos.
<Pikkachu> jpaulo7: só pra te dar outro exemplo daquele nosso papo... eu fiz um patch pra tirar os "..." das abas do pidgin quando elas tão na direita ou esquerda, mas o motivo é porque estava me atrapalhando, eu não conseguia ver o nome dos canais que eu tava, simples assim. Se não me incomodasse, provavelmente eu não trabalharia nisso só porque "será bom para a comunidade"
<sistematico> Nunca tive problemas, nem com o protocolo antigo, nem com o novo.
<jpaulo7> certo Pikkachu, bom exemplo.
<Pikkachu> sistematico: qual programa vc usa no linux pra msn, aMSN?
<Pikkachu> sistematico: po trollada se a MS ta fazendo isso que tu falou em cima... eles não colocaram VV no XMPP não??
<sistematico> Pikkachu: Pidgin, Emesene, Gajim.
<sistematico> Detesto o aMSN.
<sistematico> Acho ele horrível.
<Pikkachu> ah eu também
<Pikkachu> troço do capeta kkkk
<sistematico> heh
<sistematico> Mal feito pra caramba :)
<Pikkachu> mas acredite se quiser, funciona melhor que o pidgin, às vezes!
<Pikkachu> o aMSN é escrito em... shell script! @@
<sistematico> Não nada que seja mais ou igualmente feio que eu.
<jpaulo7> Pikkachu você programa mais em C?
<sistematico> *Não uso
<Pikkachu> jpaulo7: nem... no trabalho usam Java e PHP principalmente
<jpaulo7> certo
<Pikkachu> jpaulo7: qual sua carreia atual?
<jpaulo7> hoje trabalho administrando uma rede, servidor linux, suporte e telefonia
<jpaulo7> faço uma faculdade de análise de sistemas, já vi cadeiras em C e java
<jpaulo7> mas ainda não trabalhei de forma profissional com desenvolvimento
<jpaulo7> apenas o básico do básico mesmo
<Pikkachu> jpaulo7: então você quer trabalhar nessa área?
<jpaulo7> sim quero me tornar desenvolvedor
<jpaulo7> moro em uma cidade no interior, por isso aqui não tem empresas de desenvolvimento de software, por isso é difícil começar a fazer algo completo como um software comercial para uma empresa
<jpaulo7> o pessoal começa como estagiário em uma softhouse pegando experiência com pequenas tarefas e evoluindo, mas sozinho é mais complicado
<jpaulo7> por isso tenho que partir para o opensource e comunidades pela internet mesmo
<sistematico> Pikkachu: Quem falou que o aMSN é feito em Shell Script?
<jpaulo7> uso ubuntu de forma única apenas de 2008 para o ano atual
<jpaulo7> Pikkachu depois com calma poderia me fornecer umas orientações, uma vez que que você trabalha com desenvolvimento?
<Pikkachu> jpaulo7: eu acho que seu background em administração de rede ajuda, pq as coisas se relacionam...
<Pikkachu> jpaulo7: falando em geral, eu acho que um background em redes, bom conhecimento de shell script, e as linguagens java, ruby e python são uma boa coisa...
<jpaulo7> ok, obrigado Pikkachu
<Pikkachu> jpaulo7: se você puder ter uma noção de outras linguagens também será bom, como básico sobre C, C++, sei lá...
<Pikkachu> sistematico: eu ouvi falar em algum lugar...
<Pikkachu> sistematico: eh feito usando um gui toolkit pra shell script
<sistematico> Pikkachu: Ele é feito em Tcl/Tk.
<sistematico> É uma linguagem bem parecida com Shell, mas não é.
<Pikkachu> jpaulo7: sobre as orientações, posso sim... recentemente criei o canal ##programming-br pra juntar o pessoal brasileiro pra falar de programação e computação... você pode conseguir bastante ajuda em canais em inglês também
<ghs> eu estou com o thunderbird aberto, mas eu quero q o menu do ubuntu avisa para quando chegar uma nova mensagem, como faço ?
<jpaulo7> ok, o canal está favoritado Pikkachu, sobre nossa conversa sobre colaboração, considerei muito boa, esclareceu muitos pontos
<jpaulo7> ghs encontrei este link http://diolinux.blogspot.com.br/2012/03/integrar-thunderbird-no-menu-de.html
<Pikkachu> sistematico: tcl/tk, confirmei na wikipedia... po viajei então, não sei de onde tirei isso que era em shell
<Pikkachu> alguém sabe o por que do vai-e-vem do music player no ubuntu?
<Pikkachu> li que o 12.04 volta do banshee para o rythmbox
<jpaulo7> Pikkachu encontrei este link que diz os motivos http://www.webupd8.org/2011/11/rhythmbox-confirmed-as-default-music.html
<jpaulo7> stability, startup speed, cd space, GTK2/GTK3 and arm support
<Pikkachu> jpaulo7: dei uma lida mais ou menos, parece que melhores features não consta na lista, só problemas secundários mesmo heheh
<jpaulo7> pois é, percebi
<jpaulo7> realmente considero o rhythmbox mais rápido
<Pikkachu> eu nem uso esses players... tenho medo de eles estragarem meus dados...
<Pikkachu> eu uso totem...
<jpaulo7> sempre uso mais o totem, pois geralmente as tags para álbum não são muito boas nos player padrão
<Pikkachu> ah lembrei... uma vez fui deletar uma musica que tava tocando e deletou do disco! ai fico com med agora...
<Pikkachu> tags? mp3 tags?
<jpaulo7> sim geralmente meus mp3's não estão com as tags corretas, então fica difícil de marcar no player apenas determinado álbum ou artista
<sistematico> Pikkachu: Quer um player realmente leve e bom?
<jpaulo7> no totem abro a pasta pelo nautilus mesmo com os mp3's
<sistematico> Pikkachu: DeadBeef.
<sistematico> Pikkachu: Acredito que irá gostar.
<sistematico> Mas se quiser algo que toque música sempre, em modo texto e gráfico, pra você e pra outros, na sua rede e na Internet, eu recomendo o mpd.
<sistematico> MPD + gMPC é muito bom.
<jpaulo7> algumas pessoas preferem rodar o mp321 em modo texto :)
<sistematico> jpaulo7: mpc, ncmpcpp
<Pikkachu> jpaulo7: você tá falando das meta-informações armazenadas dentro dos arquivos mp3, ou de tags que você cria pessoalmente pra catalogar as coisas, tipo o delicious.com?
<jpaulo7> sistematico vou ver
<jpaulo7> meta-informações
<Pikkachu> sistematico: DeadBeef? tem no repo do 11.10?
<sistematico> Pikkachu: Não sei, deve ter.
<Pikkachu> jpaulo7: ah eu tenho MEDO de programas que alteram essas tags... eu não gosto de não saber como elas estão sendo alteradas...
<Pikkachu> sistematico: posso te perguntar uma coisa??
<sistematico> Pikkachu: http://deadbeef.sourceforge.net/download.html
<jpaulo7> tem o easytag
<sistematico> Tem o TagTool tambem.
<Pikkachu> sistematico: eu queria um equivalente do WMP que mantivesse um database da biblioteca mas SEM TOCAR os arquivos de música sem me avisar (não mexer nas tags, não reorganizar a estrutura, não deletar ou alterar nomes de arquivos etc)
<sistematico> Tem o id3 tambem, mas é modo texto.
<Pikkachu> sistematico: esse DeadBeef funciona assim?
<sistematico> Pikkachu: Todos funcionam assim.
<Pikkachu> sistematico: é ruim hein
<sistematico> Eles não alteram nada sem o seu consentimento.
<Pikkachu> tá bom
<Pikkachu> kkkk
<sistematico> Pikkachu: Pode ter certeza.
<Pikkachu> tive uma experiência que me tirou essa certeza
<sistematico> Pikkachu: Fácil! Tá na dúvida? Use o lsof pra ver se algo é alterado enquanto toca!
<Pikkachu> hein??
<sistematico> hahieaueaheiaeaheiaeu
<sistematico> Pikkachu: Não sabe o que é lsof?
<Pikkachu> jpaulo7: eu gosto do mp3tag pra windows... acho mto bom pra organizar as músicas
<Pikkachu> nem idéia sistematico
<sistematico> Pikkachu: lsof existe no core de praticamente todas as distros.
<jpaulo7> ok
<jpaulo7> Pikkachu que pacotes você já contribuiu com código?
<Pikkachu> jpaulo7: vc usa serviços online de update de tag, tipo o musicbrainz?
<sistematico> Pikkachu: É um programinha que monitora toda e qualquer alteração em arquivos, pastas, sockets, dispositivos ou o que mais você quiser.
<sistematico> Entendeu?
<jpaulo7> não uso Pikkachu
<Pikkachu> jpaulo7: você quer dizer projetos né? ah não é uma lista longa não
<jpaulo7> é
<Pikkachu> sistematico: parece manero...
<sistematico> Pikkachu: Com o lsof você vai tirar a dúvida sobre o seu Music Player "mal-assombrado".
<Pikkachu> sistematico: é... mas tô com preguiça...
<sistematico> Pikkachu: Não só manero, mas *essencial* para quem quer ter o controle do seu próprio sistema.
<sistematico> hahahahaha
<Pikkachu> sistematico: acabo usando nautilus+totem, essa duplinha é da pesada kkkk
<sistematico> Pikkachu: Pra vídeo nota 1000 pra audio nota 0 IMHO.
<sistematico> :P
<sistematico> Depois eu volto.
<sistematico> Inté.
<jpaulo7> até
<Pikkachu> jpaulo7: vc tá usando pidgin?
<jpaulo7> não uso o empathy mesmo
<jpaulo7> no irc uso o xchat
<jpaulo7> Pikkachu você trabalha com java?
<Pikkachu> jpaulo7: infelizmente kkk
<jpaulo7> java é mais utilizada para desenvolvimento web certo, tenho conhecimento de java básico, fiz um crud em jsp e hibernate seguindo um tutorial, mas ainda não cai mesmo de cabeça no estudo de jsp
<jpaulo7> acredito que em minha faculdade será abordado bastante java
<Pikkachu> jpaulo7: é bom saber java porque é muito usado nas empresas
<jpaulo7> sim, muitos trabalhos de manutenção nos softwares também né
<Pikkachu> jpaulo7: mas pessoalmente, java como linguagem é um lixo
<jpaulo7> pessoal critica muito o java, pela sua forma burocrática de sua sintaxe
<jpaulo7> e falam muito bem de ruby e python
<Pikkachu> jpaulo7: você conhece RenatoSilva?
<jpaulo7> não, é você?
<jpaulo7> pode me passar o link para o seu blog?
<Pikkachu> não tenho blog não kkk
<jpaulo7> não sou nenhum stalker mas to vendo aqui sua página no facebook, trabalha na syspec informática, legal
<Pikkachu> jpaulo7: eh q vc disse q usa o empathy, pensei que vc era o cara q tava tentando usar o empathy e pidgin
<jpaulo7> não sou
<Pikkachu> eu não tenho facebook @@
<jpaulo7> então é outra pessoa rss
<Pikkachu> mais um motivo pra eu achar facebook uma merda
<jpaulo7> rss
<Pikkachu> as pessoas futucam sua vida mesmo sem você ter conta no site!
<Pikkachu> ae vou continuar o papo no ##programacao-br, antes que apareça algum moderador reclamando de off-topic
<jpaulo7> ok
<Francisco_Favaro> Bom Dia.
<nuno_nunes> boa tarde
<barna> tarde???
<barna> nuno_nunes, vc ta onde?
<nuno_nunes> portugal :P
<barna> hummmm! blz!
<barna> bom dia aki no brasil!
<barna> hehehehehehehehehe
<nuno_nunes> eu sei lol
<nuno_nunes> eu a ver se resolvo uma treta no meu linux por causa do som
<nuno_nunes> apesar ser linux mint 12
<nuno_nunes> :)
<barna> ja testei ele! bom, super completo, mas um pouco pesado!
<barna> precisa de alguma ajuda?
<nuno_nunes> o som fica em som
<nuno_nunes> mas este dell esta passado
<nuno_nunes> eeu tenho o kde 12
<nuno_nunes> :D
 * barna nao usa kde a + d 10 anos....
<nuno_nunes> mas isso é o menos
<nuno_nunes> eu não gosto do gnome 3
 * barna tb nao gosta, usa gnome 2.6.x e fxde!
<nuno_nunes> no novo ubuntu ficou complicado
<nuno_nunes> passei para o mint 12
<barna> fall-back?
<nuno_nunes> eu estou linux mint kde 12 e estou satisfeito
<licensed> barna, algum problema com o ubuntu 12.04 ate agora?
<licensed> barna, to pensando em instalar ele no meu note.. ja que o note bixou os modulos tudo ethernet, wireless, touchpad..
<barna> licensed, kra eu quase num to usando ele!
<barna> to ficando 90% do tempo no 10.04 32!
<barna> mas o tempo q usei ele tava 100% ok!
<barna> licensed, mas eu to com 12.04 studio (que usa fxde) e nao o desktop (unity)!
<barna> ele tem um kernel modificado tb!
<licensed> barna, é eu to ligado.. tu mexe com home studio é?
<barna> home studio? trabalho com fotografia, e agora vou começar com audio e video!
<barna> tb
<licensed> ah ta
<barna> o ubuntu studio é bem melhor pra mim! sem falar q ta com fxde! muito melhor q o unity!
<alvaro> Estou tentado colocar uma nova pesquisa no firefox e não estou conseguindo, trata-se do Yahoo Brasil, tem como de alguma maneira colocar isso, uso firefox 11
<moskvat> salve pessoas
<moskvat> gostaria de entender uma coisa, meu squid esta autenticado mas o outlook não envia nem recebe e-mail, alguém pode ajudar???
<hatoon> oi
<pauloolhos> oi
<pauloolhos> Boa Tarde...
<hatoon> boa vc usa o 12.04 pauloolhos
<pauloolhos> Não
<pauloolhos> Uso 10.10
<hatoon> pq
<hatoon> ?
<pauloolhos> Prefiro 10.10 a forma de navegar nos aplicativos particulamente me agrada.
<pauloolhos> Não me simpatizei com 11 e 12
<hatoon> a ta
<hatoon> eu sempre sigo os avanços da distro
<pauloolhos> Ja realizei testes
<pauloolhos> Mas gostei mesmo da 10.10
<hatoon> ok
<hatoon> to indo valeu
<pauloolhos> oi
<raphael> Boa tarde pessoal
<raphael> PRECISO DE AJUDA!!!!!
#ubuntu-br 2012-03-18
<pauloolhos> OLa
<jpaulo7> ola pauloolhos
<pauloolhos> OI
<pauloolhos> NOVIDADES
<Doomtron> Opa, alguem ai ja utilizou o firebird no ubuntu?
<Paulo_Rodrigo> Desculpa, mas eu ainda não usei!
<pauloolhos> oi
<iLogical> não acho em lugar nenhum onde põe pro network manager conectar-se automaticamente em uma rede wireless
<iLogical> achei já
<iLogical> esquece
<cdim> olá pessoal
<cdim> alguem pode me tirar uma duvida sobre o ltsp?
<cdim> ninguem?  :'/
<script_> boas , qual é o gerenciador de janelas do ubuntu 11?
<Daekdroom> script_, por padrão, compiz.
<script_> jah volto
<pauloolhos> oi
<Paulo_Rodrigo> TIM
<Paulo_Rodrigo> VIVO
<Paulo_Rodrigo> CLARO
<pauloolhos> rs
<cdim> alguem pode me tirar uma duvida sobre o ltsp?
<pauloolhos> o que é ltsp
<pauloolhos> oi
<Solano> olá
<Solano> tive problemas com o grub
<Solano> mais especificamente, esse bug: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=567637
<Solano> (acho que é esse)
<Solano> tenho um raid0
<Solano> e o grub agora dá unknown filesystem
<Solano> > ls hd0 dá unknown filesystem tbm
<Solano> insmod normal também
<Solano> o dois únicos comandos do grub rescue que não não unknown filesystem são ls e insmod ext2
<Solano> não dão *
<Solano> então tentei instalar o lilo
<Solano> pelo chroot
<Solano> meu problema agora vem na hora do liloconfig
<Solano> W: could not find UUID for /dev/mapper/isw_bbiagjfcjg_DiscoRAID3
<Solano> e
<Solano> W: could not find DISK ID for /dev/mapper/isw_bbiagjfcjg_DiscoRAID
<Solano> alguém sabe o que pode ser?
<Solano> depois sempre dá erro no lilo
<pauloolhos> oi
<pauloolhos> oi
<Solano> acabei de descobrir que o lilo não tem suporte a raid
<Solano> vou tentar o grub de novo
<Solano> até mais
<vascotv> EI VOCE AI QUER VER FUTEBOL FOR FREE OTIMA IMAGEM E SEM BANNERS? ACESSE PELO WINAMP http://vascotv.sytes.net:9025/listen.pls VASCOTV A NAÇÃO VASCAINA TORCE AQUI.
<vascotv> funciona no vlc
<xuxuco> EI VOCE AI QUER VER FUTEBOL FOR FREE OTIMA IMAGEM E SEM BANNERS? ACESSE PELO WINAMP http://vascotv.sytes.net:9025/listen.pls VASCOTV A NAÇÃO VASCAINA TORCE AQUI.
<aprendiz> boas
<pauloolhos> oi
<raphpr> oi
<EduardeCalibal> Olá.  Existe algum programinha que me permita injetar dados por linha de comando e gerar um gráfico tipo barras ou mesmo daqueles tipo torta?
<sLevin> AJUDA!!!!!!!!!!!!
<EduardeCalibal> Fala cara...
<pauloolhos> oi
<sLevin> como que coloca Legendas em filme no VLC player ??
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que tinha um botão para isso nele...  Mas ele não carrega sozinho?
<[kernel]> clica com o botao direito
<[kernel]> e ve se aparece subtitles
<sLevin> OK
<sLevin> botão direito na tela não rolou..
<sLevin> mas
<sLevin> consegui... cliquei com botão direito do mouse no nome do filme na lista de reprodução >> "selecionar arquivo de legenda" >>
#ubuntu-br 2013-03-11
<Julinux> http://youtu.be/EJH5gerABew
<drak_> Cyl: acabei de  instalar, muito show agora é só testar e aprender mais sobre o sistema, valew pelas dicas obrigado!!!
<Fulano> drak_:  finalmente! conseguiu seguindo o tutorial do youtube?
<CyL> ?
<Fulano> <-- CyL deixou este servidor (Disconnected by services).
<Fulano> foi desconectado peor algum ircop , rs
<CyL> Fulano: Sim, fui eu quem comandou o kill
<CyL> Fulano: Não, foi por mim mesmo
<CyL> No PONG reply from server irc.freenode.net in 301 seconds, disconnecting <- o que eu estranhei foi isso
<Fulano> entendi...
<Fulano> é raro, mas às vezes acontece algum lag aqui na freenode
<Fulano> que rede boa essa
<junior> alguem sabe como abrir as portas do router ai ?
<junior> eu ja to no setup, mas ta meio confuso pra mim
<CyL> junior: Lugar errado pra perguntar, especialmente por conta do seu motivo.
<junior> CyL: cara me da um tempo ta !
<hggdh> junior: calma, por favor
<korda> boa noite!!
<CyL> hggdh: Motivo: conseguir um shell remoto através de exploit por conexão reversa
<korda> eae CyL =)
<junior> CyL: vc tem provas disso, q esta dizendo ???
<CyL> korda: Resolveu o seu problema ?
<CyL> junior: O log do ##backtrack-linux-br conta?
<hggdh> CyL: eu sei... ainda assim, calma é necessária. De qualquer maneira, o máximo que ele vai conseguir é ser banido do freenode
<junior> acho q nao...ja q nos usamos ip dinamico !
<CyL> hggdh: Ok
<korda> CyL: aaa man, eu chutei o balde, tava sem midia pra backup, salvei só os documentos do concurso no google drive, formatei e instalei tudo de novo
<junior> hggdh: qual é problema desse cara ???
<korda> CyL: tava arrumando tudo até agora kkkk
<CyL> korda: Beleza
<korda> CyL: Mas valeu pela paciência ae e disposição em querer me ajudar!!
<CyL> korda: Disponha
<hggdh> junior: não sei o que fizeste no outro canal. Mas, por favor, vá com calma e educação por aqui.
<korda> CyL: a única coisa que não concordo é meu note ficar sem bluetooth e sem wireless man, isso é muito tenso numa distro tão usada
<CyL> junior: Sinceramente, eu acabei de me arrepender de ter te ajudado mais cedo até o ponto que te ajudei, mas aqui é outro canal e outras regras, então lhe desejo boa sorte.
<junior> hggdh: oras...mas eu é q estou errado, nem me dirigi a ele...
<CyL> korda: O problema não é com o Ubuntu, e sim com o fabricante da placa de ree que fez parte do seu firmware proprietário.
<junior> hggdh: fiz uma pergunta simples, e o cara ja venho com 7 pedras
<Julinux> http://youtu.be/el4JS82-oZo
<hggdh> junior: porque queres saber "como abrir o router" do freenode?
<korda> CyL: mas no site do fabricante tem o arquivo para Linux disponibilizado pra dl
<hggdh> (eu, francamente, não consigo ver razão sensata)
<junior> hggdh: o meu router caseiro, acho q vcs estao meio equivocados por aqui
<hggdh> junior: bem, então a pergunta foi bastante ambigua. Mas, ainda assim, ela é off-topic por cá.
<CyL> korda: Pelo menos para a minha placa broadcom, o firmware também existe, mas as especificações do hardware não foram tornadas públicas, então a implementação do driver é incompleta: funciona somente com alguns roteadores.
<junior> hggdh: nao, nao...eu  ja vi eu esse topico aqui, em outras ocasioes
<hggdh> ...
<hggdh> junior: bem. Estás avisado.
<korda> CyL: pode dar uma olhada nesse tópico aqui por favor? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1314747
<junior> hggdh: afinal, nao é pra isso q serve "isso" ???
<CyL> korda: Um segundo
<korda> CyL: ok
<hggdh> junior: não. Este canal é para suporte do Ubuntu (e, com algum cuidado, linux em geral).
<tiagoscd> junior: sugiro que faça sua pergunta e aguarde por uma resposta. se não a tiver ou não for do seu agrado, não adianta ficar gerando polêmica
<junior> tiagoscd: releia os logs, e veja por sí mesmo quem faltou com respeito com quem !
<Luciano> Boa noite, alguem pode me tirar uma duvida sobre instalação do ubuntu em hd externo?
<tiagoscd> junior: certo, então como disse o hggdh, vá com calma pois o canal sequer é do tópico que desejas conversar
<tiagoscd> Luciano: boa noite, qual sua dúvida?
<junior> tiagoscd: estou usando ubuntu.12.04
<tiagoscd> junior: e qual sua dúvida?
<junior> tiagoscd: preciso abrir as portas do router
<Luciano> tiagoscd: Bom Thiago, eu tenho um notebook da DELL com partição de recovery e testes. Para não correr nenhum risco de perder o boot para estas partições eu cheguei a usar o ubuntu via virtual box e não gostei, pela lentidão. Tentei por pen drive e ficou mais rapido, mas ele fica mta coisa em ingles e tal e não gostei por isso tbm. Ai vou instalar no HD externo, mas ja li relatos que ainda assim o boot do windows é alterad
<Luciano> tiagoscd: Então eu fiquei na basta que eu monte o grub no hda\sdb
<tiagoscd> junior: sim, nada a ver com o Ubuntu no caso. portanto pergunte e aguarde, se alguém quiser ajudar nisso lhe ajudará
<kernel> lol
<tiagoscd> Luciano: não me recordo muito bem da tela de instalação, mas se não me engano você pode escolher o disco em que o GRUB será instalado
<CyL> Luciano: Na verdade você pode instalar no pendrive da mesma forma como instala no HD. Veja bem, isso é diferente de criar um LiveUSB.
<CyL> Luciano: Vc executa uma instalaçaõ da mesma forma como faria no seu computador, mas escolhe como alvo o pendrive, ao invés do hd.
<CyL> Luciano: Qual o tamanhdo do seu hd externo?
<Luciano> CyL: Mas era isso que eu queria, instalar no pen drive mas nao consegui
<Luciano> CyL: 500 gb
<Luciano> CyL: e o pen drive 8 gb
<CyL> Luciano: Então neste caso você também seguramente pode criar cópias de segurança das partições de recovery, no caso de acontecer algumas coisa com elas.
<CyL> Luciano: Você pode inclusive reteroná-las para outro HD posteriormente, se quiser.
<Luciano> CyL: Mas eu não tenho medo de perder as partições  e sim de perder o boot e acesso à elas
<CyL> Luciano: Você também pode criar cópias de segurança das partições de boot e do MBR
<Luciano> CyL: tentei no pen drive, mas ficou em liveusb, ai nao gostei nao
<Luciano> CyL:  como
<CyL> Luciano: Existem alguns aplicativos e distros especializados, mas é algo tão simples como copiar o layout do seu HD num arquivo texto e então fazer todos os backups com o dd por exemplo.
<CyL> Luciano: Vc está usando MBR ou UEFI?
<Luciano> CyL: Nao sei, mas deve ser MBR
<Luciano> CyL: pq estou usando da forma como recebi de fabrica
<CyL> Luciano: Se não sabe deve ser MBR mesmo :)
<CyL> Qual o SO da partição de recovery?
<Luciano> tiagoscd: sim, podemos escolher o disco, mas o meu medo é ainda assim, ele alterar a partição, pq vi mta gente reclamando q instalou no HD externo e depois só conseguia usar o windows com o hd externo plugado
<Luciano> CyL: Windows 7
<CyL> Luciano: 32 ou 64 bits?
<Luciano> 64
<CyL> Bom, há uma pequena possibilidade de ser UEFI, mas há uma imensa possibilidade de ser MBR.
<Luciano> CyL: como ter certeza?
<CyL> Luciano: Vc está executando o Windows?
<ForeverStallone> olá galera! como parar a mensagem
<Luciano> CyL:  sim
<ForeverStallone> de desbloquear o chaveiro
<ForeverStallone> ??
<ForeverStallone> como parar a mensagem de desbloquear o chaveiro??
<ForeverStallone> alguem sabe?
<CyL> Luciano: Menu iniciar -> Clique direito sobre meu computador -> Gerenciar -> Gerenciamento de disco -> Clique direito sobre o disco relevante -> Volumes -> Preencher
<CyL> Luciano: Vai estar escrito em 'Estilo de partição'
<Luciano> CyL: Eu queria instalar no pen drive, mas só achei maneiras para instalar o liveusb no pen drive. Mesmo assim nem consegui usar aquela partição para guardar arquivos no mesmo e, como falei anteriormente, o ubuntu fica quase todo em ingles, por isso considerei a possibilidade de instalar no HD externo mesmo, mas antes de fazer isso quero ter certeza que não vai alterar nada no meu boot caso eu não esteja usando o hd externo
<CyL> Luciano: O Grub só vai atualizar o MBR que vc indicar
<CyL> Luciano: Só não pode mandar ele sobrescrever o MBR errado
<Luciano> CyL: o HD externo tem mbr tbm? Nao tem SO nele
<CyL> Luciano: Depois que o grub escrever ele vai passar a ter
<ForeverStallone> olá cyl, sei que esta ocupado, mas acho que você pode me ajudar, como remover aquela mensagem que pede o o chaveiro de sessão toda hora?? aguardo quando poder escrever
<Luciano> CyL: achei o gerenciamento de disco e tal, só não encontrei o "preencher"
<CyL> ForeverStallone: Eu sinceramente não sei. sei que ela está relacionada ao fato de você ter pedido para criptografar os arquivos de sua pasta pessoal, mas eu uso criptografia de disco inteiro, que é diferente
<CyL> Luciano: Você está pulando etapas
<CyL> Luciano: Leia com mais critério a sequência
<Luciano> CyL: entao... cliquei com o botao direito sobre o disco, ai não tem opção de volumes e nem preencher
<ForeverStallone> cyl: infelizmente meu "chapa" não pedi para criptografar nada
<CyL> Luciano: antes tem que cliquer em preferências, mea culpas, desculpe
<CyL> ForeverStallone: poder dar um print nesta caixa de diálogo?
<ForeverStallone> claro
<ForeverStallone> mais vou ter de reiniciar
<ForeverStallone> até logo mais...
<CyL> ok
<Julinux> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/979f2fb9aa6cbd843dc5e1c8ad7445fa7899ac4a?authuser=0&hl=pt-BR
<Luciano> CyL: não tem preferencias tbm
<Luciano> CyL: tem propriedades, mas ainda assim não aparece "volumes"
<CyL> Luciano: Desculpe Luciano, é 'Propriedades'. Meu cérebro não é SMP, infelizmente...
<CyL> Luciano: Vc está criando em cima de 'Disco N'?
<CyL> *clicando
<Luciano> sim, com o botao direito, ai fui em propriedades
<Luciano> nas abas não tem nada referente à volume
<CyL> Luciano: Acho que vc está fazendo algo errado então.
<Luciano> CyL: Estou não, segui os passos certinho
<CyL> Luciano: O seu disco de sistema é o Disco 0?
<korda> No meu também não CyL, eu to acompanhando aqui pra aprender
<Luciano> CyL: sim
<CyL> Vc´s estão usando windows 7?
<Luciano> CyL:  eu sim
<Luciano> CyL: agora sim
<Luciano> korda: tem que clicar no DISCO 0
<CyL> Luciano: E então, o que fez de diferente desta vez?
<Luciano> CyL: eu estava clicando na partição do SO
<CyL> Luciano: Eu falei que estava fazendo algo de errado :D
<Luciano> :(
<CyL> Luciano: E então, é MBR ou UEFI?
<Luciano> MBR
<fabioval> boa noite,
<fabioval> alguem saberia me indicar um bom tutorial ou documentação sobre drbd + gfs ?
<fabioval> alguem saberia me indicar um bom tutorial ou documentação sobre drbd + ocfs2 ?
<Luciano> CyL: o que eu fiz de errado para não conseguir instalar no pen drive? Só consegui por usb live
<CyL> Luciano: Bom, eu te recomendo usar uma distro / ferramenta especializada para criar as imagens, já que é muito fácil errar com o dd e aí o estrago é grande.
<CyL> Luciano: Bom, vc não pode instalar no mesmo pendrive do qua está rodando o LiveUSB
<Luciano> CyL: Mesmo pra instalar num HD externo precisa criar essas imagens?
<Luciano> CyL: eu tenho 2, mas nem sabia q dava pra instalar dentro do pen drive
<CyL> Luciano: Mas é questão de colocar a mídia Live e escolher o pendrive ao invés do seu HD na hora de instalar.
<Luciano> CyL: Mas ai ele vai jogar o grub dentro do hd interno ne? Esse é meu medo
<CyL> Luciano: Não precisa, apenas quis te informar que se você quiser pode criar as imagens de backup
<CyL> Luciano: Só vai jogar o grub dentro do HD interno se você escolher o HD interno.
<Luciano> CyL: Se eu instalar no HD externo e marcar o GRUB no hda/sdb muda alguma coisa se eu tirar o hd externo?
<CyL> Luciano: Quanto de memória vc tem?
<ForeverStallone> cyl: me desculpe pela demora meu pc pirulitou!
<Luciano> CyL: 4 GB
<CyL> Luciano: Eu não posso falar nada, pois depende do layout de como os seus discos são reconhecidos
<ForeverStallone> cyl:simplesmente depois de nossa conversa o boot ficou lento e nenhuma usb reconhecida
<CyL> Luciano: Bom, então eu te recomendo, por mais estranho que pareça, instalar no pendrive _sem_ usar uma partição deswap
<ForeverStallone> cyl:tenso '-'
<Luciano> CyL:  eu li que se deixar o padrao, ele vai jogar no hda/sda e ai só da boot se o hd externo tiver conectado, mesmo que a gente queira acessar o interno apenas
<samurai_black> Boa noite.
<aprigio> CyL desculpe eu te deixei falando, tive q sair rsrs
<Luciano> CyL: e qual a vantagem em fazer isso sem o swap? Pq minha ram seria usada os 4GB rodando pelo pen drive?
<CyL> Luciano: Com o pendrive no qual vc quer instalar o Ubuntu, inicie a instalação. Você vai ser capaz de selecionar o HD interno ou o pendrive como alvo da instalação.
<Luciano> blz, ai na hora que pergunta sobre o grub, eu jogo no pen drive mesmo, e qdo tirar o pen drive, não vai mudar nada ne?
<CyL> Luciano: Sim, aí vc só precisa mudar a ordem de boot no BIOS
<Luciano> para usb
<CyL> ForeverStallone: Não foi isso que eu falei pra vc fazer
<CyL> ForeverStallone: UsarDCC no IRC é falta de educação além de ser um problema de segurañça (neste caso muito mais pra você do que pra mim)
<samurai_black> Ricardo__: !ping
<CyL> ForeverStallone: Eu também falei para mandar _o linkk_ no pvt. O restante da nossa conversa é aqui no canal.
<CyL> ForeverStallone: *somente o link no PVt*
<ForeverStallone> cyl:ok
<CyL> ForeverStallone: Alguns destes dois é verdade: 1) Você configurou para entrar no seu computador sem precisar digitar uma senha; ou 2)A senha do chaveiro é diferente da senha da sua conta?
<ForeverStallone> cyl:configurei sim, o meu pc para entrar COM senha, e a senha é a mesma da minha conta sim.
<CyL> ForeverStallone: Isso quer dizer que vc precisa digitar sempre uma senha para fazer login, correto?
<zeRopHan> cheio de aplicativos pagos na central de programas do ubuntu, acabar reclamam do windows --'
<iskdinha> alguem sabe como diminiur o tamanho dos icones do Unity?
<ForeverStallone> facin
<ForeverStallone> garoto
<iskdinha> quero diminir pra 32
<stirk> gostaria de uma ajuda sou inciante no ubuntu e meu Bluetooth nao funciona alguem podia me ajuda http://paste.ubuntu.com/5581253/
<ForeverStallone> aperta botão direito
<ForeverStallone> e depois alterar
<ForeverStallone> papel de parede
<ForeverStallone> ou plano de fundo
<ForeverStallone> la em baixo vc vai ver
<ForeverStallone> ok
<ForeverStallone> cyl:sim senhor
<aprigio> iskdinha vc pode usar o ccsm na aba do unity
<hggdh> ForeverStallone: por favor, uma sentença por linha. Não divida uma frase em várias linhas
<ForeverStallone> hggdh: desculpe, já estava pensando que estava no facebook ausuashahs
<iskdinha> o problema é que lá não tem as opções, meu pc é placa de video optimous da nvidia e sem o driver de video não tem a opção de diminuir
<iskdinha> eu queria saber se tem como fazer a "força"
<aprigio> stirk digita ae hcitool scan e ve se ele encontra
<ForeverStallone> cyl: véih to sentindo um cheiro de queimado
<ForeverStallone> cyl:e é do meu pc
<ForeverStallone> cyl:ahhhhhhhh
<CyL> ForeverStallone: Bom, eu ia te sugerir verificar no aplicativo do chaveiro se não existe uma opção para estravá-lo no momento do login. Mas na interface nova do Ubuntu eu não sei fazer mais nada, desculpe.
<CyL> ForeverStallone: Entertanto essa opção deveria existir, só não sei onde ela fica.
<ForeverStallone> cyl: ohh... esta certo
<CyL> Gene, eu quero ajudar todo mundo, mas o próximo que falar no PVT comigo sem pedir licença antes eu vou botar no meu ignore.
<CyL> *Gente
<aprigio> ForeverStallone seahorse
<CyL> korda: Repita aqui o que vc disse no pvt pq eu já fechei a janela
<ForeverStallone> aprigio: mar cavalo?
<stirk> aparece isso http://paste.ubuntu.com/5603740/
<CyL> ForeverStallone: Cavalo marinho, melhor dizendo
<korda> na hora que você tiver uma folga ae, ou você ou outra pessoa que tenha conhecimento do Ubuntu me ajudar a tentar resolver o problema da minha wireless e do bluetooth
<ForeverStallone> cyl: isso mesmo
<korda> desculpe por ter mandado no pvt
<ForeverStallone> cyl: ah 4 chaves
<ForeverStallone> cyl: aqui em senhas e chaves
<CyL> korda: Não há nada de errado em entremar as conversas. Por isso que ficar digitando no IRC como se fosse no MSN é ruim, por atrapalha as conversas entremeadas
<aprigio> ForeverStallone n cara, vc nao quer acessar o chaveiro eheh
<CyL> korda: Tudo bem, mas eu preciso atender todo mundo numa janela só do que ter que ficar trocando de janela toda hora, ainda mais porque eu uso IRC no terminal, e não em odo gráfico.
<ForeverStallone> cyl: uma no ubuntu one outras, de ubuntu web acoount id 4-3 ubuntu webaccount id 7-1 e ubuntu web account 7-3.
<CyL> *eu prefiro
<korda> CyL: blz
<ForeverStallone> cyl: acho que vou apagar todas
<CyL> ForeverStallone: Não!
<ForeverStallone> cyl: u.u
<ForeverStallone> cyl: oq eu faço?
<CyL> ForeverStallone: Ao invés de apagar, procure uma opção para que ele 'destrave' o chaveiro automaticamente
<ForeverStallone> cyl:hm.....
<stirk> nao encontro
<CyL> korda: Vc sabe usar tab completion?
<korda> Sei não =((
<stirk> aprigio nao encontro nao
<CyL> korda: Comece a digitar o meu nick 'cy' e aperte tab, o cliente deverá completar o meu nome automaticamente
<stirk> mas quando tava com o windows tinha o bluetooth
<CyL> Inclusive com as maiúsculas e minúsculas da forma como eu escolhi
<korda> CyL: deu aqui
<odra> Oi
<CyL> korda: Ok, sempre que quiser mandar uma mensagem pra mim faça dessa forma
<odra> Fiz o tar do upgrade pra 12.10
<aprigio> stirk modprobe bluetooth &&hcitool scan
<odra> Agora tem propaganda no meu unity
<CyL> korda: Além de apitar aqui, a sua linha aparece em amarelo neon piscante, destancando-se das demais
<korda> CyL: tranquilo
<CyL> korda: Qual a sua dúvida
<stirk> aprigio Device is not available: No such device
<stirk> apareceu isso que nao encontro
<CyL> ForeverStallone: O que quer dizer a sua última linha para mim?
<aprigio> stirk qual o seu device?
<stirk> o modelo do notbook e dell m5030
<ForeverStallone> cyl: vc me respondeu na minha ultima linha
<korda> CyL: não é bem um dúvida, eu tava vendo se eu consigo encontrar uma forma de funcionar o bluethooth e a wireless do meu note, pq senão eu fico amarrado aqui como se fosse um desktop
<ForeverStallone> cyl: não encontro
<ForeverStallone> apenas quando vou acessar as chaves do gnome 2
<ForeverStallone> cyl: há a opção de destravar
<stirk> aprigio tenha paciencia comigo rs rs pois tem 3 semanas que to com ubuntu
<stirk> oque seria device rs?
<ForeverStallone> cyl: esquece o que eu disse já que são certificados
<CyL> korda: Me desculpe a resposta curta e grossa: eu já te falei pra não perder seu tempo com a placa broadcom, especialmente se for BCM4312
<ForeverStallone> cyl: já sei...
<ForeverStallone> cyl:obrigado até aqui mais acho que já sei o que fazer
<korda> CyL:  foda
<ForeverStallone> cyl:irei reiniciar o pc logo,logo poderei voltar
<odra> Eu digito skype no unity
<odra> Propaganda de webcam logitech
<CyL> korda: é, uma droga mesmo, mas eu já passei pela mesma frustração e já superei
<odra> o___O
<odra> Vei.
<odra> De todos os sites do mundo que tinha pra vir incluso na pesquisa.
<odra> Tinha que vir justo o amazon?
<CyL> korda: http://imagebin.org/249806 <- a título de curiosidade, para vc saber como é
<odra> Como que tira isso! T___T
<korda> CyL: eu vi alguns tutos na net mas é sempre pra versões mais antigas do ubuntu, mas muuuuuita gente teve problema parecido com o meu
<aprigio> stirk http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/Repository/firmware
<korda> CyL:  eu vi, o meu não tem nada disso, aushauhsua, eu uso pelo site freenode que tem no forum do ubuntu br
<ForeverStallone> cyl: consegui amigo, obrigado
<CyL> korda: Houve um tempo em que os homens eram homens de verdade e escreviam os seus próprios drivers de dispositivos.
<CyL> ForeverStallone: disponha
<ForeverStallone> cyl: era só apagar as chaves mesmo, pois resetei as configurações do meu ubuntu
<CyL> korda: sabe quem disse isso?
<ForeverStallone> cyl: o que tornava aquelas chaves inválidas
<korda> CyL:  sei não, rsrs
<stirk> valeu vo da uma olhada aqui obrigado mesmo
<CyL> korda: Desubra, e vc vai ver o Linux de uma outra forma.
<CyL> *Descubra
<ForeverStallone> cyl: você só entende questões de software linux, ou tambem entende de hardware?
<CyL> ForeverStallone: Bom, uma coisainho ou outra a gente sempre entende né?
<ForeverStallone> cyl: pois tenho uma questão, se conseguir entender blz, se não, tudo bem...
<CyL> korda: Já descobriu, procurando no google vc encontra um artigo legal na wikipedia sobre o assunto
<hggdh> korda: cuidado com a linguagem, por favor
<ForeverStallone> cyl: basicamente o meu pc é uma turbina de avião e não sei como parar ele
<korda> hggdh: oq eu disse?? O.o
<CyL> ForeverStallone: Vc diz por conta do barulho?
<ForeverStallone> cyl: sim
<ForeverStallone> cyl: limpeza não é problema não
<CyL> ForeverStallone: Eu apostaria na ventoinha.
<ForeverStallone> cyl: bem...
<ForeverStallone> cyl: a ventoínha da fonte que é o centro
<ForeverStallone> cyl: dos problemas
<CyL> ForeverStallone: Substituta ela
<servidor> oi
<ForeverStallone> cyl: hm...
<ForeverStallone> cyl: alguma outra alternativa?
<CyL> ForeverStallone: Arranque ela
<zeRopHan> apt-get update da erro e nao baixa pq??
<ForeverStallone> cyl: senti um pouco de sátiras
<ForeverStallone> cyl: mais tudo bem..
<ForeverStallone> cyl: :P
<hggdh> zeRopHan: coloque em um pastebin a saída do apt-get, por favor, e de-nos o link
<ForeverStallone> cyl: irei ver o que eu consigo
<ForeverStallone> cyl: obrigado
<odra> :|
<odra> Alguém sabe como tira propaganda da amazon do ubuntu?
<ForeverStallone> o cyl sabe
<odra> CyL: Como tira propaganda da amazon do ubuntu?
<CyL> :O
<ForeverStallone> cyl: agora vou empurrar todo mundo pra vc
<ForeverStallone> cyl:mwhahahhaa
<CyL> odra: Já consultou o site da amazin pra saber?
<ForeverStallone> cyl: não zuera... só me esqueci como se tira a lente dela mesma
<ForeverStallone> odra: só um
<odra> qq o site da amazon tem haver com isso
<ForeverStallone> odra: instante
<ForeverStallone> odra:jájá te respondo
<odra> Vixi, sou o unico que deu upgrade pra 12.10 aqui
<hggdh> odra: procure no dash por "privacy" (ou o nome em portugues); clique na aplicação, e desabilite o on-line search lá
<ForeverStallone> há outra alternativa
<ForeverStallone> hggdh
<odra> hggdh: Pronto funcionou :D
<odra> hggdh: vlw :D
<CyL> odra: Mas se vc visitar o site da Amazon acho que vai até gostar
<korda> odra: vai no definições de sistema > privacidade e desabilita incluir resultados de pesquisa online
<CyL> odra: Eles estão dando VPS de graça por 1 ano
<hggdh> ForeverStallone: tem várias alternativas. Remover o lens é radical demais
<zeRopHan> http://pastebin.com/Cj1PCH9e
<ForeverStallone> odra: apenas vá na central de aplicativos do ubuntu e procure unity-lens-shopping
<zeRopHan> hggdh,
<zeRopHan> http://pastebin.com/Cj1PCH9e
<ForeverStallone> odra: e logo após apague
<ForeverStallone> odra: ou se quiser remover todas as lentes temporariamente siga a dica do hgdgddhdhgdsgdhgfhdgfhdgfhdgfdhgfdhfgdhf
<odra> Você quer dizer amazon
<ForeverStallone> não;;
<ForeverStallone> unity-lens-shopping
<CyL> ForeverStallone: Cara, desontração é sempre bom, mas não exagere
<odra> Não, amazon.
<ForeverStallone> :AAAAHH
<korda> odra: vai no definições de sistema > privacidade e desabilita incluir resultados de pesquisa online
<odra> korda: Eu rehabilitei isso e desinstalei amazon
<ForeverStallone> cyl: nem sei o q é desontração
<CyL> ForeverStallone: descontração
<odra> Quem foi que instalou amazon :|
<odra> Eu nem visito esse negocio
<hggdh> zeRopHan: aparentemente o br.archive.ubuntu.com ou está sendo actualizado, ou tens um problema com resolução DNS. Eu uso archive.ubuntu.com (o arquivo principal do Ubuntu), e acabo de rodar um update sem problemas
<CyL> ForeverStallone: Eu avisei, vc está no ignore
<hggdh> ForeverStallone: não é temporariamente. A mudança é final até que a troques.
<aprigio> odra p remover sudo apt-get remove unity-lens-shopping
<ForeverStallone> cyl: sorry
<Kobrakao> boa noite, como posso ver arquivos de sessao padrao do ubuntu estou usando 12.10
<ForeverStallone> cyl: lista do ignore!! ohh não tudo menos isso!!! ohhh
<CyL> Kobrakao: O que vc chama de 'sessão padrão'?
<zeRopHan> hggdh,  como faço isso?
<Kobrakao> desculpa. aplicativos de sessao
<Kobrakao> aplicativos de sessao | com os apps que iniciam junto com o sistema
<CyL> Kobrakao: Desculpe, eu não entendi muito bem a sua pergunta. Você quer saber o que é instalado por padrão no seu sistema?
<ForeverStallone> até mais pessoal!! vou saindo, até mais pessoal que me deixou na lista de ignore... abraços
<CyL> zeRopHan: no terminal 'nslookup br.archive.ubuntu.com'
<CyL> zeRopHan: pastebin da saída do comando por favor
<korda> CyL: O que esse comando pode fazer no meu sistema? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5603796/
<hggdh> zeRopHan: primeiro, eu sugiro esperar um pouco. A maior chance é que o arquivo esteja sendo actualizado. Segundo... Acho que no genete de programas tem uma opção para os "software sources". Lá podes trocar o arquivo a ser usado.
<Kobrakao> nao os aplicativos que iniciam junto com o sistema
<Kobrakao> como habilito ou desabilito
<Kobrakao> os serviços que iniciam com o sistema CyL entendeu
<zeRopHan> Non-authoritative answer:
<zeRopHan> br.archive.ubuntu.com	canonical name = ubuntu.c3sl.ufpr.br.
<zeRopHan> Name:	ubuntu.c3sl.ufpr.br
<zeRopHan> Address: 200.236.31.4
<CyL> Kobrakao: Bom, isso vai instalar os cabeçalhos do kernel e do driver da placa de rede, o que vai permitir recompilar o mesmo (e provavelmente o init.rd), e então vai procurar por um hardware para o qual o driver possa ser carregado. Supondo que você instale soente pacotes do repositorio oficial da canonical o risco é baixo
<hggdh> korda: vai instalar os kernel headers (requirido para montar-se DKMS), vai reinstalr o bcmwl, e depois vai tentar carregar o modulo do kernel 'wl'
<CyL> zeRopHan: Vc viu que eu disse para vc fazer um pastebin da saída?
<CyL> Kobrakao: AH, ok
<korda> hggdh: isso pode prejudicar algo no sistema?
<Kobrakao> CyL, queria desabilitar algumas coisas... melhorar o desempenho tbm fazendo outras coisas
<zeRopHan> CyL,  http://pastebin.com/zheYzvWT
<hggdh> korda: baixa chance. Se já houver um driver para wireless carregado, pode haver um pequeno conflito, mas nada que -- no máximo -- um reboot não resolva
<korda> hggdh: ok
<CyL> zeRopHan: Espere um pouco como o hggdh disse.
<zeRopHan> tem so uns 3 anos
<aprigio> Kobrakao vc quer ver todos os servicos em funciionamento?
<zeRopHan> que eu tento da update e nada
<Kobrakao> quero poder dizer quais serviços devem iniciar com o sistema
<aprigio> Kobrakao initcr
<CyL> Kobrakao: a forma como eu faria isso é listar os scripts de inicialização para o runlevel relevante da sua máquina, mas vc tem que entender como a inicialização do linux funciona para fazer isso
<aprigio>  list ou service --status-all
<Kobrakao> tipo gnome-session-properties
<aprigio> Kobrakao initctl list ou service --status-all
<tiagoscd> aprigio: buenas :)
<aprigio> Kobrakao existe 2 tipos de aplicacoes, os scripts rc q sao carregados com o sistema e os q o X11 executa pelo xserver ou manager q vc usa
<CyL> zeRopHan: Bom, eu diria que há algo na sua rede bloqueando a atualização.
<aprigio> tiagoscd aeee, como vais tu, tudo bien
<tiagoscd> muito bem :D sexta deu mais do que boa
<zeRopHan> CyL,  todas as coisas atualizam menos o update
<aprigio> tiagoscd hahahah
<Kobrakao> entendi
<Kobrakao> como eu poderia estudar sobre?
<CyL> zeRopHan: Então eu não sei
<aprigio> Kobrakao estude o gerencia,ento de scripts pelo upstart
<Kobrakao> beleza valeu
<CyL> O init do Ubuntu é derivado do System V ou do BSD 4?
<aprigio> CyL totalmente system v
<aprigio> CyL q na verdade sempre foram system III
<CyL> Bom, então é relativamente fácil, já que cada script começa com uma substring dizendo qual a ordem de inicialização.
<hggdh> aprigio: bem, actualmente o Ubuntu usa mais o upstart que init
<aprigio> CyL agora o upstart possui o seu proprio gerenciamento baseado em eventos mas com compatibilidade ao system v
<aprigio> sim eu sei
<hggdh> eu notei :-)
<aprigio> todoestruturado pelo /etc/init
<aprigio> sinto falta do update-rc.d
<aprigio> q ainda uso pois ai esta a compatibilidade com o sysV
<CyL> Bom, acho que isso é bastante específico de Linuz, né?
<aprigio> :)
<CyL> *Linux
<CyL> Provavelmente algo que foi colocado pelo uso crescente do Linux como desktop
<aprigio> mas no linux n tem padrao,pode ser Init, upstart, bsdinjt, systemd
<aprigio> escrever com o cel pelo terminal conectado na monha maquina ta fueda
<aprigio> monha n, minha
<Kobrakao> aprigio, o acpi=off faz o que em si ? pois meu pc so inicia usando ele
<CyL> Kobrakao: Desabilita funções de gerenciamento de energia.
<Kobrakao> tive que colocar isso no grub na inicialização se nao ficava tela preta, porem acho que ele tira algumas funcionalidades
<aprigio> desabilita todo o gerenciamento de enrgia e scripts do /etc/acpi
<Kobrakao> tipo fechar a tampa e ele ficar ligado etc etc
<CyL> Kobrakao: Decerta forma
<aprigio> desabilita as funcies button, fun cooler, temperature, alguns recursos de fb, button e outros
<Kobrakao> quando mando desligar fica ligado na tela de delisgar do ubuntu
<Kobrakao> ate eu apertar o botao
<aprigio> exatamente
<CyL> A instrução de halt da intel depende de acpi?!
<aprigio> mas muitps arquivps de /proc/sys n sao criados
<Kobrakao> como poderia consertar isso, pois quando eu ligo ele desliga a tela
<aprigio> para desligar a maquina sim.
<aprigio> tente o poweroff
<Kobrakao> meu note eh um hp
<aprigio> vc pode ver se tem suporte ativo dmesg|grep --color=auto ACPI
<Kobrakao> para ligar ?
<aprigio> Kobrakao vc pode tentar em /etc/default/grub o parameteo de boot para DEFAULT colocando acpi_osi=Linux
<korda> éé, vou desistir mesmo viu, realmente CyL , posso me contentar em ter um note sem wireless e bluetooth se optar por ser usuário do Ubuntu 12.10
<aprigio> o L eh assim mesmo maisculi
<aprigio> ta uma droga escrever de teclado de cel
<aprigio> rsra
<aprigio> korda qual su problema?
<korda> aprigio: simplesmente não funciona a wireless e o bluetooth depois que instalei o ubuntu no meu note
<Kobrakao> sem acpi=off ?
<Kobrakao> quando ele tenta iniciar o sistema a tela apaga
<Kobrakao> mais o sistema fica la rodando...
<Kobrakao> alguma ideia  ?
<aprigio> korda hahahaqual o seu note
<korda> aprigio: é um Lenovo G470
<aprigio> Kobrakao faca apenas um teste, sem o acpi off e depois vc volta
<aprigio> Kobrakao se for efi tem q ter o parameteo pci=reboot
<CyL> aprigio: Eu pensei que o desligamento via software fosse acionado por uma interrupção de software e não por uma instrução.
<CyL> aprigio: Através de uma chamada a função de baixo nível do BIOS por exemplo.
<CyL> aprigio: Normalmente os sistemas operacionais substituem parte do vetor de interrupções para oferecer sua própria implementação
<CyL> aprigio: Desligamente via software seria algo que se esperasse de ser oferecido por um sistema operacional
<CyL> Mas enfim...
<Kobrakao> hmm
<Kobrakao> o pc eh efi mais ta em mbr
<Kobrakao> padrao veio efi tendeu...
<CyL> aprigio: é uma placa broadcom, o suporte para linux é muito ruim
<aprigio> korda lspci |grep -i network
<aprigio> confirma se eh a athereos
<aprigio> se for cria sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/ath9k.conf
<aprigio> ou com vim
<korda> aprigio: 02:00.0 Network controller: Ralink corp. RT3090 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe
<aprigio> ihh
<CyL> korda: Pq vc me falou quer era broadcom?
<korda> CyL: eu não falei nada ... shuahusua, eu postei tudo oq você me pediu, pra falar a verdade nem ao menos sei oq é 'broadcom'
<aprigio> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:markus-tisoft/rt3090
<aprigio> sudo apt-get update
<aprigio> sudo apt-get install dkms rt3090-dkms
<aprigio> Kobrakao anota ae
<aprigio> ops
<aprigio> korda anota ae
<korda> aprigio: já tentei essa sequencia de comando, ela falha no update
<aprigio> com calma q eu to de cel
<korda> cria o repositório mas falha no update
<CyL> korda: qual o erro?
<korda> um segundo que posto
<CyL> aprigio: não faltou instalar a chve do certificado não?
<aprigio> nao acho q o mirrpr ta fora
<aprigio> o ppa adicona a chave
<aprigio> korda ve se ele encontra o pacote rt3090-dkms
<aprigio> apr-cache search rt3090-dkms
<aprigio> ops apt
<samurai_black> aprigio: to indo pra KDE! ^^
<samurai_black> até
<korda> 1º comando aprigio  e CyL  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5603850/
<CyL> aprigio: é mesmo um problema de chaves
<CyL> gpg: ultimamente não encontradas chaves confiáveis
<CyL> Deus do céru, quem é que faz essas traduções?
<aprigio> entao se n encontrou chaves n tem problema de vx n poder instalar so tera q confirmar de novo
<korda> no update dá isso http://paste.ubuntu.com/5603855/ aprigio e CyL
<CyL> deve ser alguém que digita igual a mim...
<CyL> korda: O PPA está fora do ar
<CyL> korda: Ou melhor, sem os arquivos relevantes
<aprigio> ah entao foi oq eu falei, ta fuera
<Camult> ola, o som do meu note so funciona sem fones de ouvido, alguem sabe como resolver esse problema?
<Camult> quando coloco fone de ouvido no note, fica tudo mudo... como poderia resolver esse problema? alguem pode ajudar ai
<aprigio> korda baixa o bonito daqu https://launchpad.net/~markus-tisoft/+archive/rt3090
<aprigio> samurai_black nao estou gravando logs no bitchx
<samurai_black> me ferrei
<tiagoscd> aprigio: esse driver ainda é funcional?
<aprigio> ;/
<tiagoscd> a última versão dele saiu pro 11.04
<aprigio> eh antigo pacas
<samurai_black> tiagoscd: diz ai beleza man. :)
<tiagoscd> samurai_black: opa, tranquilo
<samurai_black> aprigio, vou baixar aqui o Amarok
<korda> aprigio: tipo, no link http://www.ralinktech.com/ralink/Home/Support/Linux.html ??? pq não consigo baixar naquelas instruções abaixo não
<tiagoscd> me pareceu meio radical, mas pode funcionar: http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Placa-Wireless-Ralink-RT3090-no-Ubuntu-1204
<aprigio> pq esse driver eh muuuiitto antigo
<aprigio> ve aee q o tiago postou
<CyL> Putz
<CyL> tiagoscd: É furada, ele esteve aqui hoje mais cedo, isso quebrou o sistema dele todo
<aprigio> korda acredito q o procedimento eh padrao, instalar o driver por pacote ou compilar, colocar nativo em blacklist e carregar novo compilado
<tiagoscd> CyL: entendi
<tiagoscd> tem essa outra aqui
<tiagoscd> http://www.dicas-l.com.br/arquivo/wireless_em_notebook_panasonic_p430_chip_rt3090_ubuntu_12.04.php#.UT1NRT5JGh8
<CyL> tiagoscd: Sugeri reinstalar, já que desfazer patches para kernel é quase hercúleo
<aprigio> atualiza p um kernel mais novo pelo kernel ppa
<tiagoscd> qual versão do Ubuntu está usando será?
<CyL> aprigio: Mas o driver não foi removido do kernel?
<korda> eu?
<aprigio> foi? n vi
<tiagoscd> korda: sim
<CyL> korda: Sim
<korda> eu sigo o segundo link? to usando o ubuntu 12.10
<CyL> aprigio: Não tenho certeza, mas restou essa impressão jpa que o patch mais antigo é de 2010, e o último PPA de início de 2011
<aprigio> pq as vezws o mantenedor pode marcar o drover como bultin, como module ou simpksmente n deixar marcado devido a incompatibilidades com modulos
<CyL> korda: O primeiro link vc já tentou fazer, foi isso que fez com que vc tivesse aquela série de erros de sistema
<aprigio> e em um kernel mas novo ele ja deixa pronto pq algum modulo q dava problema deixou de dar , foi corrigido ou deixou de ser experimental
<tiagoscd> korda: se entender inglês https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RT3090
<aprigio> boa
<aprigio> sempre procure no help.ubuntu.com q tem :)
<tiagoscd> dentro desse wiki tem um link para um tutorial que funciona tanto no 12.04 como no 12.10
<tiagoscd> aprigio: :D
<tiagoscd> se não entender inglês só fala aí que a gente ajuda
<CyL> Bom gente, acanei me empolgando e ficando por aqui no canal, vou retomar algumas atividades aqui e deixar o irc em segundo plano
<tiagoscd> beleza, valeu CyL :-)
<korda> bom, vamos passo a passo aqui
<korda> 1º ele pede pra ver o status da placa usando sudo iwlist scan
<aprigio> CyL faloow
<korda> aqui ele desabilita a placa? sudo iwconfig wlan0 power off
<korda> vão me ajudando ae plz
<korda> http://davidcortijo.wordpress.com/2012/05/07/ubuntu-12-04-how-to-solve-the-wifi-interface-using-ralink-rt3090-card/
<tiagoscd> korda: ele desabilita o gerenciamento de energia
<korda> bom, vou fazer esses dois passos aqui no terminal
<korda> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5603876/ aprigio e tiagoscd
<aprigio> korda desculpa mas estou meio limitado ao terminal do celular hoje conectado via ssh na minha maquina ehehe
<korda> aprigio: rsrsrs
<aprigio> heheh
<tiagoscd> korda: você chegou a reverter as mudanças que quebraram seu sistema já hoje?
<korda> tiagoscd: sim, eu formatei e reinstalei o ubuntu
<tiagoscd> korda: no indicador de redes (ali ao lado do relógio) aparece a opção para habilitar a rede sem fio?
<tiagoscd> aparentemente sua placa de rede sem fio está desabilitada
<korda> tiagoscd: não, diz que está desabilitada
<tiagoscd> bom, provavelmente você não consegue habilitar por ali
<tiagoscd> certo?
<korda> sim
<tiagoscd> korda: se puder digitar aí
<tiagoscd> lsmod
<tiagoscd> e mandar o link com  saída aqui
<korda> tiagoscd: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5603896/
<tiagoscd> korda: se puder digita aí
<tiagoscd> rmmod -f rt2800lib
<tiagoscd> corrigindo: sudo rmmod -f rt2800lib
<korda> tiagoscd: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5603903/
<aprigio> gum ppa
<samurai_black> Ricardo__: tá vivo? Bom dia.
<aprigio> esse teclado dos hell
<aprigio> tiagoscd preciso ir, to de cel conectado na maquina pela oura preguica
<aprigio> hehe
<tiagoscd> aprigio: tranquilo, conversamos :)
<tiagoscd> abraço
<aprigio> tiagoscd viu ja saiu errado, n eh oura eh pura hahahah
<tiagoscd> samurai_black: publique sua dúvida aqui por gentileza
<aprigio> tiagoscd escrevo uma coisamsai outra haha, vou la abbracao
<tiagoscd> sim sim
<tiagoscd> hehehe
<tiagoscd> abraço, conversamos
<aprigio> abraco a todss
<tiagoscd> qualquer coisa estou no gtalk
<aprigio> blllzz
<korda> falou aprigio , até depois manolo
<aprigio> fuiiii
<tiagoscd> korda: sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<tiagoscd> samurai_black: não tem problema ser relativo ao Kubuntu, pode perguntar aqui :)
<korda> tiagoscd: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5603911/
<tiagoscd> korda: sudo rfkill list all
<samurai_black> tiagoscd: sempre que eu fecho o Amarok mostra isso... https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-RjRmb_v2esY/UP0WUUxuU-I/AAAAAAAABT4/-LaYBEMtW3I/s633/imagem3.png
<korda> tiagoscd: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5603915/
<tiagoscd> samurai_black: qual versão do kubuntu você está usando?
<samurai_black> 12.04.2 amd64
<samurai_black> tiagoscd: amarok Versão 2.5.0
<tiagoscd> korda: sudo rfkill unblock wifi && sudo rfkill list all
<korda> tiagoscd: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5603920/
<tiagoscd> samurai_black: teria como você abrir o amarok via terminal e fechar ele? aí a saída que aparecer no terminal você cola em paste.ubuntu.com e manda o link
<samurai_black> ok
<tiagoscd> korda: hum
<tiagoscd> digita aí então
<samurai_black> tiagoscd: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5603926/
<tiagoscd> korda: sudo rfkill unblock all && sudo rfkill list all
<korda> tiagoscd: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5603929/
<tiagoscd> samurai_black: você tem alguma conta do last.fm configurado nele?
<samurai_black> nunca usei, nem sei como que é isso! ;P
<tiagoscd> korda: creio que o problema deve ser o mesmo, mas se puder: sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<korda> tiagoscd: mesmo erro, RF-KILL
<tiagoscd> samurai_black: certo. mas o bug só acontece quando você fecha o aplicativo?
<samurai_black> exatamente
<korda_> tiagoscd: tá recebendo minhas msgs?
<tiagoscd> korda_: sim
<korda_> tiagoscd: blz, era só pra testar um cliente IRC, pra não precisar ficar no chat do forum, rsrs
<CyL> tiagoscd: Posso chamar no particular?
<tiagoscd> CyL: se não for pra xingar :)
<CyL> tiagoscd: Ah, então deixa...
<CyL> :D
<tiagoscd> :)
<tiagoscd> korda: só um minuto
<tiagoscd> samurai_black: também mais um minuto
<tiagoscd> estou pesquisando sobre o problema de vocês aqui
<korda_> tiagoscd: relaxa
<samurai_black> tiagoscd: que isso man, tranquilidade, a vontade. :)
<tiagoscd> korda_: você tem alguma tecla Fn + alguma coisa pra ativar sua placa de rede sem fio?
<tiagoscd> aparentemente ela está desligada via hardware
<korda_> tiagoscd: tem sim
<korda_> tem a tecla e tem o botão frontal do note tb
<tiagoscd> está habilitado?
<korda_> tiagoscd: o botão frontal sim
<tiagoscd> então se puder pressionar a tecla lá
<tiagoscd> e depois digitar
<tiagoscd> korda: sudo rfkill list all
<korda_> pressionei
<korda_> tiagoscd: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5603940/
<korda_> tiagoscd: ficou assim agora
<tiagoscd> korda_: e se apertar a tecla mais uma vez
<tiagoscd> e digitar o mesmo comando nvoamente?
<korda_> tiagoscd:  fica assim http://paste.ubuntu.com/5603944/
<korda_> tiagoscd: e lá no icone de redes, independentemente de clicar ou não no botão Fn+F5 diz que está desabilitada por hardware
<tiagoscd> korda_: engraçado que ele aparece ali como hard blocked, como se estivesse desligado via hardware
<tiagoscd> provavelmente relacionado ao bug do driver
<tiagoscd> pesquisando aqui
<korda_> tiagoscd: mas é isso que diz lá no ícone, não consegui tirar print não sei pq, o printscreem não funciona com o cursor do mouse sobre o ícone de redes :o
<tiagoscd> korda_: mas o que diz lá bem certo?
<korda_> diz assim: Rede com fio (não está em negrito)
<korda_> tiagoscd: Conexão Cabeada 1 (em negrito)
<korda_> tiagoscd: DEsconectar (em negrito)
<korda_> tiagoscd: Dae na segunda parte diz: Rede sem fio / a rede sem fio está desabilitada por hardware
<tiagoscd> ah, cerot
<tiagoscd> *certo
<korda_> tiagoscd: na outra subdivisão: Habilitar rede com um V na frente (em negrito), logo abaixo Habilitar rede sem fio (não está em negrito)
<tiagoscd> e você consegue clicar em Habilitar rede sem fio?
<korda_> tiagoscd: não
<tiagoscd> samurai_black: o erro sempre existiu na sua máquina
<tiagoscd> ou só de uns tempso pra cá?
<tiagoscd> *tempos
<korda_> tudo que não está em negrito eu não consigo clicar
<samurai_black> não, teve um tempo que iniciou isso, mas, funcionava normal
<tiagoscd> samurai_black: e ele sempre acontece ou alterna?
<tiagoscd> korda_: ok
<samurai_black> sempre
<samurai_black> tiagoscd: tiagoscd: eu até instalei o 2.6 pelo backport, mas, depois de um tempo, voltou a contecer o disgraçado do erro
<tiagoscd> temos que lutar pra tirar o tal de hard block da sua máquina korda_ , hehe
<korda_> tiagoscd: suhaushahu, gogo
<samurai_black> rsrs
<tiagoscd> samurai_black: você instalou algo diferente em sua máquina, tipo uma nova versão do Qt ou algo assim?
<tiagoscd> hehehe
<samurai_black> negativo, é otiginal, 12.04.2
<samurai_black> *original
<tiagoscd> não instalou o ubuntu sdk nem nada no caso
<samurai_black> tenho dual boot justamente pra não misturar nem inventar de fazer nada estravagante...
<samurai_black> Ubuntu e Kubuntu
<tiagoscd> korda_: qual o modelo do seu laptop?
<korda_> tiagoscd: Lenovo G470
<korda_> tiagoscd: olha só, o bluetooth habilitou, mas nas configurações dele não fica habilitado nem visível
<tiagoscd> korda_: lspci | grep -i network
<tiagoscd> korda_: sim, deve ser por causa do unblock all que fizemos lá
<korda_> tiagoscd: 02:00.0 Network controller: Ralink corp. RT3090 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe
<tiagoscd> samurai_black: mas agora o ppa do backports está habilitado por aí?
<samurai_black> não, instalei o 2.5.0 do repo
<samurai_black> tiagoscd: KDE 'original do repo... Versão da plataforma 4.8.5 (4.8.5)
<tiagoscd> samurai_black: poderias testar o ppa que instala o amarok 2.7.0
<samurai_black> manda
<tiagoscd> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports -y && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install amarok -y
<samurai_black> vamos ver
<tiagoscd> só que provavelmente quando fizer a próxima atualização completa
<tiagoscd> todo seu sistema será atualizado pro 4.10.1
<tiagoscd> korda_: só pra refrescar a memória, tá usando o 12.10 certo?
<korda_> tiagoscd: uhum
<korda_> tiagoscd: versão 12.10
<tiagoscd> korda_: wget -c http://ftp.br.debian.org/debian/pool/non-free/f/firmware-nonfree/firmware-ralink_0.36+wheezy.1_all.deb && sudo dpkg -i firmware-ralink_0.36+wheezy.1_all.deb
<tiagoscd> deixa eu colar no paste
<tiagoscd> pra ficar melhor de visualizar
<samurai_black> tiagoscd: e se depois de atualizar só o amarok eu desmarcar o PPA? Fica tudo normal?
<tiagoscd> korda_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5603983/
<tiagoscd> samurai_black: basicamente sim
<tiagoscd> :)
<tiagoscd> mas provavelmente quando instalar o amarok
<tiagoscd> ele vai atualizar mais uma leva de coisas junto com ele
<samurai_black> então é o que vou fazer, instalar ele e depois "desligar" o ppa
<samurai_black> opa
<samurai_black> ai não...
<samurai_black> vamos ver o que vai ser a decido
<tiagoscd> tipo
<korda_> tiagoscd: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5603990/
<tiagoscd> instala o ppa
<tiagoscd> digita
<tiagoscd> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports -y
<tiagoscd> depois digita
<tiagoscd> sudo apt-get update
<tiagoscd> e depois
<tiagoscd> apt-cache depends amarok
<tiagoscd> e cola a saída em um paste lá e manda o link
<tiagoscd> korda: sudo apt-get -f intsall
<tiagoscd> korda: sudo apt-get -f install
<korda> tiagoscd: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5603994/
<samurai_black> tiagoscd: mal começou e já deu cagada... http://paste.ubuntu.com/5603999/
<tiagoscd> samurai_black: é, você teria que fazer a atualização de tudo pra ele funcionar
<tiagoscd> no caso depois de instalar o PPA
<tiagoscd> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -y
<tiagoscd> mas ele vai atualizar tudo pro 4.10.1
<samurai_black> tiagoscd: o pior disso tudo é saber que não tenho nenhuma garantia de que vai ficar 100%, ;P
<tiagoscd> são os riscos samurai_black :) se eu usasse o KDE poderia até testar, mas infelizmente não gosto muito
<samurai_black> tiagoscd: pra por o KDE 4.10.1 acho melhor por logo o Kubuntu 13,04 alpha de uma vez...
<tiagoscd> mas o 4.10.1 é versão de dev ainda?
<tiagoscd> korda: se você tentar desligar o botão da rede sem fio ali e ligar novamente
<tiagoscd> e depois der um
<samurai_black> não, já é o lançamento, mas ai, se for pra deixar o Kubutnu "alterado", ponho logo o novo, o mais novo que tiver de uma vez...
<tiagoscd> korda: sudo rfkill list all
<korda> tiagoscd: o botão frontal?
<tiagoscd> ele continua hard blocked: yes?
<tiagoscd> sim
 * samurai_black radicalismo estremo logo! ;P
 * samurai_black extremo
<korda> tiagoscd: perae, eu vou desligar e dar o rfkill ou desligar e ligar novamente e dar o comando?
<tiagoscd> samurai_black: mas veja o seguinte, no 13.04 está tudo em dev
<tiagoscd> korda: desliga e dá o rfkill
<samurai_black> sei bem disso, não tenho medo, sou macho. ;P
<tiagoscd> e liga novamente e faz o mesmo
<korda> ok
<tiagoscd> samurai_black: então depois de instalar o 13.04 habilita o proposed também
<tiagoscd> hauhuahua
<samurai_black> tiagoscd: disse que sou macho e não crackudo... AUHSHUAHSUHUAUHSHH
<tiagoscd> ;/ eu uso
<tiagoscd> huahuahua
<korda> tiagoscd: com ele desligado http://paste.ubuntu.com/5604007/
<samurai_black> ;P
<korda> tiagoscd: ligado http://paste.ubuntu.com/5604009/
<tiagoscd> korda: e se tu digitar
<tiagoscd> sudo iwlist scan
<tiagoscd> ele continua dando aquele erro?
<korda> tiagoscd: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5604013/
<tiagoscd> korda: sudo modprobe -v rt3090sta
<korda> tiagoscd: FATAL: Module rt3090sta not found.
<korda> tiagoscd: cara, esse lance é tenso viu, pow, instalei ele há 20 dias, gostei de usar, customizei ele que ficou legalzinho, na hora de usar as principais 'ferramentas' de hoje(bluetooth e wireless) o negócio dá bug '-'
<korda> tiagoscd: isso é muito tenso, e o pior, nada funciona pra fazer esse treco funcionar --'
<tiagoscd> korda: pois é, estou pesquisando aqui
<tiagoscd> mas é chato sim
<korda> tiagoscd: já vi nego mandando até atualizar a BIOS
<korda> tiagoscd: em alguns tutos rsrsrs
<tiagoscd> korda: mas o fato de estar hard blocked lá é suspeito
<tiagoscd> não duvido precisar atualizar bios mesmo
<tiagoscd> heheh
<korda> tiagoscd: siim, mas é muuuuuuita gente falando do mesmo problema, seja em forum brasileiro ou americano
<tiagoscd> korda: sim, mas o único que tá dando esse hard blocked é o seu
<korda> tiagoscd: nem é
<tiagoscd> korda: sei lá, todos que eu vi bastava pressionar o atalho lá pra ativar que ia embora
<korda> tiagoscd: http://askubuntu.com/questions/206580/lenovo-v570-ubuntu-12-04-wireless-hard-blocked-even-when-ext-switch-is-on?rq=1
<korda> tiagoscd: http://askubuntu.com/questions/155391/my-wireless-is-hard-blocked
<tiagoscd> você disse que reinstalou seu sistema hoje
<tiagoscd> ele está atualizado certido?
<tiagoscd> *certinho
<korda> tiagoscd: pq quando eu rodo o comando sudo rfkill unblock all não acontece nada?
<korda> sim sim, atualizou tudo, todos os pacotes
<korda> 300mb de atualização
<korda> tem esse lance que eu vi uma pessoa falando aqui
<tiagoscd> korda: por que o unblock all desbloqueia o software
<korda> esse tal de modo avião, mesmo se você desabilitar no botão ele volta
<tiagoscd> não a parte do hardware
<korda> não, mas não retorna nenhum linha de comando
<korda> tiagoscd: passa pra uma linha abaixo sem nenhuma ação
<tiagoscd> korda: uname -a
<korda> tiagoscd: Linux korda 3.5.0-25-generic #39-Ubuntu SMP Mon Feb 25 18:26:58 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<tiagoscd> korda: já cogitou fazer upgrade pro kernel 3.8?
<korda> tiagoscd: como eu faço isso?
<tiagoscd>  korda http://handytutorial.com/install-linux-kernel-3-8-in-ubuntu-12-10-12-04/
<korda> tiagoscd: to fazendo aqui os procedimentos
<tiagoscd> beleza
<tiagoscd> vou saindo aqui, qualquer coisa amanhã estarei por aqui
<tiagoscd> :)
<tiagoscd> abraço
<samurai_black> #exit
<korda> alguém ae??
<fabiomaca1> bom dia galera
<Julinux> eai galera
<fabiomaca1> oi
<SOUL_OF_R00T> bom dia :)
<Nodo> Bom dia
<Nodo> Existe algum programa no ubuntu que rode arquivo cbr? é uma extensão de revista em quadrinho
<guigouz> Nodo, acho que o Calibre roda
<Nodo> Calibre o mesmo que abre arquivo pra kindle?
<guigouz> eh
<Nodo> valeu vou testar
<korda> bom dia!
<korda> alguém pode me ajudar com minha placa wireless e bluetooth?
<eloi_carneiro> korda: posso tentar
<eloi_carneiro> korda: qual o problema apresentado e modelo dos drivers
<korda> eloi_carneiro: desculpe a demora, depois que eu instalei o ubuntu 12.10 a placa de rede e wireless não funcionam
<korda> é uma Ralink RT3090, num notebook Lenovo G470
<korda> eloi_carneiro: se precisar de alguma informação é só me passar o comando pra eu usar aqui que eu posto no pastebin
<eloi_carneiro> lspci
<eloi_carneiro> vamos ver o que vc tem ai
<korda> eloi_carneiro: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5604862/
<eloi_carneiro> korda: achei um link de mais gente com o mesmo problema
<eloi_carneiro> e uma solução via ppa
<eloi_carneiro> http://www.techytalk.info/ralink-rt3090-ubuntu-driver-ppa/
<korda> eloi_carneiro: já tentei isso ae
<eloi_carneiro> qual o modelo do seu notebook?
<eloi_carneiro> humm
<korda> eloi_carneiro: cria o repositório do ppa mas no update dá erro
<korda> eloi_carneiro: Lenovo G470
<eloi_carneiro> vc importou a chave do ppa?
<korda> eloi_carneiro: não sei, oq seria importatar a chave do ppa? eu segui os passos dos 3 comandos lá
<eloi_carneiro> um minuto
<eloi_carneiro> estou vendo aqui
<korda> eloi_carneiro: ok
<eloi_carneiro> korda: seria apenas aqueles comandos mesmo
<eloi_carneiro> me envia o erro do apt-get update
<korda> eloi_carneiro: ok
<eloi_carneiro> korda: vc já viu esse http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2042315
<korda> eloi_carneiro: passo a passo ó
<korda> eloi_carneiro: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5604888/
<eloi_carneiro> korda:  dá uma olhada naquele link
<eloi_carneiro> korda: o cara ainda falou assim: wow, Its work
<eloi_carneiro> rsrsrs
<korda> eloi_carneiro: olha o erro http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5604891/
<eloi_carneiro> korda: ele não esta achando o repositorio, creio que não mas pode ser por causa da versão, o autor pode não ter disponibilizado para essa versão do ubuntu
<eloi_carneiro> korda: vc viu o segundo link que eu te enviei?
<korda> eloi_carneiro: sudo modprobe rt2800pci esse comando não faz nada aqui
<korda> eloi_carneiro: to tentando, mas não acontece nada quando eu executo "sudo modprobe rt2800pci"
<eloi_carneiro> deixa eu ver se acho mais alguma coisa
<korda> eloi_carneiro: aquele modo avião não desabilita também saca?
<korda> eloi_carneiro: já tentei um comando que vi no vivaolinux mas não deu certo
<eloi_carneiro> pergunta no modo de teste do cd de instalação do ubuntu
<eloi_carneiro> tá tudo funcionando?
<korda> eloi_carneiro: como faço isso?
<eloi_carneiro> pega o cd de instalação do ubuntu
<eloi_carneiro> coloca
<eloi_carneiro> e vai em testar o ubuntu
<eloi_carneiro> ele não vai mudar nada
<korda> eloi_carneiro: reboot?
<eloi_carneiro> mas vc consegue ver se esta funcionando
<eloi_carneiro> sim
<eloi_carneiro> tem que reiniciar com o cd de instalação do ubuntu
<korda> guentae, vou ver
<eloi_carneiro> ok
<kernel> alguem sabe o ip de fabrica do roteador eletrovision?
<korda> eloi_carneiro: man, não rodou não, começou a dar uma lista enorme de erros e não carregou
<korda> eloi_carneiro: outra coisa, ontem pediram pra eu atualizar o kernel, agora quando tá ligando dá uma mensagem assim "vpm disable by bios", algo assim
<korda> eloi_carneiro: na tela de logon do ubuntu fica escrito " a unidade de disco /tpm ainda não foi montada"
<korda> eloi_carneiro: e fica toda hora pedindo chave de proteção quando liga
<eloi_carneiro> nossa
<korda> eloi_carneiro: aahhh man, na boa saca, vou instalar é o windows 8 mesmo
<eloi_carneiro> como vc fez a instalação do ubuntu
<eloi_carneiro> uma partição apenas?
<korda> eloi_carneiro: sim
<korda> eloi_carneiro: 1 partição só
<korda> eloi_carneiro: mas não deu pau algum até mandar atualizar o kernel
<eloi_carneiro> é complicado, sabe a tela do grub, tem a opção de usar o modo recover ou até mesmo usar uma compilação anterior do kernel
<eloi_carneiro> tentar rodar o modo recover
<eloi_carneiro> senão vai em mais opções e manda voltar para a versão anterior do kernel
<eloi_carneiro> o modo recover já fez milagres aqui :D
<korda> eloi_carneiro: não sei onde fica essa opção manin, eu nunca havia utilizado linux =((
<eloi_carneiro> sabe quando reinicia
<eloi_carneiro> não aparece uma tela para vc escolher qual o sistema operacional
<eloi_carneiro> linux, windows
<eloi_carneiro> aquela tela chama grub
<eloi_carneiro> lá vai ter a opção de recover mode
<eloi_carneiro> e também tem a opção de utilizar as versões anteriores do kernel do linux
<eloi_carneiro> é capaz de apenas o recover mode resolver o seu problema
<eloi_carneiro> caso contrário
<eloi_carneiro> vc pode encolher a versão anterior do kernel que estava funcionando tudo blzinha na sua maquina
<eloi_carneiro> deu pra entender? vc sabe de qual tela estou falando?
<korda> eloi_carneiro: então, eu não tenho dualboot aqui, meu note entra direto no ubuntu, não tem essas telas
<korda> eloi_carneiro: quando tá carregando pra entrar no ubuntu que dá a mensagem 'a unidade de disco /tpm ainda não foi montada', dae depois de 1 minuto mais ou menos entra
<eloi_carneiro> korda: mesmo vc tento apenas o ubuntu, vc tem o grub
<korda> eloi_carneiro: manolo, deixa isso pra lá, eu liguei numa loja, pediram pra eu esperar 14:00 pra falar com um cara lá, ele vai me arruma o windows 8 mesmo
<korda> eloi_carneiro: não tem manin
<eloi_carneiro> korda: porque é ele quem administra o boot
<korda> eloi_carneiro: rsrs, não tem man, na istalação eu pedi pra inicializar direto
<korda> eloi_carneiro: sequer entro com senha pra logar
<korda> eloi_carneiro: na tela que fica carregando o ubuntu dá a mensagem
<eloi_carneiro> korda: ela pode estar com menos tempo de exibição tipo 1 segundo
<eloi_carneiro> mas se vc ficar apertando seta pra baixo (exemplo)
<eloi_carneiro> dai o grub não carrega o ubuntu e exibe a opção para escolher qual modo vc quer
<eloi_carneiro> korda: me desculpa de não conseguir ajudar vc, só me responde uma pergunta, vc mandou atualizar o kernel? qual procedimento vc fez?
<korda> eloi_carneiro: bçz
<korda> eloi_carneiro: nem sei, foram uns comandos que o cara aqui no forum mandou executar, rsrs
<korda> eloi_carneiro: nem esquenta manin
<eloi_carneiro> cara faz um backup e reinstala o ubuntu
<korda> eloi_carneiro: nada, vou instalar o win 8 mesmo
<korda> eloi_carneiro: ficar sem bluetooth, sem wireless
<korda> eloi_carneiro: nem rola
<rafaelsoaresbr> win8 é top se você tiver uma tela sensível ao toque
<rafaelsoaresbr> :-)
<rafaelsoaresbr> mas sem a tela prefiro o win7
<rafaelsoaresbr> alguém aí está usando lvm?
<rafaelsoaresbr> quero instalar o ubuntu mas tipo com lvm distribuído
<eloi_carneiro> rafaelsoaresbr: é servidor?
<aprigio> rafaelsoaresbr vc quer instlar o lvm?
<rafaelsoaresbr> eloi_carneiro: não, doméstico mesmo
<korda> eloi_carneiro: cara, anteontem um cara me mandou instalar um pacote que acabou com meu sistema, ontem eu passei o dia formatando o note e reinstalando o ubuntu e os outros programas
<korda> eloi_carneiro: dae ferrou meu sistema de novo agora
<korda> eloi_carneiro: com essa atualização do kernel
<rafaelsoaresbr> aprigio: quero usar dois hds em lvm, para aumentar o desempenho
<aprigio> rafaelsoaresbr sudo apt-get install lvm2 -y
<eloi_carneiro> korda: é bravo
<aprigio> rafaelsoaresbr vc quer colocar na install ou instlaar depois? eh necessario criar em discos separados particoes que abrangem todo o espaco do disco com o type 8e
<rafaelsoaresbr> aprigio: quero instalar do zero, tenho o cd desktop amd64. o Fedora por exemplo por padrão usa LVM
<aprigio> rafaelsoaresbr nao usa por padrao nao, so se vc optar por autoparticionamento
<aprigio> rafaelsoaresbr vc tem quantos hd? pq usar lvm em 1 disco com particoes 8e, entendo apenas q eh pra redimencionar
<rafaelsoaresbr> aprigio: entendi, eu quero fazer tipo RAID0 que distribui os dados entre dois HDs
<guigouz> legal de RAID0
<guigouz> é que se um hd pifa, vc perde todos os dados
<eloi_carneiro> rafaelsoaresbr: posso estar enganado mais lvm é para ajudar servidores de arquivos,  para ter mais flexibilidade na hora de redimencionar as suas partições, não que seja mais rápida
<korda> aprigio: você sabe como volto pra versão oficial do kernel pro ubuntu 12.10?
<eloi_carneiro> rafaelsoaresbr: tem um livro do morimoto excelente sobre lvm, é o livro de linux em servidores
<aprigio> rafaelsoaresbr mas vc entneder primeiro o conceito do lvm e atender as primiscias dele, a respeito dos discos. raid 0 eh outra coisa
<rafaelsoaresbr> eloi_carneiro, aprigio: existe o LVM estendido (útil para redimensionar) e o distribuído (para maior desempenho). É isso mesmo?
<aprigio> rafaelsoaresbr a questoa do lvm é que vc passa a ter varios suportes, como snapshot permissividade de realizar extend ou reduce dos volumes
<eloi_carneiro> rafaelsoaresbr: o que vc quer é um SSD e não uma lvm :D
<aprigio> rafaelsoaresbr os passos apos a instalacao do os eh criar um PV com pvcreate os discos (particoes 8e), criar o vg com vgcreate para device mapper e depois criar os devices LV
<rafaelsoaresbr> eloi_carneiro: kk, ssd tá muito caro rsrsrsrs
<eloi_carneiro> rafaelsoaresbr: eu sei, mas eu também quero um :-p
<eloi_carneiro> rsrsrs
<rafaelsoaresbr> eloi_carneiro: talvez um híbrido né
<eloi_carneiro> eu acho que é talvez a melhor opção
<aprigio> rafaelsoaresbr qualquer tipo de disco vc coloca em volume
<eloi_carneiro> ficou com medo depois de uns relatos, quanto a questão da quantidade de gravação de um SSD
<eloi_carneiro> rafaelsoaresbr: só para vc ter uma idéia eu TINHA um lvm em um servidor de banco de dados oracle, para caso houvesse necessidade eu colocaria mais um hd e redimencionava a partição
<aprigio> eloi_carneiro caso fosse disco ssd, para deixar bem legalzinho interessante eh o deadline ao scheduler dele echo deadline >/sys/block/sda/queue/scheduler
<eloi_carneiro> rafaelsoaresbr: a lvm por ser mais uma camada, que vai gastar processamento e também aumentar o tempo de gravação e leitura
<rafaelsoaresbr> aprigio: entendi, mas existe essa de o LVM funcionar como um RAID0? Ou só serve para facilitar o redimensionamento?
<aprigio> colocando eh claro no grub elevator=deadline
<eloi_carneiro> rafaelsoaresbr: o não era aquelas coisas
<eloi_carneiro> rafaelsoaresbr: formatei ele e coloquei raid 10, amigo o negócio virou um  foguete!!!
<eloi_carneiro> raid é uma coisa, lvm é outra
<eloi_carneiro> vc pode ter uma lvm em cima de uma raid 0
<eloi_carneiro> mas não recomendo
<aprigio> dar um pvcreate no /dev/md0 tem que saber oq esta fazendo, ou melhor dizendo, se nao combinar vai perder tempo
<aprigio> rafaelsoaresbr agora lembre-se, criar raids utilizando particoes fd e lvm utilizando particoes do tipo 8e sem usar discos, vai perder espaco atoa
<aprigio> eu acho um barato pessoas que fazem raid e lvm em particoes,
<aprigio> chega ser engracado
<aprigio> rafaelsoaresbr entende que se vc quer optar por redundancias, paridades e todo o conceito de tolerancia a falhas do raid
<guigouz> aprigio, raid não, mas lvm é útil
<aprigio> rafaelsoaresbr vc precisa ter discos e nao particoes, ou no muito uma unica particao no disco
<aprigio> guigouz sim eh util na questao resize
<aprigio> guigouz snap e movimentacoes
<guigouz> isso
<rafaelsoaresbr> aprigio: pelo o que eu entendi o LVM distribuído (striped logical volume) divide os dados entre dois volumes, mas não da mesma forma que o RAID0
<guigouz> rafaelsoaresbr, RAID0 aumenta performance de leitura, diminui a de gravação
<aprigio> nada paga um vgexport e vgimport
<aprigio> isso eh muito bom
<guigouz> rafaelsoaresbr, qualquer merda em um dos discos, vc perdeu tudo
<aprigio> exatamente
<aprigio> rafaelsoaresbr raid0 nao tem tolerancia a falhas
<rafaelsoaresbr> aprigio: no caso eu tenho dois discos, alguns arquivos seriam copiados num disco e outros arquivos em outro disco.
<aprigio> rafaelsoaresbr e se vc nao usar discos iguais perdeu tempo
<aprigio> praticamente
<guigouz> rafaelsoaresbr, não alguns arquivos, pedaços dos arquivos
<guigouz> rafaelsoaresbr, o driver raid não tem noção do que é um arquivo, ele faz o stripe num nivel mais baixo do que o filesystem
<aprigio> rafaelsoaresbr pq o algoritimo de stripping nao faz milagre
<guigouz> importante ler http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Software-RAID-HOWTO.html
<guigouz> tem todas essas informações
<rafaelsoaresbr> guigouz: ah, entendi, no LVM "pedaços" do arquivo são divididos
<guigouz> eh, em cima de uma partição LVM vc cria volumes lógicos
<guigouz> e em cima desses volumes vc vai criar um filesystem
<aprigio> rafaelsoaresbr nao eh a mesma forma nao, um trabalha com volume e o outro fisico
<aprigio> rafaelsoaresbr um volume eh expansivel
<aprigio> rafaelsoaresbr pq vc nao faz um teste com particoes?
<guigouz> https://raid.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Linux_Raid - nem sabia que tinham matado os howtos
<aprigio> rafaelsoaresbr pega um disco seu ou cria 4 particoes ou 2 do tipo 8e
<rafaelsoaresbr> guigouz: então, de qualquer forma, pode haver um pequeno ganho de performance usando o LVM distribuído em dois ou mais discos né?
<guigouz> rafaelsoaresbr, de leitura, sim
<guigouz> rafaelsoaresbr, de gravação vai ficar mais lerdo
<aprigio> rafaelsoaresbr vamos supor que vc fez la no seu /dev/sdb2 e /dev/sdb3
<guigouz> mas vc perde confiabilidade
<guigouz> tenha backups
<guigouz> RAID1 se vc perde um disco, o outro continua
<aprigio> faca u laborario
<guigouz> é uma boa, aprigio
<aprigio> rafaelsoaresbr entende? faz ai um laboratorio
<guigouz> dá pra montar vários cenários em máquina virtual
<aprigio> rafaelsoaresbr se vc me da um cenario real eu monto agora com vc
<aprigio> rafaelsoaresbr com o pvcreate, vgcreate e o lvcreate
<guigouz> there is no silver bullet, sempre o que vc ganha de um lado vc perde do outro, isso que você precisa medir pra ver qual setup vale a pena
<rafaelsoaresbr> guigouz, aprigio: certo, vou fazer isso, o disco usado para boot deve ter uma partição primária para o /boot né?
<aprigio> ae vc estuda
<aprigio> rafaelsoaresbr nao, o /boot deve ser isolado (em lvm) em particao primaria
<aprigio> isso eh uma boa pratica de lvm
<aprigio> ops, nao tinha lido
<aprigio> hhe isso ae
<rafaelsoaresbr> aprigio: então crio uma partição primária tipo 82, e outra tipo 8e
<korda> gente, alguém pode me passar um comando que restaura a versão anterior do kernel?
<rafaelsoaresbr> 83
<aprigio> rafaelsoaresbr vc separa 2 particoes e cria do tipo 8e - linux lvm
<aprigio> rafaelsoaresbr cria ai com o fdisk ou cfdisk, depois atualiza a sua tabela /proc/partitions com partprobe
<aprigio> rafaelsoaresbr pvcreate /dev/BLA1 && pvcreate /dev/BLA2
<aprigio> rafaelsoaresbr BLA foi boa
<aprigio> rs
<aprigio> rafaelsoaresbr apt-get install lvm2
<aprigio> rafaelsoaresbr antes se nao nao vai nada
<aprigio> rs
<aprigio> rafaelsoaresbr vgcreate volumeteste /dev/BLA1 /dev/BLA2
<rafaelsoaresbr> aprigio: tenho aqui sda e sdb, em sda deverá ter duas partições 83 e 8e, e em sdb uma partição 8e
<aprigio> rafaelsoaresbr lvcreate -L (o tamanho em M ou GB) -n NOMEDOLVM para o devicce mapper volumeteste (conclui com o nome do vg)
<aprigio> pvscan pra confirmar ;)
<aprigio> nao 83 nao
<aprigio> 8e
<aprigio> esquece 83
<aprigio> vc vai apenas criar um laboratorio
<aprigio> crie 2 particoes do tipo 8e
<aprigio> e nao formata elas nao
<guigouz> rafaelsoaresbr, um setup que eu costumo fazer é deixar o / num RAID1
<guigouz> uma partição de uns 20gb
<aprigio> vc vai formatar eh o device mapper
<guigouz> e o resto partições LVM
<guigouz> home, swap, etc
<guigouz> a partição LVM pode estar em cima de um RAID1, aí vc tá garantido que se um hd morrer, vc não tá na merda
<aprigio> entao, mas antes de fazer isso, faz apenas um laboratorio
<aprigio> para vc se assimilar ao pvdisplau, vgdisplay e ao lvdisplay
<guigouz> boa, aprigio
<aprigio> guigouz ja tive cada probleminha com isso
<aprigio> guigouz hehe
<guigouz> software raid-1 eu uso há anos, nunca deu merda
<aprigio> guigouz cara ja cometi a loucura de pegar 4 pendrivers e colocar na maquina e criar um raid com eles
<aprigio> guigouz pelo mdadm
<guigouz> particão raid, aí crio um /dev/md0 pro /, /dev/md1 como LVM
<guigouz> com os dois discos identicos
<guigouz> assim posso criar os volumes em cima do /dev/md1
<guigouz> isso garante que qquer coisa gravada vá pros outros discos
<aprigio> lembrando que o /dev/mdX eh o arranjo de raid que vc criou com o mdadm ;)
<guigouz> já deu merda em um disco, foi só trocar, criar partições e adicionar de novo ao raid
<guigouz> isso aí
<aprigio> mdadm -C /dev/md0 -a yes -v -l 1 -n 2 /dev/BLA1 /dev/BLA2 -x 1 /dev/BLA3
<aprigio> ah mas o spare nao precisa
<aprigio> hehe
<aprigio> guigouz o bom do -a yes eh que vc nao precisa dar um mknod
<guigouz> mdadm /dev/md1 seria um raid1 com /dev/sda2 e /dev/sdb2 por exemplo
<aprigio> isso ae
<aprigio> ;)
<guigouz> e o /dev/md0 pra /dev/sda1 e /dev/sdb1
<guigouz> resolvendo uma camada por vez
<aprigio> boa
<guigouz> isso é bem mais lerdo do que gravar no disco direto, mas garante que vai continuar no ar se um disco morrer
<aprigio> rafaelsoaresbr e nao esquece de formatar com mkfs.ext4 o dispositivo de lvm
<RMtails> amigos
<RMtails> alguem sabe se o gnome 2 da verçao 10.04.4 tem problemas com o virtualbox addons
<aprigio> guigouz vou almocar, valeuuu
<aprigio> rafaelsoaresbr boa sorte
<rafaelsoaresbr> aprigio: obg
<RMtails> nenhuma resposta?
<hggdh> RMtails: não tinha na época
<RMtails> certo entao agora ele tem
<hggdh> :-)
<RMtails> :-(
<hggdh> RMtails: lembre-se que a versão de VBox disponível para a 10.04 *não* é 4.2
<RMtails> sei mas hggdh eu estou tentando virtualizar o 10.04
<RMtails> mas quando eu instalo o vbox add-ons sempre que tenta carregar o gnome trava
<xGrind> alguem ae usa master pdf ?
<korda> tem alguém ae?
<korda> alguém pode me explicar como faço pra executar esses comandos? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5605293/
<korda> alguém??
<zednet>  korda, blz
<korda> zednet: eae..blz, e por ae?
<zednet>  korda,  susse
<zednet>  korda, qual parte vc esta tendo dificuldade?
<korda> zednet: eu to tentando desde sábado fazer minha wireless e bluetooth funcionar aqui no note, mas não consigo
<zednet>  korda, wireless é uma praga mesmo quando não funciona de primeira
<korda> zednet: pode me ajudar?
<zednet>  korda, posso tentar, sou um usuário básico nestes assuntos.
<zednet>  korda, vou procurando tutoriais e tentando ate funcionar
<zednet> vi q vc achou um tutorial
<zednet> pode me passar o link
<korda> eu fechei o navegador, mas o que o cara pede é iso que tá no pastebin
<korda> zednet: o que tem antes é pra baixar o arquivo RT2860STA.dat
<korda> zednet: só isso, depois tem essa lista de comandos
<zednet> korda, editou o arquivo ja?
<korda> zednet: sim sim
<zednet> criou a pasta /etc/Wireless ?
<korda> zednet: tá na minha home e na pasta downloads (o arquivo editado)
<korda> zednet: pra criar é só executar "sudo mkdir /etc/Wireless"??
<zednet> isto
<zednet> copia e cola na linha de comando
<zednet> abra um terminal para digitar os comandos
<korda> zednet: então eu já fiz ..  como posso confirmar se ela está criada?
<zednet> ls /etc/
<zednet> ou cd /etc/Wireless
<korda> zednet: criada =)
<zednet> saber ir por linha de comando onde esta o arquivo .dat que vc editou?
<korda> zednet: não :/
<korda> zednet: eu deixei ele em 2 lugares (pasta pessoal e pasta downloads)
<korda> zednet:  cd /home??
<zednet> então faremos o seguinte, fica /etc/Wireless la na linha de comando, e veja o caminho completo onde se encontra o arquivo no seu navegador de pastas
<zednet> geralmente ctrl+L ele mostra o caminho completo.
<korda> zednet: /home/anonymous
<korda> zednet: ou /home/anonymous/Downloads também tem o arquivo
<korda> nos dois
<zednet> tenta este comando: sudo cp /home/anonymous/Downloads/RT2860STA.dat  .
<zednet> quer dizer para ele copiar o arquivo alvo no diretorio local ( . )
<zednet> no caso /etc/Wireless
<korda> eu vou estar dentro da /etc/Wireless e executar esse comando?
<zednet> sim
<zednet> se o meu caminho estiver certo ele irá copiar o arquivo
<korda> zednet: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5605371/
<zednet> korda, faltou o "espaço ponto" . no final
<zednet> korda, o ponto quer dizer a origem, no caso, no diretorio corrente
<zednet> digo , o destino
<korda> zednet: espaço ponto depois do .dat?
<zednet> o cp é bsicamente:  cp ORIGEM     DESTINO
<zednet> sim
<korda> perae
<zednet> lembre-se sempre vc copia algo de um lugar para o outro
<Jimmy> Algéum pode me informar porque o emesene nao funciona no novo Ubunut
<Jimmy> É só no mue pc
<Jimmy> ou eh bug?
<Jimmy>  Ubuntu*
<korda> zednet: bom, ele passou pra linha de baixo (o cursor)
<zednet>  Jimmy, não sei , mas ja tentou usar o pidgin?
<korda> zednet: tem como saber se o arquivo está no diretório /etc/wireless ??
<zednet> korda , de o comando: ls  (lista o q tem no diretorio)
<korda> Jimmy: usa o skype para linux, já tem integração com a conta microsoft
<korda> zednet: tá lá =D
<Jimmy> O Pid.. ainda não
<zednet> korda, agora sigo o proximo passo: sudo gedit /etc/modules
<envoyed> Alguém com experiência em SNMP?
<korda> zednet: segui, abriu um arquivo de texto, copiei o módulo no final do arquivo que ficou assim http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5605398/
<korda> é isso mesmo? posso salvar e fechar o arquivo e reiniciar o note?
<korda> zednet: é isso mesmo? posso salvar e fechar o arquivo e reiniciar o note?
<korda> zednet: bom, vou tentar =D ..  já volto
<korda> zednet: man, é o seguinte, não deu certo não :/
<korda> zednet: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5605429/
<korda> zednet: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5605430/
<korda> e o maldito botão "modo avião" continua habilitado --'
<zednet>  korda, opa, tive q sair voltei
<korda> zednet: relaxa =)
<zednet> korda, qual é o seu note?
<korda> zednet: Lenovo G470
<zednet> korda, no da patroa, tinha um botao escondido, ele q travava o wireless
<zednet> korda, é igual ao meu
<zednet> tem uma trava do lado esquerdo das luzes
<zednet> ela tem q estar para o desenho do note com uma onda de wireless
<korda> zednet: tá habilitado
<korda> zednet: mas tá normal isso
<korda> zednet: um segundo
<zednet> q estranho, o meu funciona perfeito
<zednet> nao precisei de nada
<zednet> funcionou de primeira
<korda> zednet: complicado viu
<zednet> korda, não é fácil no começo, e depois piora kkkkkk
<zednet> korda, verificou a trava?
<guigouz> alguém instalou ubuntu em macbook aqui ?
<korda> zednet: tá destravado
<korda> zednet: alguém sabe instalar driver windows no linux através do ndiswrapper ??
<korda> alguém sabe instalar driver windows no linux através do ndiswrapper ??
<zednet> korda, cara , tem algo errado, pois eu tenho o G460, e funcionou de primeira o wireless, sem precisar instalar nada.
<korda> zednet: mas o meu eu já instalei uma vez, formatei e instalei de novo e não funfou
<zednet> korda, em casa eu tenho um livro que ensina a diagnosticar e instalar wireless, me chame a noite se eu estiver online.
<korda> zednet: beleza, vou tentar instalar o driver windows aqui, aushaushausuahusa
<ForeverStallone> o que quer dizer uma opção no ubuntu tweak que fala em corrigr a aparencia de temas automaticamente quando houver privilégios administrativos
<ForeverStallone> ??????
<ForeverStallone> ???
<mwallacesd> Pessoal, o que pode ser isso:
<mwallacesd> O apt-get update ñ esta funcionando:
<mwallacesd>  Failed to fetch http://mirror.unesp.br/ubuntu/dists/precise-security/universe/i18n/Translation-es
<mwallacesd> Unable to connect to 50.76.6.154:8080:
<mwallacesd> Ainda que eu troque de mirror, aponta pro mesmo IP
<mwallacesd> 50.76.6.154:8080:
<mwallacesd> Alguma sugestao???
<Elfon> Pessoal, tô com esse erro no terminal ao logar no emesene:  http://pastebin.com/ggFuKzLd
<Elfon> aí ele fecha sozinho
<Elfon> alguem pode me ajudar com isso?
<Luciano_> Boa noite
<Luciano_> CyL: Opa, blz? Ontem instalei o ubuntu no pen drive, mas ficou super, hiper, mega lento. Ai tirei.
<Luciano_> :(]
<Luciano_> Alguem pode me ajudar?
<omelete> Luciano_,  ql o problema chefe
<Luciano_> omelete: Quero instalar o ubuntu em um HD externo, pois não quero que o mesmo altere meu boot do windows e, consequentemente, minhas partições de recovery do windows da dell fiquem perdidas.
<Julinux> Pessoal, tem algum jeito de eu criar 5 diretórios usando só uma vez o mesmo comando?
<Luciano_> omelete: Só queria saber se eu colocar, no momento da instalação, pra instalar o grub no /sdb, se ja é suficiente para não ter problemas
<Julinux> Pessoal, tem algum jeito de eu criar 5 diretórios usando só uma vez o mesmo comando?
<omelete> Julinux,  um dentro do outro?
<Julinux> não
<Julinux> tipo quero criar um 5 diretórios dentro do diretório /etc/skel
<Julinux> omelete,
<omelete> Julinux,  mkdir arq1 arq2 etc
<samurai_black> Boa noite.
<samurai_black> Ricardo__: !ping
<Julinux> certo, Obrigado. omelete
<Pirata_da_Rede> boa noite! a todos. :)
<Julinux> omelete, e tem como eu usar curinga para criar esses diretórios?
<Julinux> tipo quero criar o diretório do 1 ao 10 usando somente 1 comando. Tem como?
<Julinux> porque se eu usar o comando touch arq{1..10} ele faz isso sequencialmente pra mim
<hggdh> Julinux: for indx in $(seq 10); do echo mkdir dir$indx; done
<hggdh> ainda será sequencial
<hggdh> e tire o echo lá de dentro...
<hggdh> Julinux: e touch criará ficheiros, não pastas
<Julinux> sei, mas já achei uma solução #mkdir /media/diretorio{1..10}
<Julinux> estou estudando um pouco sobre coringas ;) e é um pouco complicado
<hggdh> bem, não sei o que é "coringa"
#ubuntu-br 2013-03-12
<Luciano> oi
<korda> Boa noite!!
<Luciano> opa
<bergginu> opa, Luciano
<Luciano> bergginu: blz?
<bergginu> Luciano: acho que o pessoal tá vendo novela. com problemas ou só passando?
<Luciano> bergginu: Problemas
<korda> bergginu: eu to com um problemão faz 3 dias e não encontro ninguém que resolva auhuashhuas
<Luciano> bergginu: Tem umas duas semanas que estou tentando começar a usar ubuntu, mas tá dificil
<bergginu> Luciano: icheeeeee
<bergginu> Luciano: manda aí
<bergginu> Luciano: tem guias muito bons
<bergginu> Luciano: vc já encontrou algum na web?
<bergginu> Luciano: qual a dificuldade q vc tem encontrado?
<Luciano> bergginu: Eu tenho um notebook da DELL com 3 partições, uma com windows original numa partição recovery, outra partição de testes de hardware e outra onde fica instalado o windows...
<bergginu> Luciano: certo. e em qual destas vc pretende instalar o ubuntu?
<Luciano> bergginu: Não quero fazer dual boot, pois o ubuntu vai alterar meu boot do windows e se eu arrepender do ubuntu, e quiser voltar ao que era não era, não vai ser mais possivel. Pois mesmo que eu tenha preservada as partições, elas não seriam mais botáveis.
<bergginu> Luciano: vc pode fazer o backup do mbr
<Luciano> bergginu: Ai tentei por virtual box e não gostei, não consegui fazer a tela full screen. Tentei por live usb, tb não gostei, pq fica mal traduzido. Tentei instalar no pen drive, mas ficou super lento. Então a única alternativa, já que não quero mexer no HD interno seria instalar no HD externo, mas ainda não tive coragem, pois tenho medo de ferrar meu boot da mesma forma.
<bergginu> Luciano: mbr é um pequeno trecho, no inicio do hd, onde ficam demarcadas as partições
<bergginu> Luciano: vc pode tbm  instalar o Ubuntue deixar o windows como primeira opção ao iniciar. assim ele vai p windows automaticamente
<Luciano> bergginu: Eu não queria instalar os dois no mesmo HD pra não ter o boot alterado. Mas mesmo fazendo pelo HD externo, tenho medo disso ocorrer, ainda que eu opte por instalar o grub no /sdb
<bergginu> creio que vc sabendo qual o hd externo, na hora da instalação, não vá fazer bobagem alguma
<bergginu> instruções de boot são intrínsecas a cada disco, geralmente
<bergginu> na prática, cada disco tem as informações de boot, nele mesmo. inclusive se tem alguma partição botável
<Luciano> como faz backup do mrb
<Luciano> mbr
<bergginu> vou pegar o link, Luciano
<bergginu> Luciano: http://www.hardware.com.br/dicas/fazendo-backup-recuperando-mbr-tabela-particoes.htmlaqui tem algumas instruções
<bergginu> http://www.hardware.com.br/dicas/fazendo-backup-recuperando-mbr-tabela-particoes.html
<Luciano> bergginu: vc usa qual sistema?
<bergginu>  ubuntu 12.04
<bergginu> .
<bergginu> pq, Luciano
<bergginu> ?
<Luciano> bergginu: Só pra saber, se vale a pena trocar o windows por ele
<bergginu> Luciano: esta é uma questão individual e cada é diferente
<Luciano> bergginu: eu tenho que aprender por causa de trabalho, então acho que o melhor seria HD mesmo, o backup do mbr é feito via linux, então eu teria q instalar primeiro, ai não daria pra salvar da forma original.
<bergginu> Luciano: pra mim foi uma maravilha, apesar de demorar um pouco para aprender como as coisas funcionavam na minha época. hoje é bem mais fácil entender as coisas
<bergginu> Luciano: pra fazer o backup, vc pode usar do pendrive mesmo. mas se vc está começando agora, seria mais trabalhoso
<Luciano> bergginu: não sei se dá pra fazer o bakcup carregando o ubuntu pelo cd
<bergginu> seria legal vc instalar numa partição do hd mesmo. de preferência com mais de 20GB
<bergginu> Luciano: o backup do mbr dá. no caso dos arquivos da partição que vc vai formatar, vc pode migrá-los pra outra partição, antes
<Luciano> bergginu: No caso dos arquivos eu ia instalar no hd externo mesmo, q ja tem uma partição de 20GB pro ubuntu
<bergginu> Luciano: se pretende copiar estes arquivos pra um hd externo, seria até mais rápido
<bergginu> Luciano: vc inicia pelo cd ou pendrive no modo "testar ubuntu"
<bergginu> em seguida abre as partições em faz a cópia dos arquivos
<bergginu> depois fecha tudo e começa a instalação
<korda> galera, dá uma força ae na resolução da minha causa plz =(
<korda> tiagoscd:  Olá! =)
<guigouz> korda, o que rola ?
<vitorloba> au au
<hggdh> ...
<korda> guigouz: minha wireless e meu bluetooth não funciona
<guigouz> já funcionou antes ?
<korda> guigouz: eu to tentando um tuto aqui, até agora tá rolando legal, no final eu posto no forum aberto sobre meu caso e aqui pra vocês, se funcionar
<korda> guigouz: no windows só, no ubuntu não
<guigouz> o esquema é ver a saída o lspci, pesquisar o modelo da placa e ver quem já teve o problema
<Vitor-Brother>  Boa noite galera, Beleza?
<Vitor-Brother>  Alguém vivo acordado?
<korda> guigouz: como eu faço pra excluir um diretório chamado /etc/Wireless ??
<korda> alguém ae sabe?
<korda> gente, alguém ae pode me falar como exlcuir um diretório chamado "/etc/Wireless" ??
<Vitor-Brother> oiiiiiiiiiii
<Vitor-Brother> Aperta Del na pasta filho
<korda> Vitor-Brother: é mesmo? será que pode me dizer onde ela tá para que eu possa apertar o del?
<korda> eu to no terminal e deu erro numa instalação pq essa pasta já existe
<korda> preciso exclui-la
<paladinn> sudo rm /etc/wireless
<korda> affff, rm: não foi possível remover "/etc/Wireless": É um diretório
<Vitor-Brother> Gaera fazendo alteração de compatibilidade com o Windows pelo WINE, gera algum problema de segurança com virus?
<korda> nem navegando até ela exclui
<Vitor-Brother>  Korda
<Vitor-Brother> Vai dar corda?
<korda> rsrs
<korda> gente, o que contem na pasta /etc ??
<guigouz> todas as configurações do sistema
<xGrind> hggdh, a partir de qual versão do ubuntu, não será usado i368 mais?
<hggdh> xGrind: o kernel 3.8 ja nao suporta i386
<xGrind> hggdh, olha
<xGrind> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/261/builds
<hggdh> xGrind: agora, estamos falando do verdadeiro 80386
<xGrind> ta tudo com i386 ainda
<hggdh> xGrind: arquitetura 32 bits, intel. Nao o 80386
<hggdh> xGrind: um intel core 32bits ainda roda; o i386 que esta la e para arch=i386 (Intel compatible, 32 bits)
<xGrind> hggdh, tirando o suporte a i386, o kernel fica mais enxuto e mais rapido ne?
<hggdh> quem ainda tem um processador destes?
<hggdh> e sim, enxuga o kernel, e livram-se de alguns problemas de compatibilidade
<xGrind> ainda bem ^^
<hggdh> :-)
 * hggdh vai a tentar descobrir porque o KDE nao mais inicia
<hggdh> argh! kde-workspace-bin esta bombado... e downgrade requer um downgrade de basicamente todo o kde
 * hggdh vai ficar na linha de comando por enquanto, amanha e outro dia
<Bktt> Pessoal, podem me indicar canais sobre hacking, tecnologia e linux? Podem ser em ingles
<korda> éééé, o negócio tá feio viu, em nenhum fórum eu consigo resolver meu problema ='[
<korda> nenhum tópico, nenhuma solução, absolutamente nada soluciona meu problema nesse Ubuntu 12.10
<KobraKao> boa noite.. como faço pra criar um gatilho
<KobraKao> instalei uma ide.. e ele nao criou os atalhos no menu
<KobraKao> obs, so consigo acessar entrando na pasta e usando sh aplicação.sh
<xGrind> KobraKao, usa ubuntu?
<KobraKao> sim
<KobraKao> bom, mint na verdade
<KobraKao> 14
<xGrind> KobraKao, usa o alacarte e criar uma entrada
<xGrind> ou o menulibre
<SOUL_OF_R00T> bom dia
<Julinux> tem algum método para o comando history não exibir os comandos duplicados?
<Julinux> tem alguma forma de eu filtrar o comando history para não exibir arquivos duplicados?
<gil> ola bom dia
<Guest68208> gostaria de uma ajuda...
<luis___> oi
<luis___> tenho duas unidades C: e D: posso passar meus documentos para a unidade D: e instalar o Ubuntu tranquilo?
<luis___> ?
<guigouz> luis___, pode
<luis___> agradecido. Mais uma pergunta: precisarei instalar antivirus, qual recomendão?
<guigouz> nao precisa
<luis___> Recomenda algum site para que eu me atualize sobre o ubunto, como dicas tutoriais etc, de fácil acesso?
<guigouz> luis___, o forum oficial é o http://www.askubuntu.com (em ingles)
<guigouz> luis___, para saber mais sobre o sistema, tem o http://www.guiafoca.org/
<luis___> Muito obrigado Guigouz, abraço
<Duke_> bom dia pessoal.
<Duke__> bom dia pessoal... gostaria de saber se alguem pode me ajudar
<Duke__> Eu tinha instalado o ubuntu 12.10 x86. porem fui trocar para o 12.04 x64 e agora esta dando aquele erro de grub
<Duke__> Alguem sabe como eu posso proceder
<Duke__> ?
<Space-Daface> Alguem ai tem wordlist quero pegar uma senha wifi aqui e perdir
<guigouz> Space-Daface, lê o livro de redes do Tanenbaum antes
<Space-Daface> blz vo ler aqui
<Space-Daface> onde e que eu posso comprar esse livro
<guigouz> http://compare.buscape.com.br/proc_unico?id=3482&kw=Andrew+Tanenbaum+Redes+de+computadores
<Space-Daface> qual e site que eu posso
<Space-Daface> encontrar ele
<Jewell> algum brasileiro online?
<Elfon> Pessoal, quando se comrpa jogo da steam, como funciona? Eles mandam um serial ou o q?
<eloi_carneiro> Elfon: não fica tudo instalado direto
<Elfon> eloi_carneiro:
<eloi_carneiro> Elfon: mas se não me engano tem um local onde tem um arquivo com os seus seriais
<Elfon> eloi_carneiro: se formatar o pec ou mudar de distro...perco o jogo?
<eloi_carneiro> Elfon: vc não perde, inclusive o CS eu tinha comprado para rodar no windows e hoje eu rodo no linux
<Elfon> legal
<Elfon> tô pensando em comprar uns tb
<eloi_carneiro> Elfon: a mesma coisa para os outros jogos, estou rodando no linux porém eu tinha comprado na época do windows ou mac
<eloi_carneiro> Elfon: melhor coisa, atualização direta, integração com os contatos (amigos) da steam
<eloi_carneiro> muito bom
<Elfon> interessante
<eloi_carneiro> se vc quiser fazer um teste
<eloi_carneiro> pega o team forteress 2
<Elfon> tipow...agora q tem suporte pro pinguim fico mais tranquilo
<eloi_carneiro> o jogo é legal e é "for free"
<Elfon> tem algum gratuito pra eu testar?
<eloi_carneiro> team forteress 2
<eloi_carneiro> eu jogo muito bom
<Elfon> vou procurar uns videos
<guigouz> ubuntu não funciona em macbooks com nvidia
<korda> boa tarde!!
<odra> Oi, alguém conhece um forum de desenvolvimento?
<kernel> hggdh, manja bem de gparted?
<hggdh> kernel: uso de vez em quando
<hggdh> odra: desenvolvimento de que? (se bem que a maioria que conheço/uso é em Ingles)
<odra> Qualquer coisa.
<Julinux> pessoal, alguém sabe como faz pro comando history não mostrar comandos repetidos
<N0C> certos dias atrás eu perguntei aqui sobre notebooks compatíveis com o ubuntu
<N0C> achei este link hoje
<N0C> http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/
<N0C> massa
<Dane1> Julinux:  history |uniq
<Julinux> Dane1, Resposta Errada: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5608402/
<Dane1> Julinux : Verdade com o comando history da diferença, mas veja o exemplo que te mandei em um texto normal vai funcionar :), deixa eu ver aqui
<hggdh> Julinux: export HISTCONTROL=$HISTCONTROL${HISTCONTROL+,}ignoredups
<Julinux> eu adiciono isso no .bashrc ?
<hggdh> Julinux: adicione a linha acima em teu ~/.bashrc
<hggdh> sim :-)
<Dane1> Julinux: history | awk '{print $2}' | sort | uniq
<Julinux> depois que eu adiciono a linha tenho que reiniciar?
<hggdh> Julinux: não, basta executar o export directo no terminal
<Julinux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5608439/
<hggdh> Julinux: se queres tirar *todos* os duplicados (não apenas se o último comando é duplicado) use ignoredups;erasedups
<hggdh> darn!
<hggdh> Julinux: ignoredusp:erasedups
<Julinux> aptitude remove sono
<korda> gente, boa tarde...alguém pode explicar como instalar um driver proprietário usando ndisgtk??
<victor__> olá, estou com um problema, não carrega o sistema, eu não sei se é o ubuntu, é o mesmo que as escolas utilizam, minha mãe é professora, mas ta carregando
<victor__> nao ta carregando
<victor__> alguem pode me ajudar?
<Julinux> é o Linux Educacional
<Julinux> victor__, por acaso ele foi desligado incorretamente
<victor__> pode ser que sim
<korda> caiu minha conexão --'
<korda> alguém respondeu minha pergunta? (não deu pra ver)
<pedor> pessoal, como está o ubuntu 12.10? Estável? Estou pensando em migrar do kubuntu de volta pro ubuntu
<korda> pedor: depeeeende, se você tiver uma network RT3090 nem pense, sua wireless não vai funcionar, nem seu bluetooth, e não tem nada nem ninguém que resolva isso rsrs
<pedor> korda: esse não é meu problema entãi, rs
<pedor> o problema com as placas de video nvidia ainda persistem?
<korda> pedor: ainda bem, mas eu to amando meu OS, tirando esse "pequeno" problema
<pedor> qual seu processador e memória?
<xGrind> pedor, melhor ficar no 12.04
<pedor> xGrind: pq?
<hggdh> mais estável, e suporte até 2017
<korda> pedor: i3 2.10 x4, 4gb de ram, 500 de hd, ubuntu 12.10 64-bits
<korda> pedor: sem bluetooth e sem wireless kkkkk'
<pedor> korda: hmm, o meu é mais antigo.. core2duo 2.10 e 3gb
<pedor> korda: hehehe
<pedor> hggdh: qual o próximo lts?
<xGrind> pedor, 14.04 é o proximo lts
<pedor> xGrind: vixi,demora muito
<xGrind> pedor, muito? ano q vem ue
<xGrind> prefere usar versao instavel? = 12.10
<pedor> eu não importo muito se não é 100% estável, só não pode consumir toda a memória e achar que é um forno, hehehe
<pedor> estou utilizando o kubuntu 12.10 e não é tão instavel assim não
<pedor> eu sai do ubuntu pois ele estava esquentando muito, era só clicar no dash que o processador e a placa de video começam a pegar fogo
<pedor> só que o kubuntu é bem pesadinho, e por algum motivo 3gb não são suficientes para ele
<korda> alguém pode me explicar como instalar um driver windows no linux?
<korda> pedor: no meu note ele tá super leve, super rápido na hora de executar um aplicativo, uso vários ao mesmo tempo e nunca me deu problema algum
<pedor> xGrind: você usa qual?
<pedor> pois é... eu sempre desconfio q tem alguma coisa errada no meu... ele sempre foi uma carroça para carregar qualquer versão do ubuntu
<xGrind> pedor, xubuntu 12.04
<hggdh> e eu, kubuntu 13.04
<pedor> eu instalei o xubuntu no note da minha namorada, roda bem que é uma beleza, mas sem o jupiter ele ferve tb
<xGrind> hggdh, vdd q ele ta mais rapido que o 12.10 e o 12.04 ?
<pedor> hggdh: está gostando?
<xGrind> pedor, jupiter?
<pedor> xGrind: sim, para controlar o uso do cpu
<hggdh> xGrind: não posso reclamar. Mas eu uso um core7, com 8G
<pedor> eu acho que é algum problema com note da dell, o meu e o dela são dell e esquentam muito
<hggdh> pedor: gosto
<pedor> eu testei o 13.04 ubuntu no pendrive mas ele travou na hora que abri o thunderbird e desisti dele, rs
<xGrind> pedor, meu pc é um kelow com processador intel atom. xubuntu e win7 starter edition, rodam tranquilo aqui :D
<xGrind> pedor, Ubuntu 13.04 ainda é beta. normal dar crash
<hggdh> ^^ eu o uso por que era parte do meu trabalho testar as versões em desenvolvimento
<xGrind> hggdh, o kubuntu nao usa aquele notification do systray igual Ubuntu e xubuntu?
<pedor> xGrind: sim, eu sei, eu queria ver como estava, rs
<xGrind> pedor, testei o xubuntu 13.04 ontem no virtualbox, e achei rapido
<hggdh> xGrind: eu acho que não, mas não me lembro com detalhes do Ubuntu (e Xubuntu)
<xGrind> hggdh, era? não trabalha mais na canonical?
<pedor> xGrind: bacana, eu vou testar o 12.10 no pendrive, mas com certeza vou voltar pro ubuntu 13.04 quando sair, fiquei animado com as novas possibilidades que a canonical trouxe
<hggdh> xGrind: saí da Canonical semana retrasada
<xGrind> hm
<hggdh> e já tenho saudades :-)
<eas_BR> hi folks!
<pedor> tem muito tempo que eu não testo pelo pendrive, mas tem como instalar o driver da nvidia pelo pen?
<eas_BR> Alô rapaziada, alguém está rodando o ubuntu a partir de um intel i3?? ou I5???
<korda> pedor: saca só http://imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img17/579/60650011.png
<eas_BR> o meu roda num velho Pentium 4 HT e uma FXC5500 da Nvidia.... a preocupaÇão é que, como sou novato, me preocupo de comprar um  I3 e não ter o suporte de video adequado....
<korda> eas_BR: eu to usando num i3 =)
<eas_BR> Alguém usando o ubuntu num hardware novo ????
<korda> pedor: abriu o link ae manin??
<pedor> korda: link?
<pedor> ah, agora que eu vi
<korda> pedor: suhaushua, sim, um link que postei ae
<xGrind> korda, gnome?
<pedor> korda: pois é, gnome?
<korda> xGrind: Unity
<eas_BR> aí Brow, a tela é muito bonita mas o teu hardware qual é? não consegui ler nenhuma referência....
<korda> eas_BR: i3 2.10 x4, 4gb de ram, 500 de hd, ubuntu 12.10 64-bits
<pedor> korda: como?
<eas_BR> bacana
<eas_BR> video embutido? onboard?
<pedor> e o unity em qt?
<eas_BR> pois vou te contar.... para conseguir fazer a nvidia rodar nao foi fácil....
<hggdh> eas_BR: meu laptop é velho (3 anos), mas é um i7/8G/nVidia
<hggdh> mas não uso drivers do nVidia, uso o Nouveau
<eas_BR> mas no final a performance  ficou muito boa, apesar de ser um computador de 96, 98....
<eas_BR> 2009....eita memory overflow.....mas tem um bom tempo os HT...
<korda> eas_BR: 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family DRAM Controller (rev 09)
<korda> eas_BR: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<korda> eas_BR: já tem acelerador gráfico 3D no processador
<pedor> korda: qual a dock vc usa?
<korda> eas_BR: no sistema original do meu note (win 7) tinha programa de senha com reconhecimento facial e etc
<eas_BR> Pô Korda, agora estou animado pra comprar uma plaquinha nova dedicada so pra linux....
<korda> pedor: cairo-dock com Open GL
<pedor> korda: junto com o unity?
<korda> personalização de ícone com o Ubuntu Tweak
<korda> agora só falta a danada da wireless e do bluetooth funcionar que meu OS tá perfect =DD
<pedor> korda: é note?
<korda> pedor: sim, um Lenovo G470
<eas_BR> bacana, vou conferir agora os preÇos no boadica....obrigado pelo apoio pessoal!!!
<pedor> korda: é, note sem wireless é foda, rs
<korda> pedor: demais cara, to desde sábado em fóruns e tudo mais tentando uma solução pra isso, mas até agora nada
<pedor> korda: putz
<korda> pedor: a única opção viável que encontrei foi instalar o driver windows usanso o ndisgtk, mas fala que precisa pegar o arquivo .inf do driver
<pedor> entendi
<korda> pedor: porém, todos os drivers vem com a extensão .exe e não encontrei solução para descompilar o arquivo
<pedor> hehehe
<korda> pedor: e pegar só o arquivo .exe e os .bin
<korda> .inf
<korda> desculpe
<pedor> korda: eu já tinha ido para o próximo, rs
<korda> pedor: próximo oq?
<pedor> próximo sistema
<korda> pedor: não adianta man, nos tópicos que andei vendo na net, desde o 9.04 o pessoal tem problema com a RT3090
<pedor> korda: eu uso o note pra trabalho, então complica ficar sem
<pedor> korda: hmmm
<korda> pedor: tinha um cara que fez o driver pra essa placa (Markus Não Sei o Que), mas para versões antigas do Kernel
<korda> pedor: 2. alguma coisa
<korda> pedor: meu ubuntu tá com a versão 3.8 do kernel
<pedor> korda: vixi
<korda> pedor: ele deixou de atualizar há algum tempo já, então não funciona pra mim não
<korda> pedor: o tenso é que um mooooonte de gente tem o mesmo problema, e a comunidade não se mobiliza para resovê-lo
<pedor> korda: isso é foda sim
<pedor> korda: é o foda do sl em alguns momentos
<korda> pedor: meu tópico no ubuntu-br.org que postei ontem teve umas 50  visuaalizações, e apenas 1 resposta, e mesmo assim o cara mandou eu pesquisar no próprio fórum, aushuahsausuha
<pedor> korda: hauauha, foda
<korda> pedor: no viva o linux também postei o mesmo artigo, o cara me passou um link que não funcionou, sem mais respostas também
<pedor> korda: :( cara,complexo isso
<korda> pedor: eu entrei em contato com um cara aqui da minha city, um técnico que ficou de dar uma olhada no fds pra mim
<korda> pedor: nas lojas de assistencia técnica que liguei (umas 10), apenas 2 tinha um técnico que trabalhava com linux....numa a atendente falou assim "O que é isso?", quando eu perguntei se davam assistencia em Linux
<korda> pedor: kkkkkk, foi tensoooo
<pedor> korda:  O.o
<korda> pedor:  te juro man, sem zueira alguma
<alvaro> já passei por isso rsrsrsrsrs
<pedor> korda: tenso mesmo
<korda> alvaro: são essas coisas que atrapalham o usuário leigo e comum de Linux (como eu ) e os fazem desistir de usar uma distro
<alvaro> korda, me indicaram por Windows pirata mesmo
<korda> alvaro: ontem um cara me ofereceu o windows 8 por 10 reais
<alvaro> isso na assistencia tecnica
<alvaro> W 8  é bem esquisito
<korda> alvaro: eu tava quase desistindo do Linux por conta da wireless, mas eu vou até os confins pra fazer isso funcionar
<korda> alvaro: ahhh vou, e vou postar pra galera que deu certo =DD
<alvaro> não desista, persista
<korda> alvaro: esse tal de 'modo avião' que não desabilita, o bluetooth que tb não habilita
<alvaro> o unico Windows que deu pro gasto foi o XP o resto é fria
<alvaro> korda está usando o smatphone?
<alvaro> * um
<korda> alvaro: nãooo, pq? rs
<alvaro> modo avião, pensei ser de um smartphone
<alvaro> rsrsrs
<korda> alvaro: nada, é no note mesmo, tem essa opção no ubuntu 12.10, é legal se não fosse o problemas de não desabilitar, aushauhs
<alvaro> voce está na 12.10, eu utilizo a 12.04 LTS
<alvaro> Tem suporte de 5 anos
<korda> alvaro: que tipo de suporte?
<alvaro> atualizações de segurança, soluções de diversos bugs etc
<alvaro> isso até 2017
<korda> alvaro: mas eu não tenho nenhum tipo de problema no 12.10, nenhum mesmo, o meu problema com a wireless é um problema antigo já
<korda> alvaro: vem de outras versões
<korda> alvaro: tudo oq eu quis fazer no meu ubuntu, e isso vai de programas à customização, tudo funcionando normalmente
<alvaro> voce já verificou se existe drives proprietarios que estão faltando
<korda> alvaro: é isso que eu to tentando fazer, mas onde eu acho um repositório de drivers proprietários??
<alvaro> talvez seja isso
<korda> eu instalei o jokey, o additional drivers para ubuntu, ndisgtk, mas onde tem drivers para o programa usar??
<alvaro> Click em Painel principal< Instalados< Drivers adicionais
<alvaro> ao clicar nesse ultimo ele já procura
<carlosandre> boa noite pessoal, gostaria de fazer parte da comunidade ubuntu-br
<alvaro> korda ?
<korda> alvaro: fica em branco
<korda> alvaro: não tem nada
<korda> alvaro: nenhum driver lá
<alvaro> korda então só entrando no site do fabricante do dispositivo
<alvaro> Esse note veio com linux?
<korda> alvaro: já tentei também, versão antiga do driver, ferrou com meu kernel sábado, tive que formatar e tudo
<korda> alvaro: veio com windows 7
<alvaro> ainda bem que não veo com o 8 rsrsrsrs
<korda> alvaro: uashaushua
<alvaro> agora só um experiente mesmo no assunto que pode te ajudar
<alvaro> qualé o fabricante do dispositivo problemático?
<korda> alvaro: Ralink RT3090 o nome da network
<alvaro> espere
<alvaro> korda já tentou isso http://br.search.yahoo.com/r/_ylt=A0geu8ctnD9RGFsALCqjIRh.;_ylu=X3oDMTE1M2UzdW9sBHNlYwNzcgRwb3MDMQRjb2xvA2FjMgR2dGlkA1ZJUEJSOTlfNzM-/SIG=133trbc9q/EXP=1363152045/**http%3a//www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Placa-wireless-ralink-rt3090-no-Ubuntu-Karmic
<korda> alvaro: vou tentar
<alvaro> ou esse http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Resolvendo-o-problema-da-placa-wifi-ralink-RT3090-no-ubuntu-11.04
<korda> pq diz que não existe uptitude ??? o.O
<alvaro> aptitude é um servidor de pacotes para o Ubuntu
<korda> anonymous@korda:~$ sudo aptitude update
<korda> sudo: aptitude: comando não encontrado
<alvaro> korda entre em Gerenciador de Atualizações< Configurações
<korda> alvaro: onde tá isso? kkkk
<alvaro> aba "Outros Programas" e me diga como está as seleções
<alvaro> no 12.04 é no mesmo icone que voce clica para desligar o pc, no meu aparece um pequeno menu  que tem isso
<alvaro> korda encontrou?
<korda> alvaro: um segundo
<korda> alvaro: pq apareceu agora um erro do sistema em /usr/bin/nautilus ?
<alvaro> o que voce fez?
<korda> nada
<alvaro> erros "normais" rsrsrs
<korda> \o/
<korda> pera, vou reiniciar aqui
<korda> voltei
<alvaro> procurou pelo que lhe falei?
<korda> alvaro: bom, tem os normais da canonical, o do cairo dock, tualatrix ppa, noobslab
<korda> alvaro: independentes tb
<alvaro> ixi, no meu está selecionado "Parceiros da Canonical (Não o de Codigo Fonte)", Independentes e Independentes Codigo Fonte
<korda> alvaro: esses são ppa (cairo, tweak e tema)
<korda> atualiza normal pelo 'update', não dá erro
<alvaro> korda na aba "aplicativos do Ubuntu" o que está selecionado
<korda> alvaro: tudo kkkk
<alvaro> main, universe, restricted, multiverse?
<alvaro> menos "codigo Fonte"
<korda> alvaro: tweak é uma benção, rsrs, ele limpa todo o sistema, apaga cashe do apt, versões antigas do kernel e tudo mais
<korda> alvaro: isso
<alvaro> korda não sei o que pode ser então :(
<alvaro> seu note está em dual boot?
<korda> alvaro: non, só tem o ubuntu nele
<alvaro> agradeça esse problema ao Windows rsrsrsrsrs
<alvaro> só pode
<korda> alvaro: por falar em só ter o ubuntu, eu não particionei o hd. Será que tem jeito de particionar agora?
<alvaro> tem
<alvaro> utlizando o GParted
<alvaro> tem na " Central de Programas do Ubuntu"
<Sr_Noob> oi galer
<korda> eae Sr_Noob =)
<korda> caraaaa, eu preciso encontrar uma forma de instalar o driver da minha wireless, to ficando doido aqui...to perdendo dias de estudo pro concurso --'
<korda> guigouz: vc tá ae manin??
<korda> tem alguém ae que possa me falar uma coisa?
<korda> hggdh: boa noite amigo..
<korda> hggdh: to precisando de uma informação, se não estiver ocupado você poderá me auxiliar
<CyL> korda: Sempre faça a sua pergunta sem pedir licença. Pode parecer estranho e mal educado, mas é melhor. Quem estiver online e souber a resposta vai responder
<korda> CyL: Ok, desculpe
<korda> Alguém pode me explicar como instalar um driver windows no ubuntu? Se sim, podem me auxiliar?
<hggdh> korda: qur tipo de driver?
<hggdh> s/qur/que/
<korda> hggdh: um driver para a rede wireless que não está funcionando no meu note
<CyL> korda: É através do ndiswrapper. Desculpe não poder te ajudar mais do que isso no momento, mas equeria te indicar uma direção pra vc tentar achar ajuda no google, possivelmente.
<korda> CyL: eu já procurei saber, tenho o programa, mas não entendo como conseguir um driver com a extensão .inf
<CyL> korda: .cab?
<korda> CyL: não, o programa pede um arquivo .inf .. posso te passar um print
<CyL> korda: Quer um conselho de um amigo?
<korda> CyL: sim
<CyL> korda: Eu sei que ele pede um .inf, estou perguntando se vc tem um .cab?
<CyL> korda: Compre uma placa de rede sem fio compatível com o Linux por 10 reais...
<CyL> korda: Vai te evitar cabelos brancos
<korda> CyL: não, os drivers que tem para download são sempre .exe
<korda> CyL: por 10 reais???? o.O
<CyL> korda: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Newest-Mini-150Mbps-USB-WiFi-Wireless-N-LAN-Network-Adapter-802-11n-g-b-/170905493801?pt=US_USB_Wi_Fi_Adapters_Dongles&hash=item27cac2e129
<hggdh> korda: estes .exe talvez possam ser extraidos -- normalmente eles terão um .cab (e arquivos associados, como o famoso .inf)
<korda> hggdh: então, eu tentei extrair pelo gerenciador de arquivos mas dá erro. Existe alguma outra forma?
<CyL> korda: Quando vc executa o exe ele não se descompacta automaticamente...
<hggdh> korda: já tentaste ver se teu wireless está listado aqui? http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/ndiswrapper/index.php?title=Main_Page
<CyL> Olha eu aqui indo contra a minha intençao de trabalhar hoje de noite :/
<korda> CyL: existe algum outro que ache aqui mesmo no Brasil?
<korda> CyL: não entendi sua última frase
<CyL> korda: Pode tentar nas Americanas, eles sempre têm ouses de 10 reais
<CyL> *mouses
<CyL> korda: É que estou aqui no canal, mas queria fazer algumas coisas...
<korda> CyL: e outra, nessa placa também fica ativo o bluetooth?
<CyL> korda: Cara, eu não sei, mas se não ficar, compre um dongle bluetooth externo de 4 reais...
<CyL> korda: Olha no ML também
<korda> CyL: ok
<korda> CyL: depois queria te mostrar meu desktop pra ver se você acha legal =D
<korda> hggdh: to olhando no wiki
<CyL> korda: mande o link
<rafaelsoaresbr> korda, já tentou usar o cabextract para extrair o arquivo?
<korda> CyL: o link da imagem http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/17/60650011.png/
<korda> rafaelsoaresbr: ainda não, não sabia desse programa
<rafaelsoaresbr> korda, apt-get install cabextract
<rafaelsoaresbr> korda, cabextract sp36684.exe
<korda> rafaelsoaresbr: pera, tá instalando pela central de programas, rsrs
<rafaelsoaresbr> korda, ok rs
<korda> CyL: viu ae brother?
<CyL> korda: Calma camarada, minha atenção está em time sharing hoje
<korda> rafaelsoaresbr: pronto, instalado, oq eu faço agora?
<korda> CyL: blz, rsrs
<korda> CyL: sorry '-'
<rafaelsoaresbr> korda, abre o terminal e roda o comando: cabextract /diretorio/do/arquivo/exe
<korda> rafaelsoaresbr: calma que sou leigo, eu dou o comando cabextract/home/anonymous/Downloads ??
<korda> rafaelsoaresbr: o arquivo tá nessa pasta
<CyL> korda: Pq tem um ícone do MacOS no seu dock?
<rafaelsoaresbr> korda, cabextract /home/anonymous/Downloads/driver.exe
<rafaelsoaresbr> korda, troca driver.exe pelo nome do arquivo aí
<korda> CyL: pq eu instalei um pacote de tema e ícones do macOS
<korda> CyL: o tema eu não to usando pq o Radiance combina mais com a dock
<CyL> korda: Coitado de vc...
<korda> CyL: mas os ícones e cursor tá do macOS
<korda> CyL: Não entendi ... Coitado pq? rsrs
<rafaelsoaresbr> rsrs
<CyL> korda: Pelo sofrimento que impôs a si mesmo.
<rafaelsoaresbr> semana passada eu instalei o OS X86 no meu PC kk
<korda> rafaelsoaresbr: anonymous@korda:~$ cabextract /home/anonymous/Downloads/RT3090.exe
<korda> /home/anonymous/Downloads/RT3090.exe: no valid cabinets found
<korda> All done, errors in processing 1 file(s)
<korda> CyL: continuo sem entender .. rsrsrs, é pelo driver? ç.ç
<CyL> korda: não, pleo ícone doMacOS.
<korda> CyL: eu achei que ficou dahorinha kkk'
<CyL> korda: A labuta com o driver só vai te tornar um homem melhor. Vc encontrou o autor daquela frase?
<korda> CyL: Ainda não pra falar a verdade :/
<CyL> korda: Então está em atraso.
<rafaelsoaresbr> korda, procura no google outro driver que esteja com uma extensão .zip
<korda> rafaelsoaresbr: http://www.opendrivers.com/download/driver-154975.html
<korda> CyL: cara, eu sinceramente to adorando usar essa primeira distro linux, de verdade, se não fosse esse probleminha
<CyL> korda: A graça está nos probleminhas.
<korda> CyL: desde de sábado que eu to correndo atrás disso, nem estudando pro concurso eu estou nesses dias '-'
<korda> CyL: quando você tiver um tempo ae me ensina como particionar meu hd? Ele tá todo pro linux, mas queria dividí-lo com uma partição pro OS, outra pras pastas pessoais e outra pra backup
<korda> rafaelsoaresbr: tá baixado o arquivo, faço oq agora?
<rafaelsoaresbr> korda, aí você vai extrar usando o gerenciador de arquivos mesmo, e procurar o arquivo inf
<korda> rafaelsoaresbr: man, fiz coisa errada aqui, o arquivo é pro próprio linux --'
<CyL> korda: Pra ser sincero, isso é algo muito mais votado para uma leitura de algum artigo na internet do que para um bate papo do IRC. Envolve outros conceitos e uma profundidade maior do que o normalmente disponível aqui.
<korda> rafaelsoaresbr: os pro windows são todos .exe
<korda> rafaelsoaresbr: http://www.opendrivers.com/modeldriver/ralink_rt3090-driver-download.html
<korda> CyL: Tá, isso significa que não.
<rafaelsoaresbr> korda, verdade voce baixou o driver para linus
<CyL> korda: Isso significa que posso esclarecer dúvidas pontuais que existirem.
<rafaelsoaresbr> korda, mas esse tem que compilar
<CyL> korda: depois de vc ler o artigo, evidentemente.
<carlosandre> onde eu posso encontrar artigos e acessórios do Ubuntu para comprar aqui no Brasil?
<korda> CyL: vou procurar assim que resolver a wireless, dae passo pra partição. =D
<rafaelsoaresbr> korda, existe um PPA por meio do qual você pode baixar esse driver.
<korda> rafaelsoaresbr: mas ele não funfa, dá erro no update, é o markus né?
<rafaelsoaresbr> korda, sim
<korda> rafaelsoaresbr: já tentei, não deu certo
<rafaelsoaresbr> korda, pode ser devido ao kernel ser agora o 3.5
<korda> rafaelsoaresbr: é sim, e o meu eu ainda atualizei pro 3.8 stable, kkkk
<korda> rafaelsoaresbr: anonymous@korda:~$ uname -a
<korda> Linux korda 3.8.0-030800-generic #201302181935 SMP Tue Feb 19 00:36:19 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<rafaelsoaresbr> korda, rsrs, tem que compilar do fonte mesmo e torcer pra funcionar
<korda> rafaelsoaresbr: me ajuda? o arquivo tá na mesma pasta
<rafaelsoaresbr> korda, tem algum módulo relacionado a placa carregado?
<korda> rafaelsoaresbr: como eu faço pra ver?
<rafaelsoaresbr> korda, lsmod
<rafaelsoaresbr> korda, no terminal
<rafaelsoaresbr> o nome do driver começa com '"rt"
<rafaelsoaresbr> do módulo*
<korda> rafaelsoaresbr: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5609257/
<rafaelsoaresbr> korda, o nome do arquivo é esse 2010_1217_RT3090_LinuxSTA_V2.4.0.4_WiFiBTCombo_DPO.zip
<rafaelsoaresbr> korda, ?
<rafaelsoaresbr> korda, tem um módulo carregado para a placa: rt2800pci
<korda> CyL: o mais barato nas americanas foi esse http://www.americanas.com.br/produto/110722426/adaptador-usb-wireless-n-300mbps-gwa-201-gothan
<korda> rafaelsoaresbr: 2010_1217_RT3090_LinuxSTA_V2.4.0.4_WiFiBTCombo_DPO.zip
<korda> rafaelsoaresbr: é esse mesmo =D
<korda> rafaelsoaresbr: tem sim, mas esse módulo não funfa de jeito nenhum
<rafaelsoaresbr> korda, pressione <Alt>+<F2> e digite "gksu gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf"
<rafaelsoaresbr> sem aspas
<korda> rafaelsoaresbr: abriu um arquivo de textos
<rafaelsoaresbr> korda, adicione as linhas abaixo ao texto:
<rafaelsoaresbr> blacklist rt2800pci
<rafaelsoaresbr> blacklist rt2800usb
<rafaelsoaresbr> blacklist rt2x00lib
<rafaelsoaresbr> blacklist rt2x00pci
<rafaelsoaresbr> blacklist rt2x00usb
<korda> rafaelsoaresbr: imediatamente na linha abaixo?
<korda> vou te passar o pastebin do que tem nesse arquivo
<rafaelsoaresbr> korda, ok
<korda> rafaelsoaresbr: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5609275/
<rafaelsoaresbr> korda, acrescente as linha no final do arquivo
<MarconM> opa
<MarconM> boa noite
<MarconM> o ubuntu 12.10 ja vem com o gnome ?
<rafaelsoaresbr> MarconM, boa noite
<korda> MarconM: boa
<MarconM> rafaelsoaresbr, e ae
<MarconM> hggdh,
<MarconM> hggdh, are you there ?
<korda> adicionei, salvo e fecho?
<rafaelsoaresbr> korda, sim
<MarconM> u know if ubuntu 12.10 has gnome ?
<korda> rafaelsoaresbr: feito
<hggdh> MarconM: que Gnome?
<rafaelsoaresbr> korda, beleza, agora é hora de compilar o driver rsrs
<korda> rafaelsoaresbr: go go, já fiz um backup hoje, ushaushua
<MarconM> rafaelsoaresbr, sabe se o ubuntu ja ta com gnome
<MarconM> o 12.10
<rafaelsoaresbr> korda, extraia o arquivo usando o gerenciador de arquivos
<rafaelsoaresbr> MarconM, dá pra instalar parece
<korda> rafaelsoaresbr: pra qlq pasta?
<hggdh> MarconM: até onde me lembre, o 12.10 tem gnome3 via PPA
<rafaelsoaresbr> korda, sim, numa subpasta de Downloads
<hggdh> o 13.04 vai ter, oficialmente, gnome (Gubuntu?)
<MarconM> hggdh, nem ... gnome 3 é foda
<rafaelsoaresbr> MarconM, gnome 1:3.0+6ubuntu4 179,4 MB para baixar, 561,3 MB quando instalado
<korda> rafaelsoaresbr: feito
<MarconM> achei q estavam tentando integrar o gnome 2
<MarconM> mas tipo melhorado
<MarconM> o 3 é uma droga
<MarconM> tipo windows 8
<MarconM> soh baitolagem
<hggdh> ...
<hggdh> gnome2 é obsoleto para gnome.org
<korda> rafaelsoaresbr: tá ae?
<rafaelsoaresbr> korda, opa conexão fracassou aqui rs
<korda> rafaelsoaresbr: tranquilo rsrs
<rafaelsoaresbr> korda, vai no terminal e abra o diretorio onde extraiu os arquivos
<rafaelsoaresbr> korda, cd /home/anonymous/Downloads/
<Pirata_da_Rede> boa noite! a todos. :)
<korda> rafaelsoaresbr: anonymous@korda:~/Downloads/RT3090$
<rafaelsoaresbr> korda, aí estão os aruivos extraídos né?
<rafaelsoaresbr> korda, é preciso instalar esse pacote: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<korda> rafaelsoaresbr: sim, eu criei essa pasta "RT3090" e extrai os arquivos pra ela
<korda> rafaelsoaresbr: Lendo listas de pacotes... Pronto
<korda> Construindo árvore de dependências
<korda> Lendo informação de estado... Pronto
<korda> build-essential já é a versão mais nova.
<korda> 0 pacotes atualizados, 0 pacotes novos instalados, 0 a serem removidos e 0 não atualizados.
<rafaelsoaresbr> korda, ok
<rafaelsoaresbr> korda, agora: sudo make
<korda> rafaelsoaresbr: precisava ter adentrado mais uma pasta, rsrs
<korda> rafaelsoaresbr: criou uma pasta dentro da pasta RT3090
<rafaelsoaresbr> korda, pois por isso perguntei pra ter certeza ;-)
<korda> rafaelsoaresbr: erros '-'
<rafaelsoaresbr> korda, se não funcionar, tem alguns workarounds vistos aí na net
<korda> rafaelsoaresbr: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5609310/
<rafaelsoaresbr> korda, tipo editar o arquivo que está no subdiretório RT3090/...../os/linux/cfg80211.c
<korda> rafaelsoaresbr: eu não sei fazer isso não rafa :/
<rafaelsoaresbr> korda, vou te passar os comandos, me diz qual o diretório exato para onde extraiu os arquivos
<korda> rafaelsoaresbr: /home/anonymous/Downloads/RT3090/20101216_RT3090_LinuxSTA_V2.4.0.4_WiFiBTCombo_DPO
<rafaelsoaresbr> pressiona <Atl>+<F2> e copia: gksu gedit /home/anonymous/Downloads/RT3090/20101216_RT3090_LinuxSTA_V2.4.0.4_WiFiBTCombo_DPO/os/linux/cfg80211.c
<korda> rafaelsoaresbr: feito, abriu um arquivo de texto
<rafaelsoaresbr> acrescenta essa linha:
<rafaelsoaresbr> enum tx_power_setting {
<rafaelsoaresbr>         TX_POWER_AUTOMATIC,
<rafaelsoaresbr>         TX_POWER_LIMITED,
<rafaelsoaresbr>         TX_POWER_FIXED,
<rafaelsoaresbr> };
<korda> rafaelsoaresbr: no final do arquivo?
<rafaelsoaresbr> korda, sim, é muito grande o arquivo?
<korda> rafaelsoaresbr: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5609324/
<rafaelsoaresbr> korda, pode pôr no final
<korda> rafaelsoaresbr: abaixo de "/* End of crda.c */"
<korda> rafaelsoaresbr: ??
<rafaelsoaresbr> sim sim
#ubuntu-br 2013-03-13
<rafaelsoaresbr> korda, mas se bem que tá dando erro é no arquivo pci_main_dev.o
<korda> rafaelsoaresbr: feito
<rafaelsoaresbr> korda, tentar rodar o make de novo
<rafaelsoaresbr> tenta*
<korda> rafaelsoaresbr: erro
<Rodrigo> Boa noite a todos
<rafaelsoaresbr> korda, estou procurando algum patch no google mas não acho nada para o kernel 3.8
<korda> rafaelsoaresbr: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5609335/
<korda> Rodrigo: boa ^^
<korda> rafaelsoaresbr: eu tb procurei e não encontrei
<Rodrigo> Bom sou iniciante no linux e removi completamente o windows estou com o ubuntu 12.04
<Rodrigo> alguem poderia me ajudar como mudar a apararencia ?
<korda> Rodrigo: existem tutos na net ensinando a personalizá-lo com alguns programas, tudo vai depender do que você pode e quer fazer
<rafaelsoaresbr> Rodrigo, verdade, um bom começo é aprender a instalar o compiz http://ubuntued.info/como-instalar-o-sistema-de-configuracao-do-compiz
<Rodrigo> korda eu tentei uma vez mas ainda nao entendi o como instalar muda muito em questão ao windows
<rafaelsoaresbr> korda, parece que não há muito material disponível na web pro kernel 3.8 :-(
<korda> rafaelsoaresbr: na verdade quase nada né
<rafaelsoaresbr> Rodrigo, com o compiz e uma placa de vídeo boa dá pra fazer muitos efeitos
<paladinn> firulas de windows
<korda> adorei o modo como ficou o meu, você viu rafaelsoaresbr??
<rafaelsoaresbr> korda, vi :-)
<paladinn> korda, ficou fabuloso ?
<korda> paladinn: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/17/60650011.png/
<paladinn> nota de 0 a 10 : -5³³³³³
<korda> paladinn: kkkkkkk
<rafaelsoaresbr> kkkkkk
<paladinn> hehe
<virtu> nao curti... eu gosto do visual do Elementary
<virtu> bem Clean
<paladinn> eu tb
<paladinn> esse compiz é chato bugado zoado
<virtu> to usando ele há um tempo e curtindo
<paladinn> poem um xfce q fica dahora
<korda> não uso compiz
<paladinn> com um conky de cantoneira
<paladinn> ja era
<rafaelsoaresbr> gosto do icewm kkkk
<korda> meu ubuntu tá com tema radiance, ícones macOS, cairo-dock e só
<virtu> nao uso compiz
<virtu> nao gosto
<korda> não usei compiz
<korda> nem eu
<virtu> e nao conky
<korda> conky nem precisa, o cairo dock tem opções
<korda> cara, com o tweak e cairo-dock vc faz miséria
<korda> rafaelsoaresbr: já era nossa tentativa né? rsrs
<rafaelsoaresbr> korda, é rs
<rafaelsoaresbr> korda, o jeito é tentar com o ndiswapper
<korda> rafaelsoaresbr: sim, foi oq restou, mas sem um driver .zip pra windows, sem chance
<rafaelsoaresbr> virtu, Elementary você instalou como?
<korda> rafaelsoaresbr: e tem mais, qual driver vou usar? windows xp? vista? seven? 32 ou 64 bits?
<rafaelsoaresbr> korda, parece que tem quer para windows xp
<virtu> rafaelsoaresbr, instalei normal
<korda> rafaelsoaresbr: só por curiosidade, tipo, como eu faço pra saber se a placa mãe do meu note suporta outra placa e se essa placa funfa no linux?
<virtu> http://s22.postimage.org/6g4tvt80h/Screenshot_from_2013_03_12_21_21_32.png
<rafaelsoaresbr> não sei como saber se a placa-mãe supora outra placa
<rafaelsoaresbr> korda, melhor opção acho mesmo uma placa usb
<korda> rafaelsoaresbr: essa placa que o Cyl passou é legal e barata, mas no site que ele passou nem enviar pro brasil envia
<korda> rafaelsoaresbr: mas eu vi na net bugs tb nas placas usb '-'
<virtu> no link ali tem um screenshot que tirei agora
<korda> virtu: eu vi tb =)
<korda> virtu: eu achei ele muito simples e meio quadradão, principalmente no dock '-'
<CyL> korda: A placa que eu passei é USB, na descrição da mesma está dio que ela funciona com o Linux, o que mais precisa saber?
<korda> CyL: Shipping cannot be calculated for your area. You can contact the seller for additional shipping costs and services.
<CyL> korda: Procure outro que envie. Eu fiz uma pesquisa de 2 segundos no ebay!
<korda> CyL: com essa informação aqui será que funciona no meu note? Works With Windows 7, 8,Windows XP, Windows Vista , Mac OSX 10.6 ~ 10.8 And Linux 2.6.18~2.6.38
<CyL> korda: Entenda uma coisa: eu não estou te dando o peixe, estou te ensinando a pescar.
<korda> CyL: essa não são as versões do kernel que ela funciona? (2.6.18~2.6.38)
<CyL> korda: Eu tenho menos informação do que você, porque você pelo menos conhece o seu note e eu não (não precisa me dizer qual é).
<CyL> korda: Como eu vou saber? Não sou eu quem está vendendo a placa, lembre-se.
<korda> CyL:  \o .. Valeu ^^
<CyL> korda: O ponto é, não queria tudo mastigado. Eu só dei uma direção, e não a solução.
<CyL> *não _queira_
<korda> CyL:  eu sei manin, por isso eu to vendo tudo pelo link que você passou, se enviam pro Brasil, se funciona na minha versão do Linux e etc
<korda> CyL: a pergunta que eu fiz foi sobre a versão do kernel descrita na página, só isso
<CyL> korda: Cara, essa foi uma pesquisa *_literalmente_* de dois segundos. Eu tenho certeza que vc pode fazer melhor do que eu :)
<CyL> E na pior das hipóteses, são R$ 10!
<CyL> paladinn: Pq está me sugerindo um canal pelo pvt?
<paladinn> não posso ?
<CyL> paladinn: Não, isso é spam.
<paladinn> ç3y
<CyL> paladinn: se achou o meu assunto fora do tópico, e acha que eu deveria entrar em outro canal, pode fazer a sugestão por aqui mesmo. Da forma como vc o fez no pvt é spam.
<paladinn> rs
<korda> CyL: Achei no mercalo livre, perguntei pro cara se funciona em qlq versão do linux =)
<korda> CyL: http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/MLB-461870395-ultra-mini-adaptador-nano-usb-20-80211n-150mbps-_JM#questionText
<CyL> korda: Ok!
<L88os> boa noite
<L88os> estou tendo problemas com o kernel 3.8.0.11 não consigo iniciar normalmente, estou usando a versão 13.04.
<Kanto> Posso instalar o Ubunto 12 junto com o ruindons seven
<L88os> Kanto: Sim
* tiagoscd changed the topic of #ubuntu-br to: || Reunião UbuConLA 12/03/13 às 22h || Pergunte e seja paciente! || Ubuntu para celulares: http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone || Ubuntu para tablets: http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/tablet || Ubuntu 12.10 saiu! www.ubuntu.com/download / www.ubuntu-br.org || Canal técnico do Ubuntu Brasil || Regras do IRC: http://bit.ly/WL7hQz ||
<CyL> EduardeCalibal: Mas tchê!
<EduardeCalibal> Fala CyL, o que mandas chiru?
<CyL> EduardeCalibal: Nada demais, apenas emocionado porque encontrei alguém de Bagé aqui!
<EduardeCalibal> Huhahaha.
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<EduardeCalibal> Faz parte.
<EduardeCalibal> Hehehe.
<CyL> EduardeCalibal: Verdade :)
<AlexandreMBM> Olá! Eu procuro um canal aonde eu possa conversar sobre questões legais, licenças. Alguém indica?
<AlexandreMBM> Alguém aqui conhece quem administra o wiki? Que eu saiba, não é o ZandreBran; ainda que ele seja o líder do time de documentação.
<cleber> alguem sabe dizer onde fica a pasta da lixeira do root ?
<CyL> cleber: /dev/null
<cleber> CyL: eu abri o nautillus e copie, um video de 4gb, so ficou muito pesado, exclui mas nao foi pra lixeira...tenho q excluir lá ?
<CyL> cleber: Pq vc está logando como root para fazer tarefas de rotina? /dev/null não é a pasta de lixeira, mas é quase, é um buraco negro no qual tudo que vai para lá acaba em outra dimensão
<cleber> CyL: ficou ruim, pq agora exlui nem lá e nem na lixeira
<cleber> a lixeira nao carrega, oq devo fazer ?
<CyL> cleber: Ter dito que o /dev/null é a lixeira do root foi uma brincadeira (sem efeitos colaterais), que teria feito sentido se vc entendesse o que significa estar logado como root.
<CyL> cleber: Vc está adotando uma prática meio perigosa.
<cleber> CyL: eu to falando serio, e vc de brincadeira
<cleber> cade os bot ???
<CyL> cleber: Eu estou falando sério quanto à sua prática de segurança. Provavelmente a lixeira fica dentro de uma pasta oculta no home directory do root, algo como .Trash ou coisa do tipo (a depender do seu DE).
<cleber> CyL: nao existe home do root !
<CyL> cleber: :O
<CyL> cleber: É claro que tem!
<cleber> CyL: "ls -a" diria tudo
<CyL> cleber: Se eu te contar um segredo, vc promete que para de logar como root?
<cleber> preciso relver isso, aguem poderia me ajudar ???
<cleber> *resolver
<CyL> cleber: Escute dileto internatura, apenas me diga uma coisa: vc entende a importância do que estou te dizendo?
<CyL> *internauta
<cleber> CyL: nao existe pasta de root...ok !
<CyL> cleber: Existe sim, mas eu gostaria que vc me dissesse que sabe que isso é perigoso antes que eu lhe diga onde fica. Todo usuário deve ter um home directory
<cleber> CyL:  o meu home eu sei onde fica...porem o root nao tem home
<CyL> cleber: Como eu disse, tem home sim. Se não quer acreditar em mim, tudo bem.
<cleber> ok...nao estou pra jogos tah
<CyL> cleber: Bom meu camarada, eu já lhe disse que estou falando sério quanto à isso. Eu só gostaria de incutir uma realidade da sua cabeça através de psicologia pavloviana. Se disse que entende que isso é perigoso, eu digo onde é o home do root.
<cleber> fala logo...
<CyL> cleber: Você primeiro.
<cleber> ???
<cleber> preciso saber onde ficaram presos os arquivos
<CyL> cleber: Você diz: "Eu sei que o que isto que estou fazendo é perigoso, e não deveria estar fazendo." Eu digo: O home do root fica em ....
<cleber> ta atrapalhando meu sistema
<CyL> cleber: Daqui a pouco eu saio.
<cleber> olha só, não estou afim de brincar tah
<CyL> cleber: Nem eu, eu não estou brincando, estou falando sério.
<CyL> cleber: Bom, já que vai ser assim, boa noite.
<CyL> cleber: Eu vou lhe dizer mesmo que você não aceite o nosso acordo (o problema não é meu mesmo). A pasta do root fica em '/root'. Ela não fica em '/home/root' por razões de segurança, as quais infelizmente vc não parece compreender.
<CyL> s/pasta/home directory
<eddienorte> Boa noite!!!
<CyL> eddienorte: Boa noite!
<CyL> cleber: Vc encontrou o que precisava?
<eddienorte> alguem pode me ajuadar como configurar minha placa de captura de tv que esta sem audio
<CyL> Podia pelo menos ter dito obrigado.
* tiagoscd changed the topic of #ubuntu-br to: || Reunião UbuConLA 13/03/13 às 22h www.ubuconla.org || Pergunte e seja paciente! || Ubuntu para celulares: http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone || Ubuntu para tablets: http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/tablet || Ubuntu 12.10 saiu! www.ubuntu.com/download / www.ubuntu-br.org || Canal técnico do Ubuntu Brasil || Regras do IRC: http://bit.ly/WL7hQz ||
<SonOfGod> bom dia
<SonOfGod> nao consigo executar a virtualbox  alguem me pode ajudar ?
<SonOfGod> da este codigo de erro :
<SonOfGod> Código do Resultado:
<SonOfGod> NS_ERROR_FAILURE (0x80004005)
<SonOfGod> Componente:
<SonOfGod> Machine
<SonOfGod> Interface:
<SonOfGod> IMachine {5eaa9319-62fc-4b0a-843c-0cb1940f8a91}
<SOUL_OF_R00T> olá ....
<Rodrigo> Bom dia a todos
<SOUL_OF_R00T> bom dia rodr1go
<Rodrigo> Alguem poderia me falar como mudar a barra que fica no canto esquerdo coloca-la para baixo ?
<Rodrigo> Alguem sabe de outro programa para ubuntu sem ser o virtualbox?
<T3> Rodrigo, qemu/kvm
<Rodrigo> desculpe minha ignorancia sou iniciante tanto em linux como no irc
<Rodrigo> como faz para eu falar direto com voce sem ser em particular ?
<gerlei> ola bom dia,tenho uma duvida sobre o ubuntu
<gerlei> estou qurendo ciar u servidor linux,oque,eu posso usar o ubuntu como plataforma
<eloi_carneiro> gerlei: sim, inclusive tem a versão ubuntu server
<eloi_carneiro> gerlei: que é voltada para servidores
<gerlei> legal eu nao sabia,foi boa essa dica
<gerlei> sera que consigo configura ele numa boa
<gerlei> ou precisa de um conhecimenoto a mais de rede
<gerlei> pois sou usuario domenstico e queria conhecer mais sobre o linux
<gerlei> sera que eu consigo no proprio site
<eloi_carneiro> gerlei: sim
<eloi_carneiro> gerlei: tem uma ótima documentação no site do ubuntu
<eloi_carneiro> gerlei: qual o propósito do ubuntu server, vc quer algo especifico ou é apenas para aprendizado?
<gerlei> aprendizado
<eloi_carneiro> gerlei: ok, meus conselhos são: para servidor use de preferencia versões LTS
<eloi_carneiro> gerlei: porque elas tem suporte estendido, assim vc não precisa se preocupar em atualizações tão cedo
<eloi_carneiro> gerlei: o melhor conteudo para server esta aqui
<eloi_carneiro> gerlei: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/
<gerlei> interessante,qual requisito minimo para instalação
<eloi_carneiro> gerlei: boa pergunta, a maquina mais simples que eu usei foi um p4 com 1 de ram
<eloi_carneiro> gerlei: mas faço testes com maquinas virtuais com 512 de ram e funcionam legal
<gerlei> rs,blz,é essa quie eu tenho,rs
<gerlei> mais jaja dou uma ginada nela
<eloi_carneiro> gerlei: dá uma olhada nesse blgo que tem muito tutorial legal http://ubuntuserverguide.com/
<gerlei> mais esta ai outra dica interessantemse eu instalar aqueles  um sitema virtual sera que funciona redondinho
<eloi_carneiro> gerlei: se vc estiver querendo gastar um pouco, eu recomendo o livro do morimoto, no inicio era a minha biblia
<gerlei> kkkkkkkkkk
<gerlei> legal
<eloi_carneiro> gerlei: no site dele tem partes do livro online para o pessoal "experimentar"
<gerlei> morimoto,ja anotei tudo aqui
<eloi_carneiro> rsrs
<eloi_carneiro> gerlei: vou passar o link, um minuto
<gerlei> legal ja anoitei tudo aqui
<gerlei> ok
<eloi_carneiro> gerlei: http://www.hardware.com.br/livros/servidores-linux/
<gerlei> blz,
<eloi_carneiro> gerlei: espero ter ajudado, se vc tiver duvida em algo, manda a pergunta ai no canal que quando alguem tiver um tempo sempre responde ;-)
<gerlei> eloi foi uma pra zer tirar algumas duvidas com vc
<gerlei> pode deichar
<gerlei> valew mesmo
<SOUL_OF_R00T> se alguém puder testar pra mim com algum media player o endereço é http://iworks.srv.br:8000 me diga se esta funcionando, grato!
<eloi_carneiro> vou de vlc
<SOUL_OF_R00T> valeu a ajuda amigo eloi_carneiro
<eloi_carneiro> SOUL_OF_R00T: no vlc apareceu isso:
<eloi_carneiro> A entrada não pode ser aberta:
<eloi_carneiro> O VLC não é capaz de abrir o MRL 'http://iworks.srv.br:8000'. Verifique o registro de erros para maiores detalhes.
<SOUL_OF_R00T> putz agora não entendi
<SOUL_OF_R00T> aqui toca no audacious no vlc e no mplayer
<SOUL_OF_R00T> estranho
<eloi_carneiro> mas vc esta na rede local?
<eloi_carneiro> será que não é firewall?
<SOUL_OF_R00T> tá liberado 32 clientes e estou com dois conectados e reproduzindo numa boa
<SOUL_OF_R00T> firewall abri a porta
<SOUL_OF_R00T> so se for no provedor
<eloi_carneiro> coloca em uma porta maior
<eloi_carneiro> tem provedor que bloqueia a porta 80; 8080 e 8000 entre outras
<eloi_carneiro> ahh
<eloi_carneiro> pergunta
<SOUL_OF_R00T> depois vou mudar a porta sim é que tem que mexer no icecast
<eloi_carneiro> não tem nada de multcast habilitado né?
<SOUL_OF_R00T> mas a minha conexão era pra ser liberada
<eloi_carneiro> SOUL_OF_R00T: nesses esquema de streaming tem opção de multcast, vc deixou habilitado?
<eloi_carneiro> se estiver desmarca
<SOUL_OF_R00T> não tem interface grafica
<SOUL_OF_R00T> e tudo em modo texto
<SOUL_OF_R00T> o conf é um txt
<SOUL_OF_R00T> estou começando a entender as variaveis
<eloi_carneiro> humm
<SOUL_OF_R00T> freebsd
<SOUL_OF_R00T> icecast e shout
<eloi_carneiro> das uma estudada mas streaming via multcast é apenas em rede particular
<eloi_carneiro> via internet se não me engano não vai
<eloi_carneiro> SOUL_OF_R00T: multcast é o modo de distribuir o streaming
<SOUL_OF_R00T> simplex também
<Rodrigo> alguem poderia me ajudar com minha placa de video sis mirage 3 no ubuntu 12.04
<tales> hi
<Rodrigo> estou tentando copiar um arquivo porem diz que não tenho permissão como resolver isso ?
<SOUL_OF_R00T> rodr1go, teste um "ls -ls" pra ver quem é o dono e o grupo do arquivo
<Rodrigo> SOUL_OF_R00T, sou totalmente iniciante no linux eu ate encontrei a solução para minha placa de rede mas nao sei como aplicar a solução
<kidush> vc está tentando copiara o arquivo de onde para onde Rodrigo?
<Rodrigo> kidush, copie os arquivos sis671_drv.la   e sis671_drv.so para /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers
<Rodrigo> copie o arquivo xorg.conf para /etc/x11
<Rodrigo> estou acostumado com comandos DOS estou totalmente perdido rs
<kidush> tenta copiar com [sudo]
<Rodrigo> seria sudo /usr..... ?
<kidush> sudo cp -R nome_do_arquivo caminho_para_onde_vai
<kidush> cuidado para não ferrar com o Xorg hehe, sua placa de vídeo está com problemas?
<Rodrigo> kidush, na verdade estou querendo mudar a aparencia do linux mas estou mais tornto do que barata quando leva com o baygon na cara
<Rodrigo> tonto
<kidush> hehehe
<Rodrigo> kidush, tudo isso porque a placa de video sis mirage 3 e um lixo e no windows o pc fica reiniciando sozinho tentei todos os drivers possíveis
<Rodrigo> kidush, com o linux meu note esta um avião porem sou novato tenho 1 duvida a cada 10 segundos rsrs
<kidush> normal cara, depois c pega o jeito hehehe
<kidush> começa dando uma estudada nos comandos básicos http://www.comandoslinux.com/
<kidush> tem outros sites que tem bastante coisa também, você está usando ubuntu?
<kidush> Rodrigo, vou almoçar 14hrs estou de volta... flw brother
<Rodrigo> kidush, flw
<elfon-kubuntu> Pessoal, tava criando um pen drive bootavel pelo iso to usb no rwindows ...aí o pen drive não é mais reconhecido no vista, só no seven e no linux...o q pode ser?
<Rodrigo> elfon-kubuntu, formata ele
<elfon-kubuntu> rodr1go, já fiz isso
<elfon-kubuntu> Rodrigo, acho q vou ter q baixar o tal do udrive no site da kingston
<Rodrigo> elfon-kubuntu, isso ocorreu comigo a poucos instantes fui no outro note e formatei e ficou tudo certo
<Rodrigo> elfon-kubuntu, tem casos que so com o programa da kingston mesmo
<elfon-kubuntu> é
<elfon-kubuntu> Rodrigo, sabe se funciona com wine?
<d70> oi, alguem pode me passar o link dos .tar / binarios do firefox, ? da ultima versão estavel?
<elfon-kubuntu> ja volto
<korda> boa tarde
<Luismerten> Instalado o ubuntu, após também instalar as atualizações, onde no final manda reiniciar, não consigo mais sair da tela de verificação de hardware. Pois ao verificar minha placa de rede diz que: ,no boot filename received. O q devo fazer, por gentileza.
<Luismerten> Boa tarde pra vc Tbm.
<Luismerten> Fica nesse looping. "Exiting PXE ROM"
<Luismerten> Alguém aí?
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, você sabe quem administra o wiki?
<korda> hggdh: vc sabe se a wireless rt3090 funciona o opensuse?
<AlexandreMBM> Quem seria Fábio Nogueira (ref.: http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/Conselho) no IRC?
<AlexandreMBM> Oops! https://launchpad.net/~fnogueira
<Luismerten> Instalado o ubuntu, após também instalar as atualizações, onde no final manda reiniciar, não consigo mais sair da tela de verificação de hardware. Pois ao verificar minha placa de rede diz que: no boot filename received. Fica nesse looping. "Exiting PXE ROM"
<jeffbauer> galera, como instalo o driver da ati HD 4250 no ultimo ubuntu?
<Rodrigo> Alguem ai usa o virtualbox de boa ?
<fabiomaca> Rodrigo: uso
<Silveira> eu estou tendo problema aparece uma msg de erro quando vou iniciar vi varios tópicos
<fabiomaca> Rodrigo: uso em uma maquina com ubuntu, nele eu tenho mais 3 instalaçoes de ubuntu nele
<Silveira> fabiomaca, quero intalar o windows so por causa da faculdade que irei fazer
<fabiomaca> Rodrigo: sendo mais tres maquina, que eu uso uma para testes, outra para prover um apache e a outra com um banco de dados em mysql, ambas as maquinas são ambientes de produção
<fabiomaca> Silveira: coloca em uma virtual box o iso do xp que é de graça e de boa
<Silveira> fabiomaca, vou instalar novamente e te falar o erro
<fabiomaca> Silveira: funciona que é uma beleza, eu como não gosto e me recuso a usar o windows, não tenho nenhum
<fabiomaca> erro que erro???
<Silveira> fabiomaca, e esse erro aqui http://img.vivaolinux.com.br/imagens/dicas/comunidade/erroVirtualBoxJanela2.png
<fabiomaca> qual é sua versão do virtual box???
<Silveira> eu peguei no baixaki
<Silveira> fabiomaca, virtualbox-4.2_4.2.8-83876~Ubuntu~precise_i386.deb
<fabiomaca> Silveira: faz assim fio, instala o virtualbox, bunitinho e instala um pacotinho de extensões que tem no site do virtual box para fazer download, reinicia a sua maquina e depois vc tenta de novo, blz???? copio ai central???
<korda> fabiomaca: tudo bem manin?
<Silveira> fabiomaca, ok vou tentar aqui
<korda> fabiomaca: se lembra de mim?
<fabiomaca> korda: e ai mano, belezinha
<fabiomaca> como está a sua instalação
<fabiomaca> ????
<korda> fabiomaca: sim, beleza
<korda> fabiomaca: então, eu precisei formatá-la domingo
<korda> fabiomaca: e ainda to sem wireless e bluetooth
<fabiomaca> korda: serio mano
<korda> :/
<fabiomaca> mas aquele tutorial que passei pra vc
<fabiomaca> com aquele link para download
<korda> fabiomaca: eu tentei tantas coisas pra fazer a placa funcionar que acabou corropendo o kernel
<fabiomaca> vc tentou novamente???
<korda> fabiomaca: tentei, não dá certo
<fabiomaca> caralho
<korda> fabiomaca: eu tentei de tudo já man
<korda> fabiomaca: tudo mesmo
<korda> fabiomaca: nada faz a bendita funfar aqui
<fabiomaca> korda: vamos fazer o seguinte, eu estou no trampo, mais tarde estou indo pra casa, daqui a uns trinta minutos
<korda> fabiomaca: bluetooth desabilitado, wireless tb, modo avião sempre ligado
<fabiomaca> korda: jeu to ligado eu penei tb com uma placa que é igual a essa sua outro dia
<fabiomaca> korda: guenta ai assim que eu chegar em casa eu entro aqui de novo
<fabiomaca> blz???
<hggdh> korda: abandonei o SuSE a uns 8 anos, lamento
<korda> fabiomaca: blz ^^
<fabiomaca> korda: mas vc está usando o ubuntu né???
<korda> hggdh: tendeu ^^
<korda> fabiomaca: to sim, 12.10
<fabiomaca> que historia é essa de SuSE
<hggdh> korda: estou
<korda> fabiomaca: é que entrei no forum lá
<fabiomaca> korda: hahahahahahaha blz
<hggdh> AlexandreMBM: a wiki BR não sei, lamento
<korda> fabiomaca: e só uma pessoa que n funcionou a placa, dae eu pensei em instalar
<korda> fabiomaca: e mesmo assim deu certo depois
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, e o wiki internacional? não serão as mesmas pessoas, os responsáveis pela implantação e segurança?
<hggdh> AlexandreMBM: pode ser. vou verificar
<hggdh> AlexandreMBM: já soube, mas... (eu acho que tens que abrir um chamado na Canonical (RT ticket)
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, já ouvi falar em RT, mas não sei bem com é isso
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, existe documentação para me inteira a respeito?
<Rodrigo> fabiomaca, continua com o mesmo erro
<AlexandreMBM> *inteirar
<hggdh> AlexandreMBM: eu nunca usei RT fora da Canonical, tenho que descobrir como fazer isto
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, eu não entendi "fora da Canonical"
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, não estamos falando de enviar RT para a Canonical?
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, eu estou perguntando se ela ensina o que é isso em algum documento online
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, eu não sei o que é RT, como fazê-lo etc
<hggdh> AlexandreMBM: existem serviços para a comunidade que são responsabilidade da Canonical
<hggdh> AlexandreMBM: um RT é um ticket de "problema" para a Canonical. Nos usamos (eu usava) RTs quando tinha algo que'-- normalmente -- o IS era responsável.
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, eu pedir um link para um documento (página de wiki, por exemplo) é uma tentativa de evitar ficarmos conversando um tutorial, o que demanda muito tempo tanto para professor quanto para aluno
<hggdh> AlexandreMBM: mas wiki.u.c é um serviço mantido pela Canonical
<hggdh> AlexandreMBM: como disse, tenho que procurar :-)
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, o que é wiki.u.c?
<hggdh> wiku.ubuntu.com
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, acho que você quis dizer help.ubuntu.com
<hggdh> AlexandreMBM: perguntaste sobre wiki.u.c, estava a responder sobre wiki.u.c...
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, então, ok; mas eu estou aproveitando e tentando comunicar que wiki.ubuntu.com não é o endereço
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, Oops! desculpe-me. Hoje foi.
<hggdh> AlexandreMBM: de qualquer maneira, help.u.c também é mantido pela Canonical
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, OK, entendido
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, é que dias atrás wiki.ubuntu.com não funcionava
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, abria algo completamente diferente
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, ou foi wiki.ubuntu.org...
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, enfim, voltemos ao RT
<hggdh> wiki.ubuntu.org *NÃO* é relacionada ao Ubuntu
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, pois é. Desculpe-me. Eu confundi tudo.
<hggdh> :-)
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, acho que tentei descarregar nos caracteres a pequena raiva que essas URL's me fizeram
<AlexandreMBM> help.ubuntu.com, wiki.ubuntu.com, wiki.ubuntu.org, wiki.ubuntu-br.org... é uma salada! e tem o pedaço de fruta estragada wiki.ubuntu.org, além das frutas que eu não gosto. Aliás, eu não queria uma salada.
<dtcrshr> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=kxl8bwh26eg#!
<dtcrshr> oops
<dtcrshr> mas e engraçado aheuaehu either way desculpem
<mwallacesd> Existe algum atalho combinacoes de teclas que eu possa usar para invocar o screenshot com a opcao de recortar apenas uma parte da imagem????
<hggdh> AlexandreMBM: para problemas lá /join #canonical-sysadmin
<hggdh> AlexandreMBM: o problema geral com registros DNS é este... se mudas o top-level domain (como de .com para .org) podes chegar a coisas completamente distintas
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, obrigado. Entrei lá no canal.
<hggdh> e um registro para ubuntu.com nada tem a ver com ubuntu.org, our com ubuntu-br.org
<hggdh> AlexandreMBM: só um aviso -- Ingles é a lingua por lá
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, ok
<Rodrigo> fabiomaca,  rsrsrs não entendi o que eu fiz so sei que agora esta funcionando sem erro
<Rodrigo> agora so falta resolver a resolução da tela que esta em 1024 mas ela aguenta +
<mwallacesd> Existe algum atalho combinacoes de teclas que eu possa usar para invocar o screenshot com a opcao de recortar apenas uma parte da imagem????
<Sorentto> e estamos de volta..  :D tarrrrrrrrrde a todos.
<matheuscar> boa tarde!!
<matheuscar> Essa vida dupla está tensa... profissionalmente no Rwin e pessoalmente agradável no UBUNTU!!! rsrsrs
<matheuscar> brb
<MarceloVaz> mwallacesd nas opções da captura de tela, da pra configurar atalhos para pegar somente a janela ativa
<MarceloVaz> em atalhos do teclado, se nao me engano
<mwallacesd> MarceloVaz, entao isso eu já sei. Minha dúvEda é se exeste teclas de atalho pra invocar justamente o screenshot com essa  opcaum...
<mwallacesd> =)
<mwallacesd> Estou elaborando um manual de usuario e um manual de administrador de um portalzinho aqui... Tenho que estar tomando varios screenshot...
<mwallacesd> ñ é nada produtivo abrir o dash, clicar no screenshot, selecionar o campo (selec area to grab) e finalmente tomar o screenshot
<mwallacesd> Se existir uma opcao que tipo windows+s (como no windows com one note)... Facilitaria né
<eloi_carneiro> mwallacesd: alt+print screen
<eloi_carneiro> não é isso que vc esta querendo?
<hggdh> mwallacesd: após abrir o screenshot, um ícone vai aparecer no Dash. Alt-click, e verás uma opção para mante-lo no Dash
<mwallacesd> eloi_carneiro, ñ o alt+print scree tira o screenshot da tela inteira
<mwallacesd> e eu so preciso de um peda"SS"o
<mwallacesd> =P
<eloi_carneiro> desculpa não tinha entendido direito
<eloi_carneiro> mwallacesd:  o comando é gnome-screenshot -a
<eloi_carneiro> que vc quer
<eloi_carneiro> será que em atalhos de teclado do ubuntu
<eloi_carneiro> vc pode configurar o F1.F12
<eloi_carneiro> ou alguma sequência para executar ele
<eloi_carneiro> ?
<eloi_carneiro> entendeu?
<eloi_carneiro> deixa eu ver as opções de teclado aqui
<mwallacesd> isso eloi_carneiro! exatamente gnome-screenshot -a
<mwallacesd> Cara vc salvou meu dia!
<eloi_carneiro> rsrs
<mwallacesd> To fazendo um match agora mesmo com atalhos do teclado!!!
<eloi_carneiro> fecho :D
<mwallacesd> vlw
<eloi_carneiro> a comunidade esta aqui pra isso ;-)
<maikon> huehuehue '-'
<samurai_black> eloi_carneiro: !ping
<Jean__> Boa tarde, eu vou instalar o Ubunto em um netbook, mas não sei como formatar utilizando o pendrive, como faço isso?
<batata> alguem pode me ajudar...eu copie um show para o desktop do root, mas ficou muito pesado, ai exlui e nao veio pra lixeira, a lixeira tenta carregar o arquivo, mas nao consegue
<eloi_carneiro> batata: vc deletou na interface grafica
<eloi_carneiro> ou no terminal?
<batata> eloi_carneiro: sim
<batata> nautilus
<Julinux> mgp123 Músicas/JustinBiba-One.mp3
<Julinux> ops, terminal errado =x
<DavyS> org
<eloi_carneiro> batata: /home/root/.local/share/Trash/files
<eloi_carneiro> batata: desculpa a demora estou em horário de trabalho e apareceu algo urgente aqui
<eloi_carneiro> batata: dá uma olhada na pasta
<eloi_carneiro> batata: /root/.local/share/Trash/files
<batata> eloi_carneiro: vejamos...
<eloi_carneiro> dai vc consegue fazer um mv
<eloi_carneiro> via terminal
<eloi_carneiro> para algum lugar
<eloi_carneiro> entendeu?
<batata> eloi_carneiro: garota, vc é incrivel...(quem diaria recebendo ajuda de uma garota) rs
<batata> eloi_carneiro: vlw mesmo...exluido, problema resolvido !
<eloi_carneiro> Elói
<eloi_carneiro> sou homem
<eloi_carneiro> cabra safado na verdade
<batata> eloi_carneiro: blz...de qualquer maneira, vlw !
<eloi_carneiro> que bom que consegui ajuda!
<eloi_carneiro> qualquer duvida estamos ai
<batata> eloi_carneiro: pode me explicar mais uma coisa ?
<eloi_carneiro> batata: vai perguntando
<eloi_carneiro> batata: caso estiver disponivel, como agora, eu já vou respondendo
<batata> eloi_carneiro: pq quando acesso o a lixeira do nautilus diz..."Desculpe, não foi possível exibir todo o conteúdo de "trash": Operação sem suporte"
<eloi_carneiro> batata: boa pergunta, não sei :-\
<eloi_carneiro> batata: nunca apareceu isso aqui pra mim
<eloi_carneiro> batata: qual a sua versão do ubuntu?
<batata> 12.04
<eloi_carneiro> batata: isso é no root ou em um usuário normal
<eloi_carneiro> ?
<batata> lá no shell diz...a conexao esta fechada
<eloi_carneiro> ahhh
<eloi_carneiro> boa
<eloi_carneiro> vc esta usando gnome
<batata> nautilos é somente como root
<eloi_carneiro> estava pré entendendo que vc usava unity
<batata> eloi_carneiro: perai deixa eu ver aqui...
<eloi_carneiro> calma
<eloi_carneiro> quando vc fala de shell
<eloi_carneiro> é gnome shell
<eloi_carneiro> ou shell de terminal?
<batata> eloi_carneiro: nao apenas quiser dizer "terminal"
<eloi_carneiro> humm
<eloi_carneiro> tá
<eloi_carneiro> então vc entrou na lixeira via terminal
<eloi_carneiro> correto?
<eloi_carneiro> dai ele exibiu essa mensagem para vc?
<eloi_carneiro> qual comando apresentou isso o "ls"
<eloi_carneiro> ?
<batata> não amigo...eu acesei a interface grafica do root "nautilus"
<batata> *acessei
<eloi_carneiro> batata: desculpa mas essa eu não vou saber te responder
<eloi_carneiro> se vc acessar aquele caminho via terminal
<eloi_carneiro> e manda um ls -lau
<eloi_carneiro> ele tem que exibir tudo
<eloi_carneiro> se não aparecer pode ser alguma coisa relacionada a permissão, que é estranho porque vc esta como root
<eloi_carneiro> agora estou pensando em coisas possíveis, como o root não necessariamente tem uma interface gráfica
<eloi_carneiro> tipo vc nunca conectou com ele via interface
<batata> eloi_carneiro: sim, sim...aparece permiçao negada, mas o arquivo propriamente dito, ja esta exluido...vlw !
<eloi_carneiro> pode ser que falte alguma configuração para isso
<eloi_carneiro> fecho
<Celeron2133> oi
<eduardor-web> Entrando desde http://www.ubuconla.org/chat.php para la reunión UbuConLA
<rcbdesigner> hggdh, a ursinha está viajando?.. nunca mais a vi por aqui
<BartOC> eduardor-web sale excelente
<ubuntero> hola
<Joao_> hello all, there is someone that know how make cloud service on ubuntu?
<Joao_> hello all, there is someone that know how make cloud service on ubuntu? please, I'll be tanksfull
<Joao_> tem alguem que conhece o cloud service do ubuntu?
<Joao_> ou tem algum tutorial?
<eduardor-web> gracias BartOC
<tiagoscd> vitorlobo: :)
<selena2013> hola
<Rodrigo> boa noite a todos
<mwallacesd> boa
#ubuntu-br 2013-03-14
<danielmato> buenas noches
<unimix> boa noite danielmato ;)
<danielmato> hola unimix
<PabloRubianes> hola danielmato unimix
<PabloRubianes> toy terminando de comer...
<unimix> Ola PabloRubianes !
<PabloRubianes> en 10 toy
<danielmato> hola PabloRubianes, yo creo que me toca ahora...
<BartOC> Buenas noches  PabloRubianes
<danielmato> como y vuelvo
<BartOC> Buenas noches unimix
<unimix> ola BartOC , boa noite
<BartOC> Cuanto falta para la reunion de ubuConla
<unimix> Estamos na espera de PabloRubianes que esta acabando de jantar
<BartOC> perfecto quedo atent
<BartOC> atento
<CyL> O que é ubuConla?
<unimix> CyL, UBUntu CONferences LAtinoamerica
<BartOC> CyL www.ubuconla.org
<CyL> Obrigado
<unimix> :)
<CyL> Só uma curiosidade: porque isso está acontecendo no ##ubuntu-br?
<BartOC> en la reunion pasada de UbuConLA entro un miembro de Ubuntu-Br y ofrecio realizar la reunion en el canal
<StepsRabbit> a quem quiser aderir http://mint-pt.tk
<PabloRubianes> toy
<PabloRubianes> unimix, danielmato BartOC
<unimix> tiagoscd, vamos la ?
<PabloRubianes> tiagoscd, me dijo que no va a poder estar
<PabloRubianes> quieren mudarla a uruguay
<PabloRubianes> ?
<unimix> y ... pero asi se dispersa la gente
<unimix> PabloRubianes, tiagoscd no dejo a alguien acting ?
<unimix> como reemplazo ?
<PabloRubianes> me acabo de escribir en el talk que se le complico
<PabloRubianes> no se
<unimix> ok, mudemos
<CyL> Acho que não terão problemas, existem outros operadores do canal.
<unimix> CyL, obrigado mais acho melhor deixar para outra oportunidade (discolpa meu portuñol)
<CyL> unimix: disponha
<zednet> Fica a dica pra quem quiser comprar : http://www.linuxnewmedia.com.br/shopping/livro/lpi_1_4_ed_lpi_2_2_ed
<zednet> eles mandam o livro da 2ª edição com um XEROX das diferenças da 3ª edição
<zednet> e não te visam nada sobre . Além da demora para enviar. Fica a dica
<danielmato> volvi
<Julinux>  port 22: Network is unreachable - alguém pode me ajudar com isso ?
<spiga|2> o que vc pretende fazer
<spiga|2> ?
<spiga|2> Julinux: o que o senhor pretente fazer
<Julinux> servidor ssh, mas sempre da erro nas portas quando vou tentar acessar externo
<Julinux> na rede local pega normal, mas só na rede local
<f_dallbem> Julinux, tem que liberar a porta no modem
<vitor_makyama> tiagoscd, como faço para me cadastrar para entrar remotamente no ubuntu?
<vitor_makyama> tiagoscd, eu vi no site de RS e tentei, porém da erro no site
<vitor_makyama> tiagoscd, tem outra forma?
<vitor_makyama> boa noite alguém pode me ajudar a cadastrar um usuário para logar remoto no ubuntu 12.10
<rafaelsoaresbr_> vitor_makyama, já criou o usuário?
<vitor_makyama> rafaelsoaresbr_, eu não estou conseguindo criar o usuario
<rafaelsoaresbr_> vitor_makyama, abra "Contas de usuário" e clique em "Desbloquear"
<rafaelsoaresbr_> vitor_makyama, depois clique em "+"
<vitor_makyama> rafaelsoaresbr_, vou tentar
<rafaelsoaresbr_> vitor_makyama, mas se bem que nem é preciso
<rafaelsoaresbr_> vitor_makyama, basta abrir o "Compartilhamento da área de trabalho" e ativar e definir uma senha lá
<samurai_black> tiagoscd: !ping
<gmendes> opa brigado
<felquiz> Boa noite geral, tenho um server ubuntu em casa com web e ftp instalado funcionando ok! externo e interno. O meu problema é o 'noip2'. Precisava colocar o comando # noip2 para iniciar junto do boot... mais não estou conseguindo nem inserindo no /etc/rc.local nem fazendo script alguem pode me ajudar?
<felquiz> alguem???
<felquiz> como colocar um comando no boot do ubuntu server? alguem???
<tortuguito> hi
<tortuguito> alguem online?
<felquiz> ae
<tortuguito> felquiz
<tortuguito> manja de centos?
<felquiz> no desculpe
<felquiz> manja de colocar um comando no boot do server ubuntu?
<felquiz> queria que toda vez que inicia-se o ubuntu ele aciona-se o codigo noip2
<tortuguito> nem manjo
<chacon> Galera alguem pode me ajudar? acabei de instalar o ubuntu 12.04 e a tela do meu note nao funciona é um chip grafico intel
<Cesar_Augusto> alguém vivo ai :D
<Cesar_Augusto> como anda o ubuntu ?
<Cesar_Augusto> vou baixar a versão nova para testar aqui
<Cesar_Augusto> já que um cliente me deu um pc usado e vou usar ele para testes :D
<Cesar_Augusto> uai , a versão 12.10 é a ultima uaheuhae
<Cesar_Augusto> achei que tivesse outra :P
<Cesar_Augusto> então já tenho ela :D
<vixit> tento instalar ubuntu no meu notbook
<vixit> trava ao instalar
<SOUL_OF_R00T> bom dia
<Marcelo_> Alguém poderia me tirar uma pequena dúvida sobre o ubuntu server?
<Marcelo_> ??
<eloi_carneiro> Marcelo_: pergunta! caso alguém souber já vai respondendo!
<Marcelo_> Obrigado. Ai vai: No meu serviço eu instalei o ubuntu server e já está em uso e indo bem. É que por falta de espaço mesmo, estou levando o servidor sem monitor instalado. Será que isso acarretará algum problema futuro ao sistema?
<eloi_carneiro> Marcelo_: não
<eloi_carneiro> Marcelo_: o ubuntu server por padrão não tem interface gráfica
<Marcelo_> Legal. Era só isso. Obridado eloi. Bom dia a vc e a todos.  Estou indo para o serv agora...
<eloi_carneiro> Marcelo_: vc quer saber se vc tivesse um monitor ligado a ele, poderia ver algum erro ou aviso diferente do que é visto via um conexão ssh po exemplo, é isso que vc quer saber?
<Marcelo_> Legal
<eloi_carneiro> Marcelo_: fica de olho no /var/log/syslog
<Marcelo_> Ah tá..  valeu
<eloi_carneiro> vc sabe como que faz isso?
<eloi_carneiro> tail -f /var/log/syslog
<Marcelo_> Não... Sou iniciante no Linux, mas sei que não é dificil.   Dá para ver pelo nano, né?
<eloi_carneiro> usa o tail -f
<eloi_carneiro> que ele fica rodando mostrando apenas as novas linhas
<eloi_carneiro> Marcelo_: servidores linux falam com vc, é só saber como escutar
<eloi_carneiro> Marcelo_: e é pelos arquivos .log  ;-)
<Marcelo_> Realmente - Isso eu sei..
<Marcelo_> Instalei e puz o servidor para funcionar lá só lendo foruns. Não sabia nada.
<eloi_carneiro> Marcelo_: se vc quiser algo mais profissional, pode usar o nagios ou zabbix para monitorar não só esse servidores como os outros dispositivos da rede
<eloi_carneiro> Marcelo_: inclusive ele tem opção de enviar e-mail e SMS
<Marcelo_> Acho que lá não há necessidade. É uma rede bem pequena com só 3 computadores e pouco informação diária acumulada.
<eloi_carneiro> Marcelo_:  com erros dos serviços do servidor
<Rubem> Bom Dia
<eloi_carneiro> bom dia
<Marcelo_> bom dia
<Raphael_> Bom dia
<Marcelo_> Amigos preciso ir...  Bom dia, abraço a todos...  e muito obrigado
<Raphael_> Nunca usei o ubuntu na vida
<Raphael_> E resolvi começar a usar
<Raphael_> troquei meu windows 7 pelo ubuntu
<Raphael_> e resolvi começar a futucar
<Raphael_> só que fui ativar o efeito cubo
<Raphael_> e minha maquina não aparece mais nada
<Raphael_> alguem poderia me ajudar
<Raphael_> ?
<Raphael_> ?
<SOUL_OF_R00T> experimente mover o ~/.kde
<Raphael_> como faço?
<Raphael_> sou novo
<Raphael_> no linux
<SOUL_OF_R00T> "cd ~/"
<SOUL_OF_R00T> "mv .kde .kde-old"
<Raphael_> quando digito esse comando no terminal
<Raphael_> diz comando não encontrado
<SOUL_OF_R00T> sem as aspas são dois comandos numa linha vc vai para o home
<SOUL_OF_R00T> na outra mv move o .kde
<SOUL_OF_R00T> leia os man
<Raphael_> eu fiz sem as aspas mesmo
<Raphael_> avisa que o comando não foi encontrado
<eloi_carneiro> Raphael_: recria o seu usuário
<Raphael_> como faço
<Raphael_> ?
<eloi_carneiro> isso ai é problema de configuração
<Raphael_> eu ja li alguns foruns
<eloi_carneiro> deixa eu acha algo aqui
<eloi_carneiro> um minuto
<Raphael_> dizendo isso
<eloi_carneiro> vc entra como root
<eloi_carneiro> no terminal
<eloi_carneiro> vai em /home
<Raphael_> ok
<eloi_carneiro> e manda um ls
<eloi_carneiro> vc vai achar a sua pasta
<eloi_carneiro> me passa o nome dela por favor
<Raphael_> raphael
<Raphael_> o nome da pasta
<eloi_carneiro> dai como root vc faz um: mv raphael raphael_bkp
<eloi_carneiro> não faz ainda
<eloi_carneiro> espera eu terminar de explicar
<Raphael_> ok
<eloi_carneiro> isso vai renomear a sua parta blz
<eloi_carneiro> depois vc manda um
<Raphael_> certo
<eloi_carneiro> mkdir raphael
<eloi_carneiro> vc vai criar uma outra pasta do zero
<Raphael_> ok
<eloi_carneiro> depois vc manda um cp -a /etc/skel/* raphael/.
<Raphael_> ok
<eloi_carneiro> isso vai copiar as configurações básicas da pasta de um usuário para a sua pasta
<eloi_carneiro> depois para finalizar
<Raphael_> ..
<eloi_carneiro> vc manda um chown -R raphael:raphael raphael
<eloi_carneiro> como vc fez tudo isso em root
<eloi_carneiro> vc vai dar a permissão para o usuario raphael e grupo raphael para a pasta raphael
<eloi_carneiro> entendeu
<eloi_carneiro> pronto
<eloi_carneiro> reinicia a sessão
<eloi_carneiro> e entra novamente
<eloi_carneiro> dai ele vai recriar as suas pastas do zero
<Raphael_> ok
<eloi_carneiro> e vc copia os seus arquivos do raphael_bkp para raphael
<Raphael_> massa
<Raphael_> vou tentar agora
<eloi_carneiro> e toma cuidado com essas configurações de cubo
<eloi_carneiro> e efeitos
<eloi_carneiro> pra estragar o desktop é um pulo
<Raphael_> certo
<eloi_carneiro> um minuto
<eloi_carneiro> se der alguma coisa errada
<eloi_carneiro> é só voltar o raphael_bkp para raphael
<eloi_carneiro> com o comando mv raphael_bkp raphael
<eloi_carneiro> ok?
<eloi_carneiro> deu pra entender?
<Raphael_> ok
<Raphael_> deu sim.
<Raphael_> muito obrigado eloi_carneiro, vou tentar aqui
<raphael_> eloi_carneiro
<raphael_> resolvido
<raphael_> voltou a funcionar no modo normal
<rafaelsoaresbr> bom dia moçada
<SOUL_OF_R00T> se alguém puder testar e me dizer se o stream de audio está rodando em http://iworks.srv.br:8000 grato!
<eloi_carneiro> SOUL_OF_R00T: vou de vlc novamente
<SOUL_OF_R00T> ok amigo
<eloi_carneiro> A entrada não pode ser aberta:
<eloi_carneiro> O VLC não é capaz de abrir o MRL 'http://iworks.srv.br:8000'. Verifique o registro de erros para maiores detalhes.
<SOUL_OF_R00T> já notei que o erro é em alguns dns na rede mas não aqui
<SOUL_OF_R00T> tenta o audacious
<SOUL_OF_R00T> aqui esta tocando e o pessoal de um canal fora br consegue
<eloi_carneiro> pelo rhythmbox não deu certo
<eloi_carneiro> audacious
<eloi_carneiro> qual é esse?
<eloi_carneiro> deixa eu ver se acho no synaptic
<SOUL_OF_R00T> é um primo do winamp mas veja se dai está resolvendo o dns com o comando dig no console
<eloi_carneiro> humm
<eloi_carneiro> ok
<felquiz> Bom dia!
<SOUL_OF_R00T> :) bom dia
<felquiz> Tenho um server de web e ftp em casa, ubuntu servel - gostaria de colocar o comando: "noip2" para rodar assim que o boot fosse feito, mas não estou conseguindo. será que alguem pode me ajudar?
<SOUL_OF_R00T> de uma googleada por cron e como adicionar comandos na crontab isso vai te ajudar
<eloi_carneiro> o seu ip é 177.130.134.244
<eloi_carneiro> ?
<felquiz> hum.. massa! eu cheguei a colocar no /etc/rc.local mais nda
<felquiz> o meu eloi?
<SOUL_OF_R00T> isso ái eloi_carneiro
<SOUL_OF_R00T> então ele está resolvendo dns
<SOUL_OF_R00T> tem que conectar
<SOUL_OF_R00T> a porta 8000 esta aberta no firewall
<eloi_carneiro> SOUL_OF_R00T: sim, porém o nmap não retornou a sua porta 8000
<SOUL_OF_R00T> e estou dom dois clientes conectados
<eloi_carneiro> SOUL_OF_R00T: "e agora josé?"
<SOUL_OF_R00T> mancadas na internet o provedor de alguém pode estar com squid na 8000
<eloi_carneiro> SOUL_OF_R00T: e a porta 9898
<eloi_carneiro> monkeycom
<eloi_carneiro> o que é isso?
<SOUL_OF_R00T> essa eu não sei
<korda> bom dia
<rafaelsoaresbr> felquiz, ou então usa o cliente que está disponível nos repositórios
<eloi_carneiro> bom dia
<rafaelsoaresbr> felquiz, ou ainda se vc usa adsl, tem alguns modens que fazem isso
<korda> alguém por me explicar pq não to conseguindo executar get-apt update nem instalar nenhum respositório oficial?
<eloi_carneiro> qual a versão do linux
<eloi_carneiro> ?
<korda> E: Não foi possível obter trava /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Recurso temporariamente indisponível)
<korda> E: Não foi possível travar o diretório /var/lib/apt/lists/
<korda> ubuntu 12.10
<eloi_carneiro> korda: essa mensagem aparece quando tem outro programa em uso
<eloi_carneiro> tipo o programa de update esta rodando
<eloi_carneiro> e vc quer usar o central de programas do ubuntu
<eloi_carneiro> ou o synaptic
<eloi_carneiro> ou simplesmente o apt-get
<korda> eloi_carneiro: então, eu tava baixando um arquivo em torrent, dae fui tentar instalar o audacious e não consegui
<eloi_carneiro> entendeu? tem mais de um programa aberto ai?
<korda> eloi_carneiro: não baixava
<korda> eloi_carneiro: dae eu reiniciei o pc
<korda> eloi_carneiro: mas mesmo assim n consigo
<eloi_carneiro> estranho
<eloi_carneiro> vc sabe olhar os processo do linux?
<korda> eloi_carneiro: não sei :/
<eloi_carneiro> o pior que eu estou enferrujado rsrsrs
<korda> vou reiniciar de novo aqui
<korda> já volto
<eloi_carneiro> eu uso o htop via terminal
<eloi_carneiro> ok
<korda> eloi_carneiro: dá uma olhada por favor
<korda> eloi_carneiro: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5613642/
<korda> eloi_carneiro: n sei oq é isso
<korda> eloi_carneiro: :/
<eloi_carneiro> korda:
<eloi_carneiro> korda: vai no terminal como root
<korda> eloi_carneiro: eu executei de novo o update e foi o/
<eloi_carneiro> rsrs
<korda> agora fez tudo
<korda> sem erros
<eloi_carneiro> fecho
<korda> eloi_carneiro: agora o sistema deu uma atualização de segurança
<korda> eloi_carneiro: to instalando ela
<korda> eloi_carneiro:  \o/    voltou ao normal, ufaa
<felquiz> rafaelsoaresbr
<felquiz> desculpe a demora, estava estudando sobre o cron
<felquiz> eu tentei todos os arquivos noip possiveis, nenhum funciona com o boot =/ meu roteador sem chance kkk vou ver se consigo fazer o cron e testar aqui.. agora.. o cron é por horarios né, mas e se esse horario nao bater com a hora do boot? ele aciona mesmo assim?
<hggdh> felquiz: nao vai funcionar. Para isto terias que usar o anacron
<Marcelo__> Boa tarde pessoal
<Marcelo__> estou tendo um problema com um servidor
<Marcelo__> com fstab e samba
<Marcelo__> alguem poderia dar um help?
<carmine_> ae, pessoas! td bem?
<carmine_> gostaria de uma orientação de voces
<carmine_> estou com xubuntu istalado na minha máquina, mas pretendo instalar uma placa de video
<carmine_> uma que tenha 1 g de memoria ou mais
<carmine_> alguém tem uma sugestão?
<carmine_> minha placa-mae é uma asus p8h61-mle/br
<carmine_> processado i7 intel
<carmine_> alguma dica?
<altecnologic> boa tarde
<altecnologic> estou tentando baixar o kubuntu server... mas so acho o ubuntu server. alguem poderia me ajudar?
<henry796> Boa Tarde
<henry796> alguém poderia me dizer como fazer para instalar o ubuntu apartir de um pendrive
<henry796> ?
<f_dallbem> henry796, vc pode criar um pendrive com o ubuntu com o unetbootin
<f_dallbem> ou com o criador de discos que vem no próprio ubuntu
<henry796> mas, tipo, baixei a iso do ubuntu pra colocar ela num pendrive bootavel devo usar o unebootin?
<henry796> não quero usar o ubuntu direito no pendrive e se usar o pendri como "cd" de instalação
<f_dallbem> vc usa qual sistema operacional ai?
<f_dallbem> se estiver usando o ubuntu é só fazer pelo criador de discos de inicialização
<f_dallbem> e bem simples
<altecnologic> alguem ja colocou uma distro num roteador como firmware?
<altecnologic> para hotspot
<rcbdesigner> buenas
<rcbdesigner> alguém sugere um leitor de pdf que possa fazer anotações... grifar etc?
<fredBH> Boa tarde pessoal.
<fredBH> Alguém saberia me dizer se esta máquina comprota o novo Linux numa boa?
<fredBH> Computador com processador Intel Atom D2500 (1,86GHz - Dual Core), 4GB de memória DDR3 @ 1.066MHz, Disco rígido com 500GB (SATA 3 e 7.200rpm), Processador gráfico Intel GMA 3600 (com conexão VGA), áudio integrado com até 6 (5.1) canais, rede Ethernet Gigabit, USB v2.0, gabinete Mini ITX e fonte de potência real de 160W.
<hggdh> rcbdesigner: on Ubuntu?
<hggdh> ou android?
<fredBH> É.
<hggdh> mendeleydesktop
<hggdh> fredBH: nao tenho certeza, mas deveria suportar (eu tinha um netbook,tambem Atom, mas era *muito* lento, single-processor, e fraco
<fredBH> Então este Dual Core não significa muita coisa?
<crsesilva> fredBH: suporta sim, tenho um netbook configura??o mais fracas e rodam numa boa
<fredBH> Que bom, pois quero um computador para trabalho básico (editar textos e planilhas, além de navegar pela internet).
<crsesilva> fredBH: o que tenho aqui ainda ? com ddr2 800Mhz e processador inferior a este que voc? postou
<rcbdesigner> hggdh, ubuntu
<rcbdesigner> vlw hggdh  vou dar um saque
<raclinux> boa tarde rapaziada ubuntera
<raclinux> como estão todos?
<rcbdesigner> oxi hggdh tem de registrar ?
<rcbdesigner> de boa raclinux
<raclinux> de boa cara graças a deus e vc?
<hggdh> rcbdesigner: n~ao mais me lembro, mas 'e gratuito
<rcbdesigner> falei que eu tava de boa
<rcbdesigner> hggdh, blz
<rcbdesigner> rs
<hggdh> rcbdesigner: eu, meu filho & meu irmao usavamos o mendeleydesktop para literatura tecnica (papers, etc)
<raclinux> alguem aqui ja ouviu falar sobre o ubuntu 12.10 desligar a tela sozinho?
<rcbdesigner> vi aqui agora hggdh ele pergunta profissao.. nivel de escolaridade etc
<rcbdesigner> raclinux, não
<rcbdesigner> o que aconteceu?.. tipo um hibernar?
<raclinux> então rc, o meu monitor apaga sozinho mesmo com o ubuntu configurado para não desligar nunca e sem proteção de tela
<raclinux> estou usando o ubuntu 12.10 gnome remix 64 bits
<rcbdesigner> massa esse mendley... muitos artigos academicos na minha área
<raclinux> tenho o print das duas telas conforme configurei
<rcbdesigner> sei não man
<rcbdesigner> to usando o 12.04
<rcbdesigner> e não passei por isso
<Augusto> Como posso instalar o ubuntu 12.10 desktop pelo pendrive?
<rcbdesigner> usa o unetbootin Augusto
<Augusto> eu uso
<rcbdesigner> mas lembre-se que irá formatar o seu pendrive
<Augusto> e quando tá copiando os arquivos dá erro e o instalador para
<Augusto> Vai tudo correto
<Augusto> Mas quando tá copiando os arquivos dá um erro (nao me lembro qual) e o instalador trava
<Augusto> Alguem pode me ajuda?
<rcbdesigner> tentou formatar o pendrive antes?
<Augusto> Sim eu formato
<rcbdesigner> será que o download do .iso do 12.10 ta inteiro?
<Augusto> 781.312
<rcbdesigner> será que não deu erro antes qd tava baixando
<rcbdesigner> hum.. parece estar ok
<Augusto> Baixei pelo torrent
<rcbdesigner> no unetbootin você ta escolhendo ubuntu 12.10 com a versão certa 32bits ou 64bits né?
<Augusto> Eu tenho a versão desktop 12.10 do ubuntu
<Augusto> mas no unetbootin nao tem desktop
<rcbdesigner> ???
<Augusto> so tem live, hd media e net install
<hggdh> rcbdesigner: responda alguma coisa (o mendeley é muito usado por pesquisadores e professores universitários)
<rcbdesigner> você já viu os videos tutoriais do unetbootin?
<Augusto> nao
<hggdh> rcbdesigner: e eles estão interessados em saber o, ah, spread de areas
<rcbdesigner> spread seria o que mesmo?
<Augusto> Olha
<rcbdesigner> Augusto, coloca live
<Augusto> Vou colocar
<hggdh> rcbdesigner: quão espalhadas são as áreas
<hggdh> rcbdesigner: spread -- espalhar, estender, distribuir, aumentar a distancia, etc
<rcbdesigner> Augusto, segue esse video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nzpbLssO5AI ele fala em formatar em fat32 e nem precisa selecionar a versão lá em cima
<rcbdesigner> hggdh, entendi
<hggdh> rcbdesigner: "my fingers are spread" -- meus dedos (da mão) estão abertos
<rcbdesigner> blz
<rcbdesigner> vou voltar a estudar aqui... boa sorte Augusto e raclinux na solução dos seus problemas
<Augusto> vlw
<rcbdesigner> hggdh, obrigado mais uma vez pelo programa
<DOGUS> ola kero saber como funciona a licenca com vendas de pcs com ubun5u
<DOGUS> ubuntu*
<carlosrui> Ola boa tarde!
<carlosrui> cade a ceva Daniel Lara ?
<DOGUS> olá boa tarde
<Absent> buenas, alguém por ae?
<Absent-87> alguém por aí?
<Absent-87> alguém por aí?
<mwallacesd> =)
<MarceloLeaes> boa tarde
<MarceloLeaes> estou precisano inserir um comando para verificar a existencia de uma linha em um arquivo .conf, se nao encontrar a linha que preciso ele deve inserir esta linha
<MarceloLeaes> alguma ideia, tipo, de preferencia em um unico comando
<filipefds> Fala aí meu amigo Luccas....
<filipefds> rsrsrsrs
<luccasneto> fala ai Filipão
<luccasneto> Pessoal, alguém sabe se é possível usar camera plugin and player usando ubuntu no virtualbox?
<absent-87> buenas, alguém por ae?
<diegosarzi__> opa
<absent-87> diegosarzi__: ta por ae?
<diegosarzi__> alguem sabe me dizer se no ubuntu server funciona o /etc/rc.local ? Coloco os scripts, autorizo eles com chmod +x mas quando rola o reboot ele não aciona o comando =/ só consigo fazer com crontable mas ai fica rodando queria só uma vez e no boot.. alguem!?
<diegosarzi__> opa absent
<absent-87> diegosarzi__: estou com um probleminha de boot
<absent-87> simplesmente fica piscando o cursor e não dá boot
<absent-87> diegosarzi__: vc sabe resolver isso?
<absent-87> é um netbook então só tem entrada usb
<evandro> boa noite pessoal!
<evandro> estou com um problema e preciso de uma dica
<evandro> estou tentando acessar um site e visualizo sempre o conteúdo de um servidor antigo, tenho certeza de que o domínio foi transferido para outro servidor, e tem um conteúdo diferente do que estou vendo.
<evandro> já apaguei o cache do navegador, tanto chrome quanto firefox, mas não muda o resultado
<absent-87> limpa o cache
<absent-87> eita
<evandro> tenho outra máquina ligada na mesma rede, rodando win xp que enxerga a versão correta
<absent-87> formata rs
<evandro> alguém tem idéia do que posso fazer para enxergar o site correto?
<absent-87> eu não sei Evandro
<absent-87> vc sabe como arrumar bug de boot?
<absent-87> evandro:
<evandro> qual o bug, apresenta alguma mensagem?
<absent-87> evandro: fica piscando cursor na tela e não dá boot
<evandro> tava funcionando e parou?
<absent-87> Não
<absent-87> instalei o ubuntu pela primeira vez
<absent-87> e deu nisso
<absent-87> pela primeira vez nesse netbook
<evandro> absent-87, formatou e instalou?
<absent-87> evandro: isso, tinha windows, mandei substituir o windows
<evandro> absent-87, qual a versão?
<absent-87> 12.04
<evandro> boa, eu tbem uso 12.04
<absent-87> evandro: tem alguma sugestão pra ajeitar isso?
<evandro> vc formatou primeiro e depois mandou instalar?
<absent-87> é
<evandro> sinceramente eu tentaria formatar e instalar novamente
<evandro> já usou este cd de instalação em outra máquina e funcionou?
<SOUL_OF_R00T> boa noite
<ForeverStallone> saudações nerds!
<absent-87> ForeverStallone: buenas
<ForeverStallone> alguem poderia me responder uma questão sobre hardware
<absent-87> ForeverStallone: poderia me responder uma questão sobre boot que não inicia? ahiuwoahwow
<ForeverStallone> talvez
<ForeverStallone_> meu desculpe perdi a conexão com a net
<ForeverStallone_> pode refazer a pergunta
<ForeverStallone_> ?
<absent-87> ForeverStallone_: instalei o ubuntu num netbook
<absent-87> na hora de iniciar fica piscando o cursor e não inicia
<ForeverStallone_> e..
<absent-87> só fica nisso
<ForeverStallone_> na boua? já tentou reinstalar
<ForeverStallone_> ?
<absent-87> então quando tento dar boot pelo pendrive dae ele inicia
<absent-87> em vez de entrar no modo de instalaçÃO
<ForeverStallone_> hm..
<ForeverStallone_> ?
<ForeverStallone_> já tentou reinstalar
<ForeverStallone_> hm...
<ForeverStallone_> peraí
<ForeverStallone_> absent, fale com os operadores daq do irc
<ForeverStallone_> hggdh, cyl
<absent-87> ForeverStallone_: mas ninguém responde ;/
<ForeverStallone_> hggdg, olá?
<SparK_> Opa... queria tirar uma dúvida... ForeverStallone_?
<ForeverStallone_> fale
<ForeverStallone_> pode falar
<SparK_> seguinte...
<SparK_> stou instalando o Ubuntu 12.10 x64 na minha máquina. Chega uma parte da instalação que simplesmente para de instalar... ele não chega a travar o computador, mas fica parado lá sem fazer mais nada.
<SparK_> linha é essa: "ubuntu ubiquity: update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-3.5.0.17-generic"
<SparK_> ja entrei com o nomodeset ligado, desligado, boot pelo uefi, sem uefi.. nada da certo
<ForeverStallone_> e..
<SparK_> tentei o 64 e o 86
<SparK_> sempre travam nessa parte
<ForeverStallone_> nuss
<SparK_> passei o dia hoje pesquisando e nada
<ForeverStallone_> daí chega a travar o pc
<SparK_> nao...
<SparK_> o pc fica de boa
<ForeverStallone_> já deixou instalando
<ForeverStallone_> ...
<SparK_> consigo mexer no backgroud, quando eu uso o live cd
<ForeverStallone_> to ligado
<SparK_> deixei por 2 horas isso
<SparK_> e nunca saiu!!
<ForeverStallone_> u.u
<SparK_> fui almoçar e quando voltei, estava lá ainda
<SparK_> =/
<ForeverStallone_> nuss
<SparK_> minha placa de vídeo é nvidia
<SparK_> mas nao sei se eh por causa disso
<ForeverStallone_> ?
<ForeverStallone_> já tentou desmarcar a opção de atualizar enquanto instala
<SparK_> sim...
<SparK_> cheguei até a desligar tudo de wifi aqui
<SparK_> eauaheuaehaeuh[
<ForeverStallone_> ta tentando em dual
<ForeverStallone_> boot?
<SparK_> no começo estava, mas agora não mais
<SparK_> deliguei o outro HD
<ForeverStallone_> hm...
<SparK_> uma merda
<SparK_> =/
<SparK_> nao vi ninguem que tenha passado por isso ainda
<SparK_> to tentando agora instalar o 12.04 lts
<ForeverStallone_> aeee spark sou meio novato no ubuntu quando eu sei responder uma questão eu respondo, mas a sua não tenho idéa :/
<SparK_> hehehe
<SparK_> tranquilo
<ForeverStallone_> mas acho q tem haver com a bios
<ForeverStallone_> ;)
<ForeverStallone_> #FIKAADICA
<SparK_> vou continuar a saga aqui
<SparK_> pois eh
<SparK_> pensei nisso tb
<ForeverStallone_> boa sorte
<ForeverStallone_> estava com uma dúvida
<ForeverStallone_> tb
<SparK_> mas a merda da minha placa mãe, (ou eu sou mto burro) nao rola de desativar o secure boot
<ForeverStallone_> u.u
<ForeverStallone_> acho q pode ser isso
<SparK_> vou dar uma olhada aqui
<SparK_> valeu carqa
<ForeverStallone_> blz
<ForeverStallone_> vou indo nessa
<ForeverStallone_> flw
<SparK_> vlws
<SparK_> o/
<ForeverStallone_> \o
<diegosarzi__> alguem já montou server pra radio web?
<paladinn> sim
<diegosarzi__> opa
<paladinn> é básico isso diegosarzi__ , google it
<diegosarzi__> e ae paladiin
<diegosarzi__> estou pesquisando
<diegosarzi__> na verdade, gostaria só de uma recomendação
<paladinn> e qual sua dificuldade ?
<diegosarzi__> tem o icecast2
<paladinn> ah o próprio rythmbox oferece esse plugin
<diegosarzi__> e o shoutcast
<paladinn> sim tem varios
<diegosarzi__> eu tenho um server linux
<diegosarzi__> e outro pc no ubuntu
<paladinn> legal
<paladinn> e o q vc quer fazer ?
<diegosarzi__> queria saber para audio que eu possa colocar microfone ao vivo e musicas
<diegosarzi__> qual melhor opção?
<paladinn> não tem melhor opção, tem a que você se adaptar melhor
<diegosarzi__> e qual software seria bom para isso no ubuntu? coloquei o Internet Dj Console mas parece que só funcioona com o JACK
<paladinn> todas são ótimas opções
<diegosarzi__> rs...
<paladinn> o ruim de usuários é a configuração, manual, leitura
<paladinn> tem que se dedicar
<diegosarzi__> sugestão talvez? kk
<diegosarzi__> estou tentando.
<diegosarzi__> utilizando o irc como forma de estudo também...
<paladinn> não tenho sugestão, não sei qual recomendar, alguem no canal que esteja lendo e souber alguma dica, fica avontade !!!
<paladinn> sim diegosarzi__
<diegosarzi__> de qualquer forma
<diegosarzi__> muito obrigado paladinn!
<paladinn> é nóis o/
<absent-87> ae galera, alguém sabe como resolver o não-boot do meu netbook?
<paladinn> não-boot absent-87 ? conte-nos mais
<absent-87> paladinn: instalei o ubuntu no meu netbook e na hora que terminou e reiniciou
<absent-87> ficou piscando o cursor
<absent-87> de texto
<absent-87> e não iniciou
<diegosarzi__> qual conf do note?
<absent-87> fica só nisso
<diegosarzi__> e qual versão do ubuntu voce isntalaou?
<paladinn> carrega a bios, abre o grub ? entra na tela de login ?
<absent-87> Atom 1.6 2 Giga de memória
<absent-87> ubuntu 12.04
<diegosarzi__> hum..
<diegosarzi__> pode ser isso
<diegosarzi__> eu tenho um P4 aqui, 3.0 1gb
<absent-87> se eu faço boot pelo pendrive entra normal
<absent-87> mas se tento boot pelo hd não vai
<paladinn> já formatou e tentou denovo ?
<diegosarzi__> instalei o 12, 10 nda... só o 8 funcionou.
<absent-87> não consigo formatar
<absent-87> porque quando dou boot pelo pendrive ele já entra direto no sistema instalado
<diegosarzi__> ta dando o boot no cd ou pendrive?
<diegosarzi__> queima um dvd
<absent-87> é um netbook amigo
<diegosarzi__> ah malz
<diegosarzi__> vai ter que arrumar um dvd externo..
<paladinn> abre entrar nas opções da BIOS ?
<paladinn> sabe*
<absent-87> paladinn: sim
<absent-87> paladinn: formato windows dês a minha adolecência rs
<paladinn> mas linux
<absent-87> linux comecei recentemente
<diegosarzi__> já tentou colocar outro boot no pendrive
<diegosarzi__> de um windows ou qualquer para ver se reconhece?
<absent-87> diegosarzi__: não
<diegosarzi__> pode ser que você descubra mais alguma pista
<diegosarzi__> se rodar tenta colocar novamente a do ubuntu se não rodar ai é outra coisa XD
<absent-87> bha, que trabalheira rs
<absent-87> mas acho que não vai ter outro jeito mesmo
<diegosarzi__> kkk
<diegosarzi__> vale a pena
<diegosarzi__> win xurume...
#ubuntu-br 2013-03-15
<Spiga> alguem trabalha com rede wireless.
<paladinn> sim Spiga
<Spiga> tira uma duvida aki ... to querendo um rotiador wireless de longo alcance em 1 ambiente de apenas sem barreiras.
<paladinn> 400MB prolink
<paladinn> 300MB
<paladinn> 150MB
<paladinn> mbps
<paladinn> depende
<paladinn> 3 antes
<paladinn> 2 antenas
<paladinn> quanto você quer pagar ?
<Spiga> 3 e 2 antenas... 300mbps
<Spiga> ate 2.5k
<paladinn> sim tem uns tplink bom 120~ 300mbps 3 antenas
<paladinn> 2.5 ta louco quer servir wireless pra cidade toda
<paladinn> ai monta provedor rs
<Spiga> nao nao ... e so para empresa que ue trampo ..
<Spiga> tenho um raido de 200m para cobrir.
<Spiga> no caso eu tava pensando em 2 antes direcional.. em 1 ponto da fabrica.
<Spiga> uma ficaria no lado externo apontando ... para outro setor ... e 1 distribuindo internamente.
<paladinn> sim
<Spiga> mas com antenas direcional. elas precisam de alimentação propria ou so ligar no router e seja feliz
<Spiga> ou sera que com 2 antenas de 5dbi.. eu conseguiria cobrir esse caso.
<Spiga> pois tenho 1 cisco 1 antena interna. ele consegue cobrir um raio de 75m
<bravosuporte> #ubuntu-br-rs
<bravosuporte> \j#ubuntu-br-rs
<Celeron2133> boa noite
<Francisco_Favaro> Boa Noite, galera
<bravosuporte> ms hekp
<bravosuporte> ms help
<Rodrigo> boa noite galera
<lowbit-sh> Boa noite Rodrigo.
<lowbit-sh> Rodrigo, tudo bem?
<Rodrigo> lowbit-sh, tudo na paz !!! apenas passando para ver a galera rs
<lowbit-sh> Rodrigo, legal. Sou novo aqui. Voltei a frequentar o IRC faz pouquíssimo tempo.
<Rodrigo> lowbit-sh, somos 2 então
<lowbit-sh> Rodrigo, rs.
<Celeron2133> bons tempos de IRC
<Celeron2133> epoca boa
<Celeron2133> a informatica de hoje não está com nada
<hggdh> heh
<DTuX> noite
<DTuX> algué ja teve experiencia com samba4?
<niltonvasques> Alguém sabe como fazer pra colocar aqueles ícones nas pastas? Exemplo na home eu tenho Pictures e o ícone da pasta tem umas fotos... se eu criar uma pasta Pictures em outro local como por o ícone?
<SOUL_OF_R00T> bom dia
<SOUL_OF_R00T> bom dia a todos alguém acordado pra fazer um teste pra mim?
<nosklo> SOUL_OF_R00T: se vc tivesse falado o teste já, eu faria, mas agora tenho que sair
<nosklo> SOUL_OF_R00T: sugiro vc falar o teste logo pra quem ir acordando já ver
<Deivan> Alguém saberia me dizer se a Phitronics fabricante de placas mãe com processadores incorporados deixou de existir?
<SOUL_OF_R00T> valeu nosklo eu tinha ido a padaria
<SOUL_OF_R00T> caso alguém possa fazer um teste no streaming de audio que pus no servidor tente conectar em http://iworks.srv.br:800 com um media player e me diga se está funcionando, grato
<SOUL_OF_R00T> http://iworks.srv.br:8000 desculpem
<Pardal> olá
<Pardal> Alguem pode me ajudar a logar meu umbutu no AD
<LIVI> desculpe sou nova ainda no meio linux
<LIVI> gostaria de saber se esta versão do ubuntu no site é executavel no cd
<LIVI> ou tenho que instalar ela pra utilizar os recursos do software?
<LIVI> pois tenho o windows instalado no meu pc e nao gostaria de corromper meu dados ao utilizar o ubuntu
<Deivan> Ainda esta no ar SOUL_OF_R00T, aqui no meu não consegui conectar...
<Deivan> Foi uma pergunta...
<Deivan> AFK
<kernel> existe algum arquivo que armazena a senha wi-fi atravez do serviço connman?
<evandro_> bom dia pessoal
<evandro_> tenho duas máquinas ligadas na mesma rede, uma via cabo e doutra via wi-fi
<evandro_> via cabo roda win xp e via wi-fi ubuntu 12.04
<evandro_> na maquina com win eu digito o endereço de um site, consigo acessar, fazer login etc.
<evandro_> via ubuntu eu não consigo, vejo apenas a versão antiga do site, antes de ser trocado de servidor na segunda-feira
<evandro_> apaguei o cache do chrome e do firefox mas não consigo ver o site novo
<evandro_> alguém tem uma idéia de como resolver isso?
<evandro_> tem alguém por aqui?
<evandro_> alguém tem uma idéia de como resolver isso?
<MarceloVaz> bom dia pessoal
<MarceloVaz> preciso inserir uma linha no smb.conf toda vez que o serviço receber reload-restart
<MarceloVaz> teria que ficar na sessão global
<MarceloVaz> alguma dica ?
<korda> bom dia
<luismerten> bom dia
<luismerten> Alguém pode me ajudar?
<galvao_> bom dia
<korda> bom dia
<galvao_> meu skype nao abre no ubuntu 13.04     pelo terminal da aseguuinte menagem: ~$ skype
<galvao_> Falha de segmentação (imagem do núcleo gravada)
<luismerten> ao mandar desmontar o HD externo, percebo que ao colocar a mão sobre o mesmo, o disco ainda está girando... Ao desconectar não é perigoso?
<korda> acho que n tem ninguém aqui agora de manhã, rsrs
<luismerten> pois é, teno
<luismerten> tenso
<korda> alguém ae tem email do http://www.mail.com/br/
<korda> ???
<korda> eu consigo logar na página mas não aceita no thunderbird
<korda> fala que usuário e/ou senha está incorreto
<korda> pop ou imap, tanto faz :/ os dois dão erro
<korda> boa tarde
<korda> alguém pode me dar uma luzinha ae?
<galvao_> boa tarde
<korda> to com um probleminha aqui e não estou conseguindo resolver
<galvao_> hoje parece que nao tem
<galvao_> eu tambem to querendo ajuda
<korda> hggdh: vc pode me explicar pq quando eu logo no meu email em http://www.mail.com/br/ ele loga e no thunderbird ele diz que a senha está errada?
<galvao_> deve ser pq a senha digitada nao foi a correta
<galvao_> no thunderbird
<galvao_> o meu funciona normalmente
<hggdh> korda: bem... http:// é webmail; thunderbird usa POP, IMAP, etc, mas não webmail
<korda> hggdh: não, o thunderbird acha as configuração do servidor tanto em POP quanto em IMAP, mas na autenticação diz que usuário ou senha está incorreto
<korda> mas eu consigo logar no site
<korda> só no thunderbird que não loga e diz que estão errados
<hggdh> korda: "achar" os serviços (POP e IMAP) não significa que estão disponíveis. Seria bom verificar com o site
<hggdh> korda: mais ainda dado que o web site diz "webmail"
<korda> hggdh: eu mandei um email pra eles..nos dados que você tem que passar ele pergunta de qual forma vc acessa o email
<korda> lá tem Outlook / Thunderbird
<korda> então alguém consegue configurar neles
<hggdh> korda: de-me um link para a configurção do thunderbird
<korda> hggdh: não tem, esse é o problema, vou te passar o print dos dados aqui, to indo lá
<korda> http://service.mail.com/shareFeedback.html
<korda> hggdh: http://service.mail.com/shareFeedback.html tem o campo "How do you access your accout"
<hggdh> korda: sim, eu vi. Só não acho como configurar para POP/IMAP. Terás que esperar que eles te respondam...
<korda> hggdh: também acho
<hggdh> korda: http://help.mail.com/emails.html
<korda> hggdh: não vai, o thunderbird acha automaticamente essas configurações tanto pop quanto imap, smtp para envio, portas, tudo igualzinho
<korda> hggdh: mas não conclui, fala que meu usuário ou senha estão errados
<hggdh> korda: esntão é provável que tenhas que ajustar tua configuração (como ocorre com gmail) antes de ser possível usar algo diferente de webmail.
<hggdh> mas não sei, não uso mail.com (e não pretendo usar)
<korda> hggdh: vou logar nele e ver se tem algo lá
<korda> Baixados 1.016 kB em 26s (37,8 kB/s)
<korda> Lendo listas de pacotes... Pronto
<korda> W: Erro GPG: http://ppa.launchpad.net quantal Release: As assinaturas a seguir não puderam ser verificadas devido à chave pública não estar disponível: NO_PUBKEY 3BDAAC08614C4B38
<korda> W: Erro GPG: http://ppa.launchpad.net quantal Release: As assinaturas a seguir não puderam ser verificadas devido à chave pública não estar disponível: NO_PUBKEY 464AD83D4631BBEA
<korda> alguém sabe que erro é esse?
<Rubem> tem que adicionar a chave para esse repositório
<korda> Rubem: Mas tem como eu saber do que se trata esse repositório?
<Rubem> source.list
<korda> Rubem: le o pvt por favor se você puder?
<MarceloVaz> consigui fazer o que precisava
<MarceloVaz> consegui*
<MarceloVaz> só estou achando algo estranho
<MarceloVaz> no final do meu script executo um /etc/init.d/samba4 force-reload
<MarceloVaz> e o serviço n sobe
<MarceloVaz> se executo na mão no terminal
<MarceloVaz> funfa normal
<annakamilla> oi gente tudo bom ??
<rcbdesigner> blz
<rcbdesigner> alguém sabe o comando para ver se ainda existe o grub no pc?
<rcbdesigner> fui utilizar o diabo do grub customizer ai qd coloquei para reiniciar ele apenas da um logoff
<rcbdesigner> e mesmo que eu coloque desligar ele não desliga
<annakamilla> eu quero saber como que eu configuro o hibernar e suspender do ubuntu 12.10, pois as vezes ponho o meu nobo para suspenção e hibernação, e, depois volto e o nm fica que nem um retardado procurando rede.
<rcbdesigner> ja vi.. parece que desinstalou o grub =/
<annakamilla> rcbdesigner, dá um grub --version ai
<annakamilla> ou experimenta o comando sudo update-grub
<rcbdesigner> dei um grub-install -v
<annakamilla> tem alguem que manja de configuração de notebook ai ?
<annakamilla_> alguem poderia derrubar o meu nick ai ? annakamilla
<MarceloVaz> annakamilla_ /nickserv ghost annakamilla suasenha
<hggdh> csremove annakamilla
<hggdh> annakamilla_: done
<elfon> Pessoal, alguem conhece esse repositorio?http://www.bchemnet.com/suldr/
<elfon> é possível pegar os pacotes tar pra compilar pra distros rpm?
<Spiga> elfon, tem um programa chamado alien .. ele converte pacotes entre as distribuições... nao lembro bem.... se ele faz o que vc ta precisando mas da uma lida.
<elfon> Spiga, já tentei...mas falta uma biblioteca que não acha em lugar nenhum...sem falar que o alien não muda os scripts
<elfon> aí não consigo instalar o pacote convertidpo
<Spiga> :/
<elfon> Spiga, uma tal de libmfp.so () (64bit)
<elfon> só falta isso pra instalar
<elfon> mas não acho pra rpm
<Spiga> hum..
<elfon> Não acho isso nem a porrete
<elfon> Spiga, no ubuntu tem essa biblioteca?
<Spiga> rapaz... sabe que eu nao sei ...
<Spiga> da uma olhada no synapic.
<Spiga> to sem PC com linux agora.
<elfon> caraca...pq eunum to rodando ubuntu
<Deivan> Cara, tenho repositórios diversos aqui e não achei esse arquivo.
<Spiga> porque vc nao instala o arquivo em tar
<Spiga> de forma antiga. com trio parada dura
<elfon> Spiga, não tem no repositorio
<Spiga> ./configure make && make install
<Deivan> Isso não seria da Samsung seria?
<Deivan> Acho que quando instalei a minha SCX-4200 vi um arquivo desses por lá na mídia.
<Deivan> Bom, serviços, fui.  AFK
<elfon> Deivan, é sim
<Deivan> Procura na Samsung cara, me parece que o nome do driver é unified, algo nessa linha.
<Deivan> Fui.
<Deivan> AFK
<dlantunes> Ola pessoal
<dlantunes> estou tentando descobrir se um arquivo está sendo usado, mas com o lsof não funcionou direito, pois com o GEDIT, como abre uma copia do arquivo, ele nao mostra corretamente o arquivo aberto. Tentei com  ps buscando com o grep o nome do arquivo que quero saber, mas ele só exibe direito se o arquivo for o primeiro que abriu o processo. Alguma idéia?
<rcbdesigner> é impressionante... não sei se acontece com o ubuntu 12.10 em diante ... mas uma coisa que era para ter sido pensada no 12.04 em se tratando do gerenciador de atualizações era ter a opção de ocultar uma atualização que você NÃO quer instalar
<rcbdesigner> pq é uma porrada de coisa inútil que empurram para instalar que vou te contar
<samurai_black> rcbdesigner: nem ligo, uma das primeiras coisas que faço é desativar isso e só atualizo quando eu quero
<rcbdesigner> samurai_black, mas tipo... uma coisa é verificar e você desmarcar... outra é você mandar verificar.. desmarcar e o bagulho vem de novo na próxima verificação
<samurai_black> auhsuah, aqui não ocorre isso não, desligo e pronto, não enche o saco mais, quem manda aqui é o Terminal e o Root! ;P
<rcbdesigner> se pelo menos pudesse fazer que nem o windows em que você oculta para não instalar seria uma boa.... pq não teria que ficar catando novamente aqueles que não quer instalar
<samurai_black> sei como que é.
<rcbdesigner> samurai_black, mas sou usuário comum =/
<samurai_black> E quem lhe disse que não sou?
 * samurai_black ...
<rcbdesigner> era para eu ter feito ciencia da computação ou algo do tipo... acho que teria sido mais feliz
<rcbdesigner> samurai_black, caso seja um estudioso dos códigos de comando do linux já num nível médio para avançado... na minha opinião pessoal... deixa de ser um usuário comum
<rcbdesigner> dentro de uma certa visão
<rcbdesigner> falei bonito pra porra.. digae =D
<rcbdesigner> povo qd estuda para concurso se empolga
 * samurai_black não deixou de ser humano só por que conseguiu aprender a compilar o driver de video da nVidia, ele se considera tão humano quanto qualquer um... ;P
<rcbdesigner> tá tentando instalar isso aqui "usbmuxd, the USB multiplexor daemon, is in charge of coordinating access to iPhone and iPod Touch services over USB. Synchronization and management applications for the iPhone and iPod Touch need this daemon to communicate with such devices concurrently."
<rcbdesigner> eu não tenho dindin para comprar iphone e ipad.. =/
<samurai_black> eu também não tenho e nem quero ter
<LuizAngioletti> Olá! Tô procurando uma forma de o meu apt-cacher na máquina host (64bits) fazer cache de pacotes x86 para minhas vms.
<LuizAngioletti> isso é possível?
<Motafoca> galera, alguem manja de roteamento?
<LuizAngioletti> Motafoca: qual teu problema?
<Motafoca> to com 2 links de internet e quero rotear ips da lan especificos pra sair por um link specifico
<Motafoca> tipo, minha lan sendo 192.168.0.0/24 e o ip 192.168.0.149 sair pelo virtua e o 192.168.0.100 sair pelo speedy
<Motafoca> algo assim
<Motafoca> nao quero fazer load balance
<LuizAngioletti> conheces o comando route?
<Motafoca> sim
<Motafoca> o default ta no virtua
<LuizAngioletti> você tem um firewall ou algum agente centralizador?
<LuizAngioletti> (proxy, gw, ou coisa assim?)
<Motafoca> LuizAngioletti, eh um ubuntu server
<Motafoca> meu gateway
<Motafoca> 3 placas de rede
<Motafoca> eth0 virtua
<Motafoca> eth1 lan
<Motafoca> eth2 speedy
<Motafoca> LuizAngioletti, acho q achei
<Motafoca> to vendo aki
<LuizAngioletti> http://linux-ip.net/html/adv-multi-internet.html ve se isso te ajuda. =)
<Motafoca> LuizAngioletti, olhando
<Motafoca> vlw2
<LuizAngioletti> nada =)
<Silvio> Alguem pode me dar só uma ajuda em um lance aqui?
<Luciano> Tem alguem fera em linux aqui, mas que saiba mto?
<Luciano> :(
<omelete> nenhum pro
<Motafoca> Luciano, diz
<Luciano> omelete:  Motafoca . Se alguem souber instalar o ubuntu em HD externo, sem que o boot do meu hd interno sofra qualquer alteração ja estou satisfeito
<Motafoca> Luciano, soh instalar no hd externo
<Motafoca> na duvida desliga o interno
<Motafoca> ai no boot poe pra boot via o externo
<Motafoca> Luciano, mas vai apagar tudo no externo
<Motafoca> so pra avisar
<Motafoca> Luciano, ja instalei varios linux num pendrive por exemplo, vai deboa
<Luciano> Motafoca: Eu ja fiz uma partição no hd externo.
<Motafoca> so instalar nela entao
<Luciano> Motafoca: No pen drive eu instalei tbm, mas ficou super lento. Não fiz um live usb, fiz instalação mesmo.
<Luciano> Motafoca: Mas é que meu note nao tem como desligar o hd interno. Ai vi que na instalação do ubuntu ele dá a opção de indicarmos onde vai ser instalado o grub. Ocorre que já li que o grub sempre procura se instalar onde ja tem um boot, ai esto com medo de ferrar meu boot do hd interno
<Motafoca> Luciano, desliga na bios
<Motafoca> o hd interno
<Motafoca> ;)
<omelete> Luciano,  já tem o grub instalado no hd interno ou é boot do win?
<Motafoca> eh, tmbm tem essa
<Luciano> omelete: boot no win
<Motafoca> entao desliga
<Motafoca> na bios o interno
<Motafoca> ai nao tem nem como
<Motafoca> ;D
<Luciano> Motafoca: É que eu tenho o hd interno com 3 partições. Uma pra testes da Dell, outra pra recovery do windows e o proprio windows. Procurei na bios, mas não encontrei nada para desliga-la
<Motafoca> Luciano, clica no hd pra abrir as opcoes dele
<Motafoca> deve ter disable
<Luciano> Motafoca: Eu poderia tirar ele fisicamente, mas e qdo voltar? Pode dar pau no boot do hd externo?
<Motafoca> nao
<Luciano> Motafoca: No pen drive vc instalou como? Por live usb apenas? Não sei pq no meu ficou tão lento
<Motafoca> tu muda na bios pro externo ser prioridade
<Luciano> Motafoca: O seu ficou rapido?
<Motafoca> fica lento sim
<Luciano> Motafoca: ah ta
<Motafoca> pendrive sucks
<Motafoca> ;)
<Luciano> Motafoca: então nem vale a pena, vou usar o hd externo mesmo. 20 GB é suficiente pra instalar programas e tal?
<Motafoca> sim
<Luciano> Motafoca: Vou deixar então 20 GB pro ubuntu e os outros 480 pra backup. Mas o Ubuntu vão enxergar os arquivos do backup? Pois vou deixar em NTFS
<Luciano> .
<Luciano> Motafoca: está ai
<bravosuporte_> msg NickServ identify vagner11
<hggdh> mals
<bravosuporte> ola pessoal preciso de ajuda instalei a nova versao do naltilus com o comando:  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3 && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && killall nautilus
<bravosuporte> e nao consigo visualizar a parte grafica onde fica todos os disco
<bravosuporte> como fazer com que apareção ou um comando para acessa-los
<CyL> bravosuporte: Já tentou deslogar e logar novamente?
<LuizAngioletti> Is it possible to have apt-cacher cache multi-architecture packages?
<CyL> LuizAngioletti: This is the Brazilian language channel, only Portuguese within topic here. Pleaser refer to #ubuntu for assistance in English.
<minore> Boa noite! Alguém percebeu algum problema com os drivers de VGA da Intel após a última atualização oficial do Ubuntu 12.10?  Estava para começar a redigir um trabalho e fui pego de surpresa com uma resolução incorreta.
<Silvio> Alguém aqui ta tendo problema com o compiz depois que atualiza a placa de video NVIDIA?
<Rodrigo> boa noite a todos
<tatyane> estou com duvida!
<CyL> tatyane: estão faça a sua pergunta
<tatyane> como posso mudar a senha wi-fi do ubuntu 12.04
<Espirito> kkkk
<CyL> tatyane: Exclua a rede e adicione de novo, ele vau pedir pela nova senha.
<tatyane> mas quanto vou em EDITAR CONEXÃO-SEM FIO nao aparece nada para mim editar
<hggdh> LuizAngioletti: apt-cacher por der usado para qualquer arch
<hggdh> (eu uso, entretanto, squid-deb-proxy)
<tatyane> como faço
<hggdh> <sigh/> s/por der/pode ser/
<CyL> hggdh: estou te devendo um papel né?
<tatyane> CyL como é que eu faço?!
<CyL> tatyane: Eu sugeri exlcuir a rede e adicioná-la novamente, se isso não resolver eu sugiro aguardar por uma outra possível sugestão.
<Taty> estou com duvida
<CyL> Taty: Não vai adiandar repetir a mesma pergunta que acabou de fazer, aguarde um pouco, se inguém responder faça novamente.
<Taty> como faço para mudar a senha wi-fi do ubuntu 12.04
<Taty> mas nao tem como eu excluir...pois nao tem nada la
<CyL> Taty: A sua melhor opção é aguardar um pouco. Pode ser que dentro em breve alguém veja a sua pergunta e lhe responda em seguida.
<CyL> Taty: Evite chamar as pessoas no pvt sem pedir licença antes, pode ser mal interpretado no IRC.
<Taty> ok
#ubuntu-br 2013-03-16
<Tiago_> Como faz para instalar o UBUNTU 12.10 em modo UEFI pelo pendrive
<Tatyane> quero os comando para instalar o flahs player
<Tiago_> Como faz para instalar o UBUNTU 12.10 em modo UEFI pelo pendrive????????
<CyL> Tiago_: Não adianta ficar poluindo o canal, aguarde pela resposta.
<Tatyane> CyL
<Tatyane> comando para instalar flahs player
<CyL> Tatyane: Já procurou no Google? Existem diversos tutoriais.
<Tatyane> ja vi mas estao em ingles
<CyL> Tatyane: Pesquisando por 'instalandoo flash player no ubuntu' exibe diversos resoltados
<Tatyane> quero o atual
<Tatyane> comandos
<lowbit_> Tatyane, se não me engano, quando você entra no site do adobe flash player e tenta instalar, já cai numa página específica de Linux, com links pra distribuições diferentes e uns tutoriais.
<lowbit_> Tatyane, ou você pode instalar o chromium-browser que acho que já vem com o Flash. Mas não tenho certeza disso.
<samurai_black> Tatyane: http://www.ubuntubrsc.com/que-fazer-apos-instalar-ubuntu-12-10-quantal-quetzal.html
<Tiago_> Pessoal da um help aí
<Tiago_> Como faz para instalar o UBUNTU 12.10 em mod UEFI pelo pendrive??
<eloi_carneiro> Tiago_: é isso que vc esta querendo
<eloi_carneiro> http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/USBCreator
<eloi_carneiro> ?
<samurai_black> Ricardo__: !ping
<Tiago_> Eu acho que é isso http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/UbuntuBR/UEFI-dualboot-windows-8-com-ubuntu
<Tiago_> Mas tem uns negócio aí que eu to com medo de arriscar não entendo...
<Tiago_> Teria algum modo mais simples
<CyL> Tiago_: Qual a sua dúvida?
<Tiago_> Eu tenho Windows 8 64bit
<Tiago_> Só que é um tal de UEFI
<eloi_carneiro> http://150.162.216.100/ubuntubrsc/
<Tiago_> E eu preciso instalar o linux ubuntu
<eloi_carneiro> papo de buteco?
<Tiago_> Só que essa budega é bloqueada ou algo assim
<Tiago_> E eu preciso instala linux
<eloi_carneiro> não
<Tiago_> Eu tentei com um programa, transferir a imagem do CD do ubuntu
<Tiago_> Mas não boota..
<Tiago_> Aí descobri que era o tal do UEFI
<Tiago_> Eu consigo desativar o não sei o que lá bootsecure
<samurai_black> Tiago_: Boa noite
<samurai_black> http://www.aprigiosimoes.com.br/2012/11/22/uefi-dualboot-windows-8-com-ubuntu/
<Tiago_> Excelente cara
<Tiago_> Com fotinhas e tudo
<Tiago_> @samurai_black valeu cara
<samurai_black> sucesso. :)
<Tiago_> Não sei como faz para cotar
<Tiago_> quotar**
<Tiago_> Muito obrigado
<samurai_black> tecla alguma letras do nome e completa com Tab
<samurai_black> Tiago_: assim! ;)
<Tiago_> samurai_black: Valeu brother muito obrigado!
<samurai_black> é isso. :D
<samurai_black> tiagoscd: !ping
<samurai_black> tiagoscd: tem Hang Out hoje?
<samurai_black> aprigio: Boa noite
<samurai_black> aprigio: Seu novo site tá uns rombos lá estranhos em man, já viu?
<samurai_black> aprigio: sabe dizer se vai ter Hang Out hoje?
<samurai_black> começou! http://www.ubuntubrsc.com/papodebuteco
<bravosuporte> ola pessoal preciso de ajuda instalei a nova versao do naltilus com o comando:  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3 && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && killall nautilus
<bravosuporte> ola pessoal preciso de ajuda instalei a nova versao do naltilus com o comando:  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3 && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && killall nautilus
<bravosuporte> e nao consigo visualizar a parte grafica onde fica todos os disco
<bravosuporte> como fazer com que apareção ou um comando para acessa-los
<fabioval> boa noite,
<fabioval> Alguém saberia me dizer se tem como reproduzir um arquivo .wmv codificado com mss2 no 12.04, so estou com o audio ??
<fabioval> j atentei mplayer, vlc, shine, banshee, nenhum funfa direito , só o audio ....
<Rodrigo> Olá boa noite galera quem teve a oportunidade de resolver o problema com a placa de video sis mirage 3 no ubuntu 12.04
<Rodrigo> Li um monte de coisas na internet tentei algumas porem so me gerou mais problemas
<Silvio> Alguem aqui pode me dar uma força?
<Cesar_Augusto> Silvio: ajudar com o que ?
<Cesar_Augusto> talvez eu consiga
<Cesar_Augusto> fale :)
<Silvio> tpw, acabei de instalar o ubuntu 12.10
<Silvio> Só que a internet está muito lenta cara
<Cesar_Augusto> hum
<Silvio> Já mudei o DNS, tirei o ipv6 e nada
<Cesar_Augusto> lenta , ele não está atualizando ?
<Silvio> faço atualização aqui a 10kb
<Cesar_Augusto> até tenho que instalar o 12.10 para ver como está
<Silvio> pesquisei e uns foruns, só que não deu certo
<Cesar_Augusto> hum
<Absent-87> bah noi
<Cesar_Augusto> estou arrumando um pc aqui para lascar o formatar e instalar o ubuntu , já falo
<Cesar_Augusto> 1 min
<Absent-87> bele
<Silvio> eleza
<Silvio> ta foda isso
<Absent-87> tá fo
<Silvio> conexão não passa de 30kbps
<Silvio> pra fazer atualização já imagina
<Absent-87> alguém aí já instalou o photoshop no ubuntu?
<Absent-87> pelo wine
<Cesar_Augusto> Absent-87  porque não usar o GIMP ?
<Cesar_Augusto> trabalha com isto ?
<Cesar_Augusto> se trabalha , aconselho a ficar no windows , mais simples
<Cesar_Augusto> pois eu aqui só uso o gimp e libreoffice paratudo
<Cesar_Augusto> mesmo estando no windows seven
<Absent-87> Cesar_Augusto:  então eu trabalho, mas não quero sair do ubuntu
<Cesar_Augusto> hum
<Cesar_Augusto> eu digo trabalha com photoshop
<Cesar_Augusto> pois .... se for aprender , acho eu até onde sei ... dependendo do que for fazer
<Cesar_Augusto> praticamente 90% de tudo que o photoshop faz o gimp faz tranquilo também
<Cesar_Augusto> e pelo que sei .... o gimp é mais facil de usar até que o photoshop
<Absent-87> já trabalho a 10 anos com photoshop
<Absent-87> e gimp até tem boas ferramentas, mas ainda assim não é mesma coisa
<Silvio> infelizmente tem coisas que só no ruindows funciona melhor
<Absent-87> mas nem o photoshop portable não roda legal no ubuntu?
<Absent-87> já resolveria meu problema
<Absent-87> Silvio: ?
<Silvio> opa
<Absent-87> Cesar_Augusto: ?
<Silvio> Absent-87: to tentando resolver o problema de conexao no ubuntu 12.10
<Absent-87> Silvio: aaa de boa foi mal aí
<Silvio> Acho que vou ter que deixar baixando as atualizações de madrugada, pra ver se arruma isso
<Absent-87> Silvio: aquele dashboard todo dinâmico é coisa do 12.10?
<Silvio> aham
<Silvio> só que aqui ele da pau
<Silvio> instalei varios
<Silvio> 11.10
<Absent-87> precisa de openGL?
<Silvio> só que quando instalo o driver da NVIDIA
<Silvio> ele buga
<Silvio> e some tudo
<Silvio> ai é foda
<Absent-87> já instou o 12.04?
<hggdh> Silvio: por favor, cuidado com a linguagem
<Absent-87> hggdh: vc sabe como instalar o photoshop no ubuntu? pode ser o portable :)
<Ernandes> vixx
<Absent-87> vai dizer que é bot rs
<Ernandes> aff
<Ernandes> hj nao
<hggdh> Absent-87: lamento, não faço edição de imagem. Até onde eu saiba, não há photoshop (ainda) para Linux; talvez consigas roda-lo via wine
<hggdh> Absent-87: e não, não sou bot
<Absent-87> hggdh: aa legal, tem algum software melhro que wine?
<hggdh> Absent-87: não. Wine é o único emulador Windows para Linux que ouço falar
<hggdh> CodeWeavers tem uma versão mais cuidada do Wine
<Absent-87> hggdh: hmmm eu já tentei instalar, e instalou, mas na hora de iniciar dá um errinho
<hggdh> heh. Lamento. Já tentaste http://wiki.winehq.org/AdobePhotoshop ?
<Silvio> ninguem ai passou por esse problema de conexao no ubuntu 12.10?
<Absent-87> hggdh: opa, valew a dica vou ver
<hggdh> Silvio: uso 13.04l mas enquanto estive no 12.10 não tive problemas de conexão (excepto aqueles naturais de usar o maldito Broadcomm)
<hggdh> Absent-87: tem também o darktable, mas é bem diferente do photoshop (ou do gimp)
<Cesar_Augusto> opa
<Cesar_Augusto> estava no banho
<Cesar_Augusto> Absent-87:  para instalar o photoshop , não está simples ?
<Cesar_Augusto> é só instalar o wine e depois abrir o EXE , acho eu
<Cesar_Augusto> pois não lembro de  ter instalado ele .. mas acho que deva ser simples ,as versões antigas ... agora as novas ..... dai complica e te aconselho a usar o windows para coisas do windows ... pois tu vai sofrer menos
<Cesar_Augusto> hggdh:  o wine não é EMULADOR
<Cesar_Augusto> wine = wine is not emulator
<hggdh> Cesar_Augusto: eu sei o que significa. É discutível, entretanto, a semantica.
<Cesar_Augusto> hum
<CyL> Cesar_Augusto: E GNU não é UNIX.
<Cesar_Augusto> sim
<Cesar_Augusto> hehehe
<Cesar_Augusto> eu estou olhando isto
<Cesar_Augusto> http://pt-br.twitch.tv/mlgsc2
<Cesar_Augusto> por isto estou demorando agora para responder
<samurai_black> #ubuntu-br-sc
<dancasttro>  voces ja falaram sobre o beta do 13.04?
<samurai_black> dancasttro: ?
<AldoRaine> opa
<AldoRaine> buenas
<annakamilla> oi
<annakamilla> tudo bom ??
<CyL> annakamilla: Boa noite
<annakamilla> boa noite CyL
<annakamilla> CyL, sabe resolver ? http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/Notebooks/suspender-e-hibernar-em-unique-n4200
<CyL> annakamilla: Não, desculpe.
<GuilhermeCunha> A
<vovo_BR> bom dia a todos,sou novo por aqui .
<SOUL_OF_R00T> olá pessoal
<aurelio> bom dia
<aurelio> algum pode me dizer, se tem como criar HD Virtual no Ubuntu
<aurelio> alguem sabe criar hd virtual no ubuntu
<aurelio> tem alguma alma viva aiii
<Ftptiago> sim
<Deivan> Alguém tem uma solução para o eventual problema de travamento com o firefox 19 usando o flash, tenho algumas máquinas que travam sempre que ele abre, todas as vezes.  :-/
<Deivan> Ou uma forma de ver o debug do plugin para ver se em alguma mensagem de erro eu consiga solucionar isso...
<vitorlobo> Deivan, remove o flash player
<vitorlobo> Deivan,  e instala o sudo apt-get install gnash
<vitorlobo> e ve se vai
<Deivan> Nada...  :-/
<Deivan> Já fiz isso
<Deivan> Me faz falta um debug
<Deivan> O firefox não tem uma opção para iniciar com debug?
<vitorlobo> Deivan, instalou o firefox flash plugin?
<vitorlobo> tem isso tbm
<Deivan> Ele esta lá, mas não carrega.
<Deivan> O navegador congela ao carregar o plugin.
<Deivan> Coloquei o flashblock e o navegador vai normal.
<Deivan> Quando clico no flash para carregar, congelado.
<Deivan> Se coloco timeout nos plugins ele fica congelado ate o timeout.
<Deivan> Ai derruba o plugin.
<Deivan> :-/
<vitorlobo> Deivan,  rodou no chrome pra ver se trava tbm?
<Deivan> Nem testei.
<Deivan> Mas a versão 2.3 alguma coisa do firefox esta rodando normal.
<Deivan> Parece um conflito em especifico.
<Deivan> bem especifico.
<renato92> mudei meu windows para o ubuntu mas não consigo abrir o sistema da empresa onde tenho que colocar uma senha autorizando o computador a fazer login, da um erro de xml alguém pode ajudar ai o que pode ser ?
<CyL> renato92: Quem faz login não é o computador, é o usuário. Passe o link de um pastebin com o log do erro por favor.
<renato92> não sei como te passar o link de um pastebim, aqui pro sistema funcionar eu tenho que jogar uma dll e um arquivo .ini na pasta windows e o programa coloco na área de trabalho, na tela desse programa tenho que autorizar a máquina, para que o usuario possa fazer login
<pauloolhos> ola
<pauloolhos> bom dia a todos
<pauloolhos> programa para baixar videos no ubuntu ?
<pauloolhos> Alguem me indica algum?
<renato92> acho que vc pode colocar o wine no seu pc e instalar o real one player, já to acostumado bem com ele...
<CyL> renato92: Cole a mensagem de erro num site de pastebin (é só procurar no google), e cole o link que o site retornar aqui.
<renato92> vou tentar aqui
<renato92> valeu :)
<Luciano> Algum fera em ubuntu?
<CyL> Luciano: Faça a sua pergunta, se alguém souber a resposta vai lhe ajudar.
<Luciano> CyL: Não consigo desabilitar meu HD interno no boot, para instalar o Ubuntu no HD externo, com  Grub
<CyL> Luciano: Isso não é relacionado ao Ubuntu, vc deve desabilitar o HD no BIOs do seu computador. Mas porque quer fazer isso?
<pauloolhos> ola
<pauloolhos> alguma programa para baixar video no ubuntu
<pauloolhos> formato DEB
<Luciano> CyL: Pq eu não quero ter meu boot alterado pelo grub, já que tenho partições recovery do windows no hd interno. E se eu não curtir o ubuntu e resolver tirar, vou ficar sem ter como recuperar o windows automaticamente. Então queria usar num HD externo, de modo q não alterasse nada no interno
<CyL> Luciano: Eu mesmo já lhe disse isso: o grub só vai alterar o HDque você indicar a ele. Se ainda ssim quiser desabilitar o seu HD interno, o faça através do BIOS, e não do Ubuntu.
<Luciano> CyL: Vi que na instalação do Ubuntu eu posso selecionar onde quero instalar o GRUB, no caso seria no HD externo, mas tenho medo que ainda assim algo seja alterado, pois li em algum artigo que o GRUB sempre procura se instalar num HD onde tenha algum boot.
<Luciano> CyL: E no Bios não encontrei nada para desabilitar o HD, acho que é bloqueado
<CyL> Luciano: Não faz sentido ser bloqueado.
<Luciano> CyL: Mas nao tem opção nenhuma para desabilitar. Onde eu poderia selecionar o HD e desativar é bloqueado, não consigo editar nada naquela tela, só a data e hora
<CyL> Luciano: Normalmente não é nessa tela que se desabilitar o HD. Você deve estar fazendo algo errado. O que eu posso dizer é que em 25 anos trabalhando com computadores, esse seria o primeiro BIOS que não permite desabilitar o HD como mídia de boot, de uma forma, ou de outra.
<CyL> *O primeiro BIOs com o qual me deparo.
<Luciano> CyL: Certeza que não estou fazendo nada errado, trabalho com informatica há pelo menos uns 16 anos. Não tem como descer a opção e mexer no HD, vou ver se acho uma tela pra vc ver a tela aqui
<Luciano> CyL: Seria parecida com essa https://www.google.com.br/search?hl=pt-PT&q=bios+dell+xps+15&bav=on.2,or.&bvm=bv.43828540,d.eWU&biw=1366&bih=650&wrapid=tlif136344495714031&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=li#imgrc=LEfU4v3_KQotUM%3A%3BqQSXoZ4JKquLBM%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.hardwareheaven.com%252Freviewimages%252Fdell-xps-l501x%252Fbios1.jpg%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.hardwareheaven.com%252Freviews%252F1076%252Fpg6%252Fdell-xps
<Luciano> CyL: E esta na tela avançada: http://www.hardwareheaven.com/reviewimages/dell-xps-l501x/bios2.jpg
<CyL> Luciano: Mas a tela que vc quer é a de Boot.
<Luciano> CyL: Mas a tela de boot só tem a opção de prioridades
<Luciano> CyL:  Nao dá pra desativar
<CyL> Luciano: No meu dell dá
<Luciano> na opção de boot?
<CyL> Sim
<CyL> Busque uma tela de boot igual à sua
<Luciano> CyL: Essa: http://img88.imageshack.us/img88/9707/bios4l.jpg
<CyL> Luciano: A tela toda
<Luciano> CyL: http://www.insidehardware.it/images/stories/articoli/dell-xps-15z/dell-xps-15z-bios-4-boot.jpg
<CyL> Luciano: A opção de Harddisk da tela de boot é expansível, quais opções vc pode selecionar?
<Luciano> só mostra o HD que tem, depois nao da pra clicar nele e fazer mais nada
<Luciano> tipo, se tivessem 2 hds, mostraria os 2, nada alem disso
<Luciano> para que eu pudesse escolher qual dos dois eu queria bootar primeiro
<CyL> Luciano: Se eu der boot no meu dell, entrar no meu BIOS, e descobrir o segredo, vc paga um ano de hospedagem gratis pra mim ? :D
<Luciano> CyL: Sou pobre :(
<CyL> Luciano: então observe a minha frase com mais atenção
<Luciano> CyL: Eu entendi, tava zoando rsrs
<CyL> Eu vou fazer, mas é só porque isso é uma desculpa para eu não me concetrar numa tarefa aqui... um segundo
<Luciano> CyL: ta
<CyL> Luciano: Mande um link de uma tela idêntica à sua
<CyL> Luciano: A minha é bastante parecida e tem como fazer
<Luciano> do boot?
<CyL> Luciano: E pra variar, o que vc estava fazendo de errado é não ler as instruções
<CyL> Luciano: Sim
<Luciano> CyL:  http://img88.imageshack.us/img88/9707/bios4l.jpg
<Luciano> CyL: http://www.insidehardware.it/images/stories/articoli/dell-xps-15z/dell-xps-15z-bios-4-boot.jpg
<CyL> Luciano: Vc por acaso pressinou F1?
<Luciano> dentro da bios?
<Luciano> para acessr o help?
<Luciano> nao
<Luciano> acessar
<Luciano> nao entendo nada em ingles
<CyL> Luciano: De uma forma ou de outra, existe o google tradutor
<CyL> Luciano: Desculpe, mas está parecendo um pouco de preguiça da sua parte
<Luciano> CyL: Mas eu nao tenho como traduzir e olhar o bios ao mesmo tempo
<CyL> Luciano: Mas tem como anotar e dpois traduzir
<Luciano> CyL: Em outros computadores que mexia, na tela principal eu podia desativar
<CyL> Luciano: Se não quiser anotar, tire uma foto, como todos fizeram
<Luciano> CyL: Com minha camera do celular capaz que não vai ter como enxergar nada, pq é pessima, só anotando mesmo
<CyL> Luciano: De qualquer forma, na minha BIOS é com Shift+1, e aparece um ! em frente ao HD para indicar que ele está desabilitado.
<CyL> *No meu BIOS
<Luciano> CyL: Fazendo isso então, posso conectar o HD externo, instalar o Ubuntu nele e colocar o boot pela USB, q qdo eu desconectá-lo e ativar o interno, vai estar com o boot intocado?
<CyL> Luciano: Acredito que sim.
<Luciano> CyL: Obrigado, vou testar, pq ja estou ha umas 3 semanas quebrando a cabeça. Quero usar o ubuntu, mas por cd não dá, por pen drive fica super lento, como não quero dual boot e tenho um HD externo, seria a unica maneira.
<CyL> Luciano: Disponha, mas da próxima vez não seja tão preguiçoso, hein?
<Luciano> CyL: Mas não foi preguiça não, juro. Pesquisei mto sobre uma forma de fazer isso, instalar de diversas formas, inclusive esperando umas 3 horas pra instalar em pen drive e nada de ficar bom. Vou instalar aqui e tomara q dê certo. Não vou abrir mão do windows por alem de ser original, no ubuntu não funciona a placa de video, então seria desperdicio
<CyL> Luciano: Só a título de esclarecimento, eu também não estou em dois computadores ao mesmo tempo, tive que dar boot no que estou usando para conversar com vc, só porque você não havia lido o help, entendeu?
<CyL> Luciano: Tudo bem eu vi que está se esforçando a um tempo mesmo.
<Luciano> CyL: Valeu, daqui a pouco retorno
<pauloolhos> ola
<pauloolhos> um programa para baixar videos do youtube
<ubuntero> pauloolhos, plugin dos firefox downloadhelper
<Luciano> CyL: 32 x 0 para o Ubuntu.
<Luciano> CyL: Mesmo desabilitando o HD ele enxerga que existe o WIndows 7 instalado e prioritariamete instala o Ubuntu no HD interno e reconhece todas as partições do mesmo :(
<CyL> Luciano: Com certeza vc está fazendo algo errado.
<Luciano> CyL: Eu desativei tando o HD interno como a opção HARD  DISK para garantir.
<Luciano> Liguei o computador e ele acusou, "SO não encontrado"
<CyL> Luciano: Desabilitar o boot não torna o HD inacessível.
<Luciano> CyL: Então não tem outr a forma senão tirar o HD fisicamente
<pauloolhos> ubuntero:
<pauloolhos> Ok
<pauloolhos> Innstalei vou testar
<pauloolhos> A principio obrigado
<CyL> Luciano: para isso que vc quer fazer, não. Você trabalha com informática a 16 anos, ou usa computador a 16 anos?
<Luciano> CyL: Trabalho, mas em áreas diversas, ja trabalhei uns 2 anos como técnico em informatica tbm, mas minha formação é ciencia da computação
<Luciano> CyL: Tem gente que cria a partição /boot e tem gente que cria apenas o /home e /swap
<CyL> Luciano: Vou precisar sair agora, estava aguardando um cliente aqui, e agora vamos nos encontrar, até mais tarde.
<Luciano> CyL: até
<samurai_black> ué, hoje é dia dia do beta 1 já...? http://www.efytimes.com/e1/fullnews.asp?edid=102428
<Rubem> oi
<aprigio> aee
<darck> Boa Tarde Ubunteiros de Plantão!
<legilson> Boa tarde
<legilson> gente, duvida
<legilson> sei como baixar videos do youtube utilizando youtube-dl
<legilson> a duvida é como baixar videos que são postados no silverlight
<legilson> ou moolight
<legilson> alguém ja resolveu esse probleminha ?
<trg> Notebook novo, eeebaaa! Qual versão instalar? Ubuntu 12.04 lts ou 12.10?
<AldoRaine> 13.04
<trg> Já está disponível???
<AldoRaine> si
<AldoRaine> sim
<trg> Alguma modificação importante nele?
<trg> O bug com o Nvídia está corrigido?
<AldoRaine> http://ubuntued.info/ubuntu-13-04-novos-dialogos-para-terminar-a-sessao-e-mais
<AldoRaine> http://ubuntued.info/ubuntu-13-04-o-unity-sera-tolerante-a-erros-de-escrita
<AldoRaine> o bug é problema da Nvidia
<AldoRaine> não do Ubuntu
<samurai_black> trg: o Beta 1 do 13.04 saiu hoje, não é versão final não...
<trg> É... estava dando uma pesquisada, ainda não tem como baixar, é só p/ atualização (experimental)
<samurai_black> trg: pra baixar tem sim, só que, é Beta 1
<trg> Está no site oficial?
<hggdh> trg: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<hggdh> trg: tenha em mente que 13.04 ainda está em desenvolvimento (mas é razoavelmente estável).
<Mister> alguem para tirar uma duvida minha sobre programa
<AldoRaine> não peça pra perguntar
<AldoRaine> pergunte
<AldoRaine> se tiver alguém, vão responder
<Mister> alguem tem o sqlmap para o ubuntu 12.04 porque pela central de programas nao axei
<AldoRaine> nos repos oficiais não apareceu esse pacote
<Mister> se nao tem entao na central de programas  nao tem
<Mister> porque uma vez eu axei agora nao estou axando mais
<pedro> boa tarde, alguém já está usando o ubuntu 13.04?
<rafaelsoaresbr> Mister, em http://packages.ubuntu.com/ você conferir se tem algum pacote em qualquer versão. Eu procurei lá e não achei o sqlmap
<rafaelsoaresbr> Mister, só tem para o Lucid e o Oneiric
<Mister> mais serve para sqlmap injection
<Guest18653> pessoal, alguém já está utilizando o ubuntu 13.04? Estão achando mais estável?
<hggdh> Guest18653: está estável
<hggdh> (eu o uso desde que começamos o ciclo)
<Guest18653> hggdh: pois é... eu estou usando ele a partir de um pendrive e estou achando mais rápido que o 12.10 que eu uso
<Guest18653> mas como estou no pendrive querisa saber de alguém que está utilizando ele instalado
<Guest18653> hggdh:  estou pensando seriamente em instala-lo, rs
<Guest18653> hggdh: sendo uma versão beta tem algum problema instalar alguns ppas?
<hggdh> Guest18653: as PPAs podem não ter pacotes para o 13.04
<hggdh> Guest18653: fora isto... <shrug/>. Funciona para mim.
<hggdh> Guest18653: lembra-te, apenas, que 13.04 ainda é Beta1. Se não tens familiaridade com Linux, provavelmente não é uma boa idea
<ileeo> alguem ae ? ;D
<hggdh> (neste ciclo wu tive dois problemas serios; um pouco de linha-de-comando resolveu, mas eu sabia o que estava a fazer)
<Guest18653> hggdh: hmm... esse não é o meu caso, rs
<Guest18653> até agora só tive três problemas, o quassel não tem como instalar pela centra de programas, o xchat não funciona e o synaptic só abre por linha de comando
<ileeo> alguem ae tem como da ruma força ?
<hggdh> ileeo: simplesmente pergunte, se alguém souber, responderá. E... espere a resposta com paciencia :-)
<hggdh> Guest18653: suporte ao synaptic está em extinção... quanto ao quassel e xchat, não sei, não os uso
<ileeo> Alguem ae já instalou ou pelo menos conseguiu rodar algum programa da adobe ?
<hggdh> Guest18653: a central de programas (ou seja lá como é chamado em portugues) substituiu o synaptic
<Guest18653> hggdh: que pena, eu gosto mais do synaptic... tem mais opções
<hggdh> também...
<Known_problems>  cabo do tipo "crossover"  , ele cruzado ou invertido  A com B , qual tem melhor desempenho ?
<Known_problems> no padrao gigabit
<Ale_> boa tarde a todos
<Ale_> queria saber como faço para iniciar o sistema ubuntu que instalei dentro do windows 7
<Ale_> ???
<AldoRaine> reiniciando a máquina e selecionando o ubuntu no menu
<Ale_> queria saber como faço para iniciar o sistema ubuntu que instalei dentro do windows 7
<Ale_> OLÁ INSTALEI O UBUNTUN DENTRO DO WINDOWS E QUERIA SABER COMO FAÇO PARA INICIAR
<AldoRaine> reiniciando a máquina e selecionando o ubuntu no menu
<Ale_> ok tenho um cd do ubuntun e fiz a instalação dentro do windows mas não aparece opção ao reiniciar
<Ale_> sabe de alguma tecla para selecionar os sistemas
<AldoRaine> então não foi instalado
<rogerio> boa noite pessoal comprei uma multifuncional epson L355 e não sei como fazer o scaner funcionar nem o wi-fi uso o ubuntu 12.04.1
<rogerio> alguém pode ajudar
<xGrind> alguem ae usa lazarus?
<xGrind> aprigio, ja usou lazarus?
<samurai_black> Ai rapaziada, qual modelos de web cams e multi-funcionais a jato de tinta vocês recomendam para usar sem dor de cabeça no Ubuntu?
<xGrind> samurai_black, tenho uma webcam meio antiga aki: uma bright e funciona tranquilo no ubuntu
<vitorlobo> samurai_black, existe webcam que solta jato de tinta?
<YanGM> oi
<YanGM> zram ou swap?
<Spiga> os 2
<YanGM> Spiga: como?
<Spiga> usa os 3
<Guest99449> opa galera, baixei o ubuntu no site, gravei em cd pelo nero, instalei na unidade f, mas não consigo acessa-lo
<Spiga> 2
<Guest99449> não consigo dar boot
<Spiga> YanGM, eu crio swap depois uso o zram par acontrolar melhor o sistema de moria
<Guest99449> tenho o xp e o sevem instalado e agora queria o ubuntu
<Spiga> Guest99449, vc tem que configurar o grub novamente.
<YanGM> Spiga: mas se eu usar os dois juntos, o zram perde a funcionalidade
<Guest99449> e como faço isso
<Spiga> Guest99449, todos estao em um so HD
<Guest99449> isso
<Spiga> YanGM, nunca notei isso aki nao ... uso os 2 junto e tranquilo para mim
<Spiga> YanGM, quantos de memoria vc tem?
<Spiga> Guest99449, feraz o grub ..
<Spiga> Guest99449, google tem um monte de tutorial..
<YanGM> Spiga: eu to mexendo com meu android
<Spiga> refazer o grub
<YanGM> 600 e poucos mb de ram
<Guest99449> refazer o grub ok vou dar uma olhada
<YanGM> mas é vendido como 1gb
<YanGM> vai saber, criei um swap de 256mb e vou testar agora
<Spiga> YanGM, ta tentando instalar em 1 Android?
<Guest99449> Obrigado
<Spiga> um dispositivo arm?
<YanGM> Spiga: sim, comecei a me aventurar com isso,
<Spiga> Guest99449, http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Como-recuperar-o-Grub-do-seu-Ubuntu/
#ubuntu-br 2013-03-17
<Guest99449> vlw
<Spiga> YanGM, nesse caso prefiro o swap caso vc tenha espaço
<YanGM> tá vindo tanto dispositivo android com 2gb de ram que não sei até quando meu "1gb" vai dar conta
<Spiga> para particao swap
<Spiga> 1GB de ram certo?
<YanGM> Spiga: no caso ele só tem memória interna, ai criei um arquivo pro swapp
<Spiga> YanGM, quanto de memoria interna?
<YanGM> vendido como 16gb, mas tem aproximadamente 14
<YanGM> é o Galaxy Nexus
<Spiga> hum...
<YanGM> estou pensando em deixar ele com overclock permamente a 1300mhz caso eu vá usar zram
<Spiga> geralmente quando um dispositivo ou PC tem menos de 1GB de ram a gente cria uma swap com dobro da memoria ram.
<Spiga> isso e valido apenas até 1GB de RAM.
<Spiga> para 2GB ou infinito.. 2GB de swap e mais que suficiente.
<YanGM> Spiga: eu to usando o franco kernel agora e nem sei se ele suporta zram
<YanGM> caso não tenha o módulo zram no kernel, eu posso usar zram com script?
<Spiga> sim .
<Spiga> agora nao sei como zram vai se comportar com tecnologia ARM.
<YanGM> e caso eu queira deixar uns 256mb de swap e também 256mb de zram, como faço pro sistema priorizar a swap do zram?
<YanGM> melhor, 128mb de zram
<Spiga> ixi ... ai me pegoul... geralmente uso o default do zram mesmo.
<Spiga> vai ter que dar uma lida no zram
<Spiga> nos doc
<YanGM> vixi
<YanGM> Spiga: olha só o que o criador do kernel que eu to usando disse sobre o zram
<YanGM> No, my kernels come bundled with the ramdisk, thats how I use and thats what I prefer, and it won't change. ZRAM? lol...
<Spiga> huauhahu
<Spiga> ele esta desconsiderando o uso da zram. pois ele ja tem um script que faz isso melhor que o zram segundo ele
<Spiga> agora confiar nele nao sei muito nao.
<YanGM> Spiga: ele fala que usa ramdisk...
<Spiga> sim .
<YanGM> mas o zram compacta os dados
<YanGM> ramdisk que eu saiba não
<Spiga> o foda e substituir o ramdisk pelo zram ... vai te dar um trampo da porra.
<YanGM> e a ideia do zram é justamente "expandir a ram" a custo de processador
<Spiga> sem contar que vc vai precisar
<YanGM> pior que eu nunca compilei um kernel pra android
<Spiga> codar
<YanGM> na verdade acho que nunca compilei nada lol
<Spiga> nao muda muito.
<Spiga> compilar kernel e coisa simples.
<YanGM> uma vez compilei um kernel pra ubuntu... mas ficou mais lerdo que u generic
<Spiga> o chato e achar os modulos corretos
<YanGM> *o
<Spiga> para carregando durante o boot e alguns pre compilados.
<Spiga> compilar precisa saber perfeitamente todos os componentes do seu PC>
<Spiga> no seu caso dispositivo...
<Spiga> vai precisar saber marca modelo..
<Spiga> pois na hora do menu de escolha de modulos vc precisa setar os modulos corretos se nao na hora que vc der MAKE
<YanGM> Spiga: vamos pelo caminho mais simples então hehhe...
<Spiga> ele da erro ou trava e pode causa lentidao
<YanGM> o ramdisk vale a pena?
<Spiga> seu aparelho nao e antigo...
<Spiga> nao vejo necessidade de se preoocupar muito
<YanGM> é do fim de 2011
<Spiga> intao ..
<YanGM> 1 galaxy s4 tem o poder de 4 do meu...
<Spiga> intao fica se preocupando com ram nao .... seu aparelho e bom.
<Spiga> zram e so para PC velho que tem pouca memoria...
<YanGM> Spiga: é como dizem: ram nunca é demais
<YanGM> o ruim é que o lean kernel suporta zram mas não suporta cyanogenmod
<Spiga> huauhahuuh ... tenho 8GB de ram ... e nao uso 2.
<Spiga> hum..
<YanGM> tenho gb também e me sinto feliz por não usar mais swap xD
<YanGM> 8gb*
<YanGM> Spiga: vou pesquisar sobre o ramdisk e ver se tem outros kernels tão bons quanto o do franco e lean com suporte a zram
<Spiga> certo.
<YanGM> "Felizmente, o kernel oferece esta opção de definir prioridades, e um dispositivo de swap com prioridade maior que outro sempre será usado à exaustão antes do kernel optar pelo dispositivo restante. "
<YanGM> eu amo o linux
<felquiz> Boa noite geral!
<felquiz> Pra mim conseguir compartilhar uma pasta de um server linux ubuntu para outros pc com ubuntu o que devo pesquisar?
<Spiga> felquiz, vai no adicionar e remover software ai do ubuntu..
<Spiga> e procura o samba-system-config e simple e facil
<YanGM> eu costumo usar o samba pela compatibilidade, mas como é tudo linux, eu usaria ftp pela velocidade
<Spiga> felquiz, ele tem esse icone http://pplware.sapo.pt/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/samba_01.jpg
<CyL> felquiz: Se não tiver outros computadores windows na mesma rede, existem outras soluções mais apropriadas também
<felquiz> bom.. não tem ainda
<felquiz> nenhum outro pc só 2 ubuntu
<felquiz> mas... pode ser que apareça acho melhor já fazer o samba né?
<Spiga> clicar com botao direito ai nao tem opção compartilhar?
<felquiz> o samba funciona pras duas plataformas?
<Spiga> sim
<felquiz> sim tem sim
<felquiz> mas... quero compartilhar uma pasta do server
<felquiz> não tenho interface grafica no server
<Spiga> a ta
<felquiz> tenho um server de ftp + web + stream montado ja
<Spiga> vc tem que montar essa pasta dentro do smb.conf
<felquiz> não manjo compartilhar uma pasta kkkk
<felquiz> hum...
<CyL> felquiz: Se prentende compartilhar aquivos com windows, samba é a melhor solução na minha opinião. Se todos os computadores forem *nix, eu usaria NFS, ou uma solução mais simples como sftp
<felquiz> o que posso pesquisar? configurar smb.conf !? ou instalar samba server?
<Spiga> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/Redes/acesso-a-pasta-compartilhada-do-samba
<felquiz> massa!
<felquiz> obrigado a todos! vou pesquisar tentar fazer já volto dando noticias!
<felquiz> tenho outra duvida...
<Spiga> certo.
<felquiz> aproveitando a galera rs
<felquiz> no meu servidor toda vez que reinicio ele o meu proftpd quando tento acessar trava na parte de passive mode, ai reinicio o servico proftpd e funciona normal... alguem sabe oque poderia ser? ou como fazer isso automaticamente?
<Spiga> felquiz, se vc procurar no google tem um monte de artigos sobre compartilhar pasta samba
<felquiz> sim eu vi bastante coisa Spiga
<felquiz> na verdade não sabia se para compartilhar linux linux poderia ser samab
<felquiz> samba voce só le sobre windows + linux kk
<Spiga> felquiz, adiciona a linha no /etc/init.d/rc.local
<felquiz> ja tentei
<felquiz> não funciona..
<felquiz> tentei de todos os jeitos.. até criei script .sh dei permissao tudo.. mais nda =/
<Spiga> ele tra travando duranto o boot?
<felquiz> parece que o Ubuntu server não rola o rc.local
<felquiz> não inicia normal...
<felquiz> mais quando conecto externo trava no passive mode..
<Spiga> hum...
<felquiz> dou um /etc/init.d/proftpd restart
<felquiz> e funciona de boa
<felquiz> to usando no-ip
<Spiga> ja tentou dar um upgrade.. ou procurar sobre isso.
<felquiz> nao sei se pode ser isso
<felquiz> hum...
<felquiz> upgrade não
<felquiz> vou atualizar aqui
<felquiz> e ver oque rola
<Spiga> felquiz, da uma lida no log
<Spiga> para ver se tem algum ero
<Spiga> erro*
<felquiz> apt-get upgrade né?
<Spiga> s
<felquiz> rodando..
<CyL> Spiga: apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<Spiga> sou mais aptitude upgrade que ja faz update
<felquiz> qual a diferença do apt-get upgrade normal?
<CyL> felquiz: Com o update antes você atualiza as listas de pacotes
<felquiz> intao, fazendo o apt-get update né?
<felquiz> a
<felquiz> intendi
<felquiz> esse faz os dois de uma vez npe
<felquiz> eu tinha feito o update antes rs
<felquiz> n]ao deu nenhum erro no upgrade
<felquiz> deixa eu reinicar e testar
<felquiz> quando reinicio o server preciso reiniciar ele, REBOOT ou fazendo o upgrade é como se tivesse já restartado tudo?
<Spiga> depende de alguns serviços
<Spiga> nem todos voltam automatico.
<felquiz> vou reiniciar intao rs
<felquiz> obrigado Cyl , Spiga pela paciencia... XD
<Spiga> de nada
<CyL> Disponha
<felquiz> XD
<felquiz> entrou de prima FTP ON!
<felquiz> vai intende né!? oO
<Spiga> as vezes algum bug.
<Spiga> que foi corrigido com upgrade
<felquiz> massa!
<felquiz> tenho um server de icecast2 ta funfando certinho..
<felquiz> o server fica no servidor e transmito com o internet DJ no ubuntu
<felquiz> quando eu transmito e fecho o programa
<felquiz> tiro o som do meu ubuntu, tipo.. é como se o programa utilizasse 100% dos drives de audio depois tenho que reiniciar o pc pra voltar o audio pro sistema
<felquiz> alguem já viu isso? ou tem como reiniciar o servicos de audio? pra ver se volta sem precisar reinicar o pc
<Spiga> reinicia o serviço do icecast2
<Spiga> as vezes volta.
<felquiz> ué...
<felquiz> no servidor?
<Spiga> sim.
<felquiz> vou testar kkk vamos ver
<Spiga> sempre leia o log de erros.
<Spiga> para ver se quando deconecta da algum erro
<Spiga> fica mais facil de descobrir.]
<Spiga> os problemas
<felquiz> hum.. interessante tb.
<felquiz> deixa eu ligar o stream
<felquiz> http://177.103.42.230:8098/live
<felquiz> stream ligado. tudo ok ...
<felquiz> vou desligar o stream, fechar o programa de Idjc (controlestream)
<felquiz> agora quando dou play no  Rhythmbox
<felquiz> a musica nem anda.. fica travada no primeiro segundo de audio
<felquiz> vou reiniciar o servido do icecast2 no server
<felquiz> nda ainda..
<felquiz> travado o audio...
<felquiz> o youtube chega a dar play nos videos.. mais o pc esta sem audio mesmo
<felquiz> será que nao tem como reiniciar os servicos da placa de audio do pc?
<CyL> felquiz: Pq vc está usando o server como desktop?
<felquiz> nao
<felquiz> eu tenho uma maquina
<felquiz> de server... com o sistema UBUNTU SERVER sem interface grafica
<felquiz> la esta o icecast2 (server stream)
<felquiz> e na maquina q estou falando com vcs tenho um ubuntu normal, e aqui comando a radio...
<felquiz> e é aqui que fica sem o audio depois de iniciar esse software...
<felquiz> parece que ele roba todo audio só pra ele, não sei acho que usa o jackd
<felquiz> depois quando fecho nao devolve pro sistema.
<felquiz> aahhhh
<felquiz> consegui
<felquiz> sudo alsa force-reload
<felquiz> resolveu o problema XD
<felquiz> obrigado novamente geral, as vezes conversando vai mais tranquilhos os probreminhos de adptação!
<Wool_> Alguém sabe informar onde posso comprar produtos oficiais do ubuntu aqui no brasil?
<samurai_black> Wool_: boa noite.
<samurai_black> Acho que oficial no br não tem não, não por uma representante da Canonical© que conheça...
<Wool_> samurai_black ok,obrigado
<samurai_black> Ricardo__: !ping
<pedroamaral> oi
<lowbit-sh> Olá pessoal.
<Cesar_Augusto> alguém ai ?
<Cesar_Augusto> alguém já viu este bug ou sei lá eu como chama está porra
<Cesar_Augusto> eu mando instalar o ubuntu 12.10 I386
<Cesar_Augusto> de boa
<Cesar_Augusto> e dai depois perto da parte de finalizar o infeliz fica aqui só com o bagulho do mouse
<Cesar_Augusto> de carregando e fica nisto
<Cesar_Augusto> faz sei lá
<Cesar_Augusto> 1 hora que está nisto
<Cesar_Augusto> e não sai disto
<Cesar_Augusto> quem souber algo me chama pelo nick para poder ver o aviso , faz favor :)
<vitorlobo> licensed,  ja estudou ou teve curiosidade em aprender ruby?
<licensed> vitorlobo, nao
<licensed> prefiro me aprofundar no python logo
<vitorlobo> licensed, preferencia eu tbm tenho rs
<vitorlobo> licensed, a merda é quando te exigem isso por questao de mercado..trabalho
<licensed> vitorlobo, ##ubuntu-br
<vitorlobo> licensed, #cg-br rs
<Dg_> Bom dia!
<Julinux> Dg_, Bom dia
<Dg_> Bom, estou com dúvidas das mais simplórias.... Instalação do Ubuntu.
<Dg_> Criei o DVD com o arquivo que fiz download e mesmo assim nao aparece a tela de instalação no momento do boot - que eu até preciso apertar a F12 pq no Setup não está disponível para alterar boot pelo CD
<Dg_> Talvez o problema esteja no modo que gravei os dados: descompactei o Iso e coloquei ele descompactado (usei o winrar) no DVD
<Dg_> Agora estou gravando o arquivo no PenDrive para tentar.
<Dg_> A duvida : realmente precisa ser o aquivo ISO que fiz download pelo site ou pode ser ele descompactado?
<odra> Voce tem que gravar a ISO. :|
<Dg_> ok
<Dg_> tentarei agora.
<odra> Por que que uma pessoa iria descompactar um ISO pra gravar os arquivos D:
<licensed> odra, talvez pra adicionar arquivos ao disco
<CyL> korda: E aí, conseguiu resolver o seu problema com o WiFi?
<odra> licensed: Mas eh pra isso que serve ISO
<licensed> odra, humm interessante.. se eu tenho uma iso de 100mb e quero adicionar um filme no disco. eu preciso descompactá-la nao?
<odra> Que.
<odra> Ai você simplesmente esta usando ISO errado O_O
<licensed> odra, como assim errado? nao entendi
<odra> ISO eh um arquivo que reflete uma media fisica. Voce nao descompacta e recompacta ele. :/
<licensed> odra, eu tenho uma iso com um curso de ingles que eh 100mb.. mas pra nao perder espaco livre no disco, quero adicionar um video com um curso de ingles no disco
<odra> Voce esta usando ISO errado :|
<licensed> blz deixa quieto
<odra> O unico proposito de arquivos ISO sao armazenar informacoes para gravar discos e outras midias fisicas
<licensed> exato
<licensed> o kra pegou o disco original de um curso de ingles e fez uma iso dele.. mas é só 100mb.. porque deixar mais de 4gb livre no disco perdido?
<odra> O formato mesmo nem compacta os arquivos internamente. 500 MB de arquivos criam um ISO de 500 MB.
<odra> licensed: Nesse caso seria mais facil gravar os arquivos no disco sem criar uma ISO.
<CyL> odra: O que o licensed está falando faz sentido, embora o termo 'compactar' não tenha sido bem usado.
<CyL> odra: Ao gravar os arquivos no disco sem um iso, automaticamente você está criando um iso
<licensed> odra, eu ja tive esse problema kra.. fui gravar uns cursos pra uma amiga.. eu nao podia gravar o .iso no disco pq ela nao sabia extrair
<licensed> odra, e queria gravar mais uns videos no espaco q sobrava.. entao eu fiz isso: extraí (descompactei) a iso, e gravei num dvd, adicionando uns videos
<odra> Ai minha cabeca...
<CyL> licensed: o iso é um arquivo que é a imagem do disco, o que o odra está falando também faz senido. Voce não grava o arquivo iso no disco, você cria um disco a partor da imagem do arquivo iso
<licensed> ta
<odra> ISO são usados para redistribuir imagens propriamente contidas de algo. Por isso ninguem extrai os arquivos dele.
<CyL> odra: O termo correto é remasterizar.
<odra> Eh soh olhar na ISO do ubuntu por exemplo.
<CyL> odra: Mas funciona como se fosse uma extração do ponto de vista do usuário
<odra> Voce baixa a ISO com o proposito de gravar um CD com ele. O conteudo do CD eh distribuido como ISO por esse mesmo proposito.
<CyL> odra: Inclusive várias ferramentas de compactação abrem os arquivos iso como se fossem .zip, ou .tgz por exemplo, o que ajuda a aumentar a confusão
<odra> Quem que eh esse povo que fica usando o formato ISO pra armazenar arquivos aleatorios D:<
<xleandrox> bom dia a todos !
<odra> Bom dia leandro
<xleandrox> Bom... sou novo com o linux e descobri este site hoje ! :)
<xleandrox> gostaria de estudar, existe apostilas online para download ?
<odra> leandro: Voce vai descobrir que isso não eh um site D:
<xleandrox> rsrsrs
<xleandrox> sim sim, desculpe-me é que acessei este chat pelo ubuntu-br
<CyL> xleandrox: Existem diversas apostilas disponíveis na internet, já tentou fazer uma bsuca no google?
<CyL> xleandrox: Isso também não é um chat da forma como a maioria dos usuários estão acostumados. Você pode inclusive usá-lo a partir do terminal.
<xleandrox> hmmmm, que interessante !
<xleandrox> todos estes nomes do lado direito estão online ?
<odra> Depende.
<odra> O que voce quer dizer com online?
<xleandrox> conectado agora em tempo real
<odra> Ah.... quase.
<xleandrox> não sei se os termos que utilizo são usado por vocês... pq tipo
<CyL> xleandrox: Nomes do lado direito é a maneira como você os vê.
<CyL> xleandrox: são nicks
<xleandrox> eu usava linux até ontem, e tenho um amigo que trabalha com redes linux...
<odra> Todos estão conectados. Mas uma boa estimativa eh que nem 10% estejam conversando
<xleandrox> ele pediu para que eu estudasse, pq vale a pena
<xleandrox> CyL achei uma apostila  para download  !
<xleandrox> valeu
<CyL> xleandrox: Ok
<xleandrox> voce é usuario linux a muito tempo ?
<CyL> xleandrox: Desde 94
<xleandrox> nossa ! rsrs
<xleandrox> então você é fera !!!
<odra> CyL: Eu nasci nesse ano. :O
<CyL> xleandrox: Não necessariamente
<xleandrox> rsrsr
<CyL> odra: Foi meu primeiro emprego, num provedor de internet. Ná época eu tinha acabado de comprar um Pentium 100MHz com 32 mb de RAM
<odra> Meu deus olha esses numeros!
<CyL> odra: Foi o primeiro computador no qual instalei o Linux
<odra> Com disquetes?
<CyL> odra: Slackware 3.1 se não me engano
<CyL> odra: Não, na época era comum importar packs de cd's pela internet
<CyL> odra: Eu comprei um pack que vinha com 10 disos diferentes
<CyL> odra: As unicas que existem até hoje são debian, slack e redhat
<CyL> *distros
<xleandrox_> voltei...
<odra> Hmm
<CyL> E então uns 3 meses depois eu fui batizado oficialmente quando recompilei o kernel pela primeira vez
<xleandrox_> o site aqui travou...
<odra> Sera que daqui a 18 anos eu vou contar esse tipo de historias pra algm
<xleandrox_> o que perdi ??
<xleandrox_> a historia do CyL?
 * odra revera CyL 
<odra> Sim.
<xleandrox_> =\
<CyL> Acho que foi o kernel 2.0.6 ou algo do tipo, lembro que o kernel 2 tinha acabado de ter sido lançado
<xleandrox_> eu instalei o meu primeiro linux ontem
<xleandrox_> não consegui instalar os drivers
<CyL> odra: Bom, eu nem me lembro qual foi  a última vez que recompilei o kernel, pois as distros hoje fazem um excelente trabalho em deixar o linux funcionando para todo tipo de hardware
<odra> Agente tem a tecnologia :D
<CyL> odra: Mas na época o conceido de módulos de kernel era algo novo, e visto com certa desconfiança, então a maioria dos kernels era monolítico
<xleandrox_> vc criou algum opensource CyL ?
<CyL> xleandrox_: Não, eu nunca trabalhei com programação, mas tenho me interessado recentemente
<xleandrox_> ah... vc estudou em alguma instituição ?
<CyL> odra: recompilar o kernel durrava qualquer coisa entre 3 e 6 horas, dependendo das configurações escolhidas
<xleandrox_> ou foi na raça e na coragem ?
<CyL> xleandrox_: Mais na raça e na coragem
<odra> CyL: Vixi
<CyL> xleandrox_: A documentação do Linux naquela época era bem melhor entretano :/
<odra> Voce e XKCD me lembrando como é bom fazer programas em python :p
<CyL> odra: import fly?
<CyL> odra: É dessa tirinha que está falando?
<xleandrox_> voces trabalham com oque ?
<odra> N, eu tenho quase certeza que isso foi por causa nas coisas do laboratorio
<CyL> xleandrox_: Eu como consultor de TI
<odra> Do XKCD falo das varias referencias ao tempo que demora pra compilar coisas em C
<odra> Eu sou desempregado :D
<xleandrox_> interessante... trabalho em uma empresa de telemarketing., na area de planejamento
<xleandrox_> rsrsrs... eu sou de SP CAPITAL
<odra> Eu moro em Jales, SP.
<odra> Fica umas 4 horas depois da poluição.
<xleandrox_> kkk
<CyL> odra: Na verdade python e c adotam um paradigma de linguggem bem diferente, é difícil comparar as duas
<odra> Sim, mas é claro.
<CyL> Eu já morei em Campinas, São Paulo e São José dos Campos
<CyL> Atualmente em Porto Alegre
<xleandrox_> ja usaram o backtrack?
<odra> Só que com C e C++ você tem que esperar para compilar programas
<CyL> xleandrox_: Já, pq a pergunta?
<odra> Em Python como é um linguagem de script, é só rodar o interpreter :D
<odra> Ai da erro.
<xleandrox_> é pq esta é a versão do meu linux
<odra> E voce roda o interpreter denovo, e denovo, e denovo, edenovo :p
<CyL> odra: Python não é uma linguagem de script, isso é um conceito errado
<xleandrox_> mas não consigo instalar os drivers
<CyL> odra: e Python também pode ser compilado para bytecode
<xleandrox_> estou atrapalhando ? se tiver depois volto... tranquilo.
<odra> CyL: Eu uso python como uma linguagem de script. :)
<odra> xleandrox_: Não. Pode ficar.
<CyL> xleandrox_: Na verdade esse é um canal de suporte ao ubuntu, mas qualquer pergunta relacionado a linux é válida. O backtrack não é para ser usado como uma distribuição de produção, tome cuidado
<xleandrox_> ah... corro algum risco com ele ?
<odra> Backtrack eh uma versão? Podia jurar que era algum tipo de distro D:
<CyL> odra: Tudo bem que você a utiliza como linguagem de scripting, mas existem vários programas interiamente construidos em python, programas web, programas gráficos para desktop, frameworks e até até daemons
<CyL> odra: É uma distro
<xleandrox_> distro ?
<CyL> xleandrox_: Se você não souber o que está fazendo, corre risco sim
<xleandrox_> e pior que não sei kkkkk
<odra> xleandrox_: Ubuntu, backtrack, mint, e sei lah quais outros são "distros" de linux
<xleandrox_> ah ta... seria as "versões"
<odra> Não. Seriam os distros.
<xleandrox_> ok
<CyL> xleandrox_: O Linux tem um conceito diferente do windows. Uma boa analogia são os carros: você pode comprar um gol bolinha, um gol gt, um gol geração 3, etc (essa seriam as distros), além disso caa gol tem o ano/modelo, essa seriam as versões
<odra> Na verdade o conceito eh o mesmo. Exceto que existem distros. :D
<CyL> Na verdade o conceito fica ainda um pouco mais sutil quando consideramos que o ubuntu é composto pleo xubuntu, lubuntu, kubuntu, mubuntu, etc
<Wool_> Alguém sabe dizer se tem como colocar ubuntu pra rodr no iPad
<Wool_> ?
<odra> Eh como se voce tivesse o Linux verde 1.0, o linux vermelho 1.0, o linux azul 1.1, o linux azul-marinho 1.1 que eh tipo o azul soh que mais marinho etc.
<CyL> odra: Não, o conceito é diferente, exite somente um produto da microsoft chamado windows, no mundo linux existem n distros diferentes
<CyL> odra: Ou da mesma forma a analogia com carros
<CyL> Wool_: Não que eu saiba
<xleandrox_> entendi sobre os distros
<odra> CyL: Não o conceito é o mesmo. Tanto windows qnto linux qnto boa maioria dos softwares tem uma versão linear. A diferença eh que sendo open source, o linux possui varios jeitos diferentes de distribuir a mesma versão: Os distros.
<Wool_> Fiz a besteira de comprar um iPad mais queria rodar o ubuntu pois so uso ubuntu a 5 anos
<odra> Wool_: Que.
<CyL> Wool_: exerça seu direito de consumidor e devolva
<odra> Eu nem sei se tem como instalar o ubuntu em um hardware android.
<Wool_> Mais comprei a um amigo,e ele ta nos estados unidos,olhinho
<CyL> odra: O que seria um hardware android?
<CyL> Wool_: Então conforme-se
<odra> CyL: Um compativel com android SO
<odra> Hmm... pensando bem talvez o hardware do telefone não faça diferenca.
<CyL> odra: mas não é o software que tem que ser compatível com o hardware, e não o contrário?
<odra> CyL: Sim. :/
<CyL> odra: Então o que é um hardware android?
<odra> CyL: Hardware android eh meu cerebro parando de funcionar por alguns momentos o__o
<odra> Falando nisso, se voce instalar linux no windows phone, ainda sim ele eh um window phone?
<CyL> odra: Se você colocar o motor de fusca numa carcaça de prosche, é um porsche ou um fusca?
<odra> Com motor de fusca ninguém vai acreditar que eh um porsche.
<odra> Mas também não parece um fusca.
<odra> Eh um monstro D:
<CyL> odra: E se fosse o motor de porsche num fusca?
<odra> Ah entendi. Então linux no windows phone é simplesmente um windows phone extraordinario.
<CyL> odra: Não sei, é?
<odra> Deve de ser.
<odra> Voce nao ve muitos desses por ai, neh?
<CyL> Só não entendo porque alguem faria isso
<hggdh> CyL: Offensive Security acaba de anunciar o Kali Linux (segundo o Rafaël Herzog), um novo penetration tests Linux, baseado no Debian
<CyL> hggdh: Eu já havia visto, tie até o ímpeto de registrar os canais na freenode, mas é um problema do qual eu que me livrar
<CyL> hggdh: Era natural que eles fossem para o Debian, pois o ciclo de lançamentos do debian é mais parecido com o que eles precisam
<CyL> hggdh: Além disso o debian tende a ser mais estável que o ubuntu
<odra> Aqui estou eu entendendo nada dessa conversa. Acho que vou ir fazer meu visualizador de imagens e deixar os veteranos conversar em paz.
<CyL> Eu até ficaria com o Debian como distro de escolha, não fosse pela tendência que eles têm de lançar versões próprias de pacotes que não têm condições de manter, e quem os adota acaba refém da situação
<CyL> odra: Você está convidado a permanecer e tirar as dúvidas que possuir, se quiser também :)
<odra> Naum, 'brigado, python programar tenho eu.
<hggdh> CyL: heh. No entanto, eles estão baseando-se, também, em updates do Experimental, não apenas do Stable
<CyL> hggdh: na verdade eu sempre achei que eles se beneficiariam mais se o backtrack fosse um meta-pacote, coms suas próprias dependências e conflitos, mas eles entendem que não
<CyL> hggdh: Dizem que surgem muitos problemas de manutenção da distro com isso
<xleandro> voltei galera !
<xleandro> odra ?
<xleandro> cara, acredita que na minha residencia não tem interner !!!!
<xleandro> utilizo 3g...
<odra> Vivo atualizou meu speedy de 2 MB pra 8 MB. Duas semanas depois de mandarem a notificacao e só qndo eu chamei o tecnico.
<odra> Agora eu tenho 8 MB. Telefone parou de funcionar.
<korda> CyL ainda não manin
<korda> CyL: desculpe, é minha filha que tá no note, rsrs
<xleandro> odra?
<xleandro> tenho muitos sinais de wifi aqui ao redor
<xleandro> consigo pegar algum sinal ? rsrs
<xleandro> sei que é errado... mas !
<xleandro> a net, vivo, oi... nenhum fornece suporte !! não tem sinal onde moro... e o mais engraçado é que o vizinho tem !
<CyL> korda: Como eu disse, nos basta aceitar que o Linux não funcione algumas vezes.
<korda> CyL: eu comprei um adaptador usb, vamos ver se vai funcionar,
<CyL> korda: No ebay?
<korda> CyL: mercado livre
<korda> CyL: aquele mesmo modelo que vc havia me passado
<CyL> korda: mas não era mais barato no ebay?
<korda> CyL: mercado livre $25
<CyL> korda: Ebay $15, com envio incluído!
<CyL> korda: Tudo bem que iria demorar um século
<CyL> xleandro: Não é adequado perguntar coisa desse tipo
<korda> CyL: Iria mesmo, rsrs
<xleandrox> CyL, me desculpa pelas perguntas !
<xleandrox> foram apenas duvidas, não sabia que não poderiam ser feitas...
<CyL> xleandrox: Pode esclarecer as dúvidas que quiser, desde que não ensejem atividades ilegais (ou até mesmo não-éticas, na minha opinião)
<hggdh> +1
<CyL> xleandrox: Usar o WiFi do vizinho é furto de sinal telemático, crime previsto na normatização legal brasileira.
<CyL> xleandrox: Art. 155 - Subtrair, para si ou para outrem, coisa alheia móvel:
<CyL> xleandrox: § 3º - Equipara-se à coisa móvel a energia elétrica ou qualquer outra que tenha valor econômico.
<picolo> ???
<RMtails> !!!
<CyL> xleandrox: Pena - reclusão, de um a quatro anos, e multa.
<picolo> Tudo haver com Ubuntu :D
<CyL> picolo: Ele queria saber como usar a internet do vizinho
<RMtails> estranho
<hggdh> picolo: a haver com que perguntas serão respondidas neste canal
<CyL> picolo: E eu estava lembrando a ele que isso é crime no Brasil
<picolo> CyL, hum compreendo
<CyL> RMtails: O queé estranho?
<picolo> Então vou ter que processar meu Vizinho rss
<RMtails> voce esta falando de um vizinho que faz a maldita fulga de sinal
<RMtails> e o meu vizinho estar a fazer isso agora
<CyL> RMtails: Não, estou falando de usar o sinal de wifi do vizinho sem o consentimento dele
<RMtails> ele estar a fazer isso
<CyL> RMtails: Isso é o Código Penal Brasileiro. Você está no Brasil?
<RMtails> so descobrir agora
<xleandrox_> entendi CyL !
<RMtails> sim salvador-ba
<CyL> Só para desmotivar se alguém ajudar os coleguinhas a fazerem isso
<CyL> Furto qualificado
<CyL> § 4º - A pena é de reclusão de dois a oito anos, e multa, se o crime é cometido:
<CyL> IV - mediante concurso de duas ou mais pessoas.
<RMtails> eu não ajudaria ja senti na pele isso
<hggdh> RMtails: (1) troque a senha; (2) guaranta que estás a usar WPA2; (3) limite teu router a MACs pre-registrados; (4) de parte
<CyL> Se ajudar o amiguinho vira furto qualificado e a pena sobe de u4 para 8 anos
<xleandrox_> nossa
<picolo> O Google "roubou" senhas de WiFi e terá que pagar por isso agora.
<RMtails> eu vou dar um print nessa converssa para mostrar pro meu vizinho
<hggdh> picolo: não, não roubou. Mas estamos a cair muito fora do tópico *agora*
<picolo> Mas será que alguem foi preso?
<CyL> picolo: Se isso ocorreu de verdade, cabe ação criminal, _sem_ prejuízo da responsabilidade cível
<xleandrox_> da uma olhada nisso CyL
<xleandrox_> http://www.ubuntubrsc.com/ces2013-mais-informacoes-sobre-ubuntu-para-celulares.html
<CyL> RMtails: pq simplesmente não bota uma senha no seu wifi?
<RMtails> ja botei
<RMtails> ele arrombou a senha
<CyL> RMtails: use uma senha forte e um bom protcolo de segurança
<CyL> RMtails: Suponho que esteja usando WEP
<RMtails> como eu olho isso
<RMtails> ?
<CyL> RMtails: Manual do seu roetador wifi
<Julinux> clear
<CyL> RMtails: Vc quer usar WPA ou WPA2
<RMtails> wpa2
<RMtails> nessas horas que eu me arrependo de jogar a caixa do roteador fora
<CyL> RMtails: Então é improvável que ele tenha 'arrombado' a senha do seu wifi
<CyL> RMtails: Qual SSID vc está utilizando?
<RMtails> eh eu não sei?
<RMtails> deixa eu verificar
<RMtails> GVT-480A
<RMtails> espera ops desculpe galera
<xleandrox_> CyL ?
<RMtails> não era um pc
<RMtails> mas eu console esqueci o ps3 ligado
<CyL> xleandrox_: O que?
<xleandrox_> vc tem todos os comandos do konsole de cabeça ?
<RMtails> ai ele ficou conectado a rede
<CyL> xleandrox_: É claro que não, mas eu sei usar o man e o info
<CyL> RMtails: Acusar o vizinho injustamente não é bonito nem num canal de IRC
<RMtails> eh eu sei
<RMtails> )-: me senti mau agora
<odra> Eh...
<odra> Eu nem sei -h direito
<CyL> RMtails: Lembrando que mau é contrário de bom, e mal é contrário de bem
<hggdh> :-) estava a pensar a mesma coisa
<CyL> Lol
<RMtails> CyL: certo
<odra> Vai ver ele tava mau mesmo.
<CyL> hggdh: De qualquer forma a frase do RMtails está correta sintaticamente, mas muda o sentido :)
<hggdh> CyL: concordo :-)
<odra> Affez.
<odra> Eu tava indo programar meu visualizador de imagens. AI eu abro o firefox pra googlar umas coisas GTK
<odra> E então eu digito imgur.com
<odra> Pessima ideia.
<odra> Isso foi umas duas horas atras ainda n escrevi dez linhas de codigo...
<RMtails> odra> hora de descansar
<RMtails> duas horas na frente de uma tela pode fazer muito mal
<xleandrox> nossa, minha conexão cai toda hora :(
<CyL> xleandrox: Sua conexão, ou sua sessão do chat?
<RMtails> xleandrox> qual a operadora ?
<odra> RMtails: Já sobrevivi mais de vinte :|
<RMtails> odra> toma cuidado men
<RMtails> acredite tela de pc pode causar uma bela dor de cabeça
<RMtails> e te deixar sem lembranças no dia seguinte
<odra> Eu não lembro se eu fiquei com dor de cabeça depois de maratonar D.Gray-Man mas eu me lembro que o final foi péssimo.
<xleandrox> estou acessando do trabalho, e tem muito proxy aqui... não sei se atrapalha
<xleandrox> mas da dezenas de erros
<RMtails> odra> o que aconteceu?
<odra> RMtails: Pararam o anime um pouco depois do centesimo episodio e nem ha planos pra resumir ele :(
<xleandrox> CyL ?
<xleandrox> qual é a melhor versão
<odra> RMtails: Espero que num fique kinem hunter x hunter e demorem 10 anos para um remake... ah perai. Conversa paralela.
<xleandrox> de linux para usar ?
<CyL> xleandrox: Qual é a melhor versão de que?
<xleandrox> digo... distro...
<RMtails> lol odra
<CyL> xleandrox: Eu nunca respondo perguntas do tipo 'qual é o melhor', isso é basicamente gosto pessoal> A mesma coisa que perguntar "Qual a melhor roupa pra usar?".
<odra> Tem que tomar cuidado qndo o poliglota esta online, entende
<CyL> xleandrox: Agora, dependendo do que vc quiser fazer, existem distros mais indicadas.
<odra> Aposto que o CyL vai fazer outra analogia de carro
<xleandrox> hmmm... minha necessidade é..... o geral sabe ?
<xleandrox> eu gosto de estudar usar planilhas...
<xleandrox> minha mulher gosta de usar internet
<odra> "Eh tem esses distros aqui que eh mais pra quem quer pegar minas na praia, e tem esse aqui pra quem quer ir pro trabalho"
<RMtails> como assim o geral?
<CyL> xleandrox: Ótimo, existem boas distros focaas para uso geral. Qual o seu nível de experiência com computadores?
<xleandrox> "pq quero influenciar ela tb" rsrs
<adiaswin> ..
<xleandrox> bom... com mac e windows 85% !
<xleandrox> ja com linux 2%
<xleandrox> kkkk
<adiaswin> zorin os
<odra> Engraçado que ninguem esta fazendo propaganda do ubuntu.
<CyL> xleandrox: Vc sabe o que é driver?
<xleandrox> sim
<xleandrox> está dizendo do que faz uma placa de video funcionar por exemplo ?
<CyL> odra: Cara, vocês não está contribuino para a conversa, não precisa atrapalahar também.
<CyL> xleandrox: Sim.
<CyL> xleandrox: Se sente confortável com a interface texto (linha de comano)?
<adiaswin> CyL> drivers no linux se chama modulos
<adiaswin> e finalmente consequi usar meu nick
<CyL> adiaswin: Não, isso é uma inverdade. drivers no Linux são instalados através de módulos. Entretanto existem módulos que não são drivers.
<odra> xleandrox: Quantos usuarios vao usar o SO na mesma instalacao? Voce quer sudo?
<hggdh> e nem todos os modulos sãop drivers
<adiaswin> certo essa eu não sabia
<CyL> adiaswin: Módulos são uma forma de encapsular código que precisa rodar em modo protegido.
<xleandrox_> perdão galera... aqui no serviço os proxys são todos bloqueados !
<Luciano___> Alguém conhece um bom programa para que eu possa fazer backup da minha MBR atual com windows 7?
<xleandrox_> e fica dando diversos erros e saio do chat
<xleandrox_> então CyL... eu edoro o MS-DOS
<CyL> Luciano___: dd, mas tome cuidado para não usar errado
<adiaswin> logo voce se  dara de bem no modo de texto
<Luciano___> CyL: Pode dar errado até pra salvar apenas?
<CyL> Luciano___: pode dar muito errado
<CyL> Luciano___: E vc sobrescrever seu MBR, é melhor nem usar então
<adiaswin> vixi
<odra> adiaswin: Eu não entendi pra que serviu essa pergunta :|
<adiaswin> que pergunta odra
<Luciano___> CyL: Só queria ter uma cópia de segurança, no caso da instalação do Ubuntu pelo HD externo, optando por instalar o GRUB tb no HD externo, dê algum problema.
<odra> adiaswin: Se ele se sente confortável com CLI
<adiaswin> vai saber
<CyL> xleandrox_: Bom, existe uma curva de aprendizado, mas eu acho que o Ubuntu é uma boa distro para quem começa no linux. Vai te dar uma boa base para vc se aventurar em outras distros depois
<odra> adiaswin: Agora agente sabe mas eu ainda nao sei pra que agente precisa dessa informação
<adiaswin> imagine se recomendam o archlinux
<adiaswin> ele vai depender do terminal para instalar
<xleandrox_> valeu pela dica, ja estou baixando...
<odra> Hah!
<xleandrox_> 12.10
<odra> Ele fez propaganda do linux!
<adiaswin> 12.04 e melhor
<odra> ubuntu*
<CyL> Luciano___: O 'dd' é uma excelente ferramenta, o problema é que ele é conhecido por não ter uma interface de comandos 'padrão'. Se vc fizer uma pequena confusão, como qual deve ser o parãmetro 'if', e qual defe ser o parâmetro 'of', vc vai ter uma bela dor de cabeça.
<odra> Eu sou o unico que confundi as palavras linux a ubuntu desse tanto...?
<adiaswin> sim provavelmente
<Luciano___> CyL: Pelo prompt do windows não existe nenhuma ferramenta padrão?
<adiaswin> o cmd e meio que inutil no windows
<CyL> Luciano___: eu conheço dois comandos do windows que poderiam se aplicar ao seu caso, mas não sei se fazem o que vc quer
<Luciano___> adiaswin: Nao, me referi a um prompt de comando na restauração de sistema, por exemplo.
<xleandrox_> CyL... atualmente vc usa qual Distro ?
<odra> adiaswin: Eu nunca precisei usar o terminal no ubuntu :/
<xleandrox_> Slackware?
<CyL> xleandrox_: Eu uso Windows, acho o desktop muito melhor do que o Linux. Apenas uso o Linux em computadores remotos que administro
<Luciano___> CyL: Se eu não tivesse uma cópia original do windows ja teria mandado bala faz tempo.
<adiaswin> odra> e bom começar a usar
<odra> adiaswin: Eu uso algumas raras vezes mas eu n preciso :/
<adiaswin> se não nunca vai aprender o lado negro do linux
<odra> Vigi.
<adiaswin> acredite
<odra> Mas eu pensei que pra se juntar as forças do lado sombrio primeiro voce tem que crescer uma barba de 6 cm?
<CyL> Luciano___: bootsect e diskpart, esse são os comandos do windows em modo texto para gerenciamento de disco em baixo nível
<adiaswin> odra> voce precissa de um reset na mente
<odra> adiaswin: Mas eu gosto do meu desktop e GUI, morpheus
<CyL> adiaswin: Claramente vc não conhece a interface de linha de comando nova da microsoft
<CyL> adiaswin: Eu sei que provavelmente vou ser pisoteado, mas eu vou dizer mesmo assim, deixa o bash comendo poeira
<adiaswin> CyL> serio eles criaram outra
<adiaswin> tem certeza
<CyL> adiaswin: absoluta
<felquiz> tem link pra gente ver?!
<xleandrox_> diskpart... eu usei esses dias !
<adiaswin> humm
<CyL> adiaswin: se chama powershell pesquise no google
<xleandrox_> e fiz o pendriver dar boot :)
<felquiz> hum
<odra> Deve de ser virus.
<xleandrox_> pendrive*
<adiaswin> bem vamos ver se ele funciona no ruindows vista
<felquiz> http://technet.microsoft.com/pt-br/library/bb978526.aspx
<adiaswin> ah o power shell
<odra> Meu deus eles fizeram isso em .NET
<adiaswin> eu ainda não aprendi a usa-lo
<CyL> Luciano___: cuidado para não fazer besteira, hein?
<CyL> odra: .NET é um excelente framework
<felquiz> sim
<felquiz> mais... java
<felquiz> é sempre melhor
<adiaswin> ...
<odra> Mais?
<felquiz> mas
<felquiz> XD
<CyL> felquiz: Há quem discorde, mas esse assunto é como discutir religião, vamos deixar de lado
<odra> Mas java é sempre melhor? Meu deus a frase ficou pior que tava antes!
<xGrind> adiaswin, eae man \o
<felquiz> sim sim só comentei também, não quero entrar em discussões! kkk
<adiaswin> ea
<odra> Falando em Java e .NET, ouvi dizer que tem uma nova versão do papa disponivel
<xGrind> alguem ae usa lazarus?
<adiaswin> xGrind de uma olhada no teu topico
<xGrind> adiaswin, aquele foi da traduçao do xubuntu ;x
<odra> CyL: Esse tal de powershell é o console padrão do windows 8?
<adiaswin> sim
<adiaswin> ele e o padrao ate do windows vista
<CyL> odra: Não existe conceito de console padrão
<CyL> odra: Esá disponível noWindows desde o XP
<odra> Nunca vi ele.
<adiaswin> nem eu
<odra> Podia mudar o nome para powercaviar
<CyL> odra, adiaswin: vai ver é porque vc's sempre rodaram o cmd.exe
<odra> E ql o executavel do powershell?
<adiaswin> o cmd.exe eu ja usei para quebrar uma senha wpa
<CyL> odra: Eles está disponível no menu iniciar
<odra> ...
<odra> Minha nerdisse se virou contra mim.
<CyL> odra: powershell.exe
<odra> LONGO
<felquiz> Alguem já testou - do-release-upgrade ?
<odra> Eles deviam ter botado de pow.exe
<CyL> odra: eu acho que ia causar confusão, já que pow é uma função da biblioteca padrão do c
<adiaswin> odra> hora de usar o windows 98
<odra> Eles deviam ter botado de sh.exe então!
<odra> Acabei de perceber que esse nome seria muito shexe.
<CyL> odra: vc pode simplesmente reomear o binário se quiser
<CyL> odra: O nome do arquivo não muda a qualidade da implementação
<odra> CyL: Num seria melhor criar um link com nome de sh?
<CyL> odra: Não acho que seja relevante
<odra> Eu já tive alguns tristes problemas renomeando coisas no windows.
<adiaswin> nao me diga que mudou o nome do hal.dll
<xleandrox_> CyL ?
<xleandrox_> é possivel ligar diferentes sistemas operacionais na mesma rede ?
<odra> adiaswin: Num lembro, mas foi facil de concertar. Só formatar o windows.
<xleandrox> CyL ?
<adiaswin> ninquem merece esse windows
<xleandrox> é possivel ligar diferentes sistemas operacionais na mesma rede ?
<odra> xleandrox: Deve de ser.
<CyL> xleandrox_: cara, faça a sua pergunta na mesma linha em que me chama. Quando vc chama meu nome, eu recebo um alerta do sistema e venho aqui só para ficar esperando vc digitar. Esse é um comportamento padrão do IRC.
<adiaswin> sim
<xleandrox> desculpa...
<CyL> xleandrox: Ligar em qual sentido, compartilhar arquivos?
<xleandrox> aim
<xleandrox> sim*
<CyL> xleandrox: Sim, é possível.
<adiaswin> e possivel e ate meio facil
<odra> Bem vindo ao incrivel conceito de interfaces :D
<adiaswin> odra não babe quando ver o conceito do unity
<odra> Imagina como seria se meu modem só funcionasse com um sistema operacional.
<odra> E eu precisasse de um modem pro ubuntu e um pro windows. :|
<adiaswin> hum
<CyL> odra: Algo comum a 15 anos atrás
<adiaswin> a epoca do windows 95
<odra> Eu sou tao feliz por ser jovem :D
<CyL> odra: algum comum hoje em dia também
<adiaswin> hum
<adiaswin> tem certeza
<CyL> odra: Veja a guerra de celulares por exemplo
<odra> CyL: Eu n duvido.
<CyL> adiaswin: Sim, não existe padrão de hardware para celular, por exemplo
<odra> Jah li sobre isso. Teve um tempo que todo mundo compartilhava o sentimento de interfaces.
<odra> Ai umas companias perceberam que lucrariam mais prendendo clientes em seu produtos e serviços.
<adiaswin> hoje o mundo so quer compartihar via facebook
<CyL> odra: interface é um termo genérico que é utilizado para se referir a diferentes coisas completamente distintas no mundo da informática
<odra> adiaswin: Engraçado que o artigo que eu li citava facebook e twitter como um dos problemas da falta de "compartilhação" entre serviços e sites da internet.
<adiaswin> lol
<adiaswin> o facebook e uma maquina de dementes
<odra> Besteira. :|
<adiaswin> algumas pessoas de lá simplismente so compartiham porcaria
<odra> Baboseira.
<CyL> adiaswin: Qualquer ferramente que é botada á sua disposição é tão boa quanto o uso que se faça dela.
<odra> Os dementes já existiam sem o facebook.
<CyL> adiaswin: martelos são armas de crimes bárbaros também
<odra> Facebook simplesmentes deu a eles o poder de se comunicar entre si
<adiaswin> o coisa
<odra> Hmm...
<odra> O que eh o oposto de arrastar?
<xleandrox> odra, qual é a sua idade?
<odra> leandro: 18
<xleandrox> eu 23
<xleandrox> vc usa facebook ?
<odra> n
<xleandrox> kkkk
<xleandrox> imaginei
<xleandrox> acho que aqui no chat sou o unico
<odra> Eu criei uma conta depois de muita encheção de saco
<odra> Dois meses depois jurei que num voltava mais praquele site infernal
<odra> "voce precisa ser mais social" eles disseram "tomo mundo tem facebook" eles disseram
<xleandrox_> se quiser me add....
<xleandrox_> eu preciso de vitimas para encher as paciencias kkk
<xleandrox_> ja que sou noob no linux
<odra> n obrigado
<xleandrox_> kkkkkk
<phennixz> KKK
<xleandrox_> será que o CyL tem ?
<odra> Depois que uma compartilhacao de xkcd apareceu do meu wall
<xleandrox_> ahuahuah
<odra> E eu tava tipo "nossa, alguem decente nesse facebook"
<xleandrox_> xkcd ?
<xleandrox_> o que ser isto ?
<odra> Ai o cara bota 9gag como fonte.
<xleandrox_> :(
<odra> Foi a gota dagua.
<xleandrox_> stop talking another language !!!
<xleandrox_> lol
<odra> xleandrox_: HQ.
<xleandrox_> hmmm
<phennixz> odra com quem você ta falando ?
<odra> phennixz: Vai saber.
<odra> xleandrox_: Quem és tu?
<xleandrox_> auahauha
<xleandrox_> eu ?
<xleandrox_> sou o xleandrox
<xleandrox_> mas estou falando com o odra
<xleandrox_> vc odeia HQ ?
<CyL> xleandrox_: Se eu tenho facebook? Sim, eu tenho.
<xleandrox_> me add ?
<xleandrox_> www.facebook.com/xleandrox.lima
<xleandrox_> enfim... prometo não atrapalhar ! rs
<xleandrox> voltei :)
<xleandrox> quanto a interface...
<xleandrox> queria saber a diferença...
<xleandrox> de kde para gnome, xfce e etc...
<CyL> xleandrox: Talvez depois que a gente se conhecer melhor um pouco
<xleandrox> tudo bem... mas não sou estuprador, psicopata etc... rsrsrs
<xleandrox> eu sou casado ta ?
<xleandrox> brincadeiras a parte, quando se sentir a vontade pode me add...
<CyL> xleandrox: Não tem problema, eu tenh treinamento com armas e explosivos, e sou bom de mira.
<xleandrox> kkk
<xleandrox> juro... vc me lembra muito um amigo meu
<xleandrox> não lembro mais o nome dele, mas eu conheci ele pela Carmen
<odra> xleandrox: Claro que n
<odra> Eu odeio 9gag
<xleandrox> é uma longa historia, mas agora não é o lugar para isto
<odra> Quem é capaz de odiar xkcd? melhor HQ do mundo.
<xleandrox> e tem diferença do 9gag pro xkcd ? rsrs
<xleandrox> não sao todos quadrinhos ?
<xleandrox> vc tem uma amiga que mora em analia franco em sp ?
<odra> Como que eu explico pra vc...
<xleandrox> CyL
<CyL> xleandrox: O que eu pedi hoje mais cedo?
<xleandrox> para não falar sobre roubar senhas wifi ?
<xleandrox> eu entendi...
<CyL> xleandrox: Não, para não fazer hilight do meu nick sem a pergunta
<xleandrox> sim sim !
<xleandrox> mas vc olhou mais pra cima ?
<xleandrox> eu fiz a pergunta
<xleandrox> mas não havia colodado seu nome
<xleandrox> dai coloquei pra chamar a sua atenção :)
<odra> xleandrox: http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=337311963036983&set=a.269515599816620.45578.100002745470365&type=1 (isso tao paralelo para esse chat que eu vou acabar sendo banido)
<CyL> xleandrox: O highlight então teria que estar mais em cima. De qualquer forma eu já estava te respondendo que a única Carmen que eu tenho notícia é a Tia Carmen de Porto alegre. Precisei apagar tudo pra não perder o timing.
<odra> A unica carmen que eu conheco e a carmen sandiego :/
<odra> Acho melhor in programar visualizadores de imagem...
<niltonvasques> boa tarde galera
<xleandrox_> odra?
<xleandrox_> quem administra este chat ?
<xleandrox_> eu queria falar sobre uma coisa, mas não é linux.... eu posso ?
<odra> xleandrox_: Faz isso bastante e logo voce descobre a resposta pra primeira pergunta :D
<xleandrox_> kkkk
<xleandrox_> vc esta aqui todos os dias
<xleandrox_> ?
<celso> alguem sabe qual pacote no ubuntu faz uma tela touchsreen ser reconhecida pelo sistema ou se alguem tem tela touch e é reconhecida de boa?
<niltonvasques> celso, eu já tive e nunca precisei configurar nada não... '- acho q era um dell
<celso> niltonvasques, os terminais das casas lotericas usam telas touchscreen com o mesmo esquema do windows 8 (aquele esquema de tijolo,ladrinhos,quadradinhos) não sei o nome dado pela M$ a nos rodando debian e estou de olho nesses Notebooks novos da Asus com tela touchscreen .
<celso> Os terminais das lotericas rodam Debian
<celso> quero instalar xubuntu
<celso> mas ja fico mais tranquilo sabendo que o touch é reconhecido
<Rodrigo> Boa tarde amigos!!!!
<xleandrox_> boa tarde !
<celso> buenas
<Rodrigo> alguem sabe como faz chamada de video do facebook no linux ?
<annakamilla> oi tudo bom ??
<CyL> annakamilla: A título de informação, o seu script de autojoin está expondo o seu IP
<annakamilla> é impressão minha ou o gnome-look está fora do ar ?
<annakamilla> CyL, o meu ip é dinamico
<CyL> annakamilla: De qualquer forma ele não muda enquanto estiver conectada. Porque vc registrou um cloak no final das contas?
<annakamilla> CyL, o cloak é porque eu sou adm de um canal.
<CyL> annakamilla: Ok, tudo bem. Só quis te avisar pq talvez vc não soubesse disso.
<annakamilla> CyL, como eu mudo no xchat ?
<CyL> annakamilla: Eu não sei, o meu cliente possui um comando de wait
<annakamilla> vou logar no irssi
<annakamilla> oi
<annakamilla> e agora
<annakamilla> ?
<darck_> Ola! Boa tarde a todos!
<CyL>  -!- annakamilla [~annakamil@189.115.2.129] has joined #ubuntu-br
<annakamilla> oi darck_
<darck_> oi annakamilla
<lucas_> boa tarde
<lucas_> eu estou com problemas no ubuntu 12.04
<lucas_> alguem pode me ajudar?
<samurai_black> lucas_: manda a pergunta, se alguem souber e quiser lhe ajuda. :)
<lucas_> samurai_black: Eu acabei de instalarr o ubuntu 12.04, mas na hora de iniciar aparce uma mensagem de resolução baixa, e quando clica em iniciar a tela fica toda escura
<lucas_> Já psquisei, em todos os foruns, e já fiz todos os comando que estavam nos foruns
<lucas_> sem sucesso.
<samurai_black> ele funcinou em live cd ou live pen driver antes? Ou instalou direto sem testar?
<lucas_> bom o meu hd esta com duas partições, uma é para backup e a outra está com o windows 7
<lucas_> tentei rodar ele pelo cd, e depois tentei instalar ele com dual boot
<lucas_> os dois metodos dão esse mesmo erro
<samurai_black> pelo CD o video funcionou?
<samurai_black> vixi, fez o teste de integridade da ISO?
<samurai_black> md5?
<lucas_> não fiz esse teste não
<vitorlobo> annakamilla,  rei
<vitorlobo> xD
<pregs> to querendo instalar o ubuntu dual boot,mas quando chega na hora de instalar dá erro
<pregs> alguem pode me ajudar?
<felquiz> qual erro pregs?
<felquiz> seja mais especifico...
<pregs> fala que se comportou de forma errada,pergunta se eu quero mandar o log e tal
<pregs> opto por mandar daí fecha tudo e a tela fica preta
<pregs> vou tentar de novo
<xleandrox> olá minha gente !
<xleandrox> muito boa tarde !
<xleandrox> agora estou em casa :)
<Bemlindo> Boa tarde ubunteros
<Bemlindo> nao consigo acessar o mysql remotamente
<Bemlindo> ja dei todos os privilegios
<Bemlindo> alterei o my.cnf
<Bemlindo> mais nao funciona alguem poderia me ajudar?
<AlexandreMBM> Onde eu tiro dúvidas sobre licenças de software ou de documentação?
<hggdh> AlexandreMBM: depende da dúvida
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, para não tumultuar o #ubuntu-br, por enquanto estou tentando no #fsfla (e parece que que dei sorte)
<annakamilla> sim to indo bjs
<Luciano> CyL: opa
<CyL> Luciano: Diga
<Luciano> CyL: Fiz o backup do bootsector
<CyL> ótimo
<Luciano> Mas o bootsector não é o mbr, o que mais preciso salvar? Não encontrei nenhum programa pra salvar a MBR em si
<Luciano> o
<Luciano> CyL: Usei o HDhacker, é mto facil
<CyL> Luciano: Só me vem à cabeça uma resposta: 'dd'
<Luciano> CyL: Este ai eu to com receio de usar, por ser via comandos
<Luciano> CyL: Se eu tivesse certeza que indicando pra salvar o grub no hd externo, fosse funcionar da forma q eu quero, sem interferir no boot do interno, eu ja tinha feito antes
<CyL> Luciano: Cara, pq simplesmente não delisga o HD, nunca desmontou um computador?
<Luciano> sim
<Luciano> é q ele tem uma etiqueta da dell por cima, não queria romper por causa da garantia
<Luciano> CyL: Quando instalei no pen drive, eu coll
<Luciano> oq
<Luciano> CyL: Quando instalei no pen drive eu coloquei pra instalar o grub no pen drive e sem o pen drive funciona normal
<Luciano> Só nao sei se com o HD externo seria a mesma coisa, apesar de eu achar q sim
<CyL> Luciano: A idéia é exatamante a mesma, se vc já fez uma vez, porque o mdeo de fazer de novo?
<Luciano> CyL: Só por nao saber mesmo se com o HD ocorre algo diferente do pen drive. Pq no pen drive eu não criei swap nem nada
<CyL> Luciano: É a mesma coisa, só se vc escolher o HD errado
<Luciano> CyL: escolher errado nem tem como, pq um tem 4 partições e o externo apenas 2
<CyL> Luciano: Se você confia em você mesmo, eu confio no Linux
<Luciano> Qual a vantagem de criar uma partição /boot ao inves de criar apenas /
<Luciano> CyL: vc instala só o / ou o /boot?
<CyL> Luciano: eu sempre prefiro duas particções diferentes
<CyL> Luciano: Aliás, tantas quantas eu conseguir
<Luciano> CyL: Ja vi quem instala /boot o / o /swap e o /home, mas nao sei pra que serve a /boot se é uma partição apenas para o grub
<CyL> Luciano: Vc pode montar ela readonly por segurança
<Luciano> CyL: Clm
<Luciano> CyL: como faz isso?
<CyL> Luciano: Cara, eu vou ter que te pedir desculpas, mas estou um pouco ocupado agora.
<rafaelsoaresbr> Luciano, /boot em uma partição separada é preciso nos casos (raros) quando você quer instalar o sistema com um sistema de arquivos que o grub não suporta, daí o /boot fica com ext2/3 que é suportado e o / com qualquer outro sistema de arquivos suportado pelo linux
<Luciano> CyL: blz
<Luciano> rafaelsoaresbr: obrigado rafael, então acho que no meu caso não precisa
<rafaelsoaresbr> Luciano, um outro caso seria se você quisesse usar LVM
<Luciano> rafaelsoaresbr: O que é lvm?
<Luciano> rafaelsoaresbr: maquina virtual?
<rafaelsoaresbr> Luciano, eu deixei o /usr em uma partição de outro HD (sdb) para deixar o sistema mais rápido
<rafaelsoaresbr> Luciano, LVM quer dizer Gerenciador de Volumes Lógicos
<Luciano> rafaelsoaresbr: No meu caso eu tenho que usar o hd externo, todas as partições, pois no hd interno eu tenho o windows original, recovery e testes da dell. Então vou ter q instalar o grub no hd externo tbm. Não sei se vc ja fez algo parecido
<rafaelsoaresbr> Luciano, na hora da instalação você marca para instalar o grub no MBR do disco externo
<Luciano> rafaelsoaresbr: Sim, mas ai não corro nenhum risco de alterar alguma coisa no boot do hd interno, caso eu queria desistalar o ubuntu depois?
<rafaelsoaresbr> Luciano, o único contratempo é que você vai precisar pressionar F8 (ou F10?) para dar boor pelo disco externo
<rafaelsoaresbr> boot*
<rafaelsoaresbr> Luciano, não vai mexer no disco interno
<Luciano> rafaelsoaresbr:  eu ja deixei o boot pelo usb, ai suponho que se o hd externo estiver descontado ele ja pula pro windows normalmente sem acusar nenhum erro de grub, correto?
<Luciano> desconectado
<rafaelsoaresbr> Luciano, se o HD externo estiver desconectado ele nem vai achar o GRUB, vai pular direto pro Windows
<Luciano> rafaelsoaresbr: Separei uma partição para o ubuntu de 20 gb, vou criar uma partição / outra /swap e outra /home. Qual espaço posso deixar pra cada uma delas? Meu note é um core i3 com 4 gbm de ram, e video de 1 gb
<rafaelsoaresbr> Luciano, eu gosto sempre de recomendar 8GiB-16GiB para a partição /
<rafaelsoaresbr> Luciano, dependendo se você gosta de instalar muitos pacotes depois
<rafaelsoaresbr> Luciano, para swap, se você planeja usar a hibernação, deixe a quantidade de RAM + 256MiB
<Luciano> rafaelsoaresbr: Eu posso usar a /home pra guardar apenas as configurações de desktop e tal e guardar os demais arquivos na partição /ntfs que vai sobrar do hd externo de 430 gb?
<rafaelsoaresbr> Luciano, ficando 4096+256
<rafaelsoaresbr> Luciano, isso mesmo, prefiro fazer assim também, mas deixe pelo menos uns 6GiB para o /home pois alguns programas usam como pastas temporárias, tipo para converter um vídeo
<rafaelsoaresbr> Luciano, se o teu notebook te permite gravar um DVD de recuperação faça isso
<chm0d-780> http://www.cbtri.org.br/resultado/Arquivo/sa.html deface lindo desculpa por esse post
<Luciano> rafaelsoaresbr: pq?
<chm0d-780> era mesmo só pra previnir
<rafaelsoaresbr> Luciano, por precaução
<Luciano> rafaelsoaresbr: Vc diz com relação ao hd interno?
<rafaelsoaresbr> Luciano, alguns notes mostram a mensagem: "Deseja gravar o disco de recuperação?" não sei se é o teu caso
<rafaelsoaresbr> Luciano, sim, HD interno
<Luciano> rafaelsoaresbr: eu até tenho ja, mas não consegui fazer backup de segurança do mbr. Só fiz do windows, mas tenho as demais partições de testes da dell que não gostaria de perder, embora vá instalar o grub no hd externo, da mesma forma que marquei para instalar o ubuntu no pen drive, mas ficou mto lento, ai tirei
<rafaelsoaresbr> Luciano, eu uso o dd para fazer backup do MBR
<Luciano> rafaelsoaresbr: mas eu nao sei usa-lo, vou acabar perdendo algo rs
<rafaelsoaresbr> Luciano, sudo dd if=/dev/sda of=/media/backup bs=512 count=1
<rafaelsoaresbr> Luciano, /dev/sda é o seu HD interno e /media/backup é diretório onde quer salvar a cópia
<Luciano> bs 512 e count 1 seria oq ?
<rafaelsoaresbr> Luciano, quer dizer que vai salvar os primeiros 512 bytes do disco
<hggdh> Luciano: BlockSize 512 bytes, 1 bloco
<Luciano> rafaelsoaresbr: e o mbr ocupa exatamente 512 bytes iniciais do disco?
<rafaelsoaresbr> Luciano, que inclui o bootstrap, tabela de partição e assinatura
<rafaelsoaresbr> o grub por exemplo ocupa 446 bytes, a tabela de partição ocupa 64 bytes e a assinatura 2 bytes somando 512bytes
<Luciano> rafaelsoaresbr: se eu nao for usar hibernação, posso usar apenas 1 gb de swap?
<rafaelsoaresbr> Luciano, se não for usar hibernação pode deixar sem swap algum ;-)
<Luciano> rafaelsoaresbr: pq hivbernação no ubuntu usa tanto swap?
<rafaelsoaresbr> Luciano, porque ele copia o conteúdo da memória RAM na partição swap. Isso nas versões antigas.
<Luciano> rafaelsoaresbr: a minha é a 12.10
<rafaelsoaresbr> Não sei se mudou nas versões recentes
<Luciano> sim
<hggdh> não creio que tenha mudado. Hibernação tem que salvar a memória do sistema.
<rafaelsoaresbr> Luciano, por exemplo, eu conseguia hibernar com menos swap que RAM, talvez porque ele salve apenas a memória que está de fato sendo utilizada
<rafaelsoaresbr> Luciano, só fazendo testes rs
<rafaelsoaresbr> Luciano, tem um tutorial bem complicado que dá pra usar um swapfile para hibernação, mas é complicado
<Luciano> rafaelsoaresbr: pq hivbernação no ubuntu usa tanto swap?
<Luciano> rafaelsoaresbr: desculpe errei a msg
<Luciano> rafaelsoaresbr: estou digitando no escuro
<Luciano> hggdh: e como o windows faz hibernação se não existe swap? Seria pela memoria virtual?
<hggdh> Luciano: swap e memória virtual (do Windows) são a mesma coisa
<Luciano> hggdh: blz
<rafaelsoaresbr> Luciano, o windows cria um arquivo hyber.sys bem grande
<hggdh> Luciano: finalmente -- hibernação no Linux tem alguns problemas, a ponto de ser sugerido desabilita-la
<Luciano> hggdh: e como faz isso? Pois assim que eu instalar eu ja desabilito
<Luciano> rafaelsoaresbr: então se eu armazenar meus documentos, fotos, musicas, apenas na partição de backup do hd externo, é a mesma coisa q eu salvasse no /home?
<rafaelsoaresbr> Luciano, se você não criar a partição swap, você não terá a opção hibernar no menu
<rafaelsoaresbr> Luciano, você pode criar links simbólicos paras esses diretórios, como eu faço aqui
<Luciano> rafaelsoaresbr: mas eu estava querendo criar de pelo menos 1 gb, ai separar uns 14 gb pro / e 5 pro /home, mas como eu tenho a partição em ntfs de backup no hd externo, talvez seja mto, esses 5 gb
<hggdh> Luciano: tabém, se hibernação vai funcionar, śo testando. Se não funcionar, não a use mais :-)
<rafaelsoaresbr> Luciano, pode ser 1GiB, a minha /home está ocupando 3,1MiB rsrs
<Luciano> rafaelsoaresbr: Então a /home basicamente é só pra não perder a configuração do desktop, já que salvar na partição ntfs é acessada normalmente, certo?
<rafaelsoaresbr> Luciano, sim, mas 1GiB é pouco para o /home
<Luciano> rafaelsoaresbr: 1 gb é para a /swap que vou separar. Ai pra /home estou pensando em uns 5 e o restante, 14 para  o /
<rafaelsoaresbr> Luciano, ah sim, assim fica bom
<rafaelsoaresbr> swap é desnecessário, se por um acaso você precisar você pode criar um swap file
<Luciano> rafaelsoaresbr: descartei o swap entao, vou criar apenas o / e o /home
<Luciano> rafaelsoaresbr: 14 para o / e 5 para o /home
<billionaire> how i can say in Brasil "what other people think about you?"
<Luciano> alias, 15 / e 5 /home
<rafaelsoaresbr> billionaire, "O que as outras pessoas pensam sobre você?"
<billionaire> rafaelsoaresbr obrigado
<rafaelsoaresbr> Luciano, legal, de fato minha partição /home tem ~600MiB utilizados
<Luciano> rafaelsoaresbr: e quando ao dd, quando usar aquele comando que vc falou, automaticamente vai ser criada a pasta /media no windows?
<rafaelsoaresbr> Luciano, não, assim: /media/backup/mbr.bkp é o diretório onde você quer salvar o arquivo, tem que ser um diretório válido
<Luciano> rafaelsoaresbr: tenho que criar o diretorio entao antes
<Luciano> rafaelsoaresbr: e em qual partição?
<rafaelsoaresbr> Luciano, isso, pode ser o diretório onde está montado o seu pendrive por exemplo
<rafaelsoaresbr> aí ficará salvo no pendrive
<Luciano> rafaelsoaresbr: Mas quando eu faço o backup, ele procura automaticamente em qual partição existe esse diretorio? Ou eu tenho que indicar a unidade para qual será salva de alguma forma?
<rafaelsoaresbr> Luciano, você pode fazer isso depois de instalar o ubuntu, inicie pelo ubuntu e faça o comando: sudo dd if=/dev/sda of=/home/luciano/mbr.bkp bs=512 count=1
<rafaelsoaresbr> if=/dev/sda é o disco do qual quer salvar o MBR
<Luciano> rafaelsoaresbr: Mas se eu fizer depois de instalar o ubuntu, ai ja teria arriscado perder algo na mbr do hd interno, nao? Pq eu só queria salvar a mbr mesmo por garantia
<rafaelsoaresbr> of=/home/luciano/mbr é o arquivo onde ficará salvo o MBR
<rafaelsoaresbr> Luciano, pode fazer quando ainda estiver no LiveDVD
<Luciano> blz
<Luciano> rafaelsoaresbr: este comando não corre nenhum risco de ter o mbr alterado não ne?
<rafaelsoaresbr> Luciano, só que tem que colocar no of=/... um caminho onde você não perder o arquivo
<rafaelsoaresbr> pode guardar no seu pendrive
<rafaelsoaresbr> Luciano, corre o risco se você inverter o "if" pelo "of"
<rafaelsoaresbr> rsrs
<rafaelsoaresbr> daí você estaria fazendo o inverso, modificando a MBR
<Luciano> rafaelsoaresbr: este comando só da pra executar pelo terminal do ubuntu
<Luciano> ?
<Luciano> rafaelsoaresbr: e como vou saber qual a unidade do pen drive? Geralmente vai ser o if=/dev/sdc? Já que o hd externo seria o /sdb
<Ronaldo__> Boa noie
<Ronaldo__> boa noite
<Ronaldo__> alguem pode me ajduar
<Ronaldo__> ajudar
<pauloolhos> Oi Ronaldo_:
<pauloolhos> Posta sua duvida;
#ubuntu-br 2014-03-10
<redsn0w_> ele perg e sai kkk
<Alessandro> redsn0w... desculpe cara olha eu aqui de novo, deu erro , tentei 2x e em ambas deu uma msg " missing operation system." se repetindo várias vezes no boot
<converge> buenas, alguem manja de openvpn server ?
<redsn0w_> Alessandro, vc alterou a bios??
<Alessandro> sim, coloquei p dar bot no pen drive
<Alessandro> Mas ai deu este erro
<redsn0w_> certo, essa mensagem geralmente é erro do win7
<redsn0w_> pelo que vi aqui no google
<redsn0w_> Alessandro, tenta baixar outra imagem
<pedro__> Oi pessoal, tudo bem? o ubuntu pode ser utilizado em dual core 3.2?
<redsn0w_> ou vamos fazer a do win8
<redsn0w_> pedro__, com ctz
<pedro__> Obrigado, estou aprendendo :)
<pedro__> abraços
<redsn0w_> ;)
<redsn0w_> agora você mesmo pode fazer a imagem bootavel Alessandro
<Alessandro> pode ser do w8 que eu sei q funfa depois eu instalo o 7 por ele, só o ubunto q não consigo mecher mesmo....
<redsn0w_> só digitar aquele comando.
<redsn0w_> Alessandro, instalando o win8 nao ira resolver
<redsn0w_> se o problema for a iso como imagino, só baixando outra
<Alessandro> não, mas depois eu consgo instalar o 7 com mais facilidade
<Alessandro> terei mais tempo p baixar a iso etc.
<redsn0w_> Alessandro, abre la o DISCO, vai no pen drive e formata em fat como fizemos
<redsn0w_> depois digita aquele comando no terminal
<Alessandro> ok, se for posivel passar o comando novamente.. é que eu não anotei ( desculpe mesmo)
<redsn0w_> dd if=/caminho/da/iso of=/dev/sdc1
<redsn0w_> só insere o caminho da iso.
<Alessandro> ok
<redsn0w_> se quiser renomeia a pasta do win8 pra um nome mais fácil de acessar pelo terminal
<Julinux> Pessoal, alguém conhece alguma empresa de suporte em criciúma?
<Alessandro> blz
<redsn0w_> Julinux, faz cadastro no catho
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<marcelomauro> desistindo já... não há jeito de instalar meu sistema no hd externo
<mirqui> estranho
<Alessandro> redsn0w_......
<mirqui> é uma partição
<redsn0w_> opa
<Alessandro> você poderia me diser oq esta errado no caminho pq até agora não deu...
<Alessandro> dd if=/home/alessndro/downloads/w8/w8.iso of=/dev/sdc1
<marcelomauro> mirqui, pois é cara, estranho mesmo, até porque tenho outros sistemas instalados dessa forma... e nesse hd existia um fedora 19 instalado...
<mirqui> sou novo no linux tbm , mas o hd externo é simplesmente um drive , uma partição
<redsn0w_> Alessandro, o D de downloads é maiusculo
<redsn0w_> o linux é caso sensitive, ou seja ele diferencia maiusculo de minisculo
<mirqui> seu hd está funcionando corretamente ?
<marcelomauro> Alessandro, acho que foi fazendo isso que detonei meu hd aqui
<Alessandro> sim eu tentei isso também a algum tempo, mas não deu certo
<Alessandro> '-' ixi ele esta dando uns bib já
<mirqui> vc conta com windows no hd externo ?
<marcelomauro> Alguém sabe como formatar um hd externo completamente, até a mbr?
<mirqui> c:\format se for windows
<mirqui> já no linux não sei
<marcelomauro> mirqui, linux meu amigo... e esse comando no windows não formata por completo
<mirqui> sim , mas ai vc sobrescreve
<marcelomauro> mas eu preciso fazer uma varrida completa
<mirqui> é só para não ter acesso aos arquivos antigos
<marcelomauro> porque formatação normal já não mais funciona
<mirqui> então usa um programa expecífico
<mirqui> no site baixaki tem vários
<marcelomauro> mirqui, estou no linux, esquece baixaki
<mirqui> então o sistema é linux ?
<marcelomauro> claro meu fi... esse canal é sobre o que?
<mirqui> ahaha nada a ver , usava windows w vinha nesse site
<mirqui> seguinte , que vc pode assessar no seu hd ?
<redsn0w_> marcelomauro, usa o DISCO do ubuntu
<mirqui> sim , é só uma partição o hd externo , apaga ela somente
<redsn0w_> marcelomauro, no programa DISCO, você pode fazer uma formatação de baixa nível, ou seja ele preenche todo os espaços com 0
<redsn0w_> De forma que não da mais para recuperar, em outras palavras, formata completamente!
<redsn0w_> ou usa o comando dd
<redsn0w_> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdx
<redsn0w_> mirqui, aqui a gente da suporte pro linux
<mirqui> sim , que tem ?
<redsn0w_> <mirqui> c:\format se for windows
<redsn0w_> LINUX não windows
<mirqui> ahaha haa , é só um exemplo
<redsn0w_> sei
<mirqui> sou novo no linux
<mirqui> conheço o sistema a 1 ano mais ou menos
<mirqui> e tbm não sabia qual sistema o cara usava
<redsn0w_> repetindo, damos suporte ao LINUX
<redsn0w_> se ele esta aqui, naturalmente usa linux
<mirqui> eu usava o windows e usava esse canal
<redsn0w_> não pra suporte
<mirqui> eu tinha trial boot
<mirqui> windows , linux mint , ubuntu
<redsn0w_> você pode usar até mac os e entrar aqui, a rede irc é liberada a todos, mas o SUPORTE é de linux, ok
<mirqui> sim , o que não da para eu ajudar , eu indico o hdggh , ele é usuário mais avançado que eu
<redsn0w_> sim, só te dando um toque,  pra não acabar citando comandos de outro sistema operacional que não é o foco aqui.
<redsn0w_> e que não vão ser utilizados.
<mirqui> mas o espírito linux é a ajuda , não ví nada de mais
<redsn0w_> não é a questão de ter algo de mais, mas sim que é desnecessario tendo em vista que o suporte é pra outro OS
<Alessandro> redsn0w_.... esta vindo sempre esta msg:  “/dev/sdc1”: Permissão negada
<redsn0w_> Alessandro, verifica se o pen drive é mesmo sdc1
<redsn0w_> Alessandro,
<redsn0w_> loga como root
<redsn0w_> digita sudo e o comando...
<redsn0w_> tudo que você for fazer no linux, você precisa usar o SUDO
<Alessandro> poderia repetir o comando do sudo?
<redsn0w_> apenas esse
<redsn0w_> sudo
<redsn0w_> só isso.
<redsn0w_> digita antes de todo comando
<Alessandro> ok.
<Alessandro> redsn0w_.... sempre que eu faço ele só grava "7 itens, totalizando 131,9 MB"
<redsn0w_> mas o disco de boot loader é menor mesmo
<redsn0w_> upa um print ai pra ver como ficou.
<Alessandro> Aqui: http://prntscr.com/2zhw10
<redsn0w_> hum..
<redsn0w_> tenta dar boot
<Alessandro> Ok
<alessandro> redsn0w_ ....... deu o mesmo erro que o anterior "missing operation system" mas esta imagem isso eu já usei no pc anterior mente sem problemas...
<redsn0w_> ok, formata lá novamente
<redsn0w_> pelo DISCO
<redsn0w_> desmonta a partição clicando no STOP, depois manda formatar em fat, ok
<redsn0w_> feito isso usa esse comando aqui dd bs=4M if=imagem.iso of=/dev/sdc1 && sync
<alessandro> aff
<alessandro> agora elçe mostro "2.471 itens, totalizando 2,5 GB"
<redsn0w_> como te disse alessandro
<alessandro> antes de eu formatar será q devo tentar boot novamente ou devo formatar?
<redsn0w_> o linux trabalha cache
<redsn0w_> sabe o que isso significa??
<alessandro> nem faço ideia '-'
<redsn0w_> quando você faz uma copia, ele não efetua a mesma no mesmo instante, ele deixa tipo em segundo plano, pra realizar a copia conforme agendado ou quando tiver digamos mais ocioso.
<redsn0w_> por isso ele é mais rápido que o windows.
<redsn0w_> usamos o comando sync para sincronizar isso
<redsn0w_> percebeu que no ultimo comando ele tem sync no final.
<redsn0w_> alessandro, tenta agora dar boot
<alessandro> ok, vlw
<redsn0w_> =)
<Alessandro> redsn0w_ ... deu o mesmo erro :s
<redsn0w_> formata lá
<redsn0w_> que vamos usar o outro comando agora
<Alessandro> pronto
<Julinux> Pessoal, alguém ai mora nas redondezas de criciúma, poderia me indicar alguma empresa de TI para enviar meu CV?
<Julinux> CyL_, Cesar_Augusto1 hggdh
<redsn0w_> opa Alessandro
<redsn0w_> digitou o comando??
<Alessandro> não... vc disse que iria tentar um outro comando ....
<Alessandro> quer que repete o mesmo comando anteriro? para criar a iso? vou fazer então, só 1 min.
<Julinux> redsn0w_,
<redsn0w_> sim, aquele que tinha te passado anteriormente
<redsn0w_> dd bs=4M if=imagem.iso of=/dev/sdc1 && sync
<redsn0w_> msm esquema, coloca o caminho da iso ;)
<redsn0w_> diga Julinux
<Alessandro> Acabei de fazer o comando anterior ele esta emulando a iso no pen drive, depois eu faço este ai ou formato novamente e faço este?
<Julinux> Você conhece alguma empresa nas redondezas de criciúma que de suporte em software livre?
<redsn0w_> Julinux,
<redsn0w_> catho.com.br
<redsn0w_> cadastra curriculo la cara
<redsn0w_> Alessandro, era bom que tivesse usado o comando sync no final
<redsn0w_> pra sincronizar
<Alessandro> ai ficaria assim: sudo dd bs=4M if=imagem.iso of=/dev/sdc1 && sync
<Alessandro> ?
<redsn0w_> sim
<Alessandro> blz, assim q terminar eu formato novamente e faço desta forma
<redsn0w_> nao nao
<redsn0w_> talvez de certo
<Alessandro> mostro: dd: operando desconhecido “ds=4M”
<redsn0w_> só não tira o pen drive quando terminar
<Alessandro> Bem.... desisto por em quanto, bo noite ai para vocês! Muito obg redsn0w_ apesar de não ter dado certo, vlw pela a juda e pelo apoio, até a próxima1    o/
<Cesar_Augusto1> Julinux:  :)
<alessandro_> redsn0w_?!  ....
<Mailson_> bom dia
<Mailson_> tel alguem ai
<Mailson_> ?
<hggdh> Mailson_: sempre tem alguém aqui...
<Mailson_> obrigado
<Mailson_> eu baixei o linux no site
<Mailson_> e quando fui instalar
<Mailson_> n consigo dá erro
<Mailson_> vc sabe mem orientar
<Julinux> Mailson_, Que erro?
<Mailson_> fica uma tela com o nome ubunto
<Mailson_> ela demora quase uma hora
<hggdh> Mailson_: antes de tudo: por favor, escreva uma sentença completa por linha, facilita a leitura. Agora, se não temos detalhes do que ocorreu, não é possível dizer se podemos, ou não, ajudar
<Mailson_> e depois aparece uma tela escura falando erro
<Mailson_> ok, entendi. Vou instalar ele aqui no outro computador e quando o erro aparecer eu vou repassar a mensagem.
<hggdh> perfeito. "Dá erro" ainda não ajuda muito ;-)
<Julinux> Mailson_, manda print
<Mailson_> <Julinux> vou enviar daqui a pouco
<efraimmarcatto> Bom dia
<efraimmarcatto> Alguém ai usa XFCE?
<efraimmarcatto> Ninguém de XFCE?
<cyanoroma> Bom dia a todos!
<cyanoroma> efraimmarcatto-> Qual é a sua dúvida?
<efraimmarcatto> Bom Dia cyanoroma
<efraimmarcatto> Eu tentei colocar alguns temas na pasta /usr/share/themes
<efraimmarcatto> mas eles não aparecem no menu
<efraimmarcatto> Estou assutado, lembro quando isso aqui era movimentado
<cyanoroma> efraimmarcatto-> Segunda-feira pela manhã, dá uma trégua...
<cyanoroma> efraimmarcatto-> http://www.edivaldobrito.com.br/instalando-o-xfce-theme-manager-um-unico-gui-para-mudar-qualquer-tema-xfce/
<cyanoroma> efraimmarcatto-> https://wiki.xfce.org/pt-br/howto/install_new_themes
<cyanoroma> efraimmarcatto-> Às vezes você instalou os temas de maneira equivocada. Faça conforme estes sites que dará tudo certo. :)
<efraimmarcatto> Obrigado
<efraimmarcatto> mas na época que eu fui banido por temperamento de um certo op ai... era movimentado o dia todo XD
<cyanoroma> efraimmarcatto-> Se você está dizendo...
<efraimmarcatto> já entendi o problema
<efraimmarcatto> e como eu sou burro devia ter procurado o wiki antes T.T
 * hggdh vai procurar, masi tarde, o motivo do ban
<hggdh> efraimmarcatto: eu tirei teu ban em outubro 2013
<efraimmarcatto> hggdh, obrigado... eu andei sumido mesmo
<sletenbliz> Gente algum pode me ajudar?
<efraimmarcatto> hggdh, eu fiquei bastante tempo de castigo
<sletenbliz> find ./ -name "teste.*" -exec .ms '{}' \;
<efraimmarcatto> sletenbliz, diga oque acontece
<sletenbliz> esse .ms eh um script meu que está no mesmo diretório
<sletenbliz> ele recebe 1 argumento , para teste estou fazendo echo "teste teste" >> $1
<sletenbliz> mas nao recebo o agumento, meu .ms nao executa recebendo como argumento o resultado do find  =/
<renato_> como fazer para configurar minimodem operadora nextel 3g
<sletenbliz> alguem sabe me ajudar?
<hggdh> sletenbliz: retire o ' de '{}'
<hggdh> *os*
<renato_> alguem ja fez essa configuracao
<hggdh> efraimmarcatto: não me recordo do motivo do teu ban, mas eu fiz uma limpeza em Outubro...
<sletenbliz> hggdh:  ainda nao funcionou =/
<sletenbliz> hggdh: olhe, nem assim funciona, find ./ -name "teste.*" -exec echo "teste teste" >> {} \;
<hggdh> sletenbliz: este último vai destruir todos os arquivos chamados "test.*"...
<efraimmarcatto> Eu estava conversando sobre um assunto não muito paralelo no canal e tomei um kick de uma pessoinha ai... dai voltei e me falaram que eu tinha que falar de assuntos pertinentes a distribuição
<efraimmarcatto> eu respondi que se fosse pra fazer tanto barulho poderia me banir
<efraimmarcatto> ai me baniram XD
<hggdh> efraimmarcatto: heh. Bem, pediste, não?
<efraimmarcatto> hum... de acordo com a situação desagradavel não tive escolha se não pedir
<efraimmarcatto> mas já passou
<efraimmarcatto> eu não tenho rancor no meu coraçãozinho XD
<hggdh> efraimmarcatto: de forma geral, um pedido como este não predispõe à sobrevivencia ;-)
<efraimmarcatto> muitas pessoas reclamaram da pessoa que me baniu XD
<efraimmarcatto> Mas vamos falar sobre a distro antes q eu tome outro ban XD
<efraimmarcatto> hggdh, você ainda usa Ubuntu
<hggdh> não me recordo do que ocorreu (mas acho que fui eu quem te baniu, o nick não é estranho), mas como tenho os logs, vou verificar
<hggdh> efraimmarcatto: ainda :-)
<efraimmarcatto> hggdh, não foi vc não
<hggdh> sletenbliz: o que, exactamente, queres fazer?
<efraimmarcatto> hggdh, eu não andei gostando das ultimas versões
<hggdh> sletenbliz: para executar um 'echo' com o nome do arquivo: find . -name "test.*" -exec echo achei {} \;
<sletenbliz> hm
<sletenbliz> xover
<hggdh> efraimmarcatto: ah acho que estás a falar do Unity. É uma questão de gosto. Eu uso, e gosto (a tela fica limpa). Também gosto do KDE (pela facilidade de mudar as configurações)
<sletenbliz> hggdh:  sim ai funciona, ja o redirecionamento de pipe nao
<sletenbliz> sabe como posso fazer isso?
<hggdh> sletenbliz: várias formas. Uma interessante (como conhecimento) é usar 'tee': find . -name "test.*" -exec echo {} \; | tee salva-arquivos.txt
<sletenbliz> hggdh:  mas tipo, eu tenho que adicionar uma msg no final de cara arquivo encontrado
<sletenbliz> pelo find...
<sletenbliz> hggdh:  perae
<sletenbliz> esse tee, vai salvar o 'salva-arquivo.txt' no mesmo diretorio do arquivo encontrado pelo find?
<hggdh> sletenbliz: adicionar uma linha ao final de cada ficheiro?
<sletenbliz> hggdh:  exato...
<hggdh> o tee, como escrito, vai salvar 'salva-arquivo.txt' sob o diretorio onde o 'find' foi executado
<sletenbliz> hm
<sletenbliz> =/
<cyanoroma> Alguém sabe se o programa alien (o conversor) ainda é mantido e, se não, há alternativas melhores?
<hggdh> alien ainda é mantido.
<cyanoroma> hggdh-> Sabes o site?
<hggdh> cyanoroma: http://joeyh.name/code/alien/
<efraimmarcatto> hggdh, eu acho que o unity é um dos problemas
<efraimmarcatto> hggdh, acho q o ubuntu perdeu um pouco da ideologia da liberdade nas ultimas versões
<cyanoroma> hggdh-> Valeu!
<hggdh> efraimmarcatto: esta 'e uma discussão antiga, e todos os lados (tem mais que dois!) estão confusos. A confusão vem do fato que a Canonical paga o salário de vários dos desenvolvedores do Ubuntu, e é vista como a "dona" do Ubuntu
<hggdh> não é assim
<efraimmarcatto> não
<efraimmarcatto> eu não vejo dessa forma
<efraimmarcatto> eu acho que eles começaram a monetizar da forma errada
<efraimmarcatto> não acho que ganhar dinheiro seja errado
<hggdh> ah, o acordo com a Amazon?
<efraimmarcatto> esse, pra mim foi um grande erro
<hggdh> não gostei de como foi feito, também. Para mim, isto deveria ser um opt-in, não um opt-out. Mas pode-se desativar esta opção
<efraimmarcatto> é
<efraimmarcatto> essa coisa de não dar muitas escolhas a comunidade me aborrece um pouco
<efraimmarcatto> No começo o ubuntu queria saber oque as pessoas achavam e gostavam... hoje em dia não
<efraimmarcatto> pelo menos não da forma que era
<cyanoroma> efraimmarcatto-> Algumas vezes os investidores precisar focar os olhos no mercado e não necessariamente na comunidade. Isso é básico de investimento.
<cyanoroma> efraimmarcatto-> Ubuntu sempre foi mais Red Hat que Debian em relação à comunidade.
<hggdh> efraimmarcatto: mas, de resto, Ubuntu ainda é (e sempre foi, e sempre será) livre. Se não gostas do Ubuntu/Unity, tens kubuntu, Xubuntu, Lubuntu, etc.
<hggdh> e ainda dependemos da comunidade para o desenvolvimento...
<cyanoroma> efraimmarcatto-> Engraçado é que muitos criticam a Canonical pelo acordo com a Amazon, e outros até deixaram de usar o sistema devido a esse fato – e olha que é uma coisa que pode ser desativada. Mas ninguém saiu do Facebook pelos acordos secretos entre eles e a NSA, ou de usar o Google e seus serviços, se é para ser hipócrita, é melhor ficar calado – não estou falando que é o seu caso.
<cyanoroma> Recentemente li um artigo de um rapaz que criticava o Ubuntu, redes sociais e tudo mais. Engraçado que, no "sobre" do blog dele estavam o twitter e o gmail dele... :(
<cyanoroma> Só para deixar claro, não sou fanboy da Canonical nem do Ubuntu, apenas sou um honesto usuário.
<efraimmarcatto> Eu não faço campanha contra
<efraimmarcatto> Só não simpatizei com a ideia
<cyanoroma> efraimmarcatto-> Ai sim, é um direito seu.
<efraimmarcatto> e não parei de usar exatamente por isso
<cyanoroma> efraimmarcatto-> Como disse: "não estou falando que é o seu caso."
<efraimmarcatto> eu parei de usar mais pelo inicio turbulento do unity e das "semelhanças" com o macos
<efraimmarcatto> e também pq queria experimentar algo mais hardcore
<efraimmarcatto> passei pro Arch na época
<efraimmarcatto> hoje estou usando o debian por pura preguiça
<efraimmarcatto> Quando instalei no note estava sem tempo então o "nnf" do debian me serviu
<Julinux> Pessoal, alguém sabe de alguma empresa de TI perto de Criciúma?
<cyanoroma> Pessoal, há algum risco converter pacotes rpm para .deb?
<Julinux> cyanoroma, a questão não é risco
<Julinux> é a arquitetura do pacote e do sistema que são um pouco diferentes
<cyanoroma> Julinux-> Como assim?
<Julinux> a estrutura de diretórios das distros baseadas em Debian é um pouco diferente das baseadas em Red Hat
<Julinux> não só de diretórios como do próprio sistema também
<cyanoroma> Julinux-> Sim, isso eu sei, mas creio que o criador do alien também saiba disso.
<efraimmarcatto> cyanoroma, vc é bem reto em suas frases né?
<cyanoroma> efraimmarcatto-> Como assim "reto"?
<efraimmarcatto> diria até meio áspero
<subzero> galera qual servidores de audio vocês preferem, shoutcast ou icecast?
<efraimmarcatto> não estou criticando hein
<cyanoroma> efraimmarcatto-> Não há problemas em criticar, contanto que não falte com o devido respeito.
<efraimmarcatto>   foi só um comentário XD
<cyanoroma> efraimmarcatto-> Todavia, eu creio que não seja aspereza, apenas honestidade.
<efraimmarcatto> Respeito sempre em primeiro lugar
<Julinux> Pessoal, como faz pra resolver o problema de locales no Ubuntu 12.04?
<hggdh> Julinux: ?
<Russel_Gorillaz> [blue]Boa Tarde
<Russel_Gorillaz> [blue] Boa Tarde
<drone__> E ai galera, como faco pra montar meu USB, eu executo o comando LSUSB o hd aparece, mas em seguinda digito o mesmo comando o hd nao aparece na lista.
<subzero> agora to rico
<subzero> steam no debian 7
<Russel_Gorillaz> olá
<Russel_Gorillaz> Boa Tarde
<drone__> Boa Tarde
<Russel_Gorillaz> <drone__> olá
<Russel_Gorillaz> jonatasnona olá
<Russel_Gorillaz> @ubotu-br: olá
<Russel_Gorillaz> @ubotu-br: olá
<Russel_Gorillaz> @ubotu-br olá
<converge> alguem tem uol host (windows) ?
<mailson_> boa tarde
<mailson_> alguem pode me ajuda?
<redsn0w_> boa tarde mailson_, qual o problema?
<mailson_> eu baixei
<redsn0w_> mailson_, escreva todo o conteudo em uma unica linha.
<mailson_> o ubundo mas quando vou instalar ele demora muito tempo em uma tela q mostra um erro e n instalar. o erro é o seguinte: general error mouting filesystems a manitence shell will now be starded
<mailson_> este é o erro q apresenta.
<redsn0w_> mailson_, qual distro você baixou?
<mailson_> n entendi o termo "distro"?  baixei o linux ubunto direto no site http://ubuntu-br.org
<redsn0w_> sim mailson_, qual a versão, 13.10?
<redsn0w_> já checou o md5sum da imagem??
<drone__> Alguem pode me ensinar montar um hd USB, ja tentei algumas coisas e nao estou conseguindo ter exito.
<redsn0w_> drone__, o que você tentou e o que te retornou, poderia informar?
<mailson_> isso a versão 13.10
<redsn0w_> mailson_, checou o md5sum da imagem?
<mailson_> não
<mailson_> como faço pra checar?
<redsn0w_> digite md5sum imagem.iso
<redsn0w_> no lugar na imagem, informe o nome da imagem mailson_
<redsn0w_> ex: md5sum ubuntu-13.10-desktop-amd64.iso   , e me informe qual md5 retornou.
<mailson_> desculpa, sou meio burro. Digito isso mais em qual local eu digito
<redsn0w_> no terminal mailson_, entra no diretorio aonde está a imagem.
<mailson_> ubuntu-13.10-desktop-amd64
<mailson_> esse aqui ubuntu-13.10-desktop-amd64
<redsn0w_> mailson_, você precisa digitar md5sum antés
<redsn0w_> e a extensão do arquivo que no caso é .iso
<redsn0w_> exatamente como te citei no exemplo
<drone__> Quando eu executo " fdisk -l " So aparece a particao do HD do note, nao aparece nada do HD externo.
<drone__> Quando eu executo " fdisk -l " So aparece a particao do HD do note, nao aparece nada do HD externo.
<redsn0w_> drone__, digita lusb
<drone__> digitei, ele nao eh mostrado.
<redsn0w_> desculpa, lsusb
<drone__> Mas se eu conecta-lo novamente ele aparece por um momento
<drone__> dps de uns 30 seg, ele some.
<redsn0w_> drone__, lsusb, e me retorna
<drone__> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:8000 Intel Corp.
<drone__> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0cf3:9271 Atheros Communications, Inc. AR9271 802.11n
<drone__> Bus 002 Device 010: ID 04e8:61b6 Samsung Electronics Co., Ltd
<drone__> Bus 002 Device 003: ID 0eef:a108 D-WAV Scientific Co., Ltd
<drone__> Bus 002 Device 004: ID 04f2:b3be Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd
<drone__> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<drone__> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<drone__> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub
<redsn0w_> o hd externo está conectado agora?
<drone__> sim, SAMSUNG
<redsn0w_> ele pode estar desmontando, tendo em vista que você esta tentando montar.
<redsn0w_> drone__, está usando ubuntu agora, correto?
<drone__> sim
<redsn0w_> ok, abre o dash e digita DISCO e abre ele por favor.
<drone__> eu dei o comando novamente, o SAMSUNG nem aparece mais
<drone__> instalando
<redsn0w_> instalando ?
<redsn0w_> o que está instalando ? o programa disco é nativo do ubuntu
<drone__> eu to isntalando o DISCO
<drone__> pois eh, nao tava instalado
<drone__> mono-devel
<drone__> instalando o mono-devel
<drone__> pra executar o disco
<drone__> como que usa esse disco ?
<converge> alguem pode abrir meu site ? www.fortunata.com.br
<converge> aqui está muito lento, queria saber se é só aqui
<lucenajr> o meu note asus x550ca, não reconhece a rede do wifi, só funciona quando clico em suspender aí logo novamente, aí volta a funcionar alguém tem idéia?
<drone__> Eu digiteo o comando DMESG, e aparece este erro :
<drone__> [ 2809.668201] usb 2-2: new high-speed USB device number 25 using xhci_hcd
<drone__> [ 2809.668323] usb 2-2: Device not responding to set address.
<drone__> [ 2809.871889] usb 2-2: Device not responding to set address.
<drone__> [ 2810.075484] usb 2-2: device not accepting address 25, error -71
<drone__> Parece que ele esta tentando montar e nao esta conseguindo sabe como faco pra resolver ?
<redsn0w_> drone__, instalou??
<redsn0w_> drone__, vou almoçar cara, seu tempo de resposta está bastante lento
<drone__> Quando voltar me chame.
<subzero> preciso de ajuda com vmplayer
<juan_> boa noite, fiz a atualizacao do ubuntu, mas minhas configuracoes, pra varias mudaram todas, mas a mais importante e q sempre peço ajuda é com a alteração do monitor, o meu tem resolucao 1440*900 mas n aparece aqui, como faco pra restaurar essa configuração? alguem pode ajudar? obrigado!
<juan_> é samsung syncmaster 931bw
<cyanoroma> Boa noite a todos!
#ubuntu-br 2014-03-11
<Mailson_> boa noite
<Mailson_> olá
<Mailson_> estou com um problema na instalação do linux ubunto, dá um erro  ainda no boot e n abre nenhuma dela.
<Mailson_> alguem pode me ajudar?
<N-Faria> opa
<N-Faria> bmo dia
<b010010001> bom dia..
<redsn0w_> bom dia b010010001
<redsn0w_> bom dia pessoal
<redsn0w_> alguém que já tenha tirado lpi on ?
<b010010001> boa tarde
<b010010001> cm faço para configurar ftp,p eu acessar de outra rede?
<converge> alguem recomenda um serviço/empresa de cloud ?
<zonetti> converge, Digital ocean
<converge> zonetti: precisaria ser no brasil
<redsn0w_> converge, google.com.br
<redsn0w_> tem centena de milhares de serviços cloud
<ptl> amazon.com, softlayer.com
<ptl> ah
<ptl> no Brasil. Desculpe
<Leechex> Boa Tarde =)
<converge> pois é, queria uma recomendação
<Leechex> qual?
<redsn0w_> cara, todo serviço é igual.
<redsn0w_> unica coisa que muda são os valores.
<redsn0w_> daqui a pouco pessoal entra aqui pedindo receita de bolo.
<converge> redsn0w_: nao viaja
<redsn0w_> quem está viajando é você, o canal é destinado a suporte a distro ubuntu, não a indicação de serviços de cloud
<redsn0w_> pra isso existe sites de pesquisas como o google
<redsn0w_> mas ao invés das pessoas pesquisarem, preferem vim aqui perguntar.
<redsn0w_> o tempo de resposta pra suporte já é um tanto demorado, imagina pra te indicar um serviço que você mesmo pode encontrar em abundancia pela internet.
<hggdh> calma, pessoal
<buribux> animos exaltados
#ubuntu-br 2014-03-12
<secnice> truco
<ViniciusGo> boa noie
<ViniciusGo> to precisando de umhelp
<ViniciusGo> queria saber qual ubuntu devo instalar em um notebook p4 com 512 de ram?
<Leechex> Boa noite
<redsn0w_> boa noite
<redsn0w_> Leechex, querendo suporte?
<Leechex> nao obg =)
<redsn0w_> ah tá, ;)
<Izhaq> opa blz?
<FelipeC> Bom dia,
<FelipeC> estou com dificuldades na instalação da minha placa de video Placa de vídeo NVIDIA® GeForce® GT540M 2GB
<Rubem> Bom dia Senhores!
<Rubem> Senhores, alguém usar a ferramenta iptraf ?  Não estou conseguindo fazer filtragem  para endereço especific
<AlexandreMBM> Olá! Bom dia a todos!
<AlexandreMBM> Estou recebendo proposta de atualizar o udisks, no Gerenciador de Atualizações.
<AlexandreMBM> O curioso é que é classificada como entre as "principais atualizações de segurança" mas o arquivo não vem de fonte confiável.
<AlexandreMBM> Como explicar isso?
<AlexandreMBM> Confiar?
<AlexandreMBM> Portugol9, Danniel-Lara
<AlexandreMBM> Vocês usam Ubuntu?
<Danniel-Lara> buenas
<AlexandreMBM> Danniel-Lara, só espanhol? Não português?
<Danniel-Lara> buenas = (aqui no sul do pais é como a expressão "como esta ? esta bem ?  tudo bem ?   bom dia , boa tarde, boa noite")
<FelipeC> BUenas
<AlexandreMBM> Danniel-Lara, FelipeC, eu escrevi ao canal minutos atrás mas ninguém respondeu.
<AlexandreMBM> Estou recebendo proposta de atualizar o udisks, no Gerenciador de Atualizações.
<AlexandreMBM> O curioso é que é classificada como entre as "principais atualizações de segurança" mas o arquivo não vem de fonte confiável.
<AlexandreMBM> Como explicar isso?
<AlexandreMBM> Confiar?
<AlexandreMBM> Um bom dia a todos!
<Danniel-Lara> qual é a fonte que vem ?
<FelipeC> Desculpe Alexandre não sou novato com Linux
<AlexandreMBM> FelipeC, não entendi. Você é ou não é?
<AlexandreMBM> Danniel-Lara, como ver isso?
<FelipeC> Sou novato
<AlexandreMBM> alexandre$ apt-get changelog udisks
<AlexandreMBM> Obter:1 Log de alteração para udisks (http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/u/udisks/udisks_1.0.4-5ubuntu2.2/changelog) [24,2 kB]
<AlexandreMBM> Baixados 24,2 kB em 0s (33,4 kB/s)
<AlexandreMBM> Isso serve para determinar a fonte, Danniel-Lara?
<Danniel-Lara> Podes atualizar sem problemas pois se esta nos repositórios do ubuntu é porque é confiável
<AlexandreMBM> Fiz uma simulação com a opção -s no apt-get, e deu isso?
<AlexandreMBM> *deu isso:
<AlexandreMBM> Inst udisks [1.0.4-5ubuntu2.1] (1.0.4-5ubuntu2.2 Ubuntu:12.04/precise-updates [i386])
<AlexandreMBM> Vou fazer a atualização. Mas na minha opinião isso deveria estar "autenticado".
<AlexandreMBM> "AVISO: Os pacotes a seguir não podem ser autenticados!"
<AlexandreMBM> Quer saber... eu vou deixar pra depois...
<AlexandreMBM> Vai que tem um intruso nos servidores de segurança.
<AlexandreMBM> Não vou morrer se ficar sem o udisks 2.2
<roberta> bom dia
<AlexandreMBM> roberta, olá!
<roberta> Bom dia Alexandre, preciso esclarecer algumas dúvidas: trabalho em um telecentro e gostaria de trocar o sistema operacional daqui pelo ubuntu, o sistema que uso é o Metasys, que está ficando cada vez mais insuportável por causa da falta de atualizações de navegador por exemplo, pra vc ter uma ideia estamos usando o firefox 5
<AlexandreMBM> roberta, faz tempo que não vejo esse nome. Mas continue.
<roberta> e gostaria de obter um passo a passo de como fazer essa instalação, uma vez que temos 1 servidor mais 11 máquinas cliente, internet via roteador via velox (oi)
<roberta> será que com o Ubuntu nós teríamos melhor desempenho? tipo dowloads de flash player, java
<roberta> atualização de navegador...
<roberta> De um certo modo o Metasys me atende bem por um motivo: temos muitas crianças usuárias e as máquinas não armazenam nenhuma alteração feita por elas entende?
<AlexandreMBM> Quanto ao desempenho, não sei informar. Se isso for realmente importante, seria melhor começar a avaliar um Debian minimal. Mas vamos supor que o Ubuntu responda à sua necessidade.
<AlexandreMBM> Estou entendendo que você quer uma instalação LTSP.
<AlexandreMBM> Não tenho experiência com ela.
<AlexandreMBM> Mas posso lhe dizer, apenas quanto ao Ubuntu, que você pode aprender o básico através do Ubuntu Guide 2.0.
<AlexandreMBM> roberta, http://orgulhogeek.net/ubuntu-guia-do-iniciante/
<AlexandreMBM> http://goo.gl/QwY6rF
<FelipeC> roberta qual a configurações dos computadores?
<AlexandreMBM> roberta, você já conhecia o conceito do LTSP?
<roberta> minutinho que vou te falar
<roberta> Marca: Positivo RAM: 512Mb HD: 80 Gb
<roberta> estas são as máquinas cliente
<roberta> o servidor
<roberta> Processador (CPU): Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual CPU E2140 @ 1.60GHz Velocidade: 1.596,04 MHz
<roberta> Memória total (RAM):  1.002,8 MB   Memória disponível:  52,7 MB (+ 281,2 MB em Cache)   Total Swap:  2,0 GB    Livre Swap:  2,0 GB
<AlexandreMBM> roberta, você sabe dizer se atualmente a configuração dos clientes é disklesse?
<AlexandreMBM> *diskless
<roberta> o que significa isso?? rsrs
<AlexandreMBM> Significa que os clientes executam o sistema que está no servidor.
<AlexandreMBM> Ele seriam "terminais burros", apenas fornecendo tela, mouse e teclado.
<AlexandreMBM> Em termos genéricos, podemos dizer assim.
<AlexandreMBM> Algumas configurações podem tornar o hardware do cliente mais util; por exemplo, esses HDs de 80 GB.
<roberta> mais ou menos..rsrsr... todos eles são completos, mas não armazenam arquivos, estão interligados no servidor...e usam a rede de internet que tambem sai do servidor...
<roberta> cada um tem sua CPU
<roberta> todos tem o mesmo sistema do servidor...
<AlexandreMBM> Isso de não armazenar arquivos pode não significar diskless.
<roberta> porém é o servidor que determina nome de usuário, tempo de sessão no desktop...
<FelipeC> Roberta recomendo você entrar em contato com a Metasys e verificar se conseguem suporte para atualização de versão para você
<AlexandreMBM> Os clientes podem ter cada um seu sistema autenticando e usando arquivos do servidor.
<roberta> já liguei.. querem que façamos um contrato de 1 ano por 2.900 reais FelipeC. somos um órgão público não temos esse valor
<AlexandreMBM> roberta, sim, o que o FelipeC está apontando é muito razoável. Se você não é técnica, é melhor buscar um suporte mais próximo. Se o Metasys, já está lá, melhor ver com eles o que pode ser feito para melhorar.
<FelipeC> roberta o problema de trocar a versão do Linux e perder os software já instalados.
<otium_> Pessoal, estou formatando meu computador com Ubuntu 13.10, tenho dois HD de 1 TB cada, gostaria de utilizar RAID 0, contudo não estou achando o caminho no CD de instalação do Ubuntu. Existe algum CD de instalação especial que devo baixar para instalar o Ubuntu com raid?
<AlexandreMBM> roberta, por outro lado, sigo fazendo meu comentários. Mas tenha em conta que pode não ser tão simples implementar sozinha algumas sugestões, se são assuntos com os quais você nunca lidou na vida.
<roberta> Mas como não temos condições financeiras para isso gostaria de instalar o Ubuntu, uma vez que o governo Federal nos permite a troca de sistema operacional desde que seja por um software livre
<FelipeC> roberta vc é de BH?
<roberta> não... estou no interior de Minas Gerais.
<FelipeC> interior onde?
<AlexandreMBM> roberta, FelipeC, não apenas perder software instalado. Quem entende, coloca de novo. O problema de mudar de um Metasys já operando para um NOVO Ubuntu é a mudança no "modo de operação", na experiência dos usuários.
<roberta> isso não é o prolema.. eles normalmente só usam o open office e navegador de internet...
<roberta> se não tiver internet eles nem aparecem aqui...
<roberta> e se não der certo eu tenho os cds de instalação do antigo software.. infelismente
<AlexandreMBM> E o usuário (administrador) do servidor, é você?
<roberta> sim
<FelipeC> caso seja um cidade perto de BH, eu posso te ajudar, indo no final de semana
<roberta> FelipeC, estou a 350km de distância de vc!
<AlexandreMBM> E eu estou em Natal (RN).
<roberta> O governo Federal nos deu esse telecentro e não nos dá mais nenhum suporte após o vencimento da garantia das máquinas... antes disso eles somente formatavam quando dava problema tambem
<AlexandreMBM> Enfim, eu continuo sugerindo que você dê uma olhada no Ubuntu Guide e nos tutoriais sobre LTSP.
<AlexandreMBM> roberta,
<AlexandreMBM> Os tutoriais que aplicam LTSP a Ubuntu.
<roberta> Vou fazer isso AlexandreMBM, obrigada por sua atenção, a minha dúvida na verdade é sobre criar espelhos ou instalar em cada máquina uma a uma e não funcionar entendeu?
<roberta> quero saber se o Ubuntu funciona em rede
<AlexandreMBM> roberta, não é isso. Você não criar espelhos. Você configura o servidor completo, e configura um básico nos clientes. O clientes acessam o servidor.
<roberta> pois só vou formatar o servidor depois que ver que as clientes estão funcionando... e se encontrar um programa que gerencie as máquinas melhor ainda
<AlexandreMBM> Ele carregam boot do servidor.
<roberta> ham ta
<AlexandreMBM> A desvantagem de partir diretamente para isso e depois não aprimorar a configuração, é perder a capacidade desses 80 GB de HD que cada cliente tem.
<roberta> mas e se eu instalar uma a uma independente?
<roberta> e só disponibilizar a internet via roteador? e retirar os programas desnecessários das máquinas clientes?
<AlexandreMBM> roberta, também é uma opção. Provavelmente com menos chance das coisas darem darem certo, de funcionar. Porém, pode ser que os clientes fiquem lentos. A não ser que você escolha um Xubuntu, por exemplo.
<roberta> entendi..
<AlexandreMBM> *oops! errei a digitação: com menos chance das coisas darem errado
<roberta> vou instalar em uma máquina pra testar...
<AlexandreMBM> Ou seja, com mais chance de dar certo.
<AlexandreMBM> Mas instalar cada cliente completo um a um vai dar um trabalhão.
<roberta> tenho tempo pra isso!! rsrsrs
<AlexandreMBM> Se eles só usam Internet. A interface mais simples de um Lubuntu não seria problema, eu acho.
<AlexandreMBM> Eu colocaria. Eu colocaria Lubuntu.
<roberta> isso mesmo.. os usuários daqui só usam a internet e no máximo o pacote de office
<FelipeC> roberta você poderia testar o Bodhi Linux uma distribuição baseada em Ubuntu para computadores com menos poder
<roberta> esse Lubuntu me permite atualizar navegador?
<roberta> a reclamação geral daqui é essa, navegador desatualizado então não permite acesso em determinados sites
<AlexandreMBM> roberta, sim.
<AlexandreMBM> Ele é muito leve. Mas a interface dele é meio "simples".
<AlexandreMBM> Estou sabendo agora: http://www.bodhilinux.com/
<AlexandreMBM> http://lubuntu.net/
<roberta> Qual é melhor?
<AlexandreMBM> Eu não sei. Seria desonesto dar o pitaco. Nunca usei o Bodhi e não tenho "tanta" experiência com o Lubuntu.
<roberta> eu poderia colocar o lubuntu nas máquinas cliente e o ubuntu completo no servidor?
<AlexandreMBM> Sim.
<AlexandreMBM> Seria até interessante, por o Ubuntu ser mais fácil  e facilitar que você resolva algum pepino pesquisando na Internet.
<roberta> é... vou tentar.. muito obrigada AlexandreMBM, FelipeC... vcs foram muito atenciosos comigo... voltarei mais tarde pra contar como foi...
<AlexandreMBM> Se você fica só com Lubuntu e não souber fazer algo nele, então você fica meio que sem saída. Mas se você já está ambientada em Ubuntu, terá alguma saída, a partir do Ubuntu.
<roberta> ok..
<otium_> Pessoal, estou formatando meu computador com Ubuntu 13.10, tenho dois HD de 1 TB cada, gostaria de utilizar RAID 0, contudo não estou achando o caminho no CD de instalação do Ubuntu. Existe algum CD de instalação especial que devo baixar para instalar o Ubuntu com raid?
<AlexandreMBM> otium_, já viu https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID?
<AlexandreMBM> eu não tenho experiência com isso
<AlexandreMBM> veja também: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z84oBqOxsD0
<AlexandreMBM> pode ajudar
<Arthur> bom dia
<CyL> otium_: Provavelmente vc vai ter que baixar o alternate e configurar manualmente. Uma outra alternativa é instalar o Ubuntu em um dos HD's e depois configurar o raid 0 manualmente
<otium_> eu já vi alguns tutoriais, só que nao consegui baixar o iso que tem a opçao de boot via modo texto
<CyL> otium_: Vc pretende fazer o espelhamento via mdadm ou lvm?
<Guest11756> preciso de uma ajuda para instalar meu ubuntu 13.10 x64 com dual boot no windows 7
<Guest11756> tentei instalar via wuibi
<Guest11756> e deu a seguinte mensagem de error
<otium_> nao sei a direfença entre os espelhamentos, qual o mais fácil?
<Guest11756> Kernel panic- not- syncing: VFS: unable to mount root FS on unknown- block (0,0)
<Guest11756> alguem pode me ajudar
<otium_> onde baixo o alternative cd?
<Guest11756> no proprio site ubuntu br
<Guest11756> baixei mais de uma vez, pensei q poderia ser algo no downlod
<CyL> otium_: No site do Ubuntu, não tenho muita experiência com mdadm, mas para raid ele é mais flexível ao que parece
<Guest11756> faz tempo q eu to tentando colocar em dual boot mais nao consigo instalar o ubuntu
<Guest11756> da sempre esse erro
<otium_> engraçado, estou rodando uma iso aqui alternative instaler, mas ela nao da opção de instalação em modo texto
<Guest11756> algum pode me ajudar
<otium_> estou errado, só tem alternative instaler para ubuntu 12.10, baixei a iso errada
<otium_> muito obrigado pela ajuda
<CyL> otium_: Disponha. A outra opção, como disse, é fazer o espelhamento depois.
<Guest11756> alguem sabe como posso resolver esse erro
<Guest11756> Kernel panic- not- syncing: VFS: unable to mount root FS on unknown- block (0,0)
<otium_> acho que vou tentar o espelhamento depois para nao precisar baixar outra iso
<Guest11756> nao consigo instalar em dual boot
<Guest11756> na verdade nao consigo nem rodar o cd para testar o ubuntu
<sagat> boa tarde
<sagat> será que alguem poderia me ajudar com um compartilhamento
<sagat> fazendo um grande favor
<sagat> eu compartilhei uma pasta no ubuntu usando o samba , porém agora eu visualizo ela no windows mas não consigo acesso
<pampampam> eu consigo rodar windows 7 home basic e linux em uma mesma máquina ?
<thiagz> sim pampampam
<thiagz> chama-se dual-boot
<pampampam> [como posso fazer isso ?
<thiagz> vc encontra porções de tutoriais na internet
<thiagz> vc pode começar por ir no Windows Explorer
<thiagz> depois botão direito no Gerenciar lá..
<thiagz> ou primeiro de tudo fazer ações de segurança
<thiagz> desfragmentador, limpeza de disco, scandisk
<thiagz> vai no prompt de comando do windows, larga um CHKDSK
<thiagz> se precisar, tem outros macetes necessários no prompt
<thiagz> vc precisa separar uns 20 GB pro seu sistema operacional GNU/Linux
<thiagz> no minimo uns 13 gb
<thiagz> 1 - Ações de Segurança
<thiagz> 2 - Backup de arquivos
<thiagz> 3 - Diminuir sua partição NTFS (preferencialmente o D:)
<thiagz> 4 - Bootar o CD/DVD no computador e instalar na partição
<thiagz> separar também o espaço para swap
<thiagz> mas estou repetindo o que há na internet
<pampampam> ok
<pampampam> vlw
<thiagz> estou lhe falando por cortesia pq nossa comunidade é legal
<pampampam> obrigado
<thiagz> encontre um evento do FLISoL
<thiagz> http://flisol.info/FLISOL2014/Brasil
<thiagz> pampampam: aonde vc mora?
<pampampam> em marte
<pampampam> tchau pessoas
<thiagz> Festivais Latinoamericanos de Instalação de Software Livre acontecem
<thiagz> e vc pode encontrar um lugar com evento
<thiagz> tsc, isso é o que as pessoas apanham por serem legais
<thiagz> que ele encontre o rumo dele
<rbelem_> :-/
<thiagz> ele pode ter estado com pressa
<thiagz> ou fui muito ácido
<thiagz> mas o q importa é a comunidade funcionar
<thiagz> se ele quer usar linux, então ele vai atrás
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<jerbson> pois estou com problema no audio
<jerbson> como sei qual é o drive que esta precisando no meu computador?
<jerbson> o Drive
<mauricio> como eu posso aprender os códigos do terminal
<omelete> mauricio,  pega uma apostila de comandos basicos e vai treinando
<omelete> no youtube deve ter video tb
<mauricio> ok vou la ver obrigado
#ubuntu-br 2014-03-13
<sagat> boa noite algume poderia me ajudar
<sagat> preciso compartilhar um apasta no ubuntu 13:10 para fazer um bkp
<sagat> mas não to cnoseguindo
<sagat> alguem pode me ajudar
<sagat> meu puta que o pariu ninguem nunca pode ajudar aqui nessa porra de sala
<sagat> vai toma no cu
<sagat> sempre que preciso ficam com um monte de frescura
<sagat> afff
<sagat> que merda
<sagat> ai se fala alguma coisa qu eta fora da regra ai aparece um para falar
<sagat> que ai
<sagat> aqui no pode falar palavrão
<sagat> vai to ma no cu
<sagat> to precisando de uma ajuda a uma semana
<sagat> e ninguem nunca pode ajudar
<sagat> vai a merda
<ubuntero> sagat, conseguiu perder a chance de ser ajudado
<redsn0w_> kkkkkkk
<KurtKraut> sagat, Poxa, estou impressionado como falando palavrão você conseguiu ser ajudado. Parabéns! Ofendendo os outros é a forma certa de se conseguir ajuda.
<redsn0w_> ixi nem tinha lido o que ele disse KurtKraut
<redsn0w_> sagat, você paga quanto pelo suporte mesmo???
<redsn0w_> acredito que ninguém é obrigado a ajudar ninguém, fazemos isso apenas de boa vontade
<redsn0w_> a PSL não paga ninguém aqui nesse canal pra ajudar as pessoas, e acredito que antes de pedir ajuda se deve pesquisar antes, tem muito material pela internet e não é xingando ninguém que vai conseguir alguma coisa.
<redsn0w_> depois você fala o que não deve pra pessoa errada acaba ganhando um DDOS e além de não resolver o problema ainda fica sem internet por um tempo..
<sagat> -->>> Ubuntero --- voce diz isso por que vc não viu oque falaram quando eu fiz apenas uma pergunta ... bom enfim
<sagat> mas tudo bem pessoal peço perdão e promento não entrar mais aqui e ser um encomodo ja que nao foi com essa intenção que entrei aqui ... boa noite e obrigado
<hggdh> @later tell sagat fale comigo.
<ubotu-br`> hggdh: OK.
<hggdh> @ban sagat
<hggdh> o que me incomoda, realmente, são os erros de portugues.
<Thales> hggdh, Então você deve se incomodar bastante todos os dias.
<Breno> boa noite
<Breno> sou novo no ubuntu
<Breno> estou instalando em uma maquina para poder aprender e largar de vez o outro OS
<Breno> porem, não está achando a placa de video que é onboard
<Breno> alguem pode me ajudar?
<Breno> help
<secnice> hggdh: que veinho :)
<leechex> Eu preciso de uma ajuda, vou contar detalhadamente pq é confuso... Bem eu tenho a ultima versao do ubuntu 14.10 ou 14.04 n lembro... Entao eu tenho um hd de 1tb e o ubuntu instalado nele todo so com 1 particao.. eu preciso do windows pois tem algumas aplicacoes q preciso e fiz o seguinte: coloquei o live cd ubuntu, dei boot e no ubuntu do live cd usei o gparted para diminuir a particao do ubuntu em 300gb... durante o processo deu erros e eu cliquei em 
<leechex> ??,
<Alee> ola
<DBB> OOOO
<DBB> OLA ALGUEM NA ESCUTA
<CyL> DBB: Qual sua dúvida?
<hggdh> DBB: por favor, minusculas. Apenas maiúsculas é ruim...
<FelipeC> BDD: qual o problema?
<achuni> Qual a melhor ferramenta para virtualização para Ununtu ?
<FelipeC> Acho que é o VMware
<achuni> obrigado
<Leechex> boa tarde, eu preciso de uma ajudinha
<FelipeC> Boa tarde, o que precisa?
<Leechex> Bem eu vou explicar detalhadamente pq é cofuso
<Leechex> Eu uso o ubunto instalado no hd todo com uma unica partição
<Leechex> a versão que eu estou usando é a 14.04 LTS, e eu preciso do windows tbm por causa de alguns programa... ontem eu coloquei o live cd e usei o gparted,  para diminuir 300gb da partição do ubuntu e deu alguns erros e eu cliquei em ignore...
<secnice> 14.04 ainda nao saiu, creio eu
<Leechex> no final da operação deu erros e n funcionou, porem quando iniciei o ubuntu sumiu os 300bg...
<Leechex> instale o gparted no ubuntu, e no gparted aparece os 300gb em azul n mesma partiç~o escrito espaço nao alocado
<Leechex> no gparted do live cd aparece como espaço ocupado...
<secnice> achuni: eu uso o virtualbox, excelente
<Leechex> como conceto isso para ter os 300 gb d volta?
<FelipeC> Leechex voce pode criar uma outra unidade de disco com os 300GB ou você pode remover o Ubuntu e instalar novamente
<FelipeC> Obs.: o Ubuntu 14.04 já saiu em fase de beta, cuidado com a utilização
<Leechex> sim, eu sei...
<secnice> Leechex: quantos GB de memoria vc tem ai?
<Leechex> o prolema é que tem arquivos os quais n posso perder...
<Leechex> 1tb
<secnice> Leechex: de memoria!
<Leechex> a memori ram é 2bg
<Leechex> gb**
<secnice> hummm
<secnice> ia recomendar vc usar o windows em um VM
<Leechex> eu vou upar um imagem da situaçao na net pra vcs verem so 1 minuto
<FelipeC> Leechex: você tem que verificar se o HD esta corrompido, se não estiver não tem problema
<FelipeC> Leechex: pode utilizar o testdisk
<Leechex> olha isso
<Leechex> http://uploaddeimagens.com.br/imagens/captura_de_tela_de_2014-03-13_13_18_31-png
<Leechex> vc diz usar o tescdisk a partir do live cd?
<Leechex> testdisk**
<Dorabiatto> boa tarde pessoal
<Leechex> Boa tarde!
<zonetti> tarde :)
<FelipeC> Alguem pode me informar sobra o Kali Linux?
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<FelipeC> Alguem pode me ajudar com a configuração do placa de vídeo NVIDIA GeForce GT 540M??
<mirqui> tenta o hggdh , ele é usuário avançado ou o subzero
<subzero> FelipeC, baixa o drive no site da nvidia
<FelipeC> subzero: obrigado, não pensei que no site da desenvolvedora teria o drive para linux. Tentei instalar pelo via repositório e não aparecia imagem nenhuma na tela quando reiniciava o computador
<FelipeC> uma outra duvida para instalação é somente "bash ./arquivo.run"??
<subzero> FelipeC, hoje em dia sempre tem versão pra linux no site dos fabricantes.
<subzero> FelipeC, so
<subzero> voce usa oque ubuntu?
<FelipeC> subzero, utilizo o Ubuntu 13.10
<FelipeC> versão normal
<subzero> gnome
<subzero> entao
<subzero> acredito que so
<subzero> instala ai
<subzero> e qualquer coisa fala aqui, se nao funfar.
<FelipeC> Muito obrigado subzero
<subzero> FelipeC, de nada
<subzero> ve ai
<FelipeC> subzero só uma duvida
<FelipeC> o Ubuntu 13.10 é gnome ou unity?
<FelipeC> ou tem as duas versões?
<subzero> nao sei
<subzero> acredito que seja gnome
<subzero> uso debian aki
<daniel80> Boa tarde.  Tenho o Ubuntu 12.04 LTS instalado e estou com problema nos Navegadores Chrome e Mozzila Firefox.  O problema é o seguinte. Quando tento entrar em qualquer página na WEB ele funciona normalmente. Agora se eu tentar entrar em qualquer Rede social, os sites são carregados em modo de texto, sem figuras. Isso acontece com o Facebook, Youtube, Linked In e qualquer outro site desse genero. Já procurei ajuda em alguns tópicos antes de vir aqui
<daniel80>  mas não tive exito. O problema começou sem que eu tivesse feito qualquer coisa diferente na máquina, como alterar as configurações dela.
<mirqui> pode ser problena na velocidade de internet
<mirqui> aqui tbm as vezes fica assim
<daniel80> Já verifiquei e tudo opera normalmente...
<daniel80> Tenho um Ruindows XP num outro PC na mesma rede e ele continua funcionando
<mirqui> humm , seu navegador está atualizado ?
<daniel80> Bom o ubuntu não tem nenhuma atualização pendente...
<mirqui> e é do ubuntu ou do windows ?
<daniel80> Por via das dúvidas, com ajuda do gerenciador de pacotes Synaptic eu REMOVI e o CHROME e o MOZZILA e reinstalei... o Problema persiste
<mirqui> haa , ubuntu
<daniel80> (No windows tudo funciona, no linux algo aconteceu e parou de funcionar)
<mirqui> removesse as configurações
<mirqui> ?
<mirqui> tem umas que ficam mesmo que vc remova
<daniel80> Sim... zerei as configurações de ambos os browsers antes de proceder com a reinstalação...
<mirqui> tem que remover todas para instalar todas
<daniel80> Só reinstalei como ultima tentativa antes de pedir ajuda
<mirqui> tenta o subzero ou o hggh
<mirqui> sou novo no ubuntu
<daniel80> Certo pra que a gente entre em sintonia... O que acha que está causando o problema?
<mirqui> não faço a mínima idéia
<FelipeC> Daniel80 já tive um problema parecido, mas minha internet toda estava lenta, não somente as redes sociais
<mirqui> o normal seria :
<mirqui> reinstalar e resolver
<mirqui> mas o problema persiste
<mirqui> não é velocidade
<mirqui> haa , o flas está ok ?
<mirqui> flash player
<secnice> FelipeC: o que vc queria dizer sobre o kali?
<daniel80> Bom... a Internet está - OK. Medi a velocidade e está tudo ok... O problema é isolado. Apenas o Ubuntu está apresentando este problema e em ambos os browsers... Quanto ao Flash. Quando eu desinstalei os Browsers eu TBM removi todos os plugins e aplicativos java da máquina como por exemplo o icedttea
<FelipeC> secnice, queria saber sobre ele, o que tem, quais as diferenças com o backtrack?
<daniel80> Quando eu reinstalei os browsers os aplicativos JAVA foram reinstalados automaticamente por necessidade do browser
<secnice> FelipeC: ele seria o backtrack 6, o projeto backtrack morreu e no lugar nasceu o kali
<secnice> FelipeC: O kali eh dos mesmos desenvolvedores
<mirqui> tenta outro navegador
<FelipeC> secnice, é seguro eu utilizar ele? as ferramentas são confiaveis?
<mirqui> vc já tentou o ópera ?
<secnice> FelipeC: cara, eu adoro, faz como eu, roda ele em uma VM
<secnice> FelipeC: é muito bom, tem muitas tools interessantes
<FelipeC> secnice, tem ferramentas para monitoramento da minha internet? tipo ver se tem alguem entrando, ou alguem que quebrou a senha?
<mirqui> tenta , se persistir , o problema é do ubuntu
<daniel80> Preciso achar descobrir como botar pra funcionar o que estava funcionando até ontem...rs
<mirqui> tem sempre a melhor de três :)
<mirqui> um vai dar certo :)
<secnice> FelipeC: ela tem as melhores ferramentas para todo tipo de segurança da informção, monitoramento e tudo mais
<FelipeC> secnice, agora tenho que aprender a utilizar ele
<secnice> FelipeC: vc usa alguma distro baseada em debian, ubuntu por ex?
<FelipeC> secnice, tenho um notebook com dual boot de Win e Ubuntu
<secnice> FelipeC: o kali eh um ubuntu :)
<secnice> FelipeC: com as tools pre-instaladas
<secnice> FelipeC: recomendo vc usar em um VM
<secnice> FelipeC: mais pratico
<FelipeC> secnice, tenho medo de fazer alguma coisa errada com ele
<FelipeC> secnice, mas é uma boa ideia colocar ele com VM
<secnice> FelipeC: fazer alguma coisa errada?
<FelipeC> secnice, sim, tipo alterar configuração errada do meu PC ou rede, tenho que sair, obrigado pelas respostas, mais tarde eu entro novamente
<daniel80> Boa tarde.  Tenho o Ubuntu 12.04 LTS instalado e estou com problema nos Navegadores Chrome e Mozzila Firefox.  O problema é o seguinte. Quando tento entrar em qualquer página na WEB ele funciona normalmente. Agora se eu tentar entrar em qualquer Rede social, os sites são carregados em modo de texto, sem figuras. Isso acontece com o Facebook, Youtube, Linked In e qualquer outro site desse genero. Já procurei ajuda em alguns tópicos antes de vir aqui
<daniel80> <daniel80>  mas não tive exito. O problema começou sem que eu tivesse feito qualquer coisa diferente na máquina, como alterar as configurações dela.  O mais curioso é que isso só acontece nesses sites que eu mencionei. Já desinstalei browser,  Java e reinstalei tudo denovo e o erro persiste.
<daniel80> Já tirei umas Screens Shot como faço para mostrar pra vocês?
<mirqui> oi , vc ainda não conseguiu acertar seu navegador ?
<daniel80> Não mas fiz progresso... Fuçando no browser e descobri uma mensagem de erro
<daniel80> Pra compartilhar as fotos das telas vcs usam o Imageshcak?
<mirqui> tem a ver com o plugin flash ?
<daniel80> Imageshack*???
<daniel80> Quero mandar uma foto da mensagens de erro que tirei aqui
<mirqui> que é imageshack ?
<daniel80> Imagemshack é um site que hospedava imagens gratuitamente isso me permitia compartilhar fotos da minha tela com você.,..
<daniel80> Mas o site agopra é pago
<daniel80> agora*
<mirqui> se tem erro de navegador
<mirqui> e persiste , é pq vc não apagou todas as preferencias
<daniel80> mirqui, desculpe o comentário mas já fui desses caras que viviam formatando máquinas toda vez que tinha um problema... Depois de 20 anos de profissão aprendi que formatar é o último caso.  Outra coisa. Sair instalando coisas sem saber exatamente do que se trata ou sem entender o problema pode ao invès de ajudar, acabar de complicar a vida...
<mirqui> não é formatar
<mirqui> é que quando vc apagopu o navegador de sua máquina , não apagou as preferencias
<daniel80> Certo, já ouvi falar sobre isso
<daniel80> Uma vez tive um problema com o DHCP server
<daniel80> O Purge não removia tudo
<mirqui> vê se vc apagou o ubufox , extenções para firefox
<daniel80> Era necessário tbm excluir as "preferencias" em algum lugar
<mirqui> alêm do navegador
<daniel80> Exatamente
<mirqui> então tenta o bleachbit para as sujeirinhas
<mirqui> e se não der , então é um erro que eu não seo tão próximo do ubuntu para te ajudar
<daniel80> agradeço mesmo assim...
<daniel80> Vou camelar um pouco em cima disso e ver o que consigo
<mirqui> ok , boa sorte :)
<David> boa noite, meu sistema nao atualiza o que devo fazer?
<Guest3263>  boa noite, meu sistema nao atualiza o que devo fazer?
<mirqui> não aparece nenhuma mensagem de erro ?
<Guest3263> sim
<redsn0w_> Guest3263, por favor informe qual a mensagem de erro para que possamos te ajudar
<mirqui> xii, então não entendo
<Guest3263> Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/br.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_saucy_universe_i18n_Translation-pt%5fPT E: As listas de pacotes ou os arquivos de estado não puderam ser analisados ou abertos.
<Guest3263> quando tentei atualizar pelo terminal
<Guest3263> o que devo fazer, alguma sugestao?
<mirqui> vc fez toda a instalação do ubuntu até o final ?
<mirqui> sem interromper nenhum momento ?
<Guest3263> sim irqui eu já usava ele há alguns meses
<mirqui> e numca tinha dado este erro ?
<Guest3263> só q na ultima atualização deu erro na rede
<Guest3263> não
<mirqui> não posso te ajudar
<Guest3263> tava atualizando e caiu a internet, quando tentei atualizar novamente deu isso
<Guest3263> que pena
<Guest3263> mesmo assim obrigado
<mirqui> tem o subzero , o hggh  quie são usuários avançadodd
<mirqui> o subzero deve estar on
<mirqui> o hggh tbm
<Guest3263> subzero esta por ai
<mirqui> haaa corrompeu arquivo , dewve ser isto
<redsn0w_> opa
<mirqui> novamente não sei como fazer
<redsn0w_> Guest3263, eu to no cel aqui
<redsn0w_> mas vou tentando te ajudar
<redsn0w_> abre o terminal ai e digita sudo rm -r /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<Guest3263> ok
<Guest3263> disse que nao encontrou o diretorio
<redsn0w_> então cria ele.
<redsn0w_> mkdir -p /var/lib/apt/lists/partial
<Guest3263> como? não manjo muito
<redsn0w_> touch /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<Guest3263> blza
<redsn0w_> ai tenta atualizar logo em seguida
<Guest3263> ok
<redsn0w_> da um apt-get update antes
<redsn0w_> pra ele atualizar o apt
<redsn0w_> deu certo Guest3263
<daniel80> *Pergunta... Qual site vocês estão usando para mostrar os Screens Shots da tela?
<daniel80> O imageshack agora é pago
<redsn0w_> daniel80, usa o gyazo
<redsn0w_> é um software que quando vc da print ele já upa a imagem automaticamente
<Guest3263> Deu certo Redsn0w obrigado
<redsn0w_> você seleciona o espaço que quer dar print e quando solta o botão do mouse ele upa e abre o link pra você daniel80
<redsn0w_> Guest3263, por nada ;)
<converge> alguem usa algum tipo de gerenciador de dns gratuito p/ uso corporativo ?
<daniel80> no-ip
<converge> não tem latencia pelo servidor estar no eua ?
<daniel80> Latencia deve haver, a preocupação e saber como isso vai se comportar na prática e com um volume de dados grande circulando
<daniel80> Ai sim vamos ter números
<daniel80> :D
<converge> tabm, por isso a preocupacao com latencia
<daniel80> Só testando
<mirqui> usa o dns da symantec
<mirqui> google
<mirqui> comodo
<daniel80> Pessoal, consegui postar as fotos do problema que estou encarando aqui
<daniel80> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7087504/
<daniel80> Ai estão os links para três fotos
<redsn0w_> tem que da permissão as fotos daniel80
<redsn0w_> ou upa em outro lugar.
<daniel80> Já dei tá como público... não conseguiu?
<redsn0w_> ainda não
<daniel80> posso postar o link aqui?
<redsn0w_> Permissão necessária
<redsn0w_> upa em outro lugar
<daniel80> https://docs.google.com/file/d/0BzIr2sdHaug5X1BvRHNIdVkwN2M
<daniel80> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BzIr2sdHaug5R0ViNGJZUGpQOU0
<daniel80> https://docs.google.com/file/d/0BzIr2sdHaug5TDE2aXplV0VGYkU
<daniel80> Pronto... apenas estas três
<daniel80> Agora tá compartilhado
<redsn0w_> já tenou usar outro navegador daniel80
<redsn0w_> ?
<daniel80> O mesmo problema ocorre no Mozzila e no Chrome
<daniel80> Começou a acontecer ontem sem nenhuma explicação óbvia
<redsn0w_> pois é, estranho hein.
<daniel80> nem me fale to o dia todo tentando resolver... só faltou desintalar o linux e instalar denovo...kkkkk
<daniel80> O engraçado é que ele não abre alguns sites
<daniel80> Por exemplo o Flickr
<redsn0w_> daniel80, abre o chrome ai
<daniel80> Go on....
<redsn0w_> configurações avançadas
<redsn0w_> configurações de conteudo
<redsn0w_> marque em exibir todas as imagens.
<daniel80> Pergunta... acho que eu devo estar fazendo o caminho errado...
<daniel80> No canto superior Direito clico no menu
<daniel80> Escolho Configurações
<subzero> instalei o steam no debian
<subzero> so q a porra ta falahdno o video
<subzero> parece pisca pisca
<redsn0w_> daniel80, fica em privacidade
<ebrazjr> boa noite ubunteiros!
<redsn0w_> olha ai que vai achar
<redsn0w_> boa noite
<ebrazjr> sou novato aqui
#ubuntu-br 2014-03-14
<platao> galera, esta rolando alguns posts no forum ubuntu br sobre emulação de consoles, super initendo, mega drive, PSP, mame etc quem desejar dar uma passada la no forum e debater e trocar umas experiencias sobre emulação da uma passada la!!!!!!
<platao> http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?board=18.0
<Leechex> Boa noite
<redsn0w_> bn
<jose__> oi
<subzero> minha ex
<subzero> acabou de me enviar email
<subzero> falando q perdeu o emprego
<alccg> caralho... serio... ainda tem IRC ativo no mundo?
<KurtKraut> alccg, sim, e algumas coisas não mudam: palavrões não são muito bem-vindos aqui, é bom evitá-los. Mas cá estamos, todos os dias. :D
<KurtKraut> alccg, acesso o IRC diariamente desde 1994
<andrePL> Boa noite.
<redsn0w_> pois somos dois então KurtKraut
<redsn0w_> só que eu acesso desde 00/00
<redsn0w_> 14 anos
<daniel80> Queria agradecer o redsn0w_ pela consultoria e dizer que o problema com o browser finalmente foi resolvido.... agora ele carrega todos os sites com java direitinho e o problema era ridiculo... ia demorar muito pra encontrar o BUG... Amanhâ vou criar um tópico sobre o assunto e dar os detalhes...
<daniel80> MUITO OBRIGADO (desculpem o caps)
<redsn0w_> imagina daniel80  ;)
<redsn0w_> qlqr coisa estamos ai :D
<daniel80> :D
<daniel80> Ae... pra encerrar essa vitoria vai um blues...
<daniel80> http://chirb.it/6DMKHD
<daniel80> Esse eu gravei a dois anos atrás
<daniel80> Grande abraço ae... amanhã tô ae de volta...
<daniel80> Mais uma vez muito obrigado!
<daniel80> :D
<Leechex> boa noite
<Leechex> eu preciso uma ajuda a respeito d hd e partiç~ao
<redsn0w_> boa noite
<redsn0w_> fala ai Leechex
<Leechex> usei o gparted para criar uma partição novo pq preciso do windows
<Leechex> mas deu erros e eu cliquei em ignore, agora o espaço estao não alocado na mesmapartição
<Leechex> veja
<Leechex> http://uploaddeimagens.com.br/imagens/captura_de_tela_de_2014-03-13_13_18_31-png
<redsn0w_> tem que realizar o particionamento novamente
<Leechex> na vdd eu qria recuperar os 300gb mas n consigo...
<Leechex> no gparted do live cd  aparece 1 so partição mas diz q esse espaço esta ocupado
<redsn0w_> faz de acordo com a mensagem, clica em cima dela seleciona partição, verificar.
<Leechex> ai q esta o problema não tem esta opçõ
<redsn0w_> certo, já tentou formatar esse espaço?
<Leechex> e como o gparted esta no ubuntu instalado n tenho como modificar p a partição esta montada
<Leechex> não
<Leechex> pq ele esta dentro da partição primaria
<redsn0w_> Leechex, no caso talvez você não esteja conseguindo porque está com a partição em uso
<redsn0w_> provavelmente terá que rodar de um livecd ou pen drive
<Leechex> sim
<redsn0w_> e fazer manualmente.
<Leechex> no live cd n aparee este espaço... fica amarele diz q  esta ocupado...
<Leechex> amarelo**
<Julinux> Pessoal, estou mudando para floripa, e gostaria de ser um membro de carteirinha do time ubuntu-br-sc ? como a gente faz?
<redsn0w_> Leechex, abre o dash ai e digita DISCO e abre
<redsn0w_> "discos"
<Leechex> certo feito
<Julinux> Pessoal, alguém poderia me indicar empresas em SC, para que eu possa enviar meu CV, para vaga de analista de suporte e infraestrutura ?
<redsn0w_> printa pra mim ai
<Leechex> oks
<Leechex> so 1 mim q vou  upa
<redsn0w_> oks
<Leechex> http://uploaddeimagens.com.br/imagens/captura_de_tela_de_2014-03-14_01_01_36-png
<Leechex> feito
<redsn0w_> Leechex, no caso você precisaria criar uma nova partição no espaço não alocado
<redsn0w_> o espaço não alocado significa que não está formatado, ou seja não foi definido um sistema de arquivos para este espaço
<Leechex> com o live cd aparece diferente
<Leechex> aparece como espaço ocupado, n tem como formatar...
<redsn0w_> tenta criar logado no ubuntu
<redsn0w_> pelo gparted ou fdisk
<Leechex> oks
<redsn0w_> se for pelo fdisk digita cfdisk /dev/sda
<redsn0w_> Assim ele vai localizar o seu HD. Se vc digita apenas "cfdisk", ele vai pegar como padrão o dispositivo /dev/hda
<Leechex> certo
<Leechex> bash: cfdisc/dev/sda: Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<Leechex> leonardo@LeePC:~$
<redsn0w_> Leechex, apenas cfdisk
<redsn0w_> pra ver
<Leechex> ERRO FATAL: Não foi possível abrir a unidade de disco
<Leechex>                   Pressione qualquer tecla para sair do cfdisk
<redsn0w_> tem tv ai?
<Leechex> tem
<redsn0w_> abre ai
<redsn0w_> me passa o id e pass pelo pvt
<Leechex> eu digitei sudo cfdisk
<Leechex> como root deu certo
<redsn0w_> Leechex,
<Leechex>  cfdisk (util-linux 2.20.1)
<Leechex>                                Unidade: /dev/sda
<Leechex>                     Tamanho: 1000204886016 bytes, 1000.2 GB
<Leechex>              Cabeças: 255 Setores por Trilha: 63 Cilindros: 121601
<Leechex>     Nome        Opções     Tipo Part. Tipo SA          [Rótulo]       Tamanho (M
<Leechex> B------------------------------------------------------------------------------
<Leechex>                             Primária  Espaço livre                         1,05*
<Leechex>     sda1        Inicializar Primária  ext4                            998201,37*
<redsn0w_> cara TODO comando que você for usar, você usa o sudo
<Leechex>                             Pri/lóg   Espaço livre                         1,05*
<Leechex>     sda5        NC          Lógica    swap                              2000,69*
<Leechex>                             Pri/lóg   Espaço livre                         0,75*
<Leechex>      [  Ajuda   ]  [   Nova   ]  [ Mostrar  ]  [   Sair   ]  [ Unidades ]
<Leechex>      [  Gravar  ]
<Leechex> desculpa XD sou iniciante... hehe
<Julinux> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Leechex> deixa eu explicar
<Leechex> eu tentei de tudo mas é tenso pq o espaço não alocado não é uma outra partição e sim este espaço fica dentro de uma...
<redsn0w_> uhum, entendo.
<redsn0w_> sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs ntfs3g
<redsn0w_> Leechex, ntfsprogs e ntfs3g são 2 pack diferentes, instala um por vez.
<Leechex> certo
<Leechex> leonardo@LeePC:~$ sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs
<Leechex> [sudo] password for leonardo:
<Leechex> Lendo listas de pacotes... Pronto
<Leechex> Construindo árvore de dependências
<Leechex> Lendo informação de estado... Pronto
<Leechex> O pacote ntfsprogs não está disponível, mas é referenciado por outro pacote.
<Leechex> Isto pode significar que o pacote está faltando, ficou obsoleto ou
<Leechex> está disponível somente a partir de outra fonte
<Leechex> E: O pacote 'ntfsprogs' não possui candidato para instalação
<Leechex> leonardo@LeePC:~$
<Leechex> leonardo@LeePC:~$ sudo apt-get install ntfs3g
<Leechex> Lendo listas de pacotes... Pronto
<Leechex> Construindo árvore de dependências
<Leechex> Lendo informação de estado... Pronto
<Leechex> E: Impossível encontrar o pacote ntfs3g
<Leechex> leonardo@LeePC:~$
<redsn0w_> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/raring/+source/ntfs-3g/1:2012.1.15AR.5-4ubuntu3
<jslima> ola,não consigo colocar minha webcam para funcionar
<Leechex> os 3 itens?
<jslima> alguem pode me ajudar
<jslima> ???
<redsn0w_> Leechex, baixa o 1
<Leechex> certo feito
<redsn0w_> descompacta e instala
<redsn0w_> sabe fazer?
<Leechex> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Leechex> n sei instalar este tipo de pacote...
<redsn0w_> Leechex, tar -xzf arquivo.tgz
<redsn0w_> make
<redsn0w_> ops
<redsn0w_> ./configure , make, make install
<Leechex> certo
<Leechex> veja eu extrai
<jslima> alguem pode me ajudar com a minha webcam
<jslima> ??
<redsn0w_> Leechex, entra na pasta, digita ./configure
<Leechex> certo
<redsn0w_> jslima, espera um pouco
<redsn0w_> já pesquisou a respeito ??
<jslima> sim
<redsn0w_> tem muita material pra configuração de webcam
<jslima> encontrei alguns programas so que nao funcionou
<redsn0w_> jslima, cheese
<redsn0w_> é o mais indicado
<Leechex> vej eu entrei na pasta com o comando cd
<redsn0w_> sim
<redsn0w_> digita ./configure
<Leechex> devo digitar o nome do arquivo ?
<redsn0w_> não
<Leechex> é que tem mais coisas na pasta...
<redsn0w_> cara, digita
<Leechex> leonardo@LeePC:~/Downloads$ ./configure
<Leechex> bash: ./configure: Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<Leechex> leonardo@LeePC:~/Downloads$
<redsn0w_> vc não está na pasta
<redsn0w_> você esta na pasta downloads
<Leechex> a sim entendi
<Leechex> desculpa...
<redsn0w_> você tem que entrar na pasta do ntfs-3g
<Leechex> certo agora deu certo...
<redsn0w_> make
<redsn0w_> depois make install
<Leechex> ok
<redsn0w_> todo script você instala dessa forma, bom a grande maioria
<redsn0w_> sempre você abre o install-sh pra verificar, lá é o arquivo de instruções para instalação
<Leechex> certo
<redsn0w_> instalado?
<Leechex> sim
<redsn0w_> ok, agora você vai tentar redimencionar a partição pelo livecd
<Lee_> ola galera tenho um notbook de 3 gb de ram , qual versao do ubuntu devo baixar 32 bit ou 64bit?
<redsn0w_> Lee_,  mais recomendada a 32bits
<redsn0w_> no seu caso.
<Leechex> mas
<Lee_> obrigado
<Leechex> com o comando gparted?
<redsn0w_> eu particularmente usaria apenas 2gb de swap Lee_
<redsn0w_> é o necessario, não precisa de 4gb
<Lee_> eu so novo no linux
<Lee_> to querendo mudar
<redsn0w_> maravilha :D
<redsn0w_> a instalação é bem simples Lee_  mais fácil que win
<Leechex> uma pergunta....
<redsn0w_> Leechex, http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/Leitura-e-escrita-em-NTFS-usando-o-ntfs3g?pagina=2
<redsn0w_> pra você ver a sintaxe
<Lee_> obrigado
<Lee_> ele tem suportes para jogos
<redsn0w_> por nada, qualquer coisa grita aqui!
<redsn0w_> cara eu não curto jogos mas tem uma pa de jogos pra nossa arquitetura.
<Lee_> vou ter algum problema se querer instalar algum jogo da steam por exemplo
<Lee_> ?
<redsn0w_> claro que não
<redsn0w_> steam roda perfeitamente no linux
<redsn0w_> inclusive se eu não me engano os donos do steam vão investir pesado agora na nossa arquitetura
<Leechex> cara eu n entendi nada kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk, mas agradeço pela ajuda, desculpa por minha ignorancia.....
<redsn0w_> vi uma materia do presidente dizendo que linux é o futuro dos jogos
<Lee_> obrigado fico grato pela ajuda
<Lee_> vou baixar agora msm :)
<redsn0w_> jslima, e ai cara da mais detalhes do seu problema
<redsn0w_> sua webcam não funciona ou ela não foi reconhecida
<jslima> tipo quando entro no facebook
<jslima> ela nao é reconhecida
<redsn0w_> hum..
<redsn0w_> cara você tem que permitir o plugin
<redsn0w_> pra ela poder funcionar
<jslima> e como eu faço isso??
<redsn0w_> no seu navegador aparece um "pop up"
<redsn0w_> solicitando permissão??
<jslima> no facebook nao
<redsn0w_> http://www.omegle.com/
<redsn0w_> entra ai e vai em video
<redsn0w_> e me retorna se apareceu essa solicitação de permissão e se sim permiti e me informa se deu certo
<jslima> aparece a solicitacao
<jslima> eu  clico
<redsn0w_> Leechex, talvez seja mais fácil você fazer backup e reinstalar tudo
<redsn0w_> assim você particiona da forma que quiser.
<redsn0w_> jslima, clica em permitir
<Leechex> sim.. obrigado por tudo desculpa a ignorancia...
<redsn0w_> imagina cara...
<jslima> eu clico permitir so que nao vai
<Leechex> so qria fazer mais uma pergunta.... oq vc recomendaria para aprender usar bem o linux... uma apostila, curso...
<redsn0w_> Leechex, sua versão ainda é testing, recomendo instalar uma versão estavel
<Leechex> oks
<redsn0w_> tentativa
<redsn0w_> instala o linux e tenta fazer as coisas, não conseguiu, manda bala no google
<redsn0w_> e vai atrás da solução
<Leechex> certo obrigado =D
<redsn0w_> conseguiu? ótimo, vai testando e usando coisas novas quando pintar o problema repete o procedimento
<Leechex> oks
<Leechex> obrigado mais uma vez
<Leechex> vou nessa
<Leechex> boa noite, um abraço
<redsn0w_> jslima, tenta fazer o login como root e verifique se funciona, pode ser que tem a ver com permissões para usuários esse bloqueio de utilização.
<redsn0w_> abraços Leechex, qlqr coisa estamos ai
<jslima> nao dar certo tambem
<redsn0w_> já tentou?
<jslima> sim
<redsn0w_>  sudo aptitude install cheese -y
<redsn0w_> instala o cheese ai
<jslima> eu ja instalei
<redsn0w_> ta usando note?
<jslima> nele funciona
<redsn0w_> se sim, qual modelo?
<redsn0w_> ah no cheese funciona??
<jslima> sim note
<jslima> acer
<redsn0w_> então é questão do plugin
<redsn0w_> instalou o adobe flash?
<jslima> aspire v3-571-9423
<jslima> sim
<jslima> instalei o adobe
<redsn0w_> hum
<redsn0w_> problema é nisso ai cara
<redsn0w_> sua webcam ta funcionando
<redsn0w_> se ela funcionou no cheese
<jslima> sim
<redsn0w_> tenta re-instalar
<redsn0w_> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<redsn0w_> se não tiver o repositorio só add, pera ai que ja te passo
<redsn0w_> sudo sh -c "echo  'deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ saucy main restricted universe multiverse' >> /etc/apt/sources.list"
<redsn0w_> da um apt-get update
<redsn0w_> e manda bronca!
<jslima> aparece 0 pacotes atualizados
<jslima> 0 pacotes novos a serem instalados
<jslima> 0 a ser removido
<jslima> e 0 nao atualizado
<jslima> redsnow
<jslima> redsn0w
<redsn0w_> tenta em outro navegador
<redsn0w_> senão remove e instala de novo
<redsn0w_> vai testando, sua webcam tá funcionando.
<jslima> eu so tenho o firefox instalado
<redsn0w_> instala o chrome
<jslima> to baixando
<Eduardo__> Bom dia!
<Eduardo__> Galera estou entrando no mundo LInux, porem sei pouco dele usei algumas vezes alguem poderia me informar como instalar o UBUNTU ?
<Eduardo__> ooi
<Guest40911> bom dia como faço para instalar ,estou com dúvida posso baixar no proprio computador ou melhor no CD.
<FelipeCosse> Bom dia!
<zonetti> dia :)
<zonetti> Guest40911, você pode baixar a ISO e montar em um pendrive com o unetbootin
<zonetti> ou mesmo usar o wubi para instalar diretamente pelo windows
<zonetti> ou se preferir gravar um CD mesmo... o que for mais fácil :)
<Guest40911> mas como faço para usar wubi
<zonetti> Guest40911, você instala ele no seu windows
<zonetti> e executa.. ele vai fazendo o passo a passo
<zonetti> instala o ubuntu como se fosse um programa comum
<Guest40911> obrigado vou tentar ,estou cansado de usar windows tomare que de certo....
<zonetti> Guest40911, http://wubi-installer.org/
<Angelo-ubj> Bom dia a todos...!!!
<Angelo-ubj> Alguem pode me ajudar numa questão...?
<FelipeCosse> Qual a Duvida Angelo-ubj?
<Angelo-ubj> Instalei o 12.10, roda bem mas não instala mas nada... quando abro a central de programas diz erro inesperado.... como faço pra corrigir....?
<Thiago> galera alguem ai manja de Zabbix ou Nagios?
<Guest63360> galera alguem ai manja de Zabbix ou Nagios?
<Guest63360> Hello anybody here knows the Nagios or Zabbix tool
<subzero> acabei de voltar
<subzero> da rua
<subzero> acho q vo comprar a locaweb
<Guest63360> Alguem com conhecimento em Nagios ou Zabbix ?
<Guest63360> Hello anybody here knows the Nagios or Zabbix tool
<Guest98344> ola
<omelete> gigi
<anderson_> Boa Tarde, gostaria de saber se alguem teve problema para instalar o ubuntu 13.1, pois baixei o .iso e na hora de instalar ele simplesmente sai da instalação. Ao dar esc antes dele iniciliazar o boot solicitei pra ver se tinha algum erro em algum arquivo e ele me apresentou erro em 2. como faço pra corrigir??
<omelete> anderson_,  ql erro?
<anderson_> simplesmente ele sai da parte grafica e vai pra uma tela com comando de exit e reinicia.. isso ao tentar instalar o ubutu..
<anderson_> estou baixando agora o espelho..
<anderson_> será que tem q baixar o .iso navamente.. pois ja baixei duas vezes e o erro continua..
<omelete> pode ser
<omelete> checa o hash antes de gravar
<Guest98344> galera, normal no ubuntu não pegar net com sinal ruim enquanto o windows pega normalmente (lento, mas pega) ??
<secnice> Guest98344: aqui pega os sinais fracos normalmente
<Guest98344> secnice posso verificar algum driver
<secnice> Guest98344: pode, eu deixo
<secnice> :)
<Birak> boa tarde
<AaronZz> boa
<asdasd> ola
<secnice> o cara entra fala olá, 7 segundos depois ele saiu, wtf
<AaronZz> heheheeh
<secnice> what tha heck
<FelipeCosse> secnice instalei o kali em uma VM
<AaronZz> kali é o substituto do backtrack?
<FelipeCosse> na sorte utilizei o golismero e já encontrei uma vulnerabilidade no meu site
<FelipeCosse> AaronZz, sim
<secnice> golismero? vou ver essa tool pera ai
<secnice> nao conheco ainda :)
<secnice> AaronZz: é sim :D
<AaronZz> secnice, ficou bom o Kali? Ainda não mexi com essa distro.
<secnice> AaronZz: bem loco, backtrack ficou no chinelo em muita coisa, agora vc nao precisa mais ficar indo nos diretorios para executar os apps, os binarios estao todos nos lugares direitinho, /bin /usr/bin, basta digitar o app name de qualquer lugar e uala
<secnice> FelipeCosse: qual seu site?
<FelipeCosse> felipecosse.com.br
<FelipeCosse> esta parado a um bom tempo
<secnice> manero
<secnice> vou rodar o golismero nele
<AaronZz> Show hein!
<secnice> rodei no google.com mais não achou nada,
<secnice> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<FelipeCosse> secnice não estou achando o TOR no kali
<secnice> FelipeCosse: aqui tb não esta instalado, mais tem no repositorio la
<FelipeCosse> secnice, ultima vez que tentei instalar no Ubuntu não deu muito certo
<FelipeCosse> rodava mais com alguns erros
<hggdh> só um comentário -- voces sabem que o Kali (assim como o Backtrack) *não* é para ser usado como um desktop?
<AaronZz> é somente um SO/ferramenta
<secnice> eu uso em um VM aqui
<secnice> FelipeCosse: o tor ta no repositorio do kali
<hggdh> <shrug/>
<secnice> hggdh: seria uma má ideia usar como desktop? se sim, pq?
<hggdh> secnice: (1) o default é login como root. Trabalhar no dia a dia como root é uma ótima forma de (eventualmente) fazer uma besteira; (2) Kali é uma ferramenta para penetration test; na maior parte das empresas, usar Kali (ou, em geral, ferramentas de penetration test) é uma ótima forma de ser demitido
<hggdh> na verdade, só tem root no Kali...
<secnice> hggdh: ah sim, mais se for usar em casa como usuario normal(criar) acho que seria okay neh?
<secnice> hggdh: vc faz pentest? :)
<hggdh> secnice: ainda assim não -- veja (1) acima
<hggdh> secnice: fui da área, tempos atras
<secnice> hummm,
<secnice> se o problema for rodar como root, é só não usar root :D
<secnice> em casa claro
<secnice> hggdh: vc é de SP?
<hggdh> posso ver como uma máquina virtual -- inicio quando quero testar, mas o dia-a-dia é em um ambiente Linux normal
<hggdh> secnice: não, Estados Unidos
<secnice> hggdh: sweet, o mercado de pentest ai não é nada mal heim, quero muito entrar na area
<hggdh> heh. O mercado não é, de fato, mal.
<secnice> hggdh: estou estudando igual um louco para entrar, wish me luck dude :D
<hggdh> secnice: good luck, dude
<secnice> lulz :)
<hggdh> mas, de qualquer forma, é interessante saber limitar o uso do Kali (ou qualquer outra ferramenta do tipo, como wireshark)
<secnice> limitar?
<hggdh> não usar Kali como desktop...
<secnice> ah sim :D
<Tripa_Seca> boa tarde pessoal, desde 2002 que não acesso IRC nem pensei que ainda existia um canal com tante gente...
<Tripa_Seca> :)
<secnice> é nozes Tripa_Seca :)
<Tripa_Seca> instalei ontem o kubuntu 13.10, sou novato mais ate agora to gostando...
<secnice> Tripa_Seca: bem vindo Magrelo :D
<Tripa_Seca> gostaria de saber se alguem poderia me ajugar com a instalação do modulo de segurança do banco do brasil?
<Tripa_Seca> instalei o Java 7 esta tudo ok mais não consigo acessar a conta no site.
<secnice> me passa a agencia/conta e senha para eu ver se ta funcionando direitinho aqui
<Tripa_Seca> to falando serio vei...
<secnice> Tripa_Seca: que engraçadinho eu né, lool
<hggdh> secnice: nem brincando...
<secnice> lulz
<secnice> bom pessoal, agora eu preciso ir pra casa, daqui uma 1 mais ou menos eu volto, fui
<hggdh> secnice: a razão é que é difícil saber quando é brincadeira, ou quando é social engineering. Assim, este tipo de pergunta não é aceita por cá
<secnice> 1 hora*
<Tripa_Seca> deixa pra lá, vou continuar fusando na net... To tentando desde 3 da tarde.
<secnice> nada, eu não sou tao fraco em termos de social engenniring assim, faria melhor ;), but i see what you mean
<secnice> boa sorte Tripa_Seca :)
<secnice> agora eu preciso ir, até ja ja fuiiiii
<drone__> Alguem ai ja comprou o mini pc ?
<platao> eu tenho um mini pc aqui em casa
<astroo---> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2014-03-15
<daniel> boa noite
<Guest15499> oi
<Guest15499> boa noite
<Guest15499> algém pode me ajudar
<fastAndSlow> boua noite boua noite bouuuaa noite
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Arcturus> Hi guys
<Arcturus> olá pessoal
<Arcturus> alguém no chat ?
<Arcturus> ??
<lobocode> alguém tem algum documento, site, blog, referência bibliográfica que conta a história da formação da comunidade Ubuntu Brasil!?
<marcelomauro> Pessoal estou com  o som no kubuntu meio estranho aqui. Quando ligado no hdmi para uma TV (ou outro) ele toca tudo, mas quando quero pelo cabo normal, ele toca os testes de audio mas não toca nada que venha por exemplo de uima pagina web
<marcelomauro> não estou entendendo estes comportamento
<KurtKraut> lobocode, Esse tipo de informação não foi registrada corretamente. Não se sabia que o Ubuntu tomaria tanta relevância e ninguém se interessou em registrar a narrativa dos primórdios desta comunidade no Brasil
<KurtKraut> lobocode, E acho que isso se aplica a qualquer outra comunidade de distro Linux brasileira
<lobocode> KurtKraut, certamente
<lobocode> KurtKraut, até pq apesar de desenvolvimento ser em sua maioria colaborativo e voluntário, isso não quer dizer que aja grupos organizados de desenvolvimento como são feitos em empresas por exemplo. É aquela história...
<lobocode> KurtKraut, “Se você quer saber qual é a pessoa mais importante do nosso movimento, olhe-se no espelho.” -- Jon Maddog Hall
<lobocode> KurtKraut, software livre é uma causa por si só...há muita independencia
<LucasArruda> fala galera
<LucasArruda> quais são os requisitos mínimos para uma versão básica do linux
<jslima> ola
<jslima> alguem poderia me ajudar instalar o netflix???
<jslima> alguem pode me ajudar??????????
<omelete> jslima,  ql o problema na estalação?
<jslima> eu instalei aparece o programa do netflix para mim
<jslima> so que parece que está comrrompido
<omelete> jslima,  aparece algum erro?
<jslima> o programa do netlix nao abre
<jslima> antes  havia digitado o comando sudo rm -rf ~/.netflix-desktp
<jslima> e apareceu  que havia alguns arquivos corrompidos
<Ernandes> ~/quit
<nick__> ola
<nick__> quando vai lançar a proxima versão LST do ubunut?
<nick__> ubuntu*
<rayknd> Baixei o Ubuntu 13.10 e queimei o disco no Brasero, mas não to conseguindo instala-lo, eu uso o sistema Satux e quero mudar. Tem alguma ideia do que eu esteja fazendo de errado?
<omelete> rayknd,  ql o procedimento q vc está fzndo?
<gabriel_amorim> olá
<rayknd> Eu baixei o Ubuntu pelo site e abri ele pelo Brasero com o disco inserido, ai depois gravei ele no disco e reiniciei o notebook, abri o menu boot e coloquei o disco como prioridade porém ele inicia o grub ( procedimento normal ) ao invés de aparecer a tela do Ubuntu
<omelete> rayknd,  pode ser o cd, tenta instalar via pendrive
<gabriel_amorim> estou com problemas com uma impressora hp deskjet 3420, mando imprimir, porem a impressao e falha e muito lenta
<gabriel_amorim> alguem saberia me auxiliar ?
<rayknd> Mas via pendrive não teria que utilizar um outro software pra passar e formatá-lo ? Eu preciso formatar urgente porque esse Satux é uma porcaria e é muito ruim pra instalar programas eu tentei instalar por vários meios até por terminal e não consegui, mas também eu to começando a mexer agora no Linux e estou aprendendo ainda.
<rayknd> Eu preciso baixar alguns programas por causa da faculdade e um deles é o Bluej e Portugol pra eu poder fazer os exercícios de programação .
<tropper> rayknd pesquise na internet sobre o uso do comando dd, com ele vc consegue fazer um pendrive bootável
<rayknd> Mas depois eu vou conseguir reformatar esse pendrive pra poder voltar a utilizar ele normalmente ? Porque eu também uso ele pra pegar os conteúdos da facul.
<tropper> <gabriel_amorim> não é problema nos cartuchos?
<tropper> <rayknd>  sim
<rayknd> Então beleza, eu vou buscar o pendrive e vou pesquisar sobre o comando dd . Agradeço desde já troopper e omelete ;]
<tropper> qualquer dúvida estamos aqui
<gabriel_amorim> nao cara, cartucho esta beleza. estava com o mesmo problema usando o windows 7 instalada com driver alternativo como manda a fabricante
<gabriel_amorim> tentei passar pro ubuntu pensando que podia ser erro no windows, mas parece que nao
<tropper> <gabriel_amorim> Então é problema com a impressora, e não com sistema operacional
<tropper> pode ser problema nos cabos ou até mesmo na porta USB.
<gabriel_amorim> obrigado.
<gabriel_amorim> se for na porta USB
<gabriel_amorim> solucao seria somente trocar de porta ?
<tropper> tenta mudar de entrada
<tropper> aqui uma vez aconteceu isso
<tropper> mas o problema era com os cartuchos
<gabriel_amorim> ja tentei com entradas diferentes e o erro persiste, deve ser o cabo.
<gabriel_amorim> obrigado.
<Marcus> olá
<Marcus> gente estou com problemas com o ubuntu 13.10
<Marcus> eu havia instalado o 13.04 e fiz o upgrade para o 13.10!
<tropper> <Marcus> qual o problema?
<Marcus> problemas com o tor; quando inicio o pc sempre aparece uma tela preta que demora alguns segundos,
<Marcus> eu sou professor de História e comecei uma segunda graduação em Filosofia tb!
<Marcus> gosto muito de ver vídeos, escrever e baixar livros!
<Marcus> estou mencionando isso para verem o meu perfil de consumo e darem uma sugestão mais exata, pq sei que uma versão q não é boa para mim, pode ser boa para outra pessoa!
<Marcus> talvez só preciso abaixar alguns aplicativos que possam resolver meus problemas nessa versão mesmo tropper, mas posso fazer o downgrade ou upgrade para outra versão!gostaria de sugestões dos demais!
<tropper> <Marcus> Minha sugestão é: baixe o Ubuntu 12.04 faça uma instalação limpa
<tropper> instale o Master PDf editor, Cherrytree, Geany, Libreoffice, Liferea, Polly, Scribus, Xmind
<tropper> Esse é bom quit para estar bem informado e escrever
<romil> boa seleção sem duvida
<tropper> Master PDF: editar e criar pdf de forma profissional
<romil> eu tambem recomendo o ubuntu 12.04 lts. a 13.10 ainda tem bugs
<romil> mesmo a 14.04 lts que esta em fase de testes me pareceu mais estavel que a 13.10
<tropper> Cherrytree: Fazer notas hierárquicas, esse programa é o melhor de todos no quesito, notas, lembretes,
<Marcus> e como faço para fazer o "downgrade" tropper,romil?
<tropper> Geany: Editor de texto poderoso, bom para fazer e revisar scripts.
<tropper> Não tem downgrade
<romil> faça instalação limpa
<tropper> é baixar a ISO e fazer instalação Limpa.
<Marcus> como faço essa instalação limpa?
<tropper> Baixa a iso e formata a sua máquina
<romil> salve o que precisar em pendrive ou dvd
<tropper> Se quiser um rolling release, onde vc pode ir de uma versção para outra sem problemas
<tropper> use arch, Gentoo, Sabayon, Manjaro, PC Linux
<romil> nao recomendo, alguns desses ai sao meio complicados de manejar
<tropper> Ubuntu não é feito para fazer esse tipo de upgrade.
<tropper> Arch e Gentoo sim
<tropper> mas o resto é fácil
<tropper> Manjaro então é molesa
<tropper> Mas instala o Ubuntu 12.04
<tropper> já está acostumado.
<tropper> e têm um sistema funcional até 2017
<romil> o unico problema que tive com o 12.04 foi a versao do libreoffice
<romil> ta meio defasada e a compatibilidade com os arquivos do msoffice nao é muito boa
<romil> tive muita planilha que precisei refazer a formatação toda apos abrir no libre. nao tive muitos problemas com arquivos do word
<romil> esses problemas foram contornados nas versoes posteriores do libre, acima da versao 4 nao tive muitos problemas
<Marcus> no momento não tenho condições de fazer um back up e salvar meus arquivos importantes!
<tropper> Use a núvem
<Marcus> Arch e Gentoo
<tropper> Mega, Copy
<Marcus> ok
<romil> Marcus, vc tem apenas ubuntu nessa maquina?
<romil> eu tenho uma partição separada justamente pra esses backups
<Marcus> tenho apenas ubuntu!
<Marcus> tem algum kennel do linux tão bom ou melhor que o UBUNTU?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<tropper> <Marcus> isso depende
<tropper> eu uso o Kernel do PcLinux em qualquer distribuição.
<tropper> Baixo e compilo.
<tropper> Mas usar kernel compilado e meio saco. Tem que ter tempo, conhecimento e tempo pra ficar fuçando
<Marcus> entendi...
<Marcus> estou tentando ir para o 14.04! vc acha melhor que o 13.10?
<Marcus> ???
<tropper> não instalei ainda
<Marcus> estou instalando 0 ubuntu 14.04 mesmo assim!
<Marcus> <trooper> estou instalando o 14.04 mesmo assim
<Marcus> <Ubuntu-Br> olá
<Marcus> <Ubuntu- BR>
<Marcus> <Ubuntu-BR>olá
<frederico> ola, estou tentaqndo instalar o ubuntu 12.04.4 lts pelo pendrive.
<frederico> eu usei o Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.5.2
<frederico> mas quando vou instalar
<frederico> acusa q nao consegue copiar arquivos de dados do cd dvd
<frederico> o que posso fazer?
<astroo-> ola
<frederico> ola
<frederico> ola, estou tentaqndo instalar o ubuntu 12.04.4 lts pelo pendrive.  eu usei o Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.5.2
<frederico> mas quando vou instalar acusa q nao consegue copiar arquivos de dados do cd dvd
<frederico> o que posso fazer?
<frederico> muito ibrigado
<astroo-> da uns 15m pela possivel resposta de alguem
#ubuntu-br 2014-03-16
<sUbMuNdO> frederico, tenta o unetbootin com este eu sempre consigo
<frederico> entao, acho que meu problema eh que o sistema esta tentando copiar arquivo deonde nao deve
<frederico> do cd
<frederico> oq vc acha_
<sUbMuNdO> frederico, tem q mudar o boot pela bios usb drive ... algo assim
<sUbMuNdO> mudar a ordem do boot
<frederico> eu consigo instalar... soh na ultima parte da instalacao
<frederico> que eh a copia de arquivos q da erro
<sUbMuNdO> frederico, entao baixa outra imagem do ubuntu
<frederico> ok, vc me recomenda a 12 mesmo ou o 13? minha maquina eh boa 16gb de ram i7 placa de video 760m
<Bemlindo> Boa noite camaradas
<astroo-> ola
<redsn0w_> frederico, ja resolveu??
<redsn0w_> boa noite Bemlindo
<frederico> bem... nao posso diyer que sim, irei baixar denovo e testar
<redsn0w_> frederico, se não resolveu ainda me avisa pra eu te passar
<frederico> alguma dica antes de fayelo?
<redsn0w_> as orientações
<redsn0w_> sim, primeiramente você vai verificar a iso
<redsn0w_> ok?
<frederico> ok
<redsn0w_> digita md5sum e a image.iso
<redsn0w_> pra verificar se a image não foi danificada
<redsn0w_> e me retorna o md5 que gerou, ok
<Bemlindo> to com um ubuntu 13.10 com squid3 instalado e configurado para rodar com um mikrotik
<Bemlindo> so que quando os clientes tentam acessar da esse erro aki http://pastebin.com/aH7Eg7Rw
<Bemlindo> alguem sabe o q pode ta causando isso?
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Arcturus> oi pessoal...
<Arcturus> estou atualmente com problemas na instalacao do ubnutu 13.10 saucy salamander minimal CD
<Arcturus> em um asus eeePC 13.10
<Arcturus> ele não consegue detectar o hardware de rede
<Arcturus>  ao apertar alt+f4 aparece os (logs? ) de erro por não conseguir algo relacionado ao kkernel
<Arcturus> ....
<Arcturus> ele compila  o kernel automaticamente ?
<Arcturus> o que fazer ?
<Arcturus> Preciso desse pc funcionando... kkkk
<Arcturus> daí, ele não saí de uma barra branca inferior, se não alternarmos, a outra área de trabalho
<Arcturus> e se dermos um ctrl+c ele reinicia o processo
<Arcturus> mas sempre  dá o mesmo erro
<marinilson> ola... Minha primeira vez na vida no IRC. e tambem minha primeira vez no linux.
<marinilson> sempre procurei uma ferramenta de ajuda. espero que IRC seja tao bom como sua fama...
<marinilson> estou procurando informacoes sobre ZONEMINDER
<marinilson> Segui todos os tutoriais que encontrei. revirei o canal oficial. mas ainda nao consigo ver minhas cameras
<marinilson> desde ja agradeco qualquer informacao.
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<marinilson> alguem sabe onde poderia procurar informacoes sobre ZONEMINDER no UBUNTU
<Mark___> pessoal preciso de ajuda para configurar o meu teclado...fiz ontem upgrade do 13.10 para o 14.04!
<Mark___> pessoal qual a diferença do ubuntu 14.04 para o edubuntu 14.04 ?
<cyanoroma> Boa tarde a todos!
<casmuril> ola
<casmuril> alguem de minas gerais
<joao> Boa Tarde
<joao> O unbutu pega o power point?
<rubenszambrana> oi
<rubenszambrana> ?
<Maar> jj
<converge> vale a pena ter um servidor dentro da empresa ou é mais vantagem ter um cloud terceirzado ?
<converge> servidor web
<cyanoroma> Alguém notou que o Java 7 update 51 não está funcionando se baixares do PPA do WebUp 8 ?
<cyanoroma> Alguém conhece algum programa mais atual para se fazer Hardening no Linux do que o Bastille?
<lobocode> http://lobocode.livejournal.com/1265.html
<Julinux> Pessoal, para que serve a flag -j2 do comando make?
<cyanoroma> Julinux-> Digite no terminal: info flag
<cyanoroma> Julinux-> Lá você terá muitas informações sobre este comando.
<cyanoroma> Julinux-> "info make" também é uma boa.
<davidrios> ola boa tarde, como faço para meu ubuntu reconhecer um celular moto g da motorol?
<cyanoroma> davidrios-> Você já o plugou?
<davidrios> ja mais nao aparece nada no sistema
<cyanoroma> davidrios-> Veja se o celular não está bloqueado com senha antes de plugar.
<davidrios> o celular fica so carregando
<davidrios> nao esta ja verifiquei isso coloquei como dispositivo de midia mais nao aprece nada no pc
<davidrios> ??
<davidrios> sera q tem algum complemento para reconhece-lo
<cyanoroma> davidrios-> Tem a opção “armazenamento”?
<Guest62978> to precisando do softaware abiblia, ele foi descontinuado, se alguém tiver ele zipado no pc poderia por favor me enviar?
<davidrios> nao so  usar como dispositivo de midia, que permite a transferencia de midia entre o celular e o pc, e como camera
<cyanoroma> davidrios-> Você viu nos "Drivers Adicionais"?
<davidrios> não cyanoroma como vejo??
<cyanoroma> davidrios-> Você está usando qual versão do Ubuntu?
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<cyanoroma> mirqui-> Boa-tarde!
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<cyanoroma> mirqui-> Tirando o que é ruim, o resto está bom. :)
<mirqui> ahaha tem lógica
<mirqui> mas está mais para ruim ou mais para bom  :) ?
<cyanoroma> mirqui-> Mais para bom, graças a Deus.
<Cesar_Augusto> alguém sabe dizer se está funcionando direito o gnome no ubuntu 10.04 , sem dar problemas, pois a interface normal do ubuntu para mim é uma bosta, não gosto
<Cesar_Augusto> ?
<Cesar_Augusto> vou instalar ela na vm aqui pra ver
<mirqui> então blza:)
<cyanoroma> Cesar_Augusto-> Bem o Gnome está funcionando corretamente em toda as versões do Ubuntu, entretanto, se você não gosta do Unity, tente outra, como o Cinnamon.
<Cesar_Augusto> hum
<Cesar_Augusto> vou dar uma olhada, faz tempo que não vejo :D
<cyanoroma> Cesar_Augusto-> Depois que experimentei ele, não largo mais.
<Cesar_Augusto> alias porque raios tiraram a interface do gnome por padrão ou então melhor ainda, porque raios estão com está interface dos inferno que tem que digitar o que se quer ali para achar :(, eu nunca gostei dela :( , vou ver está Cinnamon , faz tempo que vi sobre
<cyanoroma> Cesar_Augusto-> http://www.edivaldobrito.com.br/cinnamon-chega-a-versao-2-0-e-agora-e-considerado-um-ambiente-desktop-completo/
<Cesar_Augusto> hum
<Cesar_Augusto> bom , valeu :D
<Cesar_Augusto> vou ler aqui :D
<cyanoroma> Cesar_Augusto-> Na verdade o Ubuntu continua usando o Gnome, apenas “retiraram” o shell e adicionaram o Unity.
<Cesar_Augusto> hum
<cyanoroma> Cesar_Augusto-> A Canonical quer integrar as interfaces do celular, TV e desktop, criando uma únicfa entende?
<cyanoroma> *única
<Cesar_Augusto> eu acho muito errada está mudança, pois achei a interface gnome , super pratica, mais pratica até que a do XP , quando usei por 6 meses SEGUIDOS , sem windows algum aqui, só parei de usar porque os programas davam pau do nada e tive que usar programas do windows via wine para suprir a bugueira dos programas que usei no ubuntu, é foda
<Cesar_Augusto> (17:49:46) cyanoroma: Cesar_Augusto-> A Canonical quer integrar as interfaces do celular, TV e desktop, criando uma únicfa entende?
<Cesar_Augusto> sim eu sei
<davidrios> estou no ubuntu 13.10
<Cesar_Augusto> infelizmente sei :(
<Cesar_Augusto> eu acho um erro , assim como acho um erro absurdo aquela interface do win8
<Cesar_Augusto> pois cada 1 serve para um proposito
<cyanoroma> !linguagem#
<ubotu-br`> Factoid 'linguagem#' not found
<cyanoroma> op #ubuntu-br cyanoroma
<cyanoroma> Cesar_Augusto-> Por favor, cuidado com a linguagem.
<Cesar_Augusto> ?
<Cesar_Augusto> meu deus ,aqui só tem HOMEM meu
<Cesar_Augusto> pelo amor de deus
<cyanoroma> Cesar_Augusto-> Eu apenas estou seguindo regras.
<Cesar_Augusto> qual criança entra aqui, sem comentários , este irc do ubuntu
<cyanoroma> Cesar_Augusto-> Ninguém é obrigado a entrar no canal, entra quem quer, entretanto, se você decidiu entrar, deve respeitar as leis do canal.
<cyanoroma> Cesar_Augusto-> http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/Regras
<Cesar_Augusto> kkk [é por isto que o treco é tão morto, é muita frescura, eu sei
<Cesar_Augusto> mas é MUITA viadagem
<marinilson> alguem sabe onde encontrar informa;'ao sobre o ZONEMINDER
<marinilson> ja revirei o site oficial e muitos tutoriais
<Cesar_Augusto> pealo amor de deus
<Cesar_Augusto> ZONEMINDER , hum
<Cesar_Augusto> como assim sobre ?
<cyanoroma> Cesar_Augusto-> Por favor, pare (2 aviso).
<Cesar_Augusto> kkk
<Cesar_Augusto> velho pode banir , eu não me importo , eu não perco NADA com isto , quem perde é o canal ,
<Cesar_Augusto> pois eu que respondo 10 a 20% aqui ou pelo menos vários me perguntam
<cyanoroma> Cesar_Augusto-> Isso não lhe dá o direito de desrespeitar as regras do canal.
<cyanoroma> marinilson-> www.hdl.com.br/sites/default/files/downloads/instalacao_e_configuracao_do_zoneminder_com_cameras_e_dvrs_hdl.pdf
<Cesar_Augusto> é verdade, é um de respeito este cesar, tem que banir, bani TUTO, pelo amor de deus, eu me mijo de rir velho , só vejo admin aqui para fazer isto , pouco vejo algum que é admin , responder aqui
<cyanoroma> marinilson-> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/Ubuntu-+-Zoneminder-=-Solucao-Livre-para-CFTV
<cyanoroma> Cesar_Augusto-> Se você está dizendo...
<manoel> gostaria de saber o seguinte: quando se instal o ubuntun quial as configurações que tenho que fazer? ou ja está tudo pronto, é so usar?
<cyanoroma> manoel-> Depende muito do seu tipo de uso.
<cyanoroma> manoel-> Mas, uns retoques aqui e ali são fundamentais.
<cyanoroma> manoel-> Muitos softwares como o Adobe flash Player não vem por padrão na instalação do Ubuntu. Não porque a Canonical é ruim, mas porque se o fizesse, teria que pagar milhares de dólares em royalties pela violação de propriedade privada.
<cyanoroma> manoel-> Assim acontece também com muitos codecs e outros softwares, entende?
<manoel> mas dá para ace4ssar o site do bb?
<cyanoroma> manoel-> Banco do Brasil?
<manoel> sim
<cyanoroma> manoel-> Sim, é só você instalar o Java. Que também não é instalado por padrão pelo mesmo motivo supracitado.
<cyanoroma> manoel-> http://ubuntued.info/como-instalar-o-oracle-java-no-ubuntu
<cyanoroma> manoel-> Este é um ótimo tutorial sobre a instalação de Java no Ubuntu.
<cyanoroma> *do Java
<hggdh> bem. Considerando que cyanoroma tentou, e não foi atendido, *eu* então vou agir
<Daniel> Boa Noite
<cyanoroma> Daniel-> Boa-noite!
<Guest49675> pessoal alguem poderia me tirar uma duvida ?
<cyanoroma> Guest49675-> Se eu puder...
<manoel> para instalar o ja tenho que alterar o repositorio
<manoel> ?
<cyanoroma> manoel-> Alterar não, você deve adicionar um.
<Guest49675> estou pensando em instalar o Ubuntu no meu pc ( pelo motico de falta de suporte na parte do concorrente ) , então eu olhei no site do fabricante do meu computador os drives para esses sistema e la não tem nada , quando instala o Ubuntu ele reconhece os driver antigo???
<cyanoroma> Guest49675-> Qual é a configuração do seu hardware?
<Guest49675> HD 80 GB | Memoria DDR2 de 512 MN ( Antigo pra caramba ) | Pentium Dual Core
<cyanoroma> Guest49675-> Tens placa de vídeo?
<Guest49675> não
<cyanoroma> Guest49675-> Podes ir tranquilo pois, com certeza, ele suportará, apenas recomendo que use uma distro focada em micros antigos, como o Lubuntu ou Xubuntu.
<Guest49675> certo mais em relação aos drives de rede , som , video e os demais são reconhecidos automaticamente ou tem que baixar do site do fabricante ?
<omelete> desde q ñ seja vga sis pode instalar tranquilo
<cyanoroma> Guest44045-> Bem, quais são os periféricos?
<Guest49675> xii agora complicou conheço bem pouco de computador =(
<cyanoroma> Guest44045-> Em relação ao seu PC fique tranquilo, fico preocupado em relação ao resto da infraestrutura da empresa.
<cyanoroma> Guest44045-> Mas, digamos que tens 80% de chance de tudo dar certo.
<cyanoroma> Guest44045-> O problema vem mesmo quando temos Nvidia, ATI ou algumas placas de captura...
<cyanoroma> Guest44045-> Não que não seja possível fazer a instalação, mas raramente fica 100%, entende?
<Guest49675> a n isso não tenho , uso mais ele para internet
<Guest49675> sim
<cyanoroma> Guest44045-> Vai com o pé nas costas... vai dar tudo certo!
<Guest49675> ta certo , mas e essas outras versões que vc tinha informado logo assim se enconta para baixar no site oficial ?
<cyanoroma> Guest44045-> http://xubuntu.org/
<cyanoroma> Guest44045-> http://lubuntu.net/
<cyanoroma> Guest44045-> Recomendo baixar a versão 12.04.
<cyanoroma> Guest44045-> Se quiser eu posso preparar os links para você, quer?
<Guest49675> quero sim vai ajudar demais
<cyanoroma> Guest44045-> mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs-Xubuntu/12.04/release/xubuntu-12.04.4-desktop-i386.iso
<cyanoroma> Guest44045-> Só clicar...
<Guest49675> veio como link n
<cyanoroma> Guest44045-> Clica na mensagem...
<Guest49675> ata agora foi
<cyanoroma> Guest44045-> Sabes gravar imagens .iso?
<Guest49675> e em relação aos programas que podem ser instalados nesse sistema operacional , se encontra facil programas na internet para instalar nele ou
<cyanoroma> Guest44045-> Você nunca usou Linux?
<Guest49675> não ia procurar na internet tambem
<Guest49675> não
<Guest49675> so uso o Windows XP mais como o ocorrido desanimou
<cyanoroma> Guest44045-> Entendo, não tem problema, ninguém nasce sabendo mesmo...
<Guest49675> =D
<cyanoroma> Guest44045-> Bem, sendo assim, recomendo que virtualize o Xubuntu no Virtualbox, sabes usar?
<Guest49675> ja ouvi falar do linux mais nunca tive intere-se em me aprofundar
<Guest49675> ata esse eu sei =D
<cyanoroma> Guest44045-> Ótimo! Você pegara esta imagem que estás baixando e instalará nele, ok?
<cyanoroma> *pegará
<Guest49675> ok
<cyanoroma> Guest44045-> Com isso você irá se acostumar com o sistema sem interferir nos seus trabalhos diários.
<Guest49675> ate que esta baixando rapido 470 kb/s
<cyanoroma> Guest44045-> Lembre-se: O Linux não é Windows, logo não faça comparações, ok?
<Guest49675> ok
<Guest49675> quero um sistema seguro para mim poder usar somente internet
<cyanoroma> Guest44045-> Você precisará de um tempo para se adaptar, até está completamente confortável para realizar a migração.
<cyanoroma> Guest44045-> Sendo assim, será um pouco mais fácil, pois neste aspecto é "quase a mesma coisa".
<Guest49675> =D
<cyanoroma> Guest44045-> Por padrão virá o Mozilla Firefox, e o funcionamento dele é “idêntico” ao do Windows.
<Guest49675> ia pergunta sobre isso mesmo
<cyanoroma> Guest44045-> Quais programas você normalmente usa?
<Guest49675> Mozilla , Nero , Skype , utorrent
<cyanoroma> Guest44045-> Vai "falando"...
<cyanoroma> Guest44045-> Mozilla -> Tem no Linux
<Guest49675> uso tbm o pacote office mais esse ja sei que não funciona
<cyanoroma> Guest44045-> Skype -> Tem no Linux
<Guest49675> winrar
<Guest49675> e os programas basicos para reproduzir video ( fash player , java ... )
<cyanoroma> Guest44045-> utorrent -> Não tem no Linux, mas existem MUITAS alternativas, como o Deluge.
<Guest49675> e o Avast
<Guest49675> existe algum site que disponibiliza programas para esse sistema ?
<cyanoroma> Guest44045-> Nero -> Não tem no Linux, mas existem alternativas, como o xfburn.
<cyanoroma> Guest44045-> Avast -> Até tem no Linux, mas não vais precisar...
<Guest49675> porque ?
<cyanoroma> Guest44045-> A maioria dos programas estão disponíveis nos repositórios do próprio sistema. Assim você não precisa tanto de sites como o Baixaki para encontrar programas.
<Guest49675> tendi
<cyanoroma> Guest44045-> Desculpe não ser muito rápido nas respostas, estou ajudando  5 pessoas aqui ao mesmo tempo.
<Guest49675> tudo bem ainda esta baixando aqui
<cyanoroma> Guest44045-> http://www.ubuntubrsc.com/instalando-antivirus-clamav-ubuntu-oneiric-ppa.html
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<cyanoroma> nuno_nunes-> Boa-noite!
<nuno_nunes> tudo bem por aqui
<cyanoroma> nuno_nunes-> Isso foi uma pergunta?
<marcelomauro> Para instalar um programa no gnu/linux, diferente do windows, vc precisa dar permissão de root. Um virus, assim, dificilmente conseguiria ser instalado sem que o usuário soubesse da tentativa
<marcelomauro> Claro que há como fazer, mas o processo é muito mais difícil pela própria característica do sistema
<cyanoroma> marcelomauro-> E se o atacante usa um rootkit?
<Guest49675> obrigado pessoal pela ajuda =D
<cyanoroma> *usa-se
<cyanoroma> Guest44045-> :)
<marcelomauro> Porem, o fato de não ter virus para linux, esta mais no fato que o sistema ainda não possui uma extensa gama de usuários como os outros sistema, ficando assim em segundo plano para quem faz os virus
<nuno_nunes> eu perguntei como estao aqui :D
<cyanoroma> marcelomauro-> Na verdade isso é mais falácia que verdade.
<marcelomauro> yanorama: não disse que é impossível, mas é mais difícil
<cyanoroma> marcelomauro-> Lhe mostro uma lista longa de vírus para Linux, quer ver?
<marcelomauro> claro que existe, nao disse o contrário
<nuno_nunes> os virus no linux so entram se usarem muito o root
<cyanoroma> manoel-> Ou melhor de malware;
<cyanoroma> nuno_nunes-> E se usarem um rootkit, como fica?
<cyanoroma> Muitos usuários Linux acabam ficando muito vulneráveis justamente por terem essa falsa sensação de segurança plena.
<cyanoroma> Como o marcelomauro "disse", realmente, é muito mais difícil infectar uma sistema Windows do que o Linux, mas é MUITO possível.
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<cyanoroma> *um sistema
<cyanoroma> astroo--> Olá!
<cyanoroma> Quando se trata de segurança online, todo cuidado é pouco.
<astroo-> ola
<nuno_nunes> eu nunca mexo em site perigosos :D
<nuno_nunes> eu so utilizo mais para um ptc
<cyanoroma> nuno_nunes-> Defina site "perigoso".
<TuxTek> astro a minha net passou-se
<TuxTek> :S
<converge> alguem pode me tirar umas dúvida sobre openvpn ?
<astroo--> poe sempre a duvida e da uns 15m pela possivel resposta de alguem
#ubuntu-br 2015-03-09
<Leo16> Alguém pode me ajudar? quando tento instalar o ubuntu aparece: failed to load idlinux.c32
<Leo16> eu usei o lili usb creator
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<convidado> galera to precisando de ajuda com um router aqui
<convidado> alguem pode me ajudar?
<eu_> alguem pode me ajudar
<Adolfo> Olá... Bom dia galera...
<Adolfo> Estou precisando de uma ajuda... Estou baixando agora o Ubuntu e gostaria de saber qual aplicativo posso utilizar para criar um pen-drive bootável...
<Adolfo> Um pen-drive de 1 giga é suficiente?
<AsFelix> Adolfo: unetbootin
<Adolfo> um pen-drive de 1 giga é suficiente?
<liberie> 1gb e pouco mas da para "rodar"
<liberie> sim
<Adolfo> não não... não é 1 giga de RAM não... o computador tem 2 giga de RAM... É um netbook da Acer... O pen-drive que vou usar como bootável tem 1 giga de epaço... É o suficiente para gerar o pen-drive bootável, né?
<liberie> cara quem falou em RAM
<liberie> eu falei pouco para rodar mesmo , atualizações arquivos etc...
<liberie> rodar em apenas 1GB e muito pouco
<TomAthayde> olá
<TomAthayde> acabei de acessar o site e baixei o ubuntu por torrent
<TomAthayde> estou usando o daemom tools para emular a imagem, posse fazer com que o pen drive seja usado para a instalação
<TomAthayde> ?
<Peppersjk> quais os comandos para instalar o programa do irpf
<Peppersjk> ?
<AsFelix> Peppersjk: http://www.receita.fazenda.gov.br/PessoaFisica/ReceitanetBx/PGDJAVA/RecnetBXLinux.htm
<marcelomauro> pessoal, bom dia
<marcelomauro> instalei um servidor em uma maquina virtual
<marcelomauro> tudo funcionando ok
<marcelomauro> mas... como faço para fazer o upload de um arquivo de minha maquina local para este servidor sem usar o ftp?
<renebarbosa> sftp
<AsFelix> marcelomauro: é em virtualbox?
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<liberie> AsFelix: mesmo modo
<AsFelix> liberie: não entendi
<marcos__> boa noite pessoal, não estou conseguinto colocar o evince como padrão no firefox para abrir pdf, ele tá abrindo direto no Libreoffice
<marcos__>  e não me dá opção de mudar isso
<marcos__>  algué já passou por esse problema?
<sue_> Olá
<sue_> Estou pesquisando sobre o ubuntu...ainda uso o Windos 7 num desk top e gostaria de saber mais sobre o ubuntu
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<IvanSteamOnlinux> Pessoal tenho uma duvida, vou começar usar o linux se alguem conseguir me informar eu vou usar sem dual bot =p então ai vai. Muonline webzen roda no Wine??
<IvanSteamOnlinux> Pessoal tenho uma duvida, vou começar usar o linux se alguem conseguir me informar eu vou usar sem dual bot =p então ai vai. Muonline webzen roda no Wine??
<lieber> IvanSteamOnlinux, qual o problema?
<_Saci> /mode $me +x
#ubuntu-br 2015-03-10
<FISIO> Olá o arquivo para download do Ubuntu tenho que gravar em formato iso no pen drive
<FISIO> ?
<FISIO> ou quando for para pen drive é outro arquivo ?
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> esta tudo explicado no site oficial do ubuntu em downlaods
<FISIO> sim fiz como aparece na descrição
<FISIO> ,,mas quando coloco para dar o boot pelo pen drive ele para e não funciona
<fisio> Olá alguem pode me dizer como eu crio um pen drive boot de instalação do ubuntu no windows 7?
<astroo-> o bios do pc permite o boot?
<fisio> bah muito boa pergunta
<fisio> não sei ?
<fisio> como posso ver isso
<fisio> ?
<astroo-> vai ao site da marca do pc e caça o manual
<fisio> blza
<fisio> ok
<dk_millares> boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<ivaniniciante> oi ...alguem online?
<ivaniniciante> pessoal estou tentando instalar o ubuntu mais ao dar o bot aqui pelo usb aparece uma menssagem de erro que diz KERNEL PANIC
<Rudolf> ivaniniciante: seu usb tá mal feito
<astroo-> ola eu sempre
<Rudolf> ivaniniciante: ooooooooooou tu tem um hardware muito doido que o ubuntoba não consegue reconhecer e te manda um "f*** you"
<ivaniniciante> hum... usei o tutorial do site =\
<ivaniniciante> vou tentar com uma maquina virtual o que acha??
<Rudolf> ivaniniciante: vc quem sabe
<Rudolf> ivaniniciante: se o usb funcionar
<ivaniniciante> rudouf meu hardware é placa de video gtx 460 core i5 3470 8gb d memoria
<Rudolf> ivaniniciante: ao menos vai saber que não é pau no seu usb criado
<ivaniniciante> s ... boa
<Rudolf> ivaniniciante: cara, essa sua descrição é tão crua
<Rudolf> ivaniniciante: seu hardware é mais que isso
<Rudolf> ivaniniciante: olhe meu hardware
<Rudolf> exec -o /usr/sbin/lspci
<Rudolf> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor DRAM Controller (rev 18)
<Rudolf> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor PCI Express x16 Root Port (rev 18)
<Rudolf> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 18)
<Rudolf> 00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller (rev 06)
<Rudolf> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 06)
<Rudolf> 00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev 06)
<Rudolf> 00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 2 (rev 06)
<Rudolf> 00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 5 (rev 06)
<Rudolf> 00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller (rev 06)
<Rudolf> 00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev a6)
<ivaniniciante> exec -o /usr/sbin/lspci
<Rudolf> 00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 5 Series Chipset LPC Interface Controller (rev 06)
<Rudolf> 00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset 4 port SATA AHCI Controller (rev 06)
<Rudolf> 00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset SMBus Controller (rev 06)
<Rudolf> 00:1f.6 Signal processing controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset Thermal Subsystem (rev 06)
<Rudolf> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GT218M [GeForce 310M] (rev a2)
<ivaniniciante> como isso funciona =p?? como faz isso??
<Rudolf> 03:00.0 Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<Rudolf> 08:00.0 Ethernet controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR8152 v1.1 Fast Ethernet (rev c1)
<Rudolf> ff:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor QuickPath Architecture Generic Non-core Registers (rev 05)
<Rudolf> ff:00.1 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor QuickPath Architecture System Address Decoder (rev 05)
<Rudolf> ff:02.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor QPI Link 0 (rev 05)
<Rudolf> ff:02.1 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 1st Generation Core Processor QPI Physical 0 (rev 05)
<Rudolf> ff:02.2 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 1st Generation Core Processor Reserved (rev 05)
<Rudolf> ff:02.3 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 1st Generation Core Processor Reserved (rev 05)
<Rudolf> ivaniniciante: agora imagine, que qualquer um desses na sua máquina pode rejeitar o ubuntu
<Rudolf> não funciona
<ivaniniciante> n vei n fala isso n =\
<ivaniniciante> -.-"
<ivaniniciante> seja positivo
<ivaniniciante> =p
<Rudolf> não funciona o exec -o
<Rudolf> eu coloquei errado
<Rudolf> tem que colocar o comando puro
<Rudolf> tipo
<Rudolf>  /exec
<ivaniniciante> n deu nada =\
<ivaniniciante> botei so /exec
<Rudolf> ivaniniciante: cara, se vc não sabe o que faz, não use antes de ler o manual
<ivaniniciante> desculpa Rudolf vou fazer isso =p fui preguiçoso
<Rudolf> ivaniniciante: testa aí para entender /exec -o uname -a
<Rudolf> ivaniniciante: se estiver no linux, claro
<Rudolf> Linux asgard 3.19.0-asgard #1 SMP PREEMPT Fri Feb 27 10:18:33 AMT 2015 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU M 460 @ 2.53GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<marcelomauro> alguem ja conseguiu rodar o ddclient corretamente? No dia que instalei ele funcionou de boa, mas hoje, quando o meu ip de acesso à net mudou ele não atualiza mais
<Rudolf> marcelomauro: logs? a quanto tempo o ip mudou?
<marcelomauro> mudou esta manha
<marcelomauro> entrei na minha conta no site e meu ip lá está errado
<dk_millares> :S
<marcelomauro> ontem estava correto e eu conseguia acessar de fora meu servidor
<marcelomauro> Rudolf,
<Rudolf> marcelomauro: cara, pode ser tempo de propagação
<Rudolf> marcelomauro: só isso
<Rudolf> marcelomauro: ou seu novo ip estar em blacklist
<Rudolf> marcelomauro: entrou em contato com o suporte
<Rudolf> marcelomauro: pede para verificar se está recebendo auth do novo ip
<Rudolf> marcelomauro: ou veja os logs
<dk_millares> tempo de propagação é foda mesmo
<marcelomauro> mas não atualizou no site do dyndns
<Rudolf> marcelomauro: acompanhe por um tcpdump
<marcelomauro> ???
<Rudolf> marcelomauro: !!!
<marcelomauro> no caso o cliente ddclient não seria para atualizar o ip sempre que mudasse?
<Rudolf> marcelomauro: então, o problema é o auth
<Rudolf> marcelomauro: conforme disse, verifique os logs
<Rudolf> marcelomauro: ou com o suporte para verificar se o auth está chegando lá
<Rudolf> marcelomauro: seu novo ip pode estar blacklisted
<marcelomauro> cara não tem log... estamos falando da mesma coisa?
<marcelomauro> no site tá dizendo que a ultima atualização foi em 07/03/2015
<Rudolf> tcpdump então
<Rudolf> dá os pulo velho
<Rudolf> tu tem que verificar pq
<Rudolf> o auth não chega lá
<marcelomauro> mas o programa tá setado aqui para reenviar a cada 3600s
<Rudolf> roda em debug
<marcelomauro> Cara, se você puder traduzir o que estas dizendo eu lhe agradeceria
<Rudolf> vish
<Rudolf> trocar de kernel aqui
<marcelomauro> primeiro, vc usa/usou este serviço?
<astroo-> ele saiu
<Rudolf> marcelomauro: ./ddclient -daemon=0 -noquiet -debug
<Rudolf> marcelomauro: está na doc
<Rudolf> marcelomauro: para mais resultados
<Rudolf> marcelomauro: ddclient -daemon=0 -debug -verbose -noquiet
<Rudolf> marcelomauro: FONTE: http://sourceforge.net/p/ddclient/wiki/Home/
<lucas_> fala ae galera, bleza?
<lucas_> A muito tempo nao acessava meu ubuntu, a minha versão tá na 12.10
<dk_millares> blz
<lucas_> E agora tá dando esse erro cabuloso aqui
<lucas_> Failed to fetch http://br.old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/quantal/Release.gpg  Something wicked happened resolving 'br.old-releases.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
<lucas_> Ja tentei ir na minha sources.list pra substituir as coisas por lá, mas não consigo encontrar!
<lucas_> Alguem ai pode me ajudar?
<astroo-> ola tudo e tu?
<lucas_> :]
<astroo-> da 1 tempo que deve haver ajuda
<astroo-> porque nao poes o 14.04?
<lucas_> eu to tentando atualizar, so que da esse erro api
<Rudolf> lucas_: acho que sua versão perdeu o suporte
<lucas_> já tentei de tudo por aqui e nada!
<Rudolf> lucas_: aaaaaaacho
<lucas_> Entao cara, eu tenho quase certeza
<Rudolf> lucas_: cola seu sources.list em algum pastebin da vida meu filho
<lucas_> Eu nao acho a minha sources.list pra alterar
<Rudolf> lucas_: huheiuheiuehieuhiuehieuieh
<Rudolf> lucas_: TEM que estar em /etc/apt/
<Rudolf> lucas_: mas na boa
<Rudolf> lucas_: nem sei se vale o trabalho
<Rudolf> lucas_: pq não reinstala a mais nova de uma vez
<Rudolf> lucas_: acho que vai te dar TANTO pau
<Rudolf> lucas_: que tu vai acabar tendo que reinstalar de qualquer maneira
<lucas_> eu tenho que fazer um trabalho com o nmap aqui
<Rudolf> lucas_: não vejo necessidade de atualizar então
<lucas_> vou baixar o 14.10 e reinstalar então! Acho que vai ser mais lucro! Vou ter que atucalizar, naõ to conseguindo fazer o download do nmap não!
<Rudolf> lucas_: ah, se vc não tinha instalado
<Rudolf> lucas_: pode instalar a mais nova
<Rudolf> lucas_: acredito que vai ser bem mais rápido que ficar subindo de versão em versão
<Rudolf> SUPONDO que dê certo
<dk_millares> bye e boa noite
<Rudolf> hasta!
<astroo-> ate
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Kaoscaio> Bom dia
<Kaoscaio> Gostaria de saber como faço para instalar o ubuntu 14.10 com dualboot com windows 8.1
<Kaoscaio> pois instalando como fazia antimgamente não funciona
<Kaoscaio> tambéem queria saber se essa questão será resolvida na próxima versão do ubuntu
<Kaoscaio> e quando ela serálançadas
<denisbr> Bom dia!
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<lieber> bom dia!! o/
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<lieber> mirqui, estou muito bem! e por ai?
<mirqui> que bom , , aqui tbm vamos todos bem graças a deus :)
<lieber> ai que bom
<lieber> ontem minha sobrinha nasceu! :D
<mirqui> baa velho , parabéns :)
<mirqui> quantos kg ?
<lieber> 3 e poquim
<lieber> uma bolinha! olha o pvt
<mirqui> ok
<AsFelix> meus parabéns lieber!
<lieber> obg :~
 * lieber emocionado
<mirqui> ahaha vai chorar
<mirqui> mas é por uma boa causa , muito bonita a nenêm
<lieber> inexplicável
<lieber> e olha que não é nem meu hahah
<mirqui> ahaha huée , pega a patroa e faz um tbm
<lieber> Deus me livre ;x
<mirqui> ahaha velho , uma hora acontece
<lieber> sim sim... tomar é cuidado
<lieber> sem condições
<lieber> enquanto isso aprecio o dos outros
<mirqui> sim , botar filho no mundo é uma baita responsabilidade
<lieber> mirqui, sim! bonitim é o dos outros, quando é o nosso o papo é mt sério
<lieber> estou feliz pela minha irmã q ela tem planejado isso a tempo, e sei q a Laurinha vai ter uma condição de vida fantástica
<mirqui> legal :)
<mirqui> ter uma família estruturada é difícil hoje em dia
<mirqui> geralmente é tido descartável , filho não
<mirqui> uma vez feito é para vida toda
<lieber> mirqui, é, família estruturada são poucas
<lieber> e criança precisa de mt amor e dedicação
<mirqui> cara , o sujeito sai , enche a cara a mulher vai na onda
<mirqui> depois de 9 meses nova vida
<mirqui> casamento dura 2 ,3 anos
<mirqui> no início é meu bem , no final são meus bens
<lieber> Hehe é tenso
<mirqui> quem sofre são as crianças
<lieber> e forma um ciclo né, logo mais o filho tá representando o pai beberrão
<dk_millares> bom dia
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<lieber> o filho pode ser o problema ou a solução
<lieber> dk_millares, dia
<dk_millares> =)
<mirqui> ai não se sabe lieber
<mirqui> se a criança tem boa índole
<mirqui> mas sem exemplos , fica difícil
<lieber> então... estou falando por isso mesmo, não generalizando, só dizendo a tendência das coisas
<mirqui> fica difícil
<mirqui> 60% do tempo da criança é escola
<mirqui> escola tem professores não tão bons
<mirqui> e muitos amigos que são foguetes desgovernados
<mirqui> sem referencias
<mirqui> é complicado
<mirqui> mas não vamos conspurcar seu momento que é de felicidade
<lieber> mirqui, menina eu acho q é "um pouco" mais fácil de lidar
<lieber> óbvio q sem referencia, seja homem, mulher, blau blau
<mirqui> é igual , bases sólidas tendência de boa índole
<dk_millares> Cheguei no meio da conversa, mas parece estar interessante
<mirqui> o cara esta' em estado de graça , nasceu a sobrinha dele :)
<dk_millares> deve ser legal mesmo
<dk_millares> eu nao tenho sobrinho, nem filho
<mirqui> tbm não , mas estou esperando o tempo certo
<lieber> é a minha primeira sobrinha
<dk_millares> sei que o mundo e principalmente o país ta complicado. Como não tenho crença religiosa, não espero nada apos a morte
<dk_millares> só me resta tentar deixar um filho na terra
<mirqui> sair dando tirinho por ai , é ruim
<mirqui> o sujeito para no ratinho com exame de dna ahaha
<dk_millares> sim, não desse jeito
<dk_millares> to namorando a quase um ano, tá bem legal a relação
<dk_millares> recentemente falamos sobre algo assim
<dk_millares> eu to com 28, faria tal loucura sem muita dificuldade
<mirqui> haaa , está a fim de se inforcar ;)
<dk_millares> minha namorada é top, ali é ela se inforcando comigo
<dk_millares> Huehue
<mirqui> meu pai se casou com 36
<dk_millares> eu queria ser pai pelo menos aos 30. Mas vejo que não vai dar
<mirqui> eu estou com 47
<LOrdN1x> ja eh avô
<mirqui> não importa a idade , importa a qualidade da relação pai e filho cara
<lieber> isso q o mirqui falou é importante
<mirqui> ahahah nem casado sou
<dk_millares> realmente mirqui
<lieber> não precisa nem mt planejar quando vem, mas quando vier, é estar pronto para receber de coração aberto
<dk_millares> é oq mais quero
<mirqui> cara , meu pai era maravilhoso
<dk_millares> poder ensinar valores e tal
<dk_millares> e passar o legado pra ele ou ela
<dk_millares> queria ter uns tres, mas deve tá muito caro =P
<dk_millares> entao poderia ser uma menina só mesmo
<mirqui> legado ?
<dk_millares> sim, claro
<mirqui> qual legado ?
<dk_millares> continuar oq minha familia iniciou
<dk_millares> nao falo de coisa material
<lieber> dk_millares, eu entendi
<mirqui> haa sim , perpetuar o nome
<lieber> é passar pra frente o q temos de bom no planeta
<lieber> pessoas dispostas e de bom coração
<dk_millares> sim
<mirqui> como disse para vcs , boa índole
<lieber> mirqui, sim
<dk_millares> igual meu avô fez com os netos lieber e mirqui
<lieber> gente ruim tem um montão
<mirqui> regada com exemplo
<dk_millares> moro numa cidade de menos de 20k hab
<dk_millares> não somos ricos, mas minha familia a vida toda é daqui
<mirqui> sim , aqui nos tivemos sempre uma vida regrada
<dk_millares> meu avo tem 82, anda de bicicleta, vai no deposito de bebidas do meu tio, toma uma lata de cerveja e boa
<dk_millares> bem conhecido, todos gostam dele
<dk_millares> acho que gosto mais do meu avo que do meu pai :S
<mirqui> ahaha velhinho de bom tempo
<dk_millares> sim, super
<dk_millares> legal poder continuar algo assim
<mirqui> sim , um legado bonito :)
<mirqui> meu pai é falecido , minha mãe ainda vive
<lieber> 2
<mirqui> de parentes de primeiro grau tenho só minha tia
<dk_millares> entendi
<mirqui> que tbm não teve filhos
<mirqui> mas a relação entre a gente é muito boa
<mirqui> este é o legado que quero deixar :)
<mirqui> dinheiro é bom e é preciso
<mirqui> mas acaba ou vc vai no banco e pega , e é só papel
<mirqui> uma família unida é muito bom :)
<AsFelix> desculpem, mais alguém com problemas para acessar o https://www.opendns.com/ ?
<mirqui> não uso o open dns
<mirqui> tenta o lieber
<AsFelix> mirqui: tenta só acessar o site, por favor
<AsFelix> fiz testes que dizem estar online, mas não carrega para mim
<mirqui> não sei como usar isto asfelix
<AsFelix> só tenta abrir o link que lhe passei, para ver se acessa o site
<mirqui> ok , vou ver
<mirqui> sim , abriu tranquilo
<AsFelix> ok, obrigado mirqui
<mirqui> ok
<mirqui> mas para que serve ?
<mirqui> é tipo dns da symantec ?
<AsFelix> exatamente
<AsFelix> só que preciso acessar o site para pegar alguns relatórios, mas não estou conseguindo acesso
<mirqui> pode ser sua internet
<mirqui> põe um dns comum
<mirqui> e tenta de novo
<AsFelix> a questão é essa
<AsFelix> quero justamente resolver o problema com o meu DNS
<AsFelix> por isso pedi o teste, para ver se é meu DNS com problema ou algo diferente
<mirqui> usa um dns comum , acessa o site
<mirqui> depois acessa o dns do site
<AsFelix> mas o meu DNS é comum (fui eu quem configurei) ;)
<mirqui> o dns do google ainda está ativo ?
<mirqui> cara vou almoçar , outra hora falamos
<mirqui> o dns do google é 8.8.8.8 só não msei se está ativo
<mirqui> fui
<dk_millares> putz lieber, fui falar e o cara saiu
<dk_millares> hahaha
<lieber> dk_millares, oi voltei
<lieber> qual foi?
<lieber> estava me duchando
<dk_millares> ahhahaa
<lieber> dk_millares, entro normal no site
<dk_millares> eu tbm sai, e ele disse algo de familia
<Geese_Howard> e ae moças
<dk_millares> hiho gurl
<Geese_Howard> dk_millares: eita, madrugou aqui hoje
<dk_millares> nao nao
<dk_millares> dormi
<dk_millares> mas entrei cedo
<Geese_Howard> oia
<Geese_Howard> milagre
<Geese_Howard> tu que andou sempre sumido
<Geese_Howard> dk_millares: sussa nas prefeitura
<Geese_Howard> ?
<dk_millares> é Geese_Howard, to de ferias =)
<dk_millares> mas não to lembrando que é tu
<dk_millares> :S
<marcelomauro> boa tarde
<marcelomauro> pessoal, não estou acertando configurar o ddclient para atualizar meu ip
<marcelomauro> alguém usa o serviço que possa trocar uma ideia comigo?
<dk_millares> boa tarde
<dk_millares> não uso e nem sei oq faz :S
<dk_millares> =/
<marcelomauro> alguém?
<marcelomauro> boa tarde
<marcelomauro> alguém usa ddclient ?
<marcelomauro> já tentei seguir varios tutoriais e não consigo fazer o ip atualizar
<bernini> boa tarde? seria um servidor dhcp ou sua maquina mesmo?
<marcelomauro> bernini instalei um servidor web em minha maquina
<marcelomauro> o ddclient transforma meu ip dinamico em um ip statico informando as mudanças de ip e atrelando-as a um dominio
<bernini> entendi
<bernini> eu usei um tutorial tive que fazer isso com um servidor aqui na empresa
<bernini> calma ai
<bernini> ja te mando
<bernini> vou pesquisar
<marcelomauro> então o ddclient pega meu ip atual e o atribui a marcelomauro.ddns.com.br e assim eu posso acessar meu servidor de fora da rede loca
<marcelomauro> eu segui os tutoriais da net
<bernini> aqui uso o dyndns para conversar com microtik
<marcelomauro> mas algo está errado pois não consigo atualizar
<marcelomauro> isso, eu tenho conta na dyndns
<bernini> eu usei esse aqui
<bernini> http://linhost.info/2008/12/ddclient-set-up-for-ubuntu/
<bernini> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iuDCuUEmKF4
<bernini> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Configurando-DynDNS-no-Ubuntu
<bernini> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DynamicDNS
<bernini> com o primeiro resolvi meu problema
<marcelomauro> bernini, o meu tá uma copia exata de tudo isso
<marcelomauro> mas não atualiza
<marcelomauro> não sei te dizer o porque
<marcelomauro> e eu até enxergo meu servidor de fora se eu acessar pelo ip externo
<bernini> estranho, bastante estranho
<marcelomauro> mas não estou conseguindo é atualizar o marcelomauro.ddns.com.br para o novo ip. No site do dyndns a ultima atualização foi no dia da instalação
<marcelomauro> bernini, tira-me uma duvida
<marcelomauro> onde tem login e senha no /etc/ddclient.conf
<bernini> editei normal
<bernini> só o meu server que não lembro como estava
<bernini> calma ai vou ir lá na sala ver
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<MarconM> boa tarde
<dk_millares> boa tarde
<marcelomauro> boa tarde, alguém com experiencia em ddclient para o dyndns?
<marcelomauro> já coloquei todo o tipo de senha que eu possa imaginar e sempre dá bad authorization
<marcelomauro> nao consigo me comunicar com o dyndns para atualizar o ip
<liberie> marcelomauro: ja tentou usar outro client
<liberie> ou fazer um script para isso
<liberie> ?
<liberie> tipo esse
<liberie> https://github.com/mikedevita/zerigo-dyndns/blob/master/dyndns.sh
<marcelomauro> liberie, ainda não
<marcelomauro> vou tentar essa solução pois com o ddclient não funcionou
<danillo10> Ae galera to tentando instalar o ubuntu
<danillo10> porem no inicio do boot
<danillo10> aparece bootmgr missing nao consigo instalar de jeito nenhum
<danillo10> alguem sabe como resolver ja google 10x e nada resolveu
<dk_millares> isso é um problema do windows
<dk_millares> bootmgr ai
<danillo10> dk_millares: ja tentei instala o windows 7 e o linux
<danillo10> nenhum vai
<danillo10> debian ubuntu e centos
<danillo10> formatei a unidade e etc e nao escreve no disco
<dk_millares> ta configurado pra bootar pela midia que vc ta tentando ne?
<dk_millares> a maquina veio com windows 8?
<danillo10> dk_millares: pra bootar pelo cd
<danillo10> veio com o 7
<dk_millares> certo
<danillo10> alias xp
<danillo10> é antiga
<dk_millares> baixa o utilitario de diagnosticar o hd, do fabricante
<dk_millares> se souber a marca do hd
<danillo10> hitachi
<dk_millares> certo
<dk_millares> sabe o modelo?
<danillo10> modelo htb-ds7sac101
<danillo10> ja tentei 2 hd desse ai os 2 tao com o mesmo problema
<dk_millares> bom, provavelmente o hd é anterior ao ano de 2013 ne
<dk_millares> danillo10: http://www.hgst.com/support/downloads/legacy-downloads#DFT
<dk_millares> baixa a imagem iso e passa o teste do fabricante
<dk_millares> vc ja fica sabendo se é hardware ou nao o problema
<danillo10> dk_millares:  qual é a imagem daquelas
<danillo10> http://www.hgst.com/hdd/support/downloads/dft32_v416_b00_install.IMG
<danillo10> essa ?
<dk_millares> http://www.hgst.com/hdd/support/downloads/dft32_v416_b00.iso
<dk_millares> essa .img é pra pendrive, eu acho
<dk_millares> se souber fazer, pode ser com ela mesmo
<dk_millares> nao danillo10, de acordo com oq está la, essa é para cd
<dk_millares> ops, pra disquete, a qual vc mandou antes
<dk_millares> vai na .iso danillo10
<danillo10> http://www.hgst.com/hdd/support/downloads/dft32_v416_b00.iso
<danillo10> ssa
<danillo10> essa
<dk_millares> isso, manda ver
<danillo10> dk_millares:  tudo block aqui na empresa
<danillo10> os usb auieha
<danillo10> vou levar pra casa o hd e tentar com hirens boot
<dk_millares> isso
<danillo10> deve ser os setores danificados
<dk_millares> no hiren, na parte dos, tem esse utilitario da hitachi
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Apocalot> Como posso instalar o linux sendo que uso o win 7 e preciso usar os dois sistemas no meu pc?
<astroo-> 1 boot com linux e 1 windows
<astroo-> sao sistemas independentes
<Apocalot> e como faço o dual boot?
<astroo-> ja tens o windows 7 instalado?
<Apocalot> sim
<astroo-> eu nao sei como e mas nao deve ser dificil
<astroo-> poe a rodar o livecd do ubuntu sem instalar para testes
<Apocalot> ah, ok , obrigado!
<marcelomauro> cansei de tentar o ddclient
<marcelomauro> instalei o noip
<marcelomauro> ta funcionando normal
<marcelomauro> ¬¬ para a dyddns
#ubuntu-br 2015-03-11
<Guest30610> alguem pode me ajuda como instalar o driver da placa de video do meu notebook Gallium 0.4 on ATI RC410
<astroo-> nao deve ser facil por ser ati
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Guest30610> ok
<Adrian> alguem pode ajudar a instalar o ubuntu via pendrive
<Adrian> ?
<astroo-> esta no site oficial do ubuntu
<Adrian> sim, mas estou com problemas no ato da instalacao
<Adrian> o pendrive nao da boot
<astroo-> ve se o teu pc da bem no bios
<Adrian> esta sim, inicia normal, ante de fazer login e senha o ubuntu diz que o cd esta com problemas, mas estou usando pendrive
<Adrian> ai nao deixa eu fazer mais nada, quando clico ok e fecha a instalacao
<Adrian> ta tenso
<Adrian> vou voltar pro windows kkkk
<Adrian> pior que formatei pc vei
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Adrian> ok valeu
<Adrian> mas valeu pela atencao vei
<Adrian> mano me fala uma coisa, qual e melhor para usar o 14.10 ou 14.04??? astroo
<astroo-> gostos
<astroo-> ha quem nao goste do 14.10
<astroo-> ja tentaste o beta 15?
<Adrian> nao, se estou com dificuldades de instalar o 14.4 que dira o 15
<Adrian> mas em questao de bug e perfomance qual voce acha melhor?
<Adrian> na verdade qual voce usa?
<dk_millares> Adrian: outro pendrive boota normal?
<Adrian> no momento so tenho um fera
<Adrian> mais eu usei ele hoje para instalar um notbook
<Adrian> ai resolvi fazer no meu desktop
<dk_millares> ubuntu tbm?
<Adrian> porem tive que formar o pendrive e colocar ubuntu 64 bits
<Adrian> foi ai que comecou o problema
<Adrian> tendeo?
<Adrian> eu acho que nao e o pendre porque ele aparece a instalacao
<Adrian> agora estou baixando o ubuntu novamente
<dk_millares> entendi
<Adrian> formatei o pendrive e vou tentar de novo
<dk_millares> ta seguindo algum tutorial pra criar pendrive bootavel do ubuntu?
<Adrian> foi mals qualquer erro de portugues
<Adrian> estou a 3 horas tentando instalar esse sistema kkkk
<Adrian> nao
<dk_millares> hahahaha
<dk_millares> nao acha que pode ser ai o problema
<dk_millares> ?
<dk_millares> sei la, estar errando algo
<Adrian> hoje fiz no notbook que esta com window7
<Adrian> estou usando ele agora
<Adrian> acho que nao
<Adrian> mas vou fazer de novo e ver um tuto
<Adrian> valeu
<dk_millares> Adrian: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<Adrian> no caso agora tenho que fazer apartir do linux
<Adrian> porque nao tenho mais windows
<dk_millares> otimo!
<dk_millares> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu Adrian
<Adrian> valeu
<Adrian> obrigadao mesmo
<dk_millares> denada
<dk_millares> de nada =)
<Adrian> :) dk
<Wanderson> Olá
<Wanderson> Alguém intende alguma coisa de CUPS?
<Adrian> https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/cups.html
<Wanderson> Eu já entrei nessa página
<Wanderson> segui as instruções mas não deu certo
<Adrian> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ff3bONQBNJU
<astroo-> Wanderson  ola
<Wanderson> Olá
<Adrian> e isso?
<astroo-> so tens de saber se o cpu e 32 bits ou 64 bits
<Wanderson> Então, to assistindo
<Wanderson> 64
<Adrian> blz, espero ter ajudado.
<Wanderson> Acho que eu fiz algo de errado. Pq ele tava funcionando e identificou minha impressora. Aí ele pediu o modelo, mas não possuia o modelo da minha. Coloquei a de uma numeração semelhante.
<Wanderson> Mas agora ele simplesmente fala que não esta conectado
<Wanderson> "Serviço de impressão não disponivel. iniciar o serviço nesse computador ou conectar a outro servidor"
<Wanderson> Vou em conectar
<Wanderson> aparece "localhost"
<Wanderson> conecto
<Wanderson> "Erro no servidor CUPS"
<Adrian> alguma alma pra ajudar esse rapaz por favor
<Adrian> rsrs
<Adrian> sorry
<Wanderson> "Occoreu um erro durante a operação do CUPS: failed to connect to server"
<Adrian> tenta remover, faz a instalacao como no video
<Wanderson> Tá
<Wanderson> Ain
<Wanderson> deu certo não
<Wanderson> Será que tenho que formatar?:
<Adrian> voce removel reniciou o pc?
<Wanderson> eu removo e reinicio?
<Wanderson> vou tentar aqui...
<Adrian> sim, depois tenta instalar novamente
<Adrian> nao sei PN, mas estou tentando ajudar viu.
<Adrian> kkk
<Wanderson> oooooooooooo
<Wanderson> não to achando os CUPS pra remover
<Adrian> um moment
<Wanderson> aaaaa
<Wanderson> achei
<Wanderson> removi
<Wanderson> vou reiniciar
<Wanderson> tchaul
<Adrian> kk
<Wanderson> hahahahahaha
<Wanderson> deu certo
<Wanderson> obrigado Adrian
<Adrian> falow
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<ivan_on_trac> Existe algum derivado do Ubuntu com interface somente texto já com pacotes basicos instalados como ssh. Para uso em PDV's/ThinClients(com hd).
<astroo-> ve o privado
<edgard_> Cron ... sabe se o https://api-b-metria.b-datum.com ta fora??
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<dk_millares> bom dia
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :)?
<Ricardo> Bom dia
<Guest59616> Bom dia
<Guest59616> ?????
<Geese_Howard> dia
<Guest59616> Por favor como faço para instalar o ubuntu
<Guest59616> baixei o isso e descompactei
<Guest59616> so que antes criei uma partição no windows para realizar o dual boot
<MarconM> Guest59616|> baixou a ISO e descompactou apra que
<Guest59616> porem baixou por um tempo, mas em seguida ele diz que tem varias partiçoes primarias
<MarconM> grava em cd .. e da boot por ela
<Guest59616> por favor como resolver isso?
<MarconM> ou grava em um pendriver .. e da boot
<MarconM> dae é so seguir os passos
<MarconM> n tem erro
<Guest59616> humn bleeee...
<MarconM> tem um monte de video no youtube
<MarconM> mais facil que pegar doce do hulk
<Guest59616> o problema eh q ia fazer isso mas meu pendrive ficou como conrropido...
<MarconM> esta no windows agora neh
<MarconM> baixa o programa win32disk imager
<MarconM> e passa a iSO para o pen
<MarconM> é o melhor que tem
<MarconM> formata o pen em fat32
<MarconM> ou ntfs para ele reconhecer ...
<Guest59616> dai descobri que eh um tal de unidade raw
<MarconM> Guest59616|> unida raw ... quer dizer q ele esta sem partiçao
<Guest59616> sim estou no windows e conectado o pen drive no usb
<MarconM> baixa um programa chamado rufos
<Guest59616> dai tentei o check disk e daw sem suporte para unidade raw
<MarconM> Guest59616|> clica no meu computador .. com botão direito
<MarconM> vai em gerenciar
<Geese_Howard> Guest59616: você leu a documentação cara?
<MarconM> voce formatou eel errado .. ou n passou certo a ISO para  o pen
<MarconM> e corrompeu
<MarconM> simples
<MarconM> grava em dvd a ISO e pronto
<Geese_Howard> Guest59616: fez merda hein
<MarconM> tem 100000 tuto na net
<Guest59616> kkk...n...mas isso n se deu por estar instalando o linux...e sim criar o pen drive bootavel...por um programa...foda isso
<MarconM> grava o dvd
 * MarconM n entende a dificuldade nisso
<MarconM> Geese_Howard|> kkkk imagina se n fez merda
<MarconM> foda é chegar na parte de prticionar
<Geese_Howard> huheiehieiuehieuhieuhe
<MarconM> e clicar em deletar tudo e instlar o ubuntu
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
 * MarconM os users novos piram
<Guest59616> depois que consertar meu pen drive...ai deixo ele como bootavel
<Guest59616> kkk
<Guest59616> pessoal consegui ressucitar o meu pen drive pelo rufus...
<Guest59616> obrigado...agora vou cria como bootavel e colocar o linux nele
<MarconM> =)
 * MarconM fica feliz
<Guest59616> sim....kk
<Guest59616> agora vou tentar instalar ele..
<MarconM> vai la .. boa sorte nessa jornada
<MarconM> que Ala .. esteja com voce
<Guest59616> vlwww...
<seiken_4> ola, 1 ... 2 ... 3 ... SOM ... SOM ....testando  ... :)
<dk_millares> ola
<Geese_Howard> toin! toin! toin!
<Geese_Howard> dk_millares: e ae
<dk_millares> fmz Geese_Howard?
<renebarbosa> hey
<renebarbosa> o que acham? http://www.anahuac.eu/flisol/
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<dk_millares> boa mirqui
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :)?
<dk_millares> sim e tu ?
<dk_millares> renebarbosa: acho extremismo, desnecessario
<mirqui> aqui vamos todos bem graças a deus :)
<renebarbosa> dk_millares, pois eh
<mirqui> e ai , quais as novas?
<renebarbosa> acho que ninguém precisa de um terceiro dizendo o que se pode ou não utilizar
<dk_millares> ai boa mirqui
<dk_millares> sim renebarbosa
<dk_millares> isso pra mim não é real liberdade
<renebarbosa> pois é
<mirqui> blza , quais são as novas :)?
<dk_millares> se vc quer ser extremista, parabens foi uma escolha sua
<renebarbosa> "nao use ubuntu, se usar o titio stallman vai ficar com raivinha"
<dk_millares> mirqui: fazendo um benchmark de database no debian, acho q nao termina mais. Lol
<dk_millares> tonteira ne
<mirqui> ahahaha calma pessoal usa ubuntu quem quer
<renebarbosa> mirqui, isso eh fato
<renebarbosa> o que estamos falando aqui
<renebarbosa> eh a sugestão do camarada ali
<dk_millares> por isso eu uso debian no rasp, osx no note, trabalho com windows e faço que eu quiser
<renebarbosa> de "proibir" o ubuntu
<renebarbosa> em feiras de instalação nas FLISOL
<mirqui> eu conheci mesmo só a 2 anos
<mirqui> é que sou usuário leigo
<renebarbosa> o mais engraçado que ele sugere usar o trisquel
<renebarbosa> primeiro pau de wireless
<renebarbosa> ou video
<mirqui> e de 6 em 6 meses estava dando concerto do meu pc
<renebarbosa> o camarada vai formatar e botar um windão pirata
<renebarbosa> e ainda sair dizendo que "linux eh uma merda"
<renebarbosa> como ja vi ocorrer
<mirqui> e 200 reais de cada vez é meio chato ( pesado)
<renebarbosa> nao vamos instalar o que eh mais amigável ao usuário
<renebarbosa> vamos instalar o que o stallman permite
<renebarbosa> e o usuário que se f*da
<mirqui> ai tentei o ubuntu , é grátis
<renebarbosa> o pensamento desses caras
<renebarbosa> eh ridiculo
<renebarbosa> hehe
<mirqui> quem é o stallman?
<mirqui> da microsoft ou do ubuntu?
<renebarbosa> nenhum nem outro
<renebarbosa> stallman eh o "criador" do movimento software livre
<mirqui> ahaha que estão falando então?
<renebarbosa> um barbudão ranzinza
<mirqui> haaa entendi
<mirqui> não sou fanatico
<mirqui> uso por conveniência
<mirqui> e por achar mais fácil de lidar
<mirqui> é um sistema grátis o ubuntu
<mirqui> fácil de instalar
<mirqui> e dá poca dor de cabeça
<mirqui> então uni o útil ao agradável
<mirqui> nada de ideologia
<dk_millares> isso ai
<dk_millares> ta certo vc
<dk_millares> bom, vou almoçar
<dk_millares> ate mais
<mirqui> bom almoço :)
<dk_millares> obrigado
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Adrian_> Ola, boa noite!
<Adrian_> alguem pode ajudar sobre driver de video ati hd series ?
<astroo-> Adrian_  ola
<Adrian_> a performance nao esta a mesma com no windows
<Adrian_> opa beleza Astroo?
<astroo-> isso e quase pedir 1 milagre
<Adrian_> kkkk
<astroo-> ja sabes da 1 tempo pela possivel resposta
<Adrian_> sim, valeu! :D
<astroo-> Adrian_  tudo bem e tu?
<Adrian_> beleza =D
<Adrian_> nao vou poder esperar, valeu :D
#ubuntu-br 2015-03-12
<dk_millares> boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<efraimmarcatto> Oi, galera
<efraimmarcatto> Alguém vivo?
<eufuibanido> pessoas do ubuntu?
<eufuibanido> tem alguém em casa
<Wanderson> Olá! Estou tentando instalar o Office. O PlayOn Linux está dando erro e diz que tenho que instalar um Winbind
<Wanderson> jà procurei como instalar, mas achei poucos lugares explicando e os que achei, os códigos não funcionaram
<Wanderson> Alguém sabe algo sobre esse winbind e pode me ajudar?
<Wanderson> ...
<Rangel> hi, quais as novidades por aqui, acho que faz um bom tempo que nao acesso
<mrC__> e aew galera. Hi dear
<webmaster_fox> Bom dia
<webmaster_fox> alguem pode ajudar instalar audio no meu notbook instalei o ubuntu 14.04
<webmaster_fox> mais o audio nao esta funcionando aqui
<webmaster_fox> ja tentei de tudo e nada desde ontem pesquisando no google ^^
<webmaster_fox> Squidy por ae ?
<webmaster_fox> alguem ae para me da um salve ae instalei o ubuntu 14.04 64bts no notbook da dell inspiron 5423  mais ai o audio nao esta funcionando alguem ae que pode me da essa ajuda ae para instalar o driver de audio ja tentei pesquisa em todo lugar do google desde ontem pesquisando
<Julinux> webmaster_fox, dpkg -l pulseaudio
<webmaster_fox> ta pera ae
<webmaster_fox> #julinux nao deu
<Julinux> webmaster_fox, não mostrou nada?
<webmaster_fox> sim mostro
<Julinux> o que?
<webmaster_fox> Desired=Unknown/Install/Remove/Purge/Hold | Status=Not/Inst/Conf-files/Unpacked/halF-conf/Half-inst/trig-aWait/Trig-pend |/ Err?=(none)/Reinst-required (Status,Err: uppercase=bad) ||/ Nome           Versão       Arquitectura Descrição +++-==============-============-============-================================= ii  pulseaudio     1:4.0-0ubunt amd64        PulseAudio sound server
<webmaster_fox> ai oque mostro aqui
<Julinux> ok
<Julinux> Qual o modelo do inspiron?
<webmaster_fox> inspirion 5423
<webmaster_fox> esse
<webmaster_fox> e ultrabook dell inspirion 5423
<webmaster_fox> alguem ae para me da um salve ae instalei o ubuntu 14.04 64bts no notbook da dell inspiron 5423  mais ai o audio nao esta funcionando alguem ae que pode me da essa ajuda ae para instalar o driver de audio ja tentei pesquisa em todo lugar do google desde ontem pesquisando
<pibarnas> alô.
<webmaster_fox> alguem ae para me da um salve ae instalei o ubuntu 14.04 64bts no notbook da dell inspiron 5423  mais ai o audio nao esta funcionando alguem ae que pode me da essa ajuda ae para instalar o driver de audio ja tentei pesquisa em todo lugar do google desde ontem pesquisando
<lieber> webmaster_fox já viu se pode ser codec?
<webmaster_fox> entao
<webmaster_fox> eu reparei aqui q nao ta instalado a placa de som
<Ernandes> alsamix
<Ernandes> alsamixer
<webmaster_fox> http://postimg.org/image/xlbr5i5xd/
<webmaster_fox> dei esse comando
<Ernandes> estranho
<Ernandes> so para hdmi
<Ernandes> da um F6 e procure dse tem outra placa
<Geese_Howard> http://www.lab27.com.br/mscertifica/?WT.MC_id=dxmva_vidadesuporte_diaria_publieditorial_blog_dxmva
<ivan_on_trac> Em ubuntu-14-04-desktop, vocês estão com problema no teclado, onde do nada parece que o teclado perde a configuração.
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<lieber> boa
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<lieber> blzinha
<mirqui> isso que serve :)
<MarconM> boa tarde
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<nuno_nunes> :D
<mirqui> tudo bem :) ?
<nuno_nunes> sim e tu
<nuno_nunes> mirqui eu instalei o debian :D
<nuno_nunes> mas nao gosto das bases debians :D
<mirqui> huéee , você gosta de que ?
<nuno_nunes> eu desde que mudei para o manjaros :D
<nuno_nunes> fiquei nas bases debian
<nuno_nunes> :D
<mirqui> por questões de trabalho ?
<mirqui> ou de tecnologia ?
<nuno_nunes> por questoes pessoais
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nuno_nunes> é uma rolling distro :D
<mirqui> volta parara distro que vc gosta mais ahaha
<mirqui> mas o manjaro tem synaptic ?
<H1N1> Boa noite
<H1N1> Ops tarde :)
<nuno_nunes> O manjaro nao usa o synaptic
<nuno_nunes> :D
<H1N1> E o sináptica ainda se usa???
<nuno_nunes> ainda :D
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<ignusleo> Boa Noite pessoal
<ignusleo> Formatei meu notebook e sem querer  o Ubuntu excluiu minhas partições que eu tinha quando usava Win7 , conhecem algum programa de recuperação de arquivos ?
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> para sistema linux ou windows?
<ignusleo> linux
<ignusleo> tirei o windows e estou usando Linux , não sabia que excluiria minhas partições
<astroo-> ok
<astroo-> ja dei hipoteses no privado
<ignusleo> ok
<ignusleo> obg
#ubuntu-br 2015-03-13
<astroo-> ok
<oliverio> opa, astroo-
<astroo-> ola
<oliverio> vamos tocar seu projeto?
<astroo-> ha 3 anos e 2 meses que tento...
<astroo-> oliverio  ve o privado se faz favor
<jorge> Como faço para o chrome ficar em portugues?
<jorge> desculpe. firefox
<p4_> hy
<p4_> boa noite povo
<oliverio> jorge, baixe uma versão em português.
<jorge> certo. baixo onde?
<jorge> aquele site baixaki.com.br não funciona no ubuntu, certo?
<astroo-> ola
<ignusleo> boa noite
<p4_> boa noite [
<p4_> boa noite
<astroo-> no site oficial do mozilla
<ignusleo> que projeto é esse Oliverio ?
<astroo-> ignusleo  ve o privado
<jorge> oliverio, ja baixei. estou tendo dificuldade em fazer o programa abrir. qual é a dica?
<jorge> fiz o download, mas nao sei como ativá-lo
<wicked> Gato mia..
<astroo-> jorge   ve o privado
<jorge> entendi astroo obrigado
<astroo-> ok
<Kirk_> olha pessoal
<astroo-> ola
<Kirk_> por favor como eu solicito um cd do ubuntu
<Kirk_> ou compro
<astroo-> pede a 1 amigo para buscar na net e por numa pen drive
<Kirk_> tem algo assim?
<Kirk_> humm
<astroo-> e 1 giga e pouco
<Kirk_> certo mas nao tem como o pessoal do linux enviar para mim como antigamente
<Kirk_> entao da para baixar uma imagem no pendrive isso?
<astroo-> sim e se o teu pc permitir podes usar via pen
<Kirk_> ?
<Kirk_> ok
<Kirk_> obrigado boa noite abraço
<astroo-> ciao igualmente
<Rudolf> huehieheuhe
<Rudolf> essa é boa
<astroo-> faço os possiveis pa...
<Guest90426> boa noite galera
<Guest90426> nickname flavio
<Guest90426> comprei um adptador usb multilase e gostaria de saber como instalar ele no ubuntu
<astroo-> e /nick flavio
<astroo-> ola
<Guest90426> vlw
<astroo-> essa nao vai ser facil e a esta "hora" nao ajuda
<Guest90426> alguem ai pode me ajudar
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<denarde> Alguem pode me ajudar no terminal?
<denarde> no terminal*
<denarde> olá
<MarconM> bom dia
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<AbsTradELic> BoMDiA
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<AbsTradELic> mirqui: tudo belezinha por aqui
<AbsTradELic> X
<AbsTradELic> X:)
<mirqui> blza , isso que serve :)
<AbsTradELic> vce ainda usa o mirc?
<AbsTradELic> kkkkk
<mirqui> aahaha vc tbm :)
<AbsTradELic> mirqui
<Bl4ck1ng> Bom dia a todos.
<AbsTradELic> BoMDiA
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<Bl4ck1ng> Ubuntu 15.04 já está bom para download?
<mirqui> ai não se ,
<mirqui> sei
<mirqui> mas se está é em testes
<AbsTradELic> se estiver !! se não
<Bl4ck1ng> Vou esperar sair para download, por enquanto uso lubuntu e backbox, para eu poder trabalhar.
<mirqui> o 14.04 é muito bom
<mirqui> o 14.10 para mim deu problema
<Bl4ck1ng> Certo.
<AbsTradELic> qt é muito bom para desenvolvimento
<Fheigo> bom dia
<mirqui> blza :)
<Fheigo> alguem com conhecimento de hardenização?
<mirqui> opa , não entendo disso
<mirqui> tenta o rudolf ou o asfelix
<AsFelix> o que tem eu?
<mirqui> vc sabe sobre hardenização do fheigo
<mirqui> sou novo no linux
<Fheigo> oi
<Fheigo> alguem sabe?
<Fheigo> segurança logica e fisica no SO linux
<AsFelix> nunca ouvi falar
<hggdh> Fheigo: campo muito grande. Por favor, seja mais espcífico
<Fheigo> hardening servidor linux
<Fheigo> configurar os padroes
<Fheigo> configurações básicos
<hggdh> Fheigo: google ajuda -- dependendo da distribuição, tens opções diferentes. Ubuntu usa AppArmor, RH usa SELinux, etc. Parte do hardening é feito com opções padrões do *IX, etc
<Fheigo> bom saber
<hggdh> Fheigo: O básico *sempre* é o básico de segurança e hardening. Qualquer livro de securança tem.
<Fheigo> vlw pela dica
<Fheigo> outra coisa
<Fheigo> preciso de um auxilio
<Fheigo> alem das distros comuns voltados para servidor
<Fheigo> existe alguma mais enxuta
<Fheigo> que dê pra instalar o firewall, proxy, vpn, servidor de arquivos?
<Fheigo> preciso de um distro enxuto para instalar de forma mais rápida em situações que precise instalar rapidamente um servidor
<AsFelix> melhores distribuições para servidor: Debian, Red Hat (ou CentOS) e Slackware
<Fheigo> existe alguma distro
<Fheigo> n precisa ser voltado para servidor
<Fheigo> mais enxuto
<Fheigo> ?
<AsFelix> acabei de responder
<hggdh> <shrug/>. Qualquer uma das acima é boa para um servidor. A decisão normalmente é tomada pelo que o instalador conhece.
<hggdh> eu gosto do Ubuntu; ja usei todos os acima (e mais alguns), mas refiro Ubuntu. Novamente,é mais uma questão de gosto (e padrão da empresa)
<Fheigo> beleza
<hggdh> mas eu dividiria os serviços acima em alguns servidores. Firewall é firewall, and não deve ser misturado com outros serviços
<hggdh> proxy e vpn poderiam até ficar juntas, mas o servidor de arquivos também merece seu próprio computador
<Fheigo> beleza
<Fheigo> vou almoçar
<Fheigo> depois entro denovo
<Fheigo> gostei dessa comunidade
<Fheigo> abraço pessoal
<Fheigo> bom dia pessoal
<Fheigo> alguem ja usou a distro brazil-fw
<Fheigo> so existe essa comunidade linux?
<lieber> Fheigo, claro que não! rs
<Fheigo> quais sao os outros canais?
<Rudolf> Fheigo: sobre?
<matheus> bom dia!
<Rudolf> tarde
<Guest88853> nao consigo instalar o ubuntu
<Rudolf> so sad
<Guest88853> atraves do pendrive
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<felpsan> Boa tarde! Estou com o seguinto problema : dpkg: erro ao processar o pacote vlc (--configure):  problemas de dependência - deixando desconfigurado Erros foram encontrados durante o processamento de:  libebml4:amd64  libmatroska6:amd64  vlc-nox  vlc-plugin-samba  vlc-plugin-notify  vlc
<felpsan> como faço para resolver? Obrigado.
<hggdh> felpsan: de onde veio este pacote?
<felpsan> O sistema atualizou sozinho e depois apareceu esta msg.
<hggdh> felpsan: execute, em um terminal, "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade". No caso de erro, por favor coloque *toda* a saída em um pastebin
<felpsan> <hggdh>  Continua o erro. Tem algum e-mail que eu poderia te enviar a img?
<hggdh> felpsan: use pastebin: http:/paste.ubuntu.com e de-nos o link resultante
<hggdh> well, this is it, then
<Fabio_Denarde> Olá boa tarde a todos
<Fabio_Denarde> Alguem pode me esclarecer uma duvida do Ubuntu?
<Elfon> Pessoal, alguem aí usa o popcorn time?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<zer0> Olá
<Rudolf> hail!
<zer0> how are you?
<astroo-> ola
<Rudolf> zer0: portugese hombre!
<Rudolf> zer0: "br" means portuguese
<jonathatr> boa noite
<jonathatr> instalei o ubuntu 14.10 no meu notebook
<jonathatr> porem ele esta com a tela quebrada e eu ligo ele no meu monitor
<astroo-> ola
<jonathatr> quando o sistema liga, a tela fica preta e a imagem vai para o monitor quebrado
<astroo-> diz que pc tens e em especial o chip video
<jonathatr> alguem pode me ajudar a colocar a saida vga do note para tela principal
<jonathatr> notebook fuleiro rs
<jonathatr> i3 4gb ram e video intel grafics
<jonathatr> como eu coloco o vga como principal
<jonathatr> estou falando com vcs ate pelo live ubuntu
<jonathatr> ta rodando pelo dvd
<jonathatr> alguem pode me ajudar
<Rudolf> jonathatr: você pode utilizar o arandr
<Rudolf> jonathatr: só não sei se ele vem instalado por padrão
<jonathatr> entao
<jonathatr> mais eu estou pelo live dvd
<jonathatr> e preciso alterar a configuracao padrao de quando ele liga
<Rudolf> jonathatr: tá na roça
<Rudolf> jonathatr: de 0 a 100
<Rudolf> jonathatr: quanto você gosta de ler?
<jonathatr> to na roca nao po
<jonathatr> ja procurei na internet nao estou achando
<jonathatr> pensei que alguem poderia dar alguma ideia
<Rudolf> jonathatr: a idéia pode ser dada
<Rudolf> jonathatr: por isso te perguntei se vc gosta de ler
<Rudolf> jonathatr: se não gostar, nem perco meu tempo
<jonathatr> tranquilo de boa ajuda ai
<jonathatr> quero rodar linux no meu note
<jonathatr> se nao vou ter q voltar com o windows nele
<Rudolf> jonathatr: você sabe como o ubuntu faz para configurar o ambiente gráfico, o vulgo X?
<jonathatr> usei pouco o linux e nao conheco mto, nao ouvi sobre isso n
<Rudolf> vish
<Rudolf> cumplica
<jonathatr> nao acho dificil
<Rudolf> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config
<Rudolf> Section "Monitor" Identifier      "Configured Monitor"
<Rudolf> EndSection
<jonathatr> estou utilizando uma live versao pelo dvd e ja tenho instalado no note o ubuntu 14.10, porem ele nao liga com o vga como padrao
<Rudolf> jonathatr: para alterar o "monitor" utilizado, você precisa configurar isso
<Rudolf> jonathatr: você pode montar o / do sistema instalado
<Rudolf> jonathatr: montar o dev e o proc
<Rudolf> jonathatr: chrootar
<Rudolf> jonathatr: e instalar o arandr
<jonathatr> cara eu nao sei quase nada
<jonathatr> arandr nao esta instado
<Rudolf> jonathatr: ou configurar o seu X pelo /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jonathatr> rudolf
<jonathatr> se eu instalar o team view
<jonathatr> voce acessa aqui
<jonathatr> tem whats
<Rudolf> nops
<jonathatr> consegue fazer acesso remoto nao
<jonathatr> posso instalar o team view
<Rudolf> cara, isso é com você
<Rudolf> não faço este tipo de ajuda
<Rudolf> aprenda e faça
<Rudolf> ou pague para alguém fazer
<jonathatr> blza cara
<jonathatr> vou desinstalar o linux
<jonathatr> quero usar a plataforma e aprender mais
<jonathatr> porem assim fica dificil
<jonathatr> tenho que acessar a pasta principal que esta instalado o sistema, depois configurar o video e salvar. depois reiniciar e ve se pega
<jonathatr> complicado demais para uma pessoa que nao usa linux
#ubuntu-br 2015-03-14
<julius> boa noite aimgos
<astroo-> ola
<julius> HAHAHAHAH
<julius> astroo-, vc está em todos locais
<astroo-> com o meu projeto vivo havera uns milhares de "astroo-"
<Adrian> opa, boa noite!
<Adrian> alguem sabe como reparar o ubuntu pelo terminarl?
<Adrian> o meu nao esta inciando, mas consigo abrir um sessao root
<Adrian> nossa o ubuntu e muito ruim, e menos de uma semana o sistema ja meu deu varios problemas
<Adrian> valeu voltando para windows e eu acho que voces tambem deviam voltar pois ninguem aqui sabe nada.
<Adrian> :D
<tiagoscd> Buenas :)
<Robfisico> Boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> tiagoscd  ola
<Robfisico> Alguém pode me informar o canal de ajuda?
<xGrind> Robfisico, ajuda em que?
<Robfisico> xGrind, tentando desvincular contas do thunderbird por dar erro. Estou tentando migrar pro ubuntu
<xGrind> Robfisico, mas como assim desvincular contas do thunderbird? esta'dando erro em que?
<Robfisico> xGrind, pede para digitar senha outra vez e mesmo com a senha correta não permite. Aí o email não funciona. Pensei em retirar as contas e posteriormente vincular outra vez para ver se resolvia.
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<julius> Celso, amor
<Celso> uiiiiiii
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<naruto_9> qual o minimo de espaço pra usar linux? Só preciso de um programa de analise de mapas meteorologicos
<naruto_9> 5gb pra linux dá?
<naruto_9> só preciso usar um programa q  faz esses mapas aqui http://img.informer.com/screenshots/2546/2546131_1.gif
<mirqui> espera um pouco
<mirqui> http://search.yahoo.com/search?ei=utf-8&fr=slv1-tyc&p=qual%20espa%C3%A7o%20minimo%20para%20instalar%20o%20ubuntu&ei=UTF-8
<mirqui> só não sei se este programa que vc quer roda no linux , mas deve ter genéricos
<nolram> como instalo opengl ubuntu 14.10
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<erik_> pessoal
<erik_> queria reportar um bug
<testa_> ola pessoal. estou precisando de uma ajuda, tenho um net book com desempenho muito fraco. esta com w7 started. existe alguma versão leve do ubunto para nebook?
<erik_> meu teclado toda vez que eu entro no ubuntu ele desconfigura o sistema
<erik_> digo,desconfigura o teclado
<erik_> e ja estou cansado de solucoes imediatistas
<mirqui> testa , olha este link
<mirqui> http://search.yahoo.com/search?ei=utf-8&fr=slv1-tyc&p=ver%C3%A7%C3%A3o%20do%20linux%20para%20netbook&ei=UTF-8
<mirqui> http://liliputing.com/2009/09/kuki-linux-2-8-released-for-acer-aspire-one-netbooks-video.html
<mirqui> http://www.hardware.com.br/comunidade/ubuntu-netbook/1238166/
<testa_> obigado mirqui, vc conhece conhece essa distro? Kuki... é estavel?
<mirqui> cara sou novo no linux , eu uso ubuntu ,
<mirqui> mas tem várias distros
<mirqui> procura em superdownloas + distros linux no google
<mirqui> lá tú vai achar uma que te agrade
<testa_> valeu  pelas preciosas dicas!.
<mirqui> boa sorte :)
<testa_> pelo que ja vi o as distro xbuntu e lubunto são  as mais recomendadas..
<mirqui> então boa sorte :)
<testa_> valeu!
<erik_> serio que falei soziho ?
<mirqui> oi ahaha
<mirqui> eu ví sua postagem
<mirqui> mas não entendo muito de linux
<mirqui> vc pode pedir ajuda para users mais experientes
<mirqui> o rudolf
<mirqui> o asfelix , o hggdh
<mirqui> seu teclado está em abtn ?
<mirqui> brasileiro
<mirqui> quer dizer português-br
<erik_> meu teclado é sim o abnt
<erik_> eu apenas deixo na configuração padrão logo após da instalação do sistema
<erik_> quando eu desligo o computador e ligo de novo , marcador lá cima do pt (abnt) parece ligado mas quando digito ele digita como teclado americano (ou seja desconfigura)
<Rudolf> existem dois abnt
<Rudolf> use o abnt2
<erik_> pois é
<erik_> mas eu não sei o que seria esse abnt2 no ubunut
<erik_> o ubuntu só  me mostra a opção "português (brasil)" que é o que seria
<erik_> o PT (português brasil ) é o abnt2
<erik_> o ubuntu não está consiguindo manter a configuração do teclado
<Rudolf> erik_: consultou a documentação do seu sistema?
<erik_> o que isso vai fazer de diferença ?
<Rudolf> erik_: para mim, nenhuma
<erik_> então.
<erik_> voce não entendeu o problema que estou repassando
<erik_> o ubuntu não consegue manter a configuração do teclado do Brasil
<Rudolf> erik_: eu entendi seu problema, você que não entendeu que lendo a documentação do Ubuntu vai aprender a arrumá-lo
<erik_> porque esse problema não pode vir automaticamente arrumado ?
<Rudolf> erik_: vai saber
<erik_> não
<Rudolf> softwares não são perfeitos
<erik_> desculpe
<erik_> isso não pode ser uma resposta
<erik_> como reporto isso ?
<Rudolf> erik_: se tivesse lido a documentação, saberia como reportar
<Rudolf> erik_: http://www.ubuntu.com/
<neto> como restauro o meu Ubuntu?
<neto> oi
<oi> oi
<neto> tem alguém  aí?
<Rudolf> op
<Junior> Olá, estou tentando instalar o Ubunto14.10, mas só consigo rodar pelo CD. Chego na primeira tela de instalação para selecionar o Idioma e ok, até aí tudo bem, já na próxima tela onde há a opção de  Baixar atualizações, não marco nenhuma opção e quando clico em Continuar, ele para ali mesmo, já ficou por quase 15 minutos naquela mesma tela, então reiniciei o PC, e tentei novamente, tentei também com as versões 12
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<brunno> ola
<brunno> estou com um problema com o ubunty
<brunno> ubuntu #
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> diz sempre a duvida toda e da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<brunno> eu quero baixa um navegador blackbird . . toda vez que baixo da erro no pacote
<brunno> poderia me informa esse erro ?
<brunno> e outro programas e jogos que quero nao consigo baixa !
<brunno> alguem me explica ?
<manokara> esse erro de pacote é ao instalar na loja?
<manokara> me parece ser erro de assinatura
<brunno> eu baixo pelo baixaki e da erro sempre no pacote
<NinaoM> oi.... alguem pode me dizer quanto de uma partição é interessante para eu reservar para instalar o ubuntu.... nao quero colocar muitos arquivos.... mas quero deixar um extra de uns 20gb(reais)
<astroo-> ola
<brunno> alguem me fala como baixo programas ser da erro no pacote ?
<omelete> brunno,  baixa na propria loja do ubuntu, ñ sei o q vc quer fazer no baixaki
<omelete> NinaoM,  20gb da se ñ for instalar muitos arquivos, e colocar o home separado
<NinaoM> nao, eu quero 20gb livre, tipo, eu quero o ubuntu+20gb
<omelete> NinaoM,  entendi ñ
<NinaoM> eu quero fazer uma partição pra ter o ubuntu instalado e ter 20gb livres nela.... entendeu
<omelete> a sim
<NinaoM> exemplo.... 35gb onde 5 vao "sumir" 10 vai pro ubuntu e 20 livres
<omelete> não sei qto a instalação do ubuntu ocupa
<NinaoM> mas se eu deixar uns 35gb da pra isso ne? ou perto disso?
<omelete> da sim
<omelete> deve ser uns 5gb
<NinaoM> ok, vlw msm
<carlos> Estou no meio da isntalação..."Configurando bcmwl-kernel-source(i386)"...a mais ou menso duas horas nesta tela. O que fazer?
<carlos> recebi esta mensagem (ubiquity:2401)
#ubuntu-br 2015-03-15
<Fheigo> boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<Fheigo> meu teclado mudou de configuracao
<astroo-> diz a duvida toda
<Fheigo> configura'ao
<Fheigo> do teclado
<Fheigo> cedilha
<Fheigo> tem alguma dica
<Fheigo> pra configura
<corvolino> você mudar o idioma para português do Brasil em Teclado
<Rudolf> Fheigo: setxkbmap br
<Fheigo> vou testar aqui
<NinaoM> alguem pode me dizer como instalar o ubuntu diretamente de um pen drive
<Fheigo> ççção
<Fheigo> show
<Fheigo> valeu Rudolf
<NinaoM> sem precisar gravar um cd pra isso
<BrunoPT> NinaoM: esta a usar windows ou linux neste momento?
<NinaoM> windows
<NinaoM> 8
<BrunoPT> experimente o unetbootin
<NinaoM> é um programa pra montar a imagem no pendrive?
<BrunoPT> sim, cria uma pendrive bootavel atraves de um iso
<NinaoM> blz valeu
<Fheigo> qual o comando para registrar usuario ?
<Rudolf> Fheigo: /msg Nickserv help
<Rudolf> astroo-: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oLHN0Zt_RzI
<astroo-> ok
<Fheigo> astroo - > http://canaltech.com.br/tutorial/linux/Como-instalar-uma-distribuicao-Linux-a-partir-de-um-pendrive/
<astroo-> nao e para mim
<Fheigo> alguem tem o codigo do firewall para compartilhar a internet?
<eduardo> ow, alguem aqui pode me ajudar ?
<astroo-> poe sempre a duvida toda
<Guest8904> ow, alguem aqui pode me ajudar ?
<barna> Guest64680, fale seu problema
<barna> Guest64680, só assim saberemos se temos conhecimento pra poder te ajudar
<Guest8904> eu instalei o ubuntu 12.04 na virtual machine, só que ele só inicia no modo texto
<Guest8904> e eu nao consigo acessar o desktop e tal
<astroo-> diz que pc tens
<Guest8904> notebook intel, i3, 4gb ram, 500hd
<Guest8904> mas antes de formata eu ja tinha consiguido arrumar isso, mas nao lembro como
<astroo-> diz o chip video
<Guest8904> é uma placa integrada
<Guest8904> é boa
<Rudolf> mas é vm
<Fheigo> alguem lista pra mim sites bons da comunidade linux
<Rudolf> Fheigo: www.vivaolinux.com.br
<Rudolf> Fheigo: www.guiafoca.org
<Rudolf> Fheigo: www.dicas-l.com.br
<Rudolf> Fheigo: br-linux.org
<Rudolf> Fheigo: www.google.com.br é o melhor para obter informações
<Fheigo> kk
<Fheigo> obrigado
<Fheigo> google salva
<eduardo123> ow galera, minha internet caiu aqui
<eduardo123> queria saber sobre o ubuntu no modo texto
<astroo-> ola
<eduardo123> ola, eu instalei o ubuntu 12.04 no virtual machine no windows 7, e ele só inicia no modo texto
<astroo-> diz que pc tens
<eduardo123> notebook intel i3, 4gb, 500gb HD, placa de video integrada
<corvolino> depende da conf que colocou no vm
<astroo-> o video e sempre fundamental saberes em linux que marca e
<eduardo123> nao coloquei conf nenhuma diferente, isso ja tinha acontecido
<eduardo123> e eu ja tinha conseguido arrumbar mas dps eu formatei o pc e nao lembro mais como
<eduardo123> alguma sugestao ?
<eduardo123> por favor..
<Fheigo> ja tentou
<Fheigo> instalar o servidor x?
<eduardo123> nao
<eduardo123> como faço isso ?
<NinaoM> Oi, alguem pode me dizer como eu instalo o ubuntu sem gravar um cd
<NinaoM> por um pen drive
<astroo-> ola
<eduardo123> por favor me ajudem galera
<eduardo123> to pedindo aqui
<NinaoM> PS: nao quero rodar a partir de um pen drive, quero instalar
<eduardo123> como instala o servidor X ?
<Fheigo> vc tem acesso ao root
<Fheigo> ?
<eduardo123> por favor, como faço para instalar o servidor x ?
<Fheigo> vc tem acesso ao root?
<Fheigo> apt-get install xinit
<Rudolf> eduardo123: http://askubuntu.com/questions/213678/how-to-install-x11-xorg
<Rudolf> eduardo123: achei a resposta no google champs
<eduardo123> ae obrigado
<eduardo123> vo tenta aki
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<SrVinii> Olá !
<jorge> bom dia. ate ontem eu acessava minhas pastas do windows quando no ubuntu. hoje ele não acessa e diz que o windows está hibernando. ja desliguei no windows, tirei a bateria. o que fazer para acessar as pastas do windows no ubuntu como fazia ate ontem?
<Abraaokxkkd> tem alguem ai
<Romildo_Vitorino> é windows 8?
<jorge> exato. windows 8
<Romildo_Vitorino> se for ele hiberna por padrao ao desligar. nesse caso fica inacessivel
<jorge> qual a solução?
<Romildo_Vitorino> vc deve desativar a inicialização rapida do windows 8
<Romildo_Vitorino> antes, apenas entre no windows e ao invez de desligar reinicie e entre no ubuntu. deve funcionar
<Abraaokxkkd> tem alguem bom ai em MD5?
<jorge> vou sair daqui e fazer isso agora. daqui uns cinco minutos eu volto e digo se deu certo. voce vai ficar aí ate mais tarde?
<Romildo_Vitorino> sim, vou ficar um pouco
<jorge> ok. valeu.
<jorge> romildo vitorino, deu certo acessar as pastas do windows. valeu
<Romildo_Vitorino> blz
<SrVinii> Olá pessoal ! é a primeira vez que to usando IRC =P
<manokara> opa, seja bem-vindo. é mó dahora hein
<SrVinii> opa
<SrVinii> como registra ?
<SrVinii> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<manokara> Quando tu entra no server sempre tem uma msg que diz como registra :P
<manokara> manda uma /msg nickserv teu_email senha
<SrVinii> acho q foi
<SrVinii> '-'
<manokara> dai depois confirma no email
<SrVinii> daora kk
<manokara> muito louco mano
<manokara> kk
<SrVinii> tem como criar uma sala aqui ?
<SrVinii> no IRC ? '-'
<manokara> sim
<manokara> uma sala temporaria, quando todo mundo sai ela se acaba
<manokara> só nao to lembrado o comando :P
<SrVinii> kk
<SrVinii> digitei o comando q apareceu no meu email
<SrVinii> -NickServ- Thank you for verifying your e-mail address! You have taken steps in ensuring that your registrations are not exploited
<SrVinii> será q foi ? ''-
<SrVinii> será q foi ? '-'
<manokara> deve ter ido
<manokara> agr tu dá /msg nickserv verify tua_senha
<manokara> e ele loga
<manokara> pq tipo se tiver alguem usando esse nome ele desconecta o nego
<SrVinii> -NickServ- Invalid operation specified for VERIFY.
<SrVinii> -NickServ- Please double-check your verification e-mail.
<SrVinii> .-.
<manokara> ué
<manokara> eita
<manokara> foi mal
<manokara> kk
<manokara> dei o cmd errado
<manokara> é identify
<manokara> malz
<SrVinii> ae
<SrVinii> acho q foi
<SrVinii> >nickserv< identify ****
<SrVinii> -NickServ- You are already logged in as SrVinii.
<manokara> já é
<SrVinii> toda vez q entrar tem q fazer isso ?
<manokara> sim :P
<SrVinii> kk
<SrVinii> daora
<manokara> se teu cliente IRC suportar SASL da pra fazer conexão automatica
<SrVinii> o meu é XChat
<SrVinii> e uso o Ubuntu 14.04 lts - Gnome
<SrVinii> será q da
<SrVinii> '-'
<manokara> hmm, o XChat não tem nativamente, só com plugins
<manokara> mas um fork dele, o HexChat, que eu uso, ja vem
<manokara> mesmo com os plugins do XChat a conexao sempre dava erro :/
<manokara> dai troquei pelo HexChat msm
<SrVinii> vixi
<SrVinii> então tbm vou por ele kk
<SrVinii> onde baixa ? kkkkk
<manokara> =D
<manokara> na internet
<manokara> hueuhe
<SrVinii> kkkkkkkk
<manokara> eu compilei o meu do source
<manokara> mas deve ter uns pacotes deb disponiveis por ae
 * SrVinii comcorda
<SrVinii> esse /me
<SrVinii> é oq
<SrVinii> kkkkkk
 * manokara é /me
<manokara> :O
<SrVinii> '-'
<manokara> é pra tu fazer tipo o que tu fez
<manokara> não é algo super hiper fantastico n kk
<SrVinii> eita porra
<manokara> hexchat deve ter na app store
<SrVinii> q isso verde
<manokara> procura ai
<manokara> verde?
<SrVinii> é
<SrVinii> * rootpt (~Inter@31.22.181.95) entrou em #ubuntu-br
<SrVinii> * rootpt saiu (Changing host)
<SrVinii> * rootpt (~Inter@unaffiliated/rootpt) entrou em #ubuntu-br
<manokara> eu uso um tema diferente aqui rçrç
<SrVinii> '-'
<manokara> toda vez que alguem entra aparece essa mensagem
<manokara> e quando sai tbm
<SrVinii> rootpt é o nome do cara ?
<manokara> sim
<SrVinii> hm
<SrVinii> qual S.O vc usa
<SrVinii> ?
<manokara> Ubuntu Gnome 14.10
<SrVinii> eu tbm
<SrVinii> kk
<manokara> é noix
<SrVinii> o meu é 14.04
<SrVinii> .-.
<manokara> gosto mt da interface do gnome 3
<manokara> simples e elegante
<manokara> mas ultimamente venho tendo uns problemas sinistros com kernel panic D:
<SrVinii> abri o hexchat
<SrVinii> é igual ao outro
<SrVinii> '-'
<manokara> sim
<manokara> é um fork, como eu falei
<manokara> mas é mais completo
<jose__> oi
<jose__> preciso de ajuda
<manokara> e provavelmente teja desatualizado em relação a versão do git
<manokara> diga ai josé
<jose__> assim
<jose__> baixei o ubuntu
<jose__> e to querendo instalar ele no meu pc pelo pen drive
<jose__> mais nao consigo
<manokara> hmm
<jose__> sempre da um erro de boot
<SrVinii> formata o pendrive em Fat32
<jose__> ja ta
<SrVinii> e dps usa o Unetbootin
<manokara> tá com a boot flag tbm?
<SrVinii> pra bootar o pendrive
<jose__> ja usei
<SrVinii> assiste esse vídeo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SrLbQiPoWMI
<jose__> ai qd eu vou usar o pen drive pra boot
<jose__> da assim
<jose__> boot error
<manokara> hmm
<manokara> só "boot error"?
<SrVinii> hm
<jose__> com o unetbootin sin
<jose__> tentei com outros
<manokara> eu ja tive uns problemas com unetbootin
<SrVinii> abre o pendrive no pc
<SrVinii> e abre o programa que instala o ubuntu
<SrVinii> dx pega o nome
<jose__> cansei do windows
<manokara> eu sempre fazia meus live usb com o YUMI no Windows
<jose__> monakara
<jose__> eu usei o yumi
<jose__> deu errado
<manokara> vish
<jose__> ja tentei 4 programas
<jose__> o yumi
<manokara> já tentou copiar a iso manualmente e adicionar a boot flag? vai que pega
<SrVinii> abre o pendrive e executa esse programa: wubi.exe
<jose__> pera
<jose__> o que é boot flag?
<jose__> explica
<manokara> é um recurso que você coloca na unidade pra a bios saber que é bootável
<manokara> você pode definir ela pelo gparted
<jose__> n tentei
<jose__> vcs são de alguma area de TI?
<manokara> eu não, sou só um mero usuario que é apaixonado pelo terminal unix <3
<SrVinii> eu faço curso de pentes :v
<manokara> mas no final todos nós vamos parar trabalhando com algo de TI
<SrVinii> pentest*
<manokara> curso de pentes?
<manokara> kkkk
<manokara> ai sim hein
<SrVinii> erro de digitação
<SrVinii> kkk
<jose__> meu pai é assistente de TI
<manokara> eu ri agr
<SrVinii> kkkkkkkkkk
<jose__> mais quero fazer isso sozinho
<manokara> entendo...
<jose__> TI <3
<manokara> você ainda vai quebrar muito a cabeça com o linux
<manokara> mas é gostoso demais
<manokara> <3
<jose__> dps q a gente começa a ter algum entendimento de computação
<jose__> o linux vira um deus
<manokara> Assim, lá no Gparted, tu clica com o botao direito na partição do pendrive, depois em Gerenciar sinalizadores
<manokara> dai só marcar a caixinha da boot
<manokara> vdd
<manokara> gosto da liberdade que tenho de simplesmente baixar os pacotes, compilar os aplicativos pra ter recursos mais recentes
<jose__> o windows ja ta chato
<manokara> pra mim que sou um aspirante a desenvolvedor é mt legal
<jose__> quero ser programador
<SrVinii> aspirante ?
<manokara> bom, eu tento programar né
<jose__> kk
<manokara> fico testando um programinha aqui, e acolá
<manokara> mas nunca termino nada
<manokara> kk
<jose__> queria aprender a programar
<manokara> meu sonho é fazer meu primeiro pull request no github \o/
<jose__> da prequiça de estudar
<jose__> vc tem quantos anos?
<SrVinii> dps q instalei o ubuntu nunca mais programei ..
<SrVinii> '-'
<jose__> kkk
<manokara> 17, mas com cara de 16
<jose__> ubuntu é massa
<manokara> rsrs
<jose__> tenho 15
<jose__> faço 16 daki uns dias
<SrVinii> tenho 14
<SrVinii> :P
<manokara> eita
<jose__> kk
<manokara> só os novinhos sensacionais aqui
<manokara> kk
<SrVinii> kkkkkkkkkk
<jose__> o mais foda q ta acontecendo
<manokara> na vdd eu tenho 16 ainda, vou fazer dizete daqui a um tempinho
<manokara> tipo, 4 meses
<jose__> é q o meu leito de cd/dvd
<manokara> hehe
<SrVinii> fiz curso de análise de malwares, to terminando programação
<jose__> n ta pegando
<manokara> hmm
<SrVinii> e pá ..
<manokara> o meu leitor nao tava pegando, e achei que fosse algum problema na atualização do kernel
<jose__> o meu ta quebrado msm
<manokara> quando fui ver foi pq o cabo sata tava desconectado :P
<SrVinii> fui moderador da Perfect Hackers e do CaveiraTech
<SrVinii> '-'
<manokara> tinha aberto pra dar uma limpada e talz, esqueci de colocar dnv
<jose__> uma vez tentei invadir o site da minha escola
<SrVinii> haha
<jose__> o site bloqueo meu acesso
<manokara> o loco meu
<jose__> '-'
<manokara> kkk
<SrVinii> limpa os cookies
<SrVinii> do teu pc
<SrVinii> e troca o ip
<jose__> ja desbloquearam
<SrVinii> ;)
<manokara> faz mac spoofing
<manokara> bota no kali
<manokara> usa um proxy do iraque
<SrVinii> pra q mac spoofing ?
<SrVinii> '-'
<SrVinii> usa Vpn
<jose__> eu tentei sqlmap adhaehuahe
<SrVinii> proxy mt lento ..
<SrVinii> ta vul ?
<SrVinii> a sqli
<SrVinii> ?
<jose__> oq?
<SrVinii> o site
<SrVinii> ta vul ?
<manokara> hmmm
<jose__> eles me deram desconect
<SrVinii> '-'
<jose__> kkkkkkkkkk
<manokara> que pena :/
<jose__> me falem uma coisa
<SrVinii> eu invadi o bd do site do meu colégio, e fui avisar ao dono
<jose__> ddos da certo msm?
<SrVinii> o cara pensou q eu tava 'hackeando' tudo dele e falou q ia denunciar
<SrVinii> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<manokara> se o servidor tiver pouca largura de banda, sim
<jose__> dps q eles me bloquearam
<manokara> kkk
<jose__> fiquei num medo deles me dedarem pros meus pais
<manokara> vish
<SrVinii> filho, com vpn
<SrVinii> da nada n ..
<SrVinii> kkk
<SrVinii> usa Security Kiss
<SrVinii> ..
<manokara> VPN é cara
<manokara> :P
<jose__> é q eu esqueci de camuflar o ip
<jose__> fui na cara e coragem
<jose__> kkkkkkk
<SrVinii> eles iam atras de vc só se tu causasse prejuízo ..
<manokara> tentei hackiar o wifi do colegio, mo negada atras de mim olhando
<SrVinii> '-'
<SrVinii> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<jose__> dps tava tendo q acessar pelo tor
<manokara> mas o processo tava tao lento
<manokara> que desistiram
<manokara> e eu nao consegui
<manokara> kkk
<SrVinii> tu é o famoso 'famizin'
<SrVinii> do colégio
<SrVinii> '-'
<manokara> deve ser
<SrVinii> ai tem umas proxy: http://www.freeproxylists.net/br.html
<jose__> tenho raiva da mulher q toma conta do sistema da minha escola
<jose__> mulher retardada
<manokara> sempre que da algum problema nos PCs la me chamam
<jose__> so sabe botar um anti virus
<manokara> o foda é que uma vez a coordenadora me chamou pra dar um jeito no pendrive dela, que tava com aquele "virus" que cria atalhos
<manokara> dai eu nao tava ligado que ele simplesmente deixava oculto
<SrVinii> vixi, esqueci o nome dele
<manokara> terminei passando uma ferramenta de recuperação
<SrVinii> kkkk
<manokara> perdi quase tudo
<jose__> vo soltar um malware naquela bagaça de servidor
<manokara> auhsdhuashudsa
<SrVinii> kkkkkk
<jose__> pq nao comeu ela?
<SrVinii> uma vez, criei uma fake do dono do colégio, e adicionei a mulher que cuida do site no facebook .. Ai dps foi só passar uma pag fake da pag de admin e pedir pra ela postar um bag pra mim .. kkkk
<jose__> kkkkkkkkk
<manokara> kkkkk
<jose__> a coordenadora da minha escola é gostosa
<SrVinii> '-'
<manokara> hmm
<jose__> pena q a diretora é uma irmã
<jose__> escola catolica
<manokara> que pena :/
<jose__> vo comer ela
<jose__> e a irmã junto
<manokara> se nao fosse passava o grau nela né?
<manokara> kk
<SrVinii> to falando com o cara q sequestrou a dns da google em 2013
<manokara> :O
<manokara> ladrão
<SrVinii> vou passar o Zone-h pra n falar q to mentindo
<SrVinii> http://www.zone-h.org/mirror/id/20957809?zh=2
<SrVinii> olha ae ..
<jose__> eu li uma vez q o google queria contratar um matematico e ele hackeo o email la do google
<SrVinii> olha ai o Zone-h
<jose__> deveria entrar pelo tor
<jose__> só acho
<SrVinii> nem precisa
<manokara> dahora a musiquinha
<jose__> né
<SrVinii> o cara aceitou fazer parte do meu grupo de estudos :v
<jose__> serio q da pra pedir um cd de graça do ubuntu?
<jose__> vi um cara falando
<SrVinii> de graça n
<SrVinii> kk
<SrVinii> só cobra o correio
<SrVinii> ..
<manokara> uhum
<jose__> ele tava dando entrevista la falando q pagava td
<SrVinii> '-'
<jose__> vo pegar o link
<jose__> perai
<jose__> ele falo q pagava tudo
<SrVinii> acc cartão de credito
<SrVinii> ?
<SrVinii> se acc eu compro um pra mim e um pra vcs ..
<SrVinii> kkkk
<manokara> será?
<jose__> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=amFNc1uicAc
<SrVinii> se aceitar .. kk
<jose__> vo cagar '-'
<SrVinii> '--'
<jose__> da pra entrar pelo cel aqui?
<SrVinii> manokara, tem o link q compra o cd ae ?
<jose__> é ed graça
<jose__> '-----------'
<SrVinii> '-'
<manokara> xo ver aqui
<SrVinii> é n
<jose__> olha o video
<SrVinii> o correio paga ..
<SrVinii> kk
<jose__> olha o video q eu mandei
<jose__> vei
<jose__> vo cagar
<jose__> kkkkkkkkkkk
<SrVinii> gratis só um cascudo
<jose__> daqui a poco eu volto
<SrVinii> ja vi esse vídeo
<SrVinii> :v
<SrVinii> manokara, conseguiu o link ? .-.
<manokara> ainda n :P
<SrVinii> qdo chega mensagem ai o bag te avisa ?
<manokara> sim, pq eu configurei pra ele apitar
<manokara> mas tem que colocar um som de apito tbm :P
<SrVinii> '-'
<Rudolf> domingo é dia de abobrinha
<SrVinii> pronto, configurei o meu tbm .. kk
<manokara> \o/
<SrVinii> agr da um alerta
<SrVinii> ali em cima >>
<SrVinii> kk
<manokara> SrVinii - http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=1146
<SrVinii> eita porra
<manokara> deve ser esse ai
<SrVinii> pq fico vermelha a mensagem
<manokara> pq eu coloquei teu nome
<manokara> :P
<SrVinii> manokara teste
<SrVinii> aff n fico vermelho
<SrVinii> kk
<manokara> isso mesmo
<SrVinii> aqui n fico vermelho
<SrVinii> '-'
<manokara> pq tu colocou o meu né
<manokara> kk
<SrVinii> kkkkk
<SrVinii> baixei um pack de cursos
<SrVinii> para TI
<manokara> eu tinha nos favoritos uma pasta do mega com material de TI e hacking
<manokara> dai formatei e perdi D:
<SrVinii> '-'[
<SrVinii> '-'
<manokara> trágico
<SrVinii> kkkkk
<jose__> voltei
<manokara> ae \o/
<jose__> k
<jose__> manos
<SrVinii> vcs tem skype ?
<jose__> quero isntalar ubuntu
<jose__> tenho
<jose__> josedosamigos
<manokara> yep
<manokara> maninhodosfriends
<SrVinii> add: Twikl0123
<manokara> brinks
<SrVinii> kkkk
<jose__> era pra ser o meu skype fake
<jose__> ai eu esqueci a senha do antigo
<jose__> e fiquei nele
<manokara> hmm
<SrVinii> mandei pedido ..
<SrVinii> passa o teu manokara
<jose__> vo entrar aqui
<manokara> live:marknokalt
<manokara> :P
<SrVinii> n consigo ficar off no skype .. kk
<manokara> ué
<SrVinii> pq skype é foda
<SrVinii> k
<jose__> é
<jose__> altas tetinhas
<SrVinii> '-'
<SrVinii> comprei créditos ilimitados
<manokara> :O
<manokara> que ryco hein
<jose__> q massa esse status
<SrVinii> kk
<manokara> vdd
<jose__> vo botar de status no wpp
<jose__> furtei
<SrVinii> kkkkkkkkkkk
<manokara> huebr
<manokara> massa é baixar uns animu pelo IRC
<SrVinii> '-'
<SrVinii> oq é animu
<SrVinii> kk
<manokara> animes
<SrVinii> .-.
<manokara> animações japonesas
<manokara> =P
<jose__> massa é gravar a vizinha tomando banho
<SrVinii> '-'
<manokara> aí sim hein
<SrVinii> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<jose__> a para
<jose__> todo mundo ja fez iss
<SrVinii> n preciso disso, comprei camerapivê
<SrVinii> u.u
<manokara> massa é ver a vizinha tomando banho ao vivo
<jose__> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<jose__> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<SrVinii> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<jose__> oia o cara
<manokara> quem nunca?
<SrVinii> zoa
<manokara> uhsaudhhu
<SrVinii> '-'
<jose__> eu ate compraria
<jose__> mais nao trabalho
<jose__> :(
<manokara> :/
<SrVinii> nem eu
<SrVinii> qual parte do "tenho 14 anos" vc n entendeu ?
<jose__> kkkkkk
<SrVinii> kk
<manokara> acho que vou fazer uns joguinhos e vender na steam
<manokara> pra ficar rico
<SrVinii> '-'
<jose__> faz app pra celular
<jose__> fica rico tb
<manokara> nah, que mané app pra celular
<manokara> daqui que surja algo original que bombe
<jose__> é mt mais barato
<manokara> barato não é
<jose__> é
<manokara> pq eu tenho que desembolsar grana pra ser desenvolvedor na app store
<manokara> hehe
<jose__> q mane app store
<jose__> é playstore msm
<manokara> tava falando das duas msm
<jose__> sou pobre
<jose__> kkkk
<jose__> tenho android
<manokara> issae
<manokara> eu tbm
<manokara> =P
<SrVinii> eu n tenho cel
<jose__> ai ai
<jose__> eita
<SrVinii> n curto mt
<manokara> :O
<manokara> que absurdo
<SrVinii> kkkkkkkkkk
<SrVinii> mas vou comprar um iphone 5s
<SrVinii> pra testar ..
<manokara> hmm
<jose__> pobre vc
<SrVinii> é q eu n curtia mt celular
<SrVinii> tanto q aqui em casa o roteador só fica off ..
<SrVinii> :p
<jose__> eu quero ubuntuu
<jose__> aaaaaaaaaaaa
<manokara> meu PC tem placa wifi 8)
<SrVinii> '-'
<jose__> como q eu coloco pra dar boot no pendrive automaticamente
<jose__> tem jeito?
<manokara> Aí tu tem que abrir a bios e mudar a ordem de boot
<jose__> podia ser automatico
<jose__> prequiça de fazer isso
<manokara> é
<manokara> :P
<jose__> mhplayone é canal de alguem daqui?
<manokara> sei la
<jose__> ja usei o madriva
<jose__> alguem ja usou?
<jose__> mandriva
<manokara> nops
<manokara> já usei Satux Linux
<manokara> era fera dms
<manokara> hu3
<jose__> n gostei do mandriva
<jose__> satux linux?
<jose__> pentest?
<manokara> nops
<manokara> vinha antigamente nos notebooks
<manokara> hj em dia é knoppix
<jose__> ah
<jose__> meu pc tem 4 gb de ram
<jose__> e utiliza 3.4
<jose__> roda 64 bits ne?
<manokara> vish kk
<manokara> s
<manokara> eu tenho 12 GB 8)
<jose__> meu pc so tem uma ram
<jose__> o outro slot ta vazio
<manokara> mas tá uma baguncinha, 2x 4GB kingston 1333, e umas memo vagabunda que arrumei com um amigo meu
<jose__> ubuntu é open source?
<manokara> será?
<manokara> a principio sim, só que a canonical é quem suporta financeiramente
<hggdh> linguagem, por favor (aviso atrasado, mas ainda válido)
<jose__> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
<manokara> opa
<jose__> q isso
<manokara> a carinha?
<H3ruS> ubuntu deixou de ser open faz tempo
<jose__> meu pc n abre a bios pelo del
<jose__> posso usar f8 f11 f12
<jose__> acho q é isso msm
<KurtKraut> Não misturem as coisas: open source é uma coisa, software livre é outra. Ubuntu, assim como qualquer distribuição Linux, é um conjunto de milhares de softwares, cada um sua licença.
<KurtKraut> Algumas mais livres, outras menos, outras quase nada livre (ex.: drivers de vídeo)
<jose__> meu colega fala q é hack mais prefere windows do q linux
<KurtKraut> O que tem de menos livre no Ubuntu é software feito por terceiros, fabricantes de hardware, os drivers.
<jose__> amiguinhos?
<jose__> morreram?
<jose__> alguem ?
<SrVinii> oi
<SrVinii> kk
<SrVinii> é q to almoçando
<jose__> kkkk
<SrVinii> ..
<jose__> ah
<jose__> tendi
<jose__> uma vez fui pular um muro
<jose__> ele quebro qd eu tava em cima dele
<SrVinii> '-'
<SrVinii> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<jose__> o tijolo caiu na junta do pe c a canela
<jose__> deu mó machucado
<SrVinii> '-'
<SrVinii> kkkkkkkkk
<jose__> queria conhecer algum hacker
<jose__> um fodão
<SrVinii> eu sou um hacker
<KurtKraut> jose__, Vá a qualquer evento de software livre, principalmente o FISL. Vai conhecer dezenas.
<jose__> aqui onde eu moro
<jose__> nesse fim de mundo
<jose__> n tem essas coisas
<SrVinii> aqui n tem nem mercado ..
<SrVinii> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<jose__> alguem me explica uma coisa
<jose__> oq é esse tipo de linguagem
<jose__> 001000101100010
<SrVinii> binário
<jose__> ahhh
<jose__> kurt é adm ou moderador?
<KurtKraut> jose__, Sou um ancião desta terra média.
<jose__> kurt
<jose__> instala ubuntu pra mim
<jose__> te dou uma bala
<SrVinii> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<KurtKraut> jose__, Se você tem dificuldades de instalar Ubuntu e precisa de uma ajuda presencial, no evento FLISOL (ocorre em várias cidades pelo país) tem uma sala de voluntários para os quais você leva sua máquina e eles instalam para você. Acho que é em abril.
<SrVinii> é de morango
<SrVinii> o cara só pensa em evento
<SrVinii> '-'
<SrVinii> deve ser o organizador
<jose__> kurt responde automaticamente?
<SrVinii> é bot
<SrVinii> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<jose__> kurt
<jose__> vc é gay?
<jose__> ai ele ja fala
<jose__> de evento
<SrVinii> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<manokara> lulz, IRC lagou aqui
<jose__> welcome back
<manokara> :D
<jose__> kurt vamos a algum evento?
<jose__> kkkkkkkkkkk
<_> eita
<manokara> ué
<jose__> kkk
<jose__> o melhor filme q eu ja vi
<jose__> é o jobs
<jose__> vale do silicio
<jose__> hackers piratas de computador
<jose__> os melhores
<manokara> "A Rede Social"
<jose__> mt bom
<jose__> ja vi
<jose__> brasileirinhas
<manokara> depois de ver o filme, agora é facinho montar uma rede social
<manokara> :P
<manokara> opa, aí já é mais pesado
<jose__> kkkkkkkkk
<jose__> to usando o unetbootin
<jose__> pra instalar o ubuntu no pen drive
<manokara> boa sorte aí
<Rudolf> jose__: usa dd
<SrVinii> eita
<SrVinii> consegui eu acho
<jose__> dd?
<SrVinii> kkkkkkkkkkk
<SrVinii> '-'
<manokara> dd if=/caminho/pra/iso of=/dev/sdb[numero do pen drive]
<SrVinii> n tava logando .. kkk
<manokara> ops
<jose__> deixa eu ver se ele responde
<manokara> dev/sd[letra]
<manokara> :P
<jose__> rudolf o que é dd?
<manokara> é o comando que mostrei em cima
<jose__> eu vi
<manokara> que serve pra você copiar a iso direto no pendrive
<manokara> nao sei se a iso do ubuntu já seta a bootflag, mas é só conferir no gparted
<jose__> esqueci o que é gparted
<manokara> gerenciador de partições
<jose__> vi isso esses dias
<SrVinii> já volto, qualquer coisa me chamem no skype .. kkk
<jose__> issssssssso
<manokara> jose__: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/learn-the-dd-command-362506/
<jose__> manokara
<jose__> seu nome ta vermelho :O
<manokara> :O
<manokara> sinistro hein
<jose__> ta em ingles
<jose__> kkkkkkkkkk
<manokara> bota no google tradutor
<manokara> hehe
<jose__> kkkkkkkkkk
<jose__> vo tentar mais uma vez no unetbootin
<manokara> http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/br/linux/library/l-lpic1-v3-103-3/
<manokara> esse aí tá em portugues, mas abrange mais coisas
<jose__> vo tentar usar o unet
<jose__> se n der tento outra coisa
<manokara> blz
<jose__> pq ja comecei
<jose__> vei
<jose__> dps q eu tento fazer o boot pelo pen drive
<jose__> e nao da
<jose__> e vou ver os arquivos do pendrive
<manokara> arruma um cd ai e grava
<manokara> 2 conto rapa
<jose__> parece q eles tao td estragado
<jose__> o leitor custa uns 100 :v
<jose__> o meu ta quebrado
<manokara> ah, é mesmo
<jose__> notebook
<jose__> se fosse pc normal
<jose__> aqui em casa da pra montar uns 50 pc
<jose__> com o tanto de peça q tem
<manokara> massa
<jose__> meu pai é assistente de TI
<jose__> e ele traz muita peça
<manokara> meu tio me deu uns pcs velhos pra eu averiguar
<manokara> ia usar até um como server mas, a placa mãe é mt antiga
<manokara> a gpu tinha queimado e era slot AGP, rsrs
<jose__> to querendo montar um desktop
<jose__> e instalar nele o ubuntu
<manokara> mt bem
<jose__> so q meu notebook
<jose__> tem core i5
<jose__> se nada der
<jose__> vou falar pro meu pai instalar pra mim
<jose__> pq meu pai é foda
<manokara> aí sim hein
<jose__> manokara
<jose__> passa seu skype ae
<manokara> hmm
<manokara> viu?
<jose__> oq?
<manokara> te mandei uma mensagem
<manokara> deve ter alguma aba manokara por ai
<Rudolf> kkkkkkk
<Rudolf> saravá
<SrVinii> Cheguei
<SrVinii> '-'
<kamysa> olá pessoal...
<k4mysa> ola
<barna> olá
<k4mysa> estava com uma duvida se deveria por o e-mail ou nao para registrar, mas verifiquei que sim, era preciso, sou novo no ubuntu e no irc
<barna> :)
<barna> Seja Bem Vindx k4mysa
<k4mysa> obrigado
<k4mysa> eu so preciso registrar um?
<barna> aki somos todos usuarios dispostos a nos ajudar, aprender e ensinar
<barna> k4mysa, aki no irc?
<k4mysa> ou kamysa, aqui no rc...
<k4mysa> so um já e suficiente né?
<barna> sim sim, na verdade se vc quiser nem precisa se registrar.
<barna> mas se alguem usando seu nick tiver logado ou registrado vc perde o nick, mas só isso.
<barna> k4mysa, só te dar uns toques de como que funciona aki,
<k4mysa> ok
<k4mysa> grato pela atenção
<barna> k4mysa, as vezes estamos trabalhando e demoramos um pouco pra ver as perguntas, então tenha paciencia.....
<barna> k4mysa, quando for pedir ajuda ou perguntar algo, não pergunte se pode perguntar, manda direto a pergunta, ai quem passar vai ler e saber se pode ou não te ajudar.
<barna> de resto é só bom censo.
<jose___> iae galera
<barna> blz?
<jose___> tranquilo
<jose___> e vc
<barna> trans tb
<barna> *tranks
<jose___> n to sconseguindo instalar o ubuntu pelo pendrive :(
<barna> q ta dando de errado?
<jose___> tipo
<jose___> eu uso algum programa pra descompactar a iso no pendrive
<jose___> dps q termina eu reinicio
<jose___> e da erro no boot
<jose___> ja tentei uns 3 programas diferentes
<barna> tipo, vc tá só descompactando a .iso no pendrive?
<jose___> é
<barna> num vai funcionar mesmo!
<jose___> tipo pelo yumi
<jose___> LILI USB
<barna> tenta o unetbooting
<jose___> da erro
<jose___> tbm
<barna> é o q eu uso aki
<jose___> n sei se é o pendrive
<barna> vc configurou a bios pra bootar por pendrive?
<jose___> sim
<jose___> fat32
<jose___> tbm
<barna> vc ja bootou outros por pendrive nesse pc?
<jose___> eu faço boot pelo f8, f11,f12
<jose___> ai eu escolho usb
<jose___> agora to formatando em fat32
<k4mysa> tenta entrar na bio, e por para dar o boot inicial pelo pendrive, ao inves de apertar
<jose___> so q sem ser a formatação rapida
<jose___> tipo
<jose___> eu aperto del e  n abre
<jose___> nem f2
<k4mysa> entao vc nao ta conseguindo entrar na bios
<jose___> mais da p/ fazer boot desse jeito tbm
<k4mysa> da sim
<barna> jose___, vc ta usando um computador novo? tipo de ultima geração?
<jose___> n
<jose___> ele ten uns 3 anos ja
<k4mysa> a versao do seu linux e 32bits?
<jose___> tenho windows
<k4mysa> se fo 64 nao vai acontecer nada
<jose___> meu pc tem base em 64 bits
<jose___> mais to com 32
<jose___> baixei o ubuntu 64
<jose___> 14.10
<barna> jose qual o seu comp?
<k4mysa> tem quanto de memoria?
<jose___> 4
<jose___> gb
<jose___> core i5
<barna> jose___, é notebook?
<jose___> aham
<barna> jose___, me fala o fabricante e modelo
<jose___> LENOVO t470
<barna> ok, pesquisando.....
<jose___> o leitor dele de cd ta quebrado
<jose___> por isso to tentando por usb
<barna> t470 ou g470?
<jose___> t470
<jose___> pera pera
<jose___> t420
<barna> ok
<jose___> ta escuro
<k4mysa> para entrar na bios, f12. ja tentou? alem do f2 e del
<jose___> não
<jose___> pq eu sempre usei del nos outros pcs
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<barna> jose___, num acho nada na net falando de problemas em iniciar ubuntu no lenovo t420, nenhum relato!
<jose___> creio que seja o pendrive
<jose___> não sei ....
<barna> jose___,  erro q da?
<barna> galera vou ter q sair, mais tarde eu volto
<Rudolf> barna: see ya
<jose___> voltei
<jose___> abner
<jose___> barna
<barna> opa
<jose___> era vc q tava me ajudando?
<jose___> vc ne bot nao ne?
<barna> jose___, sim
<jose___> '-'
<jose___> barna
<barna> eu tinha saido tb, só dei uma passada aki, posso ajudar em quanto der tempo
<barna> jose___, que erro que ta dando?
<jose___> error na hora de dar boot
<barna> jose___, que tipo de erro???
<jose___> quando eu vou dar o boot para iniciar pelo pendrive, varia o tipo de erro
<jose___> as vezes aparece uma mensagem
<jose___> assim
<jose___> boot error
<barna> jose___, sim, pode dar uns 30mil tipos de erro.
<jose___> usei varios programas para descompactar a iso no pendrive
<barna> jose___, pode ser erro da iso tb, erro do download, isso é comum de acontecer.
<jose___> e sempre na hora do boot da erro
<jose___> mais eu ja baixei todas as versões
<jose___> e tentei com todas
<jose___> sempre da o msm erro
<jose___> pode ser o pendrive?
<barna> pode ser o pendrive ou pode ser a bios
<jose___> por que a bios?
<barna> jose___, eu booto pelo pendrive todos os dias, dependendo das confs da bios as vezes ele não boota.
<Rudolf> jose___: bios desatualizada
<barna> pelo pendrive
<Rudolf> jose___: bios corrompida
<jose___> como posso arrumar ou detectar isso?
<Rudolf> jose___: consultando o site do fabricante da sua mobo
<Rudolf> jose___: asus por exemplo tem ferramentas específicas para isso
<jose___> mobo?
<Rudolf> jose___: main board
<Rudolf> jose___: placa mãe
<jose___> ata
<k4mysa> se vc tiver como, ponha um pendrive novo, e uma iso nova, ai vc tira a duvida
<jose___> to formatando o pen drive, em fat32, so que eu tirei a formatação rapida
<jose___> um cara me disse que pode ser isso
<Rudolf> jose___: improvável
<jose___> por que
<Rudolf> jose___: só para saber, já tentou diretamente com dd if=imagem.iso of=/dev/sdb ??
<jose___> não entendi como faço isso
<barna> Rudolf, ele ta no windows
<jose___> é
<Rudolf> jose___: pêsames
<jose___> kkkkkkkkk
<jose___> por isso quero trocar pelo ubuntu
<jose___> e o meu leitor ta quebrado
<Rudolf> jose___: quais ferramenteas tentou utilizar?
<Rudolf> jose___: só descompactar a iso não faz o pendrive bootavel, ok?
<jose___> eu usei alguns programas para poder jogar a iso no pendrive
<jose___> tipo o unetboot
<jose___> unetbootin
<Rudolf> jose___: tentou seguir o guia oficial? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStickQuick
<jose___> não
<jose___> vou ver
<Rudolf> jose___: cara, sempre comece pela documentação oficial
<Rudolf> jose___: depois vc sai atirando as cegas
<jose___> kkk
<jose___> ok
<jose___> vou ver aqui
<jose___> to doido pra instalar o ubuntu alem de ser seguro e bonito e bem rapido
<Rudolf> discordo
<Rudolf> mas blz
<Rudolf> já é melhor que o windows, em alguns aspectos
<jose___> por que discorda?
<jose__> voltei galera
<jose__> barna
<jose__> voltando ao assunto dos erros
<jose__> tem outro q aparece assim com um tal de UI
<Rudolf> cri cri cri
#ubuntu-br 2016-03-14
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<elisboa> bom dia
<sistematico> Boa tarde
<shallwe> boa tarde galera
<shallwe> alguém tem idéia de quando sair algo do mir 8 usável?
<sistematico> shallwe, O que é mir?
<shallwe> sistematico: é tipo o unity
<sistematico> tendi
<sistematico> Ruim igual o Unity!? :D
<shallwe> sistematico: kkkk, gosto é gosto :)
<sistematico> vdd
<aedigital> shallwe, buenas
<shallwe> aedigital: buenos
<R00T3R> aedigital,  opa e ar
<R00T3R> beleza irc no iphone rs
<aedigital> R00T3R, opa
<R00T3R> opa cara deixa ver se vc ja fez isso windows server 2008 com sql 2008
<R00T3R> ja quebrou senha do sa user master
<R00T3R> do sql
<aedigital> nope
<R00T3R> puts to com essa bucha
<R00T3R> demitiram cara de um cliente e o cara n passou a senha na verdade ele diz que n sabe
<aedigital> hhahahaha
<aedigital> ta ferrado
<R00T3R> eu nao o cliente esta
<R00T3R> ira precisa de um cara que faca isso e com certeza n ficara barato
<aedigital> nao ficara mesmo
<aedigital> vazei
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<sammys> alguem sabe mexer no libreoffice math?
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel reposta de alguem
<Geese_Howard> sammys: sua pergunta é genérica, seja específico por favor
#ubuntu-br 2016-03-15
<shallwe> ô galera vamos lá, boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<shallwe> :)
<Geese_Howard> bo bo boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<barna> boas
<astroo-> ola
<shallwe> lá boa noite
<locogasp> Boa noite a todos
<astroo-> ola
<locogasp> estou com problema com acesso indevido esses dias estava verificando as conexões no meu computador com o comando netstat -nat e com o resultado obtido tinha um ip conectado no meu computador sendo que o ip era do Estados Unidos
<locogasp> e verifiquei quais serviços estava sendo executando no ip de origem
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<barna> locogasp, ip da california né?
<barna> locogasp, ip da california né?
<locogasp> sim
<barna> xiiiiiii
<locogasp> sera que é uma invasão ?
<barna> to achando q é virus
<locogasp> o meu sistema é Linux Ubuntu 15.04 64 bits
<barna> 15.04 foi descontinuada.......
<barna> pow, ou o locogasp ta loko no google pesquisando, ou já sacou q to tirando onda com ele.....
<locogasp> em caso de virus o que posso fazer ?
<locogasp> persebi
<locogasp> percebi*
<barna> locogasp, poxa, vc foi o kra q menos surtou.
<barna> :(
<barna> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<locogasp> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<barna> brinks a parte, isso é unity lens
<barna> sabe quando vc vai abrir um programa e aparece um monte de coisas da web?
<locogasp> sim
<barna> é desse ip da california q ele poxa aquelas infos
<astroo-> ve se aparece na net esse ip a mais pessoal
<barna> astroo-, esse ano de vede ter aparecido uns 10 ou 15 com a marca coisa, ip da california
<barna> o q na media deve ser mais q 1 por semana
<astroo-> e ver quem pertence o server
<barna> o server pertence a uma instituição duvidosa..... acho q ele estão a tentar rastrear o q os user de linux estão fazendo na wwb
<barna> *web
<locogasp> Nossa então estou falando besteira pessoal
<barna> locogasp, sim. por isso brinquei com vc.
<locogasp> kkkk
<locogasp> fiquei assustado
<barna> em geral eu não faço essas coisas, mas essa de ip da california invadindo...... já virou piada a tempos..... kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<locogasp> quando vi esse ip
<locogasp> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<barna> no meu não mostra q num tenho o lens instalado.
<barna> mas NÃO tente desinstalar ele, vai dar pau generalizado no sistema.
<locogasp> tem como desisntalar o lens ?
<barna> deu msg truncada?
<barna> NÃO tente desinstalar o lens, vai dar pau generalizado no sistema.
<locogasp> blz
<locogasp> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<barna> a unica forma de não ter o lens no unity, e construindo um ubuntu, apartir de net-install ou mini-iso
<locogasp> ja estou vendo aqui e tem pra baixar o mini-iso
<locogasp> obrigadoo
<barna> locogasp, calma, tens q fazer vaaarias coisas na mini-iso q isso
<barna> se quiser te passo os paços
<locogasp> quero sim
<barna> ja te passo
<locogasp> obrigado
<barna> te mandei por pvt
<Porvoero> o que e esse unity lens?
<barna> Porvoero, sabe quando vc vai abrir um programa na pesquisa do dash e aparece um monte de coisas da web?
<Porvoero> dash?
<Porvoero> eu uso ubuntu 9.04
<barna> Porvoero, woloko!!!! estás no jaunty?
<Porvoero> isso, pq?
<barna> esse foi o ubuntu q me fez largar 100% o windows, tenho um apreço especial por ele.
<Porvoero> o que tem?
<barna> mas como q tu consegue usar ele até hoje?
<Porvoero> usando
<barna> foi abandonado em meados de 2010
<Porvoero> porque o  que tem de errrado?
<Porvoero> roda bem
<Porvoero> eu instalei ele num pendrive de 4GB
<barna> pq os programas são muito antigos, imagino q de varios paus
<Porvoero> roda em varias maquinas muito bem
<Porvoero> eu fiz ele para isso
<Porvoero> nao da pau nenhum
<barna> poderias ter usado o 10.04 q foi uma LTS
<Porvoero> pois e
<Porvoero> o 10.04 ja terminou o suporte?
<barna> acho q ela foi descontinuada a pouco tempo.
<barna> Porvoero, http://www.ubuntu.com/info/release-end-of-life
<Porvoero> mas pra mim esta de bom tamanho a 9.04
<Porvoero> nao vejo o porque trocar
<Porvoero> para meu uso esta perfeito
<barna> então ta bom.....
<barna> por um lado eu fico feliz de saber q ele ainda é usado.
<Porvoero> outra coisa
<Porvoero> eu uso a 8.04 desktop e a server em maquinas virtuais ainda
<Porvoero> é sério
<barna> eu quase falei um palavrão agora......
<Porvoero> eu ja ate adicionei no source.list como old-release
<Porvoero> se precisar instalar alguma coisa
<Porvoero> hoje mesmo eu instalei o ncpfs
<Porvoero> para acesso ao meu servidor NetWare 3.12 que uso aqui
<Porvoero> linux e fera para servidor
<Porvoero> eu adoro ele por causa disso
<barna> massa D++++
<Porvoero> pois é
<Porvoero> com ele ja usei o mimms para salvar streaming de sites de videos, tudo agendaod no cron
<Porvoero> linha de comando pura
<Porvoero> muito massa
<Porvoero> olha, eu ja fiz qua se de tudo aqui com ele
<barna> ai vc ja ta muuuuuuito alem dos meus conhecimentos
<Porvoero> sério?
<Porvoero> nossa
<barna> eu male male sei fazer servidor de samba
<barna> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Porvoero> pensei que isso era arroz com feijão
<Porvoero> hoje mesmo mexi com o samba
<barna> essa parte de rede e web, eu sou uma negação.
<Porvoero> o xp que uso aqui tem um limite de 10 conexoes
<Porvoero> uma droga
<Porvoero> usei o linux para se conectar no xp e criei no sdamba uma pasta para distribuir na rede para mais de 10 users, so com linux mesmo
<Porvoero> eu adoro mecher com rede
<barna> eu fico de cara com pessoas como vc q desembolam sobre rede, eu sei desembolar num tanto de coisas, mas rede e web não entra na minha cachola
 * barna te inveja
<Porvoero> que isso
<Porvoero> a gente pode trocar experiencias qui
<Porvoero> *aqui
<barna> num dianta, a cachola num compreende....
<Porvoero> eu te ensino
<Porvoero> vai ver que e bem facil
<Porvoero> nao pode ter de medo de linha de comando
<barna> eu apanhei horrores pra montar dhcp+pxe+samba, acho q demorei 6 meses pra conseguir.
<barna> tenho medo nenhum de linha de comando, até gosto.
<Porvoero> dhcp no linux e mais facil que no windows
<Porvoero> isso ja e bom
<barna> uma vez eu editei um video por linha de comando com ffmpeg + avconv
<Porvoero> linha de comando e tudo
<Porvoero> ahhhhhhhhhhh
<Porvoero> ffmpeg
<Porvoero> usei pra caramba iso
<barna> ps. eu trabalho com foto e video.
<Porvoero> eu fiz um script com ele
<Porvoero> agendava no cron para converter meus videos e musicas de madrugada
<Porvoero> uma mão na roda
<barna> massa
<barna> magino
<barna> eu tenho uma render-farm aki, quando preciso converter eu jogo numa maquina do cluster pra fazer, via ssh
<Porvoero> o scrips pegava videos e musicas de uma pasta no xp e convertia para um outro servidor
<barna> ta ai outro q apanhei até e até hoje num sei usar direito, ssh
<Porvoero> o ssh?
<barna> to falando q com rede eu apanho.
<Porvoero> nao tem muito o que configurar nele
<barna> esses raios de chaves e cia. toda mão tem q apagar e criar outras.
<barna> pq o sistema dos nodes são live por pxe
<Porvoero> pxe?
<Porvoero> boot pela rede?
<barna> isso, não só o boot, o sistema completo
<Porvoero> sei
<barna> vc manja de render-farm
<Porvoero> eu tenho o linux ate em 386 aqui
<Porvoero> niguem acredita
<Porvoero> kernel 2.4
<Porvoero> nao manjo
<Porvoero> eu sou meio das antigas
<barna> cluster
<barna> ?
<Porvoero> no linux eu parei no 9.01 mesmo
<Porvoero> *9.04
<Porvoero> pelo nome eu nao sei
<Porvoero> quando comecou pelo unity eu parei
<Porvoero> eu uso gnome aqui
<barna> magina um monte de computador numa rede, cada um fazendo parte de um processo pesado, depois o servidor junta tudo. se vc tem 10 maquinas, faz o trabalho em 10% do tempo
<Porvoero> isso que eu queria fazer aqui
<Porvoero> isso e bom hein
<barna> eu cheguei a ter 20 maquinas, hoje to com 10
<barna> pra q tipo de processo vc precisa?
<Porvoero> vixe, se eu falar quantas eu tenho aqui
<barna> quantas tens?
<Porvoero> mais de 50
<Porvoero> é sério
<barna> QUERO!!!!
<Porvoero> só que sao pcs antigos ne
<Porvoero> de 286 em diante
<Porvoero> sou colecionador
<barna> os meus "tb"
<barna> tenho de P4 pra frente.
<Porvoero> eu queria usar para renderizar videos
<barna> mas ta muito chato manter o sistema hibrido 32 e 64bits, estou desativando os 32
<barna> uai, então q vc quer é uma render farm
<Porvoero> a tendencia e 64 mesmo
<Porvoero> isso
<barna> pra fazer com ffmpeg vc tem q gerar uns scripts meio gigantes. mas rola
<Porvoero> sera que Pentium Pro 200 em diante serve?
<Porvoero> ai dava uma serventia pra eles]
<barna> eu to editando em blender, q se integra a uma farm nativamente
<barna> kra, uma coisa ultra-mega-super importante de uma render-farm é q TODAS as maquinas tem q rodas o MESMO sistema, 100% identico
<Porvoero> vixe
<barna> se não da pau geral
<barna> por isso uso o pxe
<Porvoero> qual e o pc minimo pra isso?
<barna> criei uma live, com o sistema de farm e tudo o mais, sem DE (só terminal), e todas as maquinas iniciam o mesmo sistema.
<barna> se tu quiseres pode usar um 10.04 (ou 9.04)
<Porvoero> ai ja ajuda
<barna> mas ai vc vai ficar limitado a versao dos programas pra esse sistema
<Porvoero> com 256 sera que da pra comecar?
<barna> o q vc usa pra editar os videos?
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Porvoero> eu tenho videos em wmv ja editados
<Porvoero> bastante mesmo
<Porvoero> eu queria converte-los em divx
<Porvoero> e muita coisa mesmo
<barna> nessa caso vai ser trabalhoso
<Porvoero> pq?
<barna> 1seg
<Porvoero> barna, preciso dormir, amanha a gente conversa mais, OK?
<Porvoero> boa noite
<barna> ok
<Porvoero> vou deixar ligado aqui.
<Porvoero> fui...
<barna> blz, chama ai
<rassul> estou com problemas , nao consigo baixar aplicacoes no ubuntu center porque diz fonte desconhecida
<rassul> ajuda
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<elisboa> tarde, mirqui
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<elisboa> tudo, e vc?
<elisboa> tou aqui aumentando o espaço em disco de um RDS
<mirqui> tudo bem graças a deus
<mirqui> então boa sorte :) , pq não faço a mínima idéia que seja isso
<elisboa> é um serviço de banco de dados
<elisboa> no caso MySQL
<elisboa> isso dentro da nuvem da Amazon
<mirqui> haa , pensei que fosse físico
<mirqui> dados de que tipo ?
<Dead_Thinker> elisboa: tá ocupando quanto de espaço?
<elisboa> Dead_Thinker: 200
<elisboa> aumentei pra 300
<elisboa> mirqui: como assim tipo?
<mirqui> ahaha o que vc guarda na amazon
<mirqui> livros , cd , dvd ?
<elisboa> aaah
<elisboa> é da empresa
<elisboa> dados cadastrais
<Dead_Thinker> mirqui: a Amazon/AWS tem vários SaaS pra sites e empresas
<mirqui> opa , pensei que fosse da loja
<Dead_Thinker> mirqui: conheço muitos sites que estão totalmente lá, host, banco, etc
<mirqui> da amazon conheço só a loja
<elisboa> mirqui: só esclarecendo, não tem nada a ver com a loja, hehe
<elisboa> mas enfim
<elisboa> é concorrente do Microsoft Azure e do Google (não lembro o nome)
<AaronZz> GDC, google drive cloud
<Dead_Thinker> Google AppEngine?
<Dead_Thinker> é + -, pq AMazon tem um mundo de serviços que n sei se eles tem, mas é por ai
<hggdh> Google Cloud, DigitalOcean, e vários outros provedores.
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<elisboa> astroo-: noite
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-br 2016-03-16
<balaios> Procuro um bom leitor de epub, uso Xfce. Já testei Calibre e FBReader. Alguma outra sugestão?
<Geese_Howard> balaios: nops
<Geese_Howard> epub é mesmo limitado
<balaios> Geese_Howard: Mobipocket teria mais opções de leitores?
<Geese_Howard> Geese_Howard: não
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<marceloleaes> mans
<marceloleaes> fiquei preocupado agora, passei nas antigas redes, todas extintas :/
<marceloleaes> cai aqui.. tem mais usuario no chan que em toda a rede nas outras hehehe
<marceloleaes> irc morreu mesmo =/
<elisboa> marceloleaes: vai pra la entao
<elisboa> bah
<marceloleaes> nao man
<elisboa> deixa nóis aqui
<elisboa> os veio
<elisboa> sdds brasnet
<marceloleaes> comentei que o chan aqui, tem mais gente que toda a rede lá
<elisboa> brasirc
<elisboa> marceloleaes: ah, entendi errado, perdã. Que outras redes?
<marceloleaes> unirc, chatnet ( morreu ) , brasnet ( voltou na efnet pra morrer )
<marceloleaes> rede brasileira n existe mais eu acho
<marceloleaes> :B
<elisboa> nem sabia que tinha voltado na efnet
<elisboa> era um node da efnet?
<marceloleaes> lá no iniciozão era um chan somente, depois virou um node nem lembro do nome da rede.. ai o cara achava muito abusivo e tal o pessoal, e conseguiu patrocinio pra servidor, e a brasnet nasceu
<elisboa> hmmm
<marceloleaes> picos de 60 mil usuários
<marceloleaes> pra nada.. em poucos anos
<marceloleaes> maldito whatsapp
<elisboa> haha
<elisboa> mas whatsapp acho que não é um fenômeno mundial
<elisboa> mas nacional
<marceloleaes> fazia uns 2 anos q nao acessava, ainda tinha alguma coisa em 2013.. ultimas vezes q acessei
<marceloleaes> mas dessa vez arrepiei
<marceloleaes> sumiu a resistência
<marceloleaes> semana passada bateu o saudosismo
<marceloleaes> :D
<aedigital> O_o
<marceloleaes> meio de saco cheio de skype, facebook e afins..
<aedigital> soh tenho  skype e olhe  la
<elisboa> eu curto instagram
<marceloleaes> skype eu uso mais a trabalho
<marceloleaes> na verdade
<marceloleaes> todos viraram ferramentas de trabalho
<marceloleaes> diversão q eh bom nada
<aedigital> certo
<marceloleaes> irc nos bons tempos
<marceloleaes> madrugadas a dentro dando risada
<marceloleaes> conhecendo gente nova de tudo q eh canto
<marceloleaes> ainda deve ser assim
<marceloleaes> por isso voltei
<marceloleaes> lógico q hoje bem menos
<marceloleaes> :B
<marceloleaes> algum de vcs de Porto alegre ou região ???
<aedigital> sao paulo
<aedigital> \0/
<aedigital> marceloleaes, mas  este esquema ae nao rola muito aqui
<aedigital> a rede eh mais pra assuntos tecnicos
<aedigital> na area de info
<marceloleaes> sim, entendo isto
<marceloleaes> mas mesmo assim ainda rola uma conversinha
<marceloleaes> exatamente como estamos agora
<marceloleaes> nos outros meios
<marceloleaes> só abre janela "o marcelo, como q tu fez aquilo ?? como q faz isso?? sabe como posso fazer isto??"
<marceloleaes> virei tipo um BOT dos favores
<aedigital> xi  marquim
<marceloleaes> amigos todos no whats
<aedigital> ae nao vira
<marceloleaes> q me recuso a usar
<marceloleaes> :D
<aedigital> me too
<aedigital> digo que sou antisocial
<aedigital> e  pronto
<marceloleaes> ioeuheuii
<marceloleaes> to nessa
<hggdh> marceloleaes: ainda rola uma conversinha, sim. Mas escreva frases completas. ENTER não é pontuação :-)
<marceloleaes> mas a verdade eh q nao uso pq nao vi vantagem alguma nele
<marceloleaes> hggdh susse
<elisboa> marceloleaes: bot de favores, sei como é
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<PauloHNe> oi
<PauloHNe> boa noite
<astroo-> PauloHNe  ola
#ubuntu-br 2016-03-17
<pirm> Galera alguém ai recomenda um lugar para trocar informação sobre c e c++ ... vou começar os estudos.
<hggdh> pirm: #c++, #c++-help, #c++-basic
<pirm> :hggdh: valew
<PauloHNe> alguem ai pode me dar uma ajuda com uma questão que lida com lincença gpl
<hggdh> PauloHNe: qual q questão?
<PauloHNe> questão é o app zap zap messenger que não disponibiliza o código fonte atualizado,agora apouco fui chamar a atenção do erick costa o desenvolvedor do app,que é baseado no telegram,e ele fez foi me banir do sistema deles,sempre querendo esconder as coisas,se ele não atualiza o código fonte no GibHub
<PauloHNe> é contra a lincença
<PauloHNe> aonde denunciar
<hggdh> PauloHNe: http://gpl-violations.org/
<PauloHNe> obrigado
<ubuntu211> Pessoal, estou usando o ubuntu 32 bit, e não consigo instalar o google chrome. Oque está acontecendo ?
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<hggdh> creio que o Google chrome agora é apenas 64bits
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<shallwe> bom dia galera
<barna> dia shallwe
<shallwe> buenas
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<shallwe> nossa desde as 8h da manhã só teve meu bom dia o do barna e um boa tarde do mirqui :) ta mega movimentado kkk
<hggdh> shallwe: boa tarde
<matheus_> matheus
<Guest20642> .
<shallwe> legal vou baixar o ubuntu 16.04 agora já ta mais usável eu acho :) ja ta no beta 1 freeze
<KurtKraut> shallwe, Se puder fizer bug report de tudo de errado que achar, a comunidade agradece :D
<KurtKraut> shallwe, Falta gente com tempo e paciência para fazer isso.
<shallwe> KurtKraut: com certeza :) vou dar uma testada mais tarde na outra partição
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2016-03-18
<shallwe> testei o ubuntu 16.04 até que ta blz funcionando
<shallwe> só a loja que não tem todos os apps ainda lsitados, estranho isso
<astroo-> ainda nao vi ninguem a falar desse assunto
<AldoRaine> shallwe, é pq a canonical tá meio que reconstruindo do 0 a loja
<AldoRaine> http://www.linuxbuzz.com.br/2016/03/canonical-pede-ajuda-para-deixar-daixar-gnome-software-mais-botino-ubuntu-16-04-lts.html
<hggdh> o gnome software center está sendo, para todos os efeitos, ainda desenvolvido. Umas poucas iterações atrás ele tinha uns problemas mais sérios
<shallwe> a bom, então vai ver é isso, apesar de eu instalar tudo direto pelo terminal :) mas está ficando com uma cara boa, bem mais organizado
<hggdh> shallwe: eu tentei umas tres vezes usar o software center (o velho). Tentei duas vezes o GSC. Mas ainda sou mais ou o apt-get/dpkg ou synaptic
<kahue> galera
<kahue> to com um problema
<kahue> por favor me ajudem
<kahue> to com ubuntu
<kahue> num netbook bem simples
<kahue> pois meu pc deu pau  e o novo so chega mes que vem
<kahue> o ubuntu é muito pesado
<kahue> como faço para deixá-lo mais leve?
<kahue> desabilitei animações
<kahue> acelerei o grub
<kahue> tirei aplicativos
<kahue> como troco essa interface unity?
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<kahue> :\
<kahue> vou perguntar em algum forum
<gustavo_> Preencho todos os requerimentos para se ter o ubuntu, e mesmo assim meu sistema é lento, mudei para o gnome 3, é lento também. Intel core i-3, 2.8gb de ram. Alguem sabe me dizer o que está acontecendo ?
<KurtKraut> gustavo_, Minha máquina é bem mais fraca que a sua e não é lenta.
<astroo-> chip grafico talvez
<KurtKraut> gustavo_, A sessão fica lenta progressivamente com minutos e horas de uso?
<gustavo_> KurtKraut,  lembra de mim ? que eu tinha o ubuntu 14.04 e estava travando, daí mudei para o 15.10 e a principio estava bem, mas, fica travando as vezes
<gustavo_> KurtKraut, acredito que com horas de uso, começa a travar
<gustavo_> KurtKraut,  seu sistema é mais fraco que o meu e não fica lento ? qual você usa ? Ubuntu Unity ?
<KurtKraut> gustavo_, Uso o Gnome 3 instalado com o Ubuntu Gnome desde o início, ou seja, uma edição do Ubuntu mais próxima da 'pureza' do que seria o ambiente Gnome, sem as intervenções do Unity.
<KurtKraut> gustavo_, Você criou uma partição de swap e ela está ativa em sistema?
<gustavo_> KurtKraut, veja bem, formatei já o sistema aqui diversas vezes, fui testando lubuntu e xubuntu, não me adaptei muito bem, daí formatei e intalar o ubuntu 15.10 normal
<gustavo_> acabei de instalar agora mesmo
<KurtKraut> gustavo_, Você criou uma partição de swap e ela está ativa em sistema?
<gustavo_> KurtKraut, não sei lhe dizer, instalei o ubuntu normal
<gustavo_> KurtKraut, instalei o gnome 3, mas aparece alguns bugs e trava tbm
<gustavo_> KurtKraut, qual a forma vc utilizou para usar esse gnome ? pois, quando instalei  gnome 3 não está 'puro' está junto com o ubuntu unity
<KurtKraut> gustavo_, Sua máquina está lenta agora? Se sim, instala o pacote htop, roda esse comando e mostra um screenshot dele
<gustavo_> KurtKraut, http://postimg.org/image/3zxt4mi1v/
<KurtKraut> gustavo_, Você está com a swap ativada (última seção de barrinhas verticais, a vermelha) e ela tá preenchida com 183MB de dados
<KurtKraut> gustavo_, Isso significa que sua RAM encheu e esses 183 megas precisaram ser colocados na swap (que fica no HD)
<KurtKraut> gustavo_, Você não tá usando browser com muita aba não? Ou muito plugin de browser?
<gustavo_> KurtKraut, 3 a 4 abas que abro, não há muito plugin
<gustavo_> KurtKraut, o que eu posso fazer para resolver o problema ?
<gustavo_> KurtKraut, me dê uma solução ?
<gustavo_> KurtKraut, comprar mais memoria resolveria o problema ?
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<gustavo_> KurtKraut, ?
<gustavo_> não sei o que fazer para resolver isso
<gustavo_> estou apenas com o browser e o xchat aberto e mesm assim usando swap ? não é possível, KurtKraut
<KurtKraut> gustavo_, Com o htop você pressiona F6 e muda a coluna que ordena os itens, veja quem está mais usa do RAM
<gustavo_> KurtKraut, http://postimg.org/image/bqw8vdhp3/
<gustavo_> somente o xchat, terminal e google chrome aberto
<gustavo_> KurtKraut, se eu colocar mais memoria resolve ?
<KurtKraut> gustavo_, sim
<gustavo_> KurtKraut, agora, me diz uma coisa, somente o google chrome aberto e o xchat, pq já está usando swap ?
<KurtKraut> gustavo_, Analise os números do htop
<gustavo_> KurtKraut, sabe o que eu posso fazer para resolver o problema ?
<KurtKraut> gustavo_, Analise os números do htop.
<gustavo_> KurtKraut, é basicamente, se eu abrir mais de dois programas, começa a travar
<gustavo_> só de escrever aqui ja começa...
<gustavo_> sendo que só tem o google chrome (3 abas) e o xchat aberto
<gustavo_> do nada, o notebook começa a fazer muito barulho, como se tivesse processando muito, o 1 2 3 e 4 enche de barras
<gustavo_> fexei o google chrome
<gustavo_> abri o firefox é a mesma coisa
<gustavo_> não posso abrir mais de duas coisas aqui
<gustavo_> abas no browser no maximo 2, 3 ja começa a travar
<KurtKraut> gustavo_, quantos % de RAM utilizada?
<KurtKraut> gustavo_, com um browser de 3 abas abertas?
<gustavo_> KurtKraut, do nada começa a encher as barras
<gustavo_> o Mem fica a 959
<gustavo_> quase enchendo
<KurtKraut> gustavo_, As barras amarelas não são preocupantes, as verdes sim
<KurtKraut> gustavo_, O Linux tenta usar o máximo de RAM possível (nas barras amarelas). Se o recurso existe e ele é bom, ele vai usar
<KurtKraut> gustavo_, Mas essas barras amarelas são apagadas quando aquele espaço é necessário por algo mandatório, que são as barras verdes
<gustavo_> não é possivel, poucos programas abertos e fica lento
<gustavo_> do nada o notebook aqui começa a fazer muito barulho
<KurtKraut> gustavo_, O que o htop diz sobre o que está acontecendo?
<gustavo_> KurtKraut, e só não mexer muito no computador, se eu ficar alterando de um programa para o outro, já começa
<barna> salve salve, chegando agora.....
<barna> !ping
<lubotu2> pong!
<elisboa> dia
<tonao35> BOM DIA
<tonao35> tenho um note asus X450l e desde que instalei o ubuntu nao consigo usar o touchpad
<tonao35> ja procurei pelos tutoriais metodos de resolver mais ate agora nao foi possivel
<tonao35> gostaria de uma ajuda
<shallwe> tonao35: nem em ingles vc achou algo?
<tonao35> shallwe, o que achei usei e nao deu resultado
<tonao35> so funciona no windows, shallwe
<shallwe> é um bom notebook ele
<shallwe> incrível que não funcione no ubuntu o.O
<tonao35> como sou usuario comum nao sei se os procedimentos tenham sido feitos corretamente
<shallwe> tonao35: qual ubuntu vc esta usando?
<tonao35> ja to no 16.04
<tonao35> mais nunca funcionou desde o 14.04
<tonao35> ja atualizei ate kernel
<tonao35> shallwe
<shallwe> tonao35: estranho
<shallwe> ia falar que o 16.04 é beta mas se nem no 14.04 funciona
<tonao35> fui atualizando desde o 14.04 e nao consegui nada
<tonao35> shallwel, vc sabe como resolver ou tem algo pra me indicar?
<shallwe1> esse pidgin fica caindo toda hora o.O
<shallwe1> caraca como esses processadores mais fracos esquentam esse c-60 da amd então credo 1ghz e cha a 70graus facinho
<Daekdroom> Pidgin é horrível pra IRC.
<shallwe1> Daekdroom: kkk estou vendo, mas estou no windows ai uso ele é portable
<shallwe1> uso chat do face nele tb
<shallwe1> se eu fosse montar um sistema faria com tudo portable :) claro que o sistema ficaria gigantesco tendo que repetir sempre os arquivos, mas veja pelo lado bom, nunca teríamos resquícios espalhados pelo sistema
<shallwe1> no qual acredito que o linux controle beeem melhor as instalações de apps do que o windows claro, pois esse tal de REGEDIT do windows cara, nunca vou entender pq tem isso
<Daekdroom> O registro do Windows é um pouco bizarro mesmo.
<Daekdroom> Mas no Linux a gente tem o gconf, dconf e tal, que fazem as mesmas bagunças depois de um tempo.
<Daekdroom> Só que eles estão no userspace.
<shallwe1> Daekdroom: bem lembrando
<shallwe> que legal esse Remix OS, o android pra pc, bem funcional e incrível os jogos rodam que é uma blz no meu noteantigo que mal roda jogos :O
<elisboa> shallwe: onde eu baixo?
<elisboa> vou experimentar um live se tiver
<elisboa> (não é preguiça de google, é falta de tempo mesmo)
<shallwe> elisboa: http://www.jide.com/en/remixos-for-pc
<shallwe> só tem que dar uma lida antes pq tem umas dicas de instalação e uso, e tb pra instalar a loja do google
<shallwe> incrível funciona teclado tudo, e isso que tenho pc amd, digo mais se eles continuarem atualizando mesmo, isso pode vir a ser mais um sistema operacional
<shallwe> cel android + android no pc :)
<shallwe> é o que eu sempre digo, não importa o sistema em sí, mas sim os softwares disponíveis pra ele, e nada melhor que o android com milhares de appds, jogos e tudo mais, tem até word nessa porqueira de graça
<elisboa> shallwe: obrigado, vou deixar baixando aqui ;)
<Dead_Thinker> shallwe: bacana! essa performance dele ai é em cima de que?
<Dead_Thinker> shallwe: seria foda se os jogos da Steam/Origin rodassem mais rápido nele :)
<shallwe> Dead_Thinker: como assim em cima de q, vc diz do meu hardware?
<shallwe> se for o sistema é android o mesmo que se usa no cel mas alterado para computadores ou seja processadores x86
<shallwe> tem até um comparativo na pagina que eles fizeram, compararam o melhor cel com android contra o sistema instalado em um i7 de 5 geração
<shallwe> o i7 simplesmente detona kkkk, é como da água pro vinho a diferença é assombrosa
<Dead_Thinker> shallwe: ah, é pq no site vi o RemixOS pra PC beta, e tem um comparativo de performance
<Dead_Thinker> e lá ele tá beeeem mais rápido que os outros
<shallwe> Dead_Thinker: na realidade é um comparativo entre o android normal nos cels e o sistema remix os instalado em um i7
<shallwe> vc vê que o i7 simplesmente desmonta os outros kkk
<shallwe> com o remix os
<Dead_Thinker> shallwe: ah, foi mal então a confusão hehe
<shallwe> sim é beta, mas nos meus testes tudo deu certo, claro depende do hardware nem sempre será 100% compatível
<shallwe> achei incrível ele rodar em um amd :) até a performance da minha placa de vídeo rodou que é uma blz, os jogos liso, coisa que no windows um jogo igual é sofrível
<shallwe> bom, com esse calor, nem vou sair hoje, cortar a academia :) transfiro pra amanhã kkk, sorte que verão está acabando
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<shallwe> boa tarde
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :)?
<shallwe> claro
<mirqui> blza , isso que serve :)
<mirqui> aqui tbm tudo ok :)
<Lorival> olá, boa tarde
<Lorival> gostaria de saber porque o meu libreoffice ficou com a barra de menu, ferramentas e etc todas escuras
<Lorival> talvez tenha sido por um papel de parede que coloquei? mas já mudei o papel, reinstalei o libreoffice e nada mudou
<barna> Lorival, ferramentas>opções>aparencia
<Lorival> olá barna, já procurei isso, mas não muda... a propósito, no meu libroffice não aparece o nome "aparência" creio que seja personalização
<Lorival> olhei na net, e esses passo só leva à mudança apenas da barra superior da tela, acho q se chama de endereço... ou é de menu...
<barna> Lorival, vc ta usando algum tweak?
<Lorival> não
<Lorival> ah não, olhei aqui... no pc tem o tweak tool
<Lorival> e o programa ferramentas de ajustes do unity
<barna> da uma checada nele, é comum eles fazer essas "bagunças"
<Lorival> humm, o que eu faço no caso?
<barna> kra ai vc me pegou, eu não troco o layout do meu.
<barna> mas ja pequei muitas maquinas com essas "bagunças"
<Lorival> ahh certo... vou ver o q eu faço
<Lorival> obrigado
<barna> Lorival, vc ta usando qual ubuntu/versão? e qual libre/versão?
<Lorival> o ubuntu é o 15.10
<Lorival> e o libreoffice  o 5
<barna> quando vc instalou o ubuntu ele ja tava desse jeito?
<Lorival> não... a interface era normal
<Lorival> procurei sobre esse problema na net e vi no viva o linux q uma pessoa teve o mesmo problema
<Lorival> uma pessoa falou várias coisas lá
<Lorival> só q quem perguntou não falou se solucionou
<Lorival> inclusive uma das coisas falada foi essa de ir em opções... tal
<barna> Lorival, kra tenta uma coisa meio doida.
<Lorival> kkkk sei lá, aproveitar q o pc tá meio q travando eu vou instalar o ubuntu novamente
<barna> Lorival, renomeia a pasta /home/seuusuario/.config/libreoffice pra libreoffice-bkp (com o libre fechado), depois abre ele.
<barna> cuidado, não apague essa pasta, depo dar pau geral no libre
<Lorival> certo.... eu vou ver depois
<Lorival> vlww
<Lorival> saindo
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<nuno_nunes> alguem esta a precisar de ajuda
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2016-03-19
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Startcomputer> Boa tarde pessoal
<Startcomputer> preciso de um suporte com linux, remunerado
<barna_> Startcomputer, como assim?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2016-03-20
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Startcomputer> bom diaa
<Startcomputer> Pessoa alguem pode me dar uma ajuda com ubuntu
<barna_> Startcomputer, diga a sua duvida, quem souber vai lhe responder
<Startcomputer> PRECISO DE SUPORTE COM LINUX, FREE LANCE , ALGUEM COM BONS CONHECIMENTOS TEM INTERESSE ??
<barna_> Startcomputer, fale mais a respeito, q é pra uma empresa, que tem R$ pro suporte e qual a area de TI desse suporte. ;)
<barna_> ah, fale tb em qual cidade
<Startcomputer> são paulo
<Startcomputer> estou migrando 32 computadores do windows para linux, preciso de suporte para eventuais problemas, instalação de softwares, impressoras e rede
<Startcomputer> alguem poderia me informar qual gerenciador de email para linux que importe arquivos do outlook ?
<geraldobarros> Oi galera, boa tarde!
<geraldobarros> Alguém aí pode me dar um help?
<barna_> geraldobarros, a minha bola de cristal ta falando pra vc dar um sudo apt-get update q resolve.
<geraldobarros> hahahaha
<geraldobarros> eu precisava ver com alguém do Ubuntu São Paulo se temos mídias do Ubuntu, eu queria fazer uma oficina no meu clube da Mozilla sobre o Ubuntu
<geraldobarros> seria algo tipo hands-on, bem prático mesmo.
<barna_> kra num rola de gravar os dvds?
<geraldobarros> então, até rola. Mas aí eu queria saber primeiro se a Canonical disponibiliza para eventos, saca?
<geraldobarros> Porque nesse caso eu não preciso gravar
<geraldobarros> se já tiver, tranquilo
<barna_> geraldobarros, kra a muito tempo q a canonical não faz/distribui midia. num sei como q ta hoje, mas acho dificil viu
<geraldobarros> blza
<JavaNunes> oi viados
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-03-13
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<blackflag> Boa tarde!
<blackflag> Não consigo imprimir no modo duplex apenas com uma das máquinas do meu serviço em uma impressora HP P3015. A opção de configuração aparece acinzentada nos programas indicando não ser possível nem mexer nas configurações. Não sei muito bem por onde começar.
<blackflag> É um ubuntu 16.04
<greylica_> blackflag, vai depender de um monte de coisas
<greylica_> é impressora de rede  ?
<blackflag> greylica_: Sim, é em rede.
<greylica_> Em sistemas Linux, a menos que haja algum scanner e tenha drivers para ele
<greylica_> não há necessidade de comunicação duplex
<greylica_> é apenas de buffer para buffer a comunicação
<greylica_> As impressoras em rede compartilhadas também não mostram isso
<greylica_> pois se mandas para uma máquina win, é ela quem gerencia a comunicação com a impressora
<blackflag> greylica_: O que quis dizer por duplex é o modo de impressão no qual a impressora imprime em ambos os lados da folha de uma vez.
<blackflag> "duplex printing"
<greylica_> Bem, confesso já ter visto isso
<greylica_> se não aparece no driver, é mais simples imprimir as pares e depois as ímpares
<greylica_> Mas pode ser uma simples questão de driver proprietário, infelizmente
<greylica_> Vi isso com as Epsons
<greylica_> o livre não tem um monte de coisa
<greylica_> o proprietário tem...
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-03-14
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Elfon> alguém sabe como ativa o java no firefox 52?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-03-15
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<pr0t0n> server irc.anonymousbrasil.com/6667
#ubuntu-br 2017-03-16
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Panda_SP> ola boa tarde
<Panda_SP> a todos
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<xGrind> eae
<astroo-> ola
<Panda_SP> alguem pode me dar um help?
<Panda_SP> boa noite a todos
<Panda_SP> sou iniciante aqui entao se errar me avisem por favor
<Panda_SP> obg
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> poe sempre a duvida e da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Panda_SP> blz
<Panda_SP> desculpe
<Panda_SP> estou com problemas no wine
<Panda_SP> apesar do ubuntu ser mto solido no q diz respeito a jogos
<Panda_SP> o meu wine trava aqui com o pes2009
<Panda_SP> isso acontece tbem cm bf3
<astroo-> diz que hardware tens
<Panda_SP> eles iniciam entram porem quando aperto o botao para iniciar ele congela e so dadno um kill
<Panda_SP> core i5 , 6 gb ram hd ssd 120 kingstom
<Panda_SP> mais agora estou usando hd normal
<Panda_SP> porem hj fui testar uma distro nova para mim
<Panda_SP> o opensuse e deu o mesmo problemna
<Panda_SP> n tao receptivo a sincronia do controle d xbox mais depois q usei o cabo deu certo aceita o controle
<Panda_SP> placa intel grafics 3000
<Panda_SP> a do processador
#ubuntu-br 2017-03-17
<kernelkill> eae galera
<kernelkill> eae galera
<kernelkill> boa noite
<kernelkill> alguem on??
<kernelkill> whois
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> eu sempre
<kernelkill> astroo-: kkkk
<kernelkill> astroo-: man faz horas que nao entro aqui, depois que o telegram nasceu o irc deu uma caida
<astroo-> sistemas diferentes
<kernelkill> sim
<kernelkill> igual só que diferente
<astroo-> la e impossivel ser anonimo por exemplo
<astroo-> e por tal nao vou la
<kernelkill> mano, creio que seja possivel sim
<kernelkill> claro que nao é um anonimato igual o irc, porem da pra se esconder
<kernelkill> geralmente eu rodo o irc com i2p ou tor, isso ja nao da pra fazer no telegram.
<greylica> kernelkill, ainda assim, o seu provedor pode guardar as informações nos backbones de sua conexão. So: No way baby !
<greylica> Não se esqueça que entregaram o gerenciamento para a ONU, e como resultado, a primeira emenda da constituição americana (liberdade de fala) não é mais válida.
<greylica> Nesse caso, entra o policiamento político do "politicamente correto", que pode ser qualquer coisa, já que não há nenhum tipo constitucional definido para isso.
<greylica> Além do mais, a instância legal disso não está ao alcance dos "meros mortais", o que piora a situação.
<greylica> E não estamos falando de "crimes", estamos falando de insegurança jurídica em relação a definição do que é o politicamente correto, já que o mesmo é tão fabricado quanto as regras que não se escrevem e viram dogmas em países altamente ditatoriais...
<astroo-> greylica  ola  le o privado
<greylica> Portanto, esqueça essa de anonimato. Além disso estamos na era da implementação forçada do IPV6, que mostra a localização e anota endereços mac de todo mundo (pois sempre há um nó e uma terminação), de ponta a ponta, literalmente.
<greylica> Portanto, por conta dessa inversão de situação jurídica pelos órgãos ditos competentes  (onde todos são culpados até que se presuma o contrário), esqueça o que você acredita sobre anonimato. ;)
<hggdh> basicamente: se alguém aqui acredita em anonimato na Internet, melhor reconsiderar.
<greylica> hggdh, exato...
<hggdh> greylica: a 1a emenda garante a liberdade de expressão (com alguns limites) na relação governo <-> cidadão. Uma empresa privada não está limitada pela emenda
<hggdh> Por exemplo, Gogle e Facebook podem, sem risco legal, censurar posts de usuários
<hggdh> este canal, da mesma forma, impõe limites
<greylica> Ah, sim, e a instância norte americana não está dentro das nossas cercanias. Mas o problema disso está mais relacionado a direção intencional, ou seja, se estamos falando de governança, isso demonstra claramente uma mudança política.
<hggdh> greylica: a instancia norteamericana não está na tua cercania em termos. FB, Google, são baseados no US, e sujeitos à leis do US
<greylica> Concordo. mas vamos colocar o seguinte, estamos diante de uma autocracia.
<hggdh> temos, no momento, alguns processos correndo aqui onde Microsoft e outras estão a serem forçadas pela justica e prover dados de estrangeiros, salvos fora do US
<hggdh> (MS está lutando para não entregar as informações)
<greylica> Isso tem ocorrido sistematicamente. mas as definições de crimes são diferenciadas entre países
<greylica> (Não significa que eu seja a favor de "Governo Mundial" ou coisa assim.
<greylica> )
<hggdh> este é um outro problema. Se a MS perde, ela está, então, leglmente forçada a prover os dados
<greylica> Isso está atrelado as operações no país. Lembra do caso Google X China ?
<greylica> Houve encerramento de atividades, e então, elas voltaram, mas sob quais termos ?
<hggdh> greylica: lembro. Mas sou norteamericano, e vivo cá. E acompanho os casos de liberdade de expressão
<greylica> Bloqueio de diversas palavras chave internamente e também dentro da "grande muralha"
<hggdh> acordo entre Google e o governo chines
<greylica> exatamente
<greylica> Da mesma maneira que o último governo dito "pró-comunista" (do Partido dos trabalhadores aqui no Brasil) tinha um exército de MAVs no FB e gastou uma grana lascada para realizar uma política que possibilitasse a instalação de um data center que gravasse (por legislação que estava sendo redigida) ao menos um ano das informações das pesquisas dos internautas.
<hggdh> MAVs?
<greylica> Militants at Vistual Space
<greylica> como os do Vladimir Putin
<greylica> *Virtual
<hggdh> não me surpreende.
<greylica> O Vladmir Putin e os Chineses tem quarteirões com militantes pagos para disseminar guerra cibernética informativa para endossar o comportamento do sistema, (manter o sistema de poder)
<greylica> Mas eles não estão sós. Nos EUA isso sai do âmbito da internet e é colocado pelas TVs, ou seja, parece mais discreto, mas dá no mesmo.
<greylica> Hoje a maior parte dos alvos são os Judaico-Cristãos
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> nada muda
<greylica> realmente...
<greylica> Mas perceba que as coisas estão chegando á um ápice....
<hggdh> só me resta esperar e ver
<greylica> Hoje justamente conversei com uma colega sobre isso, ou seja, o fato de que o evangelho (ou os avisos sobre o mesmo) estão sendo dados para todas as pessoas, e que justamente na Bíblia sagrada, está explicado que até que comecem os eventos, o evangelho será pregado a todo homem e toda criatura...
<greylica> Entenda que isso não é uma pregação, é uma constatação.
<hggdh> bem. Só direi isto: não sou Cristão, logo tudo isto (para mim) não faz sentido.
<hggdh> de qualquer forma, religião é completamente taboo neste canal
<greylica> Imagino...
<greylica> Sabe por que isso acontece ?
<greylica> O problema está relacionado a questão de tese X antítese X síntese X dogmática
<greylica> a dogmática é uma constatação sem tese associada, e portanto, parece não ser passível de ser traçada a partir de uma linha de raciocínio pontual.
<hggdh> não creio que meu Portugues seja bom o suficiente para acompanhar
<greylica> Nesse sentido, mesmo a definição de associação etimológica das palavras (cor "preta" com o que acreditamos ser o preto) pode ser considerada  uma dogmática
<greylica> hggdh, nesse caso, podemos falar em inglês
<greylica> mas não aqui
<greylica> mas pode ser em um outro momento.
<hggdh> nope. Gotta walk the dogs now
<greylica> Tem muita história para ser explicada (e muita mentira que contam sobre o cristianismo, muita confusão plantada...)
<greylica> OK, see ya latter, I will help my wife with the dinner ;)
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Panda_SP> gente uma ajudinha aqui
<greylica> Pessoal, alguém sabe como conectar um monitor de sistema gráfico em outro computador via ssh
<greylica> ?
<greylica> Para monitoramento sem usar o top.
<greylica> Bem, vou descobrir como é o conector. Obrigadão !
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-03-18
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<CaffeBR> Boa noite, pessoal.
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<CaffeBR> Ola
<CaffeBR> Olá*
<astroo-> CaffeBR  ola
#ubuntu-br 2017-03-19
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2018-03-13
<leo80> boa tarde para todo mundo
#ubuntu-br 2018-03-14
<leo80> boa tarde para todo mundo
#ubuntu-br 2018-03-17
<Bojack> test
#ubuntu-br 2019-03-14
<PadreVuador> alguem vivo?
<astroo-> eu sempre
#ubuntu-br 2020-03-10
<tianhe> drop full network sup /opt
#ubuntu-br 2020-03-12
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<mirqui> e ai hggdh :) , como vai você ?
<mirqui> e ai aee :) , como vai você ?
<aedigital> mirqui:  opa buenas
<aedigital> na correria de sempre
<aedigital> e ae?
<mirqui> ahaha normal
<mirqui> aqui tudo tranquilo
<mirqui> e ai , já pegou o coco ?
<aedigital> coco?
<aedigital> translate pls
<aedigital> rs
<mirqui> ahaha coronavirus
<mirqui> = coco
<aedigital> foi o que imaginei
<mirqui> é como o mundo está :)
<aedigital> ainda nao peguei
<mirqui> haa tranquilo então
<aedigital> mas eh quase certeza de uma hora chegar aqui na periferia de sp
<aedigital> e ae vai ser uma loucura
<mirqui> sim , mas até lá acho que já tem vacina
<aedigital> nem
<aedigital> previsao de vacina eh la para o final do ano ou mais
<mirqui> a vacina é coisa de uns 4 , 5 meses acho
<mirqui> tomara
<aedigital> aqui na periferia de sp acredito que em umas 2 a 3 semanas o virus chega
<mirqui> cara , vai ser como da gripe do porco
<aedigital> yeap
<mirqui> todo mundo se pelando de medo
<mirqui> mas lavando as mãos vai tudo bem
<aedigital> na epoca da gripe suina tiveram que fechar as escolas durante 1 mes praticamente
<mirqui> alcool gel tbm
<aedigital> eh
<aedigital> quem viver vera
<aedigital> xo ir aqui
<mirqui> aqui a moça da farmácia estocou para nos
<mirqui> bom trabalho , fui :)
#ubuntu-br 2020-03-13
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<mirqui> e ai aee, ainda não almoçou :) ?
<aedigital> soh as 14 horas
<aedigital>   :)
<mirqui> ahaha aqui a mãe foi comprar
<mirqui> vale mais a pena que fazer a comida
<aedigital> sim
<mirqui> quanto está a marmita ai ?
<aedigital> nem sei
<mirqui> aqui 10 reais e se tem duas carnes 12
<aedigital> mas minha mae muitas vezes tb prefere ir no restaurante e comprar um delivery
<mirqui> mas no centro da cidade é bem mais caro
<mirqui> sim
<aedigital> :)
<mirqui> minha mãe adora maça , e eu estou cheio de comer maça ahahaa
<aedigital> kkkkkk
<mirqui> como bom descendente de italiano , tbm gosto , mas 7 vezes por semana é ruim
<aedigital> vdd
<mirqui> mas os triglicerídeos estão bons , o jeito é aguentar ahaha
<aedigital> xo desembrulhar uns servicos aqui
<aedigital> bye
<mirqui> opa , bom serviço , depois falamos :)
#ubuntu-br 2020-03-14
<yoyonhonhopurp> heha
<yoyonhonhopurp> stop recloking app store (xquartz fe)
<yoyonhonhopurp> frontend
<yoyonhonhopurp> guaxinin vultz
<hggdh> yoyonhonhopurp: ?
<yoyonhonhopurp> hggdh now what?
